#xubuntu 2007-01-15
<age6racer> I'm gonna take my chances I think.
<somerville32> Plus you have to worry about possible exploits in Wine
<Jester45> yes first you have to get them to run then you have give them sudo ablities then somthing might happen
<age6racer> But can we try to work out how to run something as sudo/gksudo from a launcher without having a terminal open pls?
<maxamillion> Jester45: its not emulation? ... so you are saying wine is a functional installation of windows?
<somerville32> maxamillion, Neither.
<Jester45> maxamillion: its a layer
<somerville32> maxamillion, Wine is the windows api implemented in Linux
<maxamillion> Jester45: layer is translation, translation is emulation
<age6racer> The Wine developers don't like it being referred to as emulation.
<somerville32> maxamillion, Wine is not an emulator, Adam.
<Jester45> maxamillion: the wine server pretty much changes the commands from windows to linux
<age6racer> But it's easier for people ot get their heads around if you do.
<maxamillion> fine ... i
<maxamillion> nvm
* somerville32 pats maxamillion on the head.
<somerville32> Good boy.
* maxamillion growls lightly
<somerville32> age6racer, Please just do as they suggest and modify the permission on the file.
<maxamillion> either way, "translation" or "emulation" ... if a windows exploit is executed under wine with the correct permissions then it can exploit your linux system
<age6racer> ok then
<Jester45> yep but you also have to have it working to get it to break somthing
<somerville32> maxamillion, It isn't a translation either
<Jester45> somerville32: API layer right?
<maxamillion> somerville32: i really don't care ... i don't run windows or its software so the project could bork for all i care
<somerville32> Jester45: Yes.
<somerville32> Anyhow, I need to do real life stuff.
<somerville32> :)
* somerville32 waves.
<Jester45> i agree with maxamillion untill they get my favorite game working
<vidd_laptop> *wave* somerville32
<age6racer> How do I make a launcher for terminal? what it the terminal command for the terminal itself?
<maxamillion> Jester45: which is?
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, what game is that?
<Jester45> lol
<maxamillion> age6racer: Terminal ... case sensitive
<Jester45> just to be mean im not going to tell
<maxamillion> meh, ok
<age6racer> ahhh ok thanks
<maxamillion> age6racer: np
* Jester45 whispers to maxamillion "its Freelancer"
<Jester45> the best thing MS has made
* maxamillion has never heard of it
<vidd_laptop> no..."virus catcher" was (aka everything they wrote)
<maxamillion> an no ... the xbox is the best thing MS has ever made, only thing they ever did right
<Jester45> have you heard of google?
<Jester45> maxamillion: no freelancer is first then xobox only becuase it has halo
<maxamillion> AMEN!!!
<Jester45> freelancer is an old game but its still looks really good and is fun to play
<vidd_laptop> and it dont run in wine?
<maxamillion> Halo:CE ... best fps ever made ... halo2 was alright, and i bought a xbox360 just for halo3 ... also reserved a copy of halo3:legendary edition at ebgames :)
<Jester45> maxamillion: im going ot get a 360 just for halo 3
<Jester45> then im going to get ps3 i hate the wii
<Jester45> i dont want get tired of playing a game
<somerville32> :)
* somerville32 tosses Jester45 and Maxamillion into -offtopic.
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, you mean ya want to get tire OF a game...not FROM a game?
* Jester45 pulls somerville32 back to -ontopic
<Jester45> yes from not of
* vidd_laptop heres they are starting to makelive dvd games
<__mikem> How do I change the background for xfce panel
* maxamillion appologizes 
<maxamillion> i will admit that wine is a good project and will help alot of people make the migration to linux
<Jester45> maxamillion: it is it just needs to work better people that love windows and cant let go of parts of it dont want to search if the program works or not
<vidd_laptop> what we NEED to do is get vender buy-in
<__mikem> Does anyone know how to change the background for xfce-panel
<vidd_laptop> convince the game makers to be compatable with wine as well as M$
<maxamillion> Jester45: yeah ... the project is OLD too, they have come a long way, i remember 5 years ago when i spent an hour hacking at things to get starcraft to run on wine because my friends wanted to have a SC lan
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: never gonna happen
<maxamillion> __mikem: do you want to actually change the colors of the panel?
<__mikem> no I want to add a background picture to the panel
<vidd_laptop> __mikem, /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/
<Jester45> maxamillion: or dual boot
<vidd_laptop> that is the folder you need to add your pic too....
<vidd_laptop> then right-click on desktop
<maxamillion> Jester45: yeah ... lol, but i don't have a copy of windows ... used to have a bootleg copy of win2kpro but i lost it :/
<vidd_laptop> desktop settings
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, if ya WANT i can dcc ya an ISO
<__mikem> um, no vidd_laptop, I want to change the background for xfce-panel, not xfdesktop
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: naw, i deal with enough windows at work ... thanks though
<somerville32> Can you please take the offtopic chatter to -offtopic?
<vidd_laptop> __mikem, oh...i dont know if you can
<somerville32> __mikem: It is currently not possible. However, you can set the transparency of the panels in Edgy and Feisty.
<cellofel1ow> somerville32: I'm still installing feisty with QEMU. QEMU's been running at 100% CPU for 14 hours now. (I did install kQEMU accelerator.)
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i don't think that's right
<cellofellow> what?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: 14 hours of 100% cpu
<cellofellow> I'm installing on a real hard drive. Will boot with grub.
<maxamillion> rgr
<cellofellow> it's taking it's bloody time. It's an emulator, and a second-rate emulator at that.
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Well, gotta do real life stuff now
<somerville32> lol
<cellofellow> not 100% the whole time, just most.
<cellofellow> firefox likes to steal some.
<maxamillion> ah ... rgr
<__mikem> Is it posible to make the one of the panels transparent?
<cellofellow> Not even KDE gave me that much control
<chris_> ok if I have installed beep media player
<chris_> can I uninstall gxine?
<chris_> if I try it says it wants to remove xubuntu desktop too
<vidd_laptop>   chris_ yes
<vidd_laptop> removing xubuntu-desktop is harmless
<somerville32> Not exactly
<vidd_laptop> it is a meta package that does not do anything, but required the default setup
<chris_> well all I'm saying is I don't need 2 media players
<chris_> so if it is going to be a real hassle to get rid of the one I don't use I'll leave it
<vidd_laptop> somerville32, what harm is there of removing xubuntu-desktop?
<chris_> otherwise if there is a proper way of doing things tell me how please
<cellofellow> depends on how xubuntu-desktop was installed whether it's harmless or not.
<vidd_laptop> chris_, it is nothing to worry about
<vidd_laptop> you can uninstall the xubuntu-desktop
<chris_> I installed a command interface by itself first from the alternate install cd
<chris_> then I installed xubuntu-desktop
<vidd_laptop> apt-get or aptitude?
<age6racer> hey all. Does anyone know how to add sub-menu's and launchers to the xfce-menu
<chris_> apt-get I believe
<cellofellow> then you're allright.
<cellofellow> age6racer: right click it, and then Edit Menu. You can move the seperators around to make things look more together.
<chris_> ok to get rid of it?
<chris_> I'll try it then
<vidd_laptop> chris_, yes
<age6racer> it doesn't list all the applications though. there's nothing in it?
<cellofellow> I don't think the base 15MB system is usable. Not even nano or vi.
<cellofellow> ooops
<cellofellow> wrong window
* cellofellow hides
<cellofellow> age6racer: it imports the system menu. that's it.
<chris_> now how do I associate my music files with beep media player?
<Jester45> lol
<chris_> I figured it out
<age6racer> where do i find the config file for the system menu?
<cellofellow> right click, open with, choose BMP, and check the always open with box. (In Thunar.) That's the quick ugly way.
<chris_> how do I kill something?
<chris_> sorry but I'm sort of new to linux
<cellofellow> kill pid, or killall command
<cellofellow> or you can use top. htop is better.
<cellofellow> (htop isn't installed by default yet.)
<chris_> I'm in graphics mode right now
<cellofellow> wb maxamillion
<chris_> and how do I find the pid?
<cellofellow> terminal is still available
<chris_> ctrl+alt+f1?
<cellofellow> process manager in Apps -> System should work.
<chris_> ok thanks
<chris_> I'm having the hardest time getting foxytunes to find my player
<chris_> anyone know where I find the firefox profiles folder?
<maxamillion> chris_: profiles or preferences?
<chris_> I think I want profile
<cellofellow> it's ~/.mozilla/Firefox
<maxamillion> i think somewhere in /usr/share/firefox/
<cellofellow> for the profile prefs
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i thought that was prefernces?
<chris_> oh nevermind
<cellofellow> profiles are sets of preferences
<maxamillion> meh ... i dunno that much about firefox, nvm me
<chris_> I guess what I need to do is create a symbolic link
<chris_> ln -s /usr/lib/libbeep.so.2.0.0 /usr/lib/libxmms.so
<chris_> "On some systems you will have to create a symbolic link from libbeep dynamic library to libxmms."
<cellofellow> create a symlink to beep called xmms in /usr/local/bin
<chris_> ok I know what I have to do but not how
<cellofellow> /usr/local/bin takes preference over /usr/bin
<chris_> oh I navigated to /usr/local/bin in thunar
<chris_> now what?
<cellofellow> oh, use ln. try ln -s /usr/bin/beep /usr/local/bin/xmms
<cellofellow> the command xmms runs beep
<chris_> not sure what you mean exactly
<chris_> never made one of these links before
<chris_> I'm a noob
<chris_> what is ln?
<cellofellow> ln meens link
<cellofellow> just add sudo to that command, but replace /usr/bin/beep with whatever the command really is.
<chris_> so I need to do ctrl+alt+f1 to get the command line first?
<cellodinner> apps -> system -> terminal
<bradley> does anyone know where i can find the specifics of xubuntu feisty's features?
<chris_> not really. google?
<maxamillion> bradley: errr ... actually i am falling behind, i was supposed to write that yesterday and put it on our website
<maxamillion> sorry
<maxamillion> bradley: lemme try to find a basic specification outline though
<bradley> maxamillion, no worries, it would be great to see anything i can... i am getting pretty excited about it.
* maxamillion is too :)
<maxamillion> bradley: here is the specifications nav page on the wiki for feisty https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Specifications/Feisty
<maxamillion> bradley: the wish list is a pretty good thing to read, i don't know for sure how much of it will be implemented but to my knowledge that is what is being attempted to be added
<bradley> i'm checking it out now...
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> bradley: check out the Welcome Center too ... that is something I am personally proud of because i was a part of it, granted i wasn't able to code any of it because i hadn't learned python at the time of its creation, but if we ever need to add anything to it .... i'm on it ;)
* maxamillion knows python now :D
<chris_> I can't even find libxmms.so
<bradley> where do i check out the Welcome Center?
<maxamillion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Specifications/Feisty/XubuntuWelcomeCenter
<maxamillion> bradley: ^^^ there is a link for a screenshot too, that was early development so it doesn't have any content ... but the wiki that screenshot is hosted on is made to look like the welcome center and has all the documentation that will be included posted on it
<__mikem> how do I view an smb share in xfce
<maxamillion> __mikem: takes some trickery to be honest ... another thing that will be added to feisty
<__mikem> I know I can use smbmount, but I forget how to
<maxamillion> __mikem: man smbmount <--- in the Terminal
<noalternative> Why does thunar open twice when I click file manager?
<Jester45> are you double clicking?
<noalternative> no
<Jester45> bye bye all but dont worry i will be back in a couple of hours
<noalternative> I right click to open the applications menu and when i click file-manager the applciations menu closes so it seems impossible to double click.
<noalternative> I am using xubuntu dapper.
* vidd_laptop seems to recall reading about a known glitch involving single click opening two thunar windows....
<vidd_laptop> have you downloaded all the updates?
<noalternative> I have used apt-get update.
<noalternative> also my version of xubuntu was upgraded from breezy to dapper, so that would have updated everything. I think?
<vidd_laptop> not sure
<noalternative> should I use update-manager?
* vidd_laptop didnt know there WAS a xubuntu breezy
<vidd_laptop> i would
<noalternative> yes, but it didn't come in a specific distro.
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: don't think there is, but there was the xubuntu meta package at the time ... just not a released sub distro (iirc)
<vidd_laptop> ic
<noalternative> You had to use the ubuntu breezy disks to do a network install then install xubuntu_desktop with apt.
<maxamillion> noalternative: i will warn that if you use update-manager to get from a previous release to edgy, it will probably fail ... there is a known critical bug that i don't think is fixed yet
<vidd_laptop> you would be better advised to svae your data and do a clean install to edgy
<noalternative> I got them a year ago, but was using feather linux at the time.
<noalternative> can you use update manager to just update within dapper?
<maxamillion> noalternative: not sure, never used it ... to update within dapper i just do "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<noalternative> this works almost perfectly but for that one thing, so I don't want to wipe everything out over the thunar glitch.
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, you remember that glitch with thunar opening 2 times?
<ron_o> vidd_laptop -  I thought that was me doing that!
<ron_o> damn.
<noalternative> I also am not keen to install edgy given the long term support offered to dapper users.
<vidd_laptop> noalternative, i dont blame you
<vidd_laptop> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/page/2/
<vidd_laptop> i KNEW i read about a glitch
<vidd_laptop> ill pastebin it....
<vidd_laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vidd_laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1640/
<vidd_laptop> it is because of the "save session" thing
<vidd_laptop> noalternative, ron_o http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1640/
<chris_> I guess foxytunes is failing because I have 64 bit xubuntu
<noalternative> thanks vid
<vidd_laptop> noalternative, np
<chris_> oh well it isn't essential
<Shaezsche> i issued the command "sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/xfce4-panel" and now when i login my panel doesnt show up. how can i set it back to what it was originally
<vidd_laptop> chmod +s?
<Shaezsche> yea
<Shaezsche> suid
<vidd_laptop> ah
<vidd_laptop> give me a sec
<Shaezsche> cant i -s or something simple
<vidd_laptop> try that first
<maxamillion> apparently gnash+youtube=flashplayer just sitting there
<vidd_laptop> doesnt adobe own youtube?
<vidd_laptop> Shaezsche, it work for you?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: no .. google just bought youtube
<vidd_laptop> hmmm works for me
<vidd_laptop> oh yeah...i have adobe
<maxamillion> i don't do adobe, their software is awesome but horribly slow
<vidd_laptop> is anyone working on a shockwave player for linux?
<maxamillion> i get annoyed with slow
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: i thought shockwave went out of business a long time ago
* vidd_laptop gets annoyed with "not working"
<vidd_laptop> there are STILL sites that insist on using it
<Shaezsche> i cant try it atm
<Jester45> how do you make isos from a cd/dvd
<Jester45> i remember now
<cellofellow> why is it that in htop, qemu's time is 15h+, while X's time is only barely 1h, while has been running for much longer than qemu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's cpu time, not regular time.
<cellofellow> what's CPU time then?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The amount of the cpu's time it's taken.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: the time that cpu spent executing this process's commands
<cellofellow> ok. so X has been mostly idle for these many hours, while qemu has been chugging away at high speed.
<TheSheep> bingo
<cellofellow> so, what's load average?
<cellofellow> mine's at about 1.5
<cellofellow> hi
<TheSheep> cellofellow: load average is the <number of system calls waiting>/<number of systems calls actually executed>
<cellofellow> ok
<TheSheep> cellofellow: system calls are things like disk access, graphics card access, etc.
<cellofellow> yay! my qemu installation of feisty is almost done after just shy of 16 hours of CPU time. Prolly 18-19h of real time.
<cellofellow> now it's done. just need to add it to grub
<TheSheep> cellofellow: cpu it can get weird if you have mutliple cpus or cores :)
<TheSheep> cellofellow: my university project used to use at least 16x more cpu time than wallclock time ;)
<cellofellow> that makes sense. multicore, multiply time by cores. (sort of)
<cellofellow> now, in grub, hdb1 == (hd1,0) right?
<Jester45> when i try to change some settings i get the error:The configuration could not be loaded you are not allowed to access the system configuration
<Jester45> anyone know what this happens it does this b4 i can give the password
<Jester45> i know it happens when i try to look at the start up services menu->system->services
<Jester45> hey cellofellow
<cellofellow> hey, I've just install Feisty, and X isn't working. I have an Nvidia TNT2 which used the nvidia-glx-legacy driver in Dapper and Edgy, but I can't find it in Feisty. NV not working either.
<Jester45> wanna help me  with somthing
<cellofellow> I need help. :)
<cellofellow> but, sure, if it's simple.
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> when i try to change some settings i get the error:The configuration could not be loaded you are not allowed to access the system configuration
<Jester45> anyone know what this happens it does this b4 i can give the password
<cellofellow> are you superuser?
<Jester45> i know it happens when i try to look at the start up services menu->system->services
<Jester45> no but it doesnt ask me for pass
<Jester45> this open happens when i use the menu
<cellofellow> that launcher should use gksudo, if it doesn't, fix it.
<cellofellow> Feisty Xorg. Anybody?
<Jester45> its not launcher its part of the xfce menu
<cellofellow> that's a launcher, a .desktop file, somewhere in /usr/share/applications
<Jester45> o and cellofellow whats the diffirence between Xfree86 and xorg
<Jester45> strange  i didnt mess with that stuff
<cellofellow> Xorg is a fork of Xfree86.
<cellofellow> with new features.
<Jester45> is one faster?
<cellofellow> Xorg is I think.
<cellofellow> supports more drivers I know.
<cellofellow> and compositing.
<Jester45> so free86 is older
<cellofellow> yes.
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> k
<cellofellow> !info nvidia-glx-legacy feisty
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.20.1-6 (feisty), package size 2991 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<cellofellow> multiverse, of course.
<Jester45> cellofellow: whats in the .desktop file that would be stoping me
<Jester45> normal things ask for the password but now it gives that error
<cellofellow> Jester45: the exec line should say gksu command cause that needs to run as superuser.
<Jester45> ok it says Exec=network-admin
<Jester45> i need to add gksu
<Jester45> ok well this gonna take time
<cellofellow> drat
<cellofellow> I can't find the legacy driver
<Jester45> cant you install old version from edgy
<cellofellow> not good idea. Edgy has Linux 2.6.17, Feisty has Linux 2.6.20
<cellofellow> I wish just good old nv would work.
<Jester45> o
<cellofellow> yeah, x works now
<Jester45> thanks mine works also
<cellofellow> had problems with screen
<cellofellow> I'm back now.
<cellofellow> !info feisty vlc
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in edgy
<cellofellow> !info vlc feisty
<Jester45> haha
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<cellofellow> it isn't downloading
<crimsun> what isn't?
<Jester45> vlc for fiesty
<cellofellow> vlc. It's not there. I have universe and multiverse enabled.
<cellofellow> never mind. spelling error in sources.list
<crimsun> never tell a package maintainer that his package is "not there"
<cellofellow> oh, sorry. I didn't know you maintained that.
<somerville32> lol
<Jester45> wow no wonder why i have problems with vlc :)
* somerville32 comforts crimsun.
<crimsun> I'm joking, but yes, I do most of the maintenance work on that package.
<Jester45> crimsun: do you know why the ati drivers in the repos are so old
<cellofellow> I love VLC and love the windows version and use it for streaming across the lan. It's called VideoLAN Client isn't it?
<crimsun> cellofellow: yes
<Jester45> they did just get updated but not to the current
<crimsun> Jester45: I don't maintain l-r-m, so I don't know offhand
<cellofellow> crimsun: that was a retorical question. :)
<crimsun> this might be a rhetorical answer ;)
<cellofellow> ooops. I figured I misspelled that.
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> converting 8 dvds takes a bit of time
<cellofellow> what with? I've tried using VLC for that.
<Jester45> acidrip
<Jester45> frontend to mencoder
<Jester45> my harddrive is going bonkers
<Torist> can someone help me setup postfix
<Jester45> accessing that much data plus im using azureus and its going pretty fast
<Torist> or any other email server when they get a chance
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<somerville32> Hello! :)
<kalikiana> hi
<somerville32> !hi
<Torist> hey every1
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Torist> thanx
<spasticteapot> Can anyone help me install Xubuntu off of a USB hard drive?
<Jester45> spasticteapot: how big is it
<spasticteapot> I have a laptop that won't accept my PCMCIA CD-ROM drive as a boot device.
<cellofellow> 8$
<spasticteapot> There's...23.5GB of free space.
<Jester45> o boot from then drive
<spasticteapot> How?
<Jester45> i thought you ment install to
<spasticteapot> No, I need to use the hard drive in place of a CD-ROM drive.
<cellofellow> I just used QEMU to install Feisty from an ISO image. Took 16 hours of CPU time, about 18 real time.
<cellofellow> that won't work.
<spasticteapot> QEMU?
<spasticteapot> Feisty?
<spasticteapot> There's a new Ubuntu already?
<cellofellow> it's an emulator
<cellofellow> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Jester45> and in devolopment
<cellofellow> not till April, thus it's 7.04
* Jester45 thinks its no fun
<cellofellow> I'm testing the ISO and I really want Linux 2.6.20
<spasticteapot> Ah.
<crimsun> we're only at 2.6.20-rc5
<spasticteapot> All I know is that they're mad for not including a GUI wifi manager.
<cellofellow> it should have usbvision working though, I hope.
<cellofellow> Wifi Radar please!
<spasticteapot> Yes!
<spasticteapot> I'll take just about anything, though.
<cellofellow> What would it take to get Radar in main?
<spasticteapot> The problem is that often you don't have access to a wired connection, so you can't download it from a repository unless you can connect to wifi.
<Torist> can someone PM me on how to setup an email server on xubuntu?
<Torist> step by step
<spasticteapot> Of course, configuring wifi from the command line is a huge, huge, huge headache.
* cellofellow hasn't ever done an email server.
<spasticteapot> Aynway...
<Jester45> Torist: try installing a server then man <servername>
<cellofellow> I tried to get Wifi Radar working on Ubuntu Edgy LiveDVD today, and it wouldn't let me put my WEP key in.
<Torist> ok, i tried all the mans online
<Torist> no help, they were too complicated
<somerville32> Torist: Try #ubuntu-server
<cellofellow> manpages are like that.
<Torist> is there any email program that has a GUI
<Torist> that anyone knows about
<Torist> oh
<Torist> ok, i'll try ubuntu-server
<Torist> thanks
<spasticteapot> Mozilla Thunderbird?
<Torist> thats client only
<Torist> no server
<cellofellow> there may be python or perl-based gui configurators for the conf files.
<Torist> thanks though anyway spasticteapot
<cellofellow> like apache
<Torist> i'll check w/ the server ppl
<Torist> got apache up on my own
<Torist> i'll move to the server room, thanks
<spasticteapot> So...does anyone know how to install Xubuntu off of a USB hard drive?
<cellofellow> you could put thec ISO on there are use QEMU, but that would take all day. And you would have to use the alt CD, not Live.
<spasticteapot> ..pass.
<Jester45> pop harddrive out and install on a diffrent computer?
<cellofellow> what are some of the non-cd ways of insatlling Ubuntu? What about Debian net-install. can that be hacked into downloading ubuntu?
<cellofellow> That would be easiest
<spasticteapot> No good - it's a 1.8" super-micro-sized IBM hard drive.
<spasticteapot> Completely incompatible with anything.
<cellofellow> lappy?
<spasticteapot> Bingo.
<spasticteapot> IBM X40.
<spasticteapot> Great laptop.
<cellofellow> :(
<spasticteapot> Refuses to boot off of anything,though.
<spasticteapot> What's wrong with a laptop?
<spasticteapot> Thinkpads have good Linux support.
<cellofellow> no, just trying to think about ways to install on there. You sure it won't boot from CD?
* cellofellow was just thinking that nothing must be final on the Feisty artwork cause it looks identical Edgy.
<spasticteapot> The X40 has no internal optical drive.
<spasticteapot> It's why it's so bloody small.
<crimsun> netboot it
<cellofellow> will it boot from USB? Like maybe DSL on USB Thumbdrive.
<cellofellow> yeah, or set up a terminal server. :)
<crimsun> yes, it will, but if he doesn't have a usb device, it's moot
<cellofellow> same thing
<spasticteapot> I have a USB hard drive.
<spasticteapot> It's the only thing it even recognizes.
<crimsun> I netbooted my X41 with 5.04
<spasticteapot> What I want to know is if I can get the hard drive to act as a CD-ROM drive.
<cellofellow> crimsun: you're gonna have to tell him how. I've no idea how to set up a terminal server.
<Torist> can someone give me the room for ubuntu server stuff again?
<cellofellow> best bet is to get the nic to work as hard drive.
<Torist> i can't seem to find it on the channel lists
<Jester45> cellofellow: use the alt cd and dont pick the first option
<cellofellow> #ubuntu-server is what somerville32 said
<spasticteapot> Alt CD?
<crimsun> spasticteapot: you can certainly boot off a usb drive at a higher priority over your onboard
<spasticteapot> Booting off the USB hard drive is easy - it's installing from it that's hard.
<Torist> there is no such room "ubuntu-server"
<cellofellow> Jester45: I saw the LTSP option, but I don't think he wants to reinstall on another box just to get LTSP.
<Torist> there is an "ubuntu-desktop"
<spasticteapot> ?
<cellofellow> somerville32: where can Torist get to a server room?
<Jester45> Torist: ask in #ubuntu
<Torist> ok, thanks
<Jester45> problem solved
<crimsun> 3:09 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-server: Ubuntu Server *development* discussion |
<crimsun>           general support -> #ubuntu
<Jester45> oo i bet i know what he did
<Jester45> he did /join channel no #
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<spasticteapot> I wish I had an effing CD-ROM drive right about now.
<Jester45> whould anyone here like to teach me some programing language
<spasticteapot> ....that's a tall order.
<spasticteapot> Perhaps you should ask someone else that?
<spasticteapot> Like your local university?
<cellofellow> Jester45: I have lots of books on C, Java, Python, and Ruby.
<Jester45> cellofellow: E-books or the much funner regualr books
<cellofellow> ebooks
<cellofellow> on DVD
<cellofellow> 2GB of them
<spasticteapot> That's a lot of books.
<Jester45> dcc them?
<cellofellow> not all of them
<cellofellow> but let me look through a list
<Jester45> :(
<Jester45> whats your upload rate?
<spasticteapot> Changing topic...so, is there a way I can do this?
<cellofellow> ~256KBps
<Jester45> k
<Jester45> spasticteapot: do you have a 2nd cmoputer?
<cellofellow> spasticteapot: like crimsun said, use network boot.
<spasticteapot> Yah.
<Jester45> cellofellow: wanna to go -offtopic
<spasticteapot> How do I do that?
<spasticteapot> And, more specifically, do I need Linux installed on the second PC?
<Jester45> do what
<spasticteapot> Network boot.
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> you have a little but of linux and boot it then install from the internet all the rest
<Jester45> bit*
<cellofellow> Jester45: C, Java, Python, TCL/TK, shell, MySQP, CSS, JavaScript, and HTML books.
<Jester45> well i know html
<Jester45> java to slow
<cellofellow> just a list
<cellofellow> Python is fun
<Jester45> thats what i was thinking
<cellofellow> I'll send you the one I'm reading.
<spasticteapot> Er...so then how to I do it?
<Jester45> spasticteapot: im not sure i just know the main idea behind it
<Jester45> spasticteapot: try google its knows all
<Jester45> cellofellow: how have a beginner python
<Jester45> how about*
<cellofellow> I have several. Yes, I'm still beginning.
<cellofellow> one second...
<Jester45> yey we can work together
<Jester45> i read it you do it k?
<cellofellow> haha
<Jester45> i read fast
<cellofellow> Jester45: /dcc get
<Jester45> not often but fast
<Jester45> hehe silly cellofellow i use gaim
<Jester45> it pops up a accept/denie thing
<cellofellow> reading ebooks is sort of hard.
<Jester45> come on cellofellow close your downlaods :)
<Jester45> yeps
<Jester45> no pages to turn
<cellofellow> sorry, that book 15MB and it's going as fast as it can.
<Jester45> hehe 13.26mb on my end
<Jester45> its ok its not dail up speed
<cellofellow> crimsun: is /dev/dsp the input on my soudcard by default.
<crimsun> cellofellow: only for oss emulation.
<cellofellow> hmm. what would the input device on my soundcard be? I'm trying to use VLC and V4L to digitize videotapes.
<Jester45> crimsun: how do you know so much
<cellofellow> Jester45: he's a lot older than you. ;)
<cellofellow> crimsun: ?
<crimsun> cellofellow: default, or hw:0,0 if you must specify an explicit alsa device
<cellofellow> so, /dev/dsp will work?
<Jester45> humm
<crimsun> you don't want to use /dev/dsp unless you _have_ to
<Jester45> thats sweet
<crimsun> that's the oss-emulated device
<Jester45> im encoding my dvds at allmost real time
<cellofellow> what's a good video editor? Preferably lightweight, and not pro quality, mostly some clean-up and cutting.
<cellofellow> crimsun: ok. when I open the Video4Linux tab in vlc, the default video device is /dev/video, which I changed to /dev/video0, and the default audio input device was /dev/dsp
<crimsun> you don't have a /dev/video symlink?
<cellofellow> oh, and good codec support for the video editor. I want to be able to DVD and YouTube the videos.
<cellofellow> maybe...
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> the transfer is done :)
<cellofellow> no, no /dev/video, just /dev/video0
* Jester45 hates youtube because its to low quality
<cellofellow> yeah, it is low quality, but it works on my computer with Gnash and semi-sow internet.
<cellofellow> semi-slow
<cellofellow> crimsun: so, what do I put in the Video4Linux tab for audio in?
<Jester45> google video is a bit better
<cellofellow> same company.
<cellofellow> so, competition isn't there.
<Jester45> im going
<cellofellow> hmph. The family is watching TV so I can't test my video capture device. (We've only one VCR.)
<_3oo3> hello hello!  I'm considering using an ubuntu install, and I'm used to running openSUSE with gnome.  What would be major differences between opensuse/gnome and xubuntu?
<_3oo3> (also not familiar with the xfce environ, so I may need breifed about that as well)
<Schijnn> Are there any 3rd-party repos with more recent versions of packages than the official ones?
<_3oo3> also, what's the difference between 'Edgy Eft' and 'Dapper Drake'?
<Schijnn> _3oo3: Edgy Eft is newer
<cius> _3oo3 Edgy is the latest release, Dapper is the next to latest release, aka the 'long term service' release.
<maxamillion> _3oo3: the main differences will be xfce4 vs. gnome ... its a much more simplistic environment, it has all the features you need, none you don't and isn't redundant ... i recommend downloading the 6.10 edgy "desktop" cd which is a live cd and you can try it out before deciding if you would like to install it
<cellofellow> What would the device file be for my line-in sound?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: no clue :(
<cellofellow> uhgg. I got the video working, but now no audio.
<cellofellow> wow. ok, that worked.
<cellofellow> switched from line in to mic in, and bingo.
<maxamillion> nice
<cellofellow> in audacity, not a video player.
<maxamillion> ahhhh ok
<cellofellow> so, audio capture in audacity works, video watching in XawTV works. Now I really need a program that will capture and save both.
<maxamillion> cinerella maybe?
<cellofellow> hmm. maybe
<cellofellow> !cinerella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinerella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !info cinerella
<ubotu> Package cinerella does not exist in any distro I know
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> can't find it.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i dunno .. it was a program in elive
<Schijnn> it's cinelerra or cinelarra
<Schijnn> !info cinelerra
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in any distro I know
<Schijnn> !info cinelarra
<ubotu> Package cinelarra does not exist in any distro I know
<maxamillion> lemme find the actual program name
<Schijnn> !info cinellara
<ubotu> Package cinellara does not exist in any distro I know
<cellofellow> ok, I've got video coming in on /dev/video0 and audio on ALSA device hw:0,3
<maxamillion> !cinelera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinelera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> It'd be nice to have the audio capture and edit, and video capture and edit all in one app. If not, then I think I can manage capturing them seperatly and maybe possibly mix them in another app, I still need a video capturer.
<maxamillion> apparently its the most kept secret ... i can't find anything about it on google other than some mentions of it in forums
<cellofellow> what about a v4l2mpeg or v4l2avi program of some sort. I tried VLC and it balked. MPlayer doesn't even pretend to support V4L. A command-line capture program would be fine. Seeing as the video device doesn't support audio at all, at least when using component, I need something that can handle seperate devices, ALSA devices.
<cellofellow> well it's good-night time
<cellofellow> laters
<mike_aji> hi
<mike_aji> could anyone help me with the update manager? i would like to automatically check once a day the available updates and to have some kind of notification in the upper panel is there are any. how could i do that?
<grazie> Can anyone tell me how to check whether my isp is blocking certain ports?
<TheSheep> grazie: use nmap
<grazie> TheSheep: thanks
<galorin> I've just instaled xubuntu and got my wireless working following a howto from the ubuntu forums.  It's a rt61 chip, and with this being a laptop, I'd like to be able to use it out and about.  How can I get scanning to work?
<LinLapApex> hey fellas
<dag_dg> anybody got a good embedded multimedia plugin for the xfce version of firefox? I can't get mozilla-plugin-mplayer to be recognized, and vlc's plugin works, with no sound
<dag_dg> totem fails as well
<dag_dg> mplayer on xubuntu? anybody? (not kmplayer)
<apokryphos> ubotu: mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<dag_dg> I tried compiling her, she won't compile
<apokryphos> dag_dg: why not install it from the repos?
<dag_dg> she's not in the xubuntu repos
<apokryphos> she is indeed
<dag_dg> I've enabled restricted, universe, and multiverse
<apokryphos> see the link above for instructions
<dag_dg> kmplayer's there
<dag_dg> not mplayer
<apokryphos> ubotu: info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<apokryphos> :)
<dag_dg> I need the mozilla mplayer plugin
<apokryphos> you can't have multiverse enabled
<apokryphos> kmplayer is in Universe
<apokryphos> ubotu: info mplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> Package mplayer-mozilla does not exist in any distro I know
<apokryphos> ubotu: info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<grazie> apokryphos: I've installed mplayer and gmplayer and the plugin no problems
<grazie> apokryphos: Look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<apokryphos> grazie: I know where they are, it was dag_dg wondering
<apokryphos> and it's covered on the Ubuntu wiki
<grazie> apokryphos: sorry!
<apokryphos> no worries ;-)
<dag_dg> kk, my multiverse was spelled multi-verse
<grazie> dag_dg: Look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<dag_dg> gah, just new to xubuntu. My synaptic isn't even showing, so I have to sudo aptitude it
<dag_dg> how do I reinstall the synaptic package manager? I mean, what package is the synaptic package manager?
<dag_dg> eyah, I'm getting dependency problems when trying to install mplayer
<fontpd> I installed a command line screenshot utility a while back, but can't remember the name. Does anybody know what the name of it is ?
<Jester45> whats a good python interpreter?
<Jester45> nevermind i got it
<fontpd> everybody has today off from irc, i see
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can view installation history in /var/log/dpkg.log
<icheyne> how come my PC cannot shut down in Xubuntu? It hangs at the progress bar screen with the black mouse - with the progress bar 100% complete
<cellofellow> 'cuse me, but why isn't there an nviidia-glx-legacy driver for 2.6.20 in Feisty? I tried to install it but it was going to install 2.6.17 and I need 2.6.20.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info nvidia-glx-legacy feisty
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.20.1-6 (feisty), package size 2991 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I see it there.  Your mirror might not have it.
<cellofellow> well, apt was downloading 2.6.17 cause that was a dependancy.
<icheyne> I found the answer to my problem I think. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288735&page=2&highlight=xubuntu. I'll try it tonight.
<dosnlinux> can I edit config files if I use xubuntu, or do I have to use a special tool?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Editing config files works.
<dosnlinux> yay! With Suse I had to do everything through Yast :P
<dosnlinux> I heard rumors that xubuntu was going to have beryl installed by default
<dosnlinux> are they true?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Lat I checked, they were considering that for Ubuntu for the next release.  I'm not sure if they've decided anything yet.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (They were still debating whether it should be done as default, as an option, not at all, and whether to use Compiz or Beryl if they did.)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/Lat/Last/
<dosnlinux> I hope not, at least not by default
<dosnlinux> seems kinda counter productive for Ubuntu's objective, or at least my understanding of it
<dosnlinux> at least having it installed by default
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not entirely - compositing managers offer some useful features.  It would be counter intuitive if they included it in Xubuntu, which is targetted at low-spec machines.
<dosnlinux> boy, I'm using "at least" a lot today :P
<dosnlinux> I agree
<dosnlinux> plus it's just one more thing to fit on a CD
<dosnlinux> maybe they should have something like bubuntu that has it installed by default?
<dosnlinux> then you could install it with a simple apt-get bubuntu desktop
<dosnlinux> Is xubuntu "official" or is it a community led thing?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeByDefault <--- discussion on Composite by default, in case you're interested.
<dosnlinux> thanks, I'll take a look :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's an official release.  It's missing Shipit, but that's about it.
<dosnlinux> cool
<Jester45> hello
<leobloom> hello!
<leobloom> can I ask help fo a problem on xubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yup.
<leobloom> I have a problem, I have a very old laptop and  installed xubuntu dapper from alternate cd, everything was ok but after a while the menus diisappeared and I even had troubles with the  background image
<leobloom> I know the first bug is  common and I've found a guy who explained how to fix it but he connected to the web and I can't do that on that laptop, it doesn't even have an ethernet!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The menu disappearing can be fixed by replacing ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml with /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's a backup default menu.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What happened with the background image?
<leobloom> well I'm a noob, how can I replace that?
<leobloom> It doesn't charge it, it's a gif 2.3 mb thoguh and the laptop is an old PII 400 mhz 128 RAM, when I switch it off though I can see it for a ocuple of seconds, then it disappears
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In a terminal, run 'cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml'.
<Jester45> leobloom: turn it off as in the laptop or just turning off the background
<leobloom> what do you mean jester, sorry I haven't got. and btw, is that menu bug fixed on xubuntu 6.10? Will I have to manually fix it everytime it happens or is there some kind of patch?
<leobloom> do you mean to turn the background off, that is, not to use any background?
<Jester45> no what did you mean by "It doesn't charge it, it's a gif 2.3 mb thoguh and the laptop is an old PII 400 mhz 128 RAM, when I switch it off though I can see it for a ocuple of seconds, then it disappears" are you switching off the laptop or just the backgrond
<leobloom> that the laptop doesn't charge that image if I change the default background image on the desktop, but I can see it for  some seconds as I switch the pc off, I suppose it's a ram memory but I'm not sure
<leobloom> I tried to use no background image and just leave a colorful background but the menus leave "a trace" somehow, if I open them there is a shadow of them on the background as they close and it stays there
<Jester45> it might be your screen but i dont think thats the problem it could be that the computer has the background at the bottom of the list of things to turn off so its the last thing
<mAIJK> Hello! I want to install xubuntu on my lappy. But I only have one floppydisk. Is it possible? I do not have an CD-rom drive. I have the ISO on my drive and a network access.
<Jester45> mAIJK: you might want to talk to PuMpErNiCkLe about that
<leobloom> well, anyway I'd like to gain more speed there so I chose not to use any pic or stuff as background but I still have those stupid shadows as I open the menus
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !netboot | mAIJK
<Jester45> leobloom: the default background is a picture the only thing that makes it slow down would be that your picture is a bigger file/higher detail so it takes longer to process
<ubotu> mAIJK: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mAIJK> PuMpErNiCkLe Yes but it says 3 floppydisks
<Jester45> then i might need 3
<leobloom> so it's a ram trouble as I thought =o/
<Jester45> you might be able if you have a 2nd computer is use the 1 disc and when it ask for a 2nd rewrite over the first
<Jester45> leobloom: not really, try gettting a very small picuter as a background then turn it off
<leobloom> what do you mean with "trun it off", =o/ how can I turn a pic off??
<Jester45> leobloom: what ever you did b4 to get the picture to stay on the screen do it again after you change to a smalller picture
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mAIJK: Try this one, instead, then.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
* Jester45 is done with dvd encoding *cheers*
<leobloom> I did nothing, as soon as I changed the default one and tried the new one it hasn't work, default one was still there eve n thoguh it should not  and I've only seen the one I tried to have for a couple of seconds as I switched the computer off
<Jester45> leobloom: o
<Jester45> leobloom: what happens after you restart?
<mAIJK> PuMpErNiCkLe I have downloadad instlux but I can't seem to find wich file to start in windows?
<mAIJK> PuMpErNiCkLe there is just alot nsi files
<mAIJK> An is there support for xubuntu 6.10?
<Jester45> mAIJK: you can install 6.06 then update but that has had problems
<leobloom> nothing, I just restarted a couple of times and after a while the menu disappeared, the default image was still there and in the end I decided to instal ubuntu but it's damn heavy on my laptop =o(
<Jester45> leobloom: yes i wouldnt use ubuntu on a 400mhz 128 ram thats gonna slow it down alot
<Jester45> leobloom: what verson of xubuntu was it
<leobloom> dapper drake from alternate, a guy suggested me the OEm but since I have no way to connect that laptop to  interneta and I have no idea on how to install everything from packages and in addition  with commands... :D
<Jester45> leobloom: try edgy
<leobloom> edgy xubuntu? Well, I can't install a OEM anyway =o/
<Jester45> just a regluar edgy install it will run much better than ubuntu on that
<leobloom> but will that menu bug be fixed? And all in all I need some stuff that I have on ubuntu but I do not have on xubuntu =o(
<Jester45> im not sure if its would be fixed
<leobloom> wait, I'll show you something
<leobloom> http://video.google.it/videoplay?docid=3905272932709240636&hl=it
<leobloom> obviously this guy has a far better laptop but if mine was even 1/10 of that I'd be extremely happy =o)
<Jester45> whats the point of that video
<Jester45> he just opened somthings
<leobloom> the speed
<Jester45> im about that fast
<Jester45> my firefox is faster
<leobloom> he managed to install a hyperlite verison of ubuntu, removed everything he didn't need
<leobloom> eh, well I'm not, not even on my pc, which is just  a PIII 733 Mhz but at least  it's faster than the laptop
<Jester45> i didnt see the computer specs he had
<Jester45> but my firefox is totaly in my ram :)
<leobloom> he has everything in RAM !!
<Jester45> you know what he could of did? install xubuntu
<leobloom> he claims it's so fast even  when it switches it on
<leobloom> and he recompiled the kernel so now it takes 20 seconds to switch everything on =o/ I'm envoius
<Jester45> he wasted his time
<leobloom> yep but he said he likes the gnome and ubuntu has fewer bugs.. and of course he wanted to show off :D
<Jester45> he could of used a DSL live cd
<Jester45> it coming with the opton to load it all to ram
<leobloom> I thought about it =o) but I'm not sure I'm able to manage with stuff like that :SD
<leobloom> isn't damn small linux completely via commands?
<Jester45> no
<leobloom> ubuntu edge amd athlon 64 3400+ (2400 Mhz) ram 512 are his specs
<Jester45> it has an xserver
<Jester45> he need more ram
<leobloom> uhm and what's an xserver in veery easy words?=o)
<Jester45> the thing that gives you windows and color and a gui
<Jester45> its non command line
<leobloom> like gnome and xfce?
<Jester45> sorta
<Jester45> gnome and xfce are window mangers they control settings and resize the windows and things like that the xserver is what displayes things
<leobloom> I evne thought about waiting for a stable verison of ubuntu lite or try the fluxbuntu but I've read it's still very buggy and from next month on I'll never have access to internet so I need quite a stable release
<Jester45> xubuntu is the light verson of ubuntu and its stable
<leobloom> so gnome needs xserver too  doesn't it?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> anything with a gui needs a xserver
<Jester45> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jester45> thats doenst explain anything
<Jester45> maybe PuMpErNiCkLe could explain a little better
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm?
<Jester45> explain what a xserver is
<leobloom> is there a way to make xfce even lighter? All in all the only softwares I need on my laptop are those of openoffice (it's a pain to load it though) and something to listen to music/watching a video like vlc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> An Xserver is a graphical input/output control.  It creates windows, controls where they appear relative to each other, controls which gets focus, input from devices, etc.  It controls the display elements common to all graphical programs.
<Jester45> mpayer is good for video
<Jester45> mplayer
<leobloom> and what's the difference with gnome and xfce or fluxbox then?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The desktop environment.
<leobloom> but vlc is lighter and more versatile =o) I stil havetroubles to understand how to install something on linux from a source or a .deb package :D
<Jester45> gnome is slow fluxbox ugly and xfce is just right
<leobloom> so to make things simple gnome comes after xserver?
<Jester45> from a deb you just double click
<Jester45> yes
<leobloom> I've read I have to use the terminal and tell the pc I want to charge stuff from differante locaitons (either from a cdrom or from files I  put on my desktop via usb stick)
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> like coping files?
<leobloom> I simply  look for the file I need from the repository and manually download everything hoping not to forget some dependencies, I'm collectiong them in a folder, as soon as I have enough of them I'l create a cdrom that my laptop can read and charge them from the cd...
<Jester45> u can use the file manger i dont know what the one for ubuntu is
<Jester45> xubuntu hasthunar
<Jester45> it just lke windows you can drag and drop
<Jester45> i gtg
<leobloom> btw, a stupid question, if I download a software, let's say abiword and it has some dependencies, let's say some libs I donwload them all right? and what if these same libs have other dependencies? I have to download those too right? Thus I'd have to download thousands of things!=o/
<leobloom> brb
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You don't normally have to download that many.  In any case, that's what apt is for - it handles the dependencies automatically.
<leobloom> but my laptop doesn't have ibnternet
<leobloom> I can't use apt
<leobloom> I've found some dvd 's iso images of the whole ubuntu reopository on bittorrent, I might download them  and buy a dvd drive for my laptop
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Why not buy a NIC instead? o.O
<leobloom> what's a nic?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Network interface card.
<leobloom> ethernet?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It doesn't have to be.
<leobloom> uhm so what is it? I'm a complete noob, I'm learning everything bout my pc just by trying this and that on linux :D
<decaelo> Network Interface Card doesn't necessarily need to be an Ethernet, although it does fall in the category. Any networking card can pretty well be considered an NIC as far as I know, wether it is ethernet, wifi, etc..
<leobloom> I don't even know if and how I can isntall an ehternet on my old laptop :D it old has a rj11and a usb plus some serial and parallel ports...
<leobloom> a wifi for a laptop like that?=o)
<decaelo> Like what? Are you asking if a wireless card for a laptop is considered an NIC?
<leobloom> no, if a wiki card can actually be installed on such an old machine
<leobloom> it's a PII 400 mhz =o)
<leobloom> I know it has some infrared stuff but I've never understood how to make it works and what for and linux dowsn't even recognize it
<decaelo> Yeah, it probably doesn't work out-of-the-box, more than likely you'll need tweaking. Even though it's an old computer, I think it should work as long as you can physically connect it inside the computer, I don't think there is a difference in architecture.
<decaelo> I know Bluetooth didn't work with my computer when I first installed Ubuntu.
<leobloom> uhm I'd like to have it done by a technicvian :D but the only two I know don't even know what ubuntu is so I fear their "deeds" :D
<decaelo> LoL.. well, although the word Ubuntu isn't really IT jargon, I'd be more worried if you told him you were running Linux and he was like 'Whats Linux?'
<decaelo> In fact, I'd put his MCSE cert somewhere he wouldn't like.
<decaelo> Like the recycling bin.
<leobloom> =o)
<leobloom> yesterday noght (or should I say this morning lol) I browsed here and there  on the web to find a way to connect my pc to my laptop and create a tiny lan, I've read there is a way with a laplink cable via serial or parllel port, even though it's slow it' wouldn't be much slower than a normal ethernet lan (which I oculdn't have now since I have no ethernet on my laptop and only one already used on the pc)
<decaelo> Why don't you just get a router?
<decaelo> It'll make your life much easier. Much less headaches, too.
<dosnlinux> Does the Xubuntu install require internet access?
<decaelo> Nope. None of the Ubuntu installs do unless you specifically choose 'Network Installation'. If you downloaded the CD-Image from the site / mirrors, you should just be able to burn the disc and boot it up.
<leobloom> actually  the adsl modem I have "should" also be  a router, I just dunno how to configure it and I'd need to install stuf on my laptop anyway plus I'm moving to a different nation in a few weks so I dunno yet if I need it then
<leobloom> but you need one to have the updates, no?
<dosnlinux> The edgy installer seemed to get hung up trying to install openoffice from the web
<decaelo> Leo: Yes, you need a connection to get the updates.
<leobloom> or a cdrom =o) as I'm trying to do =o)
<decaelo> Heh, yeah, if you find someone nice/patient enough to burn stuff for ya
<decaelo> dos: did the installer physically freeze? or just the progress bar for your openoffice install?
<leobloom> well, real problem is, if i FIND  a way to make it works lol :D do you think a dvd drive can be put on a laptop like that? I've found some but I dunno if there is any difference between a laptop or a pc for them
<decaelo> Yeah PC DVD-Roms are about twice the size of laptop drives...
<dosnlinux> progress bar, the install continued once I plugged the net-cable in, but seemed to be stuck before that
<decaelo> I'm pretty sure you could find a USB DVD-ROM
<decaelo> Dos: That's really weird. If you have no life like myself, try duplicating the error. Might just be a coincidence.
<leobloom> ahah it's a 1.0 usb and it's the only one I have, a friend of mine told me to use that usb with an adapter for ethernet to connect the laptop to the adsl modem but after seeing it  he just laughed and said it's useless =o/
<dosnlinux> I'll try again next time I install
<decaelo> Does OpenOffice run fine right now?
<dosnlinux> should I report it if I am able to duplicate the problem?
<decaelo> Yep. There are certain standards for reporting bugs.. you have to be able to dupe the bug being one of the standards. There are a few more, but they're listed on the page.
<dosnlinux> OO.o seems to work fine
<decaelo> Cool. Was it near the end of the install when it 'hung'?
<dosnlinux> the first package (right before core) was skipped though
<dosnlinux> yeah, It was about 85% installing packages
<leobloom> brb
<decaelo> cuz really the only thing I can think of, is that OO.o was near the end of install when it froze, finished the install, looked for a NIC, and hung like that as it searched (sometimes it can take a while), and perhaps the next step in the install was to configure network access
<dosnlinux> configuring network was towards the begining
<decaelo> Well, perhaps not necessarily something that configures the network, but tries to use it.
<dosnlinux> it's the edgy alternate install cd if that helps
<dosnlinux> any install logs I can check?
<decaelo> That's what I am trying to figure out also... forgive me, I am not a guru yet :)
<dosnlinux> np, first ever install of *buntu
<dosnlinux> for me
<decaelo> Good for you, wise of you to take the initiative.
<dosnlinux> not really, I mainly installed it to do some config scraping for some stuff on Slackware
<dosnlinux> I don't mind trying to duplicate the error though
<dosnlinux> It may just be a patience problem ;)
<dosnlinux> heh, root does exist on ubuntu
<dosnlinux> he's just well hidden ;)
<leobloom> back =o)
<leobloom> can I ask something else, is there some difference among the repositories of kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu and all the non official versions?
<dotBL0t> hi
<leobloom> hello
<dotBL0t> can i ask you a question about apt in xubuntu?
<dosnlinux> I think they're all the same repo's, just the desktop package is different
<dotBL0t> anyone knows if there's an automated way to remove unused (uninstalled) packages from apt cache and keep only the installed ones?
<dosnlinux> cron?
<leobloom> I thought that too but then I've also noticed there is a difference among the different softwares, some are only for kde, for ex. katomic
<dosnlinux> for scheduling
<leobloom> autoclean cache doesn't work?
<dosnlinux> leobloom, those apps may need QT to run, Ubuntu/Xubuntu use GTK
<dotBL0t> well i didn't tried because i don't know if it will clean all packages and not only the uninstalled ones
<leobloom> so it's a question oif libraries?
<dosnlinux> yeah
<leobloom> I'm not 100% sure but I think that autoclean should only clean that
<dosnlinux> I think most KDE apps need QT/kdelibs as minimum requirements
<dotBL0t> so autoclean is similar to autoremove but it's about cached packages?
<dotBL0t> (sorry for my english)
<leobloom> my pc is too old to be usable under kde i think, it's already rather slow with gnome
<leobloom> eh, you're talking to a noob here, I don't really know
<dosnlinux> what app are you trying to install?
<grazie> leobloom: I wouldn't bother trying Open Office with that machine either
<leobloom> me?
<leobloom> I have OO oin that laptop :D it's deadly slow but it's very good and stable, i need it for my thesis
<dosnlinux> wow! QT pulls a lot of dependancies :P
<leobloom> what's the*buntu command for the task manager? my synaptic is stuck an I want to force it to quit
<grazie> leobloom: abiword would be faster...
<hyper_ch> hiho, big troubles... somehow I keep getting disconnected from my wifi and when I try to enter the network configuration I just get an error message:  The Configuration could not be loaded.  You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<dosnlinux> leobloom: xfce4-taskmanager
<leobloom> I know but abiword is less good when i have to switch to office, I migth work and write my thesis onboth and since I'll have no internet I can't afford have some toruble with softwares and such
<dosnlinux> or xkill and then click on it
<dosnlinux> *synaptic
<leobloom> is it installed by default?
<dosnlinux> yep
<dosnlinux> for both
<hyper_ch> no one knows?
<dosnlinux> hyper_ch, are you asked for a password at all?
<hyper_ch> dosnlinux: nope, just that screen pops up
<dosnlinux> what's the name of the program?
<hyper_ch> dosnlinux: trying to get into the standard networking tool provided by xfce
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: please help *g*
<dosnlinux> no idea what the problem could be, sorry
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: sudo network-admin
<brohan> what is the partition manager provided by ubuntu?
<dosnlinux> I wasn't able to recreate the problem
<dosnlinux> but I think I know what went wrong
<dosnlinux> I misconfigured my nic and the installer was looking online for OO.o packages
<leobloom> hello I'm back again and wit hanother question =o)
<dosnlinux> leobloom, what's your question
<leobloom> when I install something, I can use the temrinal, add/remove and synaptic, do all of them work well? Does synaptin take all the required libs and stuff by itself or do I have to choose them manually?
<dosnlinux> they should all be the same
<leobloom> I personally don't like add/remove, the terminal seems the fastest and easiest but just in case...
<dosnlinux> just different faces for the same tool
<leobloom> so, for ex, I've installed the vlc via terminal, it has done everyting by itself, what if I wanted to isntall it via synaptic? I've seen there are many files there, does it download themall by default?
<dosnlinux> It should
<leobloom> ok =o) I was justcurious, I'l try to use the terminal as often as possible though, thanks a lot for this and the other answers too
<dosnlinux> np
<Jester45> what the default folder for apache
<Jester45> the website folder
<somerville32> /var/www
<Jester45> ok
<somerville32> look @ your apache config :P
<Jester45> thanks
<hyper_ch> back again
<hyper_ch> my sys was totally wrecked
<Jester45> sounds fun
<imon9> hello...need help in creating ISO image
<imon9> i want to create an ISO image to mont as CD-ROM for the virtualization program
<imon9> i tried using xarchiver to create the ISO file (which inside consist of 2 files sizing to 1.9GB) ...i took 1 hour plus and it is not done yet...
<imon9> i wonder if i am doing something wrong here, since this is my first time making an ISO file
<imon9> btw, i am running P4, 2.4Ghz, on Xubuntu... cpu doesnt show much usage when xarchiver is "processing" the ISO
<imon9> anyone can help, please?
<imon9> why isnt there anyone here?
<jenda> Hello
<jenda> is xubuntu and the logo a  of Canonical?
<somerville32> Yes.
<jenda> thx
#xubuntu 2007-01-16
<Jester45> im getting and error after trying to start my xgl gdm sesson
<Jester45> the error was somthing like exec: 5: cant find xfce-session anyone know how to fix this
<Jester45> can you start xgl/beryl from inside a normal xorg
<Jester45> i get this error when i try to start a xgl session
<bigfuzzyjesus> helo
<bigfuzzyjesus> hello
<bigfuzzyjesus> what do you think the easiest way to remote connect to a computer on my network would be, it would also need to be windows capable for accessing
<Jester45> ssh
<Jester45> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jester45> its only cli i think
<bigfuzzyjesus> ok
<bigfuzzyjesus> is that command line interface
<bigfuzzyjesus> i want it to be graphical :(
<Jester45> !VCN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VCN - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !VNC
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Jester45> the error is /etc/gdmPreSession/Default: Registering your session wih wtmp utmp
<Jester45> /etc/gdmPreSession/Default: running: /use/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/usr/lib/gdm/:0.Xserver" -h"" -l ":0" "ryan"
<badbrainz> I cant paste a Fluxbox style I downloaded to /usr/shar/fluxbox/styles  I can copy & paste to home folder only.  I'm running Xubuntu Edgy 64-bit.  Do I need to login as root or something?
<Jester45> what are you pasting
<Jester45> you need to be root but you dont have to login as root
<Jester45> try gksu Thunar
<badbrainz> I'm pasting a fluxbox style, as root but it didnt work.
<badbrainz> I was using Thunar
<Jester45> i dont know
<badbrainz> what is gksu?
<ormiret> !sudo | badbrainz
<ubotu> badbrainz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jester45> i need help with xgl
<Jester45> the session crashes with 3 font errors and 1 exec: 5: xfcesession: not found
<ormiret> Jester45: it should be looking for xfce4-session I think (never used xgl)
<Jester45> ooops
<Jester45> typo
<Jester45> it is xfce-session
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> with a 4
<Jester45> ok its working now
<Jester45> would you happen to know hwo to use it
<cellofellow> use what?
<Jester45> beryl
<cellofellow> nope
<cellofellow> ok, abiword sucks. It doesn't even do headers.
<Jester45> mousepad it
<cellofellow> It's a document I made in OpenOffice on Edgy.
<cellofellow> Right now I'm in Feisty, and I haven't installed OOo yet, and don't intend to
<cellofellow> there, I do Insert Header, and it crashes
<cellofellow> well, I'm gonna reboot into edgy. BRB
<Jester45> when i open any window with xgl my system locks up anyone know why?
<magic_ninja> anyone play diablo ii
<Jester45> i used to
<Jester45> untill a rcent patch made it hard to get stone of jordans
<Jester45> why?
<magic_ninja> trying to find a working mh, i used to have one
<Jester45> google mousepad
<magic_ninja> not wise
<magic_ninja> could loose your cd key doing that
<Jester45> not the newversion
* Jester45 has 3
<somerville32> Can you guys take this to offtopic? Thanks.
<Jester45> never
<Jester45> somerville32: do you use beryl
<somerville32> Nope/
<somerville32> *Nope.
<Jester45> darn
<Jester45> brb gonna try it again
<Jester45> i got xgl to wkor but somthing it messed up
* Jester45 has beryl AND xgl working
* Jester45 still dosent know what to do now
<somerville32> :] 
<semi-fly> :)
<semi-fly> I avoid Beryal / xgl / compiz...
<somerville32> The built-in compositor for Xfce4 is good enough for me :)
<semi-fly> Nice looking effects, however.
<Jester45> yep
<Jester45> but... i dont know how to use them
<semi-fly> I second that, sommerville32 :)
<Jester45> semi-fly: you use beryl b4?
<semi-fly> Yep...and compiz, as well.
<Jester45> could you help me with it
<semi-fly> Mostly to see how efficient the rendering was.
<Jester45> how do it get it to do stuff
<somerville32> #ubuntu-xgl is a good place to check, Jester45, if you can't find help here
<Jester45> nobody there
<semi-fly> Well, do you have a specific problem, or does the application simply not work?
<Jester45> im not sure if it working or not
<Jester45> its no doing anything
<Jester45> how do i try to get things ot change? like bending things
<somerville32> !xgl | jester45
<ubotu> jester45: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<semi-fly> Yep - you'd notice a difference right off the bat...
<Jester45> yes
<semi-fly> It can be tricky to get working properly, and I've personally corrupted gtk configuration settings by enabling it, so i'd use it with caution :)
<Jester45> semi-fly: im not trying to do anything fancy just to use any effect
<semi-fly> Did the Beryl menu load onto the bar?
<Jester45> whats modifer keys
<Jester45> yes
<bigfuzzyjesus> has anyone seen the ivue case for the ipod
<Jester45> nope
<semi-fly> Oh, you probably have Xfce4...I've only installed Beryl under Gnome...lol :)
<Jester45> yes i do
<Jester45> on the modifer keys there is a "super" whats that?
<bigfuzzyjesus> !botnet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botnet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<semi-fly> Try locating the Beryl binary - if I remember correctly, you can run the Beryl menu tool from the command prompt.
<semi-fly> try 'beryl' then tab completion - see what the prompt displays :)
<Jester45> you mean the beryl menu thing
<Jester45> red dimond?
<Jester45> i have that
<semi-fly> Should be loaded then...
<semi-fly> Just select some options and enable them...I've only used Beryl once, so it's hard to remember all the options lol
<Jester45> ok when i change the wm from xfce to beryl my system locks up
<Jester45> nothing happens all i can do is move the mouse
<semi-fly> Well, you'r still using Xfce4 - Beryl simply runs on top of the WM, so to speak ( I think ).
<Jester45> well on the settings manger there is a list of wm and when things work its fce but then when i switch it stop evrything
<Jester45> and when fce is the wm no effects happen
<semi-fly> You might want to re-emerge, er I mean reinstall Beryl then check out: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<semi-fly> Read up on this: http://m0n5t3r.info/blog/aiglx-beryl-xfce-gentoo.html has some tips for getting Xfce4 working with Beryl.
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> aaa
<Jester45> i cant wait till spring
<Jester45> i get new computer :) nvidia sli core duo and 2 gb ram to start then gonna upgraDE TO 4GB
<somerville32> :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> Jester45, is 4gb of ram really neccisary
<Jester45> yeps
<Jester45> im going to keep windows on it
<Jester45> better gaming
<Jester45> its gonna have linux also
<Jester45> dont know about sli and linux but im going to get it to work
<bigfuzzyjesus> i thought like 2 gigs was a large amount
* Jester45 has allmost 2 
<Jester45> its 1967
* bigfuzzyjesus has 256 on this one, 512 on his normal linux box and 1 gig on his winblows machine
* Jester45 is using 1800ish
<bigfuzzyjesus> what all do you have open
<bigfuzzyjesus> i can surf the web listen to music chat and something else on my 512 machine
<Jester45> azureus firefox gtk gnutella a few thunars
<Jester45> movie dvd conversion gaim
<Jester45> and i think action cubve is on somewhere :)
<Jester45> i dont keep my desktop very clean
<Jester45> azureus is using most of it
<cellofellow> I can try and try to fill my RAM, run OpenOffice and Eclipse and mutliple Firefox windows and I still can't max out my 319MB RAM. Swap is alway less than 100MB, and I have 1GB swap.
<Jester45> i have 300
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> i have dsl in qemu open also
<Jester45> thats a bit of it also
<cellofellow> ooh. I love doing that.
<Jester45> my workspace is cluttered
<cellofellow> when I installed Feisty with qemu, it only used 128MB RAM, cause that's how much it uses.
<cellofellow> CPU it used like crazy. RAM was negligable.
<cellofellow> 128 max, it used less actually.
<wallacew> How do I disable the password prompt on returning from a screensaver?
<somerville32> Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Screensaver
<somerville32> Uncheck "Lock screen" or similiar
<wallacew> somerville32, Thanks!
<Jester46> cellofellow: what was the last thing i said to u
<Jester46> wiw
<Jester46> kinda weird
<Jester45> cellofellow: you there? i wanna send you somthing
<cellofellow> I'm here
<cellofellow> now, sorry I was doing something else
<Jester45> what was the last thing i said to you
<Jester45> i lost connection a little bit ago
<Jester45> b4 i was jester56
<cellofellow> you wanted to send me something, but that was as Jester45.
<Jester45> ok well i did say
<Jester45> that qemu can use more ram if you tell it to
<cellofellow> I know
<cellofellow> I've read the man page, several times.
<Jester45> and the thing i wanna send you is a movie of beryl with flame effect
<cellofellow> how big?
<Jester45> <1mb
<cellofellow> shoot then!
<Jester45> waiting
<Jester45> do you know how ot recive?
<cellofellow> yes, do you know how to send it? I think you need to forward a port.
<cellofellow> 14s7
<cellofellow> 1437
<Jester45> all my ports are forwarded
<cellofellow> hmmm
<cellofellow> try again
<Jester45> i all ways have this problem
<cellofellow> oh, here's the problem. I've trying to get from 192.168.0.100 instead of your outside address.
<cellofellow> <DCC can't connect to 192.168.1.4 port 2389>
<cellofellow> I can't get to you if you are pretending to be on my internal network.
<Jester45> hehe
<cellofellow> why is it acting that way?
<Jester45> im sneaky :)
<Jester45> im on your LAN cellofellow better check your house b4 you go to bed
<cellofellow> haha very funny.
<Jester45> Boo
<kalikiana> Does anybody know if I can keep my nick on a reconnect in XChat?
<Jester45> should
<mynameisdeleted> hi
<Jester45> hi
<mynameisdeleted> hi hi
<mynameisdeleted> anyone want to test my xubuntu mirror?
<Jester45> sure
<mynameisdeleted> http://okser.net/xubuntu
<mynameisdeleted> download an iso and see how much bandwidth you can use
<Jester45> what im i testing
<mynameisdeleted> its technically got a gigabit connection, so if its not loaded down there shouldn't be any way you can notice speed
<Jester45> 53KB/s
<Jester45> 10 now
<Jester45> i think im uploading somthing
<mynameisdeleted> you must be on dialup
<kalikiana> i get 220kb :)
<kalikiana> (but i won't do a complete load now)
<mynameisdeleted> doesn't anyone have at least 100mbps to test with?
<Jester45> lol
<kalikiana> :P
<Jester45> im uploading somthing so im stuck low
<Jester45> the max is get is 150kb/s
<kalikiana> I'm on 240kb/s
<mynameisdeleted> mason> wget -Y off -O /dev/null  http://okser.net/xubuntu/feisty/herd-2/feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<mynameisdeleted> --23:07:02--  http://okser.net/xubuntu/feisty/herd-2/feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<mynameisdeleted>            => `/dev/null'
<mynameisdeleted> Resolving okser.net... 66.117.32.83
<mynameisdeleted> Connecting to okser.net[66.117.32.83] :80... connected.
<mynameisdeleted> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<mynameisdeleted> Length: 579,028,992 [application/x-iso9660-image] 
<mynameisdeleted>  9% [==>                                  ]  53,204,612    10.94M/s    ETA 00:45^
<mynameisdeleted> that's on my schools connection
<mynameisdeleted> was over 11MB/s for a while
<Jester45> cookage
<mynameisdeleted> if it writes to anythign other than /dev/null the hd slows the download speed
<mynameisdeleted> and a good test would be at least gigabit internet
<mynameisdeleted> which is almost impossible to find
<kalikiana> i get 250,50 kb/s for dev/null :D
<mynameisdeleted> on my schooll I can download a full linux iso that is 579MB in 50 seconds flat
<cellofellow> whoa
<mynameisdeleted> I don't think any of the ubuntu mirrors support that now
<mynameisdeleted> but mine might change if it gets loaded
<mynameisdeleted> this makes most of your bandwidth not show up on my meter
<mynameisdeleted> tilll it scrolls off the charge
<mynameisdeleted> chart
<Jester45> i did have a 1gb/s free file host
<Jester45> lost the name
<Jester45> they supported torrents also
<mynameisdeleted> I work for a hosting company
<mynameisdeleted> in  a datacenter
<mynameisdeleted> and am using a computer from a former customer who didn't pay his internet bills
<mynameisdeleted> for several months and wend bankrupt
<Jester45> do you have ftp?
<Jester45> i could test that
<mynameisdeleted> if I installed that
<mynameisdeleted> I haven't yet
<mynameisdeleted> it runs regular ubuntu but without X
<mynameisdeleted> therefor not xubuntu
<Jester45> im sorry
<mynameisdeleted> ftp bandwidth won't be any different than http sincce they both use tcp/ip
<mynameisdeleted> you have a recommended ftp server?
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> but i have a way to test your speed with ftp
<Jester45> you should see torrents dl at 30mbs
<Jester45> very bad for ratio :(
<mynameisdeleted> if you leave them up overnight you make the upload back normally
<Jester45> but its hard to get that many people to dl that much
<Jester45> i use that on torrents with like 11k seeds
<Jester45> the few
<mynameisdeleted> ftp://okser.net
<Jester45> ok
<cellofellow> Jester45: what'd you use to get that burning windows video?
<mynameisdeleted> beryl has a plugin for that
<Jester45> i used the amazing google
<Jester45> thats what it is
<cellofellow> what program? or does google have a screencapture program?
<Jester45> http://69.179.135.241/apache2-default/XGLBerylburneffect.avi
<Jester45> it wasnt me
<Jester45> silly cellofellow
<cellofellow> Oh. I tought you were showing me that cause you were happy you got Beryl working.
<cellofellow> You've been trying all week.
<Jester45> nope
<mynameisdeleted> I have beryl working
<Jester45> still breaks my computer
<Jester45> brb
<mynameisdeleted> it will work much bbetter with my new computer
<mynameisdeleted> with a 256MB graphics card instead of one with only 8MB video memroy
<cellofellow> beryl wouldn't start here. That's when I quit. I have PIII Katmai and a TNT2 with 32MB Vid Memory. Didn't work too well.
<mynameisdeleted> video memory is only a n issue if I have more than 10 windws open or du full window burns
<mynameisdeleted> menu burns are fine
<cellofellow> I often have like 3 windows per workspace open, at least, and 4 workspaces.
<mynameisdeleted> any "vista ready" computer should be able to run beryl nicely if set up right
<mynameisdeleted> I think
<mynameisdeleted> with proper 3d drivers
<cellofellow> nvidia cards then all the way.
<Jester45> i have 4 workspaces
<Jester45> but only use 1
<cellofellow> haha
<Jester45> its an old windows habit
<mynameisdeleted> ftp://okser.net/feisty/herd-2/feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<mynameisdeleted> that's an ftp url to test
<cellofellow> Mine are named Appspace, Netspace, Codespace, and Outerspace. I organized them
<mynameisdeleted> if you have a speed tester for ftp
<Jester45> mine are named 1 2 3 4
<cellofellow> that's the default. :)
<mynameisdeleted> I like jester45's names better
<Jester45> cellofellow: are you still dl from me?
<cellofellow> yeah
* Jester45 likes the better also
<Jester45> cellofellow: how far? ETA?
<cellofellow> it's at 64%
<cellofellow> no, more than that
<cellofellow> I think
<Jester45> you killing my torrents
<cellofellow> you gave me the link
<Jester45> sill
<Jester45> couldnt you have dail up for somthing
<cellofellow> :/
<cellofellow> what do you meen?
<Jester45> you dl is to fast
<Jester45> taking all my upload
<cellofellow> it's at 16-18KBps.
<cellofellow> I can do 30KBps when I connect to a faster server.
<Jester45> sorry
<Jester45> im sharing you with gtk-gnutella and azureus
<cellofellow> heh, home servers are always sort of slow. That's why distributed P2P stuff is faster.
<cellofellow> like torrent
<mynameisdeleted> my server is prob faster than p2p
<cellofellow> prolly faster than my DL speed.
<mynameisdeleted> I have cable to my home
<mynameisdeleted> and another server on fios
<cellofellow> I have cheap DSL.
<Jester45> mynameisdeleted: the top speed i got was 39mb/s but that didnt last long
<Jester45> sorry about the delay
<Jester45> still good
<mynameisdeleted> supposedly its way better than that
<Jester45> try a speed test website
<mynameisdeleted> I think its faster than most of those too
<Jester45> well the line i was testing from gets a max of 60mb/s but thats when its the only transfer
<mynameisdeleted> if you know a good one let me know
<Jester45> many ppl are using it so it could be slowed down
<Jester45> google knows
<Jester45> try a google search for "speed test 1gb"
<Jester45> mynameisdeleted: could i get a ftp account with you?
<Jester45> or how about running a repo?
<mynameisdeleted> what type?
<Jester45> ubuntu
<mynameisdeleted> cvs?
<mynameisdeleted> or svn?
<Jester45> i was just kidding about hte repo
<Jester45> deb
<mynameisdeleted> ok
<Jester45> but how about hte ftp
<Jester45> aa
<Jester45> The is the wost word for me to type
<mynameisdeleted> a full ubuntu debian packages mirror takes 190gb
<mynameisdeleted> which is more space than I have on that server
<mynameisdeleted> unless I upgrade
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> well could i have ftp ? it would be nice
<mynameisdeleted> but I have a  server with 12 drive slots which if I fill up will be able to do that
<mynameisdeleted> I run an xubuntu mirror on it
<mynameisdeleted> so you can download isos fast
<Jester45> i dont need iso
<mynameisdeleted> true
<mynameisdeleted> biggest download need is faster apt-get
<Jester45> yep
<Jester45> ubuntu should use a free file host
<Jester45> they are fast and the repos would be used often so it wouldnt get deleted
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> well i have to go
<grumpymole> hello
<grumpymole> i have got an extra panel on my xubuntu desktop and i can't seem to get rid of it
<grumpymole> any ideas?
<backtick> hi all, I've installed the "xfce" package on kubuntu edgy and when I login to xfce (though the kdm) I just get a blank black screen and the mouse pointer, any ideas?
<backtick> s/though/through
<TheSheep> backtick: can you switch to console then (alt+ctrl+f1), log in and execute 'ps x'?
<TheSheep> and see if xfce4-session is listed
<backtick> ok will try
<backtick> TheSheep: no xfce4-session is not present in the process list
<backtick> i tried to launch xfce4-panel from the termianl and got a seg fault
<TheSheep> backtick: seems like your system is broken
<TheSheep> backtick: can you launch the xfce4-seession?
<backtick> well i started a session next to kde
<backtick> and there's a " 5326 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/xfce4-session"
<backtick> but it just shows a blue background
<dag_dg> nfs networking, xfce, tried it on this comp(running xubuntu, and another, running ubuntu) mounting via nfs, both say the nfs server is down
<oem> anyone able to tell me how to fix the repository list
<TheSheep> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<oem> thanks
<hyper_ch> hiho, I have problems getting into the admin stuff
<oem> how do I edit the sources list for the repositories
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: you're there?
<semi-fly> oem, type 'nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list'
<semi-fly> sudo before that...
<icheyne> does anyone here use a Radeon 9250 or other 92** card and use the open-source driver?
<hyper__ch> anyone knows where the gpg keys are being saved?
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: in ~/.gpg I presume
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: and do you know why I can't access certain admin stuff like networking anymore?
<TheSheep> um, ~/.gnupg
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: it's broken in feisty, they forgot to add gksudo to launchers
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: it's edgy
<TheSheep> :/
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: I did a reinstall yesterday... but left the /home partition as it was
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: but I still can't access it
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: The configuration could not be loaded. You are not allowed to access the system configuration
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: I've got the same
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: just run them with sudo
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: ok
<TheSheep> ubuntu+1 should be called greedy gnome :3
<hyper__ch> I guess I'm going to test herd 2 (again)
<hyper__ch> shall I leave the /home partition as it is? Will it alter something?
<TheSheep> should be ok
<hyper__ch> ok :)
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: one more question: I have 3 diskdrives attached to the IDE channels (plus one dvd-rewriter) and one diskdrive is using sata... will that be a problem due to the naming?
<hyper__ch> I think you told me that hda will be renamed to sda
<hyper__ch> so I will have like two sda?
<TheSheep> you will have sda, sdb, sdc, sdd and sde
<TheSheep> probably
<TheSheep> not sure :)
<hyper__ch> lol :)
<hyper__ch> I'll try... they are all of different sizes
<hyper__ch> 60GB, 120 GB, 160 GB, 300 GB
<hyper__ch> bye
<hyper__ch> bye
<Commander-Crowe> hey all
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: Still the same old problem with Fiesty :( Grub doesn't want to load the right partitions anymore
<trectior2> hola buenas
<trectior2> alguien me puede echar una mano?
<trectior2> hablais castellano?
<hyper_ch> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<trectior2> ok sorry
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: change root=hdaX to root=sdaX in grub's config
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, grub did then something like:   root(hda1,5)
<hyper_ch> that's what I got when I edited the start entry
<TheSheep> (hd1, 5)
<hyper_ch> sorry, it was:   root(hd1,5)
<TheSheep> that's ok
<hyper_ch> but what does that mean? what do I have to change it to?
<TheSheep> no
<hyper_ch> where do I then alter something?
<TheSheep> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hyper_ch> how to access that from a freshly installed fiesty?
<hyper_ch> feisty :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: and the isntallation took very long... I got quite a few blue screens where for some time nothing happened
<Ro_Vai> blue screen??
<hyper_ch> Ro_Vai: during install of Feisty Herd 2... there were long time intervals where nothing was on the screen... just the blue background
<Ro_Vai> did you just upgrade from edgy or use a cd
<Ro_Vai> and what kind of cd
<hyper_ch> Ro_Vai: no upgrade... fresh isntall with alternate xubuntu
<hyper_ch> Text Mode
<hyper_ch> Ro_Vai: why so interested?
<hyper_ch> Ro_Vai: I tested kubuntu feisty herd 1 several weeks ago.... nothing like that happened there (except for the grub problem)
<Ro_Vai> the blue screen coulda just been because things were configuring your video
<hyper_ch> Ro_Vai: they appeared when I tested for cd defects, they appears before probing for hardware, before the partiton menu, ...... all the time
<Ro_Vai> no clue then i just upgraded from edgy no cd ^.^
<hyper_ch> Ro_Vai: ^^
<dssd> qwill next ubuntu have good fonts
<trectior2> hello, later install xubuntu 6.10 i don't know config users, aplications,... because i don't have anywhere config.
<kalikiana> trectior2: what exactly do you need to know?
<trectior2> I NEED TO FORM USERS AND TO INSTALL PROGRAMS IN XUBUNTU, AND TO BE ABLE TO ACCEDE TO THE USERS' CONFIGURATION.
<kalikiana> trectior2: please don't SHOUT :)
<kalikiana> use synaptic, located in the Applications -> System menu to install programs
<trectior2> yes but i dont have internet
<trectior2> and i dont have synaptic access direct
<trectior2> i need open terminal and write
<trectior2> sudo synaptic and password to use synaptic
<trectior2> sorry my english is very bad
<trectior2> and shout it's for soft of translate.. xD
<kalikiana> as long as you can access the internet on another computer, you can download any ubuntu deb package and install it with a double-click
<kalikiana> gonme-files.org is a good source, for example
<kalikiana> gnomefiles.org that is :)
<icheyne> does anyone here have a Radeon 9200 or 9250 card running the open-source driver? How well do they run?
<dssd> qwill next ubuntu have good fonts
<CPF_> Ok, how do I change my login image (I mean, that one where you have to enter your user/pass?)
<CPF_> anyone????
<slow-motion> bbl
<Maximilian1st> hi all
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hi you
<Maximilian1st> Hi,
<Maximilian1st> I was wondering if one already tried installing the new feisty beta...
<Maximilian1st> I have it hanging here on the sk98lin driver
<Maximilian1st> I know there is a website for logging the problems one could encounter with the beta CD but I can't rememeber where it is... Do you?
<Maximilian1st> oopsy...
<Maximilian1st> Hey somerville32.
<Maximilian1st> You asked me to test the feisty CD.
* somerville32 nods.
<Maximilian1st> I am right now testing it on a laptop and the install hangs at the
<Maximilian1st> sk98lin driver loading or so...
<Maximilian1st> But the overall looks ok.
<Maximilian1st> Should I report this driver hang or is it not something they, or you are looking for.
<somerville32> Are you using the desktop-cd or live-cd?
<Maximilian1st> I can't tell
<somerville32> k, one second
<Maximilian1st> I downloaded the first iso from the page I can't find anymore...
<Maximilian1st> somerville32: I tried installing for the second time now. I'll be away for 15-20 minutes... kid wants a story.
<somerville32> Alrighty :)
<somerville32> Chat with you then
<cellofellow> morning
<Maximilian1st> evening
<cellofellow> different time zones, eh?
<somerville32> afternoon :) \o/
<Maximilian1st> somerville32: I'm back. Do you know how to see if the installation hangs or what?
<Maximilian1st> Stupid question from me cause it just seems to hang for the second time on the same place as before...
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, 1. Are you using the desktop cd or alternative cd? The desktop cd is the one with the live cd desktop and the alternative is the text-based installer.
<Maximilian1st> ok, desktop.
<cellofellow> alt should work if all else fails.
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, I would report the bug on malone
<somerville32> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Maximilian1st> Should I give it special name so you know it is for the "feisty beta live CD"?
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, put [feisty]  in the title
<somerville32> Assign it to ubiquity
<somerville32> and give as much info as you can in the description field
<somerville32> Also, if you can, attach logs
<Maximilian1st> I see it is already there.
<cellofellow> I have 3 OS's on my computer. Edgy, Feisty, and DSL in a QEMU image.
<Maximilian1st> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/79340
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79340 in ubiquity "Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller (sk98lin) Hangs Ubiquity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Maximilian1st> That's it.
<somerville32> Confirm it
<somerville32> Change the status from "Unconfirmed" to "Confirmed"
<Maximilian1st> This is when using the desktop live cd, what about the alternative CD. Is there a way to circumvent the driver loading?
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, I'm sure there is for the alternative cd.
<cellofellow> ooops. I'm back now
<Maximilian1st> Well, now I am stuck with this laptop not working and Xfce releases this week-end and I have plenty to upload! :-/
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, Did you try the alternative install?
<Maximilian1st> I give the alternative CD a shot.
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, Are you a debian maintainer?
<Maximilian1st> Was just answering that.
<Maximilian1st> Nope a translation committer for Xfce and translator for the french Xfce.
<somerville32> Ah, kk
<somerville32> Do you use launchpad?
<Maximilian1st> For the translations?
<Maximilian1st> If that is your question, I translate directly in SVN.
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> You should consider using launchpad, hehe
<Maximilian1st> This is work done two times. The main translations have to be in the new releases, but I already had a thought about helping bring the translations in launchpad up to date...
<Maximilian1st> But for now I have to bring back my desktop to life on this laptop. Please be so kind to remind me of the place I downloaded this beta of feisty, so I can pick the sescond link, alternative...
<Maximilian1st> !herd2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !testing
<ubotu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Xubuntu/Current
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, You just import the po* files and then you can export them once you're done translating them
<Maximilian1st> testing that was the key word. Thx. I searched the bot for herd... somerville32 You mean for the launchpad thing?
* somerville32 nods.
<Maximilian1st> As soon as Xfce 4.4 will be out, I'll give a serious check at the launchpad French translations.
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> k
<Terzian> can anyone help with a Xubuntu install?
<somerville32> Sure ; )
<Terzian> OK, booting from install CD, spash screen comes up for a while then screen blanks with blinking cursor at upper left
<somerville32> Are you using the live cd or alternative cd?
<Terzian> 6.10 desktop cd
<Terzian> is this a live cd as well?
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> I'd try using the alternative cd
<Terzian> is there a way to show the console messages instead of the splash screen?
<somerville32> crtl+alt+f6, I think
<somerville32> or one of the function keys
<dosnlinux> not sure if this matters any, but the home page for 6.10 says 6.06
<Terzian> ok, thanks
<somerville32> dosnlinux, Known issue. Fixed in 7.04 :)
<dosnlinux> ah, ok
<dosnlinux> I had to double check the iso to make sure I downloaded the right version :P
<dosnlinux> although .04 difference probably won't make much of a difference
* dosnlinux fixes the home page
<dosnlinux> much better now ;)
<kalikiana> Does anybody know a tool to optimize an svg image?
<dosnlinux> inkscape
<kalikiana> I said optimize, not created - which I did. :)
<dosnlinux> the gimp to, but to a lesser degree
<kalikiana> I'd for example want to round numbers, but not by hand. :/
<dosnlinux> oh, how is that done?
<kalikiana> All the coordinates and such are like 66.456344 which is a waste of space.
<dosnlinux> maybe using sed in a bash script?
<dosnlinux> awk might be better
<kalikiana> I'll probably use python then, I'm better at that. :/
<kalikiana> But I find it strange that there is no tool for that.
<dosnlinux> I'd think your svg tool would have something like that
<dosnlinux> but I usually work with png's ;)
<TheSheep> kalikiana: there is such a tool
<TheSheep> kalikiana: you just need to configure it a little bit
<TheSheep> kalikiana: the tool is called "perl" ;)
<kalikiana> TheSheep: I will neither do perl nor bash. :-o
<TheSheep> kalikiana: why cripple yourself?
<dosnlinux> python should work just fine
<TheSheep> any turing-complee language will -- even Whitespace. It's juts a question of work involved.
<TheSheep> s/ee/ete
<kalikiana> I could even use Shakespeare Programming Language *g
<dosnlinux> lol, first time I heard of that one
<dosnlinux> someone put a lot of work coming up with all those names :P
<kalikiana> it's like asm wrapped in a nice theatre play
<dosnlinux> code is art ;)
<dosnlinux> where's a good place to check out how xubuntu has acpi configured?
<somerville32> !acpi | dosnlinux
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<somerville32> Hrmpg
<somerville32> Thats not what I want
<kalikiana> :P
<crimsun> !acpi-support
<ubotu> acpi-support: a collection of useful events for acpi. In component main, is optional. Version 0.90 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 724 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 ia64)
<dosnlinux> thanks
<Eaglewolf> I'm having some trouble getting the 6.10 installer to boot on my laptop. It's a sony vaio pcg-r505ts. I get to the boot menu, but when I select the start/install option, or the start in safe mode option, it doesn't work there. I think it may be a video driver issue
<somerville32> Eaglewolf, You might try the alternative cd
<Eaglewolf> Yea, I'm downloading it right now
<dosnlinux> what's the difference between the desktop cd and alternate?
<TheSheep> dosnlinux: alternate cd has an installer working in text mode, desktop cd is a livecd with a graphical installer
<dosnlinux> ah
<dosnlinux> I saw "choose this if your unsure" and downloaded alternate
<dosnlinux> that was before I realized desktop x86 said the same thing
<Jester45> hello world
<somerville32> Hello Jester45
<Jester45> how you doing?
<cellofellow> Where's the World that Jester45 is hello-ing?
<Jester45> yep
<cellofellow> where is it?
<Jester45> the Sun
<Jester45> its hot over here
<cellofellow> I have an Edgy DVD that I think I can use for installing LAMP from. Is that a good idea? I'm going to try Drupal.
<Jester45> anyone know of a ftp file host?
<cellofellow> cool. when some of the packages were old on the DVD, it downloaded from the repos. The current ones, from the DVD.
<Eaglewolf> That's nice
<arentoine> Hello all, if I have mounted share drives in /media/ directory, will they show up on my desktop ?
<arentoine> The drives are smbfs mount point from my file server
<Jester45> i dont t hink they will
<Jester45> think*
<arentoine> cause, dvd drive, for example, do
<cellofellow> that's HAL that does that, and since SMBFS isn't hardware, it won't show on the desktop.
<TheSheep> arentoine: you can make a link or launcher though
<cellofellow> I mount my smbfs in ~/mnt, and it doesn't show on desktop.
<cellofellow> yeah
<arentoine> ok, that's why I have to create manual links
<TheSheep> cellofellow: I think the non-xubuntu xfce shows mounts on the desktop :/
<cellofellow> hmm
<arentoine> I'm not sure, but I think I read something about this on other Ubuntu distro
<cellofellow> Dreamlinux maybe?
* cellofellow has been hearing a lot about bl lately.
<TheSheep> arentoine: normal ubuntu might also show them -- it uses Nautilus
<TheSheep> arentoine: if it doesn't by default, you can enable it in configuration
<kalikiana> there is the new thunar volume manager :)
<TheSheep> kalikiana: is it in repos yet? :3
<cellofellow> I know KDE can be made to do that.
<kalikiana> http://foo-projects.org/~benny/projects/thunar-volman/index.html
<kalikiana> it's very new
<arentoine> TheSheep : How can enable it in configuration ?
<TheSheep> now that I have this floppy icon on my desktop anyways, I wantthe rest of them too :/
<TheSheep> arentoine: you can't in xubuntu, in ubuntu you use gconf-editor
<TheSheep> kalikiana: so, now it only lacks a xarchiver-like ftp and smb client :)
<cellofellow> In Feisty I could see an icon labelled fd0, but I didn't use it I don't use floppies much. Floppy's never show on my desktop.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: it shows in feisty now
<cellofellow> I know, I have it installed on hdb.
<cellofellow> But right now I'm using Edgy
<TheSheep> I want an option to enable/disable desktop icons like trash and drives
<arentoine> TheSheep : oh well ... tks
<cellofellow> I'd like it if one could drag icons to the the Trash to unmount and eject like on Mac.
<cellofellow> That's been around on mac's since the beginning of time.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: that's braindamaged :/
* cellofellow knows. His first computers were macs.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: what if you want to delete all files on the drive?
<Jester45> linacdows the best OS ever
<cellofellow> How so? You would always be able to turn that feature off, it's linux.
<Jester45> linux + mac + windows
<TheSheep> cellofellow: yeah, by compiling my own xfce, like with the desktop icons
<cellofellow> Linacdows? Linux kernel, Windows UI, and Apple apps?
<TheSheep> :E
<cellofellow> XFCE has lots of options.
<cellofellow> who needs to build from source 'cept devs?
<Jester45> linux stability windows for gaming and mac;s options
<cellofellow> oh, Bootcamp on x86 Apple computer. I see.
<Jester45> cellofellow: what DSL iso do you use from qemu?
<Jester45> i built dillo from source
<cellofellow> It's an old 2.3. I haven't downloaded it in a while.
<cellofellow> dillo schmillo
<Jester45> yes but what kind of iso
<Jester45> embedded syslinux vmx normal
<cellofellow> The Plain DSL image, isolinux bootloader. Isolinux == normal
<cellofellow> syslinux is for old computers.
<cellofellow> the ones that balk at boot on nomal.
<Jester45> ftp://ftp.oss.cc.gatech.edu/pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/dsl-3.1.iso if you want new one
<Jester45> your a bit behind on version
<cellofellow> I'm fine with 2.3. :)
<cellofellow> well, on the other hand, I'd love something that doesn't use the accursed Woody repo.
<cellofellow> here it comes
<Jester45> TheSheep: whats your website again?
<Jester45> here what comes
<cellofellow> the DSL 3.1 image
<Jester45> %?
<cellofellow> I'm dl-ing it
<Jester45> im at 67%
<Jester45> qemued DSL cluster fun fun
<Jester45> thats some power
<TheSheep> Jester45: http://sheep.art.pl
<Jester45> ty
<Jester45> TheSheep: do you speak a non-english ?
<cellofellow> he's polish
<Jester45> www.art.pl  isnt english :)
#xubuntu 2007-01-17
<TheSheep> Jester45: yeah, it's .pl -- Perl
<Torist> i am having trouble with ssh -X user@host
<cellofellow> well... ?
<Torist> its not letting me forward anything, and it has to do with this line in the /etc/sshd_config :
<cellofellow> hmm
<Torist> X11DisplayOffset 10.0
<Torist> any suggestions?
<Torist> its not letting anything graphic open
<Torist> under root, or any other user that logs in through ssh
<Torist> or better yet, i will try to comment it out if anyone knows the command to restart ssh
<cellofellow> um
<cellofellow> don't remove that line
<cellofellow> to restart is /etc/init.d/ssh restart.
<Jester45> if you know things about ghost in the shell head to #xubuntu-offtopic please
<Torist> i need to remove that line
<Torist> or fix it, because that line is not letting me open graphical programs through ssh
<Torist> could it do something with me running 800x600?
<cellofellow> nah. 10.0 is a virtual X server, connecting to the real X server on the other end of the SSH tunnel.
<Torist> let me see if i can duplicate the error after restarting ssh
<Torist> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. The application 'blah' lost its connection to the display :10.0; most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application.
<Torist> i tried as user and root, same error
<cellofellow> something is wrong with the :10.0 server, but I don't know what to do.
<cellofellow> I've never had trouble with X over SSH.
<Torist> is there another room i should go to ask?
<Torist> or maybe reinstall the X?
<cellofellow> you don't need to reinstall X, it's an ssh problem
<cellofellow> maybe #ssh, but I don't know.
<Torist> i tried bash
<Torist> you mean type #ssh instead of ssh?
<cellofellow> no, channel #ssh
<cellofellow> # meens channel
<Torist> oh, ok, thanks
<Torist> i thought you meant in terminal lol
<cellofellow> :0)
<cellofellow> :)
<Torist> channels empty :)
<somerville32> cellofellow: Don't point people elsewhere we can help them here
<somerville32> Torist: The remote host has to have x forwarding enabled
<Torist> somerville32, did you see the error above?
<Torist> it does in the sshd_config
<somerville32> What application are you trying to forward?
<Torist> any
<Torist> firefox
<Torist> mousepad
<Torist> get the same error for all, except tightvnc
<Torist> a different error there, but along the same lines
<cellofellow> somerville32: he asked
<cellofellow> sorry
<somerville32> Try using -Y
<Torist> tried that
<Torist> same error
<Torist> tried both -X and -Y in the same line, and same error also
<somerville32> one sec
<Torist> let me put my sshd_config on my website
<cellofellow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Torist> can i sudo apt-get install pastebin?
<Torist> done
<Torist> im torist as my name
<Torist> did you get it ubotu?
<Torist> or cellofellow
<Torist> it thinks im spamming the board
<Torist> its not gonna let me write anything there
<Jester45> what
<Torist> its because im a tor server :(```
<Torist> they must have banned my ip
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> pastebin is a website
<Torist> yeah
<Torist> i keep getting a spamming message, even the first time i went there
<Torist> the first was probably because i didn't have javascript
<Torist> the second because im a tor server
<TheSheep> Torist: put it here
<TheSheep> Torist: http://wiki.sheep.art.pl/?action=edit;id=torist
<Torist> ok
<Torist> done
<Torist> its there, but a little reformatted
<TheSheep> let me fix it
<TheSheep> ok
<TheSheep> Jester45: http://wiki.sheep.art.pl/torist
<Torist> yep, thats it, thanks
<Torist> i think the error has to do with this line: X11DisplayOffset 10.0
<somerville32> Change it then? :)
<Torist> what should i change it to, i don't even know what it means?
<Torist> can i comment it out maybe?
* somerville32 ponders.
<Torist> trying
<Torist> --> putting thoughts into action <--
<Torist> same error
<Torist> not that line i guess
<Torist> any other guesses any1?
<Torist> i guess im out of luck then
<Torist> if no one sparks a suggestion
<Eaglewolf> I'm trying to install dapper on my laptop, it gets to 'booting the kernel', and then is stalling. It's not frozen, just doesn't go any further
<TheSheep> Eaglewolf: any messages?
<TheSheep> Eaglewolf: you can try various boot options
<Eaglewolf> no messages
<Eaglewolf> nevermind, i forgot to mark it as bootable in the burn phase :P
<TheSheep> Eaglewolf: no, that's not it
<TheSheep> Eaglewolf: it does boot, after all, if it displays the 'booting the kernel' message
<Eaglewolf> well i reburned with boot flag and it got further...
<TheSheep> oh
<TheSheep> maybe cd defect
<Eaglewolf> although, it didnt get me to the shell
<Eaglewolf> er
<Eaglewolf> gui
<Eaglewolf> it brought me to a shell
<Eaglewolf> strange...
<TheSheep> I have to go to sleep, maybe someone else will be able to help
<Eaglewolf> k, thanks anyway
<Eaglewolf> Are there any 6.10 netboot install cds available for xubuntu? I can't seem to find them
<Jester45> kinda slow here
<Eaglewolf> yep
* Jester45 agrees
<Eaglewolf> Do you know what packages I need to install to turn straight ubuntu 6.10 to xubuntu? I can't seem to find a list. either that or a guide for an xubuntu netboot install, with the needed files
<Jester45> its
<Jester45> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: there is a meta package that will automatically install them all for you .... "sudo aptitude xubuntu-desktop"
<Eaglewolf> great, thanks
<Jester45> haha maxamillion i win
<maxamillion> errr... "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" ... i forgot the install part
<Eaglewolf> heh
<Eaglewolf> got it ;)
<Eaglewolf> this laptop has been a nightmare to try to get linux on
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: an unfortunate amount of laptops tend to join that trend
<Eaglewolf> pcmcia cdrom, and no other bootable media. thank god it can do pxe
<Eaglewolf> i could get debian on it, but i'd rather not have my first debian experiance on a laptop
<Eaglewolf> too much hassle
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: i had the same problem with an old sony vaio picture book, something about the pcmcia cd-rom made it to where 2.6 kernels can't see the cd after it boots, it runs debian sarge 2.4 right now
<Eaglewolf> this is an old sony vaio :P
<Jester45> someone should make a distro or something just for laptops
<Eaglewolf> i actually have debian on the drive right now but i think i messed up some crap in the install, and i need a kernel recompile for pcmcia drivers, and the video drivers, etc
<Eaglewolf> too much hassle
<Eaglewolf> Jester45: i was thinking the same earlier today
<Jester45> i found my new best friend
<Jester45> gftp
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: the one i have doesn't have a ethernet port either so i had to do a base installation of debian, get a pcmcia ethernet card and then install everything else by hand
<Eaglewolf> ouch
<Eaglewolf> this one at least has ethernet
<maxamillion> Jester45: gftp is a wonder application, i would really like to see if we can get it default in feisty
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: that's a plus :)
<Eaglewolf> on the gftp note: i've has a great experiance with yafc
<Jester45> maxamillion: no they need a lighter one than that so its more xfce ish
<Eaglewolf> similar program, but i found it better for a problem i had a while ago
<Eaglewolf> it does sftp correctly
<TheSheep> Jester45: with xarchiver-like interface!
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: i think i will investigate yafc :)
<Eaglewolf> i highly recommend it
<Eaglewolf> it was the best one i found for CLI sftp support
<maxamillion> ooooh, its cli ... i will definitely try it
<Eaglewolf> yea
<Eaglewolf> i needed it for my old system because i had to move some files over to get it online, and i couldnt get a gui up without the files (video drivers)
* TheSheep tries the OranSoda theme
<TheSheep> it's pretty :)
<Eaglewolf> the 1-3 weeks with no gui was very educational
<Eaglewolf> i found apps to do all my everyday stuff
<Eaglewolf> using lynx variants also gave me quite a good appreciation for good web page design :)
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: yeah ... when you are forced into the cli you truely learn how useful it can be
<Eaglewolf> i loved it
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: i recommend links2 ... good cli web browser :)
<maxamillion> !links2
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<Eaglewolf> i use elinks
<maxamillion> ahhh ok, same difference
<TheSheep> w3m is nice -- it supports the mouse wheel
<Eaglewolf> w3m?
<Eaglewolf> ah ok
<maxamillion> !info w3m
<ubotu> w3m: WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.1-4ubuntu2.6.10 (edgy), package size 1059 kB, installed size 1820 kB
<Eaglewolf> doesnt matter for me, i dont have mouse emulation on my terminals :P
<Eaglewolf> tried it once and had a bad experiance with it making my mouse spaz all over the screen in the gui at random times
<Jester45> http://www1.rasterwerks.com/game/phosphor/beta1.asp <------- try that its pretty cool
<maxamillion> Jester45: don't think that plugin is available for 64-bit linux :/
<Eaglewolf>  i dont even bother with flash
<Eaglewolf> i've never seen any useful flash app
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: its not flash, its shockwave
<Eaglewolf> only cheesy games and animations
<Eaglewolf> oh
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: i use gnash for flash on 64-bit .... it functions enough to get through sites where i need info from and its required
<Eaglewolf> i've heard people talk about gnash but never actually used it
<Eaglewolf> from what i hear its still not at 100% support yet
<maxamillion> its in alpha development :P
<maxamillion> but like i said, good enough for when i just need it
<Eaglewolf> that would explain it
<Eaglewolf> what do you need it for?
<Jester45> Eaglewolf: i have a flash vnc client and flash ftp client
<Eaglewolf> that's neat
<Jester45> and that link was a 3d fps with soon to be online play
<Eaglewolf> heh
<Jester45> its kinda like quake but its on browser
<Eaglewolf> seen it
<Eaglewolf> i believe
<Jester45> PLUS its fullscreen woot
<Eaglewolf> there have been flash quake-alikes for a looong time
<Eaglewolf> for fps though, i love my tremulous <3
<Eaglewolf> only game i need
<Eaglewolf> sigh
<Eaglewolf> i need to set up a dhcp server on this rig for the netinstall
<Eaglewolf> pain in the ass...
<Eaglewolf> of course i can only find .deb and suse packages for the pxe program i need
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: some websites i might need to visit at work will require flash ... and i run 64-bit linux on a machine in windows land while i'm in the office so i can't tell me boss (who i faught with to let me run linux) "i can't see that link you sent me, i don't have flash support)
<Eaglewolf> ah
<Eaglewolf> yea that'd do it
<Eaglewolf> hmm
<Eaglewolf> i think i'll wait to do the install until later...
<Jester45> maxamillion: im doing that at school
<maxamillion> i am a student employee for my university and i am rather confident that i am the only student employee on campus who runs linux and that's just because my boss is high enough on the food chain to let me
<Eaglewolf> be easier to do it off a windows machine
<Eaglewolf> heh
<Jester45> i got 5 running DSL and 2 on xubuntu and tomarror will be a knoppix
<Eaglewolf> i'm in a moderately similar position, as a student intern for the town/school system where i live
<Eaglewolf> only linux guy in a sea of mac/win
<Jester45> Eaglewolf: i hear you
<maxamillion> Jester45: you can't install knoppix on a hard drive
<Jester45> i have to explain what linux is about once or twice a day
<Eaglewolf> ouch
<Jester45> maxamillion: usb
<Eaglewolf> max: yes you can i think
<maxamillion> Jester45: ah ... close enough
<Jester45> yeps
<Eaglewolf> from a knoppix livecd iirc it gives option to install to drive
<Jester45> its ganna be on the inside so nobody will find it
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: you used to be able to ... so if you have an older version you can, but i think they phased it out a couple releases ago
<Eaglewolf> wow
<Eaglewolf> wierd
<Eaglewolf> wonder why
<Jester45> DSL is still gun
<Jester45> fun*
<maxamillion> Eaglewolf: i think it was taking up space on the cd they wanted for other things
<Eaglewolf> true enough
<Jester45> like what
<maxamillion> yeah ... DSL is one of the best live cds on the planet
<Jester45> its a huge iso compared to dsl
<maxamillion> lets move this convo to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Eaglewolf> hmm
<Jester45> Tiny linux is good
<Jester45> im ready for it this time maxamillion
<maxamillion> Jester45: well, you were already in here so i didn't send you one
<gunny01> hi. I just installed xubuntu, and the time was wrong, so I changed it. now when i try to use sudo, i get this response
<gunny01> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 17 23:56:23 2007
<Jester45> how did you change the time
<gunny01> Applications/System/Time and Date
<Jester45> did it ask for your password?
<gunny01> nope.
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> try "sudo gksu time-admin"
<Jester45> in a terminal without ""
<gunny01> i get the same sudo response as before: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 17 23:56:23 2007
<Jester45> did you change the time?
<gunny01> huh?
<gunny01> couldn't
<Jester45> type sudo gksu time-admin change the time then close it
<Jester45> o
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Run sudo -K.  It'll reset the sudo cached timestamp.
<Jester45> PuMpErNiCkLe: why did you have to come
<Jester45> PuMpErNiCkLe: i would of figured it out :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeh, but I finally got some free time. :)
<sushi_> How do I remove the password prompt after i close my laptop lid?
<sushi_> On the same subject how do I auto-login in xdm ?
<sushi_> I want to make this computer as guest-friendly as possible but password prompts keep showing up to my guests
<gunny01> Pump...:I can't use sudo -k
<gunny01> i get sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 17 23:56:23 2007
<Jester45> menu > system > login window
<Jester45> PuMpErNiCkLe: he cant use sudo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jester45: sudo -K is the cure to that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Read the man page.
<Jester45> sushi_:  menu > system > login window > security > enable auto login
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hmmm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gunny01: sudo -K
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's case sensitive.
<gunny01> sudo -K dosen't work
<Jester45> haha i was right
<gunny01> tom@bt-homemade-linux:~$ sudo -K
<gunny01> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 17 23:56:23 2007
<Jester45> PuMpErNiCkLe: how about telling sudo to wait X mintues b4 trying ot exe
<Jester45> so that its the right time for it to work then it would update to th right time
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Odd.  sudo -K revokes the timestamp.
<Jester45> sushi_: did that work>
<sushi_> Jester45 : when I close my lid  it still prompts for password =\
<Jester45> sushi_: try xscreensaver-demo
<Jester45> then uncheck password promt
<Jester45> the menu thing remove the login
<gunny01> doesn't seem to be working...
<sushi_> jester45 that's what I tried first
<Jester45> idk what laptops do when closed try messing with the login window stuff
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There's a bug in sudo, it seems: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/43233
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43233 in sudo ""sudo -k" fails when timestamp is in the future" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<Jester45> PuMpErNiCkLe: what about live cd into the config for time??
<gunny01> got it: moved system clock (no pass) ahead and sudo works again.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's fixable, but only from another tty.
<gunny01> will know use sudo gksu time-admin
<Jester45> o
<gunny01> all good.
<gunny01> or not...
<Jester45> gunny01: do "sudo mousepad /usr/share/applications/Time*/" and look for the line exec time-admin and change it to gksu time-admin
<Jester45> after you fix your sudo problem
<Jester45> its /usr/share/applications/time.desktop
<Jester45> bye bye all
<_3uG_> hi. can anyone suggest a good, lightweight desktop manager that will work well with xfce?
<maxamillion> _3uG_: i don't think i follow ... xfce has its own desktop manager
<_3uG_> right, xfdesktop.. but it's been crashing a lot on me lately, and i'd like to see if i can use something else to manager the desktop icons/wallpaper for a little whlie
<maxamillion> _3uG_: yeah, you can use anything under the sun .... just google "X11 desktop managers" and pick one that catches your eye
<_3uG_> maxamillion, ah.. i'll do that then, at least until i can use the full 4.4 xfce release
<_3uG_> maxamillion, thanks
<maxamillion> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maxamillion> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<saviles> i can't seem to get a website using firefox. i tried accessing on port 80 using telnet and wget and it times out. using tracepath, it stops after hop 16. Interestingly, my winxp system on the same network can get to the website just fine. any ideas?
<maxamillion> saviles: can you ping the website
<maxamillion> ?*
<saviles> i also tried rebooting and removing the IP xubuntu was on from the router and that didn't help.
<saviles> yeah, ping is the only thing that works and it resolves to the correct IP.
<saviles> i can get to any website (google.com, yahoo.com, etc) w/out any issues.
<maxamillion> so ... it has 100% success with ping, but fails at tracepath?
<saviles> yup.
<maxamillion> thats rahter interesting
<maxamillion> rather*
<saviles> i compared it with the traceroute from my winxp and they look identical.
<maxamillion> yeah ... they pretty much are
<maxamillion> !tracepath
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tracepath - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !info tracepath
<ubotu> Package tracepath does not exist in any distro I know
<maxamillion> bah ... nvm
<saviles> i can't think of anything internally, within the OS, that can cause this.
<saviles> I can't remember if getting to the website worked, either.. since I've rebuilt this box a few times in the last week or so.
<maxamillion> try doing "sudo dhclient" in the terminal ... I have heard of people having strange networking issues that are solved by just re-licensing the ip from the router, i can't explain why though :(
<maxamillion> cellofellow: hello
<saviles> maxamillion: nope. :(
<cellofellow> hi
<maxamillion> cellofellow: any idea why a machine could ping a website but not reach it via tracepath or firefox?
<maxamillion> saviles: you have firestarter installed?
<cellofellow> cause of strange things happening with the routers between you and the machine
<saviles> i don't know what that is.
<cellofellow> ooops
<saviles> cellofellow: i have a winxp system on the same network that's able to access it w/out any issues.
<saviles> maxamillion: i see that's a firewall. no, i don't have it installed.. unless it comes with xubuntu by default.
<maxamillion> no, it doesn't
<maxamillion> saviles: try this out ... its a little lengthy, but it might help .. http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/01/traceroute-very-useful-troubleshooting.html
<saviles> maxamillion: the traceroutes between my winxp and xubuntu box are identical. the only issue i see is here: 16:  lax4-core02-1-3_to_lax4-core01-1-3.net2ez.com (64.93.64.26) asymm  8 120.137ms
<saviles> 17:  no reply
<cellofellow> it's tracert on windows IIRC
<saviles> that's from my xubuntu system.
<maxamillion> i want this phone ... http://www.ministryoftech.com/2006/11/09/fic-neo1973-smartphone-with-linux-based-openmoko-open-source-platform/
* maxamillion appologizes for being so off topic
<maxamillion> saviles: i hate to say it but i am completely out of ideas
<saviles> i understand. its very odd.
<saviles> is there something similar to a Windows 'hosts' file?
<cellofellow> /etc/hosts
<saviles> yeah, just found it. nothing there. :(
<cellofellow> you can add stuff.
<saviles> yeah, i'm not sure that will help me.
<saviles> pinging it resolves to the correct IP. so does tracepath'ing it.
<bigfuzzyjesus> !XDMCP
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<saviles> ohh well. hopefully this stuff figures itself out.
<saviles> its quite odd.
<saviles> thanks for all the help. later.
<maxamillion> WOOT we got mentioned with the rest of the *buntu's on distrowatch
<cellofellow> I think if they combined *buntu on distrowatch then it would be a better competitor with OpenSuse.
<maxamillion> yeah ... i don't really care about the competition ... people like opensuse because of its yast control panel (which is nice, but screams windows)
<Ro_Vai> we got mentioned on distrowatch cool ^.^
<Maximilian1st> Hi all.
<Maximilian1st> !beta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Maximilian1st> I always miss that one! :-) thx
<Maximilian1st> I confirmed a bug with the desktop verseion yesterday and I am just giving the alternate version a try.
<biberao> hey
<biberao> could anyone help me
<gabkdlly> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<biberao> wait a sec
<biberao> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 0
<biberao> ive read that i needed to go on recovery mode and do visudo
<biberao> how do i get into recovery mode?
<biberao> pls
<Ro_Vai> !recovery mode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recovery mode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biberao> Ro_Vai:  ihih
<biberao> any way pls?
<Ro_Vai> you didnt get my message?
<gabkdlly> biberao: google tells me this : http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch08.html
<gabkdlly> does that help?
<biberao> hi
<biberao> i fixed
<biberao> .)
<biberao> gabkdlly:
<gabkdlly> yes?
<biberao> its fixed
<biberao> i rebooted
<biberao> lol
<gabkdlly> cool.
<gabkdlly> google is your friend
<gabkdlly> ;)
<biberao> yeah
<biberao> dude
<biberao> gabkdlly:
<biberao> can you give me a tut to add shares to linux
<biberao> i want to mount win2k3 shares on linux
<biberao> but gives me this
<biberao> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<biberao> 5925: protocol negotiation failed
<biberao> SMB connection failed
<biberao> and sorry the flood
<beginn3r> is the xfce crashing on startup as a result of evolution-alarm-notify fixed yet?
<beginn3r> anyone  around?
<gabkdlly> yup
<gabkdlly> but I don't know the answer to your question
<gabkdlly> did you check if there is a bug filed on launchpad?
<beginn3r> yeha
<gabkdlly> for the record, my XFCE is not crashing on startup, and I also have Gnome installed
<beginn3r> but  I couldn't find any fix around
<Maximilian1st> beginn3r: please could you post the link to the bug report?
<beginn3r> http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg59223.html
<gabkdlly> biberao: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8479
<Maximilian1st> So the bug is not resolved. Check that bugpage every now and then to see if they fixed it
<gabkdlly> biberao: the ubuntu forums are also a good resource
<beginn3r> I think is more to do with ubuntu-desktop rather than xfce right
<biberao> ack
<biberao> gabkdlly:
<biberao> im using xfce where are the admin tools?
<gabkdlly> biberao: applications then settings, or applications then system
<gabkdlly> depending on what you want to administer :)
<biberao> From Administrative Tools, open Domain Controller Security Settings.
<biberao> Go to Local Policies then Security Options.
<biberao> i dont have that
<TheSheep> biberao: I think you're talking about wrong operating system
<biberao> TheSheep: gabkdlly  gave me the site
<biberao> .P
<biberao> i have xubuntu here
<biberao> TheSheep:  i want to mount win2k3 shares
<biberao> here
<TheSheep> biberao: the Administrative Tools are on the w2k3 server
<biberao> oh
<biberao> its fixed thx
<biberao> TheSheep: dont need to chagne
<TheSheep> biberao: good :)
<biberao> bye gtg thx
<Maximilian1st> TheSheep: have you tried the herd2 CD?
<Maximilian1st> I just noticed the network-admin launcher in the menu does not work.
<Maximilian1st> It works usind sudo in the terminal.
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: yes, same with users and groups and time and date
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: it's the same if you upgrade
<Maximilian1st> TheSheep: So it is a general problem. Is it reported somewhere? Is there a specail place for all the herd2 related bugs?
<TheSheep> no idea, but it seems so obvious that it should be reported, I guess :)
<TheSheep> just add gksudo to the launchers and voila
<Maximilian1st> I searched for the network admin one, is it called .desktop?
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: in /usr/share/applications/
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: a .desktop file
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: just grep for it
<Maximilian1st> Hey, does someone know what to do when the system does not boot anymore after the restricted modules installation? If I boot in recovery mode and try to apt-get remove the package I get a  "W: Not using locking for read only lock dile /var/lob/dpkg/lock
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: mount -o remount,rw /
<Maximilian1st> TheSheep: this solved the booting problem, thank you. It was due to the restricted modules package so my wifi card won't work for the moment or maybe I try the older packages.
<toxik> Hi, my Quake3 won't use the accelerated graphics. Does anyone know why? It doesn't want to start unless I tell it to allow software GL
<toxik> how can I know what graphics driver my X is actually using? I don't know if it's using sis or not
<Maximilian1st> toxik: You maxbe want to check this page http://www.winischhofer.net/sisdri.shtml
<toxik> >_>
<toxik> I can't use DRI
<Maximilian1st> check teh file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<toxik> It has Load "dri" and uses sis
<toxik>  95     Driver      "sis"
<Maximilian1st> What card do you have?
<Maximilian1st> toxik: use lspci in a console if you are not sure...
<toxik> It tells me like 5 different
<toxik> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<moe_evil> toxik: in edgy the dri doesn't work unless you desactivate the composite extension
<Maximilian1st> I don't know these cards but the website I just posted a link from states that there is no dri support for this card... Maybe try disabling the dri option by placing a # at the beginning of the line.
<toxik> moe_evil: I'll try that
<toxik> Maximilian1st: Would that mean that I am without accelerated graphics?
<toxik> moe_evil: However, it doesn't seem like I got composite enabled
<moe_evil> it's enabled by default
<moe_evil> yo have to expecificaly dissable it
<toxik> hm, apparently I indeed do
<toxik> I only know how to explicitly enable composite
<moe_evil> Option Composite disable
<toxik> in what section?
<moe_evil> but as Maximilian1st says maybe your card isn't supported
<moe_evil> Section Extensions
<toxik> I see, thank you - will try
<toxik> I don't have such section :P
<toxik> I'll add it
<toxik> Okay, so now composite is disabled - xcompmgr tells me that there's no composite extension
<toxik> which is desireable, but ioquake3 still runs with software GL :\
<moe_evil> look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and search for DRI
<toxik> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<yamama> hello
<yamama> i have kubuntu how i can install xubuntu (xfce) in my system ??
<moe_evil> so it seems that finally your driver card doesn't support dri :(
<moe_evil> yamama: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<toxik> :/
<toxik> moe_evil: but somehow I feel there should be some acceleration, I mean on Windows this SiS card can use some sort of acceleration
<Maximilian1st> yamama: search for xubuntu in synaptics, there is one called xubuntu-desktop or something n this way...
<moe_evil> yes toxik, it's cuestion of the linux driver
<toxik> moe_evil: hm, that site says that 2.6.3 linux needs sisfb, I run 2.6.17 (I mean, does 2.6.3 even exist?)
<toxik> meh nevermind
<toxik> I always mix up .3 with .30 for some reason
<yamama> what is edubuntu ??
<b52laptop> hi
<b52laptop> is it possible to install python2.4.3
<b52laptop> ?
<b52laptop> apt-cache search tell me just that there is python2.4
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's version 2.4.4
<b52laptop> PuMpErNiCkLe,  and how to install 2.4.3 specially ,, i want to use zope3 and he 'prefer' python2.4.3
<b52laptop> ?
<b52laptop> er i think that i have to make my own .deb :)
<b52laptop> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I'm not sure why he would - 2.4.4 is an important bugfix release to 2.4.3 - but you can get it at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.4/
<b52laptop> hm ok
<b52laptop> PuMpErNiCkLe,  thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/he/it/
<Commander-Crowe> hey
<oem> I am trying to intsall Seamonkey but the system will not let me create the new directory, so I created the directory my self but now it won't install to the directory I created, how can I work around this?
<gpocentek> oem: in which directory do you want to install it ?
<gripir> anyone using a Raptor m2 mouse?
<Maximilian1st> Hi gpocentek, should I file a bug report if the restricted modules don't work in feisty?
<Maximilian1st> It is related to the https://launchpad.net/bugs/79340 bug which I confirmed.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79340 in ubiquity "Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller (sk98lin) Hangs Ubiquity" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Maximilian1st> wow...
<yll> hi, someone know how change keyboard from qwerty to azerty ?
<noalternative> I screwed up my screen resolution.
<noalternative> now it is so large I can't change it back to default.
<noalternative> because the settings manager is too large for the screen.
<noalternative> I am using a default terminal session.
<noalternative> anyone know what I can do?
<somerville32> So you're in the desktop with the terminal open?
<MagicFab> what' s the imagemagick utility used for screen captures ?
<noalternative> yep
<MagicFab> ah - import! nevermind :)
<noalternative> failsafe terminal
<noalternative> I opened gaim from it.
<somerville32> try  xrandr -o 1
<somerville32> or sorry
<somerville32> xrandr -s 0
<noalternative> in the failsafe terminal session or in the xfce session?
<somerville32> xfce session terminal
<hyper_ch> somerville32: how can I resize a partition? gparted?
<fxr> hi all, is there a find file/folder function in xubuntu or do i have to install a seperate utility??
<hyper_ch> fxr: you have slocate.... first populate the database with:  sudo updatedb
<hyper_ch> fxr: once that's done you do:    locate *htm
<hyper_ch> fxr: or locate index*
<hyper_ch> !slocate
<ubotu> slocate: Secure replacement of findutil's locate. In component main, is extra. Version 3.1-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 152 kB
<hyper_ch> !locate
<ubotu> locate is a command-line utility, but to keep the cache up-to-date you will have to run: sudo updatedb
<fxr> ok thanks..guys appreciated
<hyper_ch> you're welcome
<Commander-Crowe> cinnander?
<Commander-Crowe> oops
<Commander-Crowe> sorry
<Taram> sometimes I have some audio problems with skype ....has anybody similar experinces?
<cinnander> hmm?
<hyper_ch> hiho taram
<Taram> tach hyper_ch
<Taram> any idea hyper_ch ?
<noalternative> thanks for the help changing my settings back to normal.
<noalternative> though they wouldn't hold until I specified default in the display settings.
<noalternative> I also saved the session.
<hyper_ch> Taram: nope... I can't get my BT headset to run anyway here :) so I load it in vmware windows :)
<noalternative> 8-)
<Taram> windows sucks hyper_ch ..olle buxe ;)
<hyper_ch> Taram: that's the only way for me to get the BT headset running properly
<Taram> hm...what a pittty...
<Taram> be creativ and figure it out out how it get running... hyper_ch
<noalternative> Is there anyway to tell xubuntu my monitor brand so it knows the proper resolutions to use?
<TheSheep> noalternative: yes, fill in horizontal and vertical refresh resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grazie> I'm having some bother my webhost provider. I'm unable to send smtp mail from php (PEAR)
<grazie> it fails "unable to connect to smtp server smtp.domain.com:25"
<grazie> I suspect there's modsecurity or other stuff that's preventing making a connection.
<grazie> System support are being less than helpful. Any ideas on how I could investigate further?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: after I install herd 2... how can I edit the grub.list?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you mean the /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: just copy one of the existing entries on your main system, and change the kernel and initrd names, and thr root parameters
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, after I reboot and install herd2... the menu is changed.. I can't boot up anymore to do those changes
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: ah, then edit the menu.lst in herd2 and add your old system
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how? after installation I can't boot anymore
<TheSheep> huh?
<hyper_ch> I install herd2
<hyper_ch> then I can't boot into anything anymore
<hyper_ch> neither feisty nor windows
<TheSheep> well, use the 'reinstall grub' option from the live cd
<hyper_ch> I don't have a livecd
<hyper_ch> :(
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: alternate cd has it too
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how to access it?
<hyper_ch> hmm
<TheSheep> there is a 'rescue mode' in the boot menu
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ok, I'll try :)
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> i've just installed xfce... how can i use it's themes since i can't see any gui tool to configure it
<TheSheep> _Shade_: settings->user interface settings
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: could it be due to kcontrol that I can't access a few admin things anymore in Xfce?
<_Shade_> TheSheep: ah i c.. and where should the theme be located?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no idea
<TheSheep> _Shade_: in ~/.themes/
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: do you know the app that defines the default programs in kde (or rather for the kde applications)?
<_Shade_> TheSheep: well... i dont have one in my home folder though
<TheSheep> _Shade_: then create it
<_Shade_> TheSheep: you mean /home/shade/.themes/ right?
<TheSheep> _Shade_: yes, if that's your home directory
<_Shade_> TheSheep: yes it is but still can't see my theme there
<TheSheep> _Shade_: it has to be unpacked
<_Shade_> TheSheep: ahhh.... dang :)
<_Shade_> TheSheep: still nothing though
<TheSheep> _Shade_: it should ocntain a file like this: ~/.themes/name-of-the-theme/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<_Shade_> well i don't know what can i do with it then
<_Shade_> it's http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=51705&PHPSESSID=d25a62d89c8f4a96ec5d0805b901277e
<TheSheep> _Shade_: it's a window decoration theme, change it in your window manager settings
<_Shade_> TheSheep: i don't have the theme either in kcontrol
<TheSheep> settings->window manager settings
<TheSheep> _Shade_: xubuntu doesn't have kcontrol
<_Shade_> TheSheep: well i had install xubuntu desktop metapackage in kubuntu
<TheSheep> _Shade_: kde settings have no impact on xfce
<TheSheep> _Shade_: at least shoudn't have
<_Shade_> it seems it havent so what should i do? install ubuntu desktop package
<TheSheep> no, use the window manager settings from the menu
<humbolto> how can I connect/browse smb shares in xfce?
<somerville32> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<ELyOKKo> hey aki no hablan espaol ?
<somerville32> !es | ELyOKKo
<ubotu> ELyOKKo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<eteran> Anyone found a working solution for the Firefox "Restore Previous Session" Problem? That is, when you shutdown/logout with Firefox still running, you will get this annoying message because Firefox thinks it crashed
<TheSheep> eteran: because it did crash
<TheSheep> eteran: what's thep roblem again?
<eteran> Firefox running -> shutdown/logout -> Firefox start -> Firefox thinks it crashed, asks if I want to restore the session or start a new one ... I want to eliminate that last step, its pretty annoying
<fxr> hi ive accidently added an applet and ive lost my deskop.. how can i reset the applets to their original state, or is there a file i can inspect so i can remove it that way?
<TheSheep> fxr: remove ~/.config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml and optionally all other files in that directory
<fxr> ok i see it, thanks fella : )
<Kraken> Is there an linux/xfce command to load text into the paste buffer for xfce?
<fxr> i wanna add the gnome sensors applet to my panels.. i have installed the applet, but i am unable to add it.. is this possible? how so?
<hyper_ch> hmmm, the alternate cd is somehow weird
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Kraken: xcb, although it's not installed by default.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info xfce4-xfapplet-plugin | fxr
<ubotu> xfce4-xfapplet-plugin: Gnome applets plugin for Xfce panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Kraken> 's what aptitude was made for. Thank you PuMpErNiCkLe :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np :)
<fxr> ahh thats what i am lookin for, thanks PuMpErNiCkLe
<Kraken> Or, um, not. Installing it will break x11-common, aptitude says >_<
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hm, that's not cool.
<Kraken> I might actually have to open up the files in mousepad *sighs*
<somerville32> :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> i cant get my nvidia card to work
<bigfuzzyjesus> it says no devices detected
<bigfuzzyjesus> but first trys to load the intel integrated grafix card
<bigfuzzyjesus> hello
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone in here alive
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Have you tried disabling the intel video adapter in the BIOS and/or blacklisting the kernel module for it?  In theory, that should force it to recognize the other video adapter.
<somerville32> MagicFab, Thanks for helping out with Xubuntu bugs today :)
<grazie> An apt-get question. I want to the latest version of wine which needs libc6 >= 2.4-1
<grazie> but I got version 2.3.6. So how do I sort it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Probably by not using the latest version of wine.  Upgrading libc is a major step which can cause a lot of problems.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (Unless you're willing to dist-upgrade to Edgy, that is.)
<MagicFab> somerville32, I dig Xubuntu :)
<MagicFab> somerville32, I'll be focusing on that and whatever we get @ Canonical support
<FifaFrazer> May I ask what browser you are using with xubuntu.. FireFox is the standard, but on this 700 mhz PC, it is very slow.. I've tried Dillo, but it doesnt deal well with graphics. Any suggestions?
<MagicFab> epiphany-browser is what I used when I was o Xubuntu daily.
<MagicFab> Make sure you also instal epiphany-extensions and mozilla-bonobo
<MagicFab> FifaFrazer, ^^
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: Thanks for that.
<grazie> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FifaFrazer> hmm, MagicFab , i've just installed epiphany now.. It's a little bit slower than FF though.. FF startup is about 5.5 secs,  and Epi uses about 6.0 secs :D
<MagicFab> FifaFrazer, I doubt anything is slower than FF :) check if FF is still running or has any hanging proceses
<Jester45> <a href="http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/01/07/remember-this/">Remember this?  Motho ke motho ka botho</a> i think its true
#xubuntu 2007-01-18
<gunny01> is there a way to lock the screen in xubuntu
<Kraken> You can give yourself a 'lockscreen' button. right click on the panel and add an 'Action Button'
<gunny01> Kraken: thanks
<cellofellow> Too late, but to get a New Login button, add a launcher to run gdmflexiserver. Use the Login Window icon. Works great.
<bigfuzzyjesus> it is so difficult to get my nvidia card to work
<cellofellow> what's up with it?
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, it says that it has insufficient dependincies when i try to install the driver so i am reinstalling everything nvidia related at the moment
<Jester45> what where you installing
<Jester45> cellofellow: did you go to that link?////////////
<bigfuzzyjesus> nvidia drivers
<Jester45> you shouldnt have a problem
<cellofellow> Jester45: the one where the NYTImes guy reviews vista. Yeah, funny.
<Jester45> from my site?
<cellofellow> ?? no, I found that on Google Video and downloaded it there. Faster.
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> well shame on you
<cellofellow> That
<cellofellow> That's where you got it, isn't it?
<Jester45> thats all the stuff i want to do is bend windows
<cellofellow> school-at-home.blogspot.com
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> ?
<cellofellow> go there.
<Jester45> thats yours?
<cellofellow> yes
<cellofellow> so is mellowcellofellow.googlepages.com and cellofellow.homelinux.net
<Jester45> copying my hard searching
<cellofellow> LOL. Google Video has a button for posting to blogs.
<Jester45> so...
<Jester45> i showed you them,
<nosiop> is there a way to force synaptic package manager to download files instead of looking for them on the cdrom?
<Commander-Crowe> nosiop, yes
<nosiop> Commander-Crowe: ah, and how does one do so?
<Commander-Crowe> by editing the source.list which is located in /etc/apt/
<nosiop> ok, thank you
<somerville32> nosiop, You can also use Applications > System > Software Sources and disable your cd-rom
<Commander-Crowe> somerville32, does that work yet? I always was unable to get it to work, or it'll screw stuff up
<nosiop> well, I still want all the packages listed
<somerville32> Right
<cellofellow> just comment out the cdrom:/// stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nosiop> I just don't want it to try and read them off the CD-ROM
<nosiop> ok
<somerville32> You just want to disable the cdrom as a source
<nosiop> workes like a charm, thanks :)
<cellofellow> I enabled DVD just cause I wanted something faster than internet.
<Jester45> but... you have to dl the dvd
<cellofellow> I got it from a freind who subscribes to Linux magazine
<nosiop> internet is much faster than cd/dvd when you have no drive ;)
<cellofellow> haha, true true
<cellofellow> but when I install from CD, I don't have to wait at all, it installs so freakin fast.
<Jester45> faster internet?
<cellofellow> I wish
<DarthShrine> Afternoon.
* Jester45 wants 1TB/s
<Jester45> then i would be set
<Jester45> hi
<WiZarD-X> i'm attempting to install amarok, but it is not recognizing that i already have mysql-common loaded. can anyone offer any help on this?
<Jester45> use sql-lite?
<cellofellow> try #kubuntu for kde app support, sorry. :(
<WiZarD-X> aight, thanks bud
<semi-fly> Hi bur[n] er
<Jester45> can i use a 2nd mouse as a shortcut to launch programs?
<Jester45> or will it be detected and still act like 1 mouse
<kalikiana> it'll act like one mouse
<Jester45> darn
<kalikiana> although i saw some sort of driver on the net changing that
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> 2nd keyboard
<kalikiana> but neither know i where it was nor do i believe it worked anyway
<Jester45> lots of lauchers
<boris55> I'm crying. my brother wiped xubuntu off my other computer and replaced it with anothe xfce distro.
* nosiop wipes that off there and installs FreeBSD
<nosiop> :)
<cellofellow> How do I install the Murrine GTK Engine?
<cellofellow> Nothing in the repositories.
<cellofellow> I don't think.
<cellofellow> !murrine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about murrine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> blast
<cellofellow> well, google helped.
<underpope> Anyone available to offer some assistance?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<underpope> I suspect that something I installed through apt-get yesterday is making OpenOffice.org suddenly run really slow (five minutes just to launch -- this is brand new behavior as of today).  Is there anything that might have come through the pipe that might be doing this?
<underpope> Sorry, that was unclear:  something through apt-get dist-upgrade.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nothing I've heard of.  Have you tried running 'top' while launching OOo?  You may get an idea of what's slowing it down, that way.
<underpope> soffice.bin is consuming about 14% of the memory; xorg about 4.5%.  There are a couple of xfce processes that come in and out.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Is that while it's running, or while it's launching?
<underpope> That's while it's runnin.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> And is there any particular problem with responsiveness while it's running, or just while it's launching?
<underpope> There's painfully slow lag time while OOo is running as well.  Lots of disk activity.  It has taken six minutes (so far) to open a brand new document.  I have already tried purging OOo and reinstalling it.
<underpope> Sorry, forgot to mention: this is Edgy.
<TheSheep> underpope: java
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Does it make much of a difference if Java usage is enabled/disabled?  (Tools -> options -> openoffice.org -> java)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TheSheep++
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hm, Flash 9 has been officially released.
<ki> Hi guys!
<ki> Hello?
<ki> I would like to know some things about xubuntu.
<ki> 1. What version of xfce does it run?
<ki> 2.  Can it install debs?
<ki> 3. What is the *buntu package manager like?
<ki> 4. Does it automount?
<ki> 5. Does it have an AMD64 edition?
<ki> 6. Does it support my hardware? Realtek rtl8187 wifi I believe which would not compile from source, nvidia geforce7900 or something, but nvidia isn't usually a problem with linux.
<ki> (I can't check hardware specifically because my dads friend took it to repair the motherboard).
<ki> *I mean the drivers would not compile from source, they existed though.
<ki> 7. What kernel version does it run?
<kalikiana|rejoin> ki: 1. 4.4beta2 (depending on xubuntu's version)
<kalikiana|rejoin> ki: 1. yes, doulbe-click in Thunar
<ki> oh thats good :) as long as it is above 4.2
<kalikiana|rejoin> ki: 3. Synaptic, Aptutude, apt
<ki> what? double click in thunar? what?
<kalikiana|rejoin> Thunar is the default filemanager and double-clicking on a deb installs it
<ki> 3. how many packages do they have and do they auto-resolve dependencies?
<ki> oh thats cool! installs it wizard style?
<ki> hey, I can still do apt-get in terminal, right? Like how I can do port install in freebsd?
<ki> and wizard style like PBI installer?
<kalikiana|rejoin> it's a nice dialog telling you e.g. description, dependencies and more
<kalikiana|rejoin> apt-get works as well, yes
<ki> so it doesn't autoresolve dependencies, but it tells me dependencies at least so I can get them?
<kalikiana|rejoin> it tries to get them automatically
<ki> sorry I have so many questions.
<kalikiana|rejoin> :)
<kalikiana|rejoin> 4. Thunar does that I think
<kalikiana|rejoin> 5. i believe so
<ki> oh good :)
<kalikiana|rejoin> 7. Edgy: 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP
<ki> what is the difference between thunar and xffm? (only just switched to xfce today, long time kde user and lover who wanted to try something new)
<ki> Edgy? sounds very debian :).
<kalikiana|rejoin> xffm is a whole suite of utilities, Thunar is only a filemanager
<ki> 2.6.17? DAMN! That means no vmware workstation. Upgrading the kernel isn't a problem right? Some Linux distros won't do it..
<kalikiana|rejoin> Edgy Eft is Xubuntu 6.1
<ki> okay :)
<ki> Xubuntu sounds very ubuntu just without gnome.
<ki> but thats okay, I like the look of gnome but xfce is better.
<kalikiana|rejoin> it's still ubuntu of course
<kalikiana|rejoin> xfce is more standards and less bloated
<kalikiana|rejoin> compiling kernel is possible
<ki> hey, is there a way to put shortcuts on desktop with xfce? I find the background sort of...useless.
<kalikiana|rejoin> yes
<ki> is it easy though? can I just open update manager and bam, or atleast download through a package manager?
<kalikiana|rejoin> you meaning kernel compiling? there is a package for that, I'm not sure what exactly is in there
<kalikiana|rejoin> didn't do it for some time
<ki> okay.
<ki> just that vmware hates anything below 2.6.18
<ki> anyway, is wifi easy to set up with wep and everything?
<ki> oh yeah, does xgl work fine?
<ki> and you know how it only includes free as in freedom software? With an update can I get propietry 3d nvidia/ati drivers and mp3 playback, etc?
<kalikiana> you can get proprietary packages, e.g. easyubuntu
<ki> what is this easyubuntu?
<kalikiana> xgl works fine depending on the gfx card, for me (ati9800) it's fine
<kalikiana> easyubuntu is one GUI tool which install non-free things
<kalikiana> but it's not from canonical directly
<ki> what I mean is, is the update manager good? and does it install mp3 playback when you install like suse?
<kalikiana> the updatemanager is fine (although i personally use synaptic for about everything)
<ki> or you have to get easy ubuntu, search for mp3, dvd, 3d driver and so on then install individually and manually?
<ki> what filesystem does it use?
<kalikiana> repos do include non-free but easyubuntu helps you set drivers up
<kalikiana> filesystem is ext3 by default
<ki> nice.
<kalikiana> man, don't you get that infos from the web? :P
<ki> I can I suppose.
<ki> just thought it would be easier if you were willing :)
<ki> also manpages  don't answer most questions.
<ki> one more thing, can it handle autopackages out of the box?
<kalikiana> nope, needs to install autopackage normally
<kalikiana> now I gotta go, so maybe see ya later :)
<ki> thanks kalikiana!
<ki> Yay I'm downloading Xubuntu.
<ki> I hope wifi is easy, otherwise sounds nice :).
<grazie> Did an apt-get update yesterday and I've lost sound. Any suggestions?
<gunny01> i installed xgl/beryl and that worked fine. however, when i went back to my regular xfce desktop, only one of the virtual desktops icons appears in the lower right hand corner of the screen and i can't find a way to get it back. any help?
<TheSheep> gunny01: stettings->worksapces settings
<gunny01> TheSheep: thnx
<Tajmox> how do i take a screenshot?
<Tajmox> i dont want the panel icon but thats the only way i can take a screenshot?
<TheSheep> Tajmox: you can use one of the commandline tools, and bind it to a keypress
<gunny01> Tajmox: you could do it throu x but that is hardish.
<gunny01> Tajmox: hold on and I'll consolt a lxf
<gunny01> er...scratch that.
<gunny01> might be easist just to make a panel icon and delete it afterwards :-D
<Tajmox> what command would that be ?
<Tajmox> for a screenshot
<Tajmox> and where are key bindings in xfce ??  I havent set up my media keys because I cant find it
<TheSheep> Tajmox: bindings are in settings->keyboard
<Tajmox> oic      different than gnome     im looking for where to set my media buttons   - they work in gnome but not in xfce
<TheSheep> Tajmox: not sure about media buttons
<TheSheep> Tajmox: I think you need to find some howto on the forums
<TheSheep> Tajmox: for the screenshot, there is the 'import' command in ImageMigick, for exmaple
<TheSheep> Tajmox: or 'scrap' program
<TheSheep> !scrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<TheSheep> :\
<TheSheep> that's for gnome
<Tajmox> no biggie i'll just use F2 and gnome-screenshot
<TuxCrafter> hello
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I just can't get Feisty to run
<gabkdlly> hyper_ch: I can't get Feisty to run either
<gabkdlly> It hangs after trying to mount swap and fsck
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: nope, grub just has problems selecting the right partitions and I don't know how to change that
<gabkdlly> hyper_ch: do you have multiple xubuntu installs on the same machine?
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: yes
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: I also tried getting it installed into hda5
<hyper_ch> where the current root is
<gabkdlly> did you mean to overwrite what was in hda5 before? or do you mean that you wanted to make hda5 the boot partition?
<gabkdlly> was hda5 your boot partition before?
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: hda5 is the root of edgy
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: I tried to install from a alternate cd feisty herd2 there
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: I selected the data in hda5 to be formatted
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: however after restart, grub had problems finding the right stuff
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: then I shrinked my backup harddisk
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: setup a new 30gb partition there
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: of course I first installed edgy again in hda5
<hyper_ch> the 30gb partition there is /dev/sda5
<gabkdlly> on my system, mount tells me that hdc5 is for swap, and hdc1 is root, which I guess tells my by process of illimination that hdc2 must be the boot partition
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: I installed feisty there... same result... upon booting grub couldn't do anything
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: so I used the edgy cd again booted into recovery mode and isntalled grub again
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: now I can at least boot into edgy again
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: I did now alter the grub menu.lst :   http://phpfi.com/194776   --> not sure if that works
<gabkdlly> so, I guess you are booting from two different hard drives, eh?
<gabkdlly> doesn't Grub start counting partitions at zero?
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: I have 4 harddrives
<hyper_ch> 3x IDE
<hyper_ch> 1x SATA
<hyper_ch> and it just totally mixes that all up
<gabkdlly> To me, it looks like your Feisty menu entries refer to a fifth hard drive =-O
<gabkdlly> a sixth partition on the fifth hard drive, to be exact
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: well, I also have a dvd-rw attached to one of the ide cables
<slow-motion> hallo
<hyper_ch> hence it should be drive 5... shouldn't it?
<hyper_ch> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<gabkdlly> hyper_ch: if you are talking about hda5 (as seen in /dev/ ) wouldn't that correspond to (hd0,4) in Grub terminology?
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: it's sda5 :)
<hyper_ch> anyway, in #ubuntu+1 I was told to use UUIDs in grub :)
<hyper_ch> it looks now like that:   http://phpfi.com/194779
<gabkdlly> you are now installing Feisty into what used to be your Windows partition?
<hyper_ch> no, windows is hda1
<gabkdlly> I have to admit, it is a bit over my head :(
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: 4 harddisks
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: 60GB
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: 120 GB
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: 160 GB
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: 320 GB
<hyper_ch> the 120 ons is hda1
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: the 160 is hdd1
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: the 120 is hdc1
<hyper_ch> and the 320gb is now sda1+5
<hyper_ch> the 120gb disk contains a 30 GB partiton for windows, a 3gb swap, a 15 gb edgy and the rest is /home
<gabkdlly> hyper_ch: which is your boot partition?
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: for what sys?
<gabkdlly> hyper_ch: when you partitioned your drives, didn't you designate one (exactly one) of them to be the boot partition?
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: I did
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: /dev/sda5
<hyper_ch> I'll try now with my altered grub menu
<gabkdlly> you did: grub-install /dev/sda5 ?
<hyper_ch> that didn't work
<somerville32> hyper_ch, What are you trying to do?
<hyper_ch> somerville32: trying to get feisty to run
<somerville32> How are you trying to get it to work?
<hyper_ch> somerville32: I tried an upgrade from edgy
<hyper_ch> somerville32: after reboob grub didn't recognize the correct partitions
<hyper_ch> somerville32: then I tried to install it from the alternate cd
<hyper_ch> somerville32: same result after reboot
<hyper_ch> somerville32: then I treid to install it into an own partition
<hyper_ch> somerville32: same results as before
<hyper_ch> somerville32: now I tried to create manual grub entries --> but it won't work either [as I don't know what I need to do there] 
<somerville32> Do you have a separate partition for /boot ?
<hyper_ch> somerville32: nope
<somerville32> How did it not recognize the correct partitions? What error did you get?
<hyper_ch> somerville32: I don't remember the exact error message
<hyper_ch> it just told it can't find the partition
<somerville32> Are you on the live cd or something now?
<hyper_ch> no
<hyper_ch> put in edgy alternate cd
<hyper_ch> reinstalled grub
<somerville32> So are you running Feisty now?
<hyper_ch> no, edgy
<somerville32> ok
<somerville32> Are you interested in trying to upgrade to Feisty again?
<hyper_ch> feisty is installed
<hyper_ch> but I can't get grub to start it
<somerville32> So, grub offers you the option to boot into Edgy or Feisty?
<hyper_ch> no it doesn't
<hyper_ch> just offers now edgy
<hyper_ch> after I have reinstlled grub from the edgy alternate cd
<hyper_ch> I tried to add an entry for feisty but that doesn't work either
<somerville32> Please pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hyper_ch> somerville32: http://phpfi.com/194787
<somerville32> It appears Feisty is listed there
<hyper_ch> because I added it manually but that doesn't work
<somerville32> run update-grub
<hyper_ch> somerville32: nothing has changed
<somerville32> Most interesting
<hyper_ch> :(
<hyper_ch> somerville32: most annoying
<somerville32> What partition is Feisty installed to?
<hyper_ch> --> /dev/sda5
<somerville32> The reason your Feisty boot thinger isn't working is because it is pointing to the same partition as Windows is
<somerville32> So I assume one is wrong
<hyper_ch> oh... hmm... so what do I have to enter then?
<somerville32> The correct partition :P
<somerville32> You only have one hard drive?
* somerville32 waves at decaelo.
* decaelo waves back!
<decaelo> What's happenin?
<decaelo> Snow day?
<somerville32> Welcome back hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> somerville32: I have 4 harddisks
<hyper_ch> somerville32: for some reasons sometimes my wifi just fails
<hyper_ch> somerville32: I have the UUID set... so what's the problem?
<somerville32> You set the root to the same as windows
<somerville32> Which mean it'll look there to find the kernel
<hyper_ch> somerville32: so what do I have to set there?
<somerville32> You would set it to point to the hard drive and partition you have Feisty installed to
<hyper_ch> how?
<somerville32> By modifying /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hyper_ch> and what to?
<somerville32> How would I know? :S
<somerville32> It depends on what hard drive and partition you have it installed to
<hyper_ch> you tell me I use the wrong thing
<hyper_ch> but I have added the UUID
<hyper_ch> so what's the problem?
<somerville32> The argument you passed to the kernel?
<somerville32> That'll set the root partition, yes.
<somerville32> But first grub needs to find the kernel
<somerville32> and you tell grub it is located on hd0, partition 0
<somerville32> Which is the same as Window's (according to your menu.lst)
<hyper_ch> ok, so what do I have to change that to then?
<somerville32> It depends on what you have Feisty installed to
<hyper_ch> can I use also the UUID there?
<somerville32> No
<hyper_ch> well, feisty is on sda5
<hyper_ch> so what do I have to enter there?
<somerville32> Can you list all your partitions?
<hyper_ch> yes
<gabkdlly> hyper_ch: could you try replacing root (hd0,0) with root (sd0,4), but only under the feisty entry, and see if that works?
<hyper_ch> ok,t rying
<grazie> I picked up a load of updates for my ppc machine yesterday, but none for x86 machine
<grazie> anyone know why that could be?
<hyper_ch> error parsing number
<somerville32> grazie: I think there is a cron job that automatically apt-get updates
<gabkdlly> hyper_ch: sudo grub
<somerville32> Your x86 machine just might not be aware of the updates yet
<gabkdlly> hyper_ch: then "root ( <tab>" and let us know what that outputs
<hyper_ch> grub> root
<hyper_ch>  Possible commands are: root rootnoverify
<gabkdlly> hyper_ch: root, then a space, then ( , and then hit the tab key
<hyper_ch> grub> root (hd
<hyper_ch>  Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1 hd2 hd3
<gabkdlly> hyper_ch: also, putting the UUIDs in there seems strange to me, for the time being I would change them back to root=/dev/sda5 or whatever device you end up putting feisty on
<hyper_ch> I think it might be hd3,4
<gabkdlly> hyper_ch: that means that grub is not seeing your sda drive
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: I have only 4 harddisks
<hyper_ch> and 4 are being displayed
<hyper_ch> or is the dvd-rw also being displayed?
<gabkdlly> no, shouldn't be
<gabkdlly> for some reason I was thinking that you had a SATA drive additionally. my bad
<hyper_ch> gabkdlly: that's true
<hyper_ch> 3x IDE
<hyper_ch> 1x SATA
<gabkdlly> Well, you have to configure grub to point to one of those four that grub can see
<hyper_ch> and feisty is on the SATA
<gabkdlly> then try root (hd3,4) and see what happens
<gabkdlly> I know it might not be a bunch of fun, but if that does not work, you could cycle through the available ones (i.e. hd0, hd1, ...)
<hyper_ch> somerville32: it's now feisty time
<somerville32> You got it to work? :)
<hyper_ch> yes
<gabkdlly> excellent! :)
<hyper_ch> however the quicklauncher items aren't there anymore
<hyper_ch> and some repos are missing.. like Seveas'
<grazie> somerville32, No, I picked up updates like FF 2.0.0.1 for ppc, but not for x86. Why would that be?
<somerville32> Maybe you already have them, you just don't know?
<somerville32> Do they use different mirrors?
<gabkdlly> Wasn't FF 2.0.0.1 standard on Edgy CDs?
<gabkdlly> it would not surprise me that new software makes it into x86 sooner than into ppc, since the user base for x86 is bigger
<grazie> somerville32, No I keep both machines update to pretty regularly and there;s lots of differences. I'll check the mirrors.
<grazie> gpocentek, ppc has updates, x86 hasn't?!
<grazie> sorry gabkdlly ^^
<gpocentek> :)
<gpocentek> x86 has updates too
<grazie> not for me!
<gpocentek> do you have -updates enabled in your sources.list?
<grazie> gpocentek, I've not added the parameter to either file, but I'll check
<grazie> also, the updates on ppc have resulted in loss of sound
<grazie> so I'm looking at that too
<grazie> sources.lst for both ppc and x86 are the same, except I've added the wine repo to x86.
<waky> Alle Oberbayern / Schwaben haben morschen schulfrei macht ihr tages guck http://www.tagesschau.de/ sorry for the german language
<age6racer> Hi all, how do I mget an entire directory and it's subdirectories with smbclient in terminal?
<hyper_ch> hiho :)
<kalikiana> hi
<somerville32> age6racer, You could always mount it and then use cp -r
<hyper_ch> who is using feisty?
<kalikiana> me :)
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: do you use vmware?
<kalikiana> nope
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> that doesn't work for me
<tictacaddict> does anyone know a way that I can monitor a directory and perform an action on any new files that are created in it?
<somerville32> You could use an intrusion detection system
<somerville32> I also think there is a program called tripwire that does something like that
<tictacaddict> I will look into that.
<Maximilian1st> Hi folks.
<Maximilian1st> I have a question about herd2
<Maximilian1st> Did the Terminal within Xfce loose it's utf8 capability?
* somerville32 is unsure.
<Maximilian1st> I can't see special accents and stuff...
<Maximilian1st> I never had to install anything to have them before.
<Maximilian1st> Isn't it installed by default anymore?
<kalikiana|rejoin> I can even insert kana in my Terminal.
<Maximilian1st> So there is something with my installation. good to know that it works. You are using herd2, aren't you?
<kalikiana|rejoin> Me? No, it's Edgy most of the time.
<Maximilian1st> Isn't herd2 the feisty beta?
<somerville32> Alpha
<kalikiana|rejoin> Yes it is, but I don't use it 'normally', i.e. except when I play a little around.
<hyper_ch> somerville32: Maximilian1st: has any of you tried to install vmware on herd 2?
<somerville32> no
<Maximilian1st> So by default there is no support for special accents in the alpha. That is my conclusion. hyper_ch nope, I use a laptop with 512 ram so it's not really the right machine to play with.
<Maximilian1st> When I say no support I mean in Xfce's Terminal, because it works in the normal console. Also, they don't appear in xchat "?" "?" can you see these?
<slow-motion> n8
<Maximilian1st> I have something special here. If I launch a new Terminal window from within an existing one, I will still not get the accents but... if I launch using root from within an existing Terminal I will have the accents. any clue as to what is wrong?
<Maximilian1st> something to do with the locale? from my user?
<Maximilian1st> Also, I confirmed a hang in the booting process with the sk98lin driver. I can also confirm that it won't load when using the restricted modules from the packages, probably due to this driver also.
<nukeslion> hello :D
<nukeslion> anyone get WPA to work? im having trouble with it :(
<snook353> what is a power-point-like app besides openoffice impress?
<hyper_ch> snook353: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<snook353> thanks
<snook353> i heard someone mention some german-based app for powerpoint and openoffice alternative
<cellofellow> snook353: koffice is gernam
<cellofellow> german*
<cellofellow> snook353: but honestly, I can't think of any besides openoffice and koffice.
<gunny01> no gnome office app for powerpoint
<cellofellow> not even google office. (yet)
<cellofellow> It's Impress and KPresent
<cellofellow> new screenshots: http://mellowcellofellow.googlepages.com/screenshots
#xubuntu 2007-01-19
<Null> hi to all.
<cellofellow> hey
<Null> i've a problem with xubuntu's installation
<Null> installing(?) sorry , my english is not well
<cellofellow> well, can you explain?
<Null> yes.
<Null> to resolve some problem (...) i try "installation of another os "
<Null> with partition magic
<Null> are you on?
<cellofellow> yeah
<Null> well,
<Null> after partition (..) i restart pc with xubuntu alternate cd inside
<dosnlinux> is the purpose of /usr/share/acpi-support/policy-funcs to check for GNOME/KDE laptop daemons?
<Null> and to finish the procedure I had to run windows again so partition magic
<cellofellow> that's o do with power management actually. Standby and such.
<Null> but from cd installer i was not able (because choosing the option "boot from first hd" i have the page "there's no operatuve system")
<cellofellow> just curios, what's your native language?
<dosnlinux> cefellow: I know, but I'm curious about it's purpose in the whole suspend/standby process
<Null> so i try to installa xubuntu , but there is no file system in the hard disk
<Null> italian
<cellofellow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cellofellow> no xubuntu italian channel I think though.
<cellofellow> but what you're doing seems general enough.
<cellofellow> try in there.
<Null> don't you undertstand a world?
<cellofellow> I understand the basic ideas, but I miss the details.
<Null> thx
<cslater> Hi - wanted to let you all know that we just added support for Xubuntu installs to Instalinux
<cslater> please test it and let me know if you find any problems
<gunny01> Sounds Fun.
<kishan> hi
<kishan> any one in here
<kishan> i have problem with my menus can any one help me
<dosnlinux> what's the problem?
<kishan> the problem is they are no more there
<kishan> i mean they disappered when i logged in
<cellofellow> that happens sometimes
<dosnlinux> do you still have the panel on the desktop?
<kishan> how to get those menu panel back
<cellofellow> right click the panel, click Add Item, and add the XFCE menu, which is near the bottom.
<kishan> now i am in gnome
<kishan> there is no panel at all
<kishan> in gnome i have panels working
<kishan> but in xfce there are no panels
<cellofellow> run xfce4-panel when in xfce
<kishan> how to run
<kishan> sorry i am new to linux
<dosnlinux> press alt+f2 and type xterm
<cellofellow> alt+f2
<kishan> ok
<cellofellow> who needs the xterm?
<dosnlinux> well, I couldn't remember if it was Terminal or terminal
<kishan> wait i will get my laptop so that i can chat and do it simultaneously
<dosnlinux> I guess I could have always used xfterm4 too :P
<cellofellow> neither is needed. He's only running one command.
<kishan_> hi i am here now
<dosnlinux> I was going to go the xfsetting-show way
<cellofellow> just type xfce4-panel into the run dialog (alt+f2)
<dosnlinux> still only 1 command I guess
<kishan_> ok one minute i am logging out of gnome
<cellofellow> kishan_: AND make sure you save your session when you log out.
<kishan_> thats what i did alwys
<kishan_> actually my ram on desktop is only 128 mb so wanted to run xubuntu
<cellofellow> save session is a checkbox in the Quit dialog.
<cellofellow> make sure it's checked when you next log out.
<cellofellow> getting the panel working?
<kishan_> cool
<kishan_> thanks
<kishan_> i got them back
<cellofellow> :)
<kishan_> it was it was so simple
<kishan_> nice
<kishan_> one more problem
<kishan_> when i press quit which is on the panel
<dosnlinux> any way to get the right ctrl+alt work the same as the left?
<kishan_> it asking for panel quit
<dosnlinux> right now only left ctrl+alt+arrow will let me switch work spaces
<kishan_> sorry now on my panel there are no menu items
<dosnlinux> right click on the panel and select add new item
<kishan_> yes i did it
<kishan_> but the problem with the quit icon is the same
<kishan_> previously it used to ask for log out suspend hibernate
<kishan_> now its asking quit panel
<cellofellow> Hey there Jester45
<Draconicus> Hey, Xubuntu comes with gparted already installed, right?
<cellofellow> only on the livecd
<cellofellow> then it's automatically removed in the last section of the installation
<Draconicus> Um..
<Draconicus> Well, I'm installing with the alternate CD. Is it on the CD repository?
<Jester46> yes i thinkj
<mesarpe> exit
<mesarpe> hi, i installed xubuntu 7.04 alpha or beta release... i want to say... that it works really good... but I found some bugs :(
<Jester45> well... its not done yet
<Jester45> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Jester45> please search for the bug b4 your file a report
<mesarpe> ok
<Jester45> yea cellow
<mesarpe> exit
<Jester45> i have a problem with dd ing a dvd into iso
<Jester45> i have done this b4 many times but on this dvd after i copy 340mbish it just clicks
<nbjayme> hello, anybody know of a navy simulator program that runs on Linux commercial and / or FOSS?
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> try googling
<nbjayme> thanks.  i tried no desirable result yet.
<cellofellow> how do I turn on swat? I tried /etc/init.d/swat but that doesn't exist.
<cellofellow> and what's swats' port number?
<Jester45> anyone here use azureus's irc bot?
* bigfuzzyjesus_ pokes cellofellow 
* cellofellow isn't available right now
<cellofellow> anybody know how to connect to the "Homes" samba share in LinNeighborhood?
<cellofellow> I tried using my UNIX username and password. Do I have to set up a smbpasswd?
<snook353> what is the java deb in synaptic called?
<snook353> the runtime environment - firefox says i don't have it
<cellofellow> sun-java5-jre
<cellofellow> something like that
<cellofellow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cellofellow> !find sun
<ubotu> Found: libapache-mod-tsunami, libdatetime-event-sunrise-perl, libsundials-serial-dev, libsundials-serial-doc, libsundials-serial0 (and 12 others)
<cellofellow> blegh
<maxamillion> !info sun-java5
<ubotu> Package sun-java5 does not exist in any distro I know
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You had it right the first time.
<maxamillion> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<maxamillion> :)
<snook353> i've got the binary , but not the source - i need the source repos too?
<cellofellow> no source, it's a binary proprietary version of Java.
<somerville32> cellofellow, Java is released under the GPL my friend :P
<maxamillion> somerville32: 1.5 wasn't
<cellofellow> Not the one in edgy though, right?
<maxamillion> right
<cellofellow> Feisty, on the other hand...
<maxamillion> ;)
<somerville32> Oh right right... people still use Edgy and Dapper, lol
<cellofellow> that's the life of a dev, I guess.
<cellofellow> using Alpha software is a way of life.
<maxamillion> alpha software i can tollerate, what scares me is alpha compilers ;)
<snook353> can i just wget this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/ ?
<cellofellow> haha
<snook353> ok
<snook353> ?
<cellofellow> yeah, but what's wrong with apt-get?
<snook353> idk why it don't show up - i enabled the repos
<cellofellow> apt-get update
<snook353> k
<maxamillion> aptitude ;)
<cellofellow> you have to download the package lists
<cellofellow> oh, yes
<cellofellow> but apt-get is ok for update IMHO
<maxamillion> don't intertwine the use of package managers ... bad things can happen ;)
<maxamillion> atleast... they have to me in the past
<cellofellow> the apt-cache is the same, and apt-get update and aptitude update work just fine.
<cellofellow> I mean they work the same.
<psykidellic> hi....i am trying to install xubuntu for the first time...i got this machine from my proff in school which was successfuly running debian before so I am sure that this machine works, but when I booth up and select to install (both VGA and non-VGA mode), the installation just stops after some time saying: 1 Analog Input Cannot display this video mode
<cellofellow> so, why bother?
<psykidellic> i have a 19 inch dell monitor.....what can be the problem?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: apt-cache != apt-get
<psykidellic> what can be the problem?
<cellofellow> I know, but apt-get update updates the apt-cache, and so does aptitude
<maxamillion> psykidellic: sounds like X is trying to display out of range ... could be because your graphics card supports some crazy hi resolution
<cellofellow> yeah, don't do super high refresh rates or resolutions
<psykidellic> max it supports 1280 X
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah, but aptitude does more checking and i'm not sure if you update apt-get if aptitude gets all the info its supposed to
<cellofellow> never run into any problems here, adam.
<psykidellic> maxamillion and cellofellow: how do i change it?
<maxamillion> psykidellic: right, but if you graphics card can push 1600x1200, then X probably runs at that ...
<psykidellic> it was by deafult
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The update is the same.  It's just a list.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: fair enough
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's during the install procedure that it does it's special dependency tracking.
<maxamillion> psykidellic: ctrl+alt+f1 ... does that give you a command line login?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *its
<maxamillion> PuMpErNiCkLe: rgr
<psykidellic> hold on
<psykidellic> i will restart and check...the installation machine is right besie me
<cellofellow> psykidellic:  sorry, we've like 3 conversations running.
<psykidellic> no problem
<psykidellic> i can figure it out
<psykidellic> there is an option
<psykidellic> during installation
<psykidellic> f4 that gives me VGA input
<psykidellic> which resolution should i select?
<cellofellow> like 1024x768 for now.
<snook353> is this what i add to the apt list?
<snook353> ttp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/
<cellofellow> snook353: no
<cellofellow> one sec...
<somerville32> psykidellic, What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<snook353> k
<psykidellic> teh latest
<psykidellic> downloaded yesterday
<somerville32> There are two "latest"
<psykidellic> 6.10
<somerville32> 6.06 and 6.10
<somerville32> Ah, ok.
<psykidellic> edgy eft
<cellofellow> snook353: have line like this: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<psykidellic> okie, the VGA input shows: 1024 X 768 X 16, 24, 32
<cellofellow> without the updates bit
<psykidellic> what is the third number?
<cellofellow> wrong line, same idea
<psykidellic> and which one should i choose?
<cellofellow> psykidellic: the bit depth, how many bits per pixel for colors.
<cellofellow> psykidellic: 24 should be fine
<psykidellic> hmm..but ctrl+alt_f1 dosnt take me to command line installation
<snook353> hmm, i already hav ethat one, cello
<cellofellow> with the multiverse in there?
<snook353> yeah
<maxamillion> psykidellic: not installation .. login, but either way that's a bad thing
<cellofellow> psykidellic: perhaps try the alt CD.
<snook353> Oh, n/m not that cello
<luckyone> hello?
<psykidellic> hello
<maxamillion> hi
<luckyone> do you know how to debug issues with scanners?
* cellofellow must be crazy. He's dd imaging a hard drive over smbfs from a laptop to his computer.
<luckyone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2033789#post2033789
<luckyone> I am having trouble getting my CX5400 to be recognized by xsane
<luckyone> how do I downgrade xsane and xsane-common to dapper versions that worked perfectly?
<cellofellow> um,
<cellofellow> there has to be a way...
<cellofellow> never tried that.
<maxamillion> luckyone: no clue, but that doesn't seem entirely xubuntu specific so maybe someone in #ubuntu would be able to help :/
<psykidellic> maxamillon: still giving the same analog input error
<luckyone> I think it is rather impossible to get any help in #ubuntu
<cellofellow> sometimes even I go to ##linux
<psykidellic> and when yo usaid alt CD
<luckyone> plus, they often like to speak of gnome utils I don't have...
<psykidellic> you meant alt and C and D?
<maxamillion> psykidellic: no ... alternate installation compact disc
<cellofellow> psykidellic: it's the alternate CD, with a the text-based Debian style installer.
<psykidellic> aaah
<psykidellic> shit....
<psykidellic> i will have to download it
<maxamillion> psykidellic: www.xubuntu.org/get :)
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> !language
<maxamillion> !language | psykidellic
* maxamillion slaps ubotu 
<cellofellow> overloaded ubotu I think
<maxamillion> pay attention!
<snook353> sleep!
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> psykidellic: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cellofellow> so far 350MB of 18.5GB of hard drive copied over the ethernet
<maxamillion> cellofellow: slow and steady wins the race
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> this is my attempt at linux on that laptop I was talking about
<psykidellic> sorry!
<cellofellow> sory what?
<cellofellow> that was offtopic, And I moved it the offtopic channel. was talking with maxamillion
<somerville32> cellofellow, Instead of recommending people edit their sources.list file by hand, please point them to Applications > System > Software Sources
<cellofellow> I've never used that tool. :( sorry.
<psykidellic> sorry for the language...as ubotu told me!
<cellofellow> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> haha
<psykidellic> hahahaha
<psykidellic> i didnt know that :0
<psykidellic> first time in this room
<cellofellow> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maxamillion> !all-knowing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about all-knowing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> all knowing, he says, but look at this:
<cellofellow> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<maxamillion> bah!... not what i thought i would get
<maxamillion> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> !bot snack
<maxamillion> ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psykidellic> maxmillion:  i got into text mode...i was pressing the keys at wrong place :) while booting in text mode, its showing the error
<psykidellic> buffer i/o error on device hdc, logical block 1
<cellofellow> hdc is a cd? or a hdd?
<maxamillion> psykidellic: bad install or bad hard drice
<maxamillion> drive*
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<maxamillion> :)
<psykidellic> and then bam, it again went to analog inouyt problem
<maxamillion> <3
<cellofellow> big problems
<psykidellic> so hdc is what??? cd or hdd?
<maxamillion> uber problems ...
<maxamillion> psykidellic: depends on your system
<psykidellic> hahahahaahhahahahahahahaha
<cellofellow> mines a DVD drive, yours could be a Zip drive. who knows.
<maxamillion> psykidellic: you might need to download the ultimate boot cd and run a DFT on that hard drive
<psykidellic> but the professor was using this machine without any problem...okie..i have kubuntu....i will try that but i dont think it will help....
<maxamillion> nope
<psykidellic> i hv no clue about ultimate boot cd and DFT :) sorry, from WIndows BG and previous knowledge of only RH which used to work fine....
<psykidellic> BG = background
<maxamillion> psykidellic: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ <--- ultimate boot cd, the _best_ hardware diagnostics tools bandwidth can aquire
<maxamillion> psykidellic: DFT == drive fitness test ... its an IBM tool offered on that cd
<psykidellic> aaah
<psykidellic> got it
<psykidellic> downloading....
<maxamillion> :)
<psykidellic> actually i didnt start download
<psykidellic> i went to the page
<psykidellic> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html - strange....there is no link to the iso image file!
<maxamillion> close enough
<maxamillion> psykidellic: yeah, they generally host them in compressed formats, you have to decompress to get the .iso
<psykidellic> hmmm
<psykidellic> why is that? its just more pain in the A!
<maxamillion> psykidellic: costs them less in bandwidth ;)
<maxamillion> psykidellic: bandwidth is expensive ... :/
<psykidellic> hmmmm
<lebowski> psykidellic, why is a compressed format a pain in the A .. they are quick to download ... save you your valuable time
<lebowski> I would prefer a compressed iso .. :)
<cellofellow> all you have to do is gunzip said file
<psykidellic> yeah, i guess you are right!
<psykidellic> okie...ultimatecd installed
<cellofellow> and max went to sleep
<psykidellic> yeah saw that but i cant find drive fitness test anywhere.....
<cellofellow> I don't know, sorry, I never used Ultimate Boot CD.
<aktee> hello everyone!
<aktee> just a quick question -- how can I remove Xubuntu's default application, without removing the package "Xubuntu-desktop"
<aktee> it seems like when I try to remove GXINE -- it always try to remove xubuntu-desktop with it
<psykidellic> how are you trying to remove it?
<aktee> and I know that if I remove xubuntu desktop, well, it aint gonna work no more, (i tried yesterday when I tried the same thing, but with ubuntu. It removed ubuntu-desktop and LOL!!)
<aktee> I tried by apt-get -remove, and I tried with synaptic
<aktee> maybe there's some kind of special command so that it removes just the gxine, not the whole deal?
<aktee> if this is not possible.. hmm..
<aktee> how about, really defining the default application of a file extension -- not with Thunar, but universally defining the default application (i'm having some problem with Opera that's why)
<aktee> ? :(..
<Commander-Crowe> hi
<grumpymole> aktee: with regards to your question about removing xubuntu-desktop:
<grumpymole> xubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package that tells what standard apps to install
<aktee> so.. it's safe to remove?
<grumpymole> removing it won't actually remove any of those apps.  it sounds worse than it is.
<aktee> PHEW :|
<aktee> WOW last time I did it for ubuntu-desktop, It didn't boot anymore
<aktee> LOL
<grumpymole> it won't remove your actual desktop
<aktee> must have done something wrong
<aktee> cool thing !
<aktee> yesss.
<aktee> I have another question.. hmm..
<grumpymole> ask
<aktee> i know, using linux means that I should RTFM, but.. I'm not sure where to search this, in ubuntu, in xubuntu, in linux in general, in xfce, etc..
<aktee> hmm, I must have misconfigured my keyboard at the installation
<aktee> because I ALT-CAR + 2 doesnt give me the "e-mail A" anymore
<aktee> but when i configure it for 104 standard keyboard, it works
<aktee> the thing is, I don't know how to put it default
<grumpymole> don't know offhand, but someone else here might
<grumpymole> so, you want to make 104  standard keyboard your default?
<aktee> yeah, wait, i think i found it
<aktee> it's probably concerning Xorg
<aktee> (sorry kinda new to this.)
<grumpymole> http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2006/10/13/xubuntu-easily-switch-keyboard-layout/
<grumpymole> might be interesting
<aktee> yes, but that's for switching keyboard layout, while I only want 1.
<aktee> oh look
<aktee> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=322374
<aktee> :D
<grumpymole> ah, ok
<grumpymole> never had to change my keyboard layout before
<aktee> hmm..
<aktee> hmm ... /etc/X11/xorg.conf that's supposed to show me something when I open it with Mousepad, right?
<grumpymole> sure
<aktee> oop, got it. I went too fast and typed Xorg.config hahahah my bad :)
<grumpymole> aktee: you can blame your keyboard  ;)
<aktee> hmm.. doesn't work
<aktee> it's already 104.. and layout is already CA
<aktee> aw..
<aktee> o well, thanks for the help :D
<grumpymole> aktee: what is the CAR in ALT_CAR + 2
<aktee> the Commercial A
<aktee> hmm
<aktee> you know, before gmail.com
<grumpymole> ok
<aktee> like, aktee"a"gmail.com
<aktee> seems like my AltCar just doesnt work
<grumpymole> with you now
<aktee> can't do the wavy thing too. (dunno it's named)
<grumpymole> tilde
<aktee> exactly
<aktee> =)
<grumpymole> so you are pressing shift + 2 to get @?
<grumpymole> or ALT key?
<aktee> no, I can't do it at all lol
<aktee> it's supposed to be ctrl+alt+2
<aktee> or Alt-CAR + 2
<aktee> but now it's neither of them
<aktee> maybe it's because of Xgl
<aktee> trouble came after xgl and beryl
<aktee> those are two messy programs :)
<grumpymole> i thought it might be related to the fact that xubuntu automatically installs with the right-hand alt key disabled
<aktee> ?
<aktee> wow
<aktee> where?
<aktee> :| maybe it's that
<grumpymole> try the other alt key
<aktee> hmm it's assigned to a hotkey for XGL
<aktee> now that I think about it.. with the other ALT, it doesnt execute the hotkey
<aktee> ... hmm..
<grumpymole> it can be fixed.  just getting a link
<grumpymole> http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/11/i-guess-i-should-have-little-more-faith.html
<grumpymole> i thought the key on my old laptop was dying.  turned out it was this.
<aktee> oh you got a blog!
<aktee> and a thinkpad! nice!
<aktee> thinkpad, tough machine eh?
<grumpymole> hence no beryl or other glitzy stuff
<grumpymole> thinkpad is still rock solid
<aktee> yeah. I had the same model - 600e. that thing has a long life
<aktee> hey thanks for the links, damn, i gotta restart X but i can't right now, burning a dvd..
<aktee> so i'll chat a little hahaha
<grumpymole> no probs.  time to get some dinner.
<grumpymole> ciao
<aktee> ciao !
<KorN[CM] > is someone able to help me with samba, it's driving me crazy!
<kalikiana> what is the problem?
<KorN[CM] > um I cant get it to work ):
<KorN[CM] > im a linux noob (using webmin)
<KorN[CM] > I understand the basics
<KorN[CM] > however, Im not sure on this:
<KorN[CM] > my login account for ubuntu is :
<KorN[CM] > schilds
<KorN[CM] > do I need a different account for samba
<KorN[CM] > or can use that one?
<kalikiana> You mean the login you'd use to access your files form another machine? That has to be set seperately.
<KorN[CM] > ok is that a samba user?
<rexbinary> KorN[CM] : Have you been to Applications->System->Shared Folders ?
<kalikiana> yes. it doesn't seem to be in /etc/smb.conf...
<rexbinary> you can set it up pretty easy there
<KorN[CM] > ok first off Im running server install of ubuntu
<KorN[CM] > so therei s no application-system, etc etc.
<KorN[CM] > im using webmin
<KorN[CM] > however
<rexbinary> ah ok, thought it was xubuntu desktop
<KorN[CM] > ok
<KorN[CM] > so, I need a seperate user setup as a samba user, right?
<rexbinary> you don't have too, you just need a samba password for you username, do a smbpasswd -a username and then it will prompt for a password
<rexbinary> s/you/your
<kalikiana> that's the one i failed to remember :P
<KorN[CM] > ooh let's seen now :)
<KorN[CM] > ahah we're getting somewhere :)
<Iphigenia> Hmmm.....
<Iphigenia> bugger
<grazie> What groups and privs are required to pick up atp-get updates?
<TheSheep> grazie: you need to be root
<grazie> yes of course. that not my problem
<grazie> one user can get updates, another cannot. Both have admin privs
<TheSheep> grazie: what's the message?
<grazie> no message, just doesn't see any new updates
<TheSheep> you mean that apt-get update has no effect?
<grazie> yes
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get update?
<grazie> yes
<TheSheep> well, apparently there were no updates ready
<TheSheep> because the moment you use sudo, the both commands are run from the same user -- root
<grazie> yes there are updates. one user see them, the other does not!
<TheSheep> grazie: when one user gets the updates, the other one cannot get them second time -- they are there already
<grazie> TheSheep, no I have downloaded the updates yet. They are still there waiiting to be downloaded.
<grazie> s/have/haven't/
<TheSheep> 'apt-get update' updates the package database
<grazie> user1 requests updates - nothing. user2 requests updates - 26 updates. Boith have admin privs!
<TheSheep> grazie: explain "requests updates"
<grazie> sudo apt-get updates
<TheSheep> the index could have been updated in the mean time
<TheSheep> grazie: when yuo use sudo, it's not "user one requests updates, user2 requests updates". It's "root requests updates, root requests updates".
<grazie> I understand that. Which is why I don't understand why the updates are not seen by both users.
<grazie> user2 has been trying to get updates for a while - nothing
<grazie> user1 logs in - updates are there!
<TheSheep> I'm as helpless as you are :)
<TheSheep> or more
<grazie> good - it's not just me then!
<grazie> thanks for thinking about it
<grazie> TheSheep, I think there must be a bug in the Update Manager. Just logged in as user2 and updates are now available!
<grazie> TheSheep, I was actually using the Update Manager and not sudo apt-get updates
<kalikiana> How do I reference a variable in a Makefile, assuming I used name=`value`?
<TheSheep> $(name)
<TheSheep> grazie: that's what I suspected, update manager probably works differently
<TheSheep> grazie: are you sure it was running at all in both cases?
<grazie> TheSheep, Definitely yes
<kalikiana> TheSheep: that won't work inside a block it seems
<TheSheep> kalikiana: what block?
<kalikiana> block begins with: locale: i18n/*.po
<TheSheep> kalikiana: btw, there is no `foo` in makefile
<kalikiana> first line is: lang=`basename $< *.po`
<TheSheep> use $(shell ...)
<kalikiana> ?
<TheSheep> ??
<kalikiana> what do you mean with $shell?
<TheSheep> I mean you should use it
<grazie> $(sh ...)
<TheSheep> it's $(shell command) not $shell
<TheSheep> kalikiana: eg. VER = $(shell date +"%d.%m.%y-%H.%M")
<TheSheep> and it's "basename $< .po", not *.po
<kalikiana> ok, variable seems to be okay. but "mkdir -p locale/$(lang)/LC_MESSAGES" still won't do
<kalikiana> i know about basename, just a typo :P
<kalikiana> (although it works even with *)
<TheSheep> kalikiana: I'd use $(strip ...) instead of `basename`, much faster
<TheSheep> kalikiana: there is also $(basename ...)
<kalikiana> oh, didn't know that
<TheSheep> info make
<TheSheep> kalikiana: say, why don't you use dbus for invoking trackerd and thunar in catfish?
<TheSheep> kalikiana: and can I steal the thumbnail code?
<kalikiana> I wanted to have the choice between different backends, dbus is on ToDo for when I fixed some more important things
<kalikiana> steal the code, sure :)
<kalikiana> since I looked at your icon code anyway :P
<kalikiana> damn, how do i get that variable in my Makefile?
<TheSheep> kalikiana: ?
<kalikiana> mkdir -p locale/$lang/LC_MESSAGES
<kalikiana> it won't insert the variable lang there
<TheSheep> kalikiana: it's $(lang), and do you have that variable defined in the makefile?
<kalikiana> lang comes from lang=$(shell ...)
<kalikiana> but $(lang) doesn't work either
<TheSheep> kalikiana: works for me
<TheSheep> kalikiana: does 'echo $(lang)' work?
<kalikiana> no, echo prints a blank line
<TheSheep> kalikiana: maybe you don't set the variable correctly?
<kalikiana> you know how i set it, what may be incorrect about that?
<TheSheep> kalikiana: what's exactly the '...' in $(shell ...) ?
<kalikiana> lang=$(shell basename $<)
<TheSheep> what are you trying to do?
<TheSheep> this is nonsense
<kalikiana> pseudocode: for any file i18n/*.po do mkdir -p locale/$file-without-ext/LC_MESSAGES
<kalikiana> in other words: generating mo files
<TheSheep> %.po:
<TheSheep> <tab>install -d locale/$*/LC_MESSAGES
<TheSheep> no, wait
<TheSheep> ou want the .mo files?
* TheSheep gives up
<TheSheep> gotta go
<kalikiana> thx anyway :P
<kalikiana> ciao
<jenda> Hello
<jenda> folks around? :)
<jenda> I need feedback from the relevant part of the community... ;)
<jenda> http://diy.devubuntu.com/xubuntu.png
<jenda> and what about the color of the mouse?
<jenda> Someone's suggesting I make it lighter.
<grazie> jenda, looks good to me. Where will it be used?
<jenda> grazie: at expos, available to anyone who wants them, too.
<jenda> $0.3 apiece ;)
<grazie> so the scale is as it would be used?
<jenda> nope :)
<jenda> case badges: 2*3 cm
<jenda> sorry about the scale - it's what the printer wants.
<jenda> (and I don't do proprietary vectors)
<grazie> the whiskers may be lost at that scale
<jenda> probable.
<jenda> Nothnig I can do about that, though :)
<grazie> nice though
<TuxCrafter> hi guys: what those this tool do ? perl /usr/share/system-tools-backends-2.0/scripts/SystemToolsBackends.pl
<TuxCrafter> cat /usr/share/system-tools-backends-2.0/scripts/SystemToolsBackends.pl
<TuxCrafter> it is eating 10 MB of my memory
<TuxCrafter> system-tools-backends is that a critical tool for xubuntu?
<SiLOX> I cant start X after Ive installed latest Nvidia driver :/ i get "no screen found" and "no devices detected"
<biberao> hey
<biberao> any solution for firefox crash?
* mode/#xubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotu]  by apokryphos
* mode/#xubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Maximilian1st> Hi all.
<Maximilian1st> What can I do if a kernel option is not by default compiled in the standard xubuntu kernel? Can I recompile it somehow?
* mode/#xubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotu]  by apokryphos
* mode/#xubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<TuxCrafter> hello
<TuxCrafter> can some one help testing something
<TuxCrafter> when I disable the icons on my desktop by not running xfdesktop (pkill xfdesktop) or via the settings menu
<TuxCrafter> then when I restart
<TuxCrafter> and start openoffice the gtk bindings are broken!
<TuxCrafter> someone here? :-P
<TuxCrafter> TheSheeo: ? :-P
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: ?
<TuxCrafter> ?
<TuxCrafter> when I disable the icons on my desktop by not running xfdesktop (pkill xfdesktop) or via the settings menu and then when I restart the pc. and start then my openoffice gtk bindings are broken!
<TuxCrafter> when I disable the icons on my desktop by not running xfdesktop (pkill xfdesktop) or via the settings menu and then when I restart the pc. and start then my openoffice gtk bindings are broken! If i then start xfdesktop and kill it again openoffice is fine. byt I have tho had loaded xfdesktop once :-S
<esc_on_lucidrine> hi
<Commander-Crowe> hey all
<surgy> hello
<surgy> ubotwo nvidia
<ubotwo> surgy: Error: "nvidia" is not a valid command.
<LjL> !nvidia
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<surgy> thank you
<surgy> how do i tell what linux image i have? im running xubuntu 32bit
<surgy> whould that fall under 2.6 K7 ?
<esc_on_lucidrine> dunno maybe cat /proc/version ?
<surgy> ok i got it
<surgy> whould a Nvidia Ti4200 be in the nvidia legacy category?
<esc_on_lucidrine> no idea
<surgy> "Cannont mark nvidia-glx could not resolve dependecys"
<surgy> im missing a repo arnt i?
<surgy> what repo is nvidia-glx in?
<LjL> surgy: restricted i suppose
<surgy> seams like i have my restricted repos on and it still tells me the same message
<surgy> i turned on my restricted modules as it says in the tutorial, and when i searched for nvidia, in synaptic package manager, it brings up "nvidia-glx" when i check it for installation, it says it has a dependency that cannot be resolved.
<esc_on_lucidrine> whats the dependancy? can you resolv it manually?
<surgy> if i can resolve it manually i have no idea where to start,  dependencys: nvidia-glx:
<surgy>  Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629
<surgy>   Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>=1.12.1) but 1.11.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<surgy>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<surgy>   Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>=2.12.0) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<surgy>   Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>=2.10.3) but 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<surgy>   Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>=1.14.5) but 1.12.3-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<esc_on_lucidrine> dependancy issues are nasty
<esc_on_lucidrine> so you have older versions of those libraries listed
<surgy> umm?
<surgy> was that a question?
<esc_on_lucidrine> guess it was an observation
<surgy> ok
<surgy> becuase i dont know what i have to be honest
<esc_on_lucidrine> like libgtk2.0.0 version 2.12.0 is expected but 2.10.3 is to be installed
<surgy> yeah, but how do i give it what it expects?
<esc_on_lucidrine> not sure
<esc_on_lucidrine> you will have to give it a repo that contains the packegs it wants perhaps
<esc_on_lucidrine> maybe get synaptic to o an update
<surgy> well i added the nvidia repo to /etc/apt/sources.list and i enabled the restricted repos in synaptic
<esc_on_lucidrine> and what version of Xubuntu are you running? breezy, dapper, edgy?
<surgy> i whould guess edgy
<surgy> i downloaded it august 06
<esc_on_lucidrine> ok, now make sure you are getting stuff from the edgy repos, by inspecting sources.list
<Commander-Crowe> no
<Commander-Crowe> dapper
<Commander-Crowe> he would have dapper
<esc_on_lucidrine> my guess would be to be able to use that package you may have to upgrade to edgy possibly, but check what the how-to lists as requirement
<surgy> is there any place where i can copy/paste a new sources.list  that will contain all the repos i will need for awhile?
<esc_on_lucidrine> thats a bad idea
<surgy> esc: whats the benifit of upgrading to edgy?
<esc_on_lucidrine> you'll get your system out of sync
<Commander-Crowe> hehe
<Commander-Crowe> edgy isn't so buggie
<surgy> yeah ill look at a changelog :)
<esc_on_lucidrine> well, i guess the benefit may be to be able to use that package you want
<esc_on_lucidrine> you'll have more recent versions of software
<surgy> also a few questions: does edgy auto mount ntfs partitions by defualt? and will it do the same for external media such as my ipod?
<esc_on_lucidrine> dunno, i usually mount stuff manually
<Commander-Crowe> surgy, yes it will
<surgy> becuase i backed up all my emus and my movies to my secondary windows hdd and now i will need to access those
<surgy> kewl
<Commander-Crowe> you would need to find a special driver to write to it though
<surgy> ok time to find edgy
<esc_on_lucidrine> but then again this machine here is still on breezy :-)
<Commander-Crowe> you can read and exicute it though
<surgy> commander-crowe: i plane on copy/paste the whole hdd to this one and then converting it to linux partition
<Commander-Crowe> then you cool
<Commander-Crowe> your
<Commander-Crowe> you may need to install some packages from synaptic but thats really easy
<surgy> so edgy is the latest huh?
<esc_on_lucidrine> just make sure your copy has been successful, before you go deleting stuff
<Commander-Crowe> latest stable
<Commander-Crowe> right now I'm in 7.04
<surgy> i think im going kde this time though
<surgy> looks like fiesty heard is the latest there
<surgy> feisty fawn*
<esc_on_lucidrine> kde -> yuck
<esc_on_lucidrine> INMHO
<surgy> lol
<esc_on_lucidrine> but thats just personal preference :-)
<surgy> its all deb though right?
<surgy> so commands will be the same
<esc_on_lucidrine> and i don't need a shiny gui, but a low-footprint
<esc_on_lucidrine> well
<surgy> i like the shiny gui :)
<esc_on_lucidrine> hmmm, yes i used to myself, until i decided that since i'm doing everything from the command line anyway, all i really need is an xTerm, and a desktop pager
<esc_on_lucidrine> first KDE, then Gnome, then XFCE, now fluxbox
<surgy> i plan on getting everything set up through the term and then forgetting about xterm until something breaks :)
<esc_on_lucidrine> as i said personal preference
<esc_on_lucidrine> just the thing is, i work on several different machines at home and at work, and so i like having a similar way of doing stuff wherever i go
<surgy> yea that whould be nice
<esc_on_lucidrine> and the commands don't really vary across distros
<esc_on_lucidrine> well, apart from package management
<esc_on_lucidrine> stuff like gnu-utils is the same wherever you go,
<surgy> first time i have ever gotten over 300 kbps (im on a bottom end dsl conenction) but right now im getting 398 kbps
<esc_on_lucidrine> what are you donwloading?
<esc_on_lucidrine> edgy?
<slow-motion> hallo
<surgy> yeah edgy kde
<esc_on_lucidrine> you can just upgrade...
<surgy> gut morgan
<surgy> nah
<surgy> fresh install
<esc_on_lucidrine> !upgrade
<ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kalikiana> Is there a panel plugin or something which checks for package updates available?
<esc_on_lucidrine> if you have nothing to lose reinstall is a good option, in my experiance i've often foobared stuff with a dist-upgrade
<esc_on_lucidrine> though if you've spent hours configuring your system dist-upgrade may be the way
<esc_on_lucidrine> but thats just based on personal experiance
<esc_on_lucidrine> at the moment my home network is a mess anyway, cause i'm too busy spending time at work
<esc_on_lucidrine> surgy, let me know if edgy fixes your problems
<surgy> yeah ill be right here untill it downloads
<surgy> but its prolly inapropriate to stay here after the install because its kde and not xfce
<surgy> esc: i have nothing to loose except what ive messed up :)
<esc_on_lucidrine> well, i guess its doubtful to get KDE related advice in this chan :-)
<surgy> off topic here but any of you guys wolfenstein fans?
<surgy> just wandering how my vid card will hold up to opengl on enemy teritory, it is a ti4200 world known for horrible ogl2.0
<esc_on_lucidrine> no idea, never game :-( just own shoddy g-cards
<surgy> lol
<surgy> well pcsx runs good on gforce 2 :) just a hint
<surgy> renders the entire psx in software fast and looks decent
<esc_on_lucidrine> i don't really have the time to game, fortunately :-)
<surgy> lol
<surgy> yeah i could prolly do with less games, loos a few pounds and kick a few habbits, but it seams like y entire state is gripped in this blizzard, roads are 5 inches deep in ice almost everywhere, public schools have been closed for over a week
<surgy> my*
<esc_on_lucidrine> heavy
<esc_on_lucidrine> whereabouts are you from?
<surgy> oklahoma
<surgy> you?
<esc_on_lucidrine> germany
<surgy> nice
<esc_on_lucidrine> we had the warmest winter since they started recording weather
<surgy> dont guess your catching any of the aftermath of el nino there are you :)
<esc_on_lucidrine> yeah schools were shut early yesterday
<surgy> becuase its warm?
<esc_on_lucidrine> heavy storm, tore down trees
<esc_on_lucidrine> and other stuff
<surgy> oh
<surgy> that sucks
<esc_on_lucidrine> i was gonna take my kite out, but i bust it during the last one :-)
<surgy> i like kites too, havnt had a chance to fly one since i was a kid
<esc_on_lucidrine> found the word, we had a hurricane
<surgy> oh lol
<surgy> we dont get those here
<esc_on_lucidrine> but blizzards instead
<esc_on_lucidrine> :-)
<surgy> only three natural disasters here are blizzards, droughts and tornadoes
<esc_on_lucidrine> yeah i own a revolution - shockwave... and i crashed it a bit to heavy last weekend, so the leading edge just snapped
<surgy> im sure our snow storms are nothing compared to germanys
<surgy> sucks
<esc_on_lucidrine> prolly not, we don't usually have many natural disasters here
<surgy> i figures since your so much further north it whould be like 20-30 degrees cooler year round
<esc_on_lucidrine> maybe a few floods in the rivers and the occasional hurricane, but flooded rivers are probably the worst
<surgy> this is the worst winter sense 92 in oklahoma
<esc_on_lucidrine> actually temperatures have become surprisingly mild over the last few years
<surgy> and its 27 degrees F outside
<esc_on_lucidrine> what that in celsius?
<esc_on_lucidrine> i don't know farenheit
<surgy> umm let me look it up :)
<surgy> 27 f is  -2.77777777777777777777777777777777777777  C
<esc_on_lucidrine> google es
<esc_on_lucidrine> thats not cold at all
<surgy> lol thats what i thought :)
<surgy> your winters are alot worse
<esc_on_lucidrine> well, nothing is ever covered in snow for too long
<esc_on_lucidrine> and the schools very rarely shut, maybe once every 3 years for a cpl of days
<esc_on_lucidrine> amazing, a blizzard in oklahoma
<surgy> lol
<surgy> yeah like i said first one sense 92
<esc_on_lucidrine> btw. you do realise you can sell your snow on ebay
<surgy> so you can imagine that our cities werent ready for it, we had to contract snow plows and dip into our emergency funds
<surgy> really?
<esc_on_lucidrine> i saw a TV show bout it the other day
<esc_on_lucidrine> its for real
<esc_on_lucidrine> sell it to places that haven't got any
<surgy> lol
<surgy> so by warmest winter on record how warm is that?
<surgy> like 33 C ?
<esc_on_lucidrine> bout 10 deg C
<esc_on_lucidrine> on average
<esc_on_lucidrine> average temp usually is 1.5 deg C
<esc_on_lucidrine> close to freezing
<surgy> 10 C is 50 F and our winters are usually around that
<surgy> our summers are usually 100 F thats 37.77 C
<esc_on_lucidrine> so pretty mild and temperate here
<esc_on_lucidrine> thats HOT
<surgy> nah
<esc_on_lucidrine> well for me it would be anyway
<surgy> every other summer it gets around 104 F 40 C
<surgy> good swimming, lake weather
<esc_on_lucidrine> yeah, bigtime
<surgy> whats the hottest temp there? do you know? and what part of germany (thats a big place)
<esc_on_lucidrine> mars attacks, i'm off to watch telly, nice to meet you surgy
<surgy> you too
<surgy> seeya
<Ma> HI
<Ma> My sound volume is too low, it's barely heareable. Does anyone know what I should do?
<Ma> please?
<waky> alsamixer on console?
<Ma> ?
<kalikiana> Ma: there is a panel plugin for volume
<Ma> where?
<kalikiana> right-click the panel and select 'add item'
<kalikiana> it's called volume or similar
<Ma> ok, thanks, that helped
<AmaranthineNight> Hello.
<somerville32> Hi :)
<AmaranthineNight> How are you?
<fxr> hi, does default xubuntu install have a built in ftp client or do i have to install one seperately?
<somerville32> AmaranthineNight, I'm great, thanks :)
<somerville32> fxr: You might have to install a graphical one
<somerville32> There is a text-based one installed already
<kalikiana> fxr: if so, then look in the menu 'network' ;)
<kalikiana> if not, gFTP might be good
<fxr> ahh right, yeah, i prefer a gui, thanks for the nudge ppl
<mesarpe> hi, i installed xubuntu for powerpc and I got a problem.. the user created during instalation doesnt exist... so I created manually.. My problem is I dont know how to use configuration I always get: you dont have permissions (even when I put root password)
<slow-motion> n8
<enaut> but now again will i be able to have a trial boot system (Linux32|Linux64|Windows) with the Homepartition shared?
<enaut> is here anyone who tried already a configuration like that?
<g333k_work> hi, how to upgrade from xubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 safetely?
<somerville32> g333k_work, see: http://xubuntu.org/get :)
<`r0x`> hi
<somerville32> Hiya! :)
<enaut> hi
<snook353> !java
<ubotwo> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<snook353> !multiverse repository
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<snook353> !Multiverse repository
<psykidellic> hello...i am installing xubuntu and it just gets stuck at 85% everytime....
<psykidellic> what might be the issue? I am using alternate install cd and installing in text mode...
<snook353> the terminal says "The following packages have been kept back:
<snook353>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386"
<snook353> should i upgrade with xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> psykidellic: are you still here?
<snook353> n/m
<swhalen> Hello
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yo
<swhalen> i just installed xubuntu on a Friend's old laptop
<swhalen> only problem is that it was sans-Ethernet
<swhalen> so i thew in a linksys WPC54GS
<swhalen> does anyone know how to install/cofig it
<swhalen> ?
#xubuntu 2007-01-20
<hyper_ch> !linksys
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<swhalen> !linksys
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWPC54GS-UK
<swhalen> how do i configure the network after install?
<swhalen> i dont see a GUI?
<swhalen> Will this work with the US ed?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> US ed?
<kalikiana> swhalen: sudo network-admin
<swhalen> the laptop dosnt have net access
<swhalen> where can a download these packages to put on cd?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> packages.ubuntu.com
<ilya_yakubovich> hey guys, is there a way to make the icon grid on the desktop less coarse?
<kalikiana> If you mean "being able to move icons freely", then no.
<ilya_yakubovich> ah. is there a bug report for this?
<snook353> i edited /etc/x11/gconf.config, changing the ZAxisMapping and mouse device.  it needs me to edit the file in the terminal, without mousepad.  what line is the zaxismapping on?
<kalikiana> ilya_yakubovich, I believe that 'problem' will be gone when Thunar manages the desktop in a later version.
<snook353> !gconf.config
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<snook353> !gconf
<ubotwo> gconf - GNOME configuration database system. (daemon and tools) - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<ilya_yakubovich> snook353: isn't the ZAxisMapping in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<snook353> oh, yeah, wrong file.  bad memory
<ilya_yakubovich> in this case, you can't tell for sure where the line is. should be around the end.
<ilya_yakubovich> use nano to edit it in the command line.
<snook353> so, sudo nan0 .... ?
<ilya_yakubovich> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<snook353> ok, thanks
<ilya_yakubovich> no prob
<snook353> Oh!  and what should zaxismapping be set to - what is the number?
<snook353> (i had 1, probably wrong)
<snook353> "4 5"?
<snook353> i should probably change the identifier back the configured mouse, instead of USB Mouse
<snook353> i think i should have put "usb" in place of PS/2 instead of hte identifier
<snook353> to fix my trackball
<snook353> ok, yeah, "4 5"
<superkirbyartist> What ports must I use for USB joystick?
<snook353> is there a way to reinstall x11 without losing my home directory?  what about revert to an unedite x11/xorg.conf file?
<kalikiana> You can change xorg.conf with no risk of losing your files of course - but you should know how to get back in case you break it. ;)
<kalikiana> And of course, a backup before critical changes is recommended anyway.
<snook353> yeah, but i was only chaging my mouse/trackball
<snook353> can i just apt-get x11?
<snook353> should i have changed my mouse from "Options Explorer PS/2" to ....USB"?
<snook353> in xorg.conf
<snook353> P2/S?
<snook353> is there a way to burn a cd in the terminal?  it won't recognize my usb, i don't think
<snook353> or my floppy
<kalikiana> snook353: what about 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<snook353> usb isn't in /media
<snook353> ok! lol
<kalikiana> you can always mount your drive manually :)
<kalikiana> and yes, burning from cli is possible, but I don't know the command(s) by heart
<psykidellic> hyper_ch: sorry I dozed off while installing, have not been able to sleep properly due to work in university
<psykidellic> hyper_ch: I just got up after 2 hours and it still stuck at 85%
<psykidellic> what could be the problem?
<maxamillion> psykidellic: ooohhh, i know that issue ... here's the work around ... use the "install command line system" and then when its done, reboot and "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" ... there is some issue with a japanese font renderer (or something of the sort)
<psykidellic> sorry i didnt get you......
<psykidellic> do i need to restart the installation again?
<psykidellic> maxamillion: BTW, I figured out the problem yesterday, I was putting my HDD as slave yesterday and thus it could not find the harddisk....now HDD is working fine and I was able to start the installation....
<Jester45> psykidellic: yes you have to restart and i think you have ot restart the whole computer
<psykidellic> aah got it
<psykidellic> i just did that and selected the "install command line system" option
<Jester45> psykidellic: you install a cli only system so it will be faster
<Jester45> then later you install full gui
<maxamillion> psykidellic: ah, well that's good ... atleast you found the issue
<psykidellic> understood....into installing cli system :)
<psykidellic> i dont know but I am having issues after one another....there is a network card in the machine but now the installer says that it cant find a network interface...
<maxamillion> psykidellic: yeah, that's something else we can work with ... might have something to do with the network interface's chipset
<psykidellic> hmmmm
<psykidellic> so should i just ignore it right now?
<maxamillion> psykidellic: yeah... should be fine, not a whole lot can do about it during install
<psykidellic> hmmm.....okie, another question (sorry but I have no experience working on command line like this before)
<psykidellic> the hard disk is 13GB one
<psykidellic> right now the installer says that its divided into two partition (from old config)
<psykidellic> #1 primary with 12.5GB formatted in ext3
<Jester45> thats right
<psykidellic> #5 logical 559 MB swap
<Jester45> the 2nd is 500mb of swap
<psykidellic> wats that?
<Jester45> close
<Jester45> do you know about RAM
<Jester45> are you from windows?
<psykidellic> i just want one partition with the OS, i have another 320 gb external which i will be using for my data
<psykidellic> i am from windows but been using Mac for last 6 months as my only desktop
<Jester45> i think you have to have swap
<psykidellic> but now i am want touse Linux for some work
<maxamillion> psykidellic: just let the auto partitioner do its thing
<Jester45> ok you know the windows pagefile?
<psykidellic> yup
<Jester45> maxamillion: you need a swap right
<maxamillion> Jester45: yes
<psykidellic> aha
<psykidellic> i didnt know that!
<Jester45> psykidellic: the pagefile is swap its like RAM on your drive
<Jester45> just let it go
<Jester45> 500 is normal
<psykidellic> but while installing Windows, i never had those option so was just wondering L(
<psykidellic> :)
<Jester45> im using 99mb of it but i use that much after start up
<maxamillion> psykidellic: rule of thumb is that swap is twice the ram unless you have atleast 1gb of ram ... then you just need as much swap as you have ram
<Jester45> maxamillion: what about 2gb should i have 2gb swap?
<psykidellic> well i have only 512 MB RAM
<maxamillion> Jester45: doesn't have to ... but that's what i'm used to
<psykidellic> i plan to add 1gB later as soon as i get paid for this month
<maxamillion> psykidellic: its just a rule of thumb... the algorithm that auto calculates it knows what its doing, the devs make sure of it ;)
<psykidellic> aaah
<psykidellic> nice
<psykidellic> btw, thanks for all the help....you people have been really helpful......
<psykidellic> never knew IRC was so much fun, I am used to using forums :)
<psykidellic> now i am talking to you using a Mac port of X Chat and installing Linux on a machine sitting left of me :)
<maxamillion> psykidellic: anytime :)
<Jester45> what gateway maxamillion
<maxamillion> psykidellic: oooo, xchat aqua? ...
<psykidellic> yeah
<psykidellic> its not exactly a port
<maxamillion> Jester45: well, your gateway should be 192.168.1.1 ... depends on who manufactured your router though
<psykidellic> a new development using Cocoa but the idea come from x-chat
<Jester45> so its the router
<psykidellic> jester45: yeah, its the router
<Jester45> kk
<psykidellic> i think during the first installation of the router yo ucan set up the IP
<maxamillion> psykidellic: i used to run os x ... i had an iBookG4, but i ran linux on it for 6 months until i had to sell it to buy text books and i used xchat aqua on it ... but now that i'm back on linux i use irssi
<psykidellic> i have 192.168.1.2 and my frnd has 192.168.2.1
<Jester45> i have 0.1
<psykidellic> too bad you had to sell it
<psykidellic> jester45: 0.1 is fine
<psykidellic> i love my Intel Macbook....superb :)
<Jester45> my medoa is 1.1
<psykidellic> i have not restarted it for 6 month now!
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> thats not good for lappys
<psykidellic> is it?
<maxamillion> psykidellic: yeah ... linksys does 192.168.1.100, netgear does 192.168.1.1, dlink does 192.168.0.1 and they even switch things up between models ... so ... erm, its weird
<psykidellic> but i put it on sleep everynight~
<maxamillion> psykidellic: its alright, you could just burn the lcd or the power supply out
<maxamillion> psykidellic: oh, then thats fine
<maxamillion> psykidellic: yeah ... my next laptop will probably be an intel macbook ... dual boot xubuntu and os x
<psykidellic> and the best thing is that i can run almost all X app too using the X11 port for Mac e..g i use this SoulSeek for Linux client on Mac - Nicotine....
<psykidellic> its little slow but it does the work!
<psykidellic> anyway, its a xubuntu room....i should not praise Mac OS :)
<maxamillion> yeah, if you ever really wanted to (costs a little money) you could run parallels for mac and run linux in the virtual machine so you can have both at once :)
<psykidellic> oh i have parallels
<maxamillion> rock on
<psykidellic> i sometime run Windows but since I just bought 1gb ram....it just kills my system...i need to upgrade it to 2gb before i can do anything!
<psykidellic> i dont have money for that though :)
<maxamillion> psykidellic: wow ... the laptop i am on runs 512mb of ram and xubuntu flies on it ... todays comercial software has gotten so sad
<psykidellic> and now i need money to buy extra memory for my desktop.....luckily the CPU was given by my dept. at school....so i can have a desktop now....definitely i am not going back to Windows world in my life now!
<psykidellic> which laptop do you have?
<maxamillion> psykidellic: its one i checked out from work, uber hunk of junk .. its a dell latitude 110L
<psykidellic> actually i was planning to install kubuntu but my dept. chair has a cluster of 250 machines all running xubuntu and it works great for him
<psykidellic> so i went ahead with xubuntu....
<somerville32> Wait wait...
<somerville32> You have a dept.chair running 250 machines with Xubuntu?
<maxamillion> yeah ... i need his contact info
<psykidellic> actually associate chair :)
<maxamillion> errr... somerville32 does
<somerville32> lol
<maxamillion> well, we both do
<maxamillion> psykidellic: what kind of department? ... computer science?
* maxamillion hopes
<psykidellic> yup
<somerville32> Cool! :)
<psykidellic> but i am not sure if it would be OK to give the contact info....
<somerville32> Yeah, I don't think it would be ok either without asking
<somerville32> What does he use it for anyhow?
<psykidellic> but i woukd love to have XGL on my xubuntu: http://en.opensuse.org/Xgl
<psykidellic> its so cool...has anybody used it?
<maxamillion> psykidellic: i use it at work
<psykidellic> on xubuntu?
<maxamillion> psykidellic: except i use AiGLX with Beryl .... yes, Xubuntu
<psykidellic> oh my school has a big ass medical dept. (top 5 in US)
<psykidellic> so they have lot of bio medical work...and most of it is done my the CS dept....
<psykidellic> so he does research reated to bio medicine
<maxamillion> psykidellic: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<psykidellic> and needs lot of computing power
<psykidellic> i have talked to him and he has actually hand built the whole cluster....amaing and knowledgeable guy :)
<maxamillion> psykidellic: the guides walk you through how to set things up depending on your setup and you are able to edit config files (which it tells you how to do) to make it default
<psykidellic> hmmm...how does it stack up to Xgi?
<psykidellic> good?
<psykidellic> sorry...Xgl
<maxamillion> psykidellic: well ... you can use XGL with it ... i just prefer AiGLX
<maxamillion> psykidellic: check the link, it lets you pick XGL
<psykidellic> aaah
<psykidellic> its like that...i will do some resaerch then
<psykidellic> tahnks for the link
<maxamillion> psykidellic: what the difference isn't XGL or AiGLX.. that is just how the 3d is rendered, what the difference is beryl or compiz
<maxamillion> psykidellic: for xubuntu ... i recommend beryl, its more open .... compiz is rather gnome-centric
<somerville32> psykidellic: re: cluster. Maybe they'd like to purchase support from Canonical? It seems like your cluster is pretty important.
<psykidellic> hahahahaahahahah
<somerville32> </canonical plug>
<psykidellic> i dont think he will
<psykidellic> he has been running similar clusters for like 10 yrs now
<maxamillion> sounds like my kind of guy
<somerville32> hehe
* maxamillion wishes he had a cluster to play with
<psykidellic> not always xubuntu but some other form of *nix...he is the most amaxing Linux guy i  have seen in life!
<maxamillion> psykidellic: sounds pretty impressive
<somerville32> psykidellic, You should get him to come for a visit sometime :)
<Jester45> maxamillion: it didntwork
<psykidellic> i would tell him next time i meet him :)
<psykidellic> okie...i got the tty terminal now...
<psykidellic> network card is not installed....ifconfig just gives me loopback interface....
<maxamillion> w00t
<shenmue> hi
<psykidellic> shenmue: hello
<maxamillion> shenmue: hello
<somerville32> Hi shenmue :)
<shenmue> anyone knows a better icon theme of xfce4?
<Jester45> psykidellic: menu --> system --> networking
<psykidellic> menu???????
<psykidellic> i am on CLI?
<maxamillion> shenmue: you can download bunches from www.xfce-look.org
<shenmue> the default theme is a little ugly
<psykidellic> i bookmarked that link too :)
<maxamillion> psykidellic: awesome
<Jester45> o sorry
<shenmue> maxamillion: i'd prefer a icon theme within a ubuntu/debian package
<maxamillion> shenmue: no clue ...
<maxamillion> i am actually gonna run .... bbl
<psykidellic> so somebody knows how to install and get the network card running from CLI?
<psykidellic> or any pointers?
<shenmue> maxamillion: you use the standrad icon theme?
<shenmue> psykidellic: do u have the network card module in your kenrel?
<Jester45> shenmue: he just installed a command lind only install
<psykidellic> i dont know if that was installed while CLI install
<`r0x`> re
<shenmue> Jester45: just install base system?
<psykidellic> yup
<psykidellic> otherwise it was getting stuck at 8%% all the ime
<somerville32> What card do you have?
<psykidellic> hold on... actually i dont know.....
<Jester45> shenmue: he cant...well cd should work
<psykidellic> anywhere that i can look at and tell you?
<shenmue> psykidellic: run "lspci", see if it shows words like "Ethernet controller"
<psykidellic> hold on
<psykidellic> nothing
<shenmue> Jester45: maybe he can try a livecd
<Jester45> shenmue: he get an bug that stops the install at 85%
<shenmue> psykidellic: then i guess kernel cannot find your card module
<shenmue> Jester45: did he try other distro before?
<psykidellic> hmm
<psykidellic> nope
<psykidellic> shenmue: you can ask me the question directly :)
<shenmue> psykidellic: maybe you can use a livecd, see if your card work properly
<somerville32> psykidellic, First off, you can add the alternative cd as a source and install the gui, if you'd like
<psykidellic> i just checked
<psykidellic> its  a 3com card
<psykidellic> i opened up the cabinet
<Jester45> would anyone here want to help me set up my static ip i know the subnet and gateway but im not sure what to so with ip
<psykidellic> ip of your machine?
<psykidellic> i generally let the router to assign my machine the ip
<Jester45> but i need static
<psykidellic> in the last 6 months
<psykidellic> it has always given me the same IP
<shenmue> Jester45: you can call the system admin
<psykidellic> same with my 3 other roommates
<psykidellic> but i remember
<psykidellic> on RH
<psykidellic> you could set up the IP if you wanted static......thru the network interface GUI
<Jester45> shenmue: ?
<Jester45> psykidellic: um yea im doing that but i dont know what ip to use i tried the oen i auto got but that didnt work
<Jester45> maybe i should restart router
<shenmue> Jester45: i thought you were in a company....
<psykidellic> generally...as thumb of rule...
<psykidellic> if say the router has 0.1
<psykidellic> the computers setup like
<psykidellic> 0.2, 0.3 and so on
<psykidellic> thats what we follow at our room
<Jester45> no no no i know all my LAN ip i dont know what to use as outside ip
<Jester45> my ip is 0.100
<psykidellic> outside ip??????
<psykidellic> you mean you want to access your macjine from outside?????
<Jester45> yes thats the point of a server
<psykidellic> aaah...that you cant do.....because the router is assigned dynamic IP from your ISP
<psykidellic> what you can do is then install
<psykidellic> dyndns....
<psykidellic> and then use hostname to connect...thats what i do with my mac laptop....
<psykidellic> i cant access it directly from IP
<psykidellic> but i am not sure how to assign an proper IP if you have one....sorry on that part :)
<Jester45> i should be able to
<somerville32> Ok
<psykidellic> i hv never configured a server like that before :)
<somerville32> psykidellic, I need the exact model.
<psykidellic> hold on
<somerville32> Jester45:You can configure your router to assign a static ip
<somerville32> Jester45: Or you can port forward based on the hostname of the machine
<Jester45> somerville32: all my ports are open i just want a static ip
<psykidellic> somerville32: parallel tasking II
<somerville32> Jester45: How are they all open?
<psykidellic> somerville32: 3com 40-0483-004
<psykidellic> somerville32: 0129T 782 40557
<Jester45> somerville32: DMZ all data that the router isnt sure where to put it gose to my machine
<psykidellic> somerville32: AGERE 40-04834
<Jester45> so when say somthing tries to connect at 5000 and no ports are forwarded then i get the data
<psykidellic> thats all that is written on the network card chip
<somerville32> Jester45: So you've already dmzed the computer?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> but i want a static ip
<Jester45> so i can remeber it
<somerville32> psykidellic, 3com Fast EtherLink XL 3C905B-TX 10/100 PCI Wake on lan
<shenmue> Jester45: you can assign your ip to your mac address in your router,maybe
<psykidellic> probably
<psykidellic> i dont know
<psykidellic> so how do i get it running now?
<Jester45> wanna help with that?
<psykidellic> as i would have to be connected to Internet to do apt-get
<Jester45> psykidellic: no you dont
<psykidellic> is it?
<psykidellic> i always had this idea that apt-get gets from the global debian/ubuntu branch
<Jester45> psykidellic: you can use a cd or transfer a .deb file
<Jester45> psykidellic: it will noramly
<psykidellic> hmmm
<psykidellic> so how do i get the network card running?
<psykidellic> i mean let xubuntu detect it?
<Jester45> i dont know
<somerville32> psykidellic, Try: sudo modprobe 3c59x
<psykidellic> did nothing
<somerville32> What do you mean by "did nothing"?
<psykidellic> it just came back to next command
<somerville32> try ifconfig now
<psykidellic> did
<somerville32> not listed?
<psykidellic> same...only loopback interface
<psykidellic> no eth0
<somerville32> Time to take a visit to Donald Becker's website
<shenmue> psykidellic: ifconfig eth0 up?
<psykidellic> hold on
<somerville32> oh, right right
<psykidellic> error while getting iterface flags: no such device
<psykidellic> strange!
<somerville32> psykidellic,
<somerville32> http://support.3com.com/infodeli/tools/nic/linuxdownload.htm
<psykidellic> i found the page by googling
<psykidellic> but i dont know
<psykidellic> which one to us
<psykidellic> use
<somerville32> http://support.3com.com/infodeli/tools/nic/linux/3c90x-102.tar.gz
<somerville32> I would guess
<psykidellic> thx
<somerville32> Can you get that onto your linux computer?
<psykidellic> i dont know how
<psykidellic> i have a usb drive
<psykidellic> i could try that way
<psykidellic> maybe tomorrow morning as I have to run now....
<psykidellic> thx for all the help...i am reaky happy that i am shifting to xubuntu :)
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> np
<somerville32> Thanks for stopping in! :)
<spo> Hi everybody
<spo> Anyone want to lend an xubuntu noob a hand?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What's the problem?
<spo> I did something stupid, i deleted panel1 from the panels (meant to kill panel 2)  any way to get the default panel 1 back?
<spo> I tried re-installing, no luck with that.   Are there any config files i should manually remove before reinstalling xubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you right-click on the remaining panel, does one of the menu entries say 'add new panel'?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (I can't check, since I'm using Gnome right now.)
<spo> I'm in gnome right now too
<spo> sry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Well, there you go.
<BlueEagle> hehe
<spo> lol
<spo> i'll switch over to an xubuntu session and brb.  Sorry bout that.
<spo> ok back,  sorry again.   The remaining panel doesn't have an "add new panel" option, although you can add new panels in the panel manager.   The problem is that when you add a new panel it is just a blank one.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can add items as wanted; menus, notification areas, clocks, applets, and so forth.
<somerville32> spo: Did you delete the top or bottom panel?
<spo> bottom
<spo> unfortunately
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Add a new panel on the bottom
<spo> k
<somerville32> The three applets on the panel by default is...
* somerville32 goes to look to make sure he gets the names right
<somerville32> Show Desktop
<somerville32> Task List
<somerville32> and; Pager
<spo> ok,  how about that launcher that has all of the programs listed?  Is there any way to set that back up? I noticed the desktop menu has all of that in it
<spo> hehehe, i should probably just live with using the desktop menu.   That'll teach me to go deleting panels.  hehehe
<spo> Thanks for helping me to get the task list back up somerville32, that was driving me nuts.
<somerville32> That is usually on the top panel
<somerville32> The menu applet that is
<spo> hmmmm
<somerville32> By desktop menu, do you mean right clicking the desktop?
<spo> yeah, that's what i meant by desktop menu
<spo> Oh cripes, i moved the top to the bottom... ugh
<somerville32> Yes, the menu applet (the one that sides in the panel) is on the top panel by default
<somerville32> *sits
<spo> that's where the confusion came in.  I moved top to bottom and deleted the bottom one (which is default at the top)
<somerville32> ah, lol
<somerville32> hehe
<spo> lol, i dug myself one heck of a hole here
* spo kix himself
<somerville32> It is possible to readd the menu yes
<somerville32> It is the last item in the applet list
<somerville32> Xfce menu
<spo> ahhhhhhhhhh... awesome.  just what i was looking for
<somerville32> If you want the original menu icon
<somerville32> You can find it in /usr/share/pixmaps
<somerville32> xubuntu-logo.png or something like that
<spo> awesome.  thank you.
<somerville32> No problem :)
<somerville32> Do you use Edgy or Dapper?
<somerville32> Hi poisonpotion :)
<spo> I beleive it's dapper, the LTS one
<somerville32> spo: Right.
<somerville32> In Edgy, there is a new desktop context menu. :)
<spo> Ahhhh, is it a lot different from dapper?
<poisonpotion> i'm downloading 6.10 iso, 1 more hour to go
<somerville32> spo: Debatable, lol
<spo> hehehe
<somerville32> spo: It is more "edgy", if you know what I mean
<spo> Vista,  what?
<somerville32> However, Feisty (the current development version) is looking awesome.
<spo> Do you think i should wait for feisty before i go for an upgrade?
<somerville32> spo: Well, you can't upgrade to Feisty from dapper.
<somerville32> You would have to upgrade to Edgy and then Feisty
<spo> gotcha
<somerville32> If you experience any issues with Edgy, I'm sure we could help you out.
<somerville32> I guess it is a choice you'll have to make, hehe
<spo> I might as well bite the bullet soon.
<somerville32> It isn't that bad
<somerville32> hehe
<spo> If it's anything like dapper I'm sure I'll like it.
<spo> Oh well, thank you again for all the help somerville.  I'm off to fiddle around a little more.
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Feel free to idle in here!
<somerville32> :)
<spo> eh, might as well...
* somerville32 grins.
<spo> :)
<poisonpotion> heh somerville32 you're 32nd in google result for "xubuntu community"
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Interesting
<somerville32> I don't see me
<somerville32> poisonpotion, Can you join #xubuntu-offtopic ? :)
<cellofellow> I have this problem. My mom uses Juno email. I'm trying to get it set up in Sylpheed-Claws, and the SMTP does work, but POP download doesn't It does authenticate, at least I think it does, but it downloads nothing. (Thunderbird does the same thing.)
<cellofellow> any ides?
<somerville32> I'm guessing you configure it wrong
<somerville32> : )
<cellofellow> well, yeah, but Juno's no help.
<cellofellow> well, it's not an SSL problem. Turning on SSL just made it worse.
<somerville32> Yuck : (
<cellofellow> Juno is crap.
<SergoTT> hello
<Jester45> hi
<SergoTT> Jester45 you are 45 years old?
<SergoTT> -)
<Jester45> sure
<Jester45> im 16
<SergoTT> i wanted to ask if under xubuntu are security updates?
<cellofellow> I got one today.
<Jester45> yes xubuntu has updates
<cellofellow> They happen with Ubuntu and the rest of the stuff.
<Jester45> if ubuntu gets an update so will xubuntu
<cellofellow> well, if it's a GNOME update, then just by virtue of the updated app not being installed, the update won't transfer.
<Jester45> unless
<Jester45> you have gnome on xubuntu
<cellofellow> SergoTT: BUT you have to have the <version>-security repositories enabled.
<SergoTT> i still have no distro:)
<somerville32> SergoTT, You're still running Windows? :)
<Jester45> w00t cellofellow i got 4 updates i win
<cellofellow> I got like 5.
<SergoTT> somerville32 yes
<somerville32> SergoTT, And you're interested in installing a linux distribution? :)
<SergoTT> yes, but under windows is an video-game without i can't live
<SergoTT> :))
<Jester45> it could work with linux
<SergoTT> and i dunno how to forget about this game
<SergoTT> and istall linux
<Jester45> whats it called
<cellofellow> well, dual-boot is always an option
<SergoTT> Jester45 in full window mode?
<SergoTT> The game is counter-strike 1.6:)
<somerville32> Counter strike, luckily, runs on Linux!! :)
<Jester45> thats what i was gonna check
<cellofellow> checked the winehq app database?
<somerville32> No
<somerville32> CS runs on Linux natively
<DarthLappy> somerville32: Wha!?
<cellofellow> sweet
<SergoTT> then i will install xubuntu
<somerville32> SergoTT, What video card do you have?
<aktee> hey people :)
<SergoTT> 64mb
<Jester45> nvidia or ati
<Jester45> what model
<cellofellow> nvidia, ati, intel?
<SergoTT> this is only i know about my video card
<SergoTT> hm
<somerville32> SergoTT, Your card should support 3d acceleration on Linux if you want to play CS happily
<SergoTT> i think intell
<cellofellow> intel is usually shared memory and for laptops
<SergoTT> my card support opengl
<cellofellow> and computers without a real video card
<cellofellow> well, yeah
<SergoTT> i use laptop:)
<DarthLappy> somerville32: How do you play it natively?
<Jester45> SergoTT: is it integrated or a card
<somerville32> DarthLappy: Counter Strike uses the steam engine which is open source.
<Jester45> DarthLappy: many games run on linux native
<DarthLappy> This is news to me.
<DarthLappy> Jester45: I know that >_>
<cellofellow> is the game OSS on linux, or will he have to buy again?
* DarthLappy fires up the Googlemeister.
<Jester45> he donesnt have to rebuy
<DarthLappy> I only have stuff on Steam.
<Jester45> http://liflg.org/?catid=6
<Jester45> all those run native
<Jester45> <a href="http://liflg.org/?catid=7">wine/cedega</a> run with wine
<Jester45> sorry if links are messed up
<somerville32> cellofellow, No. You just have to copy the data files over.
<somerville32> It is the same with Quake
<somerville32> The engine is open source
<cellofellow> ah, ok
<somerville32> I just installed the engine and copied over the data files from my windows partition
<somerville32> and voila!
<Jester45> cool
<SergoTT> ok, thanks to all
<somerville32> So half life will run on Linux natively too
* Jester45 starts up TPB
<DarthLappy> somerville32: Which version?
<DarthLappy> Original/Source?
<somerville32> Ermm... Source?
* somerville32 isn't a gamer.
<DarthLappy> The purdyful one?
<somerville32> I dunno
<somerville32> I could be completely wrong about it all
<DarthLappy> Hmm.
<somerville32> This is just my understanding of it, lol
<DarthLappy> Hhe.
<DarthLappy> Heh*
<Jester45> how many fps do you get
<somerville32> I don't play any games at all
<somerville32> Not recently atleast
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> celfellow needed some sleep
<somerville32> me too :)
<Jester45> me 3
<Jester45> jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org is my site
<Jester45> the home page explains it all
* somerville32 coughs something about that being offtopic.
<Jester45> its kinda ontopic
<Jester45> because i needed help getting somthing static
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> im getting off
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> anyone actually knows how to enable numlock upon boot?
<somerville32> I know there is a way
<somerville32> !numlock
<ubotwo> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<somerville32> :D
<malnilion> You know what really impresses me?
<malnilion> wine
<somerville32> :D
<malnilion> Wine has come such a long way since I used it like 3 years ago.
<somerville32> It has :] 
<Tree> im stalking stork
<somerville32> Tree: Hmm?
<Maximilian1st> Good morning somerville32 , well... good evening for you.
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> It is 5:30am here
<Maximilian1st> I thought you were in texas?
<Maximilian1st> I must be confusing ...
<Maximilian1st> It is 10h30 am here in switzerland
<somerville32> Thats Adam
<Maximilian1st> Will the new Xfce 4.4 be included in xubuntu? It is released this week-end.
<TheSheep> over my dead body!
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, lol, of course
<Maximilian1st> :-)
<TheSheep> hey, domain name zfce.org is free! :)
<Maximilian1st> lol
<Maximilian1st> and yfce?
<TheSheep> ymca
<Maximilian1st> but y fce?
<TheSheep> we should make ybuntu for ymca
<Maximilian1st> :-p
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: how do you know it's this weekend? The sites are silent...
<somerville32> It was announced
<somerville32> I knew it was being released this weekend too
<TheSheep> somerville32: where?
<TheSheep> somerville32: -dev mailing list?
<somerville32> The 21st was the tentative date set earlier this month
<Maximilian1st> They are sticking to the date. TheSheep mailing lists
<TheSheep> now I won't sleep :/
<Maximilian1st> Guys do you package the kernel for xubuntu or do you use the standard kernel from ubuntu?
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: standard
<Maximilian1st> TheSheep, thank you.
* TheSheep listens to "don't answer me"
<Maximilian1st> Europe is waking up...
<kalikiana> I have a weird problem: Glade and gtk stock buttons are not localized anymore and reinstalling languages doesn't seem to help. Any suggestions?
<Maximilian1st> somerville32, TheSheep Is there a log of all the packages that are installed? If so kalikiana check the file and see what you installed last that could have broken your localized glade and gtk? Is that a possible cause?
<Maximilian1st> I also have a question. This site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/software/CustomKernel suggests one should install the linux-tree package to compile it's own kernel, though I can't find that package. Old docs...?
<kalikiana> ah, I searched Synaptic for any available language packages and apparently language-pack-gnome-* needs to be installed besides language-pack-*. So it must have been removed accidentally as there is no dependency. I wonder if language manager should install it if it is missing.
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: honestly, I didn't manage to compile anything kernel-related on recent ubuntus -- even the kernel source is installed as a tar.bz2 file O.o
<kalikiana> Maximilian1st: there is "kernel-package" in the repo - I didn't try it, though.
<Maximilian1st> Sad. I give it a try in a few minutes. The tree exists here and I can browse it.
<Maximilian1st> You need it to compile yourself I suppose.
<somerville32> lol
<hmd64> hello
<Maximilian1st> Hi
<hmd64> I'm plane to make a mixture of edubuntu and xubuntu
<hmd64> edubuntu is great
<hmd64> but don't work nicely on older hardware
<TheSheep> hmd64: check out tuxlabs
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hmd64> there is no way to download it from their website http://www.tuxlabs.org.za/
<TheSheep> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x0808f2d8 ***
<TheSheep> Aborted
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> We will launch a separate website for this soon, which you can preview at http://www.tuxlab-os.co.za
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: what is tuxlab?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: and what tld is za?
<hmd64> TheSheep: are you working in tuxlab?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> hmd64: just heard they are planning to mix xubuntu with edubuntu
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: have you successfully installed vmware on feisty?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no, vmware is not free
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: what kind of "free" are you referring to?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: free as in RMS
<hmd64> hyper_ch: here is some info about tuxlabs http://jonathancarter.co.za/im-bringing-edgy-back
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: RMS=
<hyper_ch> ?
<HeathenDan> richard stallman
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: google for "define:rms" ;)
<hyper_ch> stallman was at the very end of the list :)
<hyper_ch> didn't know about that define thing in google :)
<grumpymole> tld za = southa frica
<grumpymole> ^ south africa
<hyper_ch> thx :)
<Maximilian1st> Zuid afrika
<hyper_ch> one never stops learning :)
* mode/#xubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b %ubotwo!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#xubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<netstar> what screen font does /etc/console-tools/config use in edgy?
<hmd64> I guess pixmap fonts
<netstar> can you say which ones?
<netstar> the variable is SCREEN_FONT
<hmd64> why you need that?
<netstar> so that I can have the same font in debian
<netstar> no-one can answer me, they think I'm on cloud cuckoo
<netstar> can you help?
<netstar> i suppose that's too much to ask
<netstar> hmd64: ?
<netstar> why you need that? heh
<hmd64> sorry I don't know enough
<netstar> wanker
<TheSheep> O.o
<TheSheep> he's on cloud cuckoo, or what? :)
<hmd64> ha ha
<TheSheep> shame he left, I culd tell him it's terminus
<hmd64> is there a way to switch languages in xubuntu?
<BrendanM> hello
<hmd64> hi
<BrendanM> Is there a way to set my default network interface? It constantly defaults to the wireless card, even when I have an ethernet cord plugged in. The only way I can make it stop is by actually pulling out the wireless card (it's a PCMCIA card).
<hmd64> this is an xubuntu topic only
<BrendanM> I'm running Xubuntu
<anton_> Ive just installed Xubuntu, and now I want to install the Java Runtime Enviroment.. Can someone give me please some advise how I can do that easily?
<hmd64> try easyubuntu to download all restricted things(mp3,java...)
<hmd64> you can download it also from sun's site
<TheSheep> hmd64: java is not restricted
<TheSheep> !sun-java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !info sun-java-bin
<ubotu> Package sun-java-bin does not exist in any distro I know
<traildustrider> Is anyone in here awake? I am in some trouble here I think...
<traildustrider> I have used ubuntu and decided to try xubuntu
<traildustrider> but I have issues and am not good enough to figure them out
<traildustrider> I have no Applications button
<traildustrider> does anyone know how to get that "start button" back?
<traildustrider> I actually don't knoiw if I have even had it since I installed
<pleia2> traildustrider: xubuntu doesn't have one on the interface by default, but if you right click on the desktop it'll bring it up
<traildustrider> I seen that one, pleia2 thanks :)
<pleia2> traildustrider: you can add it to your xfce panel too, right click on the panel and choose "add new item"
<traildustrider> late discovery, is there a way to install one?
<traildustrider> thank you
<pleia2> then choose "xfce menu"
<traildustrider> excellent :)
<traildustrider> I am visiting my parents since dad had surgery and their xp was bogged down with some heavy mal-ware so they are being forced into this :P
<traildustrider> they will NEED the button for sure
<pleia2> hehe, yeah
<traildustrider> will automatix install right through the Synaptic system anyone?
<traildustrider> I don't mean the questions to sound rushed or unappreciated, I am happy for the help :)
<traildustrider> nm, just found that answer :)
<gnomefreak> traildustrider: its not a good idea to use automatix just enable universe and multiverse repos and it will give you 95% of what automatix can give you.
* mode/#xubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-b %ubotwo!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#xubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<poisonpotion> i installed xubuntu n i choose to set network later in the text mode installation (i'm using wireless, wpa2). Now when installation is finished, and I want to follow the tutorial to set up wpa2, it doesn't even list my ath0 in iwconfig. How do I get it to register there?
<Maximilian1st> is ath_pci in lsmod?
<Maximilian1st> poisonpotion,
<poisonpotion> Maximilian1st: apparently no
<Maximilian1st> then modprobe it
<poisonpotion> modprobe ath_pci?
<Maximilian1st> yep
<poisonpotion> it says FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.
<Maximilian1st> then you have to install the restricted modules for your kernel
<poisonpotion> Maximilian1st: How do i do that? Sorry I'm a complete n00b..
<Maximilian1st> https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<poisonpotion> can't seem to find ath in synaptics
<poisonpotion> does it come default in xubuntu cd?
<Maximilian1st> then you have to install the restricted modules for your kernel
<poisonpotion> how do i do that?
<Maximilian1st> search for restricted
<somerville32> The Xubuntu meeting will be starting in a few minutes for those that are interested in #ubuntu-meeting
<Maximilian1st> and find the "restricted-modules" for your kernel. If they are not there
<Maximilian1st> then you need to add the multiverse to your sources
<poisonpotion> there are a couple of restricted modules listed here...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> somerville32: Is there a page with the topics for this one?
<poisonpotion> common, generic, 386, 2.6.17-10-386, 2.6.17-10-generic
<somerville32> PuMpErNiCkLe, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<poisonpotion> which one do i pick?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> somerville32: Thanks
<Maximilian1st> poisonpotion, check the /boot folder of your system and see which one is intsalled
<poisonpotion> it says generic, so i install the restricted generic as well?
<somerville32> yup
<poisonpotion_> muhahahaha
<poisonpotion_> i'm online with my xubuntu box now!
<vinze> Yes!
<vinze> :D
<poisonpotion_> Maximilian1st, thanx heaps, couldn't have done it without ur help
<poisonpotion_> ooo... gtk scrollbars are so pretty...
<vinze> Depending on your skin :D
<somerville32> poisonpotion, You got it to work? Awesome! :)
<poisonpotion_> hehehe thanx
<poisonpotion_> the forum was very very very very helpful
<vinze> somerville32: The Ubuntuforums hehehe :D
<poisonpotion_> i had to cross reference the wiki with the forum to get my home network to work
<poisonpotion_> but yeah, unless Maximilian1st helped me with the modprobe, i wouldn't have a clue where to start
<poisonpotion_> sleep now
* somerville32 waves.
<poisonpotion_> see ya guys
<vinze> Night
<poisonpotion_> and thanx
<Maximilian1st> 'night
<Maximilian1st> Oh man I should not have installed this feisty xubuntu... Wait till the product comes out.
<vinze> Why?
<Maximilian1st> Some things worked well in edgy and not in feisty. Laptop fn keys for lcd brightness for exam,ple
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> File bugs ;] 
<Maximilian1st> on launchpad?
<vinze> Yes
<Maximilian1st> I thought I could just add the option to the kernel but it gives me an error message when compiling...
<Maximilian1st> Is there a special section of the launchpad site for herd2 bugs?
<somerville32> Nope
<Maximilian1st> Apart from this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/software/CustomKernel, is there another one dedicated to kernel compiling in ubuntu?
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, Not that I know of
<somerville32> and sorry for being slow to respond - just busy with Xubuntu meeting #ubuntu-meeting
<Maximilian1st> np mate
<Jester45> whens the next xubuntu meeting
<somerville32> 2 weeks, Wednesday
<Jester45> wow
<Jester45> ubuntu has one like each week
<Jester45> i know its more popular but dang i was hoping like the 24
<Jester45> and im not sure about this because i have only been on xubuntu from drapper but it seems that edgy is a little less lightweight than drapper
<Jester45> is this becuase drapper is LTS or just how they are dev xubuntu
<somerville32> Not sure
<Jester45> for a shell script would could i get say *.avi in a folder to be send to ffmpeg and if there are 2 file witch match * how can i send them separtly
<Jester45>  for i in *.flv
<Jester45>  do
<Jester45>         echo i
<Jester45>         ffmpeg -i $i -ab 56 -ar 44100 -b 500  -s 320x240 $i.mpg
<Jester45>  done
<Jester45> was posted online could i just change the fir i in *.flv to *.avi?
<TheSheep> Jester45: !
<Jester45> TheSheep: ?
<TheSheep> !!!
<slow-motion> hallo
<vinze> Hallo
<hmd64> hi
<somerville32> hi :)
<Jester45> helloi
<hmd64> HO HO HO :)
<fijam> alloha
<vinze> Hoi
<hmd64> what are you playing? :)
<vinze> Dune Dashing in Dubai
<Pekke_> what is the best wireless lan managing and assistant etc. tool for xubuntu? wlanassistant?
<vinze> Isn't network-admin sufficient?
<vinze> You could try network-manager: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<vinze> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<Pekke_> thanks!
<vinze> np
<Crux2k> whats the command to install shit
<Crux2k> isnt it like sudo something
<Crux2k> i forget the rest
<AlbanuvA> sudo apt-get install
<TheSheep> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Crux2k> ok
<Crux2k> thanks
<fxr> hi folks how do i add a printer in xubuntu, i cant find anything relevant in my menu's?
<fxr> found it...
<fxr> sorry
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Feel free to idle :)
<ringdonut> Hello?
<somerville32> Hi! :)
<ringdonut> Arrghh...
<ringdonut> Stepmania won't run....
<ringdonut> 00:03.103: Your system is reporting that direct rendering is not available.  Please obtain an updated driver from your video card manufacturer.
<somerville32> ringdonut, What graphics card do you have?
<ringdonut> Some nvidia one
<ringdonut> How would I find out? Which command?
<TheSheep> lspci
<ringdonut> somerville32: GeForce FX 5200
<somerville32> !nvidia | ringdonut
<ringdonut> ...
* somerville32 twiddles his thumbs patiently.
<somerville32> Well
<somerville32> It appears the bot is dead
<ubotu> ringdonut: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<somerville32> Oh! :)
<ringdonut> lol
<ringdonut> Finally
<ringdonut> Have you ever played Metal Blob Solid?
<somerville32> I must admit no
<ringdonut> It's good
<ringdonut> Applications>Other>Add/Remove...
<ringdonut> search for Metal Blob Solid
<ringdonut> A 2D, Gory, Funny Shooter/platformer/Puzzler
<somerville32> I'll have to try it out :)
<ringdonut> Lol
<ringdonut> I'm qutie a linux expert ;)
<ringdonut> Add me on Gaim or whatever IM Client you use
<ringdonut> It's: ringdonut@googlemail.com
<somerville32> Jabber?
<Jester45> hello world
<Jester45> im back
<Jester45> back again
<Jester45> jester is back tell a friend
<Jester45> welcome back
<Jester45> if i do sudo apt-get -b source somepackage will it auto build it for me and optimize it?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Jester45> cool
<ghevan> hi, I'm having a bit of a problem making compositer on xubuntu edgy.
<somerville32> ghevan, Whats your issue?
<ghevan> hi
<ghevan> I want to enable compositor
<ghevan> but xfwm4 refuses to accept "compositor=on". Im running edgy btw.
<ghevan> OH and I added to xorg the options render accel and accelglx etc on device. But notheing seems to get it working.
<|2iggs> hello all
<|2iggs> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to have the mailwatcher application launch firefox, which would in turn go to gmail.com?
<TheSheep> |2iggs: sure
<TheSheep> |2iggs: just put in in 'run on click' filed in the preferences
<slow-motion> n8
<arsenip> aha! xubuntu chan :D
<TheSheep> he found us! run!
<somerville32> :)
<arsenip> xD
<arsenip> just put xubuntu on my tx1hp vaio
<arsenip> so i may or may not have to pick some brains :x
<somerville32> :)
<TheSheep> somerville32: chesire cat?
* somerville32 is currently brain dead.
<arsenip> see, im used to debian, so apt-get just makes everything really easy. though cant seem to find apps id of expected on the xubuntu apt :x
<TheSheep> hah, it's the norm for me :)
<arsenip> not sure if i need to add more sources
<TheSheep> arsenip: universe and multiverse, for starters
<TheSheep> hah, that arsenic was poisoned!
<somerville32> !software | arsenip
<ubotu> arsenip: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<arsenip> ty :)
<ringdonut> arse nip?
<ringdonut> ftw arse nip's nick!
<TheSheep> !language | ringdonut
<ubotu> ringdonut: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<somerville32> TheSheep: ftw is For The Win
<somerville32> ;] 
<arsenip> lol
<arsenip> nick is usually arsen
<arsenip> but ive not been on freenode in a while (few months)
<arsenip> so theres someone else with it now ;x
<TheSheep> somerville32: and what is arse?
<ringdonut> ?
<ringdonut> but..
<ringdonut> He is called arse nip?
<arsenip> lol no :x
<ringdonut> Why do I get the blame?
* ringdonut rants
<ringdonut> !botabuse | arsenip
<ubotu> arsenip: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ringdonut> muhuhaha
<TheSheep> ringdonut: bored? :3
<ringdonut> TheSheep: very.
<TheSheep> ringdonut: how about some bug triaging?
<ringdonut> :*B    <--- very messed up teeth
<ringdonut> :^B   <--- Version 2
<ringdonut> Bug triaging?
<ringdonut> WTF is that?
<TheSheep> ringdonut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<somerville32> TheSheep: arse is Artificial Robotic Sabotage Entity
<TheSheep> somerville32: isn't sabotage ot here?
<somerville32> It just might ;] 
<somerville32> ringdonut, Bug triage is an excellent way to help out! :)
<TheSheep> ringdonut: and to fight boredom
<ringdonut> OK...
<ringdonut> !botabuse | somerville32
<ubotu> somerville32: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ringdonut> No!
<ringdonut> the bots are broken again :(
<somerville32> :S
<ringdonut> lol
<gnomefreak> ringdonut: bots work fine now
<ringdonut> yay
<somerville32> ringdonut, Furthermore, you get karma for bug triaging! :)
<ringdonut> yay] 
<ringdonut> i need karma
<arsenip> as far as technically
<arsenip> is xubuntu any different to basic ubuntu (aside from xfce)
<TheSheep> arsenip: the difference is only in apps installed by default and desktop setup
<arsenip> righty
<arsenip> so the ubuntu help pages all apply then :)
<TheSheep> arsenip: xubuntu also doesn't start gnome-device-manager and similar things
<TheSheep> arsenip: mostly, but the gui is usually different
<fxr> hi, im having some problems, i was playing around with installing MTP, but things have went wrong (its not uninstalled) but i cant get my xfce desktop to show.. im missing my panels & beryl wont start no more.. can anyone help or tell me whats going on...
<fxr> *its not installed = its now uninstalled
<TheSheep> mtp?
<fxr> Microsft Media Transfer Protocol or some such
<TheSheep> can you run 'xfdesktop' or 'xfce4-panel' ?
<fxr> sorry the sheep can you gimme them 2 commands again pls..
<TheSheep> can you run 'xfdesktop' or 'xfce4-panel' ?
<Pekke> can someone help me: My font size seems to be different every time i start my computer & xubuntu. Settings MAnager/ display preferences:1024*768@61, user interface preferences: Font: sans12, theme:clearlooks. In firefox the font can be huge, and in Konversation it was really tiny, so what's wrong?
<TheSheep> Pekke: your system's dpi is not detected correctly, it seems
<somerville32> Konversation uses QT not Gtk+
<TheSheep> Pekke: you can force it
<TheSheep> Pekke: open terminal and type:  echo Xft.dpi: 96 >> ~/.config/xfce4/Xft.xrdb
<fxr> yes thats it The Sheep, i was missing my panels.. it must have remembered my crashed session settings from, that messed up MTP installed.. its all sorted now.. i think ll just use windows to transfer mp3s to my mp3 device
<TheSheep> Pekke: the relog and it should be ok
<TheSheep> fxr: don't forget to save session when logging out
<Pekke> TheSheep: it gave me nothing back...
<Pekke> oh, it gives Xft.dpi: 96
<Pekke> sorry
<fxr> yes.. ll try logging in and out now, thanks for the help..your a goodun'
<Pekke> is there any way to get some transluency or more themes to xubuntu?
<somerville32> Pekke: Yes. By using the compositor
<Pekke> i thought that it's only for kde?
<TheSheep> no, xubuntu has translucency and shadows (hardware accelerated) build in
<Pekke> ok
<Pekke> ok, because i had a feeling i've tried xubuntu with some more effects, and that must be because i had kubuntu and then installed xubuntu desktop? but now i have only xubuntu
<Pekke> somerville32: how can i get that? synaptics can't find it?
<somerville32> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<Pekke> i think 6.06
<Pekke> but i'm noobie...
<somerville32> I don't think 6.06 has the compositor
<Pekke> can i download it from somewhere or something?
<TheSheep> somerville32: I think it does
<somerville32> Pekke: TheSheep knows more about the compositor then I.
<TheSheep> Pekke: follow this: http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=en#xcomposite
<somerville32> Pekke | TheSheep >> Peke
<somerville32> !compositor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compositor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !compositor-#xubuntu is <reply> For instructions on how to enable the compositor in Xubuntu, please see http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=en#xcomposite
<ubotu> I'll remember that, somerville32
<somerville32> !compositor
<ubotu> For instructions on how to enable the compositor in Xubuntu, please see http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=en#xcomposite
<TheSheep> Pekke: if you still don't have the compositor tab in the window manager tweaks, then close it and edit ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml  and replace the line <option name="Xfwm/UseCompositing" type="int" value="0"/> with <option name="Xfwm/UseCompositing" type="int" value="1"/>
<Pekke> i thought i'll reboot first?
<TheSheep> Pekke: no, just restart X with alt+ctrl+backspace
<Pekke> roger
<TheSheep> finland :)
<Pekke> Ok, now i got that, but the font sizes are different again =(
<Pekke> now it's like at least 16 in konversation
<TheSheep> Pekke: well, they will stay like that now
<TheSheep> Pekke: you can change them in the app's settings
<TheSheep> (or the fix I gave you didn't work)
<Pekke> ok, but if i now change the font to smaller?
<Pekke> it should keep it that way?
<TheSheep> yes
<Pekke> well, it says that the system font is 12...
<TheSheep> you have forced fonts resolution to 96dpi -- the Windows default
<TheSheep> hmm... say, what is the last line in ~/.config/xfce4/Xft.conf?
<TheSheep> hmm... say, what is the last line in ~/.config/xfce4/Xft.xrdb
<TheSheep> sorry
<Pekke> Xft.dpi: 96
<TheSheep> ok
<Pekke> taht should be correct
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> I think the Windows' defaults that everyone are used to are 10pt fonts
<TheSheep> in 96dpi
<Pekke> ok, i'll make em smaller, and then do that desktop restart again
<TheSheep> btw, kde apps like konversation specify font sizes differently than gtk ones, I think
<TheSheep> they never match for me
<Pekke> thanks, now it seems to work
<TheSheep> Pekke: any luck?
<TheSheep> great
<TheSheep> Pekke: how about compositor?
<Pekke> it works also great
<Pekke> one smaller thing that bothers -which is really a minor thing, but it bothers me - is that the panel in the botton of the screen has to be like size 26, and still the xfce menu & firefox buttons are really tiny, and programs don't tile into two rows like in Kubuntu, but one program takes the whole height of the panel... but i guess there's not any simple solution to that, or can i change the width of menu button from somewhere and make
<Pekke> those running programs to line on two rows??
<TheSheep> Pekke: you could do that in your gtk theme, but it's an advanced thing
<TheSheep> Pekke: and I don't know the actual widget names for that
<TheSheep> Pekke: you'd probably need to look into the source code to check tha names
<Pekke> ok, well it's not so bad, i have 12 inch laptop, so i like to use all the screen i can efficiently.. =)
<TheSheep> Pekke: get rid of the task list entirely
<TheSheep> Pekke: workspaces switcher is enough
<TheSheep> :)
<Pekke> =)
<TheSheep> you can always get the list by middle-clicking on the desktop
<Pekke> my laptop doesn't have middle button =)
<TheSheep> Pekke: then bind a key to xfce-show-window-list
<TheSheep> or how it is called
<Pekke> hmm..
<TheSheep> xfdesktop --windowlist
<Pekke> well... i don't know, then i can't be able to see the battery status and all if i ain't got no pane in the bottom...
<TheSheep> Pekke: move them to the one at the top
<Pekke> i took the top one off, and put everything to the bottom (menu& firefox buttons, task list, wlan monitor, running applications list, battery monitor, time
<TheSheep> well, you can leave the bottom one, just remove the task list from it and put some more useful things
<TheSheep> you can laos make it shorter, not taking up whole width
<TheSheep> then you always have some free space to click on to bring the menu
<TheSheep> Pekke: that'swhat I have, but it doesn't have to work good for you
<Pekke> yes, that i know, but it's not too much help then... i've tried the auto-hide, but sometimes it freaks and won't rise again
<TheSheep> Pekke: the point is to try different setups to see
<Pekke> yes, i understand.. i have to creative and try out..
<TheSheep> Pekke: I had it set to floating and almost 100 transparent for some time
<TheSheep> Pekke: worked almost like autohiding
#xubuntu 2007-01-21
<Pekke> hmm, that may be useful hint
<arsenip> anyone advise on installation of wireless drivers for my tx1hp (vaio)? not sure where to start :x
<TheSheep> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pidgas> any sound gurus here?
<pidgas> amarok works, movies work, etc.  No sounds on startup OR from Gaim.
<pidgas> any thoughts appreciated
<dosnlinu1> I'm having trouble burning an iso with xfburn
<Commander-Crowe> dosnlinu1, use something else, like Kb3
<dosnlinu1> xfburn won't work then?
* dosnlinu1 installs gnomebaker
<Commander-Crowe> or that
<dosnlinu1> didn't feel like installing qt ;)
<dosnlinu1> gnomebaker doesn't have all the nice soundfx :(
<eteran> dosnlinu1, how about xcdroast?
<dosnlinu1> never tried it
<dosnlinu1> but worth a shot next time I need to burn an ISO
<eteran> I neither I've to admit, but alot of people recommend it, so it cant be that bad
<dosnlinu1> hmm, xcdroast put an entry in multimedia
<dosnlinu1> xfburn/gnomebaker put one in accessories
<Pekke> is there some application that i can use my webcam to videochat with? Kopete didn't seem to do anything else than jsut give a blank blue screen....
<dosnlinu1> skype?
<dosnlinu1> I'm not sure if their video version has been released for *nix yet though
<Pekke> is the installing really hard?
<dosnlinu1> no, just click on the debian package link on the download page
<Pekke> skype might too have an issue with the cam / drivers...
<Pekke> ok, i'll try
<Jester45> anyone here know how ot combine xvid avi's? or mpeg2?
<gunny01> this is my problem. I have a printer which is connected to a WinXp compter on our home network which i want to connect to with my xubuntu box. can someone point me to a tutorial or something similar for setting up such a system?
<Owner_> hello, can please someone help me with my screen resolution?
<nighthawk02> Hi, can someone suggest which power manager to use (other than gnome-power-manager) ?
<gunny01> Owner_: Aplications -> Settings -> Display settings
<cellofellow> hi
<somerville32> !samba | gunny01
<ubotu> gunny01: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bur[n] er> what do Xfce folk out there use for their vnc server?  I've been using x11vnc, but I'm curious if there are any gtk things with interactivity like vino... or if vino could be used in xfce?
<Jester45> are you using ubuntu (GNOME)?
<Jester45> anything that works with ubuntu works with xubuntu
<somerville32> (for the most part)
* bur[n] er puts Jester45 up to the challenge of making vino work in xfce
<somerville32> hehe
<Jester45> is it somthing special?
<bur[n] er> heh, I think so.  I'm not sure how vino works exactly, but my understanding is very tightly with gnome
<pidgas> hi everyone!
<pidgas> I'm using Xfce 4.3.99.2 and would like to get rid of the Home, File System, and Trash icons while still allowing Launcher/File Icons...can it be done?
<pidgas> On the desktop that is
<pidgas> I'm not used to this all or nothing stuff with Linux
<somerville32> Yes
<somerville32> Infact, it is by default in Xubuntu
<pidgas> oh?
<pidgas> i'm using xubuntu
<pidgas> well, i backed into it
<somerville32> Did you use the installer from xfce.org?
<pidgas> nope
<pidgas> started with ubuntu server, b/c I just wanted a command line installation (didn't know about the alternate disks when I started)
<pidgas> replaced the kernel, and added the packages I wanted
<pidgas> using apt-get
<pidgas> then synaptic
<pidgas> I didn't use the xubuntu-desktop package b/c I didn't want Abiword, Gnumeric, Orage, etc
<pidgas> I did a dist-upgrade recently to Feisty Fawn, and Xfce 4.3.99.2 was installed.  And up popped these desktop icons I can't seem to get rid of
<frankabel> can I here ask something about Terminal program?
<somerville32> frankabel, sure :)
<frankabel> in edit->preference->shortcuts menu of program "Teminal" I change the "previous tab" shortcut to "<Shift><Control><n>" but don't work
<frankabel> anybody have tested that shortcut?
<frankabel> is that a bug?
<gunny02> when i open abiword, the spell checker doesn't pick up (obvious) spelling errors, even though i have enabled it and everything. It's like i've spelt everything correctly, but i havent, and it's quite annoying. any help?
<Jester45> what language
<Jester45> you might not have the right plugin
<Jester45> thats my guess
<gunny02> us english
<frankabel> sorry the typo... with "Teminal" I menan "Terminal" :)
<somerville32> Hi Adam
<maxamillion> somerville32: hello
<Jester45> gunny02: ask maxamillion
* maxamillion feels like poop
<gunny02> maxamillion: when i open abiword, the spell checker doesn't pick up (obvious) spelling errors, even though i have enabled it and everything. It's like i've spelt everything correctly, but i havent, and it's quite annoying. any help?
<maxamillion> gunny02: uhmmm... lemme test something with it on my machine
<maxamillion> gunny02: no clue ... it seems to work for me, and this is a new install (roughly a week old) and that was the first time i used abiword on this laptop ... what version of xubuntu are you running?
<Jester45> gunny02: what ric client are you on
<Jester45> irc*
<gunny02> maxamillion: 6.10, new install also.
<gunny02> Jester45:gaim
<cryosphere> so I've been trying to get xubuntu to get onlin e
<cryosphere> for the last 12 hours, if you htink you want to try helping look at http://pastebin.com/864042
<Jester45> gunny02: do word get spell checked in that?
<gunny02> what, gaim?
<gunny02> don't think so
<Jester45> well somthing is wrong with your spell checker bnecuase gaim shouold spellcheck
<Jester45> cryosphere: do youhave DHCP?
<cryosphere> yes - if you look toward the end of the pastebin
<cryosphere> but xubuntu seems to disagree
<Jester45> thats what i was looking at
<gunny01> hello
<gunny01> power outage
<gunny01> any help with my abiword problem?
<cryosphere> Jester - additionally when I'm windows I can verify that all my network setting are set to DHCP
<cryosphere> and I always used DHCP with linux before, and the router didnt change
<Jester45> gunny01 somthing is worng with your spellchecker gaim should check
<pidgas> anyone here know how to remove the Home, File System, and Trash icons from the xfce desktop?
<frankabel> can anybody test if the "Previous Tab" shortcut of the Terminal program work fine?
<psykidellic> hi
<psykidellic> http://support.3com.com/infodeli/tools/nic/linuxdownload.htm
<psykidellic> i need driver fpr 3c95x module for my xubuntu
<psykidellic> but the link dosnt work
<pidgas> 3c95x ? really?
<psykidellic> xubuntu is not detecting my network card so any idea how can I get my network card running?
<psykidellic> well thats what my prof from whom i got the computer asked me to do
<pidgas> hmmm
<gunny01> wired/wireless?
<pidgas> that's a wired ethernet NIC
<pidgas> I think
<psykidellic> wired
<psykidellic> 3com ethernet card
<pidgas> I think there's a module in the kernel that supports it
<pidgas> what kernel are you running?
<gunny01> but you'd have to recomplie =-O
<psykidellic> i just have a plain vanilla CLI system installed.....
<psykidellic> hold on
<psykidellic> i will tell you the kernel
<pidgas> how about lsmod | grep 3c95
<psykidellic> 2.6.17-20
<psykidellic> xubuntu downloaded yesterday
<pidgas> yeah, ok
<psykidellic> no listing
<gunny01> normally wired cards are pretty hunky dory
<pidgas> is 3c95x listed in lsmod?
<psykidellic> nothing came
<psykidellic> when i do lsmod | greo 3c95
<pidgas> grep?
<psykidellic> grep sorry
<gunny01> grep, not greo
<psykidellic> yeah...grep
<pidgas> ok
<pidgas> well, I can think of two things to try
<psykidellic> hmmm...
<pidgas> first, you can try modprobe 3c95x
<psykidellic> nothibf returns
<psykidellic> i tried that
<pidgas> alright, fair enough
<psykidellic> sorry
<pidgas> after that I'd install the generic kernel
<psykidellic> i was trying 3c95x
<psykidellic> it is 3c59x
<gunny01> ah... grep shjpw anything
<gunny01> *show
<psykidellic> lsmod | grep 3c59x
<psykidellic> is shown
<gunny01> goofy!
<pidgas> that's weird
<gunny01> *goody
<psykidellic> two files
<psykidellic> 3x59x
<psykidellic> mii
<pidgas> are you running 6.06?
<pidgas> 6.10?
<pidgas> edgy?
<psykidellic> 6.10
<pidgas> well, if I were you i'd install the generic kernel and reboot
<pidgas> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<pidgas> assuming that it's not already installed
<pidgas> i think they're up to the 2.6.17 kernel now
<psykidellic> generic kernel?
<psykidellic> i installed that itself....
<psykidellic> thru text mode install
<psykidellic> now since my network is not installed
<psykidellic> i cant get the internet running
<psykidellic> uname -a
<psykidellic> shows i am having 2
<psykidellic> 2.6.17
<pidgas> how do you know it's the card driver?
<psykidellic> i dont know.......
<pidgas> sorry, i misread what you wrote earlier
<psykidellic> i just know which kernel is installed
<psykidellic> its 2.6.17-10 generic
<pidgas> how many interfaces are coming up with ifconfig?
<psykidellic> 1
<psykidellic> loopback
<pidgas> what about /etc/network/interfaces?
<psykidellic> hold on
<psykidellic> 2 lines
<psykidellic> auto lo
<psykidellic> iface lo inet loopback
<psykidellic> i think thats the problem?
<psykidellic> its not lloking for eth0 or its not loaded
<pidgas> what about dmesg?  any stuff about the card?
<pidgas> eth0 isn't loading
<pidgas> for whatever reason
<pidgas> google search for 3c59x and ubuntu shows a bunch of results about the module kernel being broken
<psykidellic> hmmm
<psykidellic> but what should i search for in dmesg?
<frankabel> how I add spelling check to the gaim?
<pidgas> sorry, had to disappear for a sec
<psykidellic> no problem
<pidgas> try searching for eth0
<pidgas> i dunno
<psykidellic> nothing
<psykidellic> grep eth is showing up nothing
<psykidellic> now if 3c95x module is broken,....whats the alternative?
<psykidellic> change the card?
<pidgas> yeah
<pidgas> you can buy cheap cards lotsa places
<pidgas> where are you?
<psykidellic> iowa city....
<psykidellic> i can do that
<pidgas> no shit?!!!
<pidgas> iowa city?
<psykidellic> yeah
<pidgas> wow
<psykidellic> why?
<pidgas> on irc you find people from all over the world
<psykidellic> but then i have to wait for couple of days...i am a student in the university and  i dont have a car :)
<psykidellic> where are you from?
<pidgas> i've been talking to people from germany, etc all night tonight
<psykidellic> hahahahahaa
<pidgas> but I went to med school and did my residency at Iowa
<pidgas> I lived on Benton then Teeters Ct (off Highway 1 near Wig and Pen)
<psykidellic> i know benton
<psykidellic> i stay in melrose
<pidgas> yeah, near the top of the hill there is Carriage Hill apartments, I lived there
<pidgas> melrose ct?
<pidgas> or just melrose
<pidgas> so you're on the west side
<pidgas> anywhere near the hospital?
<pidgas> or further down?
<psykidellic> down
<psykidellic> lot of my frnds live in carriage hill
<pidgas> I liked it
<pidgas> ahh...Iowa City
<psykidellic> i live near hawkeye apartments
<psykidellic> near the field house
<pidgas> sure
<pidgas> yeah
<pidgas> wait, the field house?
<pidgas> you mean the one right by the hospital?
<psykidellic> no no
<pidgas> I thought hawkeye apartments were further down
<psykidellic> then probably the one i am refering to is not field house
<pidgas> oh
<psykidellic> another frnd of my also suggesting buying a new network card!
<pidgas> lol
<pidgas> smart guy
<psykidellic> do you think i should try 6.06?
<psykidellic> 6
<psykidellic> 06?
<psykidellic> dapper?
<pidgas> from the little I can tell, it sounds like the 3c59x driver is borked in the 2.6 kernel from 2.6.8 on
<pidgas> i wouldn't have high hopes
<psykidellic> hmmmm
<pidgas> the other direction you could try is Feisty
<psykidellic> whats that?
<pidgas> see if it's been fixed
<pidgas> the next version of ubuntu
<psykidellic> okie
<psykidellic> but none of the site is giving download for that
<pidgas> it's in "alpha"
<pidgas> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<pidgas> all the releases you could ever want are at http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/
<psykidellic> i will probably mail my professor and ask him what to do...he knows more about the system then i do :)
<pidgas> CS professor?
<psykidellic> yeah
<psykidellic> actually dept. assitant chair
<pidgas> well, he'd have as good a shot as anyone
<psykidellic> nope
<psykidellic> sorry...
<pidgas> she?
<psykidellic> not for you
<psykidellic> another room :)
<pidgas> did you just go dirty on me?
<psykidellic> nope!
<psykidellic> :)
<pidgas> someone else then ;-)
<psykidellic> hahahahahahahahahahaahah
<psykidellic> sucks when things dont work1
<pidgas> agreed
<pidgas> psykidellic http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/01/how-to-install-network-card-in-linux.html
<pidgas> something to try
<psykidellic> hmmm
<psykidellic> hold on
<psykidellic> very strange
<psykidellic> my installation
<psykidellic> dosnt have
<psykidellic> /lib/modules/2,6,17-10-generic/net
<psykidellic> as mentioned in the lblog
<pidgas> weird
<pidgas> what's in there?
<pidgas> /lib/modules/
<psykidellic> hodl on
<pidgas> wait, it's in kernel
<psykidellic> hold on
<pidgas> /lib/modules/2.5.17-10-generic/kernel/net
<psykidellic> will tell
<pidgas> (guessing, but I found a net directory there)
<psykidellic> its there
<psykidellic> no eth0 or anything
<psykidellic> 802, 8021q appletalk etc
<pidgas> yeah, me too
<psykidellic> and there is no /etc/modules,conf
<psykidellic> only one file
<psykidellic> modules is there
<pidgas> well, then that's not a very helpful site at all now is it
<psykidellic> yeah
<psykidellic> but i remenver
<psykidellic> reading somewhere else
<psykidellic> you had to do the same alias thing
<psykidellic> but it was another file
<psykidellic> now i dont remember which file is that
<nighthawk02> hi, does anyone know how to make xubuntu hibernate/suspend when idle?
<maxamillion> nighthawk02: there should be an option in the screensaver configuration in applications->settings->settings manager->screensaver
<nighthawk02> maxamillion, I've been there but it only talks about powering down the monitor.  I'm interested in suspending the entire machine
<nighthawk02> I tried gnome-power-manager but it did not go into suspend or hibernate automatically
<maxamillion> nighthawk02: oh ... yeah, that much i can't say i know how to do... never tried :/
<nighthawk02> thanks maxamillion...
<psykidellic> hello maxmillion
<maxamillion> psykidellic: hi hi
<psykidellic> how r u?
<psykidellic> still not been able to get up the network card
<maxamillion> not feeling extremely well ... but i will survive
<psykidellic> my proff. said that i have to load 3c59x module
<maxamillion> psykidellic: ouch, that's no good :(
<psykidellic> and doing a google
<psykidellic> it shows that from kernel 2.6.8
<psykidellic> those drivers are broken
<psykidellic> and i am stufying this page: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/01/how-to-install-network-card-in-linux.html
<psykidellic> but nothing in that seems to be macthing my system
<maxamillion> hrmm...
<psykidellic> maxamillion: any idea where the modules.conf or its corresponding files are kept in ubuntu
<maxamillion> psykidellic: you talking about /etc/modules or maybe the directory /etc/modules.d/ ?
<psykidellic> maxamillion: there is no modules.d in my system
<psykidellic> modprobe.d
<psykidellic> and modules
<maxamillion> psykidellic: do you just want to see what modules are present?
<psykidellic> no no..i wanted to follow the steps given at: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/01/how-to-install-network-card-in-linux.html
<maxamillion> oh ...
<maxamillion> psykidellic: yeah ... i don't think it actually exists
<psykidellic> hmmm
<redwyrm> is there a command that does the same thing as pressing the Hibernate button?
<gunny01> redwyrn: I'm sure their is, try googling, it's likely to be a generic linux command and no buntu specific
<redwyrm> gunny01, I think I looked before and didn't find anything
<frankabel> how can I sync. my systen with an ntp server?
<hyper_ch> !ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 464 kB
<frankabel> let me see, thanks
<addyk> OK :) Hello xubuntu :) Can someone help me a little? I wanted to put the NVIDIA drivers and managed to kill X-server and run the installation. But it asked a some programs to be installed. I installed them and ran the Instalation again. And then it worked... I edited the xorg.conf file to use the nvidia instead of nv drivers. The thing is... I don't really see the changes.... and GL doesn't work... so Can someone please tell me if I did something wrong?
<TheSheep> addyk: how did you install the drivers? with apt-get?
<addyk> TheSheep: Nope it's a shell script from nvidia.com
<addyk> A large shell script
<addyk> NVIDIA [...] .sh
<TheSheep> then yes, you did something wrong XD
<addyk> OUCH
<addyk> Hehe :D Can it be mended? :D
<TheSheep> not sure
<TheSheep> the nvidia installer has an uninstall option, I think
<addyk> In theory aptitude or apt-get should have the driver?
<frankabel> obotu: do you reffer to the "xntp" packages?
<TheSheep> yes, it has it
<TheSheep> !bot | frankabel
<ubotu> frankabel: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<addyk> OK :) Then I'll search the database :) Thanks.
<frankabel> woaw!
<hyper_ch> !nvidia | addyk
<ubotu> addyk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frankabel> can anyone recommed me an ntp client?
<TheSheep> addyk: nvidia-glx is the package you want
<addyk> That bot scares me :))
<addyk> Thank you :)
<TheSheep> addyk: but I think you need to remove the one from nvidia.com first
<frankabel> a light client with gui
<addyk> I had the pleasure of meeting ubotu on kubuntu... :) Nice :)
<addyk> TheSheep: I will in some way :D
<TheSheep> frankabel: client for what?
<frankabel> ntp
<addyk> Thanks again and have a good day! :)
<TheSheep> frankabel: go to system->time and date
<TheSheep> frankabel: and check the box 'sync my time'
* addyk says Bye bye to #xubuntu
<TheSheep> um, it's "keep time synchronized with internet servers"
<frankabel> Thanks! right now is installing ntp support
<frankabel> why this don't come installed by default?
<TheSheep> frankabel: some peole don't like when their computer communicates with outside servers every time they boot without their consent
<frankabel> yes.. I'm agree with that but my point is that even the checkbox "Keep clock sync." is disable the xubuntu must have installed the NTP support
<TheSheep> why add clutter?
<frankabel> beside I see that ntpdate package is installed
<frankabel> just seem that "system->time and date" don't use it
<frankabel> all seem that use other client
<TheSheep> not sure
<frankabel> isn't good that an ntp client is installed by default (ntpdate) and other is required to make "system->time and date" to work
<TheSheep> frankabel: maybe it doesn't download the client, just the server list?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: should beryl also run on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yes, it runs fine
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: just kill xfwm4 and run beryl instead
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: the only glitch is the workspace switcher
<hyper_ch> I just wonder whether my old geforce would be able to run it...
<TheSheep> probably yes
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, I needed to deactivate composite
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: there is a compatibility list on the beryl website
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: won't work
<frankabel> TheSheep: anyway is package that make useless the checkbox "keep clock sync..."
<frankabel> TheSheep: I think that the ntp package must be installed by default
<TheSheep> frankabel: report this feature requests at bugs.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> frankabel: or on the dev mailing list
<redwyrm> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<frankabel> ok
<frankabel> what tool can I use in xubuntu like outlook?
<frankabel> contac manager
<frankabel> task manager and email reading
<maxamillion> frankabel: for email, we use thunderbird ... or you can install sylpheed-claws for a light weight alternative (but its a little less feature rich as of right now) ... for task management, orage (a panel plugin for calendar/clock) is really capable and pleasantly simple to use
<lgk> What are the main differences between gnome and xfce? Im looking at screenshots and it looks pretty much the same to me, cosmetical that is
<frankabel> thanks
<maxamillion> frankabel: no prob
<maxamillion> lgk: the main reason xubuntu and ubuntu look alike is because we configure xfce to look like gnome for a sense of uniformity
<frankabel> maxamillion: Do you think that ntp package must be installed by default?
<lgk> maxamillion: ok..
<maxamillion> lgk: differences are mainly the fact that xfce is more customizable, more light weight because it only depends on gtk but not any gnome-libs (which are mainly what drag it down in performance), also xfce is completely modular and you can mix and match different components of your desktop to make it function how ever you see fit
<maxamillion> frankabel: what is ntp?
<frankabel> without that package the "system -> time and date"
<lgk> sounds good to me
<lgk> is it also harder to use than gnome?
<frankabel>  maxamillion: Description: Network Time Protocol: network utilities
<lgk> does it lack features that gnome has? because gnome is the only DE i have used for linux
<frankabel>  NTP, the Network Time Protocol, is used to keep computer clocks accurate
<frankabel>  over the Internet, or by following an accurate hardware receiver which
<frankabel>  interprets GPS, DCF-77, NIST or similar time signals.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: actually beryl works :) with XGL instead of AIGLX
<maxamillion> lgk: not at all ... i actually prefer it, the slowest machine i run xubuntu on is a 1.5ghz pentium-m, i just like the way xfce is better
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: however how to handle that "workspace" problem?
<lgk> maxamillion: ok but my computer is pretty decent though
<maxamillion> lgk: the only thing xfce lacks at the moment is the ability to view network windows shares without the help of extra programs (a problem that should be fixed soon)
<maxamillion> lgk: by soon i mean, in the next release (with any luck(
<maxamillion> )*
<maxamillion> lgk: my Athlon64 X2 4600+ w/ 2gb of ram that sits at my desk at work is pretty decent, but it still runs xubuntu ;)
<lgk> but is it harder to use?
<maxamillion> lgk: no, it isn't harder to use at all
* lgk downloads
<maxamillion> lgk: just do "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" and select xfce from the sessions menu next time you login and try it out, if you like it ... awesome, you should use it ... if not, then atleast you know now :)
<lgk> last time i did that my icons all messed up
<lgk> and i got error messeges
<maxamillion> lgk: oh ... ok
<lgk> that was after installing kubuntu-desktop though
<maxamillion> lgk: well then download the xubuntu desktop/install image and run it as a live cd session to try it out :)
<lgk> maxamillion: nah i hate live cd's
<lgk> :p
<TheSheep> yeah, that windows live cd is horrible :P
<lgk> ?
<lgk> is there even such a thing?
<maxamillion> actually yes ... but its kinda a hack that is generally used to perform tech services
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I'm now back in the normal xfce session but I don't have the workspaces anymore
<lgk> maxamillion: are themes easy to install in xfce? and also, does it use thunar?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: settings->workspaces and margins
<maxamillion> lgk: Thunar is the xfce file manager ... it is written and maintained by the xfce devel team
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: beryl sets the number of workspaces to 1
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: found it, thx :)
<maxamillion> lgk: and yes, themes are generally easy to install, sometimes there are slight issues ... but in general, not hard
<lgk> maxamillion: ok.. sorry for all the questions :p
<maxamillion> lgk: no no, not at all ... this is why the irc channel is here
<lgk> is thunar anything like nautilus? because im not a big fan of nautilus
<maxamillion> :)
<TheSheep> it's better
<maxamillion> lgk: thunar, in my opinion, is what nautilus wishes it could be
<TheSheep> it's the Nautilus done right :)
<lgk> i couldnt even make nautilus to have an address bar on startup!
<maxamillion> lgk: its simply everything you ever wanted a file manager to be
<frankabel> what donwload manager do you think that must be used on xubuntu
<TheSheep> lgk:  Nautilus has this option
<TheSheep> lgk: Thunar too
<TheSheep> frankabel: none
<lgk> TheSheep: the address bar didnt stay so i had to kept re enabling it every time i opened it
<maxamillion> lgk: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html
<TheSheep> lgk: there is an option in the preferences for that
<TheSheep> lgk: "always open in browser windows" or something
<lgk> TheSheep: ok.. this was a while ago though
<lgk> How about desktop icons and folders etc?
<lgk> i didnt think xfce supported that
<frankabel> TheSheep: Ok, but I need one... what you recommend?
<lgk> frankabel i have tried AXL
<lgk> or something similiar
<lgk> worked great
<maxamillion> lgk: it "does" ... the version of xfce included in edgy is actually xfce4.4RC1 which is still under development, so any features that caused an instability, the xubuntu devs just kinda took out ... so as of now, using desktop icons in edgy takes a little effort
<lgk> maxamillion :(
<frankabel> lgk: thanks
<lgk> but its going to work just as well like in gnome/kde later right?
<gpocentek> maxamillion: ?
<gpocentek> maxamillion: desktop icons work fine in edgy
<maxamillion> gpocentek: do they? ... i remember during the devel cycle of edgy there were issues
<maxamillion> i don't use them, just thought they were dissabled ...
<gpocentek> ...
<maxamillion> lgk: nvm, don't listen to me ... apparently desktop icon work, but just aren't added to the default installation
<gpocentek> special desktop icons (trash, home, and file system) have been removed from the desktop
<lgk> o.o
<gpocentek> this doesn't mean that desktop icons don't work
<maxamillion> gpocentek: i just remember there was an issue with them... i know they were removed, but there was even an email in the -devel mailing list that told how to get them functional if an issue came up
<gpocentek> the only problem was the existance of the ~/Desktop dir, which has been solved before the release IIRC
<maxamillion> i dunno ... maybe i am just mistaken about the icons, i'm not a big fan of desktop icons ... i think that's why i have 2 panels, one for application menu, launchers, sys tray, etc. and the other for workspace management and application minimization
<maxamillion> gpocentek: ah, that could be the problem
* maxamillion has a horrible memory
<gpocentek> :)
<maxamillion> ok ... i'm outta here ... its 4am, i need sleep
<maxamillion> laters all
<lgk> and this channel went dead
<TheSheep> not at all
<TheSheep> just calm
<frankabel> jaja
<frankabel> how enable spelling check inthe abiWord
<frankabel> ?
<frankabel> when I go to menu tools->check spelling  is disable
<TheSheep> frankabel: I think you need to go to system->language preferences and isntall proper dictionaries
<frankabel> thanks
<frankabel> again... why at less english isn't installed by default
<frankabel> ?
<frankabel> is a very nice feature the check spelling
<TheSheep> frankabel: because United States of America are not the whole world
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: nicely put :)
<frankabel> i'm agree with you (I'm from Cuba) but if I pick english from my installation... is logic that I get english language support
<frankabel> for example due to my bad english I need check spelling
<TheSheep> not necessarily -- and the dictionaries take a lot of space
<TheSheep> for some reason people don't like things they don't use lying around
<TheSheep> for example, once they migrate from gnome, they want to uninstall gnome, even when it doesn't interfere at all
<Pekke> Hi! What's the difference between suspend and hibernate in laptops?
<frankabel> yes I'm agree with you... just think that spell check is a very important thing to had enable in abiWord
<frankabel> by default
<hyper_ch> frankabel: well, my OS is als in english but the vocabularies I need are German / French / Italien
<hyper_ch> Pekke: Hibernation --> Will save the ram to disk and power off the laptop
<hyper_ch> Pekke: suspend --> will not power off the laptop
<Pekke> so what does the susped do? i have to push the power button to get any response after i've suspended
<hyper_ch> Pekke: suspend will not poweroff completly
<Pekke> what i've tested is that suspend is quicker to both ways than hibernation. Is it like suspend takes battery a bit, but hibernation doesn't?
<frankabel> what is the command line to "hide windows and show desktop" I know that exist a item that can be added to the Panel... but I want know the command line
<Juz_moi> what is the command to determine which version of xubuntu you are running?
<frankabel> Pekke: sure
<hyper_ch> Pekke: in suspend it notebook is still running... and hence using up the battery
<hyper_ch> hibernate will completly turn it off... however it will restore everything as it was... opening programs and files within them...
<frankabel> just think on the display, hibernate = display off and suspend = display without input signal
<frankabel> :)
<Pekke> ok, thank's for the information.
<frankabel> well.. i don't know a command but the really is that cat /etc/apt/sources.list will give you nfo
<frankabel> nfo = info
<Pekke> is there any way to make the panel in the bottom(i have xfcu menu button, task list, system tray & clock in it) smaller height, like in Kubuntu, or windows..? i've set it tot smallest in the panel properties, but still it's like really big...
<frankabel> try outo hide
<Pekke> i don't actually like it, when working with some applications witch have buttons in the bottom, the panel will accidentally jump up...
<frankabel> that's true
<Juz_moi> thanks frankabel
<Pekke> and because i'm working with 12 inch laptop, i would like to use the whole space efficiently..
<TheSheep> frankabel: alt+ctrl+d
<frankabel> I had a key broken(alt)... and need that other good key replace it... can i do that on linux?
<frankabel> TheSheep: where can I change that shortcut?
<Caleb> hola me han dixo ke aki me ayudarian con el wine?
<frankabel> Is the xububtu repository  the same that ubuntu? I mean can I set up my /etc/apt/sources.list to point to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu without any problem?
<Caleb> can someone help me with wine??
<TheSheep> frankabel: yes
<TheSheep> frankabel: setting->window manager settings->keyboard
<TheSheep> !ask | Caleb
<ubotu> Caleb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Caleb> ok
<Caleb> im trying to run Ragnarok Online wiht the ltest version of wine, the setup.exe runs 100%, but the game.exe dont run, why??
<TheSheep> Caleb: no idea
<TheSheep> Caleb: I neber manager to get ragnarok to run
<TheSheep> Caleb: you might want to ask on #wine
<Caleb> maybe for drivers are not installed in wine??
<lgk> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<lgk> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<lgk> i have apt-get nvidia-glx and it downloaded a kernel too which i booted to and i get that messege trying to do nvidia-glx-config enable
<TheSheep> lgk: what does uname -a say?
<lgk> 2.6.17-10-386
<RingDonut> What is the problem here? :)
<lgk> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<TheSheep> lgk: do you have linux-restricted-moduels-2.6.17-10-386 installed?
<lgk> TheSheep, how do i check?
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install  linux-restricted-moduels-2.6.17-10-386
<RingDonut> Hello, Juz_moi
<lgk> cant find the package TheSheep
<TheSheep> modules
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<lgk> lates version it says
<lgk> latest*
<TheSheep> ok
<TheSheep> type 'dmesg | tail' and see what it says
<RingDonut> What is the problem?
<RingDonut> lgk
<lgk> cant get the damn nvidia drivers to work RingDonut
<lgk> should i paste the input in the channel?
<RingDonut> lgk: you must be having the same problems as me
<RingDonut> yeah
<RingDonut> paste the results
<lgk> http://pastebin.ca/323447
<lgk> i've never had such problems before.. i just used the kernel apt-get got along with the driver and it worked just fine
<TheSheep> lgk: yes, it's strange
<TheSheep> lgk: did you upgrade the driver after booting the new kernel?
<RingDonut> So, how do I install the nvidia drivers?
<lgk> TheSheep, no this is a fresh install
<TheSheep> RingDonut: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<RingDonut> ta
<TheSheep> lgk: try 'sudo rmmod nvidia'
<TheSheep> lgk: and then 'sudo modprobe nvidia'
<lgk> ERROR: Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<RingDonut> Would that work for a GeForce 5200?
<lgk> Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RingDonut> TheSheep?
<TheSheep> RingDonut: no idea
<TheSheep> lgk: maybe edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace 'nv' with 'nvidia'
<lgk> RingDonut, check the compability list
<RingDonut> kk
<lgk> time to kill x
<RingDonut> I am about to use the dreaded...
<RingDonut> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lgk> it worked
<TheSheep> lgk: great
<lgk> TheSheep, should i submit a bug report?
<TheSheep> lgk: seems like they added the check for xorg.conf, and didn't upgrade the script
<TheSheep> lgk: yes, please
<lgk> TheSheep, i have never submited one
<lgk> can you do it for me?
<RingDonut> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<TheSheep> lgk: include the error messgae of the script and that of the modprobe
<RingDonut> Hmm...
<TheSheep> lgk: no, it's easy, and you get karma for it -- better do it yourself :)
<TheSheep> lgk: I will help
<lgk> rofl karma
<lgk> ok guide me
<RingDonut> My openGL still is not running smoothly
<RingDonut> <padee> ringdonut: what the *** is a chimney sweep???
<TheSheep> lgk: go to bugs.ubuntu.com
<lgk> i dont need an account though do i?
<RingDonut> padee doesn't know what a chimney sweep is
<TheSheep> lgk: you do
<RingDonut> what a donut
<TheSheep> lgk: but it will be also useful for forums and wiki
<lgk> TheSheep, i dont have the time to make one atm
<TheSheep> RingDonut: it's not exactly on topic here
<RingDonut> What is the channel for bug reporting?
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<RingDonut> TheSheep: sorry
<RingDonut> I'm sure there is a channel for bug reporting
<RingDonut> How do I bring up a channel list?
<lgk> i also have another bug report TheSheep , the "do you want to restore your session" window that appears when you start firefox takes up the whole screen
<lgk> :x
<RingDonut> Same here
<TheSheep> lgk: well, note them down and report when you have some time
<RingDonut> lgk: it's because you close firefox in full screen mode
<TheSheep> RingDonut: there is no channel for reporting bugs, you must report them on launchpad
<RingDonut> There is
<lgk> RingDonut, whaa?
<RingDonut> lgk: you closed firefox while it was in full screen
<lgk> RingDonut, that has nothing to do with it
<RingDonut> lgk: so the restore previous session takes up full screen
<lgk> RingDonut,  No.
<RingDonut> :(
<frankabel> TheSheep: Ok, but what command I must put there?
<RingDonut> Don't shout at me!
<RingDonut> :'0(
<lgk> No one has been shouting
<RingDonut> Whaaaaaaa!
<TheSheep> frankabel: not in keyboard settings
<TheSheep> frankabel: in window manager settings, on the 'keyboard' tab
<RingDonut> !offtopic
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RingDonut> OK, how do I bring up a channel list?
<RingDonut> Anyone?
<lgk> ./list
<RingDonut> ./list
<lgk> without the dot 
<RingDonut> Server load is too  hevvy
<TheSheep> RingDonut: that's generally a bad idea
<RingDonut> !nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<TheSheep> RingDonut: there are usually hundreds of channels
<RingDonut> lol
<RingDonut> Haha theSheep
<RingDonut> ./join #ubuntu-bugs
<RingDonut> And feel the shame
<RingDonut> "TheSheep> RingDonut: there is no channel for reporting bugs, you must report them on launchpad"
<TheSheep> RingDonut: that's the bugsquad channel, it's for people working with bugs, not for reporting them
<RingDonut> lgk has seen the light
<RingDonut> TheSheep, I'm going to chuck cookies at you now
* RingDonut chucks cookie at TheSheep
<TheSheep> RingDonut: your behavior is on the edge
<frankabel> TheSheep: thanks
<RingDonut> Is it?
<RingDonut> After all, I am running edgy
<RingDonut> I'll stop now ;)
<lgk> there should be an age limit for ir c
<lgk> irc
<lgk> irc*
<RingDonut> There is
<RingDonut> It's 13
<RingDonut> In the USA anyway
<RingDonut> Google: COPPA
<ephemeros> yo \m/
<RingDonut> yo? are you one of these "1337 d00dz"?
* RingDonut waits patiently
<ephemeros> :)
<poisonpotion> Maximilian1st: you there?
<Maximilian1st> Yep
<poisonpotion> i seem to have a prob with wireless again
<Maximilian1st> Good morning poisonpotion , ... You are not in europe aren't you?
<poisonpotion> seems like after shutdown, it's not connecting anymore
<Maximilian1st> nope
<poisonpotion> naah, i'm in australia
<Maximilian1st> you had an ath card don't you?
<Maximilian1st> have
<Maximilian1st> atheros
<poisonpotion> it's 11:42PM, 21st jan here
<poisonpotion> yes, iwconfig registers it
<Maximilian1st> you are exaclty +11h from CET
<poisonpotion> and my network.conf is still the same as last time it worked
<Maximilian1st> what does ifconfig say
<Maximilian1st> does it show the ath0 card?
<poisonpotion> yes
<poisonpotion> all the packets are 0 tho
<Maximilian1st> try dhclient ath0
<Maximilian1st> ?
<Maximilian1st> how are you connected to the internet? Second computer?
<poisonpotion> yeah, my laptop runs win2k, under same wireless network
<poisonpotion> it says no working leases in persistent databse - sleeping
<Maximilian1st> try ...
<Pekke> i got my wlancard working great by writing sudo wlassistant.. that application didn't seem to do any good when using with mouse...
<Maximilian1st> poisonpotion, try  iwconfig ath0 essid any
<poisonpotion> done
<poisonpotion> nothing happened
<Maximilian1st> normal
<Maximilian1st> now retry dhclient ath0
<poisonpotion> doing it now
<Maximilian1st> does your network use dhcp?
<poisonpotion> yes
<poisonpotion> dhcp, wpa2, hidden ssid
<Maximilian1st> wpa2...
<Maximilian1st> hidden essid
<Maximilian1st> ...
<poisonpotion> still same thing, no working leases, sleeping
<Maximilian1st> Did it work out of the box last night?
<Maximilian1st> Did you change your AP configuration to add wpa2 and essid hidden?
<poisonpotion> nah it didn't. I had to set my interfaces config file, followed the forum tutorial and it worked fine
<poisonpotion> i installed x-chat in that box and connect myself to this channel
<Maximilian1st> I can't help you any further. My knowledge of wpa and wireless is very limited.
<Maximilian1st> I have an open wireless here.
<poisonpotion> hmmm..
<poisonpotion> thanx anyways
<Maximilian1st> The commands I use to connect, herd2 weirdness makes restricted modules unavailable.
<Maximilian1st> modprobe ath_pci
<Maximilian1st> ifconfig ath0 up
<Maximilian1st> dhclient ath0
<Maximilian1st> This  just connects to the strongest open network in the vicinity.
<Maximilian1st> Have you tried apps like wifi-radar or wpa_supplicant? NetworkManager?
<poisonpotion> not yet
<Maximilian1st> wpa_supplicant has also a gui interface
<Maximilian1st> wpa_gui IIRC
<Maximilian1st> poisonpotion, Most of the time the suggested way to find out why it does not work, is to take out all the protections you use on your AP, essid hide, wpa2 and so on. Once it is fully open, try to connect to it, it works? Great, add something, like the hidden essid. Change your files on your linux box accordingly and retry connecting... And so on.
<poisonpotion> Maximilian1st: how do i set a default gateway through command line?
<poisonpotion> errr... what the
<poisonpotion> it works now
<Maximilian1st> Did you have to change something?
<Maximilian1st> poisonpotion,
<poisonpotion> i had no idea what i did
<poisonpotion> maybe it worked after the ifup ifdown commands i issued
<Maximilian1st> This is no good. Try rebooting and connecting.
<Maximilian1st> It is no good because you don't know what happened, it is good that you are connected indeed.
<poisonpotion> woww... xubuntu has nice chinese font...
<Maximilian1st> You are chinese? And read and write it?
<poisonpotion> with proper stylised strokes instead of digital looking ones in windows
<poisonpotion> i am of chinese ethnicity, but not chinese
<Maximilian1st> Sorry, that's what I meant.
<poisonpotion> i can read few characters
<Maximilian1st> You are australian.
<poisonpotion> nah, i'm indonesian :)
<Maximilian1st> :-)
<poisonpotion> but staying in australia
<Maximilian1st> lol
<poisonpotion> and no, i'm no terrorisst :p
<poisonpotion> typo
<Maximilian1st> We are the moving generations.
<Maximilian1st> neither am I, stay cool.
<poisonpotion> you're in...?
<Maximilian1st> Switzerland.
<poisonpotion> aah ok
<poisonpotion> urghhhh restarted, same thing happens
<poisonpotion> k i'm doing something right here
<poisonpotion> have to restart again
<kumamoto> where to find good looking xubuntu wallpaper
<poisonpotion> k pinpointed the problem
<poisonpotion> Maximilian1st: seems like i had to ifup eth0, then it gives the msg: Ignoring interface eth0=eth0
<poisonpotion> then i had to ifdown and ifup ath0
<poisonpotion> only then it will receive the ip address
<Maximilian1st> I had that on gentoo but there we had ifplugd that looked after that, it up'd and down'd the interfaces in the background.
<poisonpotion> should i post this problem in the forum?
<Maximilian1st> You could post a message asking if someone has the same issue.
<kumamoto> damn am good got youtube working on xubuntu
<poisonpotion> kumamoto: how?
<poisonpotion> i installed flash from synaptics yesterday but still got the error msg in youtube
<kumamoto> remove that crap from synaptics and install it from adobe
<kumamoto> directly
<crimsun> poisonpotion: are you using -backports's?
<kumamoto> follow the instructions
<slow-motion> hallo
<poisonpotion> woohoo it works
<poisonpotion> ok how do i kill a window? firefox just crashed on me
<kumamoto> sudo kill -9 <firefox.pid>
<poisonpotion> thanx
<frankabel> what translatior software are available on linux like babylom?
<frankabel> anybody there?
<frankabel> eco eco eco
<Pekke> TheSheep: about teh panel in the bottom, i got it to really small size. it's the orage clock & battery monitoring application that made it so big, even though it was in the smallest in the properties.
<frankabel> great
<kumamoto> crap I can't get easyubuntu to install
<BlueEagle> kumamoto: Something tells me that it's not so easy then. ^^
<kumamoto> it was a was an error of a missing file which I have corrected by copying another file and it seems to have corrected it
<kumamoto> it now seems to be running but needs a few kinks ironed out on the part of installing packages
<kumamoto> now it looks like it worked though am having issues with gpg and missing binaries
<kumamoto> evidently I don't need since everything is working
<kumamoto> watching beerfest
<iGotNoTime> Does anyone know if there is a dedicated irc channel for the .exe installer?
<kumamoto> this movie is hilarious
<emss> Hello
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yo
<Juz_moi> what's the short cut (hot keys) for xkill?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ctrl + alt + esc
<Juz_moi> ah
<Juz_moi> tnx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<emss> xfce4 seems very nice
<emss> fast
<emss> unlike gnome 2.16
<emss> but Terminal seems to lag just like gnome-terminal
<OnionSWE> help! i have a harddrive attached to my computer, an old IDE 2,5" drive from an old external harddrive that i had laying around. I need to mount it to save som very important info on it but i dont know what filesystem the partition hdc1 uses. Can anyone help me on how to check what file system it is?
<OnionSWE> i need to save some important info from it to my harddrive..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Does using 'auto' work?  It should autodetect it, that way.
<OnionSWE> i have not tried that..
<OnionSWE> how do i write the mount command using auto?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mount -t auto [..] 
<OnionSWE> nooooo, error message, it says "mount: special device /dev/hdc1/ does not exist
<OnionSWE>        (a path prefix is not a directory)" allthoug i can find it in the dev folder
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Use /dev/hdc1, not /dev/hdc1/.  It's not a directory.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> At least, it *shouldn't* be a directory...
<emss> lots of room for improvement with xfce4
<OnionSWE> yahoooo! it works!! i am soooo hapy!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cool
<OnionSWE> i had 40 GB's of vacation pictures on my external harddrive and I had just done a reinstall of my computer so i did not have a backup of the pictures on my computer. and then it quit on me = Panic. I have now opened it up and taken the harddrive out, gotten an adapter and mounted it on my computer and it works! Man, as of now I am officially a hacker!  :)
<emss> it's h4x0r
<Ramla> Hmm, what is it with the current version of thunar being so unstable? If it doesn't hang simply on turning hidden files on and off, at least the tree view goes nuts
<Ramla> Doesn't always have to do with hidden files though
<Ramla> Seems they got a very old version there in apt..
<Pekke> is there any other battery bar monitoring applications that i can position into the panel, than the one that is supplied with xubuntu by default
<frankabel> what app can I use to open a .ppt file?
<kumamoto>  frankabel : openoffice i would think
<Pekke> how can i make openoffice my default application for text and stuff? when i click e.g. to .doc file, it opens in abiWord.
<totalwormage> right click on it
<totalwormage> (if you are righthanded that is)
<totalwormage> open with -> other
<totalwormage> select (or type) Open office
<totalwormage> and there should be a box with 'use as default' or something :] 
<Pekke> thank you.
<totalwormage> :] 
<Ramla> Any idea what package from the repositories I should install?
<Ramla> ## Checking for Gtk+ >= 2.6.0
<Ramla> pkg-config --atleast-version=2.6.0 gtk+-2.0
<PuMpErNiCkLe> libgtk2.0-dev
<Ramla> Thank you, kind guru.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o.O
<Ramla> Well, I personally have no idea how to guess the right package from those error messages.
<OnionSWE> hello every one!
<OnionSWE> i have a new problem..
<Ramla> Hey.
<frankabel> so in xubuntu I can't open ppt?
<Pekke> doesn't open office work for that?
<OnionSWE> i have copied about 40 Gigs of data from a FAT32 disk to my Xubuntu system, the problem is that since im swedish i have 3 local letters ,  and  that has gotten replaced by a black square with a question mark in it in all the filenames. since it is 40 GB of data it will take me some time to change all of these "questionmarks" manually. Is there no way to do this automatically?
<Ramla> I'm interested in charset conversion for files as well.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That depends on whether it stored them as separate character sequences.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If they've been replaced by a generic 'blank' character, no.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (A search/replace script would convert them *all* to a Swedish character.)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If they're still stored as separate character sequences, you can use a script to replace each one as the equivalent Swedish character.
<OnionSWE> so how do i find out if they are all blank or not?
<OnionSWE> the thing is that i still have the source FAT32 disk, is there some special way to copy the data that keeps the the correct charaters?
<OnionSWE> is
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118172
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Similar problem, possible solution. --^
<frankabel> Pekke: the problem is that opensource is so fat
<frankabel> I'm finding some thing more light
<Pekke> ok
<OnionSWE> PuMpErNiCkLe, Ok, thanks for the tip, i'll have a look at it and see if i can make it work
<Ramla> I wish I had known these things when moving to Xubuntu, when I copied my 50GB music folder only a week after repartitioning the original drive I found out that any songs with  or  in their filename were just not copied. Don't know how it happened. Moved them in GUI because cli wouldn't copy the files with bad encoding
<bad_cables> anyone in here using an iBook with an ATI 128 8mb 2X agp card ?
<bad_cables> i have the little 12" G3 500 iBook
<bad_cables> i have had an aweful time getting the CRT output to display correctly
<bad_cables> i can use m3mirror just fine, but when i tried to patch the mdk2.6.11 kernels to display correctly i just ran into a heck of a problem
<bad_cables> so i am switching up to debian or something i guess
<bad_cables> xubuntu
<bad_cables> thing is, if this doesnt work then i am just going back to intel
<bad_cables> but i want it to work because the mac is so quiet and doesnt hardly make any noise
<kumamoto> bad_cables : is this an issue with your laptop not display anything on a crt connected to it
<bad_cables> no, it displays perfectly during yaboot
<bad_cables> it can display with m3mirror
<bad_cables> but with m3mirror, there is a refresh rate problem or something
<bad_cables> im not sure
<bad_cables> right now i am installing xubuntu
<bad_cables> hoping that the kernel is already patched, or is easier to patch
<bad_cables> since all the patches to display correctly were from the debian forums
<psykidellic> hello
<bad_cables> i can see yaboot with the CRT, but when i boot, it snaps off... so i had to enable it
<bad_cables> ok i did that
<bad_cables> and it works, but the refresh rate or whatever just wont display right
<bad_cables> under mandrake PPC 10.2
<bad_cables> so i have to change up
<psykidellic> hey, does anybody knows the corresponding for modules.conf in xubuntu?
<psykidellic> i need to get my NIC running
<psykidellic> according to; http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/01/how-to-install-network-card-in-linux.html
<crimsun> what do you need to add to modules.conf?
<psykidellic> alias eth0 3c59x
<crimsun> you don't need to add that
<crimsun> it loads automatically
<psykidellic> it isnt
<psykidellic> my installation is not recognising my 3com vortex card
<crimsun> then place it in /etc/modules
<crimsun> only: 3c59x
<crimsun> not alias eth0 3c59x
<psykidellic> i did a modprobe 3c59x and it installed twio modules
<psykidellic> okie..so i have to do: just 3c59x???
<crimsun> yes
<psykidellic> then reboot?
<psykidellic> sorry got disconnected!
<psykidellic> ifconfig still returns just just loopback interface
<crimsun> is 3x59x loaded?
<Pekke> how to use the 3ddekstop switcher?
<psykidellic> lsmod | grep 3c59x
<psykidellic> shows two listing
<psykidellic> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/01/how-to-install-network-card-in-linux.html gives me a hint to use ifconfig but i want the ip to be given by my mediacom router
<frankabel> when I run ./scanModem the following error appear: FATAL: Module slamr not found.
<frankabel> how can I install the slamr module
<frankabel> ?
<ardya> hi folks
<ardya> even though I have defined a Virtual in xorg.conf, gdm or xfce4 seems to ignore it. Also, I cannot seem to cycle through various modes using ctrl+alt+ keypad +/-, though I can use all the resolutions listed in xfce4 display settings, searched the forums, google, nothing definitive, is this a limitation in gdm, or xfce4?
<kumamoto> stupid digikam won't connect to a camera it detected itself
<psykidellic> anybody?
<Commander-Crowe> what?
<psykidellic> i have an old 3com vortex NIC....that needs 3c59x module...i did modprobe and it installed the module...lsmod tells me that...but i cannot get my ubuntu to recognise the network card
<psykidellic> there is just no eth0....so doing ifconfig eth0 up or similar just fails
<ardya> even though I have defined a Virtual in xorg.conf, gdm or xfce4 seems to ignore it. Also, I cannot seem to cycle through various modes using ctrl+alt+ keypad +/-, though I can use all the resolutions listed in xfce4 display settings, searched the forums, google, nothing definitive, is this a limitation in gdm, or xfce4?
<kumamoto> psykidellic, what is the output for lsmod | grep 3c59 ?
<kumamoto> xubuntu sucks when it comes to usb cameras
<hyper_ch> hiho, what linux would you recommend to put on a usb stick?
<psykidellic> kumamoto: 3c59x 47912
<psykidellic> kumamoto: mii 6912 1 3c59x
<psykidellic> kumamoto: so i know 3c59x module is uo
<psykidellic> :kumamoto: will installing kubuntu or ubuntu help? i believe it will not as they both use the same linux kernel but does driver supprt is different across multiplw ubuntu based distribution?
<hyper_ch> psykidellic: driver support isn't different... just the WindowsManager and preinstalled appz
<hyper_ch> my 10 cents :)
<psykidellic> hmmmmm
<psykidellic> so how do i get this bloody network to be recoignised...i have tried all possivle way people have recommended....should i just change the network card? that means another 10-15 USD :(
<Pekke> how can i add e.g. some games to the xfce menu/Games/ ?
<Pekke> so i don't need to write to the command line every time..
<Jester45> right the panel
<Jester45> press add
<Jester45> scroll down to laucher
<Jester45> then click close
<Jester45> then right click the new laucher and click properties
<Jester45> the put the command you normaly use in the command stop
<Jester45> spot*
<Pekke> ah ok.. can i add them to the xfce menu, under games section?
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> right click the menu
<Jester45> properties
<Jester45> or edit
<Jester45> then click add (+ sign)
<Jester45> then you can add new laucher if you have a games catagory or add a new catagory
<Pekke> well, i have games menu already in the xfce menu, but i can't find it from the menu edit tool
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> that menu section is the default xfce menu
<Jester45> its a xml file but im not sure where
<Pekke> there's just settings manager, which holds everything in the menu, except like 5 applications
<Jester45> no the thing that has the games section is Name: -- include --- Command: system
<Jester45> its the default menu it has most of the entrys that you ghen from installing packages
<Pekke> ok
<Jester45> eg network muiltmedia system
<Pekke> yeas
<Pekke> how can i edit that ?
<Jester45> its a xml filer
<Jester45> i dont know where
<Jester45> but you can edit with mousepad if you can find the location
<Pekke> ok
<Pekke> i'll seek
<Pekke> thanks
<grazie> Pekke: have a look at http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/manually-edit-the-xfce-menu/
<Jester45> grazie: was i right about editing the xml?
<Jester45> how do i start bittorrent-gui
<Jester45> i installed the package but i cant figure out the command
<Commander-Crowe> open command line
<Commander-Crowe> type in "bittorrent-gui"
<Jester45> it doesnt work
<Jester45> bash: bittorrent-gui: command not found
<Jester45> and bittorrent doesnt work
<ardya> hi folks
<Jester45> hi
<ardya> does xfce ignore Virtual as defined in xorg.conf?
<Jester45> idk
<ardya> or prevent ctrl+alt keypad +/- from working?
<ardya> I can use all resolutions in xfce's display settings
<Jester45> what does Virtual do
<Jester45> Commander-Crowe: ardya: does xfce ignore Virtual as defined in xorg.conf?
<Commander-Crowe> it stills your life
<ardya> Virtual sets a virtual desktop size greater than a particular resolution
<Jester45> so it magnifies the screen
<ardya> no
<ardya> provides more real estate than is viewable
<Jester45> o well i dont think i want it
<Jester45> o
<ardya> a lot of people dont
<ardya> coming from windows, it confuses them
<bad_cables> man, i just ran m3mirror and i get a screwed up screen on my iBook
<bad_cables> anyone know this one?
<bad_cables> i am using xubuntu edgy eft out of the box on an iBook G5 with an ATI 8mb 2X
<fxr> hi folks, how do i add fonts in xubuntu, i have no font manager (that i can see anyhoo) like in Kubuntu, can i just copy ttf's into /usr/local/share/fonts/truetype & if so, do i have to put each font into an individual folder?
<ardya>  /usr/local?
<bad_cables> once i have edited my xorg.conf, what do i have to do to see the changes
<bad_cables> ?
<bad_cables> is it like yaboot where you have to run an app to apply the changes?
<bad_cables> or and i just reboot?
<bad_cables> init 3 then init 5 from a console?
<fxr> oh sorry i mean /usr/share/fonts/truetype ardya, can i just throw ttf's in there?
<ardya> are there any in there now?
<ardya> if so, yes, then run mkfontdir on that dir, then xset fp rehash
<fxr> (yes there is) ... ok, thanks, ll give that a try...
<slow-motion> n8
<boyko> Hello - does Xubuntu have a package manager, and if so, does the package manager automatically add new programs to the system menu?
<somerville32> boyko, Yes and Yes.
<somerville32> Xubuntu uses the package manager
<somerville32> If the package installs a .desktop file then it will appear in the menu
<boyko> What am I giving up by going from Gnome to XFCE?
<somerville32> *Xubuntu users the apt package manager.
<somerville32> boyko, Xfce4 is lot less mature then Gnome is
<somerville32> However, Xfce4 is a pretty sturdy desktop
<somerville32> If you want a faster desktop experience, Xfce4 is for you :)
<boyko> I've got an older - much older laptop.  Would you say it's a good candidate?  (1.4ghz chip, 256 MB ram, 5400 RPM HD)
<somerville32> Thats old? :P
<somerville32> Computer: serenity | Distro: Ubuntu 7.04 "feisty" | Processor: 334.86Mhz | Model: Celeron (Mendocino) | Memory: 250MB Free: 86MB [          ]  | Diskspace: 40.07GB Free: 7.45GB | Video: S3 Inc. Savage 4 @ 1024x768 (24 bpp) | Net: Down: 7.78MB Up: 0.59MB
<boyko> Do you even bother with a GUI on a machine like that?
<somerville32> ...
<somerville32> Yes
<somerville32> :P
<boyko> *brain just exploded*
<somerville32> And Xubuntu is super fast
<somerville32> (for me)
<somerville32> So I'm all good
<somerville32> :)
<boyko> Cool.
<somerville32> So it should be _really_ good for you
<Pekke> i'm having fujitsu laptop with 800MHz cpu, 256Mem. and only thing that makes xubuntu slow is to run package manager installing files+ openoffice etc. but happily that doesn't happen ever.
<boyko> All I need is something that can do e-mail, web browsing and word processing in abiword (or failing that, nano) so I should be good here.  I might want to hook it up to my SDTV and watch some videos on it, but that shouldn't be a problem.  VLC works alright for that.
<boyko> I'm installing Xubuntu now.
<boyko> Once I get it up and running, are there any tips for making Xubuntu run even faster?
<somerville32> boyko: Are you installing from cd?
<Pekke> Hi! i just installed bluefish html editor, but now when i click  a link for example in Konversation, it starts bluefish, not firefox. firefox is set to preferred application.
<hyper_ch> Pekke: you need to set in the kde preferred appz ff as browser
<hyper_ch> or html editor
<Pekke> kde preferred apps? where can i find them in xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> I think you have to install kcontrol
<hyper_ch> but that means some stuff won't work anymore in xfce admin section
<ardya> hi folks
<somerville32> Hiya ardya :)
<ardya> still no joy
<somerville32> Whats wrong? :(
<ardya> strange xog behaviour
<ardya> or xfce
<ardya> I cant figure out which
<ardya> in any case, I cant ctrl+alt +/- cycle resolutions, nor does the Virtual desktop I defined in xorg.conf get used
<ardya> but all resolutions in xfce display settings works, nor are there any errors in X.0.log
<ardya> the Virtual desktop can be seen at the login dialog
<ardya> it disappears after login
<ardya> I'm stumped, and nowhere left to check
<somerville32> What are you trying to accomplish?
<ardya> the ability to cycle resolutions using ctrl+alt +/-
<ardya> and use a Virtual desktop size larger than a resolution I use
* somerville32 has never tried to do that.
<somerville32> Why would you want to?
<ardya> because I have been for years?
<ardya> because I know the hardware is capable
<ardya> I'm new to *buntu/debian, but not new to linux
* somerville32 nods.
<ardya> the configuratoin I expect to work does work in every other distro I've used over the years
<somerville32> Interesting
<ardya> I guess I'm the only one in the world with this issue, nothing in the forums on it, dead idlers here
<somerville32> Have you chatted with TheSheep?
<somerville32> And you might try one of the other support channels like #ubuntu
<ardya> you're the only one thats responded to my queries today
<somerville32> It must be because it is Sunday
<somerville32> During regular business hours, it can get rather busy in here :)
<ormiret> ardya: sounds like a gdm issue, using the wrong config when starting xfce, I don't know enough about gdm to help with getting it to use the right config though :(
#xubuntu 2008-01-14
<KingAres> is anyone there????
<KingAres> hello...
<bedpan> hey
<bedpan> I ran across some shocking news about ubuntu
<bedpan> would this apply to xubuntu also?
<pmj> depends on the news?
<bedpan> well i ran across it in google
<bedpan> and it spoke about an ethnic theme
<King> ASASASA
<King> ANYONE THERE!!!!!!
<bedpan> hey
<bedpan> anybody know anything about this?
<crimsun> LjL: preemptive, please.
<crimsun> thanks, PriceChild.
<LjL> crimsun: not in the access list, but luckily he was :)
<King> can someone help to get xubuntu to connect to the internet???
<PriceChild> King, give more information about your internet connection please. ethernet wireless.#
<pmj> and please be more respectful and patient...
<King> I believe its ethernet.........usin a MODEM which is connected to a router..........
<CraZy675> quick question, does ktorrent work on xubuntu?
<somerville32> CraZy675, You might have to pull in KDE dependencies
<CraZy675> hmm maybe I'll try the gnome one
<CraZy675> or is it same deal there
<somerville32> That Azereus one is good
<CraZy675> no azureus requires java which sucks up memory
<CraZy675> i only have 192mb of ram
<CraZy675> 128 i mean
<mttr> how do you find xubuntu with that much memory (for speed )
<mttr> looking for distro for old system
<CraZy675> seems perfect to me
<CraZy675> I was using DSL before but ubuntu is just easier
<CraZy675> Damn Small Linux
<mttr> well its not for me so ease of use is primary
<CraZy675> yea xubuntu is cool so far
<mttr> i notice that use xfs instead of ext3 seems to work better
<CraZy675> just installed it 10 minutes ago
<CraZy675> I don't notice
<mttr> less drive trashing
<CraZy675> this is just a old pc I have that Im leaving at my friends house to download torrents
<CraZy675> so I need a torrent client and remote desktop
<mttr> well that should do the trick
<CraZy675> and i have a portable ext3 harddrive
<CraZy675> usb 2.0
<CraZy675> have not tried it yet
<mttr> i have an old laptop that i want to install it on, but the cdrom is broken and doesn't support usb boot, so i'm in  bit of pickle
<CraZy675> can't you boot from a floppy then use usb?
<mttr> floppy is avail but getting to the usb after is the problem
<CraZy675> ah I threw out all my floppies
<CraZy675> kept one in my collectors items
<mttr> i need some smart booter that will recognize the usb after
<CraZy675> sounds like its not worth the trouble
<CraZy675> PCs are only $400 from dell
<CraZy675> laptops 700ish
<CraZy675> oh I got ktorrent working
<CraZy675> I just changed from the default server to a canadian one
<mttr> yep.. i just hate throught out a laptop, althought the battery is also shot,, so only good as a terminal
<aroo> Is there anyway to disable whatever extra desktop effects / desktop manager addons Xubuntu launches from a default install?
<aroo> It seems like after going from 7.04 to 7.10, my boot time and desktop loading is a lot slower.
<aroo> Noticeably so to the point of annoying.
<mttr> well there should a services menu somewere
<mttr> thinks like bluetooth etc could be turned off
<erick_rauda> hi
<erick_rauda> someone
<mikubuntu> hola, guys.  i forgot how to find program location with the terminal... the program is sumi draw.  i tried whereis sumi draw and every variation i could think of but no output, can someone give me a hand?
<mikubuntu> i want to put it into the menu
<stone[no]> which sumi* or locate sumi* or find / -iname sumi* |grep bin/
<fiyawerx> hey guys, is anyone here also in xfce? Don't think I've ever even been in there but it's telling me I'm banned when I try to join
<mikubuntu> hola, guys.  i forgot how to find program location with the terminal... the program is sumi draw.  i tried whereis sumi draw and every variation i could think of but no output, can someone give me a hand?
<mikubuntu> i want to put it into the menu
<zoredache_> what was the name of the package?
<zoredache> sometimes if a packages is particularly annoying you can just list the contents of the files that got installed
<zoredache> for example a 'dpkg -L lynx' shows me everything that came with lynx
<mikubuntu> ok, i did locate sumi and got this: mikubuntu@ubuntu:~$ locate sumi
<mikubuntu> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kasumi.desktop
<mikubuntu> /usr/share/app-install/icons/kasumi.png
<mikubuntu> what part do i want to enter as command for menu?
<fiyawerx> wow, I have to say, now that I've been on an xfce kick, xubuntu might bring me back the *buntu fold, im impressed
<kallepersson> Hi! I have a laptop running Xubuntu, anyone knows how to set its energy saving settings?
<kallepersson> It goes down into hibernation after a while running on battery and I don't want that.
<kallepersson> (Because after waking it up the mouse/kbd totally freeze, but that's not my main problem)
<kallepersson> Isn
<kallepersson> Isn't laptop users using Xubuntu?
<scizzo-> some are
<kallepersson> scizzo-: Are you? If so, have you experienced my problem as well?
<scizzo-> no I am using a normal workstation.....
<flox> kallepersson: which problem? i use xubuntu daily on my laptop
<kallepersson> flox: <kallepersson> Hi! I have a laptop running Xubuntu, anyone knows how to set its energy saving settings?
<kallepersson> <kallepersson> It goes down into hibernation after a while running on battery and I don't want that.
<kallepersson> <kallepersson> (Because after waking it up the mouse/kbd totally freeze, but that's not my main problem)
<flox> i disabled hibernation, bec it does not work on my laptop
<flox> i do not remembre, i have to look
<kallepersson> I'd like to disable hibernation as well
<flox> kallepersson: maybe try to edit file /etc/default/acpi-support
<flox> there you find some options
<kallepersson> flox: will try, thanks
<kallepersson> XFCE is really nice.
<flox> yes, I use it since the beginning on my laptop (1 year ago)
<kallepersson> The Tango icons on the desktop is also a very nice addition.
<kallepersson> I use it on an old laptop from '96
<flox> I use Rodent icons
<kallepersson> Oh
<flox> but Tango are good, too
<kallepersson> IIRC it was you Buntu guys who put them in XFCE in the first place
<kallepersson> The compositioning stuff is also neat
<kallepersson> flox: seems to work now... thanks! :-)
<flox> kallepersson: great. have a nice day
<kallepersson> You too!
<kallepersson> flox: damn! didn't work >_<
<kallepersson> It "shuts down" (suspended i guess) after a while and when I restart it screen is frozen
<flox> you disabled both ACPI_HIBERNATE and ACPI_SLEEP ?
<flox> in the config file
<kallepersson> yes
<kallepersson> both
<kallepersson> and some extra options
<flox> ...
<kallepersson> Do I need to do something else?
<kallepersson> The extra options weren't anything that could interfere.
<flox> $ cat /var/log/acpid |grep acpi|tail
<flox> to see last ACPI events
<flox> and watch if some "suspend" or "hibernate" has been triggered
<kallepersson> thx
<flox> (i guess you have rebooted your PC after changing the options in /etc)
<kallepersson> yes
<flox> if you do not want to see all "power.sh" events:
<flox> cat /var/log/acpid |grep acpi|grep -v power
<kallepersson> um
<kallepersson> seems like i haven't got any /var/log/acpid
<flox> mmm ok
<kallepersson> locate acpid doesn't tell me anything useful either
<kallepersson> oh well
<kallepersson> thanks for the help, I'll do a search on google about it
<flox> kallepersson: some packages are not installed ?
<flox> or acpi is not running
<kallepersson> Just a standard xubuntu install
<flox> kallepersson: mine is an upgraded xubuntu (from edgy)
<flox> with some tuning
<kallepersson> Ooh... I tried to run acpi -> No ACPI support in kernel, or incorrect path ("/proc/acpi")
<flox> kallepersson: this is an old laptop ?
<kallepersson> Yes
<kallepersson> from '96 or something
<flox> you have to force acpi if you need it
<flox> found info on this page:
<flox> http://entropicblur.com/dectop/guide.html
<flox> (search for ACPI)
<march> Hi :) I've got two questions concerning Xubuntu 7.10.
<march> 1. While booting my system the display of my notebook turns on/off a few times. I think that this isn't very good for my display. What can I do to eliminate this?
<march> 2. Sometimes I've got systemfreezes. Mostly after working with Xubuntu for a few hours. My hardware is all right. So where is the mistake?
<march> I've searched the web - mostly german pages - but haven't found a solution right now. Perhaps I've used the wrong keywords 'cause english isn't my mother-tongue.
<TheSheep> march: do you have a splash screen displayed when you're booting?
<TheSheep> march: with a progress bar and stuff
<march> Yes - the splash is displayed. ALso the progress bar
<TheSheep> march: when is the screen disabled?
<march> When the progress bar is displayed - twice. While loading the gdm also twice.
<TheSheep> march: what graphics card do you have?
<flox> march: for point 2, look if swap is enabled
<flox> $ cat /proc/swaps
<march> swap is enebled
<march> "/dev/sda5                               partition       3004112 0       -1"
<march> Graphic card: Intel® GMA 900   							
<flox> march: does the freeze happen when you let your laptop alone ?
<TheSheep> march: also, check 'dmesg' for any suspicious error messages
<flox> i experienced some freeze when it try to suspend or hibernate
<march> No - it happens mostly after a few hours while surfing the web. It dosn't matter which application is running
<march> my dmesg: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/28797/
<TheSheep> march: I will give you a web address to open in your firefox. it only contains a single very long line. See if it crashes your system. There was a bug in firefox that did that on some graphics cards.
<march> Found: PCI Interrupt Link / iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
<TheSheep> march: save your all work before opening it
<march> Thank you :)
<TheSheep> march: http://atos.wmid.amu.edu.pl/~sheep/test.html
<march> System still running
<TheSheep> march: that's good :)
<TheSheep> march: your dmesg looks good too
<march> Then where might be the mistake?
<march> There are no signs before my system freezes.
<flox> no memory load? or CPU loa?
<flox> load
<march> Hardware seems to be OK. Nothing out of the ordinary.
<flox> march: you choose the "intel" driver, not the "i810" one ?
<march> intel is chosen
<flox> it is a new notebook? how long it takes before to freeze ?
<march> Normally it takes about 6 or 7 hours. Sometimes (very rarely) several minutes
<march> It's this one: http://de.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/jsp/productPage.do?service=DE&PRODUCT_ID=133118&toshibaShop=false
<march> A few things I've already solved as you can read in our wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Toshiba_Satellite_L40
<flox> I have a Toshiba, too :p
<TheSheep> march: have you run the memtest?
<TheSheep> ran
<march> Yes - everything OK
<TheSheep> if there were any problems with disk, they would show in the dmesg
<TheSheep> march: maybe you can try and use the i810 driver
<TheSheep> march: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to change it
<march> OK - I'll try this. :)
<march> What means " ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found." in Line 101 of my dmesg?
<TheSheep> "DSDT stands for Differentiated System Description Table. It is a part of the ACPI specification and it supplies configuration information about a base system."
<TheSheep> from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSDT#DSDT_.28Differentiated_System_Description_Table.29
<TheSheep> march: maybe rebuilding the initrd would get rid of it
<TheSheep> march: you can do it with 'sudo  dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)'
<march> TheSheep: Thank you very much - I'll try this. I also found an article in our wiki concerning how to fix ACPI - maybe this helps too
<march> reboot ;)
<march> I've made all changes. I'll report if it works. Thanks :D
<schlumpf-> hi with what programm can i open .rar files?
<schlumpf-> *open and unpach ofcourse :)
<TheSheep> schlumpf-: with file roller, you just need to install the 'unrar' or 'rar' packages before that
<TheSheep> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7b1-2 (gutsy), package size 494 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<schlumpf-> thank you TheSheep
<TheSheep> schlumpf-: you need to enable the multiverse repository in software sources
<schlumpf-> i just dl that unrar package
<schlumpf-> works fine
<sancas> hola
<sancas> alguien aqui ha podido reproducir
<sancas> videos .avi en el xface media?¿???¿
<TheSheep> !po
<sancas> me podrias decir como?¿?¿?¿
<TheSheep> !br
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sancas> this is chanel in english?¿?¿?¿?
<TheSheep> yes
<sancas> oooo
<sancas> ok
<TheSheep> our Portugese is really bad
<sancas> i dont have speak portuges
<sancas> englis + our -
<sancas> Anyone here able to play videos
<sancas> In the half xface Should I
<TheSheep> !codecs | sancas
<ubotu> sancas: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sancas> ok thanks ubotu TheSheep I codecs that are useful??¿??¿
<march> TheSheep: Thanks it worked. Display isn't turned off several times while booting the system :)
<TheSheep> billy_idle: thanks
<TheSheep> billy_idle: if you change your nick on away automatically, it would be better if you disabled it, it's not allowed on ubuntu channels
<TheSheep> billy_idle: sorry about that
<sancas> ubotu: I enter this https:/ /help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats page but ... I want to know whether all codecs are compatible with xfcmedia ?¿?¿?
<billy_idle> ok
<TheSheep> march: jsut use /away instead :)
<TheSheep> just
<TheSheep> sancas: xfmedia uses xine
<TheSheep> sancas: as the backend
<sancas> Aaaaaa but ... I have never used the backend
<TheSheep> sancas: xfmedia uses ixine internally to play the videos
<TheSheep> xine
<TheSheep> sancas: so you only need to install the codecs for xine, and maybe the w32codecs
<sancas> Ok let me try to have it pass
<TheSheep> !w32codecs | sancas
<ubotu> sancas: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sancas> Ok because I am going to try.
<sancas>  
<sancas>  Sorry if I slow to respond but ... I am using the google translator that not much English
<gunashekar> continue sancas
 * TheSheep woders why people reboot after installing packages
<TheSheep> wonders even
<gunashekar> an old habit
 * march is missing the blue screen - an old habbit too ;)
 * gunashekar missing the excitement of hunting spyware and viruses
<TheSheep> march: there is a screensaver with bsod
<Ramla> lots of different error screens actually. i quite liked it
<march> I know :)
<march> Blue screen of death :)
<matt1> hi
<matt1> can anyone help me?
<gunashekar> !question
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<matt1> how'd to set up vnc4server on xubuntu
<matt1> how
<gunashekar> matt1: I guess , the same way you would on ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197964
<gunashekar> matt1: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html
<matt1> yes i have done all that and recieve the error unable to open display ""
<gunashekar> matt1: hope you find someone with the right expperience!
<matt1> doh
<onesojourner> when I press the power button on my mythbuntu machine it goes through a nomrall shutdown procedure. Is there a way that I can make is suspend instead? I would also like it to auto log back in, instead of asking for the user name and password.
<onesojourner> when I press the power button on my mythbuntu machine it goes through a nomrall shutdown procedure. Is there a way that I can make is suspend instead? I would also like it to auto log back in, instead of asking for the user name and password.
<maristo> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<maristo> hello
<maristo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maristo> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<zappZapp> hoi girls n guys, i've been here yesterday asking for help with my als300+ sound chip which i couldn't get to work and helping a few others with network problems
<zappZapp> now i got the card to play some sound but sounds more like an old tape being played to slow. using alsa-1.0.15 build from source, any one know about this issue?
<TheSheep> zappZapp: btw, you could ask on ubuntu too, it's the same at the kernel level
<zappZapp> theSheep: okay i will do this, i put up a post on the forums now aswell
<maristo> hello
<maristo> what package i have to install to play video by Totem en Xubuntu 7.10?
<TheSheep> !codecs | maristo
<ubotu> maristo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maristo> :)
<Artemis_> hey guys, i have a problem with my new xubuntu 7.10 bistro.
<Artemis_> i have an adsl router (telindus 1131). i connected via ethernet or usb. i get a message about white network but i can't connect on the net
<Artemis_> i can ping any adress internet or local. i can not connect on gaim to
<Artemis_> i am new at linux. plz help :/
<zoredache> does your web browser work?
<Artemis_> i can view my router's page (http://192.168.1.1) but i can't view any other internet page
<Artemis_> my router is connected on the internet
<Artemis_> pages*
<zoredache> when you setup your router did you set some kind of filter by ip or mac address?
<Artemis_> no
<march> hardware firewall?
<Artemis_> what do you mean? almost every router has a hardware firewall
<march> I'll try in english...
<Artemis_> my problem is that i can ping for example www.google.com but i can;t visit it :-/
<march> Have you activated your routers firewall? All necessary ports given?
<march> Mac filter activated?
<Artemis_> yeah, it worked fine on xp
<Artemis_> no, disabled
<march> (Sorry for my bad english. It is quite difficult for me to describe technical things in english.)
<Artemis_> no prob, my english is bad too:p
<Artemis_> are you greek? in any case xD
<march> german :)
<Artemis_> here in greece there is an isp provider giving these telindus routers and by doing some search on google i ve found some guys with the same problem (using telindus router). they said that they finally sold it but they didn;t say how
<Artemis_> solved*
<Artemis_> oh i can speak german too
<Artemis_> lass uns auf deutsch srpechen
<Artemis_> sprechen*
<march> I think this would be impolite in an english channel.
<Artemis_> oh ok, then english xD
<march> I'll try my very best ;)
<march> Perhaps there is a new firmware on the providers homepage?
<retour> Hi all! I have xubuntu with nvidia restricted driver. How to change referesh rate or execute nvidia-configurator etc??? 60Hz kills my eyes
<Artemis_> no there isnt
<Artemis_> :/
<soldats> you can change it in the xorg.conf
<soldats> just the basics though
<march> Is your router available from another vendor?
<march> My greek isn't the very best and most pages I found via google are greek :)
<Artemis_> yes it is
<march> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Telindus/1131/Echolink.htm
<march> Are you using usb with it Artemis_?
<Artemis_> how can port forwarding help me? :/
<Artemis_> ethernet
<retour> soldats: thank you. I have xorg.conf opened. There is a line with all modes like "1024x768" but where and what to add to force it to be 85Hz refresh rate at this mode???
<gtlarue> I'm on an eexubuntu, and I am having problems installing flash, I am following a postes solution, and up to the line where it installs nspluginwrapper, it works, but it seems that nspluginwrapper is not available to install
<march> Did it work before? Have you changed any options?
<gtlarue> flash never worked, there are several forum threds with these little guides on how to make it work
<gtlarue> but they all rely on this nspluginwrapper
<gtlarue> and apt is saying there is none
<soldats> retour,  there should be a mode section with the refresh rate. theres also a section for the refresh rate span like 50 - 100 but in the mode section set it to 85, if you cant find it try googling set refresh rate ubuntu.
<gtlarue> err, whoops, I ned that question was aimed at somebody else
<soldats> gtlarue, go to the adobe page and download the tar.gz and install freom there, have you tried that
<gtlarue> yeah, tried that
<soldats> strange
<Artemis_> i haben't changed anything, and it never worked =/ but with xp i can connect normaly to the internet
<march> I meant Artemis_ :)
<Artemis_> haven*
<retour> soldats: OK! thanks I will try "1024x768, 85" hope it will work
<soldats> consult google as well though for configuring Xorg
<march> That's odd
<Artemis_> i agree
<Artemis_> as i said, i can visit my router's page with 0% loss, but i can't visit any other pages
<soldats> thats the wierdest problem, normally when you cant connect to any pages you cant to connect to the router
<soldats> try  a router reset to default it then restart the modem and plug in the router again.
<Artemis_> i ve done it, but nothing changed
<march> Are you using DHCP?
<soldats> are you being assigned an ip address
<gtlarue> what is the installation path of the mozilla, Netscape, or Opera browser?
<soldats> ~/.mozilla
<gtlarue> the flash installer asks me and I dont know what to answer
<Artemis_> yes
<Artemis_> i am using dhcp
<Artemis_> maybe my problem doesn't have a solution xD
<march> On my System I'd problems while using dhcp. Try to give your PC a static adress - hope this will help.
<sancas> I would like to know how to install themes in my xubuntu ?¿¿¿??? Graphic mode if it can be but ... But pure terminal
<Artemis_> how can i give a static adress to my pc? i suck at pc-things;p
<Artemis_> anyway, thanks guys for the help. hope i will solve the problem. if not, i'll be back again xD
<march> Artemis_: I only found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336073
<Artemis_> yes i ve seen it, and went to the link he gaved at the end, but the thread has somehow dissapeard:/
<march> Two threads linked to this page. Said that there problem with tel* are solved
<march> Ohh - frag
<Artemis_> and th 2nd link is not the same problem
<march> On german pages I haven't found any solutions concerning your problem. Sorry for that :(
<Artemis_> and if i try to give the command  sudo gedit /etc/solv.conf(or something else, dont remember it right now) it will not recognise the "gedit" :/
<march> gedit is an editor
<march> use mousepad instead of gedit
<Artemis_> the same command with mousepad instead of gedit?
<march> yep
 * march is back in a few minutes
<march> goodnight :)
<soulroot> hi(gh)
<soulroot> anyone know if i can transfer my files (37GB) onto an old windows desktop and then when i switch my laptop over to Xubuntu will be able to transfer them back? was thinking ethernet cable..
<soulroot> i don't want to switch and not have my music, etc
<soulroot> 70 ppl, no ideas?
<soulroot> day 2 xubuntu here, would like to get off this damned xp by tomorrow
<soulroot> hello?
<soulroot> ok, i am trying to preserve my files for the change over to xubuntu, does anyone know if i can make an ethernet connection and get my 37gb back off of an old desktop with xp running once i reformat this laptop i'm typing on with xubuntu?
<zoredache> sure, why do you think you wouldn't be able to do that?
<penos> zoredache: stop being childish
<soulroot> compatability
<soulroot> i imagine a can
<soulroot> will i need a new program or something for the link to the windows box?
<zoredache> well if you want to do yoru transfer from the linux host then you are probably going to need to get an smbclient running
<zoredache> or smbfs
<zoredache> if you want to transfer from the windows box, then all you should have to do is install the openssh-server on the linux box, then use filezilla/winscp to move stuff back and forth
<zoredache> ssh is probably a lot easier, but it will be slower
<soulroot> yeah, didn't think of wireless cause the old windows box has only wired ethernet
<soulroot> though if i hook it up to the modem's port, could i then get to it wirelessly? with winscp equivalent
<zoredache> sorry?  you lost me.  Whats this about wireless, and modems?
<soulroot> heh, sry
<imcsk8> hello, i want to install xubuntu on a ibook. is there any iso image around for 7.10??
<soulroot> i have a laptop which will be using xubuntu tomorrow, can i connect to my internet via my wireless dsl and access the files on my other computer (an old windows box running xp that has no wireless card, but DOES have an ethernet port)
<soulroot> ..from the xubuntu laptop
<zoredache> soulroot: if that wireless dsl router has the wireless interface on the same layer 2 network as the windows box, then yes
<zoredache> the windows box is connected to a ethernet port on the 'inside' of the wireless router?
<soulroot> um..the dsl router has a few ethernet ports on the back
<soulroot> and the windows box has an ethernet card for highspeed but not wireless
<zoredache> what is the windows box connected to?
<soulroot> it will connect to my modem (you called it a wireless router)
<soulroot> right now it's connected to the dust in my junk closet, hah
<zoredache> it sounds like it should work.  If you are transfering a lot of stuff (sounds like you are), you really should get the laptop a wired connection though
<soulroot> oh, it has one
<soulroot> u said wireless would be best. but yeah so i could just throw a ethernet cable between the two boxes then
<soulroot> cool
<zoredache> I don't believe I said wireless would be best...
<soulroot> is there anything built into Xu7.10 that could manage the transfer? u mentioned smb..
<soulroot> sorry, didn't mean to misinterpret/quote
<soulroot> ..mis-paraphrase-ify
<zoredache> if you want to transfer files from the linux box to the windows box then you would need want to install smbfs, and connect to a shared folder on the windows box
<soulroot> ok, thanks pal i appreciate the help
<zoredache> if you where on the windows box, and you wanted to pull the files from the linux box, then you could install an ssh server onto the linux box, then use filezilla/winscp
<soulroot> oh, i thought ssh was for wireless?
<soulroot> i use it with my unlocked iphone
<zoredache> no.  ssh is a remote shell protocol
<zoredache> it can be used for lots of neat things.  It can be a file server (SSH-FTP), it can be used for creating vpns, it can be used to get a remote terminal on a host
<soulroot> right on
<soulroot> i am familiar with winscp, it reminds me of the old unix stuff i messed with to ftp files back in the 90's
<soulroot> wheni made stupid html webpages
<zoredache> so, anyway I was saying, on your ubuntu box, you would do a (sudo apt-get install openssh-server).,. on your windows client you would use winscp, and simply connect to the ip address of your laptop
<soulroot> ok
<soulroot> thank you
<SportGuy> soulroot: thank you
<soulroot> ?
<soulroot> see you all on the other side =) zoredache, peace and take care
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> i'm looking for an universal editor for xubuntu/gtk, possibly as versatile as the eclipse-ide but faster for editing single files, but not as complicated to handle as vim
<zoredache> squirrelpimp: I really like scite
<squirrelpimp> i used to use vim, but programming in eclipse got me used to its shortcuts and made me uncomfortable using vim
<squirrelpimp> i stopped typing :w in eclipse and started pressing strg+s in vim
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> zoredache: thanks, i'll have a look at it
<squirrelpimp> i found gedit, but it looks very basic and simple
<zoredache> an sudo apt-get install scite sould get it for you
<squirrelpimp> zoredache: yeah, i hoped to do that next
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> hehe... ctrl+d deletes a line in eclipse but doubles it in scite
<squirrelpimp> :)
<zoredache> there is a lot of things you can change in the configuration.  That may include remapping what keys do what
<squirrelpimp> i'll have a look at that
<squirrelpimp> usually i prefer to not change keymappings however, as i have well-known tools on every pc then
<zoredache> ah, scite is nice because it multiplatform.  If you need to edit from windows you can use the same editor that you use on your linux host
<squirrelpimp> nice
<squirrelpimp> oh, it uses config-files... i like that
#xubuntu 2008-01-15
<texnicer> Hello world!
<texnicer> Anyone there who has expericence installing texlive under gutsy?
<texnicer> !texlive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texlive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<texnicer> !auctex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auctex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<texnicer> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<zoredache> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<texnicer> ?
<texnicer> zoredache: hi
<zoredache> he needed to be fed, after that interogation.
<texnicer> huh?
<texnicer> omg
 * texnicer slaps himself and grabs a bunch of botsnacks from the fridge
 * texnicer feeding the trolls erm... bots
<zoredache> I don't know anything about texlive sorry.  What is it?
<texnicer> I mean this is english-speaking. U.S time is approx 5-8 in the evening... almost noone online?
<texnicer> texlive is the rather new distribution of LaTeX under linux
<texnicer> While LaTeX is a markup for TeX
<zoredache> the #xubuntu channel is almost always empty.  If you want a busy channel see #ubuntu
<texnicer> "it has to do with typesetting"
<texnicer> i wanna see ppl using my xfce =)
<texnicer> like i install on my 2 P2-300/128MB
<texnicer> mobile
<texnicer> zoredache: so you are U.S.?
<texnicer> I am German. *wavehand*
<zoredache> texnicer: yes, I am in the U.S.  Washington state specifically.
<TeXnicer> I see
<zoredache> just a thought, but did you try doing an 'sudo apt-get install textlive-full' ?
<TeXnicer> i did
<TeXnicer> that is why i have time
<TeXnicer> to be honest i left out the "full" and added some suggested packaged
<TeXnicer> -d+s
<TeXnicer> now I need to find out what is really imporant while not SPAMing my HD (1GB left only)
<TeXnicer> *important
<TeXnicer> You heard about TeX/LaTeX?
<zoredache> nope
<TeXnicer> it's very simple
<TeXnicer> a markup like HTML
<TeXnicer> but it produces (traditionally:  .dvi) and .ps and .pdf
<TeXnicer> perfect for managing big works like master thesis
<TeXnicer> sectioning and footnotes, extraordinary for math formulars, excellent graphics-environment for precise sketching and plotting
<TeXnicer> interested in examples?
<zoredache> not really
<TeXnicer> i see. sorry. It is my passion, but that is easlily to be guessed hm?!
<TeXnicer> What you are up to?
<TeXnicer> What purpose is your use of Linux?
<zoredache> I am resonsible for about 40 debian-based servers that perform varios roles like (firewall,cache,web server,mail server)
<TeXnicer> ouch
<TeXnicer> like: money.
<TeXnicer> like 24/7
<TeXnicer> I see
<TeXnicer> do you know SVG? Scaleable Vector Graphics?
<zoredache> nope
<TeXnicer> it's a graphical markup for websites
<TeXnicer> small
<TeXnicer> and precise
<TeXnicer> like i did in a small piece of work 'arbelos' (from archimedes): the circles area is the same of the yellow marked area (if you hit the text below)
<TeXnicer> FLächenmarkierung = area highlighting
<TeXnicer> http://141.76.121.6/~lego/arbe2.svg
 * TeXnicer senses that he never gonna use the croatian language support texlive installs right noe
<TeXnicer> oO
<TeXnicer> Hi _slvmchn_
<TeXnicer> how to invite ppl into a seperate channel?
<TeXnicer> ... /msg chanserv #channel nick does not work
<leche> first of all, you have to be authed to the server
<TeXnicer> i am
<TeXnicer> does the channel have to be registered?
<leche> which client do you use? i dont know the command, i usually use rightclick at the nick
<leche> oh wait, no
<leche> this is another one
<leche> i thought you mean query
<TeXnicer> "/invite #channel <nick> doesnt do?
<TeXnicer> leche?
<TeXnicer> pigding on 7.10 Gutsy gibbon
<leche> wait a mom
<leche>  /invite [Nick] #Channel
<leche> @ TeXnicer
<leche> invite me to test
<leche> did it work?
<TeXnicer> none =/
<TeXnicer> well ill check that out another day
<TeXnicer> there should be some description in the net, hum?
<TeXnicer> gtb soon
<TeXnicer> 3 ion the morning oO
<leche> i found this one http://www.irc-mania.de/ircbefehle.php
<leche> i guess youre german, so you should be able to read it
<TeXnicer> =) good guess
<TeXnicer> Is my articulation as bad or from whois?
<leche> <TeXnicer> FLächenmarkierung = area highlighting
<leche> xD
<TeXnicer> aregh those damit umlauts got me
 * TeXnicer was owned by "ä"
<leche> nö, ich kenn das wort einfach :-P
<TeXnicer> where the heck did you know that is german?
<TeXnicer> omg
<TeXnicer> wie bekommt man seine IP aus dem whois?
<TeXnicer> hast du es dir wenigstens angeguckt?
<leche> ja
<leche> klar
<leche> wieso nimmst du dir keine cloak?
<TeXnicer> wird es wohl einen unterschied machen, wenn ich auf einem P2-300 mit 7.10 von 64MB auf 192/256/384MB aufrüste?
<TeXnicer> wie "cloak"?
<TeXnicer> !cloak
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<TeXnicer> okay
<TeXnicer> das gucke ich mir dann mal an
<leche> TeXnicer, durchaus sinnvoll dem system etwas ram zu gönnen
<TeXnicer> naja
<TeXnicer> bei einem P2-300 mobile
<TeXnicer> das 333 notebook von compaq verträgt nur max 192
<leche> was hast du denn laufen? xubuntu?
<TeXnicer> hier werde ich mal testen wieviel die zwei slots nehmen
<TeXnicer> ja
<TeXnicer> auf beiden
<TeXnicer> ugs. 6.06 weil ich dachte das sei schlanker
<leche> ich bekomm denmächst einen sony vayo ähnlichen ausmaßes
<leche> ne...
<TeXnicer> gratulation
<TeXnicer> darf ich fragen wo du herkommst?
<leche> wollte entweder xubuntu oder dsl draufmachen
<leche> göttingen, warum?
<TeXnicer> dsl habe ich probiert
<TeXnicer> dresden
<TeXnicer> nur so
<TeXnicer> ich mache den tex-stammtisch hier
<TeXnicer> falls du student bist, wäre das vielleicht interessant für dich gewesen
<leche> klar
<TeXnicer> was machst du so?
<leche> ich hab zwar noch gar nichts mit gemacht, wollte mir es demnächst aber mal anschauen
<TeXnicer> hihi
<TeXnicer> na dann
<TeXnicer> www.dante.de
<leche> wollen wir in deinen stammtisch gehen?
<TeXnicer> www.carstenvogel.de
<TeXnicer> ?
<TeXnicer> ist kein channel
<leche> ich dachte du hast nen channel hier
<leche> achso...
<TeXnicer> das ist RL
<TeXnicer> und mit dem einladen...
<leche> xD
<TeXnicer> kann ich dich als buddy adden?
<TeXnicer> ich versuche das mal
<leche> hast du jabber?
<TeXnicer> versuche mal #borsi34 zu joinen
<Gumby> hello all.  Ive installed xfce on ubuntu using apt-get install xubuntu-desktop from a base install.  The fonts on the desktop are so small they are unreadable.  Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?  I'm googling and every solution I have found thus far has failed
<somerville32> Gumby, You might try the xubuntu-users mailing list
<somerville32> Gumby, This channel is pretty dead at this time of day
<Gumby> ok, thx somerville32
<Gumby> I might just install ubuntu-desktop meta package instead :)
<somerville32> lol
<Gumby> I'm really only using the box to run mythtv.  I would have preferred a light desktop but if I cant get the font situation figured out its a moot point :)
<somerville32> Why not run Mythbuntu?
<Gumby> somerville32: because I am using a DVB-S card for satellite that needs special patches to mythtv
<Gumby> mythtv needs to be compiled with these patches in so running a distro that includes mythtv is somewhat pointless
<somerville32> Mythbuntu doesn't ship with those patches?
<Gumby> nope
<Gumby> its for decrypting encrypted satellite
<cratel> getting "the disc is not writable" errors on writable discs using brasero.
<reeeh2000> hi all, i'm running xubuntu on an old p2 laptop with no network connection and have lost the menu panel, any ideas?
<shekhar> hi could someone help me out? i deleted my .config/xfce and cannot start the xfce desktop now
<soldats> reeeh2000, can you open a terminal
<reeeh2000> soldats: 1 sec, let me see
<reeeh2000> soldats: yes
<soldats> i think the command in terminal is "xfce4-panel" and it will either open the panel config menu or place the default panel in the desktop. sorry i cant check it right now since im not on my xubuntu hard drive
<reeeh2000> soldats: lets me give it a try
<reeeh2000> soldats: hurray, it worked! I love the terminal
<soldats> :P me too
<soldats> what happened wen you lost the panel
<reeeh2000> soldats: blast it, it dissapeared when i closed the terminal
<soldats> xfce4-panel &
<soldats> ^^ do that with th ampersand
<reeeh2000> it just didn't turn on at start up
<soldats> err "xfce4-panel &"
<soldats> then you should be able to close terminal
<reeeh2000> ok 1 sec
<reeeh2000> nope, it dissapears when i close it still
<soldats> strange, ok well do it again minimize the terminal and go to the settings for sessions and click save session then restart and see if it helped
<reeeh2000> ok let me try
<reeeh2000> restarting now
<shekhar> ha okay my problem solved itself
 * shekhar loves xubuntu on the asus eee
<reeeh2000> ok, its going now
<reeeh2000> thanks for the help
<soldats> reeeh2000, awesome :P im glad
<soldats> shekhar, what was the problem
<shekhar> soldats:  disappearing panels
<shekhar> had something to do with removing compiz and borking the desktop settings
<soldats> ahh, so it fixed itself??
<soldats> ahh
<shekhar> apparently yes :-)
<soldats> cool :)
<shekhar> i just deleted .config/~xfce4
<shekhar> it rebuilt itself after two or three tries
<soldats> wow i didnt think it would do that
<shekhar> it just reset all the settings
<shekhar> took some time and prodding tho
<reeeh2000> thanks guys, loving the speed im getting out of this old p2 with xubuntu
<reeeh2000> gnight
<soldats> bye bye
<Kuwanger> How do I turn off the system bell?
<soldats> theres an option to turn off system bell but i forgot where. look around. i cant check for yousorry since im not on my xubuntu hdd
<jrelics> anyone know about installing xubuntu on pentium mmx  I am getting some errors..less when I put acpi=off nolapic etc
<nanonyme> ouch
<nanonyme> is that i486?
<jrelics> don't think so...is pentium mmx 486?
<nanonyme> heh, i586 apparently
<jrelics> ok
<nanonyme> reason for the question is that i suspected it's missing some instructions which causes the errors
<jrelics> ok
<Kuwanger> Ah, xset -b
<nanonyme> also iirc modern versions of glibc require i686 so your computer might have unexpected behaviour after boot
 * Kuwanger wonders why glibc would require i686.
<jrelics> ok so what should I do
<nanonyme> Kuwanger, i don't know, i ran into that while using gentoo
<jrelics> i am redownloading and burning a new xubuntu alt cd install since I thought maybe it froze during scanning cd phase
<nanonyme> Kuwanger, it refuses to compile if you tell it that the cpu is lower than i686
<nanonyme> if i remember correctly
<Kuwanger> Odd.  I recall Ubuntu's docs saying you could install on a 486.
<nanonyme> sure you can
<nanonyme> you just have to use glibc 2.2
<soldats> xubuntu is built for i686 so youll have to use the alt cd i think
<jrelics> alt cd is used
<nanonyme> righ
<nanonyme> right even
<nanonyme> Kuwanger, iirc glibc 2.4 added the limitation to Linux
 * Kuwanger goes back to wondering why DRI and GLX don't work appropriately.
<nanonyme> but using a Linux with a non-recent glibc sucks anyway :p
<nanonyme> at least if it's a desktop
<nanonyme> since recent programs tend to require a recent glibc so you have your whole dependency chains downgraded to years ago...
<Kuwanger> Is there a simple way to find out what package a file belongs to, to list all installed packages, and to list the contents of an installed package?  Can they be done while Synaptic is running in the background?
<zoredache> Kuwanger: yes all those things are possible
<Kuwanger> How?
<zoredache> to list all the installed packages 'dpkg --get-selections', to find the package a file belongs to dpkg -S "pattern" '
<zoredache> those tasks can even be done as a non-root user
<Tyroazard> Hello there xubuntu
<Tyroazard> Any differences between xubuntu and ubuntu general usage wise?
<The-Kernel> quiet night eh?
<Tyroazard> Yeah,
<Tyroazard> *.
<The-Kernel> lol
<The-Kernel> *. *?
<The-Kernel> I should use that on my girl friend sometimes
<Tyroazard> No, I typed "," by accident
<Tyroazard> ._.
<Tyroazard> In other news, purged my system of mac
<Tyroazard> House, rather.
<The-Kernel> lol
<The-Kernel> ok
<Tyroazard> Which is awesome.
<Tyroazard> Been wanting to do that for a while.
<The-Kernel> I do it to all my new systems "before" I bring them into the house
<Tyroazard> Meh
<Tyroazard> I didn't get the mac.
<Tyroazard> It was my dads
<The-Kernel> oh
<Tyroazard> I suppose I could have had use for it if it was faster.
<Tyroazard> Not with OSX, of course, but meh.
<Tyroazard> Either way.
<The-Kernel> I'm on a Pentium Pro right now
<The-Kernel> 150 MHz ftw!
<Tyroazard> My laptop is faster than it
<Tyroazard> And cheaper, to boot.
<The-Kernel> lol
<The-Kernel> It cost me like $3
<Tyroazard> Hell, my desktop is cheaper than the macl.
<Tyroazard> I wonder how much processing power my printer has
<Tyroazard> Or my X360 wireless controller
<Tyroazard> I think the controller has 30mhz.
<The-Kernel> LOL
<The-Kernel> The laser jet at work has like a 200 MHz CPU in it
<Tyroazard> Any chance you'd know how much power a Lexmark X5470 has?
<The-Kernel> yeah, about 25 MHz
<Tyroazard> Ooh.
<Tyroazard> How about my shiny new router?
<Tyroazard> D-Link DI-504
<The-Kernel> -100 Mhz
<Tyroazard> ._.
<Tyroazard> Aw.
<Tyroazard> Uhm, A typical remote control?
<The-Kernel> like 5MHz
<The-Kernel> so....Tyroazard, what are you up to at this time of....morning?
<Tyroazard> It's 5:19PM here
<Tyroazard> GMT+8:00
<Tyroazard> Hong Kong
<Tyroazard> Asia
<Tyroazard> >.>
<Tyroazard> <.<
<Tyroazard> After school, actually.
<The-Kernel> LOL, ok
<Tyroazard> 82% of Ubuntu install on the iCrap
<Tyroazard> yay
<The-Kernel> It's 1:20 am here
<The-Kernel> lol
<The-Kernel> why are you in Hong Kong?
<The-Kernel> The US isn't THAT bad is it?
<Tyroazard> Parents' work
<Tyroazard> Anyways, you don't have MSN, do you?
<The-Kernel> I do...
<Tyroazard> I do hope you're not one of those paranoid types.
<Tyroazard> Either way, mind typing it? Or PMing it over, depends on you.
<Tyroazard> Oh, uhm, please?
<Tyroazard> >.>
<Tyroazard> <.<
<The-Kernel> lol
<The-Kernel> ok
<nanbudh> hello. i have just installed a netgear wg311 wifi card on an xubuntu Pentium III box by following this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3  and the installation was succesfull. could anyone please tell me how to go about linking the card with my netgear router which is running on the machine i currently am?
<webito> Hi! is there any good mp3 player for xubuntu?
<webito> like Rythmbox?
<TeXnicer> Hi there
<TeXnicer> I just installed Gutsy Gibon (7.10) but have some problems with configuration
<TeXnicer> (1) German language support isnt complete, yet, so I want to switch system language (utmost complete) to british english
<TeXnicer> (2) language support wasnt available during installation (no inet) - now I receive a warning - how to install?
<TeXnicer> (3) I messed um the hostname I like to set a new one; i tried to use /etc/hosts but somehow there too much in there. I roughly remember one file where the hostname was stored and red from ... can anyone tell?
<TeXnicer> (4) TIA
<TeXnicer> erm... anyone active in here... are my questions dumb? Sorry, but a link would help alot.
<TeXnicer> (3) I found: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/hosts?highlight=%28hosts%29 (rebooting now to see if that was enough in /etc/hosts)
<TeXnicer> anyone in here wanna talk?
<TeXnicer> hi
<TeXnicer> Hello jonnyboy27 and Dr`Maison
<TeXnicer> Hello joakim
<Dr`Maison> hi
<TeXnicer> Hm I installed 7.10 and want to change the computer's name... is that possible?
<TeXnicer> i changed /etc/hosts but
<TeXnicer> when I reboot he still wanna have the old name and warns me after login... any clue or any file?
<joakim> /etc/hostname
<joakim> hi
<march> and then: hostname -F /etc/hostname
<march> finally edit: /etc/hosts
<march> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<march> 127.0.1.1       newname
<march_afk> cu
<Flibberdy> hi all, any idea how to enable coloured output for commands like ls in xfce's terminal?
<Flibberdy> oh nm, i fixed it. I had a small error in my .bashrc
<michaelnebe> Good evening.Is it possible to use a Wlan card on a PII 450 Mhz with Xubuntu?
<Flibberdy> michaelnebe: what chipset is the wlan card?
<michaelnebe> i have to buy a new one.I havnt a card yet
<Flibberdy> oh i see. the kernel deals with that sort of thing so I'd imagine if it's compatible with ubuntu it'll work in xubuntu. Or are wlan cards very cpu intensive?
<michaelnebe> i think that wlan cards a very cpu intensive,so before i buy one i want to ask it it possible that a card work fine in my computer
<AC0RN> maybeh sum1 can help me.. dont ban.. umm im on ubuntu trying to get ot fedora..
<AC0RN> the name of the progam that i downloaded is
<AC0RN> Fedora-8-i386-DVD.iso
<AC0RN> its around 3gbs..
<AC0RN> i choose to burn with gnome baker
<AC0RN> and it says BUrn DVD image..
<AC0RN> do  i click that.. cause the burn cd image fails
<TheSheep> if it's over 3GB, it's definitely a DVD
<AC0RN> yea but the problem is
<AC0RN> when i burn it to dvd it says completed
<AC0RN> i turn it on
<AC0RN> boot it up
<AC0RN> and i go back to ubuntu
<AC0RN> it doesnt load the fedora?
<TheSheep> you need to enable booting from cd in your bios
<AC0RN> ive installed over like 9os in teh past 3 days
<AC0RN> like sabayon..... Kubuntu.. and back to ubuntu
<AC0RN> and they all worked except this one?
<TheSheep> maybe the download is corrupted?
<TheSheep> have you verified its md5?
<AC0RN> md5?
<TheSheep> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AC0RN> 0.os... k
<TheSheep> the checksum should be available where you downloaded the iso
<AC0RN>  ok umm 1 think may affect it.. my dvd says DVD-R... form fujifilm
<AC0RN> would that mean anything?
<AC0RN> cause i also got a dvd-rw
<TheSheep> it should work both with DVD-R and DVD+R
<TheSheep> as long as your burner supports it
<AC0RN> its gnomebaker? dell computer..
<AC0RN> oh yea when i plug the dvd in i dont see an icon to see its stuff?
<AC0RN> shold i download the fedora again and try?
<AC0RN> or would it not make any difference
<TheSheep> check th md5 sum first
<TheSheep> if it's wrong, download again
<AC0RN> ok
<TheSheep> if not, redowaloading won't help
<TheSheep> why don't you ask at #fedora, by the way?
<AC0RN> gpg: keyring `/home/acorn/.gnupg/pubring.gpg' created
<AC0RN> gpg: can't open `MD5SUMS.gpg'
<AC0RN> gpg: verify signatures failed: file open error
<AC0RN> cause i dont got a registered nick
<AC0RN> and i dont know how to register it
<AC0RN> it says i need to be identified
<TheSheep> AC0RN: http://freenode.net <-- it's explained here
<AC0RN> k
<TheSheep> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
#xubuntu 2008-01-16
<bassinboy> which repo holds bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<soldats> synaptic should find it in a search
<bassinboy> i return nothing.
<soldats> what is it for
<bassinboy> ok weird, using apt-get i got it
<bassinboy> wireless
<soldats> ahh
<nerous2> alo!  i need some help with virtual box
<nerous2> it keeps crashing on me
<somerville32> I guess it crashed again :P
<somerville32> TheSheep, Would you be able to keep me an SVG icon that conforms to the current style of Xubuntu for the Xubuntu applications menu?
<somerville32> It is currently a png and hence I don't think it scales very nicely
<TheSheep> somerville32: I already made one and uploaded to the wiki
<TheSheep> somerville32: I think 1.5 years ago
<somerville32> TheSheep, Link?
<TheSheep> searching the ubuntu wiki is surely slow
<TheSheep> somerville32: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Feisty
<TheSheep> somerville32: see under 'Logo'
<TheSheep> a year ago
<TheSheep> Ah, distinctly I rememeber, it was in the bleak December
<TheSheep> And each separate dying ember, wrought its ghost upon the floor
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> thanks :)
<nanbudh> how can i check for signal strength of my wifi card  on my xubuntu box?
<nanbudh> the nm applet which is installed by default does not show the wifi signal strength. is there anything i can install for that? in system>network>wireless-connection-properties when i open the list of avalable networks it show "NETGEAR 17%" is this signal strength? if yes then should 17% at least open a page or two?
<witozzo> that is the signal strangth ;) and it is quite low to be usable in my opinion
<nanbudh> witozzo: okay so at least it means that all is installed properly. But the strange thing is that a newer windows laptop placed besides the errrant xubuntu desktop picks up internet very well. could it be that OS is making a difference or is it purely a hardware issue?
<witozzo> well, it should be just an hardware issue
<TheSheep> nanbudh: check if it's the smae network
<TheSheep> same
<nanbudh> its the same network i am sure of it. there is no other network picked up.
<nanbudh> the signal strength should not be this weak, it just a 15 mtrs away max. and not too many walls too. has to be card hardware issue
<kwhk> hi, anyone there uses secpanel?
<nerous> hey all
<nerous> anyone around i need some quick help
<maxamillion> nerous: i have to leave in just a moment, but what's up?
<nerous> why does virtualbox keeps freezing my computer?
<nerous> i am running 7.10 xubuntu and the latest ver of  vb
<nerous> i needed to install windows on it for some applications that i have already purchased and blackberry support
<maxamillion> ah! ... sorry, i have to go
<maxamillion> bbl
<stone[no]> Hi, what is the best video player plugin for Firefox (with best performance)? (xine-plugin hung my pc several times today)
<TheSheep> if there was a singl;e best one, it would be the default
<TheSheep> I use the vlc one, but I don't watch video often
<stone[no]> TheSheep: Thanks, I'll give it a go.
<white_eagle> I didn't knew,but xfce is really nice!
<TheSheep> it can be made nice, yes
<patientfox> what's a way to find out my screen resolution in x?
<texnicer> Moin
<texnicer> I found a strange behaviour after installin Gutsy Gibbon: while mountin <something LIKE USB-Stick or USB-HDD> this mount is rather unstable and will umount after randomly and approximatly 3min... anyone can give me a clue on that? Which information are needed? TIA.
<TheSheep> texnicer: try looking at the end of your dmesg
<texnicer> rgr
<TheSheep> texnicer: it might be something with the cable or the hardware
<texnicer> TheSheep:   hm... looks like the HUB is doing trouble..
<texnicer> port 1 disabled by HUB (EMI?) re-enabeling
<texnicer> hm... I found that problem with my USB directly attached to the computer, too. But this is definitly a HW prob, I see
<texnicer> TheSheep: now I got the errormessage: scsi 12:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device \newline FAT: Directory bread (block1..56) failed.
<texnicer> what could this mean. HDD error?
<texnicer> hm fs-error or problems mounting an ubuntusystem on an ubuntusystem?
<TheSheep> no, I think that just the filesystem module couldn't read from/write to the device (because it got disconnected at lower layer)
<texnicer> TheSheep: ok. I check forums on that. Trying direct attach later. Thank you for help
<texnicer> TheSheep: Direct connect makes it stable. Just one more: Using an USB-Stick, which fs would you prefer if you also have to transfer between win/linux?
<TheSheep> texnicer: fat, unfortunately
<TheSheep> texnicer: unless you are willing to install additional drivers on the windows
<texnicer> what about FAT32 . which makes the mount type -t vfat <- is that right?
<texnicer> *LOL* saw new GIMP splash ...
<texnicer> nice balloon
<TheSheep> texnicer: yes, I meant fat32, mount should actually autodetect the filesystem type
<texnicer> copy on that
<TheSheep> texnicer: so you can skip that -t
<texnicer> thx for help you really saved my evening =)
<TheSheep> glad I could help
<neopsyche> hi can anyone help me install xubuntu on my old hardware?
<Ven]n> why is there a keyring for wifi?
<Ven]n> i want it gone
<texnicer> neo? uhm gone?
<HalfShell> hi everyone. how are you all today?
<somerville32> HalfShell, doing well :)
<maxamillion> somerville32: hey man, long time no speak
<somerville32> Heya maxamillion :)
<maxamillion> somerville32: how have you been holding up?
<somerville32> Doing alright. Yourself?
<maxamillion> horribly busy ... but not half bad otherwise
<Ven]n> how to set a keyboard shortcut for terminal?
 * maxamillion is actually at work right now
<maxamillion> Ven]n: in the keyboard settings in settings manager
<maxamillion> Ven]n: you will have to create a custom keyboard "profile" but it will copy all the defaults automatically to your new one and then allow you to add your own
<HalfShell> hey guys, i have this wifi problem i was wondering if anyone could help me with... it has to do with WPA enterprise
<Ven]n> thanks maxamillion
<Ven]n> command to run terminal is terminal? hehe
<Ven]n> no.. :/
<Djerkaf> Hi, I have tried to install Xubuntu on my old PC, but the installation freezes when it's trying to identify the disk format. What to do?
<Ven]n> what terminal is standard in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> xfce-terminal
<TheSheep> but terminal should be linked to it
<TheSheep> xfce4-terminal, sorry
<noonan> anyone here/
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ven]n> why cant i start it with that command, TheSheep?
<Ven]n> worked :D
<Ven]n> thanks alot
<qwerku2> hi all
<qwerku2> i hate updating my system
<TheSheep> qwerku2: then don't
<qwerku2> lol
<qwerku2> well
<TheSheep> no, really, don't fix things that work
<qwerku2> but this time, eveything worked fine
<qwerku2> :)
<qwerku2> i was hapily surprised to discover my fbconsole AGAIN
<qwerku2> that's why I'm here
<qwerku2> since i tried to solve that problem a few month ago
<qwerku2> i'm very interested in the "official" solution
<qwerku2> en clair: what was fucked up ?
<qwerku2> So, does anyone here know about the ex-fbconsole problem ?
<Ven]n> why does wifi asks for password on keyring?
<TheSheep> qwerku2: please don't swear, have you checked the forums?
<TheSheep> qwerku2: what's the problem exactly?
<TheSheep> Ven]n: to be able to access your stored passwords
<qwerku2> TheSheep: sry. the problem is solved, I just want to know how it has been solved
<qwerku2> after the 7.10 upgrade, most of us lost the usual frame buffer console
<qwerku2> just black screen
<qwerku2> there was quite a lot of litterature about some hacks to fix it, but nothing very conclusive
<TheSheep> if it was reported and fixed, then it will be in the bug database
<qwerku2> and now, i just update my system
<TheSheep> http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> just search the solved bugs
<qwerku2> ok
<qwerku2> searching...
<qwerku2> thk
<qwerku2> you
<qwerku2> HAHA
<qwerku2> the bug has NOT been solved ...
<qwerku2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<qwerku2> you mean there is only a soluce for ati cards ?
<Ven]n> line commented out by installer because it failed to verify
<Ven]n> wut?
<Ven]n> a fresh install of eeexubuntu
<Ven]n> what should i do?
<qwerku2> what is your problem ?
<Ven]n> all repositories are uncommented
<Ven]n> for some reason
<qwerku2> you mean in file /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Ven]n> yeah
<Ven]n> commented out i mean
<Ven]n> hehe
<Ven]n> they all have #
<Ven]n> and over them a new line saying line commented out by installer because it failed to verify¨
<qwerku2> could you post your file somewhere ?
<Ven]n> yeah
<Ven]n> one sec
<Ven]n> is there a text editor in gnome like kwrite?
<qwerku2> gedit
<qwerku2> (i guess)
<TheSheep> but xubuntu has mousepad
<qwerku2> yup
<qwerku2> but he asks for gnomw
<Ven]n> gedit didnt exist :p
<Ven]n> hehe
<Ven]n> sorry
<qwerku2> and mousepad ?
<Ven]n> worky :)
<Ven]n> http://rafb.net/p/nUFhhh44.html
<qwerku2> my advice:
<qwerku2> backup first
<qwerku2> blank out everything
<qwerku2> and put the minimum required
<TheSheep> what's the problem?
 * TheSheep looks
<qwerku2> installer fails to verify depos
<qwerku2> looks like a connection problem to me
<TheSheep> Ven]n: you can just uncomment them manually?
<qwerku2> ofc
<qwerku2> also
<Ven]n> TheSheep, all ?
<qwerku2> add your local prepos
<Ven]n> im was uncertain if i should uncomment all of them
<Ven]n> hehe
<TheSheep> Ven]n: you can use system->software sources
<TheSheep> Ven]n: I'd leave out the 'proposed' upgrades
<TheSheep> Ven]n: the yare not tested
<Ven]n> ok.. if i use the software sources
<Ven]n> canonicalsupported open source software (main)
<Ven]n> community-maintained (universe)
<Ven]n> proprietary drivers for devices (restriced)
<Ven]n> software restriced by copyrioght or legal issues (multiverse)
<Ven]n> those are under "ubuntu software"'
<Ven]n> which should i enable? :)
<TheSheep> all :)
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ven]n> source code as well?
<TheSheep> Ven]n: not really, unless you want to compile something yourself
<Ven]n> right
<Ven]n> downloading packet information
<Ven]n> :)
<Ven]n> wonder why the installer commented all those out
<TheSheep> Ven]n: it probably tried to connect to them and failed
<Ven]n> yeah, i hadnt set up wifi
<TheSheep> Ven]n: then concluded you have no net access, so it should only use the cd...
<Ven]n> was that bad?
<Ven]n> :)
<TheSheep> it's the expected behavior, works fine for most users :)
<Ven]n> can i empty the whole file sources.list and set it up with system->software sources again?
<TheSheep> sure
<Ven]n> its so messy
<TheSheep> or you can use the Easy Source to generate a list for you
<TheSheep> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ven]n> cool
<Ven]n> i will do that :D
<Ven]n> thanks alot
<Ven]n> Upstream Opera	
<Ven]n> The Opera developers provide their product in this repository.
<Ven]n> thats the opera browser i assume?
<TheSheep> probably
<Ven]n> and beryl.. is there a point in having lates there?
<Ven]n> or will stable work fine?
<TheSheep> eaither this, or some tickets for the Carmen ;)
<Ven]n> i prefer lates from opera..
<Ven]n> ;D
<TheSheep> Ven]n: you can always add repos when you need them
<Ven]n> i know
<Ven]n> will skip beryl so far
<Ven]n> excellent.. updating
<Ven]n> so.. why does keyring ask for password everytime i boot?
<Ven]n> it looks for wifi..
<texnicer> !welcome back
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome back - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ven]n> anyone knows how to prevent keyring to asks for password to use wifi?
<Ven]n> "the application nm-applet wants access to the default keyring, but its locked"
<zoredache> Ven]n: I have seen a few articles that describe how to integrate the keyring with pam
<zoredache> so if your keyring password is the same as your login password then it automatically works.  But the directions I tried didn't work.
<ddddd> isnt there a group to make a user member ?
<zoredache> ddddd: sorry?
<ddddd> to make use of wifi
<ddddd> without asing passwords
<zoredache> I am betting he has access to wifi, but his wpa/wep key is stored in the keyring
<ddddd> ah
<zoredache> I don't think adding a user to a group would make his wpa/wep password available if it is in the keyring
<Ven]n> hrmf
<ddddd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/161122
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161122 in gnome-keyring "nm_applet prompts for password on startup" [Undecided,New]
<Ven]n> thanks
<Ven]n> how do I fix auto-login btw?
<TheSheep> Ven]n: fix?
<Ven]n> uhm.. set it on :D
<TheSheep> settings->login window
<Ven]n> cool
<Ven]n> thanks :D
<Proto> hello all
<soldats> :)
<Proto> when i plug in my ipod, Rhythmbox starts automatically. How can i stop this, or use a different program
<TheSheep> Proto: open Thunar, go to edit->preferences->advanced->configure volume manager
<TheSheep> Proto: second tab
<Proto> thanks
<Proto> i see where it should be, but i don't see an option for iPods, nor is there anything using Rhythmbox as its program
<somerville32> Proto, Do you have ubutnu-desktop installed?
<Proto> i'll check. i'm using xubuntu though, of course
<Proto> no, i only have xubuntu-desktop
<soldats> proto did you fix your ipod/rythmbox problem
<Proto> no
<Proto> i feel like i'm closer though :-)
<soldats> do you use rythmbox for your ipod or do you use something else
<Proto> i'd like to use gtkpod
<soldats> i think if you go to edit > plugins and remove the check next to ipod support it wont pop up. i left my ipod at work so i cant check
<soldats> from rythmbox
<march> removing the check next to ipod support works here ;)
<march> goodnight :)
<Proto> thanks everyone
<Proto> i'm out
<Proto> power to the people
#xubuntu 2008-01-17
<cnStarz> Hi
<cnStarz> anyone here?
<cnStarz> :(
<cnStarz> I need help if anyones here
<cnStarz> soldats
<cnStarz> can you help me?
<_slvmchn_> what's the problem cnStarz, normally you should just ask your question first, that way if someone shows up later they can see what the problem was and respond instead of showing up THEN asking you what the problem is
<_slvmchn_> saves some time that way
<_slvmchn_> but maybe i can help, what's the issue sir
<soldats> i may be able to help just ask
<cnStarz> hey
<cnStarz> still there?
<cnStarz> sorry
<cnStarz> was browsing forums for possible answer
<cnStarz> if you're still here respond, and i'll tell you :O
<cnStarz> adam
<cnStarz> i need help :(
<maxamillion> what's up?
<maxamillion> err... just a second
<cnStarz> hey, when im booting off the 7.10 cd, i get the main menu, but when i try to install, or start in safe mode, it just hangs at a black screen
<maxamillion> cnStarz: first off, what are the specs of the computer you are trying to install on?
<cnStarz> im thinking it has to do with my resolution, but im brand new to this, so i dont know if there's any commands i can give it something
<cnStarz> one sec
<cnStarz> amd64 x2 4400+....
<cnStarz> 8800gtx evga
<cnStarz> 2gb corsair value select memory
<cnStarz> and...
<cnStarz> asus a8n-sli premium mobo
<maxamillion> huh ... ok, then its definitely a lack of ram issue
<maxamillion> definitely not*
<cnStarz> lack of ram?
<maxamillion> sorry
<cnStarz> ohhh
<cnStarz> lol
<maxamillion> cnStarz: it sounds like a X11 probe issue, its probably trying to use the nv module and you need vesa until you can install the nvidia official one
<cnStarz> i can follow with what you're saying, but really have no clue what it meant lol
<maxamillion> cnStarz: when it hangs at a black screen try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and see if that takes it to a command line
<cnStarz> alrighty, then what ;)
<cnStarz> btw, im dual booting with windows media center too, which is essentially win xp pro
<maxamillion> cnStarz: then do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and follow the on screen instructions through the little guide, and when it asks for a video card driver, select "vesa" .... then we will go from there
<maxamillion> cnStarz: no problem, that should be fine
<soldats> doesnt -phigh just do a sort of reset X
<cnStarz> alrighty, i'll give that a try.  gotta restart, bbiab.  thanks mang.
<maxamillion> soldats: pretty much, it says to completely recreate the xorg.conf file instead of just build off of the current configuration
<soldats> ahh yea i just remembered :P
<elliott__> can anyone help me get my priter set up via the cups web interface?
<elliott__> it's a usb priter, but there's no option for it in the device box
<elliott__> printer
<jay-oh-en> hey
<jay-oh-en> anybody active?
<TheSheep> yeah
<jay-oh-en> TheSheep: hey are you still there?
<jay-oh-en> TheSheep: does xubuntu have alot of support for hardware and what makes it so fast?
<jay-oh-en> TheSheep: what about for a mp730 printer
<sugardrunk> hello
<sugardrunk> Hello... I have a problem. The contents of my desktop just disappeared. I am runnin Xubuntu 7.10.
<sugardrunk> I cannot even acces the menu with right click...
<sugardrunk> any help?
<sugardrunk> the background is just showing the xubuntu-blue.. and nothing else.. no shortcuts, nothing.
<sugardrunk> oh nothing :D
<sugardrunk> sorry
<sugardrunk> got it working easy :d
<sugardrunk> Xfce was not managing the desktop :D
<berna> hi, during the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 at the package lvm2 everything stops at "Backing up any LVM2 metadata that may exist..." what can i do?
<maxamillion> berna: how long has it been sitting at that stage?
<berna> half an hour maybe....
<berna> and the cpu is not working
<maxamillion> cpu is not working? .... do you mean the computer froze or that there is very little cpu activity?
<berna> little cpu acrivity
<berna> the computer is still working if I want to use it
<maxamillion> hmmm....
<maxamillion> berna: i have heard of upgrade issues with the graphical interface in the past, but i have honestly never encountered them on my own ... i do all my package management/upgrades from the command line
<berna> well that's the first time I tried it :)
<maxamillion> berna: though it does sound like its no longer doing anything, i just worry that if i tell you to kill the current process that something bad might happen .... since its gone past 50% we can assume it has finished downloading everything and is well into installation .... and to have a half upgraded system can potentially be bad
<berna> the problem now is that when i go in the terminal, and try to do wathever with apt or dpkg it tells me that it's locked and the only thing I can do is dpkg --configure -a
<berna> and when i do dpkg --configure -a the problems starts again
<TheSheep> try dpkg --clear-selected
<TheSheep> --clear-selections
<TheSheep> sorry
<maxamillion> berna: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file for me? .... i think we are going to end up stoping whats going on and upgrading through the command line
<berna> yes it downloaded everything already, it's installing, this is why I have to solve the problem, because if i do a reboot the system could be fucked
<maxamillion> berna: yeah, that would probably end up being the case
<maxamillion> uhmmm.... brb
<berna> ok, just wait because i'm on another pc. on that pc i don't have a chat program and i can't install it at the moment :)
<berna> do you need to know something about my sources list or you really need to see it?
<maxamillion> berna: mainly just want to know what release it is pointing to
 * maxamillion is back btw :)
<berna> gutsy
<maxamillion> berna: oh, ok ... awesome, then your sources.list already points to 7.10 ... so lets kill the upgrade graphical program and then do a 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<berna> well that's what i already tried to do but it everytime tells me that the only thing i can do is dpkg --configure -a
<berna> but  now I just tried dpkg --clear-selected as TheSheep said and seems like it unlocked everything
<maxamillion> berna: right, but that's because the updater program has a lock on the apt instance ... it won't allow two package managers to manipulate the system at one time
<berna> no, the updater was killed
<maxamillion> oh .... strange
<maxamillion> there must have been something either still running in the background, or the process didn't terminate correctly
<berna> i closed the updater normally, it showed me a warning that it was not finish but i could close it
<berna> ok, now with clear-selections it's unlocked so I'll have a play with apt and dpkg and see what i can do manually
<maxamillion> berna: ok, sounds good ... lemme know if there is anything else i can help with
<berna> i'm trying to remove lvm2 to upgrade the rest and have a look when the rest ist finished
<berna> but even if i try to purge it
<berna> it starts again with it's backup of the metadata
<maxamillion> berna: hmmm.... did you do the 'apt-get update' and then 'apt-get install -f' (both either as root or with sudo)
<berna> yes
<berna> it works out untill it gets to lvm2
<berna> i did an apt-get autoremove as well, so the packages that i don't need anymore are already gone
<maxamillion> hmmm....
<berna> i'm trying to do as many things as possible, always until it comes to lvm2
<maxamillion> berna: what does 'sudo dpkg --purge lvm2' do?
<berna> what i don't underst is why if I want to purge lvm2
<berna> eheh
<berna> exactly
<maxamillion> hmm.....
<berna> it still wants to do the backup
<berna> whait
<berna> wait, let me try with dpkg
<maxamillion> ok
<berna> because before i purged with apt
<berna> same thing
<maxamillion> i was afraid of that
<maxamillion> 'sudo dpkg --force --purge lvm2' (note that this is generally a really bad idea, but this doesn't appear to be a good situation)
<berna> mmm it seems like there is not such a command
<berna> maxamillion: do you have an idea of what this backup of the metadata is? Maybe I have to help him by creating or copying files or dirs...or maybe setting permissions
<maxamillion> not entirely sure
<maxamillion> just a second ... lemme check something
<berna> ok thx
<maxamillion> berna: ok, again ... this is a horrible idea normally, but this might fix the issue ... 'sudo dpkg --force-remove-essential lvm2'
<berna> ok
<berna> let's try
<berna> doesn't work
<berna> it doesn't accept the command
<maxamillion> awesome
<berna> don't know why cuz i saw it in the --force-help too
<maxamillion> hmmm...
<maxamillion> that's probably the strangest thing i have ever seen
<berna> i tried also to go in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf
<berna> and turn the backup off
<berna> but still the same
<berna> after 2 hours i was so hungry that i just rebooted...
<berna> the system is working, but still the same problem
<berna> and the usb wifi pen wich was working before is not working anymore....
<berna> :)
<berna> wow it's working...
<berna> i found somewhere on the net about a different problem with lvm2 and it was solved but reconfiguring mdsetup
<berna> i had a different problem, but tryed to do it and it worked!
<berna> now everything seems to work, i solved the wifi prob as well
<berna> maxamillion: thanks for your support
<maxamillion> berna: anytime, sorry i wasn't able to get it fixed
<berna> no problem, it wasn't easy, or let's say it was hard to get an explanation
<berna> i still don't know why :)
<evil_tech> anyone know why i keep getting an architecture not found error message when trying to install the ati driver?
<TheSheep> evil_tech: guessing there is no driver for 65 bit?
<TheSheep> 64 even XD
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> i choose the standard x86 one but the file name does say x86.x86_64 and would explain the error
<evil_tech> or not. it is the right one. wierd
<gerro> how do I type unlisted keys with ubuntu? for example I like speaking english but i want access to the other keys
<TheSheep> gerro: http://en.wikipedia.org/compose_key
<gerro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383408 is that still relavent?
<TheSheep> gerro: or just use the charmap or keyboard layout switcher
<gerro> don't have one of those keyboards
<TheSheep> gerro: one of which keyboards?
<TheSheep> the ctrl+shift u number works for me
<slow-motion> re
<TheSheep> gerro: I'm also useing the caps lock as compose key
<TheSheep> using
<TheSheep> gerro: you just need to add an option to your xorg.cong
<TheSheep> conf
<gerro> yeah I sort of got that ctrl shift u thing going
<Ven]n> is there a screenshot app in eeexubuntu?
<Ven]n> (or xubuntu)
<slow-motion> n8
<TheSheep> Ven]n: there is a panel applet
<TheSheep> Ven]n: you can also install scrot or ImageMagick
<Ven]n> thank you
<Ven]n> name of the panel applet?
<TheSheep> screenshot
<Ven]n> hmm
<Ven]n> where is it? :ø
<TheSheep> !info xfce4-screenshooter-plugin
<ubotu> xfce4-screenshooter-plugin: Screenshots plugin for Xfce panel. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB
<TheSheep> it should be in the menu by the name 'screenshot' though
<TheSheep> when you right-click on the panel and select 'add item'
<Ven]n> there it was
<Ven]n> thanks ;)
<Ven]n> gah.. gimp is set to open my png
<sgrove> hey all, I've followed a guide on using fusesmb and sme python bits to automount a smb share in thunar, and it worked well the first day
<sgrove> but now I can go into the network, I can even see the shares of the computers, but whenever I try to open any shares, it *immediatly* times out with a 'connection timed out error'
<sgrove> not sure if I should look for help in xubuntu, smb, or fusesmb...
<TheSheep> or xfce
<sgrove> is that where I should look?
<TheSheep> sgrove: you can meet some thunar developers there at least
<TheSheep> not sure about the smb/fuse stuff
<TheSheep> this is mostly a xubuntu user support channel, rather low on developers
<zoredache> I suspect it wouldnt' have much to do with xfce at all, and your issue is more likely related to fuse/fusesmb
<zoredache> personally I like using autofs/smbfs combined with an executable mount map though.  As far as I know there isn't a howto describing my methods.  One of these days I might write one
<sgrove> haha
<sgrove> that would be nice ;)
<white_eagle> how to make xfwm to be my compositing manager in xfce? I moved from gnome and compiz moved to xfce also
<white_eagle> I want to try xfwm4
<flox> !xfwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfwm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flox> !xfwm4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfwm4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TeXnicer> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<TeXnicer> flox: whats the matter?
<flox> i've just read last post of white_eagle, trying to find doc for him
<TeXnicer> did not get that post
<TeXnicer> ack.
<TheSheep> he already left
<TheSheep> 5 minutes ago
<flox> u're right :D
<TheSheep> flox: you can search using /msg
<TheSheep> flox: you don't flood the channel this way
<flox> mmm
<white_eagle> can I somehow run Xfce with compiz disabled?
<flox> flood is a big word for that
<TheSheep> white_eagle: just don't run compiz
<TheSheep> flox: yes, but it could continue :)
 * TeXnicer ... to be continued
<TheSheep> flox: with /msg, you can keep going all you want
<flox> np
<TeXnicer> is does even work "/msg ubotu !anything"
<TeXnicer> recursive; returning to the top after ending; see: recursive
<XceII> I have a question
<XceII> how do I install this
<somerville32> XceII, Install Xubuntu?
<XceII> yesw, I tried the dvd version, it did nothing, i am now downloading the alternate.
<XceII> 32 bit
<zoredache> if the disk, is good, usually all you have to do is boot off the disk and follow the directions
<XceII> it did not boot (dvd) version.
<XceII> 2wice
<zoredache> and your computer has a dvd drive, and it is set in the bios/cmos to boot off the dvd drive first?
<XceII> yes
<XceII> it read the disc but did not continue
<zoredache> did you get any messages or anything when you tried to boot?
<XceII> no, it went straight to kubuntu
<zoredache> kubuntu is what you have on your hard drive already?
<XceII> do I need a zeroed hard drive to do this?
<XceII> yes
<XceII> I was going to run a live cd to check it out
<zoredache> XceII: you shouldn't need to zero the hard drive, no.  It sounds like an issue with the disk you had.  Did you make it yourself?  Did you run md5sum on the iso file you downloaded?
<XceII> yes it was good
<XceII> i tried 2 new disks
<zoredache> XceII: if you are running a fairly recent version of kubuntu, you should be able to install xubuntu as well 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<XceII> I wanted to run live first
<XceII> then move to another drive for the install
<XceII> i used kb3+brasero to burn, no problems
<zoredache> Are you able to mount the disk that you burned?
<XceII> after bootup to kubuntu=yes
<XceII> dolphine did it upon request
<XceII> i am now getting alternate, should it boot to disc, or does text show up asking for request?
<Ven]n> isnt there skype 2.0 beta for ubuntu?
<XceII> google that statement
<zoredache> XceII: well, hrmph.  that rules out allt he obvious issues
<flox> XceII: are u sure you set correctly the boot sequence in the bios ?
<XceII> yes, i have all floppys in order
<zoredache> Ven]n: also, check if you see a debian etch package.  A debian etch package will typically run on ubuntu
<flox> the alternate CD is not a live CD
<zoredache> XceII: anyway, if you boot off the alternate CD you should getting you a menu of choices about how you want to boot/install
<Ven]n> oh, i was at the wrong site
<XceII> ya, thats just what i need to know, off the menue, what should i chose for the complete install
<zoredache> I believe the first option is the one you want.  If I remeber right it is just 'install xubunut'
<XceII> does it boot in text or gui
<zoredache> text
<XceII> ok, thanks for the help, ill be back asking more stupid wuestions, thanks.
<Ven]n> how do i install skype 2.0 really?
<Ven]n> i need libaudio2, libqt4-core, libqt4-gui etc
#xubuntu 2008-01-18
<soldats> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<soldats> Ven]n, if you need those libraries you can download them individually as well
<soldats> most people i talk to say they installed it with that link
<Ven]n> noen of those are skype 2?
<aroo> man i love xubuntu
<soldats> aroo, :P
<aroo> simplicity is best
<soldats> Ven]n, im not sure. ive never seen the point of skype to be honest. i really wasnt aware of a skype 2.0 though sorry
<aroo> what is the command to start the default xfce terminal?
<soldats> xfce4-terminal
<aroo> thanks
<soldats> :P
<doctordevice> I'm having a rather odd issue with my wireless card under Xubuntu. when I first boot the system, it takes a very long time to identify the signal from my router (WRT54G v5). once it has the signal and I attempt a connection, my router makes no indication that any wifi negotiation is taking place, and the connection fails. I have managed once, and only once, to connect to another wireless router I have (La Fonera). I have
<doctordevice> not been able to re-establish that connection, though, since I tried to connect to my WRT.
<soldats> can you make sure your router isnt blocking connecctions via mac address
<doctordevice> that was one of the first things I checked, actually. made sure the MAC address is on the whitelist
<Kuwanger> For some reason I have two network connection icons in my system tray when I should only have one.  How do I fix that?
<soldats> did you check on the forums for any other problems with the WRT, i recall some people having problems but look for fixes as well
 * soldats connects directly to wireless router
<doctordevice> as am I right now
<soldats> cool
<soldats> Kuwanger, is it a problem, can you remove one, if so will it remove the other?
<Kuwanger> soldats: There is no option to remove one.
<soldats> hmm if you uncheck enable netwokring on one will it do the same on the other
<Kuwanger> I haven't tried.
<soldats> i recall that happeneing to me with ubuntu and gnome but i rebooted and it went away
<Kuwanger> I've reboted and it didn't go away.
<Kuwanger> On an unrelated issue, how do I change the screen blanking so it'll detect when I'm pressing keys on my gamepad?
<soldats> why dont you just make the screen never blank and just use the monitor power key to turn it off
<Kuwanger> Well, I tried that, but it still blanks. :/
<soldats> how did you do it
<Kuwanger> Through Xfce Settings->Screensaver, which launches Gnome screensaver preferences.
<soldats> try through the xorg.conf
<soldats> it will work
<Kuwanger> One final question.  How do I figure out what program is grabbing key input?  For some reason, pressing Ctrl+Alt+Left/Right is switching desktops.
<soldats> thats standard for xfce i believe, to switch desktops. in each app there should be preferences to tell what keys do what. if not check in each config file.
<doctordevice> hrm... how do I change wireless drivers in xubuntu? I have ndiswrapper installed, and I want to try it in place of hostap
<soldats> imnot experienced with wireless. you should ask in #ubuntu since its the same underlining kernal
<soldats> im sure somone will have a fix for it
<doctordevice> ok
<fiyawerx> Anyone using a manual install of the nvidia drivers? I Installed Xubuntu, did all the updates (didn't enable restricted drivers) Since i thin kthe ones in repos aren't the newest, not too sure tho. But This is the only distro I've had problems installing with lately
<soldats> nvidia-glx-new
<soldats> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fiyawerx> Internal Server Error
<fiyawerx> nice.
<fiyawerx> And do you know what version of the drivers nvidia-glx-new installs?
<soldats> "sudo apt-cache search nvidia-glx-new" may say
<fiyawerx> found it
<fiyawerx> 100.14.19
<fiyawerx> aptitude show did the trick
<fiyawerx> the newest are 169.07, came out dec 20th
<soldats> ahh ok i was about to say aptitude as well
<fiyawerx> will check out the binary driver howto once the servers back working
<fiyawerx> ah its back
<soldats> :P
<soldats> good luck
<fiyawerx> oh
<fiyawerx> that just tells you to do restricted drivers
<soldats> nvidia home page may be better
<fiyawerx> wonder what happened that ubuntu doesn't like the manual install
<soldats> maybe not updates repos
<XceII> K guys, I got it straight, thanks for the help, god bless. bbs.
<Kuwanger> Thanks for the info.
<soldats> np
<culb> whats a good media player for xfce, mainly mp3's
<soldats> do you like gui or cli
<jljohnstone> i use xfmedia
<soldats> culb, err directed towards you
<culb> gui.......
<culb> i dont want a bunch of unneeded dependencies
<soldats> amarok is an amazing gui mp3 player but works better on more high end systems rythmbox isnt so bloated but lacks some plug-ins and tools
<culb> like amarok for kde or banshee for gnome
<soldats> rythmbox is good too, it supports random and random playlists and has support for podcasts
<soldats> both ipod capable as well
<soldats> epiphany i hear is cool
<fiyawerx> I've been trying to get used to Exaile lately
<fiyawerx> fairly nice player
<fiyawerx> Exaile is a music player aiming to be similar to KDE's Amarok, but for GTK+ and written in Python. I
<XceII> what a waste of time, this is the phisher price for teen agers, thanks for the help though, god bless.
<zoredache> what the heck was that about?
<soldats> hmm trolling maybe
<zoredache> perhaps... but he was asking lots of questions about setup a couple hours ago...
<soldats> jerk then? doesnt seem to enjoy a great system
<soldats> err OS
<zoredache> I suppose, but I don't get the drive-by complaining.  If he had a real complaint, it seems like he should have stayed to discuss things.  If he didn't care, why come in at all?
 * zoredache shrugs... I just don't understand some people
<soldats> thats why it seems more like minor trolling to me
<soldats> why do unnecessary complaining
<Archangel144> I'm having sound card issues with my Acer 3050,  anyone have any tips.
<Archangel144> is anyone on line
<soldats> wait
<soldats> so whats wrong
<Archangel144> I'm not getting any sound from my laptop speakers
<soldats> can you go to audio properties and ensure that slsa is selected
<soldats> alsa**
<Archangel144> I can't seem to find that
<soldats> applications > settings > mixer settings
<haymaker> hey
<haymaker> i've got the ubuntu, what is better about xfce?
<soldats> smaller uses less recources but with less support options that come standard haymaker
<haymaker> hmm, so if i've got a 1.33 ghz laptop that is a better choice?
<haymaker> does it handle gtk apps ok?
<zoredache> yes
<soldats> thats a pretty good processor, whats the ram, gtk apps are fine
<haymaker> 1gb
<haymaker> my ubuntu machine is a horse, 3.2g, 2gb
<soldats> you should be fine with gnome but xfce is smaller and usually runs faster less of a memory hog
<haymaker> i'm getting the xubuntu desktop iso, does this work like the livecd?
<soldats> yes
<haymaker> cool, i'll put it on a memory stick and give it a shot
<soldats> it is a live cd. its ubuntu kernal with xfce
<haymaker> what do you mean "less support options"?
<soldats> nautilus is a little more advanced than thunar for file management
<soldats> the panels as well
<haymaker> nautilus sucks, i've got a serious hatred for it
<soldats> well try it out and see if you like it :)
<haymaker> i want to be able to have transparency, does thunar have that?
<soldats> the xfce compositor allows it
<soldats> afaik
<soldats> as in transperency for thunar
<haymaker> i can't make the window backgrounds in nautilus transparent
<haymaker> oops, nevermind that, alt and mouse wheel
<TeXnicer> Moin
<TeXnicer> weird
<soldats> ur wierd
<soldats> :)
<TeXnicer> and you are uber-soldats?
<soldats> i wish
<asc> I need a 'run program' applet for the xfce panel. Does anybody know of one?
<asc> Or any other program which creates a run program dialog, really
<TheSheep> asc: the verve plugin
<TheSheep> asc: you can also just make a launcher to xfce4-run
<TheSheep> xfrun
<asc> Ain't in Synaptic. Looking up verve
<asc> verve works good - thanks a lot
<TheSheep> xfrun is the program that starts when you press alt+f2
<asc> I'm putting a franken-environment together, and all the parts aren't working right - metacity's run program dialog doesn't appear.
<asc> Hm. Come to that, is metacity the xfce WM? I'm more than open to replacing it with something lighter
<asc> Ah, xfwm4. I'll have to look into that.
<maxamillion> asc: xfwm4 is what metacity wishes it could be
<asc> Heh heh
<asc> Just a second, restarting wm
<asc> Oooh... :)
<asc> Okay, this makes everything I've been trying to do a lot easier.
<asc> Er, maybe. Keyboard commands don't work when I don't have the configuration window open.
<TeXnicer> moin
<lm> .
<lm> Anyone here tried xubuntu with ctwm as the window manager?
<somerville32> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lm> Heh.  OK.  The real question is that many of the ubuntu based distros put a lot of their polish into the desktop.  If you want sound/video/networking to work, it will if you run their desktop but tends to fall apart if you don't.  What I'm wondering is if I use ctwm on xubuntu, how much stuff is going to fall apart?
<somerville32> The virtual desktops might be funky, I'm not sure
<somerville32> Try it out and let me know :)
<slow-motion> hi
<maxamillion> slow-motion: hello
<slow-motion> hi maxamillion
<arttu> can anyone help with no audio on a fresh installation?
<TheSheep> !anynone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anynone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arttu> i'm very sorry
<arttu> not really the irc type
<arttu> just kind of lost, don't know what to try
<TheSheep> arttu: no problem, just tell us what's wrong
<TheSheep> arttu: and if someone has an idea, they will say it
<arttu> no audio, works on xp
<TheSheep> arttu: how did you check?
<lm> Did you try running aumix or alsamixer or alsamixergui and look at the settings to see if the speakers are muted or turned down?
<arttu> tried playing the video clip in home/examples, video plays but audio doesn't
<arttu> lm: nope, how do i do that?
<lm> get a terminal window and run alsamixergui - if it isn't there, try apt-get install alsamixergui
<lm> As root
<TheSheep> or install it with synaptic
<arttu> i installed it with synaptic and ran it
<arttu> trying to figure out exactly what i'm looking at and how to cahnge the settings...
<arttu> not everything is turned up, but those i can't seem to be able to adjust, PCM Out Path says mute
<arttu> does alsa do anything significantly different from volume control?
<Turno> I just installed apache2 php5 mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql.... why is it when i navigate to my jinzora directory it prompts me to save a file with the mime type application/x-https-php?
<Turno> err... application/x-httpd-php
<Turno> i know i'm an idiot
<TheSheep> Turno: install the LAMP package
<TheSheep> arttu: alsa is the name of the sound system -- basically all sound drivers
<TheSheep> arttu: unmute the PCM channel, it's the main sound channel
<Turno> theres an actual lamp package?
<arttu> i can't do anything to it
<TheSheep> arttu: how come? there is no mute/unmute button?
<Turno> thesheep: i did a synaptic search, couldn't find the lamp package
<TheSheep> hm
<TheSheep> !info ubuntu-lamp
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-lamp does not exist in gutsy
<TheSheep> weird
<arttu> i'm guessing the speaker icons on top of the bars are the mute buttons, they go from green to white when you click them, but they won't respond on the PCM Out Path. they just stay green, and the bars are down to zero, but i can't move them like on most of the others.... PCM Out Path just has Mute written below it
<TheSheep> Turno: anyways, I have it on hardy, and it contains these packages:
<TheSheep> Turno: Depends: apache2, libapache2-mod-php5, libapache2-mod-python, mysql-server-5.0, php5-gd, php5-mysql, phpmyadmin
<TheSheep> Turno: you probably miss the mod_php one
<TheSheep> arttu: maybe try the text-mode alsamixer instead, selected the pcm out and press 'm'
<TheSheep> arttu: is this the same user that was created during installation?
<Turno> i have all of those packages installed except for phpmyadmin
<arttu> yes
<TheSheep> Turno: you don't need the phpmyadmin
<TheSheep> Turno: the behavior you describe indicates that mod_php is not enabled in the web server configuration for some reason...
<TheSheep> Turno: have you checked the server logs?
<arttu> TheSheep: PCM Out reads "pre 3D" which i can switch to "post 3D" and doesn't seem to affect anything
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> arttu: did you try any of the other files in the examples?
<arttu> just plain PCM looks just fine
<arttu> yeah, all 3
<Turno> i haven't checked the logs... good thinking
<jeriko> 'lo
<jeriko> i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but totem chokes on m3u stream. any ideas?
<TheSheep> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<TheSheep> jeriko: m3u is actually just a text file with an address of the actual stream in it
<TheSheep> arttu: when you open a terminal and type 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp', do you hear noice from your speakers?
<arttu> no
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> run lspci and see what make and model your sound card is
<arttu> TheSheep: Rockwell International Unknown device 4310
<TheSheep> ugh, that's doesn't sound too good...
<TheSheep> arttu: I'd take a look at forums (http://forum.ubuntu.com) and maybe google for it too... no more ideas, sorry
<TheSheep> arttu: oh, you could also ask on #ubuntu, it's the same under the hood
<arttu> i found something on it in the forums, gotta keep reading
<arttu> on another note, why does terminal keep loggong me out? i installed aterm but haven't figured out how to paste in it yet, makes life harder
<TheSheep> arttu: you have an intel graphics card, I presume?
<arttu> i read changing color depth to 16 would help but it didn't...
<arttu> yes
<TheSheep> yes, it should help
<TheSheep> or just install and use the gnome-terminal
<TheSheep> arttu: about aterm, you usually paste using the middle mouse button
<arttu> which i don't have...
<TheSheep> arttu: then the two mouse button pressed together
<TheSheep> butotns
<TheSheep> buttons
<arttu> wow... live and learn, i guess i've just spent too much time in the garage..
<TheSheep> I don't htink it's really documented anywhere properly...
<arttu> thanks a bunch for the effort, at least i found a bunch of settings to tweak for problems to come
<TheSheep> :)
<Turno> TheSheep: i got it to work
<Turno> not sure exactly how
<TheSheep> Turno: that's great
<Turno> but i think it was probably when I symlinked /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5 into /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<TheSheep> Turno: that may be it :)
<Turno> after i did that i had to clear my browser cache
<Turno> so i went well past the solution before I realized it was fixed
<TheSheep> Turno: playing with ww servers has a lot of things like that
<TheSheep> Turno: requires a lot of patience
<arttu> TheSheep: i'll have to try to scrap a sound card from somewhere/someone, or enjoy the peace and quiet, the soundcard just isn't supported. thanks for your help and patience!
<jeriko> hrm, totem won't even play a local mp3 file after i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jeriko> any suggestions?
<jeriko> i've used totem sucessfully in the past on other installs
<fiyawerx> hmm
<fiyawerx> i just saw an md5 sum mismatch scroll by during ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fiyawerx> wonder what package itw as
<fiyawerx> jeriko, good question, I even installed w32codecs from medibuntu and no luck
<slow-motion> n8
<jeriko> fiyawerx: :/
<jeriko> fiyawerx: i switched to totem-gstreamer instead of totem-xine and it fixed
<jeriko> i must have had some xine issues
<fiyawerx> where do you change that?
<fiyawerx> oh, apt-get install totem-gstreamer, trying that now
<jeriko> sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer will do it all
<fiyawerx> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fiyawerx> hm no lyuck
<Jorophose> Is there going to be a way to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 directly?
<zoredache> All the docs seem to claim that should be possible
<Jorophose> alright! perfect!
<zoredache> of course, I suspect it might not be entirely perfect.  The more popular packages will probably work fine
<zoredache> I would bet some obscure stuff might have issues.
<Jorophose> D=
<Jorophose> But will it show up in update-manager?
<zoredache> sorry?
<soldats> Jorophose, probly not because hardy isnt fully stable yet so no matter what theres is a possibility of something being messed up or bad
<Jorophose> Is it being planned though? This really is an important feature, because if I can't upgrade to the next LTS release might as well go for Debian Etch instead =/
<march> goodnight :)
<soldats> Jorophose, the main reason someting may be messed up is because hardy isnt fully stable yet. 7.10 is the newest stable release and is supported till 2009 i believe. even so, the correct way to upgrade is to upgrade each release. go from 6.06 to 7.10 then 8.04
<soldats> its not release yet but its only released as 'trial' to test for stability
<jeriko> fiyawerx: i still had issues with some streams using totem-gstreamer
<jeriko> i gave up and installed audacious
<jeriko> working again
#xubuntu 2008-01-19
<bassinboy> how can i get to Restricted Driver Manager from xubuntu?
<soldats> applications > system ? restricted drivers
<soldats> s/?//
<bassinboy> i dont have it
<jeriko> select all packages, not just supported
<jeriko> top right i think
<jeriko> er, nvm
<jeriko> my reading comprehension is awol
 * jeriko walks away mumbling
<fiyawerx> hm
<fiyawerx> can't get mp3 to play with xmms either
<soldats> do you have the codecs
<fiyawerx> have installed w32codecs and xubuntu-restricted-extras
<soldats> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fiyawerx> like i said
<fiyawerx> that tells you to do Search for ubuntu-restricted-extras and install it. Note that there is also xubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-extras.
<fiyawerx> which I did
<soldats> hmm i installed them through synaptic
<fiyawerx> gah
<fiyawerx> i had grabbed an mp3 from easynews to try it with, I think the mp3 was bad :-\
<fiyawerx> it does work :)
<soldats> :P
 * fiyawerx hangs his head in shame
<soldats> dont do that
<soldats> common mistake
<fiyawerx> well after all the stuff i installed i shouldn't have any codec problems for a while
<fiyawerx> lol
<soldats> yea
<mixed> anyone know if I can run Quake III on xubuntu?
<soldats> through wine afaik, ask in #winehq some of them are wine experts
<mixed> soldats, I already installed it on my ubuntu distro, now i want to use xfce instead of gnome
<soldats> sure it should run the same
<mixed> ok i just finished downloading xubuntu, I"ll just run quake on xfce and see if it works
<soldats> xfce is just less bloated gnome
<fiyawerx> altho thunar > nautilus
<soldats> > == better
 * fiyawerx nods
<soldats> its smaller and faster IMO
<fiyawerx> I dont think I'd ever use gnome, xfce or kde for me, both are pretty fast on my system, i just like how clean xfce is
<fiyawerx> hmm, by default all streams want to open with totem from firefox, how can i change that?
<soldats> true. i enjoy e16 as well though since its way smaller
<soldats> theres a plugin for it afaik. you can look for it in synaptic since i dont recall the name
<fiyawerx> oh wow, lots of plugins
<fiyawerx> heh
<jeriko> fiyawerx: in FF: edit -> prefs -> content -> manage
<jeriko> or just apt-get remove totem
<fiyawerx> jeriko, : thats all blank
<jeriko> fiyawerx: if blank, then it shouldn't have a default association
<soldats> fiyawerx, search synaptic for totem and look for the firefox part. i used gxine for mine
<jeriko> meaning you get the popup box asking how you want to play/save the file
<fiyawerx> when i click on a stream, it doesnt by default, but the only option ... right
<fiyawerx> the only option in the popup is totem
<jeriko> so choose something else, then click the box for default
<jeriko> once you click that default box, you will see the association in ff
<fiyawerx> ah, you have to hit other and browse to the specific /usr/bin/xmms, ok
<fiyawerx> its in there now
<tehk> Can anyone suggest a xfrun alternative?
<bassinboy> anyone have broadcom wireless working on hardy heron alpha 3?
<crimsun> yes
<bassinboy> did you use ndiswrapper ?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<crimsun> and I used b43-fwcutter
<bassinboy> crimsun: i have the exact card, well, rev 2, but i couldn't get it working with (actually, i used bcm43xx-fwcutter)
<bassinboy> do you know if b43-fwcutter is significantly different
<bassinboy> my lspci will show the device yet there is no wlan0
<bassinboy> "b43 offers a newer codebase and hardware crypto support."
<bassinboy> sweet
<crimsun> you must use b43-fwcutter with b43.ko
<crimsun> I don't know offhand if rev 02 will even work
<bassinboy> does this look right to you
<bassinboy> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> I highly doubt you want to use that directory
<crimsun> err, sorry
<crimsun> my terminal fonts are screwed, and I thought you had an underscore between the 'e' in firmware and the 'd' in driver
<crimsun> yes, that should work
<bassinboy> crimsun: K, it's throwing "sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter..."
<bassinboy> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<bassinboy> rev 2 is supported, i'm not sure if the "(needs patches for 2.6.24)" is including rev 2 though
<bassinboy> it does indeed look like i need a different version of b43
<crimsun> I use a self-compiled b43
<crimsun> (I'm using 2.6.23.14)
<bassinboy> oh crap, i just noticed a link for x.x.24
<bassinboy> crimsun: i got the fw to extract, but i am unsure of what to do nect
<bassinboy> next*
<crimsun> make sure the newer b43 is loaded
<bassinboy> as a kernel module?
<crimsun> yes
<bassinboy> i feel stupid for not knowing fwcutter was a module
<bassinboy> dang, i loaded the module and still no wlan0
<crimsun> fwcutter isn't a kernel module
<crimsun> I have an wlan0_rename
<crimsun> have a*, rather
<bassinboy> well, i loaded b43 as the module
<bassinboy> do you have to generate network devices ?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> which drop of compat-wireless are you usinG?
<crimsun> -rw-r--r-- 1 crimsun crimsun  1170639 2008-01-15 19:50 compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<crimsun> so mine's from the 15th
<ApacheNoob> hello
<ApacheNoob> I have a simple problem
<ApacheNoob> I just need to know how to get a good ftp and html server running on this computer
<bassinboy> crimsun: i dont have compat-wireless
<crimsun> bassinboy: that's where the new drop is
<bassinboy> crimsun: is that a package available through ubuntu repos
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> you'd have to use it to build a newer b43.ko
<bassinboy> what is a drop?
<crimsun> a codedrop, in this case, a snapshot of the everything branch of the linux 2.6 wireless tree
<crimsun> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download#Wheretodownload
<bassinboy> interesting
<bassinboy> so what purpose does b43-fwcutter hold?
<crimsun> it extracts the firmware necessary to use b43.ko
<crimsun> ApacheNoob: like vsftpd and lighttpd?
<crimsun> ApacheNoob: you can use apt-get, dselect, aptitude, synaptic, $whatever to install them
<bassinboy> crimsun: interesting issue, when i try to make install, (as sudo), it's lookign for all the files in root /
<bassinboy> crimsun: i finally got compat-wireless to compile, but it is blowing up when i modprobe
<bassinboy> i want to try your kernel but it's not on the repos lol
<bassinboy> why is life so hard
<nikolam> hi to all
<nikolam> do you use some programs from hardy?
<nikolam> I want to install some newer versions from hardy in my current 7.10/gutsy
<nikolam> is it advisable? I am thinking to download packages and install them one by one
<nikolam> or should I add hardy repository?
<nikolam> i got important security updates and recoomended updates for gutsy selected
<nikolam> Maybe I should add hardy repository, select that i want to use gutsy versions in synaptic repository preferences and then just install hardy versions of programs i want, while i remain on gutsy?
<TheSheep> nikolam: I think it would be stablier to have a full Hardy installation
<TheSheep> nikolam: mixing packages from two distros can be bad
<TheSheep> nikolam: then again, upgrading may be a little bumpy when hardy is not ready yet
<nikolam> I agree. But Just one program? I already have some programs from getdeb.net, (pidgin, etc) that are newer
<TheSheep> nikolam: why do you need a newer one?
<nikolam> I will definately stay on gutsy for every day use
<nikolam> I dont know, maybe some security patches in iceape invoked me to upgrade
<nikolam> Ok, I will not be messing with Hardy packages yet. I had an issue with xfce 4.4.2 manual install with installer, anyway and when i get back to default gutsy packages, everything was fine.
<nikolam> Besides that I now use pcmanf instead of always-crashing thunar.
<nikolam> pcmanfm
<jaggy>  hey , can anyone help me ? whenever i try to connect to nessus , i fail :s
<TheSheep> nessus?
<jaggy> yes nessus
<jaggy> nessus is a port scanner =_=
<TheSheep> you connect to a port scanner?
<jaggy> yes ...
<nanbudh> i cannot access 192.168.1.1 my NETGEAR ROUTER from my main machine wired thru ethernet to the router(though  internet is working fine) while i can access it all fine on the same machine when i have booted up windows XP.
<nanbudh> the page starts to open but 'hangs' so to say
<totalwormface> i dub it 'silly'
<totalwormface> it's probably not a question about browser plugins, because i'm personally going to kick someone who makes a non plugin free router control unit
<totalwormface> and not one of dynamic / static ip, because you make contact with the router (and have internet)
<totalwormface> so, it's silly
<nanbudh> :-) yes it must be silly, i have ye another problem. The other machine(which has the wireless card and is running xubuntu7.10) cannot access internet but does access the 192.168.1.1 ROUTER ADMIN Page. is this strange or what?
<nanbudh> when connecting over wireless does one need to make addresses etc different from ones over a wired connection? i have tried all combinations on my xubuntu box with no success
<nanbudh> the system>network>wireless connection>properties has password
<nanbudh> the system>network>wireless connection>properties has password type as a drop down list in which i am forced to choose a type, while there is no security password or anything on my router settings. could this be reason that i am not able to access internet over the wireless card? and if yes do i need to set a password in my router settings?
<grahamperrin> nanbudh: no two devices should have the same address, if that's what you mean
<nanbudh> but none have the same address, the main machine and the wireless one have diff ip addresses?
<grahamperrin> ok
<bassinboy> has anyone install kde?
<predaeus> bassinboy, do you mean kubuntu? or installation of kde in xubuntu?
<netpappy> Hey - any Xubuntu IRC Client recommendations?
<totalwormface> netpappy: irssi
<netpappy> thanks - going to check it out
<bassinboy> kde in xubuntu via package installer
<bassinboy> predaeus: i want to see what kde4 is like
<HlfShell> hello everyone. I'm having an odd bug with xfce4-panel. it seems my panel spawns 4 or 5 nm-applets and i can't seem tog et rid of them....
<TheSheep> HlfShell: delete the files in ~/.cache/sessions/ and don't save the session on logout
<HlfShell> thats the thing- the sessions been saved....
<HlfShell> 0r is that going to work no matter what?
<HlfShell> i dont seem to have a /.cache/sessions
<HlfShell> nm i do
<HlfShell> so if i delete everything in that folder my desktop and panel is just going to return to normal?
<HlfShell> TheSheep, just wanted to let you know it worked perfectly. Thanks!
<FactTech> Hello, all -- Just upgraded to 7.10 and most things have transitioned well. However, I notice that the volume control knob and mute button on my keyboard are no longer working. Anybody know how to fix this? I found a couple of web pages with similar issues but no solutions.
<TheSheep> FactTech: set your keyboard type to the keyboard you actually own
<FactTech> TheSheep: Using the Settings, Keyboard Settings control panel? I tried that, but after I close the panel, the checkbox for "Use X configuration" always comes back on.
<FactTech> TheSheep: Incidentally, are you literally the only person ever providing answers on #xubuntu? :)
<TheSheep> FactTech: no
<TheSheep> FactTech: you can run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and change the X default then...
<FactTech> TheSheep: Would the X default setting have been changed by the upgrade?
<TheSheep> I don't think so
<TheSheep> FactTech: ah, there was an user complaining that the default ocmmands set to "volume up" and "volume down" keys dont' work
<TheSheep> FactTech: can you look into your keybindings, see what commands there are, and try to run them in a terminal?
<FactTech> TheSheep: Sure, I'd be happy to, but I might need a little guidance... On the keyboard settings control panel, shortcuts tab -- is that what you mean for bindings?
<FactTech> TheSheep: If that is what you mean, I see that the command "aumix -v0" is bound to shortcut "XF86 AudioMute", for example.
<FactTech> TheSheep: When I try to execute "aumix -v0" in a terminal, I get a response that seems to indicate the package is missing. "The program 'aumix' can be found in the following packages: * aumix * aumix-gtk Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package> bash: aumix: command not found"
<FactTech> TheSheep: Should I just install the aumix package and see if that fixes it? Is there any way to see that the input of pressing the button is registering?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> isntall it
<FactTech> TheSheep: Would that mean a missing or broken dependency somewhere in the upgrade?
<TheSheep> you can run 'xev' to see what keys are registered
<TheSheep> FactTech: probably
<FactTech> TheSheep: xev looks like it's definitely registering both dial-turning and button-pressing. I'll install the aumix package and get back to you. Thanks a bunch for the pointers, TheSheep.
<FactTech> TheSheep: If installing the package fixes it, who would be the best person/group to report the bug to?
<FactTech> TheSheep: Unfortunately, it didn't fix the issue. I installed the aumix-gtk package. Running "aumix -v0" from a terminal does not mute the sound, and it issues response " aumix:  SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK"
<crimsun> is this gutsy?
<FactTech> crimsun: Yes, just upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04 via "Update Manager"
<crimsun> if so, it's a known issue; aumix source just needs a rebuild.
<FactTech> crimsun: Maybe I missed the page that discusses this one. Can you tell me a URL or some keywords to look for?
<FactTech> crimsun: Unfortunately, I'm still enough of a newbie that "aumix source just needs a rebuild" does not suggest a course of action to me. :)
<crimsun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aumix/+bug/145805
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145805 in aumix "aumix throws error aumix:  SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK" [Medium,Confirmed]
<FactTech> crimsun: Much obliged, I'll look into it.
<FactTech> crimsun: I read over the page. Looks like I'm not the first to run up against this one, but I didn't spot any step-by-steps on how to go about fixing it. Is there any way to rebuild the package using an automated tool? I have built packages manually but would really rather not go behind the back of synaptic/apt-get for something that is in the repository and sure to get an update down the road.
<crimsun> unfortunately I don't have a good answer for it.
<crimsun> I'll see if I can put some work into that SRU this afternoon.
<FactTech> crimsun: If you do get a chance, it looks like me and several other users would appreciate it very much. Coincidentally enough, it looks like this bug indirectly made the front page on digg.com. (http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/The_Ubuntu_bug_reporting_culture_) I'm not going to demand instant service for a FOSS operating system I'm not even skilled enough to contribute to, but I will thank you profusely for a published fix. Thank
<FactTech> s again.
<crimsun> url seems dead?
<FactTech> crimsun: Try http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/The_Ubuntu_bug_reporting_culture
<crimsun> thanks.
<jluk> hello
<graelb> Hi there
<graelb> I'm trying to either change or remove the need for, the password on my "keyring"?
<eagle-101> hey all, I have a copy of xubuntu hardy running, where might I find things to break (ie, what has changed?)
<TheSheep> eagle-101: the release notes? probably on the xubuntu website, hang on
<eagle-101> TheSheep, thanks, I have a copy in a virtual machine here :)
 * eagle-101 notes a few startup problems. 
<TheSheep> wait, it's hardy, it hans't been released yet, there are no release notes
<eagle-101> TheSheep, yeah, but I"m looking for things that have been changed :)
<TheSheep> eagle-101: just look into the repository and see the commit history...
<eagle-101> ah I found a link, its in the channel topic :D
 * eagle-101 will have to take a screenshot of the problematic login window
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> eagle-101: sorry
<eagle-101> TheSheep, you can see it at http://lineagle.unixpod.com/xubuntu-login.png :)
<eagle-101> oh TheSheep nothing to be sorry for!
<eagle-101> I suppose I should bug report that :) /me goes to read up on what they expect
<TheSheep> eagle-101: it would be the xubuntu-default-settings package, I suppose
<eagle-101> TheSheep, mmm yeah something is broken there.
<TheSheep> eagle-101: but I think they are working on a new login screen for Hardy
<eagle-101> TheSheep, so... worth reporting, or no?
<TheSheep> eagle-101: every bug is worth reporting
<eagle-101> alrighty :D
<eagle-101> TheSheep, suspect they will want any more then the screenshot?
<eagle-101> lsmod, lspci? anything else?
<TheSheep> eagle-101: yes, what kind of emulator is that, what resolution, what settings
<eagle-101> alright
<TheSheep> eagle-101: the exact version you tested too
<eagle-101> alpha3
<TheSheep> eagle-101: if it's a nightly build, provide build date
<eagle-101> TheSheep, ah, no nightly
 * eagle-101 did not realize there was a nightly :P
<TheSheep> wow, firefox finally integrates with the system
 * TheSheep investigates
<eagle-101> TheSheep, bug posted :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/184435
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184435 in ubuntu "xubuntu alpha3 login display issues" [Undecided,New]
<Steve15> good evening, i've a little problem with my x-server: http://phpfi.com/290872
<Steve15> instead of using the resolutions from xorg.conf, it does use 800x600 only :/
<thruxton> Steve14: it looks like it dosent like your h/v sync settings
<thruxton> II) NV(0): ASUS LS201ÿÿ: Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz
<thruxton> (II) NV(0): ASUS LS201ÿÿ: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz
<thruxton> are you sure those are correct for your monitor?
<Steve14> thruxton: should be, the lcd has ddc
<thruxton> your getting a lot of hrefresh vrefresh out of range errors
<Steve14> maybe it's up to the old tnt2 chip :/
<Steve14> Is it nvs fault, isn't it?
 * thruxton shrugs
<Steve14> i'll try nvidia after i've updated my xubuntu system :)
<thruxton> :)
<Steve14> little restart, cya in a greater resolution soon, hopefully
<HipShot> Hey...i'm new with ubuntu and everything, and I downloaded this VIA unichrome driver package from viaarena
<HipShot> and I was wondering how do you install it?
#xubuntu 2008-01-20
<tarvid> can I rig auto play for DVDs?
<tarvid> installed ivman
<tarvid> but hardly know what to do next
<tarvid> i can play dvds manually
<tarvid> want to put his in a media room where people can drop in dvds and go grab some popcorn
<somerville32> tarvid, hi
<tarvid> ho somerville32
<somerville32> tarvid, Do you have Thunar volume manager enabled?
<tarvid> i have the application and just brought it up
<tarvid> the dvd is mounted as a file system
<somerville32> tarvid, Applications > Settings > Settings Manager. Click on File Manager
<somerville32> On the advanced tab, is "Enable volume management" checked off?
<tarvid> xfce settings manager, looking for an advanced tab
<tarvid> under file manager preferences?
<tarvid> enable volume management is checked
<somerville32> And if you click configure and then the multimedia tab
<somerville32> Is it configured to launch gxine when you insert a dvd?
<tarvid> totem dvd:/
<tarvid> gxine wants /dev/dvd
<tarvid> this box was installed with a cdrom
<tarvid> then the cdrom was replaced with a dvd rom
<tarvid> the a symbolic link was added /dev/cdrom -> /dev/dvd
<somerville32> It should be: gxine -S dvd:/
<tarvid> i can manually play the dvd from Movie Player which is totem (I think)
<tarvid> I'll try that but gxine does not play dvds
<somerville32> I suggest you install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<tarvid> completed
<somerville32> Hopefully it'll work for you now
<tarvid> just reinserted
<tarvid> gxine doesn't work manually
<somerville32> Does it work automatically though? haha
<tarvid> totem works manually but doesn't autoplay with totem dvd:/
<tarvid> there is no /dev/dvd
<somerville32> right
<tarvid> totem will take /dev/cdrom
<tarvid> but gxine won't
<tarvid> 08:53:14 PM: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd:/]
<tarvid> but
<tarvid> 08:53:14 PM: xine: found input plugin  : DVD Navigator
<somerville32> weird
<tarvid> installing vlc
<tarvid> kind of messy, a little more shouldn't hurt too much
<tarvid> bet there is somewhere I can tell xine to look at /dev/cdrom instead of /dev/dvd
<tarvid> the lack of /dev/dvd must be in udev somewhere
<tarvid> so much to learn
<tarvid> but xubuntu seems lighter than ubuntu
<tarvid> installed dsl on a 500 Mhx p III with 128 tonight and it seemed fast enough
<tarvid> this is an 1100 Athlon with 256
<tarvid> not bad in xubuntu
<tarvid> vlc works manually
<somerville32> You can just change the command
<somerville32> You can set it to anything you like
<tarvid> i'll try anything twice, three times maybe
<tarvid> i get a mount instead of running the application, is there some place to turn of automount but only for dvd media
<somerville32> Yea, same place
<tarvid> should I expect a manual command to work when plugged into configure, multi media, video cds?
<somerville32> yup
<tarvid> then is a bug report appropriate?
<somerville32> tarvid, sure
<tarvid> looking for the bug tracker for xubuntu in launchpad, not the right place apparently
<somerville32> You can file it against the xubuntu-desktop package for now
<tarvid_> dhcp reset dropped connection
<tarvid_> another bug?
<somerville32> I don't think so
<tarvid_> did see the nm-applet doing its thing
<tarvid_> networking is back
<tarvid_> i saw the applet with the little red x then the rotating arrows once
<tarvid_> another time it just came back on its own
<tarvid_> this box is an orphan
<tarvid_> windows 2000 broke (constant reboots) and it wasn't worth fixing the Windows install
<tarvid_> a little wimpy for regular ubuntu so I installed xubuntu
<tarvid_> is that a wise choice
<somerville32> Xubuntu is faster
<tarvid_> that is probably true even for a decent box
<somerville32> Yup
<tarvid_> fspot a reasonable alternative to gthumb
<tarvid_> ?
<somerville32> It'll bring in a bunch of gnome dependencies
<somerville32> and mono
<tarvid_> need a simple resizer converter
<tarvid_> maybe crop
<tarvid_> gimp is heavy for my usual needs
<tarvid_> although the svg import has been handy
<tarvid_> thank you much for the help, it did get me around a bit, i'm learning
<sancas> Someone believes that this is true??
<sancas> http://www.abadiadigital.com/noticia2615.html
<grahamperrin> sancas: I can't comment on the Compiz Fusion aspect but I have had Ubuntu and Kubuntu alterate desktops installed to first and second generation iMacs. Only recently discovered Xubuntu
<sancas> Aaaaaa this well grahamperrin thanks for your opinion
<dave__> i am seeking some help with my dell inspiron 1100 im trying to set the graphics on 1024x768 but im getting mixed responses
<dave__> from forums and people
<mikubuntu> heeeelllllp :)  bought 10 old dell towers at county auction today.  trying to install xub on the first one, and getting hung up installing grub, and also lilo.  get the message could not install grub to /target/... any ideas?  info card says i have 512 ram, pent II 350, installing to 10 gb hard drive.
<scizzo-> mikubuntu: it can't write to the partition or something?
<ere4si> I'd check the bios for any protection measures - and try with a partition for /boot
<mikubuntu> scizzo-: i don't know what ezackly.  was loading for the longest time, base system, software, etc, then when i got to grub install failed.  tried over and over, then tried lilo, and same failure.  on lilo it said error message '1'
<mikubuntu> ere4si: on lilo it offers to install to a 'new ubuntu partition' but that fails as well.  what kind of protection measures would there be in the bios?  me not too smart :(
<mikubuntu> on the installation menu there is an option to 'execute a shell' does that mean pull up a terminal?  if so, is there anything i could do through a terminal?
<ere4si> sometimes there are options to protect the mbr etc - a read through the bios options will surely show if any exist
<mikubuntu> i hate to abort the install, i took /a really long time/
<mikubuntu> so i would have to abort to do that i guess
<ere4si> shell = terminal  - try "find grub"
<dave__> im trying to back up my xorg.conf whats the command to copy files? wc? or something
<ere4si> cp for copy
<dave__> thanks long night of drinking
<mikubuntu> lemme try
<mikubuntu> brb
<ere4si> e.g  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.confbackup
<ere4si> k
<dave__> yep got it thanks
<dave__> trying to fix these gamn graphics
<dave__> brb wish me luck
<mikubuntu> ere4si: ok, terminal 'find grub' output = no such file or directory ... is it possible to make the file or directory with the shell and then retry grub or lilo install?
<ere4si> mikubuntu: the install should put grub where it has to go - did you try something different or did it go wrong by itself?
<ere4si> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mikubuntu> ere4si: no, it just went wrong.  i'm not smart enough to deviate
<mikubuntu> without /close/ supervision
<ere4si> mikubuntu: seems like there might be a protection in the bios for the mbr (maybe) - from here the only suggestion I can give is to look there
<bboxet> ere4si: i just installed xubuntu on my dell inspiron 1100 laptop and i have been trying to set it to display the 1024x768 resoultion.
<mikubuntu> hmmmmm.... oh, well, thanks for your help.  trying to google the prob, but not really getting any good hit yet
<bboxet> ive googled for information on how to fix it. ive done all the xorg.conf crap that i came across
<bboxet> nothing is working
<ere4si> bboxet: brb
<bboxet> alright
<mikubuntu> ere4si: i got these boxes from the county auction, and they 'had' windows running on them and i guess wiped off.  here is a comment from someone at linuxforums, do you see anything in his statement that might apply to me? : I'm officially retarded...
<mikubuntu> The problem was that I had left my Windows partition in my lilo.conf . After removed that section, all is well.
<ere4si> mikubuntu: your getting grub to install now?
<ere4si> bboxet: which video driver are you using?
<bboxet> its on vega right now
<bboxet> the forums are tellling me this needs i810
<ere4si> bboxet: isn't the display on that laptop a widescreen?
<bboxet> i dont think so
<bboxet> its not really new or anything
<bboxet> i edited the xorg.conf according the forums
<bboxet> it boots but the screen is completely black
<bboxet> this is a older laptop i guess
<bboxet> i dont think its wide screen
<mikubuntu> ere4si: no, that was what a guy on linux forums posted
<mikubuntu> ere4si: i was just wondering if it could apply to me also
<ere4si> bboxet: reboot into the rescue kernel and at the prompt that appears type  -   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      and choose the defaults exept for the video driver - scroll up and select i810
<ere4si> mikubuntu: if there was a complete format off the drive then probably not - there was windows there before right - no linux
<ere4si> mikubuntu: can you check the bios on one of the other comps?
<mikubuntu> ere4si: ya it was windows.  good idea, i'll check another machine.  i'll be awhile no doubt, thanks for your help
<ere4si> k
<bboxet> ere4si: sorry video messed up
<bboxet> yeah so i can't get i810 to work properly
<ere4si> with the i810 driver?
<ere4si> k
<bboxet> also another question
<bboxet> i dont have a start up screen at all
<ere4si> found this - http://www.meyerloewen.net/dellinux/
<bboxet> i recall something about editing the grub loader?
<bboxet> ere4si: i already did that
<ere4si> bboxet: a menu at boot? is that what your after there?
<bboxet> no
<bboxet> isnt there a start up screen? like a splash screen?
<ere4si> yep - you need to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file as sudo
<bboxet> k cool
<ere4si> scroll down to where it says  "end default options"
<bboxet> im stumped with the video
<ere4si> bboxet: found this link - read the bottom post - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/have-a-dell-inspiron-1100-with-slow-video-or-640x480-video-resolution-solution-here-132135/
<bboxet> ere4si: this is from 2004
<ere4si> bboxet: so's the laptop :) - most sites say that adding lines for the vert & horiz sync to xorg and deleting all resolutions except 1024x768 is what works
<bboxet> im going to do another thing real quick
<ere4si> k
<bboxet> ere4si: im stumped.
<ere4si> bboxet: what did you try?
<bboxet> hold on
<bboxet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190022
<bboxet> i tried that and numerous other sites
<ere4si> bboxet: what about the bios update? - one poster that couldn't get it working was given the suggestion of going to dell's' site for the free bios update
<bboxet> i have a32 installed
<bboxet> the latest bios update
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<ere4si> !paste | bboxet
<ubotu> bboxet: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dave__> ere4si: this is bboxet
<dave__> i didn't get it to work lol im stumped?
<dave__> back to the forums
<ere4si> paste wouldn't work for bboxet?
<ere4si> seems it might just be something simple in your xorg from all the posts I've read now
<Steve14> i could solve my resolution problem with changing my nvidia tnt2 to a geforce fx5200 :) I can get sound now also, cause i changed the soundblaster to a 6XFire :D
<ere4si> my tnt2 works ok - just needed the right driver
<Steve14> is there a way to get seamonky as a debian package? icould only find iceape in an very old version only :/
<Steve14> *a
<grahamperrin> Steve14: what's iceape?
<Steve14> grahamperrin: some customized debian seamonkey built :(
<grahamperrin> ty
<slow-motion> hi
<Distress> Hello, I have a problem with xubuntu login, am I in the right channel?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> tell us more about your problem :)
<Distress> Well, when trying to login, I get a message like  "$home/.dmrc file is being ignored"
<Distress> I googled it, and found several solutions, none of it worked...
<TheSheep> try to remove that file
<TheSheep> it contains your default session and language
<Distress> um, that's why am here, I have no idea how to do that (my knowledge of copmuter language is zero...)
<Distress> this is the full message I got:
<Distress> “User’s $HOME/.dmrc” file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permission. User $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users”
<TheSheep> Distress: well, just go to your home directory, enable displaying of hidden files, and move that file to trash
<Distress> how do I do this?
<TheSheep> Distress: click on the 'home' icon on your desktop
<TheSheep> double click, actually
<Distress> ah, but I cannot login to my desktop at all
<Distress> this happens when I try to login
<TheSheep> what happened just before it started?
<Distress> nothing much, I was downloading stuff, then at restart I got that message at login
<Distress> i found this at ubuntu forums:
<Distress> Press <Ctrl><Alt>F2 and log in with your username and password. Then, at the prompt, run
<Distress> Code:
<Distress> sudo chmod 644 /home/username/.dmrc
<Distress> sudo chown username:username /home/username/.dmrc
<Distress> but after loging in with my username and pasword, the console asks for my password again
<TheSheep> this means the password was wrong
<Distress> so I cannot enter the second code
<Distress> no I got the pass right, then I entered the first code "sudo chmod 644 /home/username/.dmrc ", then it asked me again for my pass, so I don't get a chance to enter the second code
<TheSheep> Distress: just enter your pass second time
<Distress> I do it, then it says Sorry, wrong password, or something like that. I did it a hundred times so I cannot be wrong with the pass...
<slow-motion> bbl
<TheSheep> Distress: is this the same user tha was created when you installed xubuntu?
<Distress> yes, it's the same user
<TheSheep> then you should be allowed to run sudo
<TheSheep> Distress: what happens when you type 'sudo -s' and enter your password?
<Distress> you mean in the ctrl+alt+F1?
<Distress> it says: /bin/bash: password: no such file or directory
<TheSheep> Distress: seems like your system is very broken
<TheSheep> Distress: missing important files
<Distress> how can that be, I didn't mess with anything...
<Distress> I would do a clean reinstall but I have a big music library stuck....
<Distress> is there anything I can try before I drop everything and reinstall?
<TheSheep> Distress: boot the livecd and backup your important files
<TheSheep> Distress: it's possible that your hard disk drive got broken
<Distress> okay, how do I backup with the livecd? where is that option?
<TheSheep> Distress: you will see an icon of your disk on the desktop, you can just go in there and copy the files you need on a thumbdrive or burn on a cd
<Distress> but I cannot access my desktop, it's at the login that I recieve the message
<TheSheep> Distress: that's why you need to boot from the livecd
<TheSheep> Distress: I just realised you cannot burn your files to a cd when you're running from a livecd
<Distress> yeah :)
<Clark_der_TeXnic> Hello
<Distress> to hell with this, I'm going back to windows
<Distress> thanks anyway
<russellking> hello?
<TheSheep> hi russellking
<russellking>  hey! my first response from someone in the linux community WOOT
<russellking> ok, i just got xubuntu installed from a live cd on a magazine, and I've been interested in learning linux for a while now
<russellking> up until now, i've been a microsoft xp (pshhh got fed up of exceptions) user
<russellking> so, erm, this is my first port of call, so to speak
<TheSheep> great
<TheSheep> there is a xubuntu user guide to help you get oriented
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<TheSheep> if you have any questions, just ask
<russellking> tanks
<TheSheep> you don't have to read it all in one go, of course ;)
<TheSheep> ah, there might be some differences, because things change and are not always updated in time
<russellking> lol my keyboard has already gone wonky
<russellking> sorry
<russellking> ..
<russellking> so far, i have not updated in anyway - i'm using 7.04
<russellking> and i have absolutely no idea how to start programming in linux, and have about 1% knowledge of the cli commands
<russellking> and why has my keyboard turned into an american?
<russellking> GR
<russellking> ok - how do i stop the computer using x config when i change my keyboard layout?
<TheSheep> russellking: I don't know, but I know how to change thedefault X config
<TheSheep> russellking: open a terminal and type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<TheSheep> russellking: then go through the configuration, accepting all defaults, except for the thing you want to change
<russellking> thanks - just going through the vdeo adapter stuff now
<russellking> SHEEP? its still using the x config, and it still thinks my keyboard is american. I keep telling it to stop using an accent, but it doesn't listen to me.
<russellking> i'll look it up in a faq somewhere
<magic_ninjai> any IT professionals in here
<magic_ninjai> hi TheSheep long time no see
<Russellking> heya thesheep - worked after reboot
<Russellking> thanks
<sancas> hello!!!!
<sancas> I wonder if someone could put the effect of the cube in his xubuntu
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<TheSheep> Russellking: sorry, I was commuting
<magic_ninjai> TheSheep: how did that contracting deal with the school go
<magic_ninjai> TheSheep: i remember you talking about it a long time ago
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: it didn't work out
<magic_ninja> thats no good
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: they go with a different person
<TheSheep> probably
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: this is a discussion for xubuntu-offtopic, btw
<magic_ninja> i'm putting in a resume for a computer tech job where i work tomarrow, i'm on the floor in a factory atm, but hopefully i get it :-)
<TeXnicer> Äh, moin
 * TeXnicer poltert herein
<TeXnicer> [XChat2] Wie kann man beim Start mehrere channels betreten? Leerzeichen und Komma geht nicht...?
<TheSheep> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TeXnicer> TheSheep: erm *dow*
<TeXnicer> !dow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TeXnicer> I like to have Xchat2 joining more than one channel during startup but he takes only first argument...
<TeXnicer> seperators like " " or "," do not work. anyone a clue?
<TheSheep> TeXnicer: try asking on xchat
<culb> #channel,#channel,#channel
<culb> xchat tells you that
<Russellking> are you still in TheSheep?
<Russellking> (if you are, you should get out - thats just sick)
<PeckaH> IRC can be accessed by many ways
<Russellking> programming ones own irc client being the hardest
<TheSheep> Russellking: sorry
<emdash> what's the deal with this unsigned security update
<emdash> how can you have an unsigned security update?
<emdash> Version 1:1.3.0-0ubuntu1.1:
<emdash> for packages xserver-xorg-core
<emdash> and libxfont1
<TheSheep> emdash: who are you talking to?
<emdash> it showed up in my update manager
<TheSheep> if you want to reach the developers, write to the -dev mailing list
<charding> Anyone know where the .schema files go for XFCE?
<charding> for panel applets
<TheSheep> charding: I think that xfce doesn't use gconf
<charding> but gnome applets work in xfce?
<TheSheep> charding: through a wrapper applet
<charding> TheSheep: Yeah I've read about that one..
<charding> XF(something)
<TheSheep> charding: you could try on #xfce, there are some xfce devs in there sometimes
<charding> If it's a gnome applet, can I change some of the code to fit for xfce?
<charding> ah ok
<TheSheep> I don't think it's straightforward
<charding> TheSheep: ok thanks
<thegoodtimers191> f
<thegoodtimers191> its been a while since I have used irc so pleace forgive me for any breach of protocal.  I have a quick question.  I downloaded the desktop version of xubuntu and ran it on my Toshiba satillite to see how i like it.  Unfortunelty when it booted up, I just got a desktop with fonts sizes so large they take up the whole screen.  When i run it in safe graphics mode i don't have any problems. any help pointing me i
<thegoodtimers191> n the right direction would be helpful.
<TheSheep> thegoodtimers191: probably the dpi of your screen is getting detected wrong
<TheSheep> thegoodtimers191: you can force dpi in your xorg.conf
<TheSheep> thegoodtimers191: just put  '        Option          "DPI"   "96x96"
<TheSheep> '
<TheSheep> in your 'screen' section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheSheep> and restart the X server
<thegoodtimers191> thank you sheep for the responce...I read about that in a couple of forums...but since I'm new to linux I just wanted to make sure I got the conformation from several sources before proceeding..your help has been much appreciated
<TheSheep> thegoodtimers191: you know how to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<thegoodtimers191> not really but a I can find out how on line...but i dont want to bother you
<TheSheep> in terminal, gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheSheep> and alt+ctrl+backspace to restart the X server without rebooting the computer
<thegoodtimers191> thank you so much
<TheSheep> I think you can also edit some file in ~/.config/xfce4/ to set dpi for your user only, not sure what it was
<magic_ninja> hast he xserver problem been fixed
<thegoodtimers191> the found couple of other suggestions but i really need the hints about using terminal
<TheSheep> thegoodtimers191: you can start Thunar as root, with 'gksu thunar', and then do it graphically
<thegoodtimers191> that is a really sweet idea
<thegoodtimers191> i'm not totally new to terminal...ive been playing with backtrack 2 for a couple of weeks
<TheSheep> thegoodtimers191: personally, I often navigate using thunar and then use the 'open terminal here' option to actually perform the commands that require terminal
<TheSheep> that is, when i happen to have the mouse in my hand, cd is faster to type of course
<thegoodtimers191> but keeping the learning curve somewhat easy is what i need right now
<vidd> for some reason,the flash player plugin is not working
<TheSheep> vidd: 64bit system?
<vidd> fresh install on gutsy
<vidd> no...32bit
<TheSheep> vidd: you installed the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<vidd> yes
<TheSheep> vidd: can you verify it's installed?
<vidd> but i keep getting the message that it is not installed
<vidd> how?
<TheSheep> vidd: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<cookiemonster077> anybody here
<TheSheep> cookiemonster077: no :)
<cookiemonster077> haha
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: connection problems?
<cookiemonster077> i need help in a major way.  are you busy
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: the x server keeps restarting itself
<vidd> TheSheep, flashplugin-nonfree:  Installed: 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12  Candidate: 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12  Version table: *** 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 0        500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/multiverse Packages        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<cookiemonster077> sorry newbie
<magic_ninja> i tried the fix on the forums but that made it WORSE
<TheSheep> vidd: did you close firefox after installing it?
<TheSheep> cookiemonster077: no problem
<cookiemonster077> i am trying to connect xubuntu with my xp network shares
<vidd> firefox wasnt open when i installed
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: any ideas
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: it restarts when you open the terminal?
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: it restarts randomly
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: its those xserver problems that happened ( i haven't updated for a couple weeks)
<vidd> the system that was upgraded from feisty is fine, but all fresh installs fail
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: any error messages? logs?
<magic_ninja> i just updated today
<magic_ninja> is the new distro out
<magic_ninja> where xserver logs stored
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<magic_ninja> http://pastebin.ca/866802
<TheSheep> vidd: maybe start firefox in terminal and see if there are any messages?
<vidd> TheSheep, ive installed using the wizard,apt-get, and synaptic....all fail
<vidd> ok...
<vidd> TheSheep, no errors in terminal
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: while you look at that i'm going to reinstall my nvidia drivers
<vidd> is there a test page so i can see if its just the site im trying to view?
<TheSheep> vidd: video.google.com
<TheSheep> vidd: or adobe.com
<vidd> same result
<TheSheep> vidd: does it work on a fresh user?
<vidd> im ininstall --purge right now
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: you installed the drivers from repositories?
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: because there seems to be a version mismatch
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: na i don't like the repo drivers, i install from the site, i didn't realize the xserver was updating so i reinstalled drivers and it seems to be working
<vidd> TheSheep, this is what i got when i purged and re-installed with apt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52838/
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: well, we can't help you if you break something yourself :)
<TheSheep> vidd: ugh, looks like they changed the archive but forgot to update the checksum
<vidd> wonderful
<vidd> so i need to manually install?
<crimsun> or use hardy's if you're on ia32.
<TheSheep> it's a little tricky, because the actual files are not in the package, only downloaded and extracted when the package is installed -- the license doesn't allow otherwise
<crimsun> do _not_ use it if you're on x86_64.
<vidd> is there a deb i can download for hardy's flashplayer?
<crimsun> that new Flash version breaks on all sorts of things, namely x86_64, konqueror, some opera versions, etc.
<TheSheep> vidd: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> again, this is _only_ applicable if you're using a 32-bit install.
<vidd> crimsun, yes...i have 32-bit
<vidd> what is the command? dpkg -i?
<mikubuntu> i made an iso of knoppix to use to try to fix my bootloader on xub; grub nor lilo would install last nite.  someone here told me the knoppix has some tools that might help me fix, but problem is i don't sprecken ze deutch.  anyone know how i can change menus to english from german?
<vidd> ggrrrr this all depends on hardy versions of everything
<vidd> and the gutsy version has a mdsum mismatch
<crimsun> you can hack the config and postinst, you know, for the gutsy version.
<crimsun> that's all it is.
<vidd> looks like the gnash thing fixed it instead of the nonfree
<vidd> nope....now i get "copy protection - halt when i try to open a site with flash
<vidd> how stable is hardy?
<j1mc> vidd: it's still at alpha 3, but it has been fine for me so far.
<j1mc> bugs and breakage are still a possibility at this point, though.
<vidd> im kinda upset that gutsy broke the flash player
<j1mc> an update in gutsy broke the flash player?
<vidd> no...a clean install did
<vidd> the upgrade works fine
<j1mc> hm... have you updated everything after doing the clean install?
<vidd> the md5sum in the gutsy for the flashplayer-nonfree is wrong
<vidd> so it installs but is disabled
<vidd> and the site i need flash for does not play at all with gnash
<j1mc> i think i've had that issue before (with flash).
<j1mc> if you can wait, it should get resolved within the next day or so.
<vidd> it hasnt been resolved for the last 3 months
<j1mc> flashplugin-nonfree is obvs nonfree, so ubuntu can't do too much about it
<j1mc> what?
<j1mc> vidd have you googled this, or searched the forums?
<j1mc> maybe there's a fix somewhere.
<vidd> im going to try the upgrade to hardy
<vidd> ill google for a fix on my other box
<j1mc> vidd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4160430
<vidd> i'll try that tommorow on my work machine
<vidd> j1mc, im already in the middle of a hardy dist-upgrade
<somerville32> vidd: They're working on a fix but a quick fix would have been to just install the hardy package
<somerville32> (unless you use Konq which would result in a browser that likes to segfault :) )
<vidd> kONQ?
<vidd> Konq?
<j1mc> konqueror  :)
<vidd> isnt that a KDE package?
<somerville32> Yes
<j1mc> yeah, i think somerville32 was joking with you.  i don't think you'd want to install konqueror.
<j1mc> on a xubuntu system, anyway.
<somerville32> What I was saying that the problem with the update is that it crashes browsers that don't support xembed
<vidd> firefox is ok?
<somerville32> Yes
<j1mc> hehe... in the ubuntu channel, someone tried to reply to ubotu.  they were like, "ubotu, that link does not work."
<somerville32> hehe
<vidd> patriots aregoing to the superbowl =[
<vidd> ooppss....that was for -offtopic
#xubuntu 2009-01-12
<lc2> sue_: there is no system xml file
<sue_> lc2: what is that line referring to then?
<lc2> sue_: it's not referring to an actual file, it's just a directive to include the standard system menu
<sue_> I tried modifying menu items in the .cache directory, but as the name suggests, the next time I installed a package, my changes were lost
<sue_> lc2: where is the standard system menu located?
<lc2> sue_: it's not located anywhere afaik, it's generated on the fly
<whileimhere> Hey out there. Sully question but I was wondering will I see much of an improvement on my 1 gig of ram system if I use XFCE over GNOME?
<lc2> you might want to poke around /usr/share/applications
<lc2> if you want to edit a menu item
<lc2> whileimhere: what processor?
<whileimhere> AMD
<whileimhere> Uh
<sue_> whileimhere: define improvement.. I find that xfce is much better than Gnome in more ways than just speed
<whileimhere> Like
<whileimhere> ?
<lc2> whileimhere: GNOME doesn't eat anywhere near a gig of ram, so you'll have enough memory for either, consequently you won't notice the difference
<lc2> whileimhere: xfce is significantly faster, but that might be the difference between a couple of milliseconds and a few milliseconds, and not something you'll notice, depending on your processor
<lc2> but hey, try it, if you don't like xfce you can have your money back
<sue_> whileimhere: has more interface options, for one
<whileimhere> LOL I just was wondering if it will be worth my 45 minute download. I used it before and thought it was okay.
<lc2> whileimhere: 45 minute download? are you already running linux?
<sue_> only things I've run into so far are that the menu editor dosen't really do anything and the calendar program is rather crashy.. and wish it was integrated with the clock
<lc2> sue_: yeah that and the add-a-launcher thing is fail on a biblical scale
<sue_> lc2: oh yes.. it'd be nice to add items from the menu
<lc2> sue_: yeah, that.
<whileimhere> GNOME desktop
<sue_> and it was funny that it doesn't use the icon browser that the menu editor does
<lc2> whileimhere: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<lc2> whileimhere: shouldn't take 45 minutes
<sue_> I heard that they are replacing the xfce menu in the next release
<lc2> sue_: oh cool
<sue_> from what I understood, it should be using the "standard" menus.. so maybe the gnome menu editor will then work too
<lc2> sue_: winrar
<sue_> huh?
<lc2> sue_: winnar
<lc2> i'm happy with that, the only reason i only have like 8 launchers on my panel is because it takes roughly five years to add one
<sue_> when I was working with the menu in the .cache directory, it was actually fine.. just too bad that my changes were lost, hehe
<lc2> sue_: edit their entries in /usr/share/applications
<lc2> that should do it i think
<lc2> (disclaimer: i've not tried it)
<j1mc> sue_: this is the best way i've found to edit the current xfce menu.  http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=40730
<j1mc> look for the post by epimer
<lc2> lolwut
<j1mc> not user friendly but it works
<retour> Have problems with FDD under Xubuntu - After reboot I have option Mount active - after single use it turns for permanently grey
<lc2> mm.
<dope> i have a p3 551mhz machine, can i run xubuntu on it
<j1mc> dope: hi there
<j1mc> dope: how much ram does you computer have?
<dope> i think 512
<j1mc> dope: you should be fine.
<dope> hmm
<dope> can i watch videos?
<lc2> retour: i haven't a clue
<lc2> dope: i run it in 384mb and yes, i watch po^H^Hvideos
<dope> i've been having trouble installing
<j1mc> dope: yes - dvd playback might be problematic because of your graphics card, but you could watch youtube and stuff like that
<dope> it hangs a lot
<dope> but i think that's a hardware issue
<lc2> dope: try the alternative installer
<lc2> the text-based one
<dope> i did
<lc2> oh ;(
<lc2> yeah
<dope> it hung at 6% when it was installing the main stuff
<retour> dope - without any problems!
<dope> ?
<lc2> dope: does it do that for both the alternative install and the normal installer?
<retour> do memory test
<retour> Best - Verify your CD and THAN full memtest
<retour> Soooo nobody is using floppies nowdays? hehe
<lc2> retour: negative
<lc2> i'm all into those newfangled "cd" and "usb" things
<retour> well I need it to install Linux on system with broken CD-ROM and too old BIOS to support USB boot
<lc2> hm. ;(
<sue_> lc2, jlmc, thanks a lot!
<lc2> wait, what
<lc2> sue_: you're very welcome, stick around
<lc2> retour: you're going to install an entire system from floppies?
<lc2> this is heroic
<retour> Generally easy - IF I can use Xubuntu on my any other 2 machines to make a floppy boot image for me BUT they both have issues
<lc2> retour: you could try using it from the command line
<lc2> (as i gather, you'd have to do that anyway)
<lc2> (to make a bootable disk)
<retour> Nope - skeleton Linux runs from single FDD to detect USB pendrive and install itself from ISO image on it
<lc2> retour: right, so you have a floppy disk image right
<retour> Yep and my console try returns even better results doing /dev/fd0 mount or umount it says bash:"access denied" ha!
<lc2> yeah well, mounting it won't help you if you're trying to write a floppy disk image anyway
<lc2> uh, i don't have a working floppy drive, it's still /dev/fd0 right?
<retour> heh? can I do it into non mounted drive?
<retour> yes /dev/fd0
<lc2> retour: yes, you can't do it any other way
<lc2> okay
<lc2> sudo dd if=yourfile.img of=/dev/fd0
<lc2> tada
<retour> dd equals -> copy? Like using thunar and copy my file from HDD location into FDD?
<lc2> no, dd = copy a file byte-for-byte onto its destination
<retour> hmm I'm not getting it. Is dd + *.img file same as using burning app + ISO file to create CD with actual content and tons of files and folders?
<lc2> retour: that's not an altogether bad analogy
<lc2> think of your image as an ISO file, and yeah, you're just burning floppies
<lc2> retour: /dev/fd0 is a device file, if you write to that, it will write *to the floppy disk itself*, filesystems be damned
<lc2> your disk image is a byte-by-byte copy of exactly what a filesystem on a boot floppy should look like
<lc2> i'm not sure if i'm making any sense, so feel free to inflict violence upon me
<lc2> oh btw, don't do that if you've got the floppy mounted
<retour> lc2: thank you for help. Aside of my FDD issues under Xubuntu I've used dd flopboot.img of=/dev/fd0 . Problem is that after that I've found same 1.4MB single *.img file on the floppy - Nothing looking like something making it bootable FDD
<lc2> retour: it should be if=flopboot.img
<retour> So I only insert the floppy and go with a dd spell?
<lc2> retour: but yeah
<retour> Whaw - strange concept to me - thank for enlightement!
<lc2> retour: most welcome, let us know how you get on
<lc2> thank you for flying AIR XUBUNTU
<retour> ball: are you same ball from "hamradio"?
<ball> hello retour
<ball> yes, I am.
<ball> brb, fetching charger for this laptop
<ball> hello cody-somerville
<ball> back later, I'm being dragged away
<cody-somerville> :
<cody-somerville> :)
<lc2> bai
<lc2> also hi cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> Hiya :)
<retour> brb
<lc2> wb ball
<ball> thanks
<ball> Hello AndyInkBlot
<lc2> weee.
<ball> wb retour
<lc2> hey retour
<ball> &73 ;-)
<retour> hey ball!
<retour> lc2: Big thank you for blowing off spiderwebs from my brain. NOT mounting it solved ALL my problems!
<lc2> retour: woot. ;D
<lc2> retour: so it worked?
<retour> It created proper WORKING floppy image! insted of attacking me with errors and simply copying image file into my floppy
<ball> floppy image of what?
<retour> I only wonder what was on my floppy originally as every time system was trying to read it it was ending in almost freeze (bad sector?)
<lc2> retour: for great justice
<retour> I have to use floppy image of skeleton Linux to connect to my pendrive where ISO image is of the distro I'm installing (DSL) Damn Small Linux
<ball> Ah yes, I've heard of that one.
<lc2> good luck with that
<retour> lc2: good luck? should I expect any issues with it? I thought floppy part was the biggest one
<lc2> retour: oh, no, just sayin'
<lc2> it's like, lol floppy disk
<lc2> i can't remember the last time i used one
<retour> lc2: because of strange issues using old floppy (bad sector or demagnetized surface) how to format my old floppies under linux?
<retour> formad /dev/fd0?
<retour> format?
<lc2> fdformat /dev/fd0
<ball> refour: you don't format them, you make a filesystem on them.
<retour> OH fdformat - exclusive spell for floppies! Thats good I was afraid of having to declare sectors, filesystem etc
<lc2> nope
<retour> well I have to tell you on one of them I executed fdisk with partition delete and make new DOS partition hehehe
<lc2> retour: man mkdosfs
<lc2> if you're that way inclined
<lc2> (i've never used it)
<retour> nah I just wondered into wrong valley forgeting to ask you :D
<retour> now I have your spell in my paper database!
<lc2> ;D
<retour> OK have a shot of Jagermeister and pile of old dusty floppies and magic splell - Time for some serious happening!
<lc2> haha cool
<lc2> btw, with fdformat, that will low-level format the disk but i don't think it'll create a filesystem thereon (as DOS format does), so yeah, see mkdosfs
<lc2> (maybe)
<retour> OK premature ejaculation. Here is my new error: Could not determine current format type: No such device
<lc2> waiiit what
<retour> well wanted to say that I've got happy to early
<lc2> retour: yeah that wasn't what i'm "what" about, i'm thinking about the "no such device" thing
<soulroot> hello, not sure if anyone can help?  I believe I unmounted my main partition in xubuntu and now my computer has a load error after power on.  I am running an older xubuntu cd in hopes of repair, but do not know how to remount the partition?
<retour> Ahh should I mount it NOW?
<lc2> soulroot: sudo mkdir /what; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /what
<lc2> soulroot: i'm guessing it's sdb1, it probably is, but ls /dev/sd* to be sure
<lc2> retour: to format it? no
<lc2> ...i never got to point out that mounting it won't help him fix it
<lc2> oh well
<lc2> retour: fdformat /dev/fd0u1440
<lc2> (apparently)
<lc2> or it might be /dev/fd0H1440
<lc2> i'm googling, no working floppy drive to test it for you
<superm1> has anyone tested the last few dailies for xubuntu jaunty?  is it booting up to the desktop properly?
<superm1> i ask because the mythbuntu dailies from today are booting to black screen, with nothing that we recently changed likely causing it
<retour> lc2: will try all your spells - hope none is a joke kinda "format HDD and reboot"
<lc2> superm1: nosir
<superm1> is there a dev channel i should ask in?
<superm1> or just #xubuntu is the only one?
<lc2> superm1: #xubuntu-dev
<lc2> is the dev channel
<superm1> lc2, i looked in there, but it's empty
<superm1> oh xubuntu-devel probably
<retour> lc2: I'm an idiot again! Works under root! Thank you for help!
<lc2> superm1: oh sorry, my bad ;(
<lc2> retour: hah :D
<superm1> thanks lc2, i'll stick in there then :)
<retour> lc2: Yep, thank you and nice to have somebody long enough into linux to work with floppies
<lc2> retour: i first installed debian from floppies in 1998
<lc2> it was a triumph
<retour> WOW! I remember installing W95 from 31 floppies or so. It was frikking labor and after 1-st boot a serious dissapointment
<lc2> haha oh my
<arimakun> saludos
<arimakun> alguien habla español??
 * lc2 pokes spanish speakers
<arimakun> porque es incompatible xubuntu con wine ??
<zesss> anyone know of a http mail client i can use for xubunt
<zesss> trying to check hotmail but not through web browser
<lc2> hey again zesss
<lc2> gotmail may be of interest to you, if you're trying to fetch mail from a hotmail account
<lc2> or getlive
<lc2> apparently getlive is better
<lc2> (personally, i don't know why everyone doesn't use gmail)
<zesss> hey
<zesss> ill try it
<zesss> where do i get         get live
<zesss> lc2 you there
<lc2> zesss: yessir
<zesss> where do i get         get live
<lc2> zesss: http://sourceforge.net/projects/getlive
<lc2> (don't ask me how to install it, i haven't a clue, and don't have a hotmail account with which to test it)
<lc2> (also, it seems to break pretty regularly from all i can tell)
<lc2> can't you just like, use hotmail?
<zesss> lol
<zesss> i guess soo
<lc2> well, i've done my good deeds for the day
<lc2> so i'm going to go kill some strangers then go to bed
<lc2> failing that, go to bed
<lc2> bye!
<User_> can anyone see this?
<keb> no :P
<keb> still can't see you :P
<darren8808> trying again
<darren8808> can anyone see me?
<keb> darren8808 i see your text in irc
<darren8808> am I not see by everyone in the long list on the left... using chatzilla
<keb> well you can't be responsible for their software settings. if someone answers you eventually, you can be seen
<ball> New Mexico?
<darren8808> newbe to this.. just have install questions for xbuntu
<darren8808> yes. NM
<darren8808> I mean xubuntu
<keb> xubuntu works great for me
<darren8808> working on a laptop install... boot from CD and it freezes on the logo screen where you have a bar running back and forth
<darren8808> P3, 256 ram, compac armada, 30gb hd
<keb> did you verify the cd?
<darren8808> was there supposed to be a menu b4 this where I had a chance to do that?
<keb> yes on boot
<keb> also did you do a memtest?
<keb> hmm
<darren8808> ok... I'll start up again and watch... brb
<keb> you should see the grub boot loader text
<darren8808> ok... I'm there... chose check CD for defects
<keb> probly best to check memory first, because nothing else is valid if memory is bad
<darren8808> ok... will re-boot and do again
<darren8808> it's testing now
<keb> great
<darren8808> is this test physical mem only?
<keb> yes. what other kind of memory do you have?
<darren8808> I'm wondering why it's taking so long
<keb> it runs 8 tests, each exercising different aspects of the hardware and access to memory
<ball> pretend memory
<darren8808> well... u know windows put virtual memory on the HD... thought it might be trying to verify that write space
<darren8808> I'll try to be patient
<keb> oh. the install process will create a swap space, which is "virtual memory"
<keb> test should go fairly quick with 256MB.  how fast is processor?
<darren8808> 845.9mhz
<keb> or more to the point, what is the uncached speed of RAM access
<keb> it should tell you just below the L1 and L2 speed
<darren8808> I successfully installed ubuntu on a newer machine and pretty much know what to expect as far as updates, menus
<keb> cool
<darren8808> hold on...
<darren8808> L1-8292 mb/s
<darren8808> L2- 3759 mb/s
<darren8808> at pass 25% now
<darren8808> while I'm waiting.. is there a way for me to use a proxy to sign in here to b a little more anonymous?
<darren8808> I'm using chatzilla
<darren8808> aparently, my IP is visible
<keb> the most anonymous would be with Tor, https://torproject.org/ for details
<darren8808> thanks.. will research later
<darren8808> 33%
<ball> memtest86 tells you cache speed?  Cool!
<darren8808> 124k reserved memory is for BIOS, right?
<keb> hmm i think each machine is different, some might be 96K
<luis_> good nite to u all guys i like to ask your help i am trying to launch zsnes but it just wont, i already tried to start it from terminal and also created a launcher on my desktop but nothing works y have xubuntu 8.10 can somebody help me pls????
<darren8808> 53% now
<ball> 124K is an odd amount.
<darren8808> the prog shows this number in a summary column and the bottom right next to "256M" which is my total physical memory
<darren8808> 68% now
<darren8808> 81%
<darren8808> 0 errors... I'm making progress
<keb> yep
<keb> luis_ what happens when you start zsnes from a terminal
<darren8808> BTW... the install CD I made was from the std install ISO vs the alternate
<luis_> nothing
<luis_> keb it onlu appears numbers and numers
<keb> luis_ type "dmesg" at the terminal after running zsnes and see if there is a segfault listed
<keb> at the end
<keb> darren8808 it could be that you need minimum 384M to install xubuntu 8.10, i forget.  did you check the requirements on the website?
<ball> Ubuntu Server work on 256M
<ball> I wouldn't try Ubuntu with Gnome in that.
<keb> server doesnt install the GUI
<darren8808> I thought it said 128m... I'll look
<darren8808> yes, std install req 128m to run live CD, 192 for full install
<keb> nice
<darren8808> it says for best performance u need 256m
<darren8808> for some reason I'm at 111% now
<keb> lol did it finish test 8?
<darren8808> yes.. now re-tesing but has a message...
<keb> ok you're good to reboot and test the cd
<darren8808> pass complete, no erors
<darren8808> yes... doing that
<darren8808> running CD verify now
<ball> Mem:    254540k total,   196160k used,    58380k free,    29884k buffers
<darren8808> test complete. no errors
<darren8808> back to language select page...
<darren8808> try again?
<keb> excellent, so now you get to play with boot parameters
<darren8808> don't know what to do from here
<darren8808> do I choose english?
<keb> is there a VGA mode install?  did it work in Live mode?
<keb> what ever your preferred language is
<darren8808> did not work in live mode... tried that already
<darren8808> will choose english
<luis_> ok keb here what i did, type zsnes on termnal and it only appears bunch of numers or codes, then i did remove zsnes from terminal with "sudo apt-get remove zsnes" and resinstall it with "sudo apt-get install zsnes" but still doesnt run
<keb> darren8808 did you try live mode with VGA graphics
<darren8808> oh no... it continued without me.... damn
<darren8808> if it freezes again... I'll re-boot and try to get back to the option menu again
<luis_> keb i typed zsnes execute and appears some things and at the end ERRO OPENING FILE
<keb> luis_ it is probably looking for the name of a game module to play as the first parameter.
<luis_> thaats the problm if i cannot open zsnes i wont be able to play the roms
<luis_> it worked with ubuntu and mint
<luis_> but i have had big issues with those distros and so far xubuntu is workiing fine but this
<keb> luis_ scroll back in the terminal after you run zsnes.  i just tried itmyself and it gave me an error message about /dev/input/event6
<darren8808> I made it back to the options menu... I'm thinking u want me to use one of the F key options at the bottom?
<luis_> ok this dont say anithing like that but it does says this:
<darren8808> F4 modes?
<keb> darren8808 sure try one to see what other boot optiosn are available
<darren8808> F6 other options?
<keb> darren8808 you can press each in turn and read the options before any choice is final
<luis_> UNable to poll /dev/input/event5 make sure you have read permissions to it and it keeps going with other 5 more lines just changing down o 0
<keb> luis_ yes that is what i see also
<luis_> so what does that mean??
<luis_> ate the nd it only says aborted
<darren8808> keb - my F4 options are... normal, safe graphics, use driver update CD, OEM install
<darren8808> so u prob want safe graphics
<keb> sure
<darren8808> I chose that and the menu just disappeared... but when I did F4 again, safe graphics is highlighted... so, try install again?
 * ball wonders what to install next
<keb> ball : i dont suggest zsnes ;)
<keb> if luis_ comes back, can someone point him to page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+bug/250425
<darren8808> keb - same symptom... status bar runs back and forth for awhile then freezes
<darren8808> CD stops spinning
<darren8808> I'm re-booting again
<ball> Is that a Nintendo SNES emulator?
<darren8808> ball - u talking to me?
<ball> keb.
<darren8808> ok
<keb> darren8808 ok then next might be booting with --noapic or similar things
<darren8808> F6 menu has.. acpi=off (default), noapic, nolapic, edd=on, free software only
<keb> yes try the noapic option
<darren8808> so choose "noapic"?
<ball> Which of these is the American model?  http://gc.kombo.com/images/content/specials/snes.jpg
<keb> ball no idea i dont have a snes
<ball> keb: me neither, but I remember seeing a grey import just before they were released in Britain
<ball> I /think/ it was the one with the purple bits.
 * ball shrugs
<darren8808> this menu is different from the other... it pus an "x" beside the option so I can choose more than one
<ball> I want an N64 just for WipeOut
<keb> darren8808 try them systematically.  fraid i can't help you more than that
<darren8808> ok... trial and error..
<keb> darren8808 are there any usb devices attached? maybe unplug them first
<darren8808> I only have one port and nothing plugged in
<keb> darren8808 how long did you wait after the logo freezes, maybe it is doing something that is slow on that old hardware
<darren8808> you could be right... I was giong by the fact that I had no HD activity and CD spun down.... I will wait longer this time
<keb> 15 minutes is probably sufficient
<keb> ball the only game i play on any computer is Battle for Wesnoth, totally not a twitch action thing ;)
<ball> pong's about my limit.  I get eaten by spiders in Tomb Raider.
<ball> I want a PS3, but that's just for Linux purposes.
<keb> darren8808 i used to be able to press Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F2 when logo is showing to get more detailed display of bootup
<keb> it would switch to a scrolling text console
<darren8808> ok
<keb> sorry mateys, to bed i must go
<ball> keb: sleep well
<darren8808> ok... I think I've given it enough time... trying again
<darren8808> this time, I'm removing the wireless card
<darren8808> reading help stuff about lockups, etc...
<darren8808> alt-F2 and CTRL-ALT-F2 has no effect
<darren8808> doing install again with noapic and nolapic checked...
<darren8808> now... finally... got past the freeze up point
<darren8808> now have a black screen with "X" cursor
<darren8808> now I'm to the "Install" window
<darren8808> choosing keyboard layout... making progress... finally
<darren8808> I'll let u know if I get stuck again... thanks for ur help
<darren8808> oops... didn't realize keb was gone... oh well
<kj4hzw_> hello all
<kj4hzw_> anyone here today?
<investigate_911> i'm here
<kj4hzw_> nice
<kj4hzw_> how are you?
<investigate_911> good :)
<kj4hzw_> are you in law enforcement?
<investigate_911> um... no.
<kj4hzw_> ok.
<kj4hzw_> then do you like Porsches?
<kj4hzw_> wait, sorry.  i get it now.
<kj4hzw_> have you been an xubuntu user long?
<investigate_911> i kind of flick between *buntus... but i hope to stick with Xubuntu 8.10 for a while, because it's really really good.
<kj4hzw_> i just booted the live disk on my laptop, looks great, doing an install now
<kj4hzw_> i was running arch linux, probably my fave, but not on a laptop, apparently
<kj4hzw_> i've tried almost all the ubuntus also. this box i'm on is hardy heron
<kj4hzw_> i keep coming back to them
<kj4hzw_> what is your profession? i'm a technician
<investigate_911> i'm a hospitality student.
<kj4hzw_> that good
<kj4hzw_> student is good.  i'd like to be one again if i could
<kj4hzw_> where are you? I am in North Carolina, USA
<investigate_911> i'm in Christchurch, New Zealand.
<kj4hzw_> wow, thats great.  other side of the world
<investigate_911> not quite
<kj4hzw_> are you an original kiwi?
<investigate_911> ya
<investigate_911> well i mean i was born here.
<kj4hzw_> cool.  i knew a veterinarian and his wife from there, back in the 70's.  he was a cool guy.
<kj4hzw_> do you know if xubuntu 8.10 has an installer that runs from within windows?
<investigate_911> don't know... are there other distros that have such feature?
<TheSheep> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<investigate_911> g2g
<kj4hzw_> hello all
<kj4hzw_> and good morning
<kj4hzw_> am I connected? please confirm
<knome> kj4hzw_, yes you are.
<kj4hzw_> thank you
<kj4hzw_> how are you this morning?
<knome> uhh. fine. :)
<kj4hzw_> thats good
<gabkdlly> wubi even comes with the xubuntu install CD (the desktop live cd)
<kj4hzw_> ok. i'm doing an install from the boot menu, instead, but thatnks
<vince38> Hi to all , Xubuntu 8.04 here, is there somone using a k7 kernel ? id like to have the output of uname -r please
<batcoder-7> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<batcoder-7> those seeem like some realllllllly low requirements
<kj4hzw_> not for 1998 they werent : )
<TheSheep> remember that linux can run on a ARM processors with 4MB ram :)
<TheSheep> heck, there is a linux port for Nintendo DS
<batcoder-7> this is specifically ubuntu
<batcoder-7> and xubuntu
<kj4hzw_> what can the DS run? a web browser or anything?
<batcoder-7> those just seem way to low
<batcoder-7> not sure if its xfce just got heavier
<batcoder-7> or
<batcoder-7> xubuntu has like 200 daemons just running in the background
<TheSheep> kj4hzw_: there is a separate web browser rom for it
<TheSheep> batcoder-7: note the minimal requirements are really the minimum to get it running -- not really usable
<TheSheep> kj4hzw_: http://www.dslinux.org/
<batcoder-7> not sure if i should try removing alto of services
<batcoder-7> get a ubuntu base and just build from there
<kj4hzw_> thanks mr thesheep
<batcoder-7> i dont want tons and tons of daemons running in the background here
<kj4hzw_> installing 8.10 now as a dual boot on this laptop
<kj4hzw_> thinkpads dig linux
<jarnos> Private folder is no more mounted; when I run "mount.ecryptfs_private" I get "keyctl_search: Required key not available"
<kj4hzw_> hello all
<darren8808> anyone here for help on a new install?
<darren8808> keb - u there?  was chatting w/u last night
<darren8808> is anyone there?
<darren8808> I guess not!
<slow-motion> hi
<gabkdlly> slow-motion: hi
<slow-motion> hi gabkdlly
<student022> Hi! I have installed Ubuntu8.04 on server B and run the gnome desktop on B, accessing it with nxclient from A. When I open a gnome-terminal from within the desktop on B, I get an error "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal". How to avoid this?
<student022> I found reports on /etc/fstab or udev errors that prevent the /dev/pts directory from having the right settings. But /dev/pts/0 exits, so its probably something else.
<student022> When logging in to B from A using ssh -X, I can open gnome-terminal without problems. It only happens under Gnome (or KDE with konsole, respectively.)
<lc2> hm
<student022> lc2: is hm an expression that you have a look at my problem? let me know, if you need more details.
<lc2> student022: hm is an expression that i'm thinking about it
<student022> nice :-)
<lc2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/178164
<lc2> heh.
<lc2> "This does not appear to be a bug report and we are closing it."
<lc2> because like, something randomly not working when it should, not a bug, no sir
<lc2> student022: do you have the same problem with anything other than gnome-terminal?
<lc2> (e.g. install rxvt)
<student022> first, I saw that bug report, but I don't see how it helps.
<student022> i haven't noticed the problem with anything else, but the installation is very fresh and I haven' t tried much.
<student022> i'll test rxvt...
<student022> How do i start it, if i don't have a terminal? will it be listed in the accessories?
<lc2> student022: yeah
<lc2> uh maybe it won't..
<lc2> (i just looked, heh heh)
<lc2> try creating a launcher for it or something
<student022> yes, I did that launcher thing for xterm. it showed no reaction at all.
<lc2> gahh
<student022> the launcher for rxvt flashes a window, but too quick to see anything inside. seems to be empty window.
<student022> do you no any error files that I could examine?
<lc2> yeah you might want to try dmesg
<lc2> (if it's a more serious error)
<student022> dmesg shows no output. maybe because server B is a virtual server??
<lc2> wait what?
<student022> what what?
<lc2> "maybe because server B is a virtual server" <- ?
<student022> did you get A and B in my initial question?
<ball> Is it normal to have to log in at the console for sound to work?
<student022> lc2: is the setup unclear?
<lc2> student022: no, i think i tget it now
<lc2> ball: yes
<lc2> i get it*
<student022> lc2: (btw, it's not xubuntu, but among several ubuntu channels you gave the only reply)
<ball> lc2: is there a way to fix that?
<lc2> student022: yeah it doesn't make any difference, the problem isn't related to your desktop environment
<lc2> ball: tell me the steps you go through in order to make sound work
<lc2> student022: http://osdir.com/ml/arch.general/2004-11/msg00057.html <- have you stumbled across that yet?
<ball> lc2: well, this morning I logged in via ssh and launched a VNC server "vncserver -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16".  This gives me an ordinary desktop, but sound wasn't working.  I walked over to the console and logged in there and suddenly sound worked.
<ball> I should be able to do anything via VNC that I can do from the console (within the constraints imposed by the firmware, obviously)
<student022> ball: read the vnc documentation about sound. vnc forwards X11, while sound needs extra settings.
<student022> lc2: yes, have been on that osdir link. but it says you have to create /dev/pts while that exists and works for me.
<lc2> student022: oh.
 * lc2 thinks
<ball> student022: I'm not expecting VNC to carry sound as well as video.  I am expecting sane mixer settings (or at least a working mixer).
<ball> ...at boot time, not when I log in at the console.
<student022> lc2: still thinking?
<lc2> student022: always
<lc2> ball: have you been able to repeat that behaviour?
<lc2> student022: try running a command like
<lc2> gnome-terminal -x cat
<student022> within the gnome desktop or from "ssh -X"?
<lc2> student022: within the gnome desktop
<student022> I put "/usr/bin/gnome-terminal -x cat"  into the launcher command. same behaviour (there was an error...) as starting from the applications menu.
<student022> what is the purpose of -x cat?
<lc2> to see if it's a problem launching your shell, rather than just any application at all, so test it with /bin/cat, which should give you an empty window until you hit ctrl+d
<lc2> so *thinks*
<lc2> oh here's something to try
<lc2> change your command to:
<lc2> gksudo gnome-terminal
<ball> lc2: I only noticed it this morning, but I'll do a cold boot and see whether it's consistent.
<lc2> ball: kay
<student022> well. I set the launcher command to "/usr/bin/gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-terminal". the result is:
<ball> I wonder if I should try it on the Ubuntu Server box too
<ball> ...just to see whether it's an Xfce thing
<student022> Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-terminal as user root.
<ball> ...though come to think of it, I have Xfce on there too.
<lc2> student022: ugh
<student022> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program.
<lc2> student022: oh.
<student022> Contact the system administrator.
<lc2> uh
<student022> I think it means nothing else than that /usr/bin/gnome-terminal failed.
<lc2> student022: it could mean that, or it could mean what it says
<lc2> student022: go to a console (ctrl+alt+F1) and do something like
<student022> but it doesn't help, if I contact myself.
<lc2> sudo rxvt -display :0
<lc2> (you can ctrl+alt+F7 (or F something else) to come back
<lc2> sorry, alt+F7
<student022> can' t use these alt-Fx keycodes, because it is only a window within A. alt-Fx switches screens on A, not on B.
<lc2> heh.
<lc2> well damn
<lc2> student022: i'm sorry, but i'm officially stumped
<student022> thanks for your help. I give it up for now.
<lc2> :\
<lc2> i hope one of the other ubuntu channels has some idea
<Tomaat> Hi
<Tomaat> What's the name of C++ Compiler package?
<TheSheep> Tomaat: gcc
<TheSheep> Tomaat: but best install whole build-essential
<Tomaat> gcc is reeds de nieuwste versie.
<Tomaat> already newest version
<Tomaat> :s
<Tomaat> ./configure says it's not installed
<Tomaat> checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... no
<Tomaat> checking whether g++ accepts -g... no
<Tomaat> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Tomaat> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<TheSheep> please dont paste here
<Tomaat> oh
<Tomaat> sorry
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TheSheep> Tomaat: instal whole build-essential
<Tomaat> ok
<Tomaat> Downloading..
<Tomaat> Ah
<Tomaat> It works
<Tomaat> Thanks
<source> saluton
<lc2> ahoy.
<robile> does anyone know howto setup teamspeak ?
<robile> oss does not work
<vinnl> !teamspeak
<ubottu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<robile> thanks
<mIRC632a> Hallo there!!
<mIRC632a> Wow lots of people here
<boghog> hello
<mIRC632a> Is there anyone who could help a complete newbie like me to set my color depth to 16bit?
<mIRC632a> can you boghog?
<boghog> hrmm I'm afraid i dont know
<boghog> a bit of a newbie myself
<dvdm> mIRC632a: which version are you running? what displaycard you have?
<mIRC632a> i am running version 8.10
<mIRC632a> And I have... good question it's a really old integrated one
<mIRC632a> thx anyway boghog ;)
<lc2> mIRC632a: yeah i can
<lc2> if you've got enough memory on your card
<lc2> wait, what version of xubuntu
<mIRC632a> 8.10
<lc2> oh, shit ;\
<mIRC632a> why?
<lc2> guys, 8.10 has done away with the xorg.conf right?
<mIRC632a> is that a bad thing?
<mIRC632a> :d
<lc2> mIRC632a: it'd stop me from doing it the way i know best
<dvdm> lc2: nope... I still have xorg.conf being created by nvidia utlity
<lc2> mIRC632a: what colour depth are you in now?
<mIRC632a> i suppose 24bit,
<mIRC632a> but i don't know
<lc2> kay well
<lc2> try this at a terminal:
<mIRC632a> I read that setting it to 16 would speed up my pc
<lc2> uh *think*
<mIRC632a> just like that?
<lc2> xdpyinfo | grep -A2 dimensions
<lc2> and show me what it says
<mIRC632a> ok 1 sec
<mIRC632a> how do I type  | ?
<mIRC632a> It's on another pc..
<lc2> copy-and-paste it into your terminal
<mIRC632a> it's on another pc..
<lc2> copy-and-paste it into whatever you're using to connect to that pc, then
<lc2> i don't know where the | character is on your keyboard
<mIRC632a> I'm not connected to it...
<lc2> mIRC632a: oh.
<lc2> heh
<mIRC632a> isn't there some tool to check that?
<mIRC632a> All terminal?
<lc2> xdpyinfo > whatever.txt
<lc2> grep -A2 dimensions whatever.txt
<mIRC632a> wait
<mIRC632a> I have written just xdpyinfo
<mIRC632a> and it displays 24 bit
<lc2> okay
<mIRC632a> nope, im lieing..
<mIRC632a> Waig
<mIRC632a> wait
<mIRC632a> it says 24,1,4,8,15,16,32
<mIRC632a> as per depth
<mIRC632a> depths
<lc2> okay, so yeah, there is a way to change that, but i can't tell you how to do it unless you're in front of the computer in question
<lc2> because i'll need to see your current xorg.conf
<mIRC632a> i am
<mIRC632a> but its not connected to the net
<lc2> mIRC632a: it needs to be connected to the net, ideally
<mIRC632a> mh..
<mIRC632a> Well.
<lc2> mIRC632a: if you're feeling brave, though
<lc2> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lc2> you should have something like: Section "Screen"
<lc2> immediately under that, you put
<lc2> DefaultDepth 16
<lc2> and that might well do it (disclaimer: i've not tried it)
<mIRC632a> something is happening.
<mIRC632a> ...
<mIRC632a> I'm waiting
<lc2> something?
<mIRC632a> the file seems blank..
<william56> hey, i just mounted three isos in a row to the same folder without unmounting, and now when i try to unmount it's saying that the device is busy.. anyone have any suggestions as to fixing it without restarting my pc?
<mIRC632a> It has asked for my password and then gives me an empthy text file
<mIRC632a> Is it normally blank?
<lc2> mIRC632a: remember that the last part of the command is case-sensitive
<lc2> william56: make sure you're not cd'd to that directory (i.e. it's not the current working directory in any of your terminals)
<mIRC632a> oh now it works
<william56> i checked before i said anything, lc2.. actually, i ran umount on it once without any problem, then the second time was when i got the error. i had to kill an installer running under wine that was using the mounted folder, i think that's what's keeping it from unmounting
<lc2> william56: that shouldn't, if a process dies then it's dead, it shouldn't have any open file handles therein or anything
<william56> hmm.. too bad there isn't an app to see what has open file handles to what
<mIRC632a> What should I do after saving and quitting?
<lc2> Pierocska: hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x
<lc2> william56: there is, lsof
<william56> yea, i just noticed it in the umount error message.. i'm looking through the man pages right now
<william56> oh, there it was, there WAS a terminal open in that folder
<lc2> william56: ta-da
<william56> thanks for the help
<lc2> no problem
<Pierocska> Do you guys think that an amd k6II @400 mhz and 384mb ram is enough to run xubuntu?
 * william56 isn't 100%, but bets that it is more than enough
<lc2> Pierocska: yeah
<lc2> Pierocska: enough memory, for sure, i run it in 384mb
<lc2> Pierocska: firefox might be painful with 400mhz
<Pierocska> cause it's extremely slow at the moment..
<Pierocska> Any suggestions?
<Pierocska> Anyway after the color depth change my monitor flickers as it would like to explode..
<lc2> mm
<Pierocska> Is that a good sign :D?
<lc2> in that case you might need to do more tweaks to your xorg.conf
<lc2> if it flickers all the time, remove that line that i suggested
<Pierocska> I didn't get any faster though...
<lc2> Pierocska: i wouldn't expect it to get any faster
<Pierocska> By now the speed of my xubuntu is comparable to when I had windows xp installed...
<lc2> Pierocska: you might want to try an even lighter window manager
<lc2> windowmaker comes to mind
<Pierocska> mh
<Pierocska> cool
<Pierocska> but isn't this distro supposed to work on old pcs?
<zoredache_> somewhat, but there is a certain point where old is too old
<Pierocska> Really? And what's that point?
<zoredache> it varies depending on what specifically you want to run, and how much you can tolerate slow applications
<Pierocska> Mh
<Pierocska> How do I know how to set the xorg for my hardware?
<Pierocska> Does anybody have an old pc here and managed to make it work acceptably?
<lc2> Pierocska: depends on how you define "old"
<lc2> i'm using it on a 1.3ghz athlon, and it works fine for me
<zoredache> getting a recent browser working is probably one of the most difficult bits
<Pierocska> I don't need firefox
<Pierocska> I just wont to open a window without waiting 10 seconds..l
<Pierocska> or more..
<al_capone> hi
<Pierocska> Acually maybe it bacame a little faster..
<al_capone> i have a weird phenomenon occuring under xubuntu my louder and quiter keys (dell vostro 1310) work perfect but under ubuntu they only change the jack output level? is there any difference  in keymapping or where could this be from?
<lc2> wow thanks for giving us like, a whole minute to answer your question
<lc2> Pierocska: odd as it may sound, using a different theme often speeds things up
<lc2> depending on the theme engine
<lc2> ya might wanna try that
<Pierocska> cool
<Pierocska> Right away
<Pierocska> How?
<Pierocska> Oh ok I found it
<lc2> yeah
<Pierocska> It is faster
<Pierocska> Cool
<Pierocska> That's a step forward
<Pierocska> Another really important thing..
<Pierocska> How do I share my internet connection?
<Pierocska> From my windows xp laptop?
<Pierocska> I have tried to connect a cable
<Pierocska> But nothing
<Pierocska> I have set ip and subnet mask
<lc2> wait, you want to share it through your laptop?
<Pierocska> yes
<Pierocska> I managed with the eeepc but with this dell latitude I couldn't
<lc2> i don't know, you might want to set a default route
<Pierocska> How?
<Pierocska> In fact it says that the cable is unplugged..
<Pierocska> But it is plugged..
<Pierocska> Is there a way to install my video card drivers or something?
<Pierocska> Or my monitor's?
<lc2> your drivers are already installed
<lc2> monitors do not typically need drivers
<lc2> as for why it's saying it's unplugged when it isn't, idk
<Pierocska> I'm pretty sure that I didn't set properly the windows part of the network
<Pierocska> Cause with the eeepc the connection was automatic..
<lc2> quite possibly
<lc2> bbiab, gotta do some work
<Pierocska> ok thanks for the help
<Pierocska> Ciao
<Pierocska> Can you guys help me to set up a network between a windows pc and a xubuntu one?
<Pierocska> Hey guys any suggestions to make my xubuntu run a little smoother on a really old machine?
<charlie-tca> What is your cpu and ram
<Pierocska> amd k6II 400 with 384mb of ram
<charlie-tca> same thing I use to test on. Run a big swap file? (up to 1 GB)
<charlie-tca> Also, Epiphany-browser is easier on it than firefox
<charlie-tca> Xchat instead of pidgin
<Pierocska> actually i have a problem with the swap file
<Pierocska> It gives me an error when i start xubuntu
<Pierocska> and I need to press control alt and del to start
<charlie-tca> What is the error?
<Pierocska> Sorry no error but It doesn't start till I press control alt and canc
<Pierocska> I can wait also for minutes
<Pierocska> So you are also running such an old system?
<Pierocska> Is It acceptably fast?
<charlie-tca> I don't use it full time. It is acceptably slow:)
<Pierocska> Oh..... ok
<charlie-tca> Are you using 8.04 or 8.10?
<Pierocska> But acceptably is a good thing..
<Pierocska> 8.10
<Pierocska> why?
<charlie-tca> 8.04 was slower, I think.
<Pierocska> mh..
<Pierocska> my cpu is always working at 100% is that norml?
<charlie-tca> Also, when I got a 64MB Nvidia video card, it picked up speed.
<Pierocska> MH..
<charlie-tca> (Upgraded from 8MB)
<Pierocska> Where are you from
<Pierocska> ?
<charlie-tca> Idaho, USA
<Pierocska> And is it always working at 100% cpu?
<charlie-tca> cpu at 100% might be normal, depending on what you are doing. I find it takes about 30 minutes to get things to settle down after boot.
<Pierocska> oh ok
<Pierocska> well I just have the system monitor opened..
<charlie-tca> I learned to start it, then leave it alone for half an hour before I do anything.
<Pierocska> mh....
<Pierocska> ok
<Pierocska> How do I manage the swap file?
<charlie-tca> I am not sure, it should be doing it itself.
<Pierocska> And How do I make it bigger
<Pierocska> ?
<charlie-tca> If you have space on the drive, you should be able to simply use gparted to make it bigger
<Pierocska> cause in the system monitor it says 0 bytes
<charlie-tca> It only gets used if the system runs out of memory to run the applications.
<Pierocska> I'm trysing to run more than an application per time..
<Pierocska> now the cpu went down to 80.. really strange..
<charlie-tca> Take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<charlie-tca> It looks pretty good for explaining swap files
<Pierocska> i still have plenty of ram..
<Pierocska> So that's not my biggest problem
<Pierocska> The reason of the system being slow must be the cpu..
<charlie-tca> Between that and the video card, it will bottle-neck things
<Pierocska> Too bad.......
<Grant-A> Hello, I am trying to set up a network in Xubuntu to connect to my Kubuntu laptop wirelessly, and I would like the network to only be visible to these two computers and to no one else, is NFS the best way to go with this?
<Pierocska> How do I know how big is my swap partition?
<TheSheep> twice the ram is the usual rule of thumb
<TheSheep> if you want to just check the already created partition, then try 'free' in the terminal
<Pierocska> thx
<Pierocska> swap says 0....
<Pierocska> thx bye!!
<william56> anyone have a suggestion as to which download manager i should use?
 * TheSheep is happy with firefox's built in
<william56> i just tried to resume a download and it restarted it
<william56> firefox's built in downloader, that is
<TheSheep> it depends on where you download from
<william56> now it's canceled, and i've got a .part file that has around 75% of the file..
<TheSheep> some hosts won't allow resuming
<Odd-rationale> william56: try the downthemall firefox extendion...
<william56> alright
<Odd-rationale> william56: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201
<william56> i thought that was for flashget or something
<Odd-rationale> nah.. it is one of my favorite ff extension.. :P
<william56> will i be able to resume that download that already got canceled in the default downloader, you think?
 * TheSheep only has two: "web developer toolbar" and "view source with"
<TheSheep> william56: it depends on the server you are downloading it from
<william56> i think i was using filefront
<Odd-rationale> william56: with DownThemAll? no, i don't think it can do that...
<TheSheep> if thye have enabled partial downloads on their web server, then you can continue
<william56> i was thinking about getting a new download ticket, or whatever they call it, and going from there with the old download
 * william56 hates satellite
#xubuntu 2009-01-13
<william56> anyone know if moddb or fileplanet allow resuming?
<Grant-A> Hello, I am trying to set up a network in Xubuntu to connect to my Kubuntu laptop wirelessly, and I would like the network to only be visible to these two computers and to no one else, is NFS the best way to go with this?
<Grant-A> It's a file sharing network, btw
<Grant-A> I wanted to place a folder on my desktop that could be accessed by my laptop
<lc2> Grant-A: no, nfs stinks
 * lc2 is back, never misses a chance to bash NFS
<lc2> Grant-A: try sshfs or something else that doesn't suck
 * lc2 goes back to doing work
<Grant-A> ok, I'll google it
<lc2> Grant-A: you'll find it's a whole lot simpler, and on that scale, probably a lot more reliable as well
<lc2> but wat do i no lol
 * lc2 looks at work backlog, sighs, gets started
<Grant-A> linux.com gives it a good review
<Grant-A> Does it work over wireless well?
<lc2> Grant-A: it doesn't care
<Grant-A> ok
<lc2> Grant-A: it seems to handle connection drops pretty well, if that's what you mean
<lc2> gracefully, at least
<lc2> kay this channel is too tempting to talk in
<lc2> and i have to do thingsss
<lc2> so bbl
<terroxxx> hi all. I can't seem to work out how to downgrade Xubuntu. I want to go from 8.10 to 8.04.1
<charlie-tca> The safe way to downgrade is to do a fresh install of 8.04.1
<charlie-tca> terroxxx: Here is some information on doing a downgrade. Read all of it before starting, though:
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<terroxxx> i'd do a fresh install but I've done a fair bit of custom stuff
<charlie-tca> thus the help document :-)
<AceBlade258> hello?
<keb> you are here
<AceBlade258> i... need help
<keb> what sort of help
<AceBlade258> i can't get my computer to boot any *buntu except xubuntu unless i unplug all of my sata disks
<AceBlade258> then when i finally boo xubuntu i can't remount any of those disks
<AceBlade258> *boot
<keb> how are you booing now?
<keb> i.e. with a cd or installed on hd?
<AceBlade258> i have a spare pata drive i installed onto
<AceBlade258> live c.d.'s all crash because of my graphics card
<keb> have a look at the file /etc/fstab and see if your sata disks are in there
<AceBlade258> no
<AceBlade258> only my pata
<keb> ok what about in /var/log/dmesg
<AceBlade258> i can't tell, maybe
<AceBlade258> i was trying to figure it out on my own and ran "sudo fdisk -l"
<keb> did you see sata controllers
<AceBlade258> in the terminal, and they show up in there
<AceBlade258> yes
<keb> hmm how did they show up when you did fdisk -l?
<keb> i mean what did they look like
<AceBlade258> The pata is labeles as /dev/sda and they are /dev/sdb, and /dev/sdc
<AceBlade258> *labeled
<keb> do you have the Mountable Devices icon in your taskbar?
<AceBlade258> not that i can see
<AceBlade258> when i plug it in it says it failed to mount
<AceBlade258> oh... i forgot to say, they are NTFS
<AceBlade258> sorry if that makes any diffirence
<keb> ok you can add the icon by right clicking on an empty area in the taskbar and choosing Add and then find the Mount Devices item
<AceBlade258> done
<keb> hmm ntfs might need to have ntfs-3g installed
<keb> what happens if you type ntfs-3g
<AceBlade258> ntfs-3g: No device is specified.
<AceBlade258> Please type 'ntfs-3g --help' for more information.
<keb> ok so you ahve support for ntfs :)
<keb> if you click the new Devices icon on your taskbar do you see the drives?
<AceBlade258> it mounted once when i forced a driver install for the xubuntu live cd
<AceBlade258> (driver for my graphics card)
<AceBlade258> no
<keb> btw you normally shouldnt plug/unplug sata drives unless both your motherboard and the drives are rated for hotplug, or they are in a external sata case
<AceBlade258> only my / and /home partitions
<keb> *when the system is on
<AceBlade258> the drives are... the chipset is nForce 4 Ultra AMD
<AceBlade258> i don't know if it is
<keb> so if you boot xubuntu with the drives already plugged in, do they show up in the mount icon choices?
<AceBlade258> if i boot with them pluged in it dosn't boot for some reason
<AceBlade258> errnm -5 or somthing like that
<keb> oic
<AceBlade258> i know a bit about computers but i know it all in windows, and i'm truing to switch because linux has been more stable for me
<AceBlade258> *trying
<keb> maybe the boot error could be due to the drive boot order in the bios
<AceBlade258> the linux kernel starts to load, and that's where that error pops up
<keb> what is the last thing it shows
<AceBlade258> it goes to a command line and starts showing one line over and over, all i can remember about the line is that it wnds in that errnum -5 thing
<AceBlade258> *ends
<AceBlade258> should we switch to a privet chat?
<AceBlade258> i've never used IRC before
<keb> ok what if you mkdir a manual mount point in /mnt and then try mounting manually
<keb> thats ok, someone else might know more so its good to solve it here
<AceBlade258> i'll give it a shot
<keb> it would be like mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb /mnt/drive_C
<keb> you might have to use sudo on the commands ;)
<AceBlade258> i figured that out lol
<AceBlade258> ahh, the device was marked as in use...
<AceBlade258> due to an unclean shutdown
<keb> whois using it?
<keb> ah thats ntfs for ya.  you might be able to force the mount, or you will have to boot into windows and chkdsk /r on each drive
<keb> and then reboot twice in windows
<AceBlade258> i'm trying to force it
<AceBlade258> haha! got it
<AceBlade258> okay, how would i mount it like File System is (on the desktop)
<keb> in your Settings Manager, if you go to Desktop there is a choice for what icons to display on desktop
<keb> there are a checkboxes for removable devices and file systems
<AceBlade258> got it, thanks a bunch
<keb> i'm not sure that you can browse your sata ntfs drives that way though.  might not have permissions.
<keb> you might have to mount them with the -o user option
<AceBlade258> i actually did that (the command line told me to)
<AceBlade258> now, how do i unmount?
<keb> hehe cool
<keb> try the icon on your taskbar
<keb> or try right clicking the desktop icon for the drive
<AceBlade258> got it, thanks a bunch
<keb> :)
<AceBlade258> anything i can do to repay you?
<keb> help some other people converting from Windows :)
<AceBlade258> already started that :) (so far i've converted my gf, and her friend and her bf)
<keb> nice
<keb> do they prefer xubuntu or kubuntu
<AceBlade258> Ubuntu for gf and kubuntu for the other two
<AceBlade258> (kubuntu has more eye candy)
<keb> yep
<keb> if you have a fancy machine, ubuntu-studio is impressive
<keb> but here we celebrate xubuntu :D
<AceBlade258> i was going for ubuntu studio but i got lucky with xubuntu (my hardware can handel studio easly though)
<peepsalot> a swap partition is not mandatory is it?
<keb> it is not
<keb> but general opinion last i heard is that the system will operate more smoothly with one
<maxamillion> 5645/win 6
<maxamillion> err... sorry
<mynameisdave> nice job guys
<mynameisdave> my graphics card finally can do transparencies :D
<mynameisdave> running from the latest 8.10 xubuntu
<mynameisdave> I should say true transparency
<mynameisdave> which means you should see applications behind the transparent window instead of the desktop
<AceBlade258> what card?
<mynameisdave> the card did not work before
<mynameisdave> in the order releases of ubuntu
<AceBlade258> my bad, what kind of card, i.e. GeForce xxxx, Radeon xxxx
<mynameisdave> ati Radeon XPRESS 200M
<mynameisdave> it finally does true transparencies :D
<mynameisdave> it is awesome :D
<AceBlade258> transparancies are indeed awesom
<AceBlade258> *awesome
<CarolineK> oh man y'all I need some serious help
<AceBlade258> how do you figure?
<CarolineK> i am trying to install xubuntu on a flash drive through that unetbootin
<CarolineK> i'm on an eeepc 900
<mynameisdave> compiz should work if transparencies work right ?
<AceBlade258> yes to dave
<mynameisdave> COOL
<CarolineK> and it boots to the loading screen and then the xubuntu logo goes away and my screen gets all stripey (seriously)
<mynameisdave> I could never get it to work before
<CarolineK> and i don't think it is actually installing
<AceBlade258> what is installed in the ee pc now?
<mynameisdave> I did 3d for games though
<CarolineK> default xandros, easy mode
<mynameisdave> but the transparencies was not true transparency when I did it
<AceBlade258> how did you make the flash drive?
<CarolineK> with unetbootin and a .torrent file i found on eeeuser.com
<AceBlade258> do you have access to any other computers?
<CarolineK> yeah, i am on another one right now
<AceBlade258> okay, give me one minuet
<CarolineK> thank you so much
<mynameisdave> how do you do the cube with compiz AceBlade258 I have only use that with berly
<mynameisdave> and I do not know how to do that with compiz
<AceBlade258> i dont use compiz much, sorry
<AceBlade258> and caroline, do you know what a virtual machine is?
<CarolineK> i might but explain it to me
<AceBlade258> it is software that emulates a computer, but if you don't know off the top of your head, never mind (this method was kind of complex) ;-)
<AceBlade258> do you have a blank cd?
<AceBlade258> and a cd burner
<CarolineK> i do, but i just got the flash drive to boot on another computer, so it must be the eeepc
<AceBlade258> oh? hmmm
<CarolineK> trying again with a different usb port
<CarolineK> this is frustrating!!
<AceBlade258> i regrettably have never used an eeepc
<AceBlade258> you should have seen me earlier
<AceBlade258> lol
<AceBlade258> do you normally use linux?
<CarolineK> no i am only windows
<mynameisdave> WINBLOWS
<CarolineK> which makes it even worse. :)
<CarolineK> yeah yeah
<AceBlade258> i was too, are you tied to windows by software you need?
<CarolineK> OH OH
<CarolineK> Apparently that USB port is bad
<CarolineK> tied to windows by school.
<CarolineK> i am in law school and must use windows to take exams
<AceBlade258> ah
<CarolineK> but, I did get xubuntu to load up!
<AceBlade258> the controller might tell it to reset at a certen point when you don't want that to happen
<AceBlade258> and yay
<CarolineK> so how to I install it to the drive and get rid of the other OS?
<AceBlade258> what is on the screen right now?
<CarolineK> well that big button that says install might do it
<AceBlade258> lol
<AceBlade258> how big is the drive on the eeepc ? and how much ram does it have?
<CarolineK> this one is tiny, it's only 4gig
<CarolineK> i have an 8gig sd card
<Odd-rationale> depends... i think it get a big as 8gb
<Odd-rationale> and 2gb ram...
<Odd-rationale> no, 1 i think..
<CarolineK> mine is 1gig
<CarolineK> you can update to 2 w/o voiding warranty
<AceBlade258> if you have the money always upgrade ram
<mynameisdave> TRANPARENCIES :D
<AceBlade258> not on an eeepc
<mynameisdave> lemote pcs are nice
<mynameisdave> no 3d though
<CarolineK> well now it says "partitions formatting"
<CarolineK> so thank you for at least talking to me so i did not feel hopeless
<AceBlade258> oh... it's an auto installer... yuck
<AceBlade258> no problem
<CarolineK> hey man, the easier the better of me
<CarolineK> for me*
<AceBlade258> indeed
<CarolineK> y'all have a great night, and thank you SO MUCH
<AceBlade258> at least for a beginer
<AceBlade258> oops, now i seem like an ass...
<AceBlade258> ... hello world
<mynameisdave> the first thing you do  in programing
<mynameisdave> "HELLO WORLD"
<AceBlade258> indeed, my point exactly
<mynameisdave> and bash scripting
<mynameisdave> I remember that
<mynameisdave> what is the latest version of ubuntu called ?
<AceBlade258> intrepid ibex
<AceBlade258> why?
<mynameisdave> need to know for sources file
<AceBlade258> ah
<princedugan> I can't get pcsx to work. choosing "Run CD" crashes it
<Ultraputz> how likely is it that a working, booting xubuntu (current install) can swapped to another machine and can be expected to boot?
<princedugan> you mean taking the harddrive with xubuntu on it, and pluggin it into another machine?
<Ultraputz> yeah
<Ultraputz> bbiab
<AceBlade258> Help
<princedugan> I've done this with many different Linux Distros include older versions of ubuntu. It not only works, but sometimes works on machines that wuld not work with an attempted installtion on the machine itself. I don't see why this would be a problem.
<AceBlade258> i cannot boot with my sata hdd's connected
<princedugan> sata's are hotpluggable right?
<AceBlade258> to any *buntu distro, and yes
<AceBlade258> ugg, they won't mount when i plug them in once i have booted
<princedugan> not mounting in GUI or comman-line?
<AceBlade258> gui, and i have to force them to mount in command line
<AceBlade258> how do i delete a directory i dont want
<AceBlade258> (that i made)
<AceBlade258> i.e. /Media
<Ultraputz> princedugan, thanks
<Ultraputz> a friend of mine gave me an old medion, which is an improvement on the present box.
<calamari> hi
<calamari> I am trying to help out a newbie running xfce, unfortunately I've got KDE on my box.. if she puts in a floppy, is there a GUI way to mount & access that floppy?
<boghog> hello. i just installed xubuntu on an old(ish) acer laptop with integrated intel graphics (i815), but it seems to be using the 800x600 resolution by default while my screen is 1024x768. im not able to change this through the settings manager (it only lets me pick 800x600 or 640x480). does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<boghog> do I need to add something to my xorg.conf?
<boghog> oh nevermind I found something through google (http://hi.baidu.com/chplj/blog/item/dd46dcc42cae75c939db49fb.html)
<boghog> bah I still can't fix the resolution on my laptop
<boghog> I tried installing 915resolution but it doesn't seem to exist anymore (apt-get doesn't find it)
<boghog> I also tried adding the Modes option to a display section in xorg.conf and then restarting xorg but that didn't help either
<nunu> Hi, I got a freh xubuntu installed, and my default user is in the sudo group but i can't use synaptic. can anyone help?
<generalsnus> hi guys. is it possible make a wireless access point with a laptop with x2 wlan cards? as in: recive a wireless signal on wlan card 1.. and have the other wlan card act as a AP.. kinda like a repeater
<ablomen> generalsnus, it should be, take a look at iptables, you can route with that
<generalsnus> ok.. but how do i make 1 wireless card act as AP.. give it ssid and such?
<ablomen> i think (this is out of memmory, not sure) there is an option in network manager to create a new wireless network
<generalsnus> hmm
<ablomen> generalsnus, http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/ << see the screenshot on that page
<generalsnus> yeah.. i tried.. made a new..with ssid "test".. but then it just tries to connect to test.. didnt really work as a AP
<ablomen> ah
<ablomen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<generalsnus> ablomen: ok gonna try this
<knubbe> is xubuntu still focused on older(slower) machines?
<Myrtti> to the extent of definition of older and slower
<knubbe> Myrtti: ok, thanks.
<Myrtti> ie. you define old and slow, and I'll tell if xubuntu is meant to be run on it
<Myrtti> the requirements have gone up since the early days, but not too much
<AlexPersimmon> hihi how can I use local mirror of openoffice to install it? can I use debian files?
<Myrtti> AlexPersimmon: tell me what you mean with debian files?
<AlexPersimmon> I mean http://mirror.yandex.ru/openoffice/debian/
<knubbe> Myrtti: i think its a 1.4ghz intel celeron(m). laptop. 2gb ram.
<Myrtti> AlexPersimmon: are the other computers using the local mirror Debian machines?
<Myrtti> knubbe: that's not even old
<Myrtti> knubbe: should run fine with xubuntu
<knubbe> Myrtti: i suppose thats a definition as well. its 3 or 4 years now.
<Myrtti> anything with more than 512M of RAM isn't old :-)
<knubbe> if you say so ;-)
<AlexPersimmon> launchpad is slow so I`d like soomething closer to me but there seems to be no ubuntued versions around
<Myrtti> AlexPersimmon: if the package is meant especially for Debian, I'd rather not use it
<AlexPersimmon> well ok then are you aware of any OO mirrors directed at ubuntu?
<knubbe> Myrtti: im running kubuntu today and experience its quite slow. im not interested in fancy effects whatsoever just as long as my development-environment works. ive been recommended to look at openbox. do you have any experience in openbox vs. xfce?
<Myrtti> knubbe: sorry, I don't.
<knubbe> ok, will do some more googling
<AlexPersimmon> well nobody seems to know so since I`m here, how can I change layout with keyboard?
<AlexPersimmon> I mean how to set up hotkeys for it
<knubbe> I also find it weird that it installed gdm now. Is xfce related to gdm somehow?
<jarnos> knubbe: apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop | grep gdm
<knubbe> jarnos: ah, thanks. (yes, Depends: gdm)
<jarnos> knubbe: lxde is lighter than xubuntu-desktop
<knubbe> ok. too late now though.
<jarnos> knubbe: but I dislike it depends on xscreensaver.
<jarnos> knome: how it is too late?
<jarnos> knubbe: ^
<knubbe> jarnos: already installed xubuntu-desktop now.
<knubbe> jarnos: lightning adsl!
<knubbe> ;-)
<jarnos> knubbe: but you can try to install them both and choose in gdm which session to use.
<knubbe> jarnos: where do i find lxde? is that also a meta-package?
<jarnos> knubbe: yes, in ubuntu 8.10
<jarnos> knubbe: actually lxde is based on openbox.
<knubbe> jarnos: i cant find the package? is it a non-official repo?
<jarnos> knubbe: universe
<knubbe> ok. it seems like if my sources.list wasnt updated on the last upgrade. it still says hardy everywhere.
<jarnos> knubbe: that is odd.
<knubbe> wasnt really. it appears i havent upgraded.
<Pierocska> Hi there everybody! how are you doing today?
<Pierocska> Guys, I have a question, which services could I switch off to gain speed since I have a really old Amd K6II400 mhz 484mb ram?
<jarnos> Pierocska: Which function is too slow to you?
<Pierocska> Well when I open any window I have to wait like a couple of seconds
<jarnos> Pierocska: You have to choose lighter windows. I did not mean Windows ;)
<Pierocska> Ok :D
<Pierocska> Whaqt would you suggest?
<Pierocska> Do you think it's normal that the processor is always working at 100%?
<Pierocska> And another thing.. Is it normal that i have a ntfs partition?
<Pierocska> Shouldn't It be something else?
<Pierocska> I don't even have a swap partition..
<jarnos> Pierocska: No. I think current Firefox (or plugins or add-ons) are heavy. But I still use them: Firefox & NoScript to block Flash when not needed.
<Pierocska> Actually UI'm not talking about firefox
<Pierocska> I just have the system monitor opened..
<jarnos> Pierocska: Then it is gnome-system-monitor that is too heavy.
<Pierocska> Oh ok..
<Pierocska> how can I use another on?
<Pierocska> But wasn't xubunto supposed not to use gnome?
<Pierocska> one
<jarnos> Pierocska: it is a compromize. Try htop.
<Pierocska> htop thx
<Pierocska> Basically when I wanna install another application i
<Pierocska> I should find it in the synaptics manager?
<jarnos> Pierocska: or you can make update interval longer in System monitor.
<Pierocska> Good idea..
<jarnos> Pierocska: actually intervals (in preferences).
<Pierocska> I should sMuch better
<Pierocska> Much better
<Pierocska> You're a genius
<Pierocska> Any Idea to remove the flicker in the logon screen?
<jarnos> Pierocska: I guess have played aroung longer.
<Pierocska> Since yesterday it became much faster though..
<jarnos> Pierocska: hmm?
<Pierocska> Like the machine
<jarnos> Pierocska: was it even slower yesterday?
<Pierocska> It is much faster now
<Pierocska> Much more
<jarnos> Pierocska: good.
<Pierocska> But when I put 16bit depth it became another thing..
<jarnos> Pierocska: Just because of adding interval?
<Pierocska> Also
<jarnos> Pierocska: 16bit depth where?
<Pierocska> Now moving the window around is smooth
<Pierocska> in the xorg
<Pierocska> But I did that before
<jarnos> Pierocska: what bitdepth you use now?
<Pierocska> I guess 16
<Pierocska> I think the default was 24
<Pierocska> But I am not good at checking data..
<Pierocska> I don't know where to find the information
<Sinister> im using devede and it takes 2 hours to convert a avi i have it on higest resalution does it make a differnce ?
<Pierocska> But the logon screen has different dis
<Pierocska> display settings..
<Pierocska> Is that normal?
<jarnos> Pierocska: I have came across the problem.
<jarnos> Pierocska: Do you mean your login screen does not fit in display?
<Pierocska> Also
<Pierocska> But It also flickers so bad that It looks like my monitor wants so explode..
<Pierocska> :D
<Pierocska> And I can tell that It has indeed a different resolution
<Pierocska> Changing the windows manager makes miracles...
<Pierocska> crazy..
<jarnos> Pierocska: Yes. There should be a way to change video mode of the login screen, too.
<jarnos> Pierocska: something can be done by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but that is not elegant.
<washeck> Hi all. Anyone willing to help me debug X freezes in 8.10?
<Pierocska> mh..
<Pierocska> WS
<Pierocska> Well if it works..
<Pierocska> Do you know how?
<washeck> well, I first need to find out what the problem is
<washeck> once in while, lets say every hour my x session freezes
<washeck> I'm not sure if it is xfce or x.org problem
<washeck> the window manager stops responding, keyboard is ignored and the only thing that works is the mouse cursor
<washeck> if I kill X with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace I can work next hour or so
<charlie-tca> washeck: if the cursor moves, can you use ctrl+alt+F2 to switch to a tty? you can use top there and maybe find what is freezign
<washeck> well, I tried but the thing is that the terminal is also not working on my laptop
<charlie-tca> Frozen or don't come up?
<washeck> I don't know if it's xubuntu bug or something but I don't have any terminals
<charlie-tca> It is a known xorg bug
<washeck> no login screen, just blank screen with text mode cursor
<charlie-tca> cursor on the bottom?
<washeck> top
<washeck> so it is quite difficult to debug
<washeck> when X is frozen and there is no terminal
<charlie-tca> try hitting enter a few times and see if anything comes up. It might be screen size is too big
<washeck> nothing
<washeck> I should probably say I have dual-head setup
<washeck> if it matters
<charlie-tca> To debug the freeze, you can open system monitor and keep on eye on the cpu. Then you might be able to scroll it when it freezes and find the app
<charlie-tca> By killing the app stealing the cpu, it should unfreeze
<charlie-tca> I would look for updatedb
<washeck> well, how should I kill it if the X session is frozen?
<washeck> I have only mouse cursor
<washeck> and I don't suspect updatedb as there is no disk activity
<charlie-tca> using the mouse, right clidk the Process Name, left click kill
<charlie-tca> Keep the system monitor open to Processes
<washeck> well, I was probably not clear enough - the cursor moves but X does not respond to clicking :)
<washeck> it's really just the cursor itself
<charlie-tca> I had to do this before to find the issue on mine. Then keep an eye on processes and try to find what is freezing.
<Pierocska> Anyone can tell me how to set the log on screen display settings?
<charlie-tca> It either takes all the memory or cpu
<charlie-tca> Pierocska: sudo /etc/usplash.conf
<washeck> > It is a known xorg bug
<washeck> do you know the bug id?
<charlie-tca> washeck: not off the top of my head
<washeck> anyway, I'll try to find it myself
<washeck> without working terminal I don't thing I can make any progress
<charlie-tca> Pierocska: add "xres=1024" and "yres=768" on two lines; use the res you want
<charlie-tca> i think that should change it
<Pierocska> and what about the refresh? Will this effect the logon sceen?
<Pierocska> screen
<charlie-tca> Leave out the quotes
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it will change the refresh rate
<Pierocska> Is it normal that I have an ntfs partition?
<charlie-tca> If you have windows
<cody-somerville> If you have Windows
<Pierocska> ok
<Pierocska> When I start xubuntu it goes in text mode and it shows me that it's checking the swap file or partition
<Pierocska> And till I don't press control alt and del it wont't start
<Pierocska> How can I fix this?
<jarnos> charlie-tca: I guess you meant "sudo nano /etc/usplash.conf" or something like that.
<charlie-tca> Oh yeah! you are right
 * charlie-tca brain is faster than fingers
<Pierocska> I'm trying thanks for the help guys
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<jarnos> charlie-tca: But after editing it is supposed to update initramfs somehow?
<charlie-tca> I think so. I usually restart after and it works
<jarnos> charlie-tca: There is some note in the file.
<charlie-tca> O-oh I forgot the restart too!
<charlie-tca> Yes, it should be just a comment (starts with #)
<Pierocska> Mh I guess I did something wrong..
<charlie-tca> what happened?
<Pierocska> When I reboot It gives me a screen full of gibberish
<Pierocska> and it won't start the os
<Pierocska> ..
<charlie-tca> no grub menu?
<Pierocska> mh..
<Pierocska> What is grab?
<Pierocska> grub?
<Pierocska> The one that makes you select which os to load?
<charlie-tca> grub is the boot menu for ubuntu. yes, lets you select the os. Use the recovery option
<Pierocska> ok
<charlie-tca> and you can then go to a prompt and edit usplash again.
<Pierocska> ok now I have grub
<Pierocska> now i selected recovery mode
<Aquina> hy
<Pierocska> now lots of gibberish...
<charlie-tca> Take those lines out or change the numbers. What did you use?
<charlie-tca> Aquina: hi
<charlie-tca> gibberish as in text?
<Pierocska> yes
<charlie-tca> it is okay. let it work
<Pierocska> but then it seems frozen
<charlie-tca> give it a chance to work
<Aquina> Has anyone in here ever installed Opera v9.5x *.deb packages? Can I install the newer ones over the old ones or am I forced to uninstal the old installation first?
<Pierocska> I'm still waiting but nothing..
<charlie-tca> hard drive working? What did you set it too?
<Pierocska> If I press enter the nonsense text moves
<Pierocska> but nothing else
<charlie-tca> What is the last line?
<Pierocska> before the nonsense?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Pierocska> mh.. too fast to tell..
<charlie-tca> what is the nonsense? is it a prompt, like ubuntu@ubuntu?
<Pierocska> nope just random characters
<charlie-tca> try changing tty (Alt+f2)
<Pierocska> Mh...
<Pierocska> Nothing
<Pierocska> Welél
<Pierocska> They become all c
<charlie-tca> What becomes all c
<Pierocska> The random text becomes all cs and dots when I press alt f2
<Pierocska> And if I press alt f1 it becomes all striped
<charlie-tca> Sounds like it is time to use the livecd. Boot to it, mount the drive and change usplash back.
<charlie-tca> I think your resolution went too high, but I am not sure.
<Pierocska> ok
<Pierocska> I'll try
<ken52> I am trying to create an ssh launcher on Xubuntu 8.04 as I can on Ubuntu 7.x or 8.x no luck.  Xubuntu does not seem to have a "location" type launcher.  Any other suggestions to connect to a remote server? I can ssh in a terminal, however, I am looking for a GUI type connection for transferring files. TAI
<ken52> That should be TIA :-)
<Pierocska> is it possible to make the changes from windows 2000?
<Aquina> Can I upadate a paket via apt-get (the corresponding repo was addad later) I originally installed from a .deb file? The packet is opera (v9.52) and the newly added opera repo provides me with v9.63
<Aquina> Or is it wiser to uninstall the opera paket with "sudo dpkg -r opera" first?
<mib_bq3y5k> hello guys. xubuntu installer no matter what will halt at partition manager (never loads)
<nkour> anyone has any ideas how to skip partition manager step?
<ken52> Just a thought - have you done a media check on the CD you are installing from?
<nkour> ken52: everything seems to work fine. it says it's loading but nothing is showing up. I'm chatting via xubuntu now (live cd)
<nkour> no issues on the installer no output in console
<ken52> knour: I installed Xubuntu in a VMWare virtual machine (on a Ubuntu  host) just to try it out before installing on an old PC.  I think VMWare Workstation handled the formatting so I am not sure what roll the partitioner played.
<vidd> anyone know how to set up a RaLink RT2500 wifi card?
<nkour> ken52: ok..
<vidd> I used module-assistant and and it says it fails to build
<vidd> where does module-assistant store log files?
<android60> how do i enable desktop effects in 8.10 ?
<cody-somerville> android60, http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<android60> ok thanks
<MrMazda> will xfce be materially better than kde @ 400MHz with 160M RAM on ancient laptop?
<vidd> MrMazda, define "materially"
<android60> lol
<MrMazda> like KDE with 256M vs KDE with 1G
<vidd> i assume since it WILL run, that is a plus
<vidd> idk if you can even GET KDE to run on those specs
<vidd> at least, not the 4.0 KDE
<MrMazda> dumb student cousin of good friend paid $250 for 1998 Thinkpad with illegal WinXP, and I need to pick a distro and install it
<vidd> MrMazda, for such low system, i would recommend ubuntu-cli +lxde desktop
<MrMazda> this kid/student is a dimbulb who needs "easy"
<MrMazda> I never heard of lxde
<vidd> www.lxde.org
<MrMazda> so I just apt-get install lxde-desktop on server install?
<vidd> yep
<MrMazda> thx
<vidd> actually..."sudo apt-get install lxde"
<MrMazda> not lxde-desktop?
<vidd> let me double-check....
<vidd> correct...not -desktop
<MrMazda> ok thx
<vidd> np
<vidd> its not as "fancy" as xfce, but also not as hefty either
<vidd> you might also want to compare xfce and lxde on that machine.....
<jarnos> Maybe someday it is lxubuntu-desktop https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxde-common/+bug/303320
<vidd> see if the speed boost vs functionality limit is worth the trade-off
<vidd> jarnos, i looked at that bug report...i dont think it really applies anymore....
<vidd> the lxde package seems to install all needed stuff by default
<MrMazda> his concept of "speed" would be below avg, as he's used to winbloat running AV bloat layer
<vidd> abiword and gnumaric are "nice to have" but some prefer other apps, and others just dont need them at all
<vidd> MrMazda, from that, i would suggest just the default xubuntu-desktop then
<MrMazda> that's what I was thinking
<vidd> the added functionality may b worth the tiny loss in speed (that he actually would never notice because he wont see the other version)
<vidd> plus you can always remove items you dont want
<vidd> the only thing that bothers me is the recent "install-recommends" being active by default
<vidd> this is adding unneeded bloat to an otherwise tight DE
<jarnos> vidd: maybe you are right. Actually it bugs me that current lxde has too many dependencies like xscreensaver. Can you make it lock screen when you suspend?
<jarnos> vidd: I can make gnome-screensaver do that.
<vidd> jarnos, i havent actually tried......
<vidd> i HATE the screen locking when i go to the bathroom or smoke a cig...or make the (third) pot of coffee =]
<MrMazda> are there no isos for xubuntu -> not found http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/xubuntu/8.10/
<vidd> but i dont use it in an office environment so locking the desktop is not important to me
<vidd> MrMazda, the alt-cd of any version or the mini-iso will work fine.....
<vidd> choose the cli-only option, and then, after reboot, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<MrMazda> vidd: just asking - I have a ku8.10alt
<vidd> MrMazda, that will work fine
<vidd> cli+xubuntu-desktop just takes a touch longer then xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> but i prefer the cli+ option, even with the "correct" install disk, because i disable the "install-recommends" before installing the desktop
<MrMazda> vidd: dunno what you mean about that difference, or disabling install-recommends
<vidd> by default, 8.10+ set apt to auto-mark "recommended" packages as "required" packages
<vidd> this makes your system install more apps then prior versions of *buntu would
<MrMazda> how does one switch that off?
<vidd> you go into the config folder and set it not install recommends.....
<vidd> 'i need to access the system i did this on to get the exact syntax....
<MrMazda> "folder", with no gui installed yet?
 * vidd has too many systems....=]
<vidd> yep....its not as hard as it sounds =]
 * MrMazda wonders how mc finds "folders"
<vidd> MrMazda, if you "apt-get install --no-install-recommends" you will be able to get the gui without all the bloat to make it easier on yourself
<vidd> feel any better?
<MrMazda> vidd: :-)
<vidd> but that is just the "short-term" or "as needed" fix
<vidd> if you want to permanantly disable that function, you need to modify apt's config files
<MrMazda> gotcha
<vidd> (again...not as hard as it sounds"
<jarnos> vidd: About lxubuntu-desktop: some people may want a live-CD.
<vidd> jarnos, a live cd defeats the entire purpose of lxde
<jarnos> vidd: how?
<vidd> lxde is for systems that dont have the ram to run a live cd =]
<vidd> imo
 * vidd isnt a fan of live cd's anyway
<vidd> jarnos, did you see my answer?
<jarnos> vidd: which one?
<vidd> lxde is for systems that dont have the ram to run a live cd
<alienkid> how do you install themes?
<vidd> alienkid, you unpack the theme in your themes folder
<alienkid> it won't let me put anything in it
<jarnos> vidd: yes. But it could be used as a live cd in systems having enough ram (but not too much ram). Besides it could be used to install a working de.
<alienkid> in usr/share/themes
<vidd> alienkid, try to "sudo" unpack it there
<vidd> jarnos, i would definantly never use a live cd to install anything on any system i own
 * vidd never had much luck with live cd installs
<jarnos> vidd: or alternative cd
<vidd> alt cd is fine....
<vidd> but, anyone who knows about lxde should also know how to "sudo apt-get install lxde"
<alienkid> ok sudo moved it put when I pick it, it doesn't look like screen shots of it from xfce look
<vidd> but you have been able to select it?
<alienkid> yes
<vidd> ok...my job is done =]
<vidd> dunno why it dont look right though
<vidd> you might want to contact the author
<alienkid> its a murrie theme
<alienkid> crystal
<vidd> dunno
<alienkid> how can I change the write permissions for the /usr/share/themes dir??
<vidd> alienkid, sudo chmod [permissionset]
<vidd> ie sudo chmod 777 /path/to/folder
<alienkid> thanks
<alienkid> 777??
<vidd> the sequence is [owner] [group] [other]
<vidd> 7= read+write+execute
<alienkid> ahh
<alienkid> thanks
<vidd> bah....what is the command to scan for wifi networks?
<vidd> nvmd i got it
<jarnos> vidd: btw. is there an alternative cd without a de?
<vidd> jarnos, all the alt cd's let you do cli only
<jarnos> vidd: I know, but if you want to use lxde, there is a lot of extra to download.
<vidd> jarnos, if you want to use xfce, there is a lot of extra to download
<vidd> the lxde package and everything that goes with it are already in the repos.....so is on the install disk
<jarnos> vidd: which install disk?
<vidd> all of them
<jarnos> vidd: I don't believe lxde is in all of install disks.
<vidd> for example....if you have a Kubuntu alt cd, you can install cli + ubuntu-desktop, or xubuntu-desktop, or lxde
<vidd> ive done it on systems without intentet connection
<vidd> dunno if its on hardy...but it is on II
<Ick> i'm attempting to get my webcam to function with skype. i installed it and lsmod etc. recognizes it, but skype does not. anybody know where to go from here?
 * vidd was not aware that skype worked with webcam in linux =\
 * jarnos was not aware an alternative cd contained all desktop environments.
<jarnos> vidd: What is II?
<vidd> intrepid {whatever the i is}
<jarnos> vidd: I see. I call it 8.10
<jarnos> I suppose the next one will be 9.04.
 * jarnos is dreaming of Xubuntu 9.04 having Xfce 4.6
<vidd> jarnos, the next one is indeed 9.04 (also JJ)
<jarnos> Why is xscreensaver started instead of gnome-screensaver in Xfce session, if both are installed? Can you change this?
<jarnos> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/57365
<cody-somerville> hmmm
<cody-somerville> jarnos, replied to your question
<protocol1> there a quick way to take a screencapture in xubuntu to a jgp?
<cody-somerville> protocol1, add the screenshooter panel applet
<jarnos> cody-somerville: thanks, me too ;)  If I change the script, I have to do it after each upgrade, I suppose.
<cody-somerville> jarnos, it may ask you if you want to replace the file since it exists in /etc/
<jarnos> cody-somerville: It has newer asked me, I have not upgraded by comman line, though. Where else would it be?
<cody-somerville> jarnos, it'll only ask on upgrade if you've changed it
<jarnos> cody-somerville: I see. But in clean install I loose it, if I don't remember to backup.
<cody-somerville> right
<cody-somerville> but it'll work as expected on a clean install
<cody-somerville> install xserver isn't installed by default
<jarnos> cody-somerville: xserver?
<jarnos> cody-somerville: you mean xscreensaver?
<cody-somerville> hehe
<cody-somerville> right
<jarnos> cody-somerville: true, but once you install e.g. package lxde, behavior of Xfce session changes.
<jarnos> cody-somerville: since it depends on xscreensaver.
<cody-somerville> jarnos, Is there anything that Xubuntu can learn from lxde btw?
<jarnos> cody-somerville: probably. I haven't used it much yet.
<jarnos> cody-somerville: At least it starts fast.
<jarnos> cody-somerville: even in a decade old PC.
<jarnos> cody-somerville: I'll log in it in a minute.
<jarnos> cody-somerville: But I suppose Xubuntu has more functionality to start.
<jarnos> cody-somerville: I told about pcmanfm before, but you were not so exited about it.
<jarnos> cody-somerville: I like setting "max sixe of files displayed as thumbnails". (I have sometimes had huge image files on cd-rom)
<Aison> hello
<Aison> i'm thinking about installing xubuntu on my eeepc 4g (older model)
<Aison> is this distribution working?  how much space is required? I ahve got only 4gb ;)
#xubuntu 2009-01-14
<TheSheep> I think a fresh install is less than 2GB
<TheSheep> you can cut it down to just below 1GB afair
<Aison> sounds nice :)
<TheSheep> no idea about eepc though
<Aison> I know there's a special version of xubuntu, called eeeXbuntu, but I guess that's an older version
<Aison> argh, where can I find informations how to Install xubuntu FROM a USB stick
<Aison> I can find only informations howto install it ON a usb stick
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Aison> thx
<Aison> n8
<maynoth> I need to check a usb flash drive for bad sectors
<maynoth> is there a gui utility
<maynoth> I can use
<cody-somerville> Can a flash drive have "bad sectors"?
<cody-somerville> Hi maxamillion
<tangentcollision> hey
<tangentcollision> every time I try to plug in a flash drive or anything, it won't mount it "invalid argument"
<tangentcollision> how can I fix such annoyance
<box9> hey - nothing happens when I press prnt scrn - is this normal for xubuntu?
<j1mc> box9: yeah, i think so
<j1mc> box9: i don't think that key is mapped by default somehow?  not sure how to do it myself, unfortunately.
<box9> mm - just had a look at gnome-screenshot and it's part of a package which isn't installed
<box9> I don't want to install it though incase the gnome components slow things down
<greatcaffeine> Hello, I just installed the Xubuntu 9.04 alpha, and I can't seem to reach the desktop...  After the login window, I just get a blank screen.  Any ideas?
<jarnos> greatcaffeine: That really seems to be alpha then :( I had similar problem with guest session with Xfce 4.6beta1, but it vanished after I changed session to Xfce in gdmsetup.
<greatcaffeine> hehe, I was expecting it to be a little buggy, but I at least hoped to make it to the desktop.
<greatcaffeine> Apt tells me that there's an update for xfce4-session though, so I'll see if that helps anything.
 * greatcaffeine crosses his fingers
<greatcaffeine> Ah, that seems to have done the trick. :D
<j1mc> greatcaffeine: http://cody.zapto.org/?p=51
<j1mc> greatcaffeine: there was a bug - glad to know it was fixed
<goldrunt> hi all
<goldrunt> I'm looking for a list and explanation of xubuntu 8.10 install options
<goldrunt> for alt cd at boot
<goldrunt> hi all
<goldrunt> I'm looking for a guide to install options for xubuntu 8.1
<jarnos> which command launches the Quit dialog?
<TheSheep> jarnos: xfce4-session-logout
<jarnos> TheSheep: Thanks. Btw. I commented a bug report in bugzilla about the screensaver starting issue.
 * Pres-Gas loves xubu on the dell mini 9, by the way.
<Pres-Gas> Good morrow.
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> w00t
<Pres-Gas> I was installing Ubu and throwing the xfce stuff on top of it so I can refer back to gnome for helping my inlaws, but I think I will switch them to xubu when next they need an upgrade.  Keeping it on Ubu 8.04 for now.
<Pres-Gas> So, now I think I will lurk here for awhile.
<Pres-Gas> :D
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Pres-Gas> Do I need to do anything special to join the launchpad team?
<cody-somerville> Which launchpad team? :)
<Pres-Gas> xubuntu launchpad team
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-users is open to all users of xubuntu
<Pres-Gas> Thanks, cody-somerville and charlie-tca
<jarnos> I just segfaulted firefox in gdb (run by "firefox --debug"). What can you tell about the segfault in gdb?
<jarnos> Can you get the name of the file in which segmentation fault happened?
<charlie-tca> jarnos: yes, you can get the name. It is in the apport logs
<jarnos> charlie-tca: /var/log/apport.log is empty.
<jarnos> charlie-tca: I get some backtrace from gdb
<charlie-tca> what about /var/crash
<jarnos> charlie-tca: nothing there. maybe because I ran firefox inside gdb.
<charlie-tca> could be.
<charlie-tca> You can file a bug if you get a backtrace. Mozilla team won't work the bug without it
<mattgyver83> My computer doesnt recognize my bluetooth phone, i just installed bluez-utils however neither on the phone, or running hcitool scan on the computer returns either device, can anyone help?
<MisterFlibble1> Is there a way to check what a package depends on? (without apt-get install)
<vinnl> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vinnl> MisterFlibble, you can look up the package at packages.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> MisterFlibble: apt-cache depends PACKAGENAME
<vinnl> MisterFlibble, or right-click a package in Synaptic, click Properties and see the Dependencies tab
<MisterFlibble> thank you
<dvdm> how can I make a application (like firefox) stay in one workspace?
<Pres-Gas> dvdm, and have it open on THAT workspace on each start/login?
<dvdm> Pres-Gas: I do not mind where it is on startup...
<dvdm> like firefox, when I hit hyperlink in thunderbird
<vinnl> dvdm, it's not supposed to switch workspaces by itself in the first place
<dvdm> then firefox is moved to the workspace that thunderbird is running in
<dvdm> I want firewof to stay in workspace #2
<dvdm> vinnl: it does not "all by itself", but like the example...
<vinnl> Wait, let me try to click a link in one desktop
<charlie-tca> dvdm: add by hand to your ~/.config/xfce4/xfwm4/xfwm4rc file. You may have to create this file. "activate_action=none"
<charlie-tca> Check the docs in /usr/share/xfce4/doc/C
<vinnl> Ah. it does indeed, odd
<charlie-tca> That forces the windows to quit moving
<dvdm> charlie-tca: that look *exactly* like what I need... thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<dvdm> it is actually even on the wiki!
<dvdm> http://wiki.xfce.org/faq
<charlie-tca> Even better :-)
<charlie-tca> Good luck, gotta go
<dvdm> it is clear that the search string that I used was just not the correct ones
<vinnl> That happens ;-)
<jarnos> How so you let ubuntu log you automatically in Xfce session?
<TheSheep> jarnos: in login window settings...
<jarnos> TheSheep: Thanks. I searched in Sessions and startup settings.
<TheSheep> jarnos: session is tarted after the login
<TheSheep> started
<jarnos> TheSheep: Ok. Now I am going to test.
<glennd> how do i change the screen resolution above 600x800
<jon_snow> hi
<jon_snow> i have a question: have Xubuntu 8.10 the same Network Manager of Ubuntu 8.10?
<Pres-Gas> jon_snow, yes, it does
<Pres-Gas> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<jon_snow> Pres-Gas: sorry for my english. I want to know it because i want to install a Internet Key (model Huawei) and it in Ubuntu is possible
<Pres-Gas> jon_snow, your english is fine, do not worry about that, we are all a team :)
<jon_snow> :D
<jon_snow> ok thanks
<jon_snow> i like xfce :P and i like ubuntu
<jon_snow> but i like also zenwalk (xfce distro)
<Pres-Gas> jon_snow, if you see documentation for that for Ubu, it should work in Xubu the same way...now if you used Kubuntu, it uses knetworkmanager which may be a bit different.
<jon_snow> ok thanks, Pres-Gas
<Pres-Gas> Come back if you still have issues with the Huawei device and hopefully someone here will be able to help out.
<jon_snow> yes
<glennd> Hi I have a question relating to screen resolution settings can you help?
<jon_snow> Pres-Gas: can you suggest me a good mirror to download Xub from torrent?
<jon_snow> releases.ubuntu.com/8.10 or other?
<Pres-Gas> Well, if you use the .torrent file, you can get that anywhere because it is small.  Then the bittorrent protocol will download the .iso file from all over the world.  So, releases.ubuntu.com would be fine for the torrent
<Pres-Gas> Where you from, jon_snow?
<jon_snow> italy,
<jon_snow> sicily :D
<Pres-Gas> There looks to be 5 mirrors in Italy if you choose to download the .iso directly.
<jon_snow> yes
<Lolek_FM> hi
<Pres-Gas> Hey, Lolek_FM
<Lolek_FM> do you know anybody how i change or disable menu hide time when i open xfce menu ?
<slow-motion> hi
<bowgart> Hello I have a question regarding screen resolution settings
<knome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bowgart> Can you tell me how I can increase the resolution above 600x800
<knome> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bowgart> screen resolution
<knome> bowgart, maybe those links would help for beginning?
<bowgart> ok
<Lolek_FM> for my question is not any command? :D
<jarnos> Where can you find information about installing development version of Xubuntu 9.04?
<bowgart> Thx
<knome> Lolek_FM, i don't know what you are trying to say?
<knome> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<knome> hmmh.
<knome> jarnos, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-2/ ?
<knome> jarnos, you can also select to upgrade to dev versions in synaptic
<knome> jarnos, then update manager will notify you of new dev releases, like jaunty atm
<Lolek_FM> knome: 1. open main menu, 2. wait around 10 seconds and menu is closed.  Do you know how i disable it? :)
<knome> Lolek_FM, not really. why do you need such a long time?
<knome> Lolek_FM, i mean, the timer should at least reset always when you move the mouse/press arrow keys
<Lolek_FM> when i can not find application :)
<knome> Lolek_FM, i'm not currently running a xubuntu machine, but this sounds really weird. are you sure you haven't clicked off-menu or sth?
<Lolek_FM> no, key & mouse is ignored
<knome> Lolek_FM, what do you mean by ignored?
<jarnos> knome: How do you select to upgrade to dev versions in Synaptic?
<Lolek_FM> i may move with cursor or pres key but menu is close..
<knome> Lolek_FM, maybe ask JPohlmann once he gets here.
<knome> jarnos, hard question, because i'm not running any system i can run synaptic on
<Lolek_FM> knome: ok, thx
<knome> jarnos, it might've also been in update-manager itself, but i doubt that.
<knome> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<knome> jarnos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=intrepid_upgrade2.png
<knome> hmm, that doesn't show dev releases.
<slow-motion> n8
<nananana> ok i got a problem with my windows wanting to disapear when i minimize them.. where as they should normally be on one of my taskbars . they just are no were to be found and only way ive found to get back to them is by using alt+tab. does anyone know how to get things back to where i can minimize and maximize windows from my taskbars????
<Odd-rationale> nananana: do you have them in your taskbar when they are open?
<nananana> no
<nananana> i minimize and they just dissapear
<nananana> only way to get back to them is alt+tab
<Odd-rationale> nananana: then maybe you don't have a task list in you panel...
<Odd-rationale> nananana: try rightclicking a panel, going to "add to panel" and add a task list...
<nananana> ok that fixed it
<nananana> thank you
<nananana> dont knowhow that got deleted
<nananana> weird well see yall later
#xubuntu 2009-01-15
<tenang> hello
<tenang> can anyone help me with my graphics card driver install and setting my screen resolution?
<source> saluton
<fyrmedic> anyone help me troubleshoot a atheros wireless networking issue?
<szr> im using xubuntu, when i press Alt+F2 to open a directory in GUI , i get permission denied
<szr> can someone plz help
<nikolam> szr try to use gksu command, like gksu thunar or something
<szr> ok
<nikolam> it is the same like sudo command but with gui
<taw> any idea how change what ctrl-alt-del runs?
<taw> (running xubuntu 8.10)
<nikolam> I have a small problem with dpkg.
<nikolam> After one update
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105072/
<nikolam> That is Hardy 64bit with additional repositories
<taw> dpkg -l linux-image-\*
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105128/
<nikolam> So that is it, some of repost use that kernel or something
<taw> try to remove that problematic kernel, and then run upgrade again?
<taw> apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.28-rc1-custom
<nikolam> i never appied it.
<nikolam> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nikolam> maybe I should disable all external repos in sources.list?
<taw> dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.28-rc1-custom
<taw> is that kernel from external repo?
<nikolam> i never installed it
<nikolam> i think so
<nikolam> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-2.6.28-rc1-custo which isn't installed.
<nikolam> I will edit sources.list
<Pres-Gas> Good morrow
<taw> any idea how change what ctrl-alt-del runs? (running xubuntu 8.10)
<ablomen> taw, /etc/event.d/control-alt-delete << in there is the app that runs when you press ctr+alt+del
<ablomen> taw and look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19234
<jarnos> taw: Just change Xfce's respective keyboard shortcut setting.
<jarnos> taw: xflock4 is called by default.
<tuna> hi. I have 2 sound cards. how do I set which one is the default?
<tuna> (in a just installed clean slate installation of Xubu 8.10)
<gabkdlly> tuna: hi
<tuna> hi
<SiVA_> hi
<gabkdlly> tuna: maybe alsamixer can help you out?
<gabkdlly> SiVA_: hi
<SiVA_> how do I add "launchers" to the upper panel? Right now there is just Firefox and Help
<gabkdlly> SiVA_: right click on the panel
<gabkdlly> SiVA_: a magic menu will appear that will help you on your quest
<gabkdlly> SiVA_: there should be some option to add an object
<gabkdlly> tuna: did you try the sound tool in the xfce settings menu?
<gabkdlly> tuna: it lets you pick a sound device, might be just what you are looking for
<tuna> um, how? it lets me change the settings of both of my sound devices
<gabkdlly> tuna: but I can't make promises, I have never had a machine that has had more than one sound card
<tuna> but having the correct device selected from it changes nothing
<gabkdlly> hmmm
<gabkdlly> alsamixer lets you choose a soundcard with the -c option, I just read that under "man alsamixer"
<gabkdlly> I gotta go. later
<charlie-tca> tuna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems#Checking%20sound%20device%20assignment
<charlie-tca> tells how to set the default card
<tuna> thank you
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<jarnos> Why does Xubuntu use gnome-power-manager instead of xfce4-power-manager?
<Myrtti> jarnos: I'd suspect it currently handles the options of what to do on certain power levels better than xfce4-power-manager, but I can't be sure
<tuna> I tried based on tht guide, and managed to change the order of my sound devices. But, now I have NO default sound card. The card I want to have as default is #0, but the default box in all kinds of audio settings is blank.
<charlie-tca> Did you do a restart or logout-login?
<tuna> restart
<tuna> logout-login would have no effect whatsoever on kernel modules
<tuna> Charlie-tca: ehm. it appears that the format for that file is rather strict, and I fucked it up. Now works perfectly. Thank you.
<charlie-tca> You´re welcome. I´m glad I could help. Good luck
<icmp_request> Hello guys! :-) In the latest LiveCD, how is floppy identified under /dev? I've tried /dev/fd0 but it doesn't exist... /dev/fd is a symlink to ttys
<icmp_request> (actually, fd is symlink to /proc/self/fd)
<charlie-tca> I thought it was automatic; let me take a look
<icmp_request> well, no disk on floppy was present on boot... thanks charlie :)
<icmp_request> I've got nothing on /mnt neither /media, no directories
<charlie-tca> icmp_request: is this in 8.10 intrepid?
<cody-somerville> Install the disk mounter application? :P
<icmp_request> yes I'm using this version
<cody-somerville> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<icmp_request> cody-somerville, there is no /dev/fd0 that's what I mean :P
<icmp_request> what's the name of the disk mounter app?
<icmp_request> I'm using livecd but I think I've got enough RAM to install it on tempfs
<charlie-tca> looks like fdutils
<icmp_request> no success, fdmount does not recognize fd0... what the **** is happening lol
<icmp_request> (it says it doesn't exist and it doesn't)
<charlie-tca> Maybe time to file a bug report? If you do, let me know the number so I can confirm it.
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, I'll file it when I get time
<icmp_request> you mean no /dev/fd0 may be considered a bug?
<charlie-tca> I consider it a bug that the floppy drive is not being seen
<icmp_request> I see... you mean udev is not seeing floppy drive?
<charlie-tca> I don't have an installation of intrepid with a floppy drive right now, but I will when finish testing jaunty today.
<icmp_request> oh charlie, bug reports are on xubuntu website?
<icmp_request> I'll send them an ls of my /dev
<charlie-tca> I have not checked udev, but if I install fdutils and don´t have a visible floppy drive, that is a problem.
<icmp_request> or I need to subscribe to mail list?
<icmp_request> if I type "fdmount", it says: "drive fd0 does not exist"
<charlie-tca> file it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<charlie-tca> Do you have a launchpad account?
<icmp_request> nope but no problem I'll create one
<charlie-tca> Okay, thanks. Let me know the bug number when you are done.
<icmp_request> ok, thank you charlie! :) I have to go now but I'll be back later take care and thanks
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping
<icmp_request> cya later :)
<bowgart> How do I change the screen resolution to a higher res than 600x800
<bowgart> ??
<Pres-Gas> bowgart, what is your video card?
<Pres-Gas> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bowgart> Trident Cyberblade XP Ai1
<Pres-Gas> bowgart, the wiki page referenced by ubottu is the place to start.
<Pres-Gas> Do you know what resolutions are available usually?
<bowgart> I have tried looking but to no avail
<Pres-Gas> 1024x768 is relatively safe these days
<bowgart> in windows I get 1024 x768 Max on ubuntu 600x800 max
<bowgart> the display option in setting manager only displays 600x800 as amax res
<likemindead> Hell all. Anyone have any luck setting up dial up internet access in Xubuntu?
<likemindead> Yikes... *Hello!
<Pres-Gas> bowgart, follow the wiki page and manually add the 1024x768
<likemindead> bowgart: have you tried "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" ?
<bowgart> Ok Thanks a lot :)
<likemindead> Dial Up Modems--anyone?
<Drakaen> i have a question about sound issues...
 * likemindead scowls at all the lurkers here.
 * Pres-Gas raises head from desk and wipes drool from chin.
<Pres-Gas> Wha?
<likemindead> Hahaha...
 * Pres-Gas scrolls up to likemindead
<Pres-Gas> ahhh
<Pres-Gas> modem
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, is your modem a winmodem?
<likemindead> Unsure. The box in question is not near me. I was just curious as to other's experience with dial up modems in Xubuntu.
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, they are not good...most of them these days are cheap ones that utilize windows to do most of the heavy lifting
<Pres-Gas> http://linmodems.org/
<Pres-Gas> That should be a good starter for you when you get back to the machine
<likemindead> Luckily the computer in question is an old PII beast. I found the Ubuntu wiki page with the DialUpModemHowTo and it looks promising.
<Pres-Gas> ahhh, good
<likemindead> Computer is for grandparents who've been using Juno (:::gag:::) for years.
<likemindead> All they want is email on the cheap.
<likemindead> Juno won't work in Linux, but Dial Up 4 Less will.
 * likemindead shrugs.
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, you sure they will not like one of those internet tv thingies?  I mean, a PII?
<likemindead> It's running Xubuntu quite well, actually. 500MHz processor and 384MB RAM.
<likemindead> Er... 450MHz, I think.
<Pres-Gas> hmmmm 384 is a good number
 * likemindead is away: Fear not--I shall return! ^_^
<Ben_Cs> wonder if xubuntu runs well on geode lx800
<Ben_Cs> 533mhz
<Adam_> is xubuntu a better flavor for a t43 than ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> What are the specs on the t43?
<Adam_> 1.83ghz centrino, 1gig ram, 60gb hddd
<Adam_> actually, what's the terminal command to display hardware
<charlie-tca> lshw or lspci
<Adam_> excellent, now what's the ubuntupaste url
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<charlie-tca> I don't know how much difference you will see with that system. On older, slower or low-memory systems it is significant
<Adam_> ah, i thought this might be old enough to warrant a switch
<charlie-tca> Can not tell you for sure. Maybe with the cpu you have it will be more responsive or faster
<Adam_> hrm if I wanted to output it to  a file on a the desktop, is the command line: lspci -v > ~/Desktop/specs
<Adam_> man >
<charlie-tca> lspci -v > ~/Desktop/specs , yes
<likemindead> I just generally prefer Xubuntu, even on my newer (old) hardware. Play with both LiveCDs and see what you think.
 * likemindead is away: Fear not--I shall return! ^_^
<Adam_> if the file specs doesn't exsist, how can I create it in that line?
<charlie-tca> likemindead is right. I run Xubuntu on my 64-bit 2.2 with 3 gb ram
<charlie-tca> What file specs?
<charlie-tca> You mean to create the file itself?
<Adam_> nvm got it to work, forgot the ~
<charlie-tca> yeah, that part counts
<Adam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105320/
<Adam_> I've learned a lot today, today has been a good linux day
<charlie-tca> If you find Ubuntu a little slow, I would give Xubuntu a try. You can have both desktops installed, too
<charlie-tca> Besides, I like the colors better with Xubuntu
<R1cochet> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<antonehenry> hey there, looking for some help if anyone wants to give me some ideas
<antonehenry> i'm trying to use xubuntu over a LAN.  the LAN is wired via ethernet, but there is not connection to the internet.
<antonehenry> in windows, using ethernet would just assign the computer a local ip address.  xubuntu will not assign an ip address to the server
<antonehenry> hopefully someone knows the solution, or would tell me if a router would just do the trick
<TheSheep> you can assign an ip address yourself
<antonehenry> good idea!  do you know how to do that in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> right click on the network icon, select 'edit connections' and there set your interface to static ip and set the ip and mask there
<antonehenry> don't see anything for static.  but for "manual" get ip
<TheSheep> that'd be it
<antonehenry> thanks!
<antonehenry> hmm... won't let me save it though
<charlie-tca> antonehenry: Did you add a connection?
<antonehenry> no, i'm editing eth0
<antonehenry> need to add?
<charlie-tca> Change to Manual, click the add button on the right, fill in ip address, click mouse under netmask, fill in, click again under gateway, fill in
<charlie-tca> then click in the white under the added entries or it goes away. then close
<antonehenry> i don't know what to put in gateway
<charlie-tca> Are you on a router?
<antonehenry> no, it's okay though.
<antonehenry> it did it for me
<antonehenry> =]
<antonehenry> my server now works!
<charlie-tca> :-)
<charlie-tca> If it goes away when you restart the computer, do it again, using add instead of edit
<antonehenry> i did use add
<antonehenry> after your suggestion
<antonehenry> works like a charm
<charlie-tca> On the first page?
<antonehenry> yup
<antonehenry> added another wired connection
<antonehenry> eth1
<charlie-tca> Then you are in good shape
<antonehenry> =]
<antonehenry> you use xubuntu for server purposes?
<charlie-tca> I use xubuntu for everything!
<antonehenry> would it be crazy for me to use my server as just a browse the internet and word processing computer too?
<charlie-tca> and my server is connected to the internet
<charlie-tca> no, not crazy. But you should have a firewall
<antonehenry> think the bad guys are going to want to mess with my tv shows and movies?
<charlie-tca> Not really, but they don't know what is on the system.
<Pres-Gas> antonehenry no, they want your machine to be a zombie and a spam spewer.
<Pres-Gas> Maybe a hidden ftpd server for them, etc.
<antonehenry> alrighty.
<antonehenry> now i need to learn how to firewall in xubuntu
<|ntegra|> I'm having trouble with nm(network manager),, how can I reset/flush all its info -keyring etc?
<Pres-Gas> I would read up on ufw or firestarter, antonehenry
<antonehenry> thank  you
<Pres-Gas> np antonehenry
 * charlie-tca yeah, that's the one! braindump...
<Pres-Gas> |ntegra|, what version of xubu are you running?
<|ntegra|> gutsy
<|ntegra|> bummer I can't just gconf-editor right?
<Pres-Gas> |ntegra|, if you right-click on the NetworkManager Icon, there should be an option to "Edit Connections...".  You should be albe to dump the saved stuff from there
<R1cochet> Pres-Gas: is there a way to edit the settings and have them saved as system settings?
<|ntegra|> unfortunately (I've read this in !networkmanager) there is only "enable wired" "enable wireless"
<R1cochet> he said to right click on it
<Pres-Gas> Seahorse (aka Passwords and Encryption Keys) may also have some stuff to blow away.
<|ntegra|> i totally did
<|ntegra|> I figure I'll have to go command line on this (which is cool) but I can't find the info on the net just yet
<jon_snow> hi Pres-Gas :) Xubuntu is now on my laptop and Huawei Internet Key it works
<jon_snow> good
<antonehenry> next step: buy a power supply that has sata connectors.
<jon_snow> why?
<antonehenry> my next step, cause the one i have in my server has none.  and i have a TB drive waiting to get used here
<Pres-Gas> jon_snow, that is awesome, congrats!
<jon_snow> :)
<Pres-Gas> Gotta catch a bus
<retour> I need help with ssh. I have 2 Xubuntu machines, both have ssh-agent running but I cant connect to them - "connection refused"!?
<powertool08> Hello all, When I start xfce on a live cd the mouse cursor is not displayed in the same place that the mouse is actually at. How would I fix this?
<charlie-tca> You have to configure the "to" machine with ssh-server
<charlie-tca> powertool08: Sounds like a wireless mouse out of calibration
<powertool08> charlie-tca: Its a corded usb mouse, the weird part is that I used the live cd a couple of weeks ago and didn't have this problem, being a live cd, it shouldn't be a configuration change, and its the same hardware.
<charlie-tca> How far off is it (just curious, don't know what to do with it)?
<retour> charlie-tca: "ssh-server command not found" should I "apt-get install ssh-server" ?
<powertool08> charlie-tca: the cursor is about 4 inches to the left of where the click action occurs
<charlie-tca> powertool08: glad it ain't mine! :(
<powertool08> charlie-tca: The vertical alignment is correct though.
<charlie-tca> retour: openssh-server
<charlie-tca> I find it in synaptic package manager
<retour> charlie-tca: Thx, installing right now. BTW this will be machine of LAN in my home - behind router with masquerading. Should I worry about safety?
<alienkid> hi guys I installed pyNeighborhood but when it trys to scan my workgroup it says "failed to scan workgroup [workgroup name]" help
<charlie-tca> retour: Is the router open to the internet?
<charlie-tca> if it is, you might want to read up on ufw or firestarter
<retour> charlie-tca: what do you mean open? In my config there is no DMZ - non of the computers is connected directly - all of them use 192.168.X.X network and router is Gateway and DNS server (192.168.2.1) so there is no direct connection to even DNS servers outside my LAN
<Brack102> hey
<Brack102> downloading openoffice.org from http://archive.us.ubuntu.com is going REALLLY slow....shouldn't it be at least kinda fast?
<knome> Brack102, depens on where you live. you also might try another server.
<knome> Brack102, server loads can be temporarily quite huge.
<Brack102> ok
<Brack102> is there a server list somewhere?
<antonehenry> now i've got another question
<charlie-tca> go ahead
<knome> Brack102, archive.[countrycode].ubuntu.com i suppose. at least :)
<Brack102> well that's what I'm using
<antonehenry> in order to connect to the server, i need to type in a password with every restart of the computer.  also i cannot write to the folders that are shared on xubuntu.  i'd rather not have a password required so i can map network drives in windows
<knome> Brack102, maybe try us2
<knome> i remember that being online also..
<Brack102> do I set this in my sources.list?
<knome> Brack102, you should be able to change the server from synaptic also
<Brack102> btw I'm running xubuntu on an old IBM 900 mhz PIII with 256 mb ram :)
<Brack102> running decently well
<Brack102> memory is deff the bottleneck
<antonehenry> found out how to change "read only"
<charlie-tca> antonehenry: I don't know; I don't have windows except in the wall
<knome> Brack102, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<antonehenry> i'm asking how xubuntu would not require any other computer of any OS to give a password to connect
<Brack102> it was my other computer hogging the connection :)
#xubuntu 2009-01-16
<retour> Remote Desktop Viewer connects to the machine but instead of its desktop shows me some kinda simplified console!???
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> never heard of that
<retour> cody-somerville: I've installed vnc4server + vnc4viewer
<cody-somerville> retour, Try starting xfce4-session from the simplified console?
<retour> how?
<cody-somerville> Well, what exactly is a "simplified console" anyhow?
<pkodon> Hello.
<antonehenry> hello
<antonehenry> what should i partition my new drive as?
<antonehenry> i have no idea
<antonehenry> ext2 or fat or what
<pkodon> I have a variant of Xubuntu called PC/OS, and am having a problem getting new themes to show up in the User Interface part of the Settings Manager.
<pkodon> I followed the instructions in the docs (create a new .themes directory in my home directory, extract the themes to there, and they should show up in the manager). Only, they don't.
<pkodon> artonehenry: If you're using it for Linux, use ext2 or ext3.
<retour> well exactly what you get doing Ctrl+Alt+F1 etc. Gray background size of desktop with smaller white rectangle of real console with machine name and I can type there , real console!
<pkodon> antonehenry: Sorry about the name.
<antonehenry> pkodon, thank you!!!!!
<antonehenry> wish i could help you
<antonehenry> i'm a huge newbie
<pkodon> antonehenry: Well, I'm a newbie to Linux, but I've used computers going back to the TRS-80 Model I, NCR Decision Mate V, Amiga, early PC clones, and even one of those old black and white Macs.
<antonehenry> yea. linux newbie for sure
<pkodon> Not sure I like using Pidgin for IRC, I think I'll get something else installed. I can't seem to change the font for this window, and it's way too small for my screen resolution.
<pkodon> Anyway, I usually seem to come onto IRC when nobody's talking :)
<pkodon> antonehenry: BTW, ext3 is a journalling file system, which is supposed to help you get back stuff you accidentally deleted, or something like that, though I don't yet know how to access that feature.
<antonehenry> nice!
<antonehenry> yea, i just had another friend tell me to go with ext3
<antonehenry> so it's been done
<pkodon> antonehenry: I have one drive with ntfs on it, but that's because it used to be a WinXP drive, and I still keep most of my Windows stuff on it.
<antonehenry> yea, i had the same thing with another drive.  i have to mount it every time the server is restarted though
<antonehenry> though i don't need it for anything
<pkodon> antonehenry: It's okay for storage, but it doesn't keep track of all the permissions you have in Linux, that's why ext3 would be best.
<pkodon> antonehenry: Hmm, there should be a way for you to set it to mount at bootup.
<antonehenry> it's okay, i'm going to transfer the stuff i need to a new drive, then reformat it
<pkodon> antonehenry: Under the System menu, I have an NTFS Configuration Tool. If it's not theere, there may be some other way of setting it up (I used to have Kubuntu, and there it was inside the system settings utility).
<antonehenry> don't have it =[
<antonehenry> there were people working on it in the forums, i was reading.  should be easy to figure out
<pkodon> antonehenry: Sounds like what I'm going to do with an ext2 drive I have in my Win98SE machine. I want to put my Win98 game installation downloads on it, and of course Win98SE can't see the drive.
<pkodon> antonehenry:  Which version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<antonehenry> lol, win98!
<antonehenry> why?
<pkodon> antonehenry: Well, if I knew which version, I might be able to figgure out what you should look for.
<antonehenry> ooooh.  xubuntu
<antonehenry> sorry, missed the question
<antonehenry> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6536360#post6536360
<antonehenry> that's the thread i've been following
<pkodon> Hmm, okay (waiting for it to load).
<retour> anybody has eperience with vnc4server?
<antonehenry> so i used gparted to partition my new drive, pkodon, do you know how to mount it?
<antonehenry> retour, i tried to use it once, but it didn't work out for me
<pkodon> antonehenry: Okay, so, did you find the message from balloooza?
<retour> well it works for me but instead of graphical desktop (probably console7) it sends me console 1
<pkodon> antonehenry: Hmm. Did you set it up with a mountpoint?
<antonehenry> the last one?  NOTE, this only works if the filesystem is EXT3, not NTFS. if this is the case, you should post before continuing.
<antonehenry> that partition that i need to remount is NTFS
<antonehenry> and i don't know what a mountpoint is
<pkodon> antonehenry: Heh, I guess you didn't do a manual partition when you installed Xubuntu, right?
<antonehenry> don't think so.  i'm adding another hard drive for mainly storage.  it's brand new.  just finished making it ext3... now i need to be able to find it on the OS
<pkodon> antonehenry: When I installed PC/OS (an extension of Xubuntu 8.7x), when it asked me how I wanted to partition the drive, I told it I wanted to do a manual partition.
<antonehenry> okay?   i already partitioned my drive.  i just need to mount it
<pkodon> antonehenry: I have a 10G partition with the mountpoint set as / (root), a 2G partition set up as a swap partition (saves having a swap file), and a third partition set up with /home as the mountpoint.
<pkodon> In the partitioner, you can set it up with a mountpoint, pointing to a directory, usually in /media (since it's a data drive, not part of the normal system).
<antonehenry> yea
<antonehenry> it's not working it seems
<pkodon> You may have to reboot, as well.
<antonehenry> i'll try that brb
<pkodon> Are we still talking about the NTFS drive, or the reforatted ext3 drive?
<pkodon> Guess we'll find out when he comes back.
<pkodon> Now, about my question on themes, is no one else awake in here?
<pkodon> Hmm.
<pkodon> So, no one in here can help me figgure out how to install a new theme?
<j1mc> pkodon: i can help
<j1mc> have you downloaded the theme?
<j1mc> the theme file?
<pkodon> I downloaded the theme, created a .themes directory in my home directory (/home/me/.themes), extracted the theme there, and it doesn't show up in the User Interface part of the Settings Manager.
<pkodon> This was following the instructions in the Xubuntu help. I have PC/OS, an enhanced Xubuntu 8.7x.
<j1mc> pkodon: that sounds like the right approach.  when you open the folder that contains the theme file ( in /home/me/.themes/name-of-theme/ )  ... what all is included in there?
<j1mc> pkodon: i wrote those instructions.  :)
<j1mc> pkodon: also, what is the name of the theme?  (just for my reference)
<pkodon> Okay, just a minute...
<pkodon> First off, this is actually two themes, downloaded from the forums for PC/OS. It's supposed to be two Amiga-like themes for XFCE.
<pkodon> I'll get you the exact info...
<pkodon> ami-type-themes.tar.gz is the archive I downloaded, it contains two theme directories: AmiPcOS-default and AmiPcOS-silver, and each containes one directory named xfwm4, which most of the other themes I found have in them.
<j1mc> ok, so is the structure /home/me/.themes/foldername/amipcos-default...  and /home/me/.themes/foldername/amipcos-silver  ?
<j1mc> if so, you need to move the amipcos-default folder so that it is like /home/me/.themes/amipcos-default/
<pkodon> No, it's the latter.
<j1mc> ok
<j1mc> you've checked the xfce-settings-manager > user interfaced, right?
<pkodon> Mind you, I found in the already installed themes one for PCOS that doesn't show up in the manager either.
<j1mc> have you also checked xfce-settings-manager > window manager
<pkodon> Hold on...
<j1mc> it's probably in there
<pkodon> Umm, there is an xfce-settings-manager?
<pkodon> If so, I can't find it.
<j1mc> applications > settings > settings manager
<pkodon> Ahh, okay, that was the missing piece of the puzzle.
<j1mc> :)
<j1mc> do you see a button called "window manager" in there?
<pkodon> I had been using the user interface part, not the window manager part.
<j1mc> ok... yeah, it can be a bit confusing.
<pkodon> Well, thanks, now I can go look for more themes.
<j1mc> there's just one ".themes" folder, but the "themes" are controlled in either the "user interface" section or the "window manager" section.
<pkodon> And I don't need root access to install them.
<j1mc> no, you don't
<pkodon> Hold on a sec...
<j1mc> those themes will only be available to you if you put them in your .themes folder
<pkodon> The following instructions came with the file...
<j1mc> if you want them to be available to all users, you would need to put them in /usr/share/themes (i think)
<j1mc> which does require root access
<pkodon> To install copy these into the /usr/share/themes folder. You will have to be a super user so in a terminal type "sudo thunar /usr/share/themes' this will open a root Thunar session in the Themes folder and just copy and paste or drag. AmiPcOs-default changes with you theme colors.
<pkodon> Right now, they are in both folders.
<j1mc> that's right... if you put the theme there, it does require root access, but it will give access to the theme to all users on the system
<pkodon> But they only show up once in that listing.
<j1mc> if you put the theme in your home folder, only you will have access to it, but it doesn't require root access.
<pkodon> Well, I'm the only user, and don't plan on any others. I live by myself, in a guest house, and don't really want to have anyone else have access.
<j1mc> putting them in both places won't break anything, but . . .  it's probably better to be consistent
<j1mc> well, you'd only be giving another user (if there was one) access to choose the theme you just installed.  :)
<j1mc> your home folder should be fine... just like you did here.
<j1mc> /home/me/.themes/[theme folder]
<pkodon> Anyway, I have the instructions for both methods now, and know where to look, so thanks.
<j1mc> cool
<pkodon> BTW, I ended up installing PC/OS over my frankinubuntu installation.
<pkodon> I had started with Kubuntu, added ubuntu-desktop, xfce-desktop, updated to 8.10, added stuff from Super-Ubuntu, and one other Ubuntu-based distro, and ended up with so many conflicts I couldn't get some stuff to update any more.
<pkodon> PC/OS gets me up and running with a distro of Xubuntu that I can watch my movie archive with, access online content, and it works on this older PC.
<j1mc> no worries... whatever works fo ryou
<pkodon> Anyway, thanks for the help, now I'll go back to tweaking my system...
<Niki_> hi. i have fresh installation of xubuntu 8.10 from alternative cd. default network config. the machine properly obtains dhcp information, ip is assigned, route is set, dns servers are set. but no network conectivity at all. i can not even ping the gateway. no restrictions on the gateway itself. ifconfig does not report any transm. errors. what to check next?
<Niki_> also, i used mii-tool to restart and reset the transmitter. after each such restart it renegotiates the link ok, the dhcp log on the router displays the new assigment. dhcpclient runs ok as well, renegotiating properly the ip lease
<Niki_> the routing table looks ok (gateway for 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 trough eth0, default to 192.168.0.1). but 192.168.0.1 is unreachable (ping report)
<j1mc> Niki_: what is in your /etc/resolve.conf?
<j1mc> can you list the contents of that file?
<j1mc> oops... /etc/resolv.conf  (no "e")
<j1mc> Niki_: if it isn't in there already, try adding "nameserver 192.168.0.1" (without the quotes) onto a separate line in that file.
<j1mc> (if 192.168.0.1 is the ip address of  your router)
<Niki_> j1mc: it lists the dns servers, assigned from the router. exactly the same servers I see on the other machines on the network
<Niki_> j1mc: it does not list 192.168.0.1, but this is not dns problem, i can not ping the router itself, neither any other machine on the network
<j1mc> Niki_: what are the contents of /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<j1mc> Niki_: i've got to run... sorry if i'm not being of much help.  it sounds like you have an idea of what you are doing.  i hope you find a solution soon.
<Niki_> thanks
<pkodon> Okay, now that I have themes working, how do I get my default browser changed from Firefox to Opera?
<R1cochet> settings>preferred apps
<pkodon> Thanks
<R1cochet> im trying to edit my connection settings but when i reboot they get reset and i have to go in and edit them again. how can i get them to saved so i dont have to edit them everytime i restaret?
<R1cochet> restart*
<PKodon> Now, here's a tough one. I work and live at a guest house, and we have a wireless internet router (not connected to a computer, just to the DSL, though I can now connect to it via ethernet from another employee's computer, since it's in her apartment). It's using a passcode for security, and everyone who comes here with a Windows laptop gets in just fine. Neither myself, with Xubuntu, nor the other employee with Windows2k, can connec
<PKodon> R1cochet: Did you fix your problem?
<R1cochet> yea
<R1cochet> ty
<R1cochet> for some reason authentication poped up and asked for password and that did the trick
<R1cochet> tho the other 100xs i tried to save it wouldnt popup for authentication
<R1cochet> ty
<PKodon> Well, I'm glad that works for you, I can't get my Linksys card to connect, with a passcode, to my own employer's wireless router.
<R1cochet> hmmm
<R1cochet> how do i add more rows to the pager applet?
<R1cochet> did u tick enable wireless?
<R1cochet> brb and ill try to help u as much as i can, nicotine
<PKodon> Umm, I'm connected to an open wireless connection right now, so I guess it's enabled.
<PKodon> I just can't connect to the wireless that's in the building.
<PKodon> And the funny thing is, neither can a fellow worker with the same card, and Windows 2000.
<R1cochet> hmm maybe they dont have it setup right?
<R1cochet> did u select the correct wep/wpa pass setting?
<PKodon> As far as I know. And I looked at the sticker on the router for the exact passcode (we're using the default one that came with the router).
<PKodon> R1coch3t: You still there?
<root> hi, new xubuntu user, having a few problems.  i accidentally logged into root somehow, and i dont know how to log out of root
<PKodon> I see that, you're logged onto here as root.
<root> yeah
<PKodon> Can you log out?
<root> log out of root?  i dont really know how to...i dont know how i logged into root, to be honeste
<PKodon> Are you in a command line shell, or in a gui?
<root> i think a command line
<PKodon> Try typing "exit"
<root> closes terminal, still in root
<PKodon> Well, you'll have to close the IRC session, too, as it's in a root terminal.
<PKodon> Close all root terminal sessions and you should be out of root.
<Jinto> I'm working with root on her problem.  She that didn't work.
<Jinto> She's still in root.
<R1cochet> added a new font and refreshed the cache but the font still doesnt show
<PKodon> R1cochet: Tried a reboot? Some things require a reboot, even in Linux.
<R1cochet> lol
<R1cochet> ok brb
<Jinto> Any way to log out of root besides Crtl+d or typing exit?
<R1cochet> cool its there now
<Jinto> Seriously?  No other options for logging out of root?
<R1cochet> PKodon: u still here?
<Jinto> If the terminal is prompting root@xubuntu:/home/Jinto how can I get back to the normal user account?
<majnoon> Jinto, try "exit"
<Jinto> That's not working, all that does on root's computer is close terminal.
<taw> ablomen, thanks for the link
<taw> jarnos, that was what I was trying to do, but could not find where :-)
<taw> has anybody tested xubuntu on multi-head config without xinerama?
<taw> at least KDE about year a go had serious problems
<nikolam> I have tiny trouble with stucked apt/dpkg.. I have bunch of external repositories added and dpkg --configure -a does not fix it
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105072/
<nikolam> I tried to disable external repos but no help. I never installed the package it complains about
<nikolam> I am on Hardy/64bit
<TheSheep> nikolam: check your free disk space
<TheSheep> what's eubuntu?
<nikolam> 9 gig free on root, 132M free on boot
<TheSheep> well, check the postinstall script for that package and see why it's failing
<TheSheep> it'd be /var/lib/dpkg/info/initrd-tools.postinst
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> it'd be /var/lib/dpkg/info/initramfs-tools.postinst
<R1cochet> eubuntu is ubuntu for schools and kids and such
<TheSheep> wasn't that edubuntu?
<R1cochet> sorry ur right
<nikolam> i think edubuntu is for schools. This one I think installs enlightment on top of xubuntu
<TheSheep> and it comes with its own initrd? O.o
<nikolam> hm. I knew it was risky.. but not that far..
<TheSheep> just see what makes that script fail
<TheSheep> or slap an 'exit' at the top of it
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105467/
<nikolam> This is it: http://cafelinux.org/OzOs/
<TheSheep> maybe ask them...
<nikolam> yes. That would be proper action. I see now.
<nikolam> This is their howto, if you see it happening again: http://cafelinux.org/OzOs/content/how-install-ozos-desktop-existing-os
<nikolam> I was into remove it anyway, I was thinking only to see how it works a bit. etc.
<nikolam> "on top of xubuntu" sounded promising..
<R1cochet> TheSheep: when u run sudo thunar from terminal i get: Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<TheSheep> R1cochet: either install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks  or use a different theme
<R1cochet> i only get that message when u do sudo
<R1cochet> cool thank you
<R1cochet> just dont understand y i would that error only when i ran it sudo
<TheSheep> i suppose root's default theme uses ubuntulooks
<nikolam> maybe sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks  ?
<nikolam> R1cochet, U use xubuntu?
<R1cochet> i did install it and no more message: ~{R1cochet}~ cool thank you
<R1cochet> yes im on xubuntu
<R1cochet> i must say that eubuntu looks dope
<R1cochet> i mean ozos
<nikolam> I don`t recomment it. I am having trouble with it I was just testing enlightment a bit. Xfce is my choice.
<nikolam> Maybe livecd is better way to see it a bit or something.
<R1cochet> i dont think ill change from xfce but wouldnt mind having a look at what ozos can do
<R1cochet> nikolam: did u get the old cvs pack?
<nikolam> I am trying to get rid of it right now.. i think not.
<TheSheep> nikolam: maybe this would help: sudo apt-get --reinstall install initramfs-tools
<nikolam> nope wining about dpkg --configure -a
<nikolam> I am registering to their forum. I should get them in the first place, anyway
<TheSheep> run dpkg --clear-selections  and try again
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105474/
<TheSheep> nikolam: do it again, but remove their repository first and do update
<nikolam> i removed it all.
<TheSheep> did you update?
<nikolam> TheSheep, I think that it would be best to post on their forum and ask for that kind of help
<nikolam> yes i did suto apt-get update
<TheSheep> but after doing clear-selections
<TheSheep> because the previous update didn't work...
<nikolam> dpkg --configure -a get no output now
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> but your initramfs-tools package is still broken, you want to replace it with the original ubuntu one
<nikolam> :) i will see to it now to uninstall d. thing. it says sudo aptitude remove oz-desktop sudo apt-get autoremove
<TheSheep> maybe use synaptic and 'force version' from the menu
<nikolam> since i diched their repository, i think it will go to default
<R1cochet> defaukt is e16
<R1cochet> i checked synaptic earlier
<nikolam> it is funny it always removes my seamonkey-mailnews, like i don`t use it every day :)
<nikolam> Maybe because i mabe 1.1.13 myself..
<nikolam> still that d* 2.6.28 thing aargh
<TheSheep> synaptic has an option of forcing the version of package to install
<nikolam> i only have hardy and hardy-updates now
<R1cochet> as in all packs got uninstalled?
<nikolam> i just did update
<nikolam> ic only complains about taht 2.6.28 but it did it
<TheSheep> yeah, that was the version you got from that OzOs
<nikolam> so next time, i use some kind of protection :))
<TheSheep> ...
<jarnos> How do you know the name of the output or the XID of your monitor?
<jarnos> I need that when I run xrandr.
<jarnos> "default" seemed to work; I got it from grandr interface.
<taw> My xubuntu doesn't lock screen when I suspend
<taw> is there some setting for it?
<taw> and same with hibernate, session is not locked
<taw> blaah, text config file & comprehensive manual page is much better than some UI
<nikolam> taw I think you can set it in Settings>Settings Manager>Screensaver > activate screen saver and Lock screeen when screensaver is active
<nikolam> taw I had problems myself with some scripts for intalling drivers on asus eeepc that are disabling screen lock without question
<taw> but I don't want atomatic locking with screensaver
<taw> well, I'll try that anyway
<taw> doesn't help either
<taw> and reboot from xfce doesn't work
<taw> from gdm works
<taw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/35711
<taw> hmm, doesn't solve
<nikolam> hm, i don`t know, i use gdm...
<nikolam> got to go now.
<taw> annoying to have to separately log out, and then say reboot
<slow-motion> hi
<sharon> Hello I have a wireless question.
<sharon> Anyone here who can help?
<charlie-tca> !question | sharon
<ubottu> sharon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knome> i wonder how a question can be wireless or wired.
<sharon> ok then. here it is.
<sharon> I am setting up an old laptop with xubuntu. The laptop is wireless capable but it is not recognised by xubuntu. The networking application mentioned in the online help sems to be mising from the applications menu so I don't know how to get any further.
<sharon> So how do I find the network manager from the command line?
<likemindead> Can anyone help me setup an external serial 56k modem in Xubuntu 8.10? (Please!)
<sharon> How do I run a diagnostic so that I can find out exactly what sort of Wireless card is present in this laptop?
<charlie-tca> sharon: lspci or sudo lshw will give you the card information
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<sharon> ok excellent. I will give it a try right now.
<sharon> I am using the latest 8.10 version.
<charlie-tca> network manager should be two computers on the top panel
<sharon> Yes I tried clicking on the 2 computers at the top. It identified my wired conection but not the wireless capability.
<sharon> I have tried both lspci or sudo lshw and there is a lot of information on both. What should I be looking for?
<Pres-Gas> What is the model of laptop, sharon and are you using a removable pcmcia card for it?
<sharon> The Laptop is an E-system from PC world.
<sharon> It has an Intel Celeron M410 1.46GHz processor.
<sharon> It claims Intel Pro Wireless3945abg on a sticker on the front.
<sharon> Wireless has worked previously with Windows XP.
<sharon> The Wireless is in built as far as I can see.
<sharon> It only has 256MiB of main memory.
<Pres-Gas> Which E-system is it?  Model number.
<sharon> I think the model number is 3085
<sharon> I have looked carefully through the output of the lspci coand and I can't find anything wireless. The nearest is the ethernet adaptor as follows.
<sharon> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 01)
<sharon> Everything else is either USB, IDE SMBuS or PCI.
<likemindead> :(
<sharon> Any morethoughts from anyone?
<sharon> Am I asking the impossible here? Will I have to write my own device driver?
<sharon> Perhaps I will go back to XP in this case.
<likemindead> Can anyone help me with dial up? I've connected to my ISP via gnome-ppp and an external serial 56k modem. Now how to I "get online" with FireFox?
<charlie-tca> in firefox, click file and make sure "work offline" is unchecked?
<likemindead> Hahaha... That's it!?
<likemindead> Thank you!!!
 * likemindead turns red. ::)
<charlie-tca> You're welcome. :-)
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, well if you started it before you dialed in, it may tend to stay offline.
<Pres-Gas> So it is easy to miss
<likemindead> Noted.
<MisterFlibble> Is there a way to make epiphany's extensions work with Epiphany-Webkit?
<Ratty> Has anyone ran into the problem fter upgrading the kernel you get at bootup: ALERT: /dev/disk/by-uuid/....
<Ratty> Does not exist
<Ratty> Dropping to shell....
<timri> Ratty: Yes, when I'am messing with my partitions. Use vol_id to find the correct uuid and modify fstab accordingly
<Ratty> Timri: ok thanks, will check that out
<timri> Ratty: Oh, and you should modify /boot/grub/menu.lst as well
<timri> Has anyone experience with CalDav/iCal/... servers in *buntu ?
<my_key> timri: http://rscds.sourceforge.net/installation.php
<my_key> very easy
<my_key> there's an ubuntu wiki article on caldav, but as you can read here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CalendarServer)  it won't be as easy as davical is
<timri> my_key: Thanks. I read the ubuntu wiki entry, but the "Alpha" warning threw me off.
<my_key> understandable :)
<my_key> althoug davical isn't 1.x yet, but 0.x i find it working fine for me
<my_key> bare in mind: I only run this in a home network environment, so I don't know how well it scales
<Ratty> Timri: it still does not seem to work after going over it twice. I know it is the correct uuid.
<timri> Ratty: you could always use "normal" partition syntax like /dev/sda6 etc
<Ratty> Tryed that also
<timri> my_key: I Think I'll try out davical, thanks.
<timri> Ratty: ouch.
<my_key> timri: no problem
<RediXe> Anyone use xmonad with xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> RediXe: i use xmonad with gnome...
<Odd-rationale> and i have used xmonad standalone.
<RediXe> I tried to use it standalone but I just get a blank screen :/
<RediXe> used the deb package
<RediXe> also tried apt-get both give same result
<RediXe> When running inside xfce I get http://pastie.org/362840
<RediXe> I believe second error is from me running xfce but I can't figure out the first one
<RediXe> Odd-rationale: I found a guide for running xmonad with xfce :) bad news is that it's still having issue's with that first error
<BattleStarJesus> I am trying to configure a desktop to preform as a wireless access point.  I am having trouble finging a proper tutorial that I can follow.  What method should I use?
<Odd-rationale> BattleStarJesus: i know firestarter has a way to do something like that easily... i'm not sure whether it can work for wireless AP, though. http://www.fs-security.com/
<Odd-rationale> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<brian17> hello
<brian17> i installed xubuntu
<brian17> i have 2 hard drives
<brian17> but i only see one
<brian17> how do i see both
<rdehler> i'm on intrepid, cannot get flash 10 to work with firefox. about:plugins in forefox shows Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15 enabled, but flash won't show up on pages I visit
<brian17> mepis linux and puppy linux see both, so this is xubuntu problem
<Odd-rationale> brian17: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" (lowercase L) in a terminal.
<Odd-rationale> rdehler: how did you install flash?
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin | brian17
<rdehler> Odd-rationale: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html
<ubottu> brian17: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rdehler> neither first nor second method worked
<Odd-rationale> here;s the link ^
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<Odd-rationale> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Odd-rationale> rdehler: what version of xubuntu you got?
<rdehler> Odd-rationale: 8.10
<brian17> is there anything special i need to do to see multiple hard drives?
<brian17> if it is working where should i see the second one?
<rdehler> fully updated...
<Odd-rationale> rdehler: ok. well apearently flash 10 is already in the official repos... let's first undo what that link tells you to do...
<Odd-rationale> brian17: no you shouldn't have to do anything special... what are the drives formatted as? ntfs? fat32?
<rdehler> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree: Download done. Flash Plugin installed.
<rdehler> alas, nada
<Odd-rationale> rdehler: did you undo what that linke told you do to first?
<rdehler> yes
<Odd-rationale> rdehler: how?
<rdehler> deleted the .so in ~/.mozilla/plugins and did apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<Odd-rationale> rdehler: check synaptics for "install_flash_player_10_linux"
<rdehler> by synaptics you mean...?
<Odd-rationale> Applications --> system --> synaptic package manager
<rdehler> k
<rdehler> haven't used this in forever :)
<brian17> i have /dev/sdb1 as ext3
<rdehler> no results
<brian17> i dont see it on destkop
<brian17> what gives
<brian17> how do i mount it
<Odd-rationale> rdehler: actually, look for "adobe-flashplugin"
<rdehler> it was installed
<Odd-rationale> brian17: so sudo fdisk -l give both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb ?
<brian17> yes
<brian17> well
<Odd-rationale> rdehler: ok. competely remove it. and completely remobe flashplugin-nonfree
<Odd-rationale> *remove
<brian17> actually i saw sdb1 in gparted
<rdehler> k done
<Odd-rationale> brian17: hmm... ok well then try "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" then browse to mount. see if that works...
<brian17> its also in fdisk
<Odd-rationale> rdehler: close firefox. and do you have any important bookmarks, etc. in firefox? if not, i would remove your ~/.mozilla directory for good measures...
<rdehler> i'll back it up
<Odd-rationale> brian17: sorry meant to say, try "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" then browse to /mnt
<brian17> is the space needed in the mount command
<Odd-rationale> brian17: you mean disk space on /mnt ? no.
<brian17> no
<brian17> you have a space:
<brian17> sdb1 SPACE /mnt
<Odd-rationale> brian17: oh. yes. :)
<Odd-rationale> sudo mount <device> <mount_point>
<Odd-rationale> /dev/sdb1 is our device. /mnt is our mount point
<brian17> dev/sdb1 does not exist
<Odd-rationale> /dev/sdb1
<Odd-rationale> not dev/sdb1
<brian17> ok that worked
<brian17> but how do i access drive
<rdehler> hmm remove --purge'd all flash plugins, removed .mozilla and started firefox, it says flash 9 is installed =\
<Odd-rationale> brian17: browse to /mnt in your file browser
<brian17> wtf
<brian17> lost+found
<brian17> is only thing in mnt
<brian17> sorry for saying wtf
<Odd-rationale> brian17: is the drive empty?
<brian17> my irc client was not sending message - i was testing
<brian17> yes
<Odd-rationale> brian17: ok. lost+found is always on all ext3 partitoins
<brian17> why doesnt hard drive appear on desktop
<brian17> like most distros
<Odd-rationale> rdehler: try installing xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odd-rationale> brian17: idk...
<brian17> hmm
<Odd-rationale> brian17: you probably don't have write access to the drive right now as user... you will have to write as root...
<brian17> lame
<Odd-rationale> you will have to add an entry in you /etc/fstab file so that it get's mounted at boot time. and you can get write access.
<Odd-rationale> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Odd-rationale> that will tell you how it is done...
<Odd-rationale> if i had the time, i would walk you through it...
<rdehler> same issue, flash 9 installed
<rdehler> blarg!
<rdehler> now that i have a "fresh" mozilla, let me try that link i had again
<Odd-rationale> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Odd-rationale> hmm... it says version 10...
<rdehler> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<Odd-rationale> rdehler: does the flash 9 at least show flash content?
<rdehler> yes, but its' REALLY laggy
<rdehler> i don't think it's really flash 9, i think it's some open source derivative
<rdehler> i have to press a grey play button on each embedded flash before it will "play" and it is very laggy and gets my cpu to 100%
<Odd-rationale> ok... well the one in the link you gave is probably not officially supported here...
<rdehler> ok i didn't do it
<rdehler> i'm just trying to get it to work
<rdehler> do you have more things to try? :)
<rdehler> i remember at first with firefox i went to a flash plugin and mozilla  had me choose from a few flash plugins
<rdehler> but i don't see any of these to remove
<Odd-rationale> idk... sometimes i get lagging flash when i had the mplayer-plugin installed... i don't know whether you do. or whether that may be the issue...
<rdehler> one was like gnash one was openswf or something
<Odd-rationale> swfdec?
<rdehler> yes perhaps
<rdehler> honestly don't remember
<Odd-rationale> gnash is proabaly not very stable... i haven't tried swfdec...
<rdehler> i   swfdec-mozilla
<rdehler> that's gotta be it
<Odd-rationale> you might want to remove it if you do have it installed... i find that things don't work too well if you have more than one type of flash installed...
<rdehler> that was it!
<rdehler> plays like a charm now, fast as heck
<rdehler> thanks Odd-rationale
<rdehler> just had to remove swfdec and reinstall
<Odd-rationale> np
<Odd-rationale> that's what we're here for :D
#xubuntu 2009-01-17
<fbc> what is the recommeded note taking app for xubuntu? and how do you load it?
<cody-somerville> fbc, there is a notes panel applet
<cody-somerville> right click the panel and click add
<cody-somerville> and select the appropriate applet from the dialogue box
<fbc> got it... thanks..
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: hi hi :)
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: long time no speak
<pkodon> Okay, I have this little 6G drive I want to put some sstuff I downloaded on, so I can put it in my Win98SE machine and have the stuff available to Windows on that machine. I created a FAT32 partition using the entire disk space. I created a /media/PC1 directory as a mountpoint for it, but when I go into a root shell and try to mount it, using "mount -t fat32 /dev/sdc1 /media/PC1", I'm told there's no such file system as "fat32".
<pkodon> Anyone know what's going on there?
<pkodon> Okay, I have this little 6G drive I want to put some sstuff I downloaded on, so I can put it in my Win98SE machine and have the stuff available to Windows on that machine. I created a FAT32 partition using the entire disk space. I created a /media/PC1 directory as a mountpoint for it, but when I go into a root shell and try to mount it, using "mount -t fat32 /dev/sdc1 /media/PC1", I'm told there's no such file system as "fat32".
<pkodon> (Second try.)
<pkodon> This is weird. I can join this channel, but #kubuntu and #ubuntu seem to be missing or empty.
<pkodon> Oh, there's #kubuntu.
<tajlero> hello
<tajlero> how can I use wine with root without changing it to root priviages cause in order to install portable apps with wine on my usb key I have to use root access in order to do it or I get an error
<tajlero> it says wine is not owned by me
<tajlero> I know how to change ownership
<tajlero> so that it is owned by root
<tajlero> but I do not think that is very safe to do
<tajlero> so you any of you guys have an idea of what I could do?
<source> tajlero, sudo wine
<tajlero> that is what I do source
<tajlero> it tells me that I can not because it is not owned by me
<source> tajlero, sudo su
<source> then
<source> wine
<source> or
<source> gksu wine
<tajlero> I Know source
<tajlero> I used sudo and it told me I cannot because it is not owned by me
<source> anythings works?
<|ntegra|> How can I restart my sound? I play a song in xmms (etc) and then have no sound in youtube
<|ntegra|> until I reboot
<|ntegra|> well, does anyone wanna talk some?
<knome> |ntegra|, 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart' might work, but this situation shouldn't happen in the first place
<|ntegra|> knome: thanx but that didn't work
<|ntegra|> I might have to restart x ithink, I've posted on the forums and'll wait as long as it takes
<knome> |ntegra|, see the second comment; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2742327
<|ntegra|> shot will do
<|ntegra|> o i c
<|ntegra|> I've $lsof | grep /dev/snd  ,,and I get xfce4-mix and controlC0
<|ntegra|> lets kill something
<|ntegra|> damnit, no luck there, but I've still got xmms so sweet
<skymebill> hello a good player for mp3?
<|ntegra|> xmms
<knome> skymebill, depends on what you want.
<knome> skymebill, light player? possibility to connect to ipod? networked listening?
<TheSheep> xmms is ancient
<|ntegra|> really?
<TheSheep> use audacious :)
<|ntegra|> trudat, for the library scan
<|ntegra|> TheSheep: can you skin audacious wikidly yet though?
<skymebill> to work good with xfce
<|ntegra|> audacious
<|ntegra|> http://www.linuxr.com/2007/09/changing-skins-for-audacious.html shux you can use winamp skins >cool
<|ntegra|> TheSheep: do you use winamp 5 skins or what?
<skymebill> i select mp3's  press "enter" but nothing happen...
<|ntegra|> haha
<|ntegra|> ubuntu doesn't come with mp3 playing codecs, you'll have to download them
<|ntegra|> !mp3 skymebill
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 skymebill
<|ntegra|> !pm3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm3
<|ntegra|> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|ntegra|> lol
<Araneidae> I've noticed that my xubuntu desktop has the really bad habit of restarting lots of programs that were running the last time I exited.  Can I suppress this behaviour?
<knome> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<knome> forget that.
<knome> Araneidae, when you log out, you see a tickbox to save your session
<knome> Araneidae, log out once with no programs running and that box selected
<knome> Araneidae, after that, uncheck the box
<Araneidae> Thanks, I'd never noticed that
<Araneidae> Do you know where that information is actually stored?  In a hidden file somewhere, I guess...
<knome> Araneidae, i'm not sure.
<Araneidae> I've got far too many . files in my root -- I've tried gnome (ubuntu), kde, and now xfce.  Finding Ubuntu a bit too bloated for my taste now... can't find anything!
<knome> you mean your home?
<Araneidae> Yes, I mean `ls -A ~`
<Araneidae> http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/ looks like a good starting place, I guess
<Araneidae> Are there any howtos for getting rid of all the unnecessary gnome and kde residue on my system?  (I started with Ubuntu, installed kde-desktop and then xfce-desktop, now I guess I'm running a hybrid xubunut!)
<knome> !purexfce | Araneidae
<ubottu> Araneidae: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Araneidae> Wow!
<armadillio> anyone know how to do a shared internet connection between a wireless and ethernet?
<DaDa|Urka> network-bridge?
<armadillio> yea
 * DaDa|Urka is away: Fott!
 * DaDa|Urka is back (gone 00:00:04)
 * DaDa|Urka is away: Fott!
 * DaDa|Urka is away: Fott!
 * DaDa|Urka is away: Fott!
 * DaDa|Urka is away: Fott!
<simo_> hello all, can any1 plz help me with xubuntu panel problem?
<knome> !ask | simo_
<ubottu> simo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<simo_> sorry about that
<simo_> I tried to customize my Xubuntu panel so i tried to move around my icons, the prob is that I cannot place my icons wherever I want, they all stack up on the left side one by one
<simo_> I am quite a newb so please help me out
<knome> simo_, add a new "Separator or Spacing" item to panel and select "Expand" in the opening window. you can unselect "Draw Separator" if you don't want it.
<knome> simo_, after you have that, the icons can be on both sides of the separator
<simo_> knome, I think its working
<simo_> let me try it out some more and I'll let you know.
<simo_> knome, thanx a lot man it does exactly what I was looking for
<simo_> Have a great day
<tajlero> respect
<tajlero> your
<tajlero> inna nigga
<tajlero> for real
<cody-somerville> tajlero, thats not appropriate
<tajlero> what
<tajlero> how so
<tajlero> do you not respect ah brother cody-somerville ?
<tajlero> are you racist ?
<tajlero> is it because I am BLACK
<cody-somerville> This channel is for support tajlero
<tajlero> I see
<tajlero> you be haten the black man
<knome> tajlero, #xubuntu-offtopic for other than support discussions.
<knome> tajlero, this is nothing about your race, gender or anything.
<flammenwurfer> Is there a reason that "cat cpuinfo" says my cpu is running at 1000 Mhz when it's supposed to be a 2.5 Ghz cpu?
<cody-somerville> flammenwurfer, is it a laptop?
<cody-somerville> or dual core?
<flammenwurfer> it's a desktop, yes, it's a dual core amd athlon 4850e
<flammenwurfer> 2.5 Ghz dual core
<flammenwurfer> when I do cat cpuinfo it says both cores are 1000 Mhz
<knome> flammenwurfer, cat just prints the contents of cpuinfo.
<cody-somerville> flammenwurfer, probably has to do with something regarding its energy efficiency
<flammenwurfer> yeah, that makes sense
<flammenwurfer> is there any other way in xubuntu that I can see more detailed info abut my processor?
<cody-somerville> http://linuxshellaccount.blogspot.com/2008/11/getting-cpu-information-from-various.html
<cody-somerville> You might also look at the sysstat package
<cody-somerville> !sysstat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysstat
<cody-somerville> !info sysstat
<ubottu> sysstat (source: sysstat): sar, iostat and mpstat - system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 177 kB, installed size 808 kB
<flammenwurfer> i just installed sysinfo and it shows me some info
<flammenwurfer> about the cpu and memory and mobo etc..
<flammenwurfer> So, I'm guessing it must be a setting I need to change in the BIOS
<spasticteapot> I have a very strange problem: While my PC will recognize everything from my Unreal Tournament Deluxe DVD to my burned CD of Terry Pratchett PDFs, it won't mount my Ben Folds CD.
<pkodon> Okay, now that I'm back online, let me try this question again.
<spasticteapot> Hmm...that's odd.
<spasticteapot> I can play my CD through the default XFCE music player, but I can't find it via Nautilus or import them via Rythmbox.
<knome> spasticteapot, maybe it has some kind of copy protection?
<pkodon> I noticed the question about "cat cpuspeed" or something like that, (if someone can tell me what it was, I'd apreciate it...
<spasticteapot> It says "recorded in 1996".
<spasticteapot> CD-RWs cost maybe $25.
<knome> spasticteapot, that doesn't justify anything, but ok.
<pkodon> Anyway, whatever it was, I tried it in a shell, and got back a response that there was no such directory as "cpu...".
<spasticteapot> knome: What do you mean "That doesn't justify anything?"
<spasticteapot> I paid for the CD, fair and square.
<pkodon> The help in the shell for "cat" says it's for joining files.
<knome> spasticteapot, well even if it was recorded in 1996, it doesn't mean it couldn't have a copy protection :)
<pkodon> So, what was this person using to find out his CPU info?
<spasticteapot> knome: Weird.
<flammenwurfer> that was me
<pkodon> flammenwurfer: Ahh, yes, now I remember the nick.
<flammenwurfer> pkodon, I have an AMD 4850e that is supposed to be 2.5 Ghz but is reporting as 1000 Mhz
<charlie-tca> pkodon: | !info sysstat
<spasticteapot> flammenwurfer: Don't those have CPU throttling?
<charlie-tca> !info sysstat | pkodon
<ubottu> sysstat (source: sysstat): sar, iostat and mpstat - system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 177 kB, installed size 808 kB
<spasticteapot> Clock speed varies with load, IIRC.
<flammenwurfer> I think so, but I'm encoding a video and both cores are at 90-100% load and it's still saying 1000Mhz
<pkodon> charlie-tca: Thanks.
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know where Ubuntu puts CDs in the filesystem?
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<flammenwurfer> /dev/Scd0?
<pkodon> spasticteapot: Have you looked in /media?
<knome> spasticteapot, /media/cdrom is the default place.
<spasticteapot> It's empty.
<flammenwurfer> did you try mounting it manually?
<pkodon> !info atsar
<ubottu> atsar (source: atsar): system activity reporter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2 (intrepid), package size 39 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Kiption> it's an audio cd?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know anything about the Listen music player?
<spasticteapot> Whenever I insert a CD I can't find it in the filesystem, and Rythmbox can't find it either, but the Listen player (the default for Xubuntu) pops up and offers to play or rip it.
<spasticteapot> WTF?
<charlie-tca> Listen is the default player in Xubuntu
<pkodon> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): file search tool that support several different engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-2 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 304 kB
<cody-somerville> spasticteapot, is that nice? :)
<pkodon> spasticteapot: You can probably change which program pops up in the default programs section of the Settings Manager.
<knome> my default app for audio cds is grip ;)
<flammenwurfer> nope, that only gives you options to change the default browser, mail app and terminal emulator
<pkodon> spasticteapot: Oops, try the Multimedia tab under removeable media in the Settings Manager.
<pkodon> flammenwurfer: Yeah, I went to look, then checked the removable media section.
<flammenwurfer> hey, thanks pkodon, I've been wondering where those options were
<pkodon> flammenwurfer: Well, I just keep poking my nose around and eventually I find things.
<knome> pkodon, nose? ouch.
<knome> pkodon, and eww. ;P
<pkodon> knome: You know what I mean.
<flammenwurfer> yeah, I usually do to, I just hadn't thought to look there yet
<spasticteapot> Rhythmbox seems to be broken.
<knome> pkodon, O;)
<flammenwurfer> I use Amarok for all my music playing.  I've tried many other programs but Amarok is still the only one that will let me setup my podcasts the way I want to
<spasticteapot> (rhythmbox:6907): Gtk-WARNING **: AudioCdSourcePopupCopyCd: missing action MusicAudioCDDuplicate
<pkodon> knome: You know, I installed this fancy set of animated emoticons in Kopete, but you just sent me two that it doesn
<knome> pkodon, aww ;> even my irssi supports those ;)
<pkodon> knome: Er, doesn't recognize as such.
<knome> pkodon, not animated though but...
<pkodon> Well, I'm going to have to find out some more about IM/IRC programs. I don't like Pidgin because it doesn't support "buzz" in IM, but Kopete seems to open every conversation in a new window, instead of a new tab in the main window.
<flammenwurfer> what do you mean "buzz?
<knome> pkodon, you shouldn't. irssi is for major geeks who like text-based software ;)
<knome> flammenwurfer, wake up? prod?
<flammenwurfer> ah
<pkodon> Hmm. I installed that sysstat package with apt-get, and now bash says there is no such command.
<knome> package doesn't necessarily install executable named $[PACKAGE_NAME]
<pkodon> knome: Oh. That doesn't help when it doesn't put an icon anywhere in the menus.
<tajlero> HELLO
<tajlero> JELLO
<tajlero> FELLO
<tajlero> KELLO
<tajlero> saluton
<tajlero> kiel ciuj fartas?
<spasticteapot> I wonder if Exaile will work?
<tajlero> no go
<tajlero> it will FAIL
<knome> tajlero, please, stop now.
<knome> spasticteapot, it works.
<pkodon> !info sysstat
<ubottu> sysstat (source: sysstat): sar, iostat and mpstat - system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 177 kB, installed size 808 kB
<knome> spasticteapot, i don't know whether it can access the cd you're trying to.
<spasticteapot> The problem seems primarily to be with Rythmbox.
<spasticteapot> Whenever I run Rhythmbox under Ubuntu, I get this error message:  Gtk-WARNING **: AudioCdSourcePopupCopyCd: missing action MusicAudioCDDuplicate
<pkodon> knome: I take it those three names are the actual programs (sar, iostat and mpstat)?
<spasticteapot> Apparently it's a registered bug.
<knome> pkodon, yes
<pkodon> knome: Hmm, sar returns: Cannot open /var/log/sysstat/sa17: No such file or directory
<knome> pkodon, you might need to run with sudo
<pkodon> I get the same thing.
<knome> pkodon, oh... i don't know sar/sysstat, sorry :(
<pkodon> knome: That's okay. :(
<knome> pkodon, maybe ask #ubuntu, because individual packages are never xubuntu-specific
<j4nh12r> anyone using xubuntu on a thinkpad x23 ?
<pkodon> knome: Yeah, I've noticed that, even though I have Xfce as my UI, shell-based programs are UI independend, and even the ones that use KDE/Gnome can be run in Xfce.
<knome> pkodon, that concerns also gui programs. any program in *buntu* repository can be run in xfce, kde or gnome
<pkodon> I had installed a desktop called openGUE or something like that, which claimed to be more efficient than Xfce, but was some combination of Gnome and Enlightenment.
<pkodon> openGEU, that is.
<knome> pkodon, the problem with many "light" window managers are that they miss functionality, are somewhat fuzzy if you're not familiar with them and that they can have a very small dev group (even one person) which makes the progress really slow.
<knome> pkodon, and slow progress many times get people copying code from other projects and that becomes really soon a big mess.
<knome> pkodon, not that you always should reinvent the wheel :)
<knome> pkodon, and efficiency is not (only) cpu and/or memory efficiency
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here use Rhythmbox with Xubuntu?
<spasticteapot> It worked before, and now it just stopped!
<spasticteapot> WTF?
<cody-somerville> spasticteapot, Lets avoid that acronym :)
<tajlero> help http://pastebin.ca/raw/1311022
<Pres-Gas> *sigh* My delicious bookmarks are getting out of hand
<fbc> how do you unmout a volume with having remount again automatically?
<charlie-tca> fbc: It is probably in /etc/fstab if it mounts at boot. just comment it in fstab if it is not needed to boot
<paulievox> Hi there,
<paulievox> quick question about routing
<paulievox> I'm running Zoneminder (linux security camera platform) on an Intrepid 8.1 PC (xubuntu)
<paulievox> with two NIC cards. I have 6 "IP" security cameras, which i placed
<paulievox> on their own network (10.0.1.x) with its own router.
<paulievox> The "Front Of House" connection lives on a 192.168.1.x network
<paulievox> with its own router.
<paulievox> Currently i'm bridging the connections on the Linux PC,
<paulievox> by setting the secondary NIC card up with a 10.0.1.x address,
<paulievox> but entering 192.168.1.1 for the gateway (the only way it seems
<paulievox> to work).
<paulievox> I found that by separating the cameras from my FOH connection,
<paulievox> i don't run into bandwidth problems (they're greedy devils).
<paulievox> Pardon my ignorance, but is there a more streamlined way to
<paulievox> set this up? Should I include a static route on the 192.168.1.1 gateway
<paulievox> to the 10.0.1.x subnet?
<paulievox> ((the PC needs to live on the FOH network so Apache can be accessed
<paulievox> by other FOH machines)).
<fbc> how do you unmount a volume with having remount again automatically?
<fbc> I have an external drive I would like to format and I can't because it remount automatically.
<paulievox> ((sorry for the wrong text encoding spam))
<knome> fbc, if it mounts automagically from fstab, you can unmount it and it will mount again on boot
<knome> paulievox, #ubuntu might be better place to ask. as this is a general linux/routing question, also other channels/forums might be helpful
<fbc> knome, no it's an external drive that has no entry in fstab
<knome> fbc, so how is it automatically mounted?
<paulievox> ok.  thanks knome
<knome> paulievox, np. sorry i'm not able to help myself. :)
<knome> paulievox, for your convenience you might post that info into forums (ubuntuforums.org for example) and just give link there
<charding> Is there no firewall enabled by default in xubuntu? running iptables -L gives all ACCEPTS
<knome> charding, correct.
<Ahmuck> what are the min mem requirments for xubuntu now
<gabkdlly> Ahmuck: i think 256 for the live CD
<charlie-tca> Ahmuck: There here: http://xubuntu.org/get ; 128MB ram, 1.5GB hard drive space
<charlie-tca> oops, looks like 128MB ram to run it
<charlie-tca> No, 192MB to run it
<Ahmuck> does it run well at 192?
<knome> Ahmuck, not really.
<Ahmuck> we have someone that wants to switch, however, i don't want to put on something that won't run as quickly as windows xp would.  i've found lately that the *untu and linux in general is getting processor usage heavy
<Ahmuck> :(
<Ahmuck> i did try crunchbang ealier, but it still needs some work imho to be a user distro.  very nice, and polished, but i don't want to support another user forever
<knome> Ahmuck, i think it depends on what you are running if you compare xp to xubuntu with 192 ram
<knome> Ahmuck, if the user wants to make the change, then i'd go for it.
<Ahmuck> the user is forced into the change.  being the local helpful tech person, when thier xp computer went down i volunteered to assist.  however, it appears it's a "pirated" copy from another helpful tech person, which i won't fix
<Ahmuck> not wanting to purchase, or buy into a new computer, the only choice left was linux
 * Ahmuck loves it when i run across these situations
<knome> okay...
<Ahmuck> nm, the drive bad
<retour> How under XFCE change color depth? I only see some basic options for resolution and referesh rate
<sellyoursoul> new to xubuntu.  i'm trying to turn off of 'tap to click' for my synaptics touch pad.  i installed gsynaptic, but i didn't see any gui afterward for configuring the touch pad.  any ideas?
<spastic_teapot> I just created a partition on some unused hard drive space. How can I make Xubuntu mount it?
<spastic_teapot> I'm trying the manual method - editng /etc/fstab - and I'm confused as to what my UUID should be.
<yertosaurus> Hello. What is the default browser for Xubuntu 8.10?
<Look4Help> Hi guys... I am thinking of trying xubuntu but in the download there are two i86 isos.... "Alternate" and "Desktop" witch one of these do i want for a leaptop?
<Look4Help> hello
<yertosaurus> Nobody here imo
<yertosaurus> Do you know what the default browser of Xbuntu is?
<yertosaurus> xubuntu*
<Look4Help> yertosaurus: do you know the diffrence between Alternate and Desktop?
<Look4Help> no idea.. .I havn't ever used it... I am tyreyingto find out what iso to download to try it out for 1st time
<yertosaurus> not really, but I think desktop would proabably be better
<yertosaurus> idk tho... never eitehr
<yertosaurus> either*
<yertosaurus> Just doing browser research for an article
<yertosaurus> Might have to omit Xubuntu from the list
<antonehammers> hey all.  i'm very close to being able to use my file server.  but i cannot get permission to copy files onto my hard drive.  i'm lost
<antonehammers> anyone know a bit about this?  seems like it'd be pretty easy to do
<yertosaurus> nvm.. got it from the site... Firefox
<Look4Help> no one seams to be in channel ant
<antonehammers> oh, that's too bad
<fbc> How do I stop a volume from remounting immediately after I right click on it and click unmount?
<charlie-tca> Look4Help: Desktop has a GUI interface and gives a chance to try Xubuntu before installing. Alternate is text interface
#xubuntu 2009-01-18
 * charlie-tca picks head up off desk again!
<charlie-tca> fbc: does something have a file/folder open on that volume?
<fbc> charlie-tca,  no, it umounts just fine, it just automatically remounts before i can remove it..
<fbc> charlie-tca, as soon as I click unmount, it reopens again
<fbc> charlie-tca, reopen = remounts and opens a again
<charlie-tca> That remount is why I asked. Normally a quick remount is caused by something having a file open.
<charlie-tca> Is it an external drive?
<Spind> Anybody can help me? I'm trying to install the VIA Savage drivers in Xubuntu. I downloaded the file savage_drv.o and I must move it to the Drivers folder (maybe /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers or /etc/X11/XF86Config ) but I can't find any XF86Config file or folder.
<Spind> I'm using Xubuntu 8.10
<charlie-tca> fbc: It's not an NFS drive or Samba?
<fbc> Spind, so am I wat's your problem?
<fbc> charlie-tca, nope just a CF flash in a pcmcia adapter
<Spind> Xubuntu don't recogniced my ideo card
<fbc> Spind, what kinda video card do you have?
<Spind> video card, and the graphics are poor (I think is in 16 colors now)
<fbc> Spind, usually a modprobe at the name of your driver will fix that, but have you tried the DISPLAY option the settings manager?
<Spind> the lspci give this: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266
 * cody-somerville wonders why anyone things they need to "install" drivers for old video cards.
<cody-somerville> *thinks
<charlie-tca> fbc: May be a bug? You might want to file a bug report on it.
<Spind> fbc, the max resolution that xub allows me now is 1024
<fbc> charlie-tca, hmm.. I guess it is then..
<Spind> this sucks because I have a 17' monitor
<charlie-tca> fbc: Make sure you give the make and model, if you can
<fbc> charlie-tca,  ok...
<Spind> I readed a posible solution in https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=1841457#post1841457
<fbc> Spind, I used to know where everythig was in ubuntu, but in Xubuntu I'm a little lost.  I know there is a utility that you can select which driver the X.conf uses, but I don't know how to bring it up in xubuntu. Maybe someone else here in the channel does.
<Spind> Thanks fbc, I'll still investigating
<fbc> Spind, try tryig S3 into the synaptics search box and see if you can find a driver compatible with your card.
<charlie-tca> Spind: I think the file will be xf86conf ; I am unable to find it. OTOH, I am in Jaunty
<fbc> Spind, that's how I foud my logitech webcam driver. In synaptics, there is a search box that you ca try "S3" into.
<Spind> s3switch - Manage the output device on S3 Savage chips :D Yeah! I'll try with this one.
<Spind> Thanks fbc and harlie-tca
<fbc> Spind, I do't think that will work, I think that is for switching you "composite out" on the video card on.
<Spind> fbc, you're right. It just a addon something else
<Spind> Come on guys! Don't bind me get back Windows
<charlie-tca> Open a terminal and try "locate xf86" without the quotes
<Spind> nop, just libxxf86*** files
<charlie-tca> Could it be it is an obsolete configurat
<charlie-tca> try man xf86config for information about the file
<charlie-tca> It was part of the old Xorg files that have been replaced by the automatic xorg configurator
<Spind> Yes, I see. "Well you might want to look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Ubuntu doesn't use XFree86 it uses Xorg."
<Spind> :P
<Spind> But what supose to do with the savage_drv.o file and that xorg.conf?
<fbc> Spind, I think you have the right driver, however it's not detecting the right amount of video memory to give you better graphics.
<fbc> Spind, you may have to search and discover how to specify the amount of memory you card has.
<fbc> Spind, that will probably be the only way to enable higher resolutions and better color depth
<Spind> fbc, I read in a spanish post that savage drivers has problems and you need install the nevers drivers from http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html
<Spind> Well, I'm investigating in some pages about savage and xorg. I'll back with news later. Thx a lot
<fbc> Spind, sounds like your on the right track..
<pronto> hey, just installed xubuntu, and my CPU clock speed is wrong
<pronto> cpuinfo shows it @ 2800 MHz,  when it should be 3800 Mhz
<pronto> just installed xubuntu 8.10
<charding> If I have the ubuntu_server.iso on one harddrive, is it possible to mount that iso to install ubuntu on another drive on the same computer?
<batcoder-7> what does xubuntu use for playing mp3 files ?
<pincush> ez all testing connects
<pincush> sum1 say sumthing plz
<tajlero> volume plugin is not working
<tajlero> it is not being added to the panel
<tajlero> it is not showing up
<tajlero> what should I do?
<tajlero> fixed the problem :D
<tajlero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375118
<pronto> for sensors it shows  AUX temp at 117C
<pronto> and since nothing is breaking... i assume just to ignore it
<batcoder-7> what music player do you gys use ?
<Look4Help> hi guys ... is anyone around?
<pronto> hi
<Look4Help> pronto: sorry.. my kid came in all covered in dirt had to get him to go wash.. sorry
<Look4Help> yea anyways... I am thinking of putting Xunbuntu on my laptop.... I was just woundering... what would i do for an antivirus system and is there a way to install it as duel boot with otu destroying the current install? I was 1/2 though the setup but i coudln't tell if it is was adding to the boot list or if it was going to formate and partition the hdrives
<pronto> for antivirus i have no idea
<pronto> and yes you can install xubuntu with out deleting the current install
<pronto> you would need to resize your current partition, or use another harddrive
<pronto> but before you do anything back up your data
<Look4Help> how do you stop all the junk from getting on your system whrn you surf the net with out a antivirus / firewall solution?
<pronto> i havent used windows in years
<pronto> and i've never had problems with things
<Look4Help> is there somthing like visual C++ or somthing for it?
<pronto> what would you use visual c++ for?
<Look4Help> I'm doing a C++ course learning programming in my spare time
<pronto> i assume there is, not sure what though
<pronto> take a look at http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialC++.html
<Look4Help> Thanks pronto.
<pronto> i've never dont c++ dev, so if that does not help, check the ubuntu forums
<Look4Help> So, when i do the duel boot .. all data that xunbuntu uses needs to be on the partition.. like can it read the windows partition at all? or see network drives on windows systems on betwork?
<pronto> yes you can mount ntfs partitions with ntfs-3g
<Look4Help> so the "os" partition can be small and I can install ay apps i wish onto the other windows partition?
<pronto> i wouldnt reccomend installing apps for linux on a windows partition
<Look4Help> fair enough
<Look4Help> I am not ready to abandon windows... I guess I am worried about not havng acess to some apps I have come to know ....
<pronto> heh
<Look4Help> out of a 300g Hdrive on my laptop what % would you recommend is needed for xunbunti?
<pronto> right now my partition is 100GB
<pronto> but you can go alot lower then that
<Look4Help> I was using the install iso caleld "desktop".. what is "alterniotive"?
<pronto> xubuntu sites reccomends 1.5GB
<pronto> for min
<pronto> ". To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk"
<Look4Help> anyway when i was installing it recommended 26g.. seams small ?
<Look4Help> oh really.. crazy :)
<pronto> that should be good enough
<Look4Help> I think my windows dll dir is larger than that
<pronto> lol
<pronto> >.< can't think of whats it called but you should do it in windows everyso often...
<pronto> something with the harddrive
<Look4Help> OK... so basicly i can install th duel boto directly onto the computer with out destroyign the os that is there.... and i shoudl say have 50g for the unbuntu drive... and there is no firewall or antivirus?
<pronto> there is antivirus , i've never used it
<pronto> and for years i have been okay with only my router
<pronto> lots of people disagree with me , with out haveing a firewall
<Look4Help> ok.. well thansk pronto you have been a big hekp
<pronto> remember to back up importent data
<Look4Help> yea... i have already stripped it down to just the OS and installed apps on the windows system already
<pronto> awesome
<Look4Help> All my mates have been going on about unbuntu for a while and I have started seeing little unbuntu and xunbuntu tags all over the nbet in peoples sigs so i thought i would give it a try
<pronto> yeah, its nice
<pronto> i been using ubuntu since 2005
<Look4Help> anyway... thanks again... I might be back now and then over the next day or so.. basicly untill i get the network sorted and replace miranda IM and stuff like that.... still once i get in there shoudl be cool...
<Look4Help> Is there a new user style FAQ around you know of i can read?
<pronto> use pidgin for AIM/msn
<pronto> http://www.xubuntu.org/help
<Look4Help> I think that comes already in the iso packadge if i remeber right
<Look4Help> ahh... fair enough "http://www.xubuntu.org/help" heh heh
<pronto> also http://ubuntuforums.org/  use the search
<pronto> great resource
<Look4Help> great.. i like forums as a help desk. MOst of the time the question is already there andanswered... for some reason i find them a lot easyer than knoladgebases
<pronto> yeah, thats the great thing about ubuntu
<Look4Help> assuming people use decent topics :)
<pronto> chances are , someone has already had the same problem as you
<Look4Help> ok LETS DO THIS!!! bbl
<pronto> kk, llater
<pronto> o.o
 * chickens hides
 * pronto pokes chickens 
<batcoder-7> what is that process manager used in xubuntu ?
<batcoder-7> i cant remember its name
<jarnos> Does a session know, if it is started by automatic or timed login?
<nikolam> I see that screen session is not locked when I am switching users With Ctrl+Alt+Fx
<Look4Help> hi there.. anyoe about
<Look4Help> I hjave just done a new install (first time) on my laptop and everythign went well but i am not sure how to eg tthe wierless networking working?
<Look4Help> any ideas?
<Look4Help> I am loking at the xbuntu help docs but it bounced me to unbuntu and it seams to be diffrent as i can not fnd the same iconsand things in the wiki
<TheSheep> it's the same as in ubuntu, just the icon theme is different
<Look4Help> um... ok... hang on I'll try again
<Look4Help> wiki says "System-->Administration-->Networking" and that is not there though in the menu thing
<Look4Help> so i have been right clicking and going "edit connections" on the icon of the network at top right of screen is that correct?
<TheSheep> which version are you using?
<Look4Help> 8.10 Xfce Desktop
<TheSheep> and which version is the documentation for?
<TheSheep> Look4Help: right-click on the network icon next to the clock, it's all there
<Look4Help> um
<Look4Help> TheSheep: yea thanks i thougt that.. is there no way to "scan" like in windows... or od i have to enter everythign manualy?
<Relam> good morning
<Relam> im trying to find a live cd for ppc (powerbook g4), can someone give me an hint where to find?
<gabkdlly> Look4Help: i think the applet scans automatically
<Look4Help> um how do i do that?
<gabkdlly> should give you the options as to the networks it found be left-clicking
<TheSheep> Look4Help: if you left-click on the icon, it should show you a list of networks
<TheSheep> Relam: I think pps is no longer supported
<Look4Help> If i left click I only see a wirednetwork... (greyed out) an dVPN conection thing
<Look4Help> If i right click and go edit connections there is a tab called wierless but I can nto seea scan .. or know what i am mentot put into it..
<Look4Help> I can get it to say OK.. but then wat
<Relam> TheSheep:  oh, i see
<Look4Help> and once i "add" it then left click still dose not show it
<Look4Help> Is ther some instructions somone that tell me how to do this?
<Look4Help> An auto scan would be nice
<Relam> TheSheep:  so i have to look out for a different distrtibution
<TheSheep> Relam: I think you can install ubuntu base and then install xubuntu-desktop on it, but I'm not sure
<Look4Help> ?
<Look4Help> Once i add a wireless network into that box.. ho do i get it to try to connect to it?
<Look4Help> is there a forum i can ask in then if you gys do not hav tme to help?
<TheSheep> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<TheSheep> Look4Help: but it does autoscan and you just click on the entry to connect to it
<Look4Help> where is this entry
<TheSheep> in the left-click menu on that network icon
<Look4Help> yea i left click on the network icon and only one thign shoiws.. it says "WIRED NETWORK and has a greyd out option then "VPN conections" that is it
<TheSheep> http://files.fosswire.com/2008/07/networkmanager.png
<TheSheep> apparently your system doesn't see your wireless network card
<Look4Help> .. TheSheep  how do you get that winsow?
<Look4Help> windo
<kj4> hello all
<TheSheep> make sure it's enabled -- some laptops have a button for disabling wireless networking
<TheSheep> Look4Help: by left-clicking on the network icon
<Look4Help> In settings/hardware drivers it says the "support for atheros 802.11 wireless LAN card" is enabled
<Look4Help> um left clickign on the network icon just opens a smal drop down
<Look4Help> Says "wierd network" and under that greayed out is "auto eth0" and then a div line and VPN connections option
<TheSheep> when you right-click, do you have the checkbpx next to 'enable wireless'?
<TheSheep> checkbox
<Look4Help> Just enable networking
<Look4Help> and there is "edit connections" but nothign in in the wierless area
<kj4> how do I add a 'shortcut' to the panel easily?
<TheSheep> kj4: right-click on the panel, select add new item, select launcher, drag and drop a shortcut to the list in the launcher settings
<Look4Help> so if i click on ""edit connections" there us a network connection window.. there is a "wireless" tab.. with nothign in it
<Look4Help> I hit ADD and fill it in... then OK.. and the ne network apers in the tab but then I still dose not sure in left click or i not see how i would get it to connect (next to it is written never)
<kj4> TheSheep, drap it from where?
<TheSheep> kj4: from desktop, for example, or /usr/share/applications
<kj4> drag
<kj4> ah, ok.  its easier to create the launcher on the desktop, using only the prog name and not the full path
<kj4> then drag drop. thanks!
<Look4Help> Hi.. I have plugged in the network via lan so i cna get on the net...
<Look4Help> TheSheep, would you like me to show you screenshots of my system so you cna understand what i am saying?
<TheSheep> Look4Help: I think I understand. Your network manager doesn't know about your wireless card, so it doesn't display the wireless options
<Look4Help> I guess so... can i add it manualy or somthing?
<TheSheep> Look4Help: can you open the terminal, type 'ifconfig' in it and see if your wireless card is showing up?
<TheSheep> just don't paste it into the channel :)
<Look4Help> ok... how do i open the termainal
<TheSheep> it's in the menu, in accessories I thinnk
<Look4Help> Look4Help, heh thats wat pastebin is for :P
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> you should see at least three entries: eth0, lo and something like wlan0
<Look4Help> http://pastebin.com/d8d530bc
<Look4Help> yea there is no wlan0
<TheSheep> ok, so your computer doesn't see the card
<Look4Help> ahh
<Look4Help> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798485&highlight=atheros+compatibility - Should i try this?
<TheSheep> not sure, it says the new drivers in Intrepid should work...
<Look4Help> it is wierd... the light on mylaptop is yellow for wireless.. it is normaly blue but pressing it dose nothign either
<Look4Help> yea
<Look4Help> this is what i though... and why i have not done that script thing
<TheSheep> you might try it, it says it has an uninstall option...
<Look4Help> guess as this is a fresh isntall it isn't hard to just restart form scratch at any time
<Look4Help> TheSheep, so in "netwrok conenctions" under the wireless tab.. I can add somthign tehre... what dose that do?
<TheSheep> adds a new network
<Look4Help> but the card still needs to be seen to so that?
<TheSheep> well, you can add networks without the card, but to use them the card has to be seen
<Look4Help> well script dose not work.... saus there is no subversion.. so i guess i am screwed
<Look4Help> http://linux.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?zi=1/XJ&sdn=linux&cdn=compute&tm=22&f=00&su=p284.9.336.ip_p504.1.336.ip_&tt=2&bt=1&bts=1&zu=https%3A//wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide
<Look4Help> is that what i shoudl be doing?
<Nadal80> goodevening
<Look4Help> brb rebooting
<Look4Help> back
<Look4Help> dose nayone know if this woudl work?
<Look4Help> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/my-wireless-internet-wont-work.-680842/
<Look4Help> I can not find this pack to install called "linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic"
<Look4Help> linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic the same thing as linux-restricted-modules-generic ?
<Look4Help> what was the help forum again? i think i will need to post tehre... as even with the herlp of a few I seam to be gettign nowhere
<TheSheep> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Look4Help> tea i do not know what else to tyr so i am getting that pack io said as the one in the thread was not tehre
<Look4Help> so furustrating... that it didn't just install :(
<ron_o> how can I grab a window that's above my screen? in fluxbux you hold down "Alt" and can grab it with your mouse. But in Xubuntu I see no such option.
<TheSheep> same
<TheSheep> you can set which key to use in window manager tweaks in settings
<ron_o> funny, it's not working on a virtualbox window. :(
<ron_o> damn.
<TheSheep> ron_o: try changing it to a different key, for example I'm using the windows key for that
<ron_o> alright.
<ron_o> where *are* the key definitions? I can't find them. I see where you can change them in keyboard shortcuts...
<ron_o> I got it. You had to grab it when the machine was starting up. Some things can be such a pain when dealing with these 'simple' things. :)
<slow-motion> hi
<rgnr> hi all
<rgnr> where can i find visual effects?
<cybrhuman> what is the command for setting up monitor and such? I think it is dpkg-reconfigure but I don' remember the rest...
<gabkdlly> cybrhuman: xorg configuration is now done by hal, I think
<gabkdlly> for the most part at least
<cybrhuman> very possible, but I am used to fix things when I screw up through a dpkg-reconfigure command.
<cybrhuman> I should screw up more often so I didn't forget...
<|BaUmEr> hi all
<|BaUmEr> i was hoping someone might be able to help out with some ps3 issues
<|BaUmEr> anyone?  please, this is so frustrating
<gabkdlly> |BaUmEr: hi
<|BaUmEr> hi gab
<gabkdlly> |BaUmEr: you must have some patience on IRC, sometimes the person with your answer is busy at the moment, but checks in every once in a while
<|BaUmEr> i know, i haven't been on in years
<|BaUmEr> i remember the waiting heh
<|BaUmEr> ok, so I have xubuntu installed on my ps3
<|BaUmEr> but I can't get it to acknwoledge that there's a frickin disc drive
<|BaUmEr> says unable to mount
<|BaUmEr> even with nothing in it
<gabkdlly> I am pretty sure that you can't mount a drive that is empty
<gabkdlly> there has to be some medium in there in order for it to mount
<gabkdlly> on xubuntu, inserted media should be mounted automatically
<|BaUmEr> ok well I have a blu ray in there
<|BaUmEr> but it doesn't recognize it
<gabkdlly> oh
<|BaUmEr> it just shows "cd-rom"
<gabkdlly> I don't have any experience with blu-ray, sorry
<gabkdlly> but perhaps someone with more knowledge than I will come around
<charlie-tca> !psp
<ubottu> For information on using the PlayStation Portable with Ubuntu, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<|BaUmEr> mount:  block device /dev/scd0 is werite protected, mounting read0only
<|BaUmEr> mount:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0
<|BaUmEr> missing codepage or helper program
<charlie-tca> |BaUmEr: I think there is a channel specific to the ps3, maybe #ubuntu-ps3 ?
<|BaUmEr> yeah i'm trying that
<|BaUmEr> no one seems to be alive
<charlie-tca> Also, here is a link to blu-ray playing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<charlie-tca> Seems to be an entire website here: http://psubuntu.com/
<[biabia]> help please. i have one pc on xp with filesharing for a few folders, on same network with a linux (xubuntu) pc. im not sure what steps on the linux machine to access the shared files
<gabkdlly> [biabia]: nautilus is quite good at discovering windows network shares
<gabkdlly> it is not installed by default though
<[biabia]> ok ill try that
<rgnr> where do i get edid?
<charlie-tca> edid itself is not an application, it is information
<charlie-tca> Extended Display Information Data
<charlie-tca> What are you trying to do?
<rgnr> xorg doesn't see my monitor
<rgnr> so i wanna make'em see
<charlie-tca> I see. Maybe this helps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting
<rgnr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106555/
<[biabia]> gabkdlly: i see where nautilus could do it but im not sure how to properly fill in the info. reading the help file now
<[biabia]> it looks like i'd need samba also?
<slow-motion> hi
<[biabia]> so i can access windows machine shares with nautilus, but i need samba to provide sharing from linux to the windows machine? if i understand this correctly
<[biabia]> and on that note, installing samba created a samba guest user account, which was highlighted but i logged into my usual user account
<nikolam> hi.
<nikolam> I have interesting thing to report. My klogd is usim 100% cpu time
<nikolam> How do I investigate that thing to make some valuable report or bug report about is?
<nikolam> it
<nikolam> Oh, I see now that tracker is doing something
<nikolam> nope klogd is still 100% even after killing tracker
<jarnos> Can regular users protect some of their files so that they can't change them without giving their password?
<charlie-tca> If you change them to read only, you would have to change them back to do anything, wouldn't you?
<vinnl> jarnos, you can set the permissions and change the group to 'admin' (that does require the user to be in admin)
<jarnos> charlie-tca: yes, but no password is asked.
<charlie-tca> try vinnl 's suggestion?
<jarnos> vinnl: I changed a file's group to admin, but I can modify the file; no password asked.
<vinnl> jarnos, have you also set the user permissions to "None" or "Read Only"?
<jarnos> vinnl: but user can set "chmod u+w" later without password.
<charlie-tca> You have to wait 5 minutes after using sudo to have it ask again
<vinnl> jarnos, hmm, you're right
<vinnl> jarnos, perhaps you could try to encrypt it with some software that needs a passphrase to decrypt it, but that *is* a hassle
<jarnos> vinnl: true.
<charlie-tca> Or change owner/group to root
<jarnos> charlie-tca: true, but I was thinking about users that do not have administrative rights.
<charlie-tca> If they have no rights, why does the file have to be passworded? Doesn't read only block changes?
<jarnos> charlie-tca: It might not be enough, if a user is fooled to run an evil script.
<charlie-tca> You could create a new group just for that. Add the users you want to that group, and that would let you do want you want.
<jarnos> charlie-tca: I don't understand how adding a user to a group would help.
<charlie-tca> Create the group to do what you want. If that group owns the file, the user has to be a member of it to change the file
<charlie-tca> You can create any group you want, as long as it is not a system group already.
<charlie-tca> check /etc/groups to see what exists for certain. Then create a new group and add those users to it.
<jarnos> charlie-tca: but if user is fooled to run an evil script, then the script can change the file anyway.
<charlie-tca> If the script belongs to the created group, no one but the group can change it.
<charlie-tca> Permissions:  owner root; group [new group] others none; users in [new group] only can make changes and run it
 * rgnr is fed up and pissed with xorg
<jarnos> charlie-tca: But I want to stop user making changes without giving password.
<rgnr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106628/ hlp ppl
<charlie-tca> You have users that are evil on your computer? I don't have any other suggestions, sorry.
<vinnl> As I understand it, he's just afraid that some scripts will be executed without the user knowing it
<jarnos> charlie-tca: I don't know; I was playing with the thought of it. Thanks for trying anyway.
<charlie-tca> you're welcome
<charlie-tca> I think you could create a group with very limited admin privileges to do that
<jarnos> charlie-tca: : To be more specific, I was thinking about how to protect from troijan horses.
<charlie-tca> get rid of windows... ;)
<jarnos> charlie-tca: done.
<antonehenry> Hello. I need someone to look my fstab or something. http://pastebin.com/m1f1ca038 I am unable to drag and drop files or create folders on my second hard drive. If you could help, please let me know. Thank you so much.
<jarnos> charlie-tca: Think of a case where you would be fooled to run a keylogger that sends what you type to an evil person. If the keylogger could add itself as autostarted application, it would be running on your next session, too. But if you use saved sessions, it would run anyway, right?
<charlie-tca> That almost puts you in the position of having to run a virtual session, when you are done, erase it, store nothing on drives.
<antonehenry> Hello. I need someone to look my fstab or something. http://pastebin.com/m1f1ca038 I am unable to drag and drop files or create folders on my second hard drive. If you could help, please let me know. Thank you so much.
<charlie-tca> I don't know, antonehenry
<jarnos> antonehenry: What is your second hd? I don't recommend using vfat for linux.
<antonehenry> sda1
<antonehenry> and i'm not using it for linux
<antonehenry> i am making a file server for my home and i need the second drive to be windows compatable
<antonehenry> thanks anyway charlie-tca: and again for you help a few days ago
<jarnos> antonehenry:  but its mount point is /
<charlie-tca> no problem.  That's why I'm here.
<antonehenry> jarnos: okay, so i'm not sure what to do about it then
<antonehenry> i'm a linux noob, so i'm trying to learn
<antonehenry> jarnos: so that I have a fat32 drive mounting in the /media folder... that's a problem?
<jarnos> antonehenry:  I suppose you mount sda1 twise in fstab.
<jarnos> antonehenry:  once by UUID and once by name /dev/sda1.
<jarnos> antonehenry: You should not, I think.
<antonehenry> jarnos: so what do you reccommend i do?
<jarnos> antonehenry: Do you want to install linux on sda1 or sdb1?
<antonehenry> linux is installed on scd0
<jarnos> antonehenry: so you run a live cd session?
<jarnos> antonehenry: btw. you can use ext2/ext3 from windows: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<antonehenry> jarnos:  i'm sorry.  linux is run on sdb
<antonehenry> jarnos: oh the ubuntu website said i couldn't!
<jarnos> antonehenry: not without the given driver.
<antonehenry> jarnos: so do you think the easier option would be to make it ext3 and then run that driver?
<jarnos> antonehenry: It depends. Why do you want it windows compatible?
<antonehenry> i am going to store music and video on it, then via my lan, stream it to my media center
<jarnos> antonehenry: I would recommend trying to use ext3 for the disk and the driver in media center. I am not sure, if you can use it via LAN, though.
<antonehenry> okay!  thanks for the advice.  i'll try it out
<jarnos> antonehenry: You are welcome. The fstab does not look good, if you want to have linux on /dev/sdb1. And /media hirarchy is meant for removable drives.
<jarnos> antonehenry: maybe better to mount the storage to /data (which you have to create.)
<antonehenry> jarnos: yea i do not like mounting in media.  i'd rather mount to the desktop really
<jarnos> antonehenry:  Sorry, I am in hurry. Maybe some other people can help you further.
<antonehenry> it's cool.  thanks for everything
<MisterFlibble> http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/209/screenshot5ka7.jpg
<retour> Claws Mail ALWAYS starts in OFF-LINE mode!? Why and how to change it to be ONLINE by default?
<jarnos> I guess, I should have told <antonehenry> to use ntfs file system. I suppose it has journaling when used from windows and linux.
<ball> If I install Xubuntu to a disk in a USB enclosure, can I then transfer the drive to the internal bay on a desktop PC and reasonably expect it to boot?
<ball> (I'm trying to prepare a disk for a system that has no CD-ROM drive)
<knome> ball, that should work, yes.
<ball> knome: thanks, that's good to hear.
<ball> I'll give that a try this evening hopefully.
#xubuntu 2010-01-18
<happy-dude> op
<happy-dude> hiya, is there anyway I can retrieve my IRC Freenode password?
<FlyingCow> anyone here familiar with wireshark?
<Rascal911> FlyingCow, yeah
<FlyingCow> Ok, I'm having trouble getting my card to register with it
<FlyingCow> Someone said I need a madwifi driver, but I
<FlyingCow> but i'm not familiar with needing it because my wireless just works
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i'm using 9.10 and can't edit menu.lst to fix the shutdown problem.  how do i fix the shutdown problem in 9.10?
<binMonkey> is anyone active?
<maverick> http://readlist.com/lists/xfce.org/xfce/2/10105.html...anyone?
<alviso> I have install xubuntu 9.10 in HD and grub2 to MBR. at now, I want clear grub2 from MBR, How to do it ? oh, I have not floppy and CD-ROM, so that.
<hyperhacker> ehm, something has just gone horribly wrong with ecryptfs... my home directory seems to have gone back in time
<hyperhacker> aside from some settings like my panel position, everything I just spent several hours copying is gone... all back to the way it was after installing
<ocs> hi. how can I display the thumbnail of an icon on the desktop ?
<marabout> I'd like to install xubuntu on my ubuntu (8.10) I tried via Synaptic but got errors. Can I have the command(s) to do it via the Terminal?
<knome> marabout, try "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" in terminal and see if it gives you any error messages
<marabout> knome: i seem to have a few other vers of ubuntu according to grub menu on log on. Do I need to delete those prior to doing this
<knome> marabout, nope.
<marabout> knome: can you tell how I can delete those other versions/partitions as it is a small HD (20gb)
<marabout> knome: i have started xubuntu install process already and no errors so far...
<knome> marabout, can you be more specific about those versions? are they just versions with different kernel versions?
<marabout> knome: I'm running 8.10 currently. on log in at grub I see a couple versions of 8.04 (safe, recovery, etc) that I dont need/use at all
<knome> weird.
<knome> marabout, can you run them?
<Sysi> what is your partitioning like?
<marabout> knome: i suppose so. i can try. the xubuntu update has finished. the only errors were 'failed to fetch thunderbird'
<marabout> knome: I can restart and then select an 8.04 vers and see what happens
<knome> marabout, sure. Sysi might be able to help you better with them after you come back :)
<marabout> Sysi: not sure what you mean exactly. the machine is an compaq presario 5000 so it had WIN95/98 on it and i just installed ubuntu over it
<Sysi> well, i just thouht that could you possibly have made dualboot by accident
<marabout> Sysi: yeah it probably is a dual boot as the grub menu lists WIN95/98 as well as the other ubuntu vers (8.04/8.10)
<Sysi> "sudo fdisk -l" or gparted shows your partitions
<marabout> Sysi: I see /sda 1,2,5,6,7,8 with 1 being win95 2=Extended 5=Linux 6=Linux swap /Solaris  7=Linux 8=Linux swap /Solaris
<Sysi> yeah, seems that you got several ubuntu/linux installations
<marabout> Sysi: is there a (safe) way to get rid of them?
<Sysi> you can delete overall partitions, it's easy to do with gparted
<Sysi> it tells which are currently in use
<marabout> Sysi: type in "gparted" into terminal, Yes?
<Sysi> but it depends about currently used partitions how hard it's to get entire drive to use
<Sysi> it's also in menu
<Sysi> "system"
<knome> marabout, if you have nothing to lose and you're willing to get rid of all the windows installations as well as the current ubuntu installations, it might just be easier to do a clean install with ubuntu disc and partition the disc correctly in the installation phase
<Sysi> that would be easiest
<Sysi> i actually did reinstall because of that
<marabout> Sysi: Wheh. Well let me ask a question taking all this into consideration.
<Sysi> you can deal with partitions by livecd and change fstab but that might be a bit coplicated
<Sysi> *complicated
<marabout> I have compaq presario P3 900mhz 30GB HD 100system bus 256 or 512Ram. (Have children in the house) and some other older desktops. Should I lean more towards Xubuntu, Kubuntu or edubuntu in terms of incorporating the older machines that are available
<knome> marabout, xubuntu definitely.
<knome> marabout, kubuntu is way more heavy.
<marabout> Sysi: there is nothing on the computer beyond OS so erase and install is not a problem (beyond the time it will take)
<marabout> knome: ok good to know as I was thinking kubuntu was lighter than (reg) ubuntu
<knome> marabout, no, not really. kde (used by kubuntu) takes quite a lot resources than gnome (used by ubuntu).
<marabout> knome: hmm, thought i had read the opposite. some pages seemed to indicate kde over gnome for older machines or speed or something like that
<knome> marabout, hmm, interesting. if you happen to find those sources, please link me :)
<marabout> knome:  but I'm a newbie so I could have just confused the issue
<knome> marabout, kde is known to be heavier than gnome. at most it is the same. xfce (what xubuntu uses) is known as the lightweight DE.
<marabout> knome: ok i found it. it was a forum post so it was an opinion espoused as opposed to canonical documentation. I'd read so much that i must have blurred the topics - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345327
<marabout> Sysi: if i understand you correctly i can insert liveCD run computer from that and enter some commands to delete unwanted partitions?
<knome> marabout, i can't even find a post there that says kubuntu is faster, but w/e ;)
<Sysi> marabout: if you're making clean installation, just use "use entire drive" option in partitioning
<Sysi> knome: i know some people who say that kubuntu is ligter, or was at least back at the time of 3.5
<knome> Sysi, :|
<Sysi> i think it's mostly about settings
<knome> Sysi, where's the arguments?
<marabout> knome:  like I said, i had read so much it all became blurred. so is it safe to say that the reason kubuntu looks so stunningly different is because it uses so much resource to achieve that effect?
<knome> marabout, yes, that's mostly becuase.
<knome> *because
<knome> with modern pc's you barely can feel the difference, if at all. it all comes down tho hardware :)
<marabout> knome: what i have here is not necessarily modern. I assume by modern you mean post 2005 or +> 2gHz ?
<Sysi> modern means at least dual core
<bsulzer> hi ev'ryone. i'd like to find out if my logitech mouse is sending a middle click event to the os, if i press it... does anyone have a suggestion?
<marabout> then I am definitely in the stone age
<marabout> Sysi: so then I should be leaning towards Xubuntu, Yes. Any version to favor and/or avoid
<psycho_oreos> also with video cards/RAM that seems to be a little off the marks
<knome> marabout, you rprobably should go with 9.10 if you have 256 or 512.
<knome> (ram)
<marabout> knome:  i typed 256 or 512 because I may need to sacrifice 256 to put into another machine. i don't necessarily need the latest/greatest vers. I kinda of die-hard mac man but am slowing moving over to Ubuntu and want to set up machines for the children using ubuntu for reasons which are becoming clearer to all of us computer users...
<marabout> knome: BTW that xubuntu update that i installed. how do i switch over to it from the Ubuntu that I am running?
<knome> marabout, from gdm (the login screen), select xfce session
<knome> marabout, you can run the newest version with 256 as well, but it will be a bit slow. older versions would work better, but they are not supported anymore thus i'm still recommending you 9.10
<knome> bsulzer, middle click should paste copied text
<marabout> knome: hmm didnt see that option but will reboot and try again
<knome> marabout, just log out
<knome> marabout, and see the login screen where you type your username and password
<marabout> knome: ok waiting on the reboot process
<marabout> knome: so you mean where it says options click on the' select session'
<knome> marabout, yes.
<marabout> knome: there are 5 choices besides  "last session" the only which seems remotely close to xfce is "Run Xclient script"
<knome> marabout, that's not the correct one. you should do the installation again. but then again, if you anyway need to fiddle with the partitions, just install again.
<marabout> knome: others are "Gnome, failsafe gnome, failsafe terminal, secure Remote Terminal"
<knome> no, none of those is the correct one. something failed in the installation.
<marabout> knome: i'd like to install Xubuntu and scratch the rest. Do you have a link for the xubuntu disc download, though I would prefer to try and do it all from the terminal, i.e. delete older versions, partitions, install xubuntu - but that may not be possible. Again I am a newbie...
<bsulzer> knome, ok does this work in all programs?
<knome> bsulzer, should, i think
<knome> marabout, see http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<bsulzer> knome, well it doesnt work at all. where do i have to look?
<knome> bsulzer, check applications/xfce menu -> settings -> mouse
<knome> bsulzer, ...that actually made little sense :)
<knome> bsulzer, let me think ;)
<bsulzer> knome, applications -> settings -> mouse is only to switch rightie and leftie and reverse scroll. any other thing i can't configure
<knome> bsulzer, which xubuntu version do you have?
<bsulzer> karmic
<bsulzer> knome, karmic
<bsulzer> knome, i read something about evdev, but i'm not sure wether it's overkill to use more than 7 buttons...
<marabout> knome: a link on the page you posted lead me to this - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfceintrepid - i assume that since i did not start with xfce/Xubuntu that i cannot use the method described there?
<marabout> knome: to get to Xubuntu that is
<knome> marabout, you could start with that, but it doesn't remove dual-boot installations.
<marabout> knome: ok i'll start there and see Then perhaps you can give me a tip on removing those other versions/partitions if it is possible via terminal
<knome> marabout, you'd need live cd for that, as sysi said. i really recommend a clean install if you don't have anything to lose. it would be faster as well.
<knome> bsulzer, i have no experience on evdev
<bsulzer> knome, well me too
<knome> bsulzer, is your /etc/X11/xorg.conf empty or not?
<bsulzer> knome, nope, the nvidia driver wrote something in there
<marabout> knome: could i do that with a 1gb usb drive or do I need a newer machine to do that type of stuff? - Just trying to avoid dloading and then burning to disc
<knome> marabout, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<marabout> knome: keeping in mind that xubuntu 9.10 is supported and earlier vers are not. Should i use 9.10 even though desktop mHz is only 900?
<homebrewcider> hey there, is there someone that can help please. This is a fresh install of Xubuntu 9.10, my resolution is always set low when I log in as a regular user. When i log in as root, it's always fine @ 1680 x 1050. I have copied my xorg.conf file if someone can please have a look at it and tell me what I'm doing wrong please
<knome> marabout, yes, i'd say so.
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/1755859
<bsulzer> knome, i just adjusted my xorg.conf file to my mouse
<knome> bsulzer, it works?
<bsulzer> knome, not yet
<bsulzer> knome, i got a 4 button mouse so i did Option "Buttons" "6"
<bsulzer> the middle click still doesn't work
<bsulzer> the middle click still doesn't work
<knome> doesn't it? :)
<bsulzer> sry
<knome> what do you have in the "Emulate3Buttons" option?
<knome> i have "no"
<bsulzer> knome, i also adjusted the ZAxisMapping to "5" "6" and emulate3Buttons is "no"
<bsulzer> knome, oops, i think i forgot to do the Device option to /dev/input/mice
<bsulzer> knome, i have /dev/psaux but it seems to work too. when i do cat /dev/psaux there is also the 'garbage output' when i use the mouse
<knome> hmm
<knome> even i'd like to be useful, this starts to go beyond my technical limits
<bsulzer> knome, well thx anyway
<knome> np. good luck!
<bsulzer> hello ev'rybody i've got the following problem: i got a 4 (6 with wheel) button mouse and i'd like to get it to work. how do i do that?
<bsulzer> for clarification: ev'rything works except the middle click
<bsulzer> the 'both button trick' seems to work though
<marabout> knome: downloaded a program to create a bootable usb but window is asking for an app to open. What is used for file extraction in Linux/ubuntu?
<marabout> knome: it wont self-extract as I tried double-clicking and it only brought up the dialog box
<knome> marabout, did you read the tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick ?
<marabout> knome: yes and based on the possibility that the cpu may not be readily bootable from USB i got the program called unetbootin
<knome> marabout, did you check if you can boot from usb?
<knome> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<knome> hmh
<marabout> knome:  i chose to use unetbootin so downloaded it but do not know how to open the file, i.e. locate which program is assigned to open programs in linux/ubuntu
<Sysi> you can get unetbootin from repositories
<monsoongroover> ?
<knome> !
<hal> good morning
<marabout> trying to install 9.10 on a compaq presario 900mhz w/512 ram it has U8.10 but seems to be choking on install. any suggestions?
<ablomen> marabout, try the alternate install cd
<marabout> ablomen: man, that will be another ubuntu disc floating around... Any hope trying safe graphics mode on the install or is that just a waste of time?
<ablomen> you can always try
<marabout> ablomen: it appears that the monitor screen is a/the problem, although if I tap the power button i saw a mssg saying something about grmb loader not allowiing install. I'll try & reproduce the message
<marabout> i'm having to do safe graphics install on 9.10 due to probs on install. is there a way to download better/correct grpahics drivers after install is finished (Dell Triniton 17" monitor)
<charlie-tca__> yes, first try Applications -> Settings -> display
<charlie-tca__> Then try Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<charlie-tca__> If those don't work, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<marabout> charlie-tca__: Ok still waiting on installer to finish but will do when that is done. thnx
<charlie-tca__> no problem
<charlie-tca__> good luck with it
<marabout> charlie-tca__:  yeah its a compaq presario 5000 w/900mHz and 256 ram I had ubuntu 8.10 which seemed fine but thought I should drop down to Xubuntu since it (is said to) use(s) less resources
<charlie-tca__> It does, which version are you installing?
<marabout> charlie-tca__: xubuntu 9.10
<marabout> charlie-tca__:  when I went to -> hardware drivers it said " no proprietary drivers are installed on your system"
<charlie-tca__> okay
<charlie-tca__> then maybe the wiki page will help.
<charlie-tca__> That just means your video card should be supported by the kernel. "keyword - should"
<marabout> charlie-tca__: ok i have been on the wiki page and will prob need to digest that info a little more. As for updates - the Red arrow at to of window is telling me I need 120+ things. It says ubuntu and not Xubuntu. It iwll not give me non-xubuntu updates will it?
<charlie-tca__> If you installed using the Xubuntu installation disk, it will be fine. It needs to update the stuff. Xubuntu is built on Ubuntu, and most items will refer to Ubuntu because of that.
<charlie-tca__> The only issue I run into is doing troubleshooting things, because some procedures are Gnome specific, and won't work for us.
<marabout> charlie-tca__:  ok thanks. the resolution seems fine though there is a bit of a lag when it boots up which i am assuming is due to graphics. i guess there is no command for finding a driver out there in cyberspace which will play nice with the dell monitor and Xbuntu
<charlie-tca__> The graphics are built into the kernel now. If you opened Synaptic Package Manager and searched for "xserver-xorg-video" you would see a bunch of video drivers installed
<boogerman> I've heard commentary stating Ubuntu 9.10 suffers from instability issues.  Is this still the case?
<charlie-tca__> depends on what you are referring to
<boogerman> I'm trying to get my only system up with a persistent OS (using a live CD at the moment), and I don't really want to wait until May for the next LTS version...
<charlie-tca__> I run Xubuntu 9.10 using ext3 with no issues, using nvidia 185 video driver
<charlie-tca__> It really depends on the hardware, I think.
<charlie-tca__> ext4 may still have some issues, which is why I am using ext3
<boogerman> That's selectable during a fresh install, right?
<charlie-tca__> yes
<charlie-tca__> Is there anything specific that you are worried about?
<boogerman> Well, not really.  I just don't want the damn thing to go kabloowey after a few hours like this live CD.
<boogerman> I lost a lot of data off a flash drive when it crashed recently.
<charlie-tca__> Install with ext3, then. If you carry the /home forward, delete the ~/.cache and ~/.config files and set things up again.
<charlie-tca__> ah-ha. I lost a hard drive last week, but it may have just been real old
<charlie-tca__> (and I was testing lucid with it)
<boogerman> I can just partition /home off, right?  I was planning to reformat the rest of it.
<charlie-tca__> yes, if it is not it's own partition now, back up first.
<boogerman> But of course.
<charlie-tca__> Then you can, with effort, try to reformat the rest and keep /home
<boogerman> Mkay.  Additionally, I can do a rolling update to Xubuntu 10.04 when it comes out in a few months?
<charlie-tca__> yes
<TheSheep> wow, I managed to zero all disks on a running linux without it crashing
<TheSheep> and I started with the partition on which the dd binary was!
<TheSheep> how is that even possible :)
 * charlie-tca__ did not think it was possible
<TheSheep> I wonder if I can do the same with /proc/memory ;)
<gnudiego> Hi everone! Is Xubuntu gonna do well in celeron with 128mb ram?
<charlie-tca__> gnudiego: no
<charlie-tca__> Not enough ram
<charlie-tca__> Even installing from the alternate cd, I don't know if the desktop will start
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<gnudiego> ok thx! It's there some ubuntu-based distro with that requ's
<gnudiego> ?
<gnudiego> (or better: my box can run)
<gnudiego> ?
<likemindead> Maybe CrunchBang Linux.
<likemindead> It uses Openbox.
<charlie-tca__> or lubuntu might work
<likemindead> antiX (MEPIS) is good too, though Debian based, not Ubuntu.
<likemindead> It uses Fluxbox.
<gnudiego> thx checkin'out
<Sysi> lubuntu, if project is "ready"
<charlie-tca__> I keep getting told it works good on old hardware? somebody blowing smoke?
<Sysi> lubuntu? it flew on my netbook
 * likemindead still recommends CrunchBang... ;-)
<Sysi> that's also good propably
<charlie-tca__> bottom line is that xubuntu with a gui is not going to work good in 128MB ram
<gnudiego> I'm checkin out CrunchBang.. and rocks! (at least in the screenshots)
<Venim> hey guys, how do i get my gtk version upgraded
<Venim> i'm hoping to get like 2.16 or 2.18
<TheSheep> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<TheSheep> !relese
<TheSheep> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Venim>  uh, that's the OS version
<Venim> i couldn't care less about that
<TheSheep> gtk is part of the os
<TheSheep> you upgrade it all together
<Venim> so 9.10 doesn't come with anything higher?
<Venim> or perhaps you could tell me the version it comes with
<TheSheep> !info gtk
<Venim> as i assume it would be current
<ubottu> Package gtk does not exist in karmic
<TheSheep> !info libgtk2
<ubottu> Package libgtk2 does not exist in karmic
<TheSheep> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-0 (source: gtk+2.0): The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.3-1ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 2296 kB, installed size 5712 kB
<Venim> so ubuntu only does come with 2.0
<Venim> ok
<TheSheep> 2.18 in karmic
<TheSheep> (2.0 is the name of the line)
<Venim> o
<Venim> hmmm
<Venim> !info pygtk
<ubottu> Package pygtk does not exist in karmic
<Venim> !info python-gtk2
<ubottu> python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1503 kB, installed size 5456 kB
<Venim> hmmm
<TheSheep> you can also /msg ubottu
<Venim> k
<Venim> ok, well i guess i'll go to a different chan
<Venim> yeah, i guess that's not the problem
 * charlie-tca__ thinks he did not like TheSheep's answer much
<TheSheep> can't please everyone
<charlie-tca__> heh, probably can't please some anythime
<TheSheep> I'm ready to live with this
<charlie-tca__> I needed a laugh today!
<alonzo_highsmith> can anyone recommend a good terminal pager? What I want to do is set up all my SSH connections to my servers and use a pager to start them.
<TheSheep> by pager you don't mean programs like more and less?
<alonzo_highsmith> No really what I want is some sort of stacking type launcher. I administer over 100 servers and am looking for a simple way to connect that does not require me all the time to verify the server names
<TheSheep> I just put their names in .ssh/config
<alonzo_highsmith> Even a boolmark type system would be fine. Too bad the Xubuntu Terminal program does not appear to support bookmarks or favorites for SSH sessions
<TheSheep> with keys and sernames
<TheSheep> usernames
<TheSheep> then I can just type 'ssh alias'
<TheSheep> well, you can just add launchers to the panel or on the desktop
<TheSheep> or in some directory
<TheSheep> just type 'ssh yourserver' as the command and check 'run in terminal'
<alonzo_highsmith> that would be fine if I had only a few but he all have non-intuitive and not easily remembered names such as ecartproddb01 or isisuat01
<TheSheep> that's why you make aliases
<alonzo_highsmith> That launcher idea may be exactly what I am looking for.
<alonzo_highsmith> The problem I have is remembering them all. With an alias pressumably I would have to remember the alias I need.
<TheSheep> give them meaningful names
<alonzo_highsmith> So a list would be the way to go given the large quantity
<TheSheep> like 'print' or by the client name
<alonzo_highsmith> How I wish I could rename them all. Frankly
<TheSheep> you can rename them in your own .ssh/config
<alonzo_highsmith> They are just about all Oracle DB or Oracle Clusters. A few reverse invoke servers.
<TheSheep> also, consider using a wiki for keeping all the notes, especially if there are more poeple in your team
<alonzo_highsmith> Yeah I may have to do that and keep a mini notepad handy of their real FQDN's
<TheSheep> you make a page for every server, and put notes about installing things or making backups
<alonzo_highsmith> Yeah there are five of us. I am putting a wiki together currently.
<TheSheep> keep it messy :)
<alonzo_highsmith> You bet! ;-)
<TheSheep> if it's too clean, nobody will edit it and it will get outdated fast
<alonzo_highsmith> It won't be hard with so many servers
<alonzo_highsmith> three fifths of the group are about to retire. Not me unfortunately
<TheSheep> brain drain, hurts
<alonzo_highsmith> documentation is painfully boring too.
<TheSheep> working in pair is a fun way of improving the bus factor
<alonzo_highsmith> but I spent many a late night in my career thanking either me or whomever wrote the DR proceedures for a given server.
<TheSheep> even when one person nly watches
<TheSheep> only*
<TheSheep> I have this habit of copy& pasting all more complicated commands into a day log (just a text file)
<alonzo_highsmith> Yeah I agree. We seem to keep fairly busy. It is a K-12 school system
<alonzo_highsmith> Yeah I learned that from a software developer turned sysadmin and it has saved me more times than I can count
<TheSheep> then, when I find myself using some command often, I copy it to another file, with common commands
<TheSheep> then you put it on the wiki
<alonzo_highsmith> That is something I need to look at too  and throw it on a wiki.
<TheSheep> make pages like "find all large files" or "logrotate templates"
<alonzo_highsmith> I appreciate the great advice... Thank You!
#xubuntu 2010-01-19
<monsoongroover> ?
<monsoongroover> is there anybody out there ?
<Balsaq> yup
<monsoongroover> cool.
<monsoongroover> have you heard of a bug in xubuntu that causes the login screen to re appear continuously when booting up ?
<Balsaq> in 9.10?
<monsoongroover> yeah the latest release
<Balsaq> i have heard of several bugs in 9.10
<monsoongroover> this one in particular?
<Balsaq> no
<Balsaq> sounds like a grub issue
<monsoongroover> i've seen other instances of it in the forums.
<Balsaq> do you eventually get around it?
<monsoongroover> i must confess that i am a total N00B . 3 days
<Balsaq> i have had xubuntu for a few months now, but i also use a few other distros. i must confess that i have never had a problem with 904
<monsoongroover> i re installed and checked the "Automatic Login" radio button. it helps but the problem still comes back
<Balsaq> i use a username and password
<Balsaq> wonder if that would help fix it
<monsoongroover> when i do that , the login box re appears ad infinitum
<Balsaq> dual boot?
<monsoongroover> no only xubuntu
<Balsaq> installed to the HD?
<monsoongroover> yup
<Balsaq> what kind of hardware
<monsoongroover> amd 500+ mhz 32 g hd
<Balsaq> ram?
<monsoongroover> 256 meg ram
<Balsaq> on my computers that are like yours i use puppylinux
<Balsaq> i have one 400mgz and one 450
<monsoongroover> tell me more
<Balsaq> puppylinux works better computers like yours
<Balsaq> at least that had been my experience
<Balsaq> if yours runs fast pay no attention too me
<monsoongroover> i'll look into it
<Balsaq> its a bit of a pain to install
<CharlesR> using xubuntu 9.10, trying to set up networking to several windows machines, i bring up shared folders and am told nfs or smb must be installed. i say go ahead and install both, type my password, and shortly it again says they have to be installed, as many times as i try. firefox accesses th eweb with no problems.
<monsoongroover> thanks
<Balsaq> is xubuntu fast on your 500mgz?
<monsoongroover> fast enough
<xubunoobie> Hello.  Could I ask a question about java in xubuntu
<SMQBlot> anyone knows if there are a xubuntu repos?
<xubunoobie> does anyone know how to get java installed?
<Sysi> xubunoobie: what you're gonna do with it?
<Sysi> propably sun-java-jre6 or something is what you're searching for
<xubunoobie> sysi:  I am getting closer.  In synaptic, I noticed that the openjdk ice tea browser plugin wasn't installed.  So I just did that.  It still doesn't quite work, but at least something is happening now (box appears and seems to almost start java) instead of just saying "You don't have java"
<Sysi> i'd recommend to to remove everything you've installed and install "xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Sysi> java comes with that, and many useful things also
<xubunoobie> That was the first thing that I did (this is a fresh install as of 2 days ago)
<Sysi> have you searched plugins with firefox?
<xubunoobie> xubuntu restricted extras somehow left the browser plugin out though
<xubunoobie> sysi: you mean about:plugins
<xubunoobie> oops for some reason it made a face
<xubunoobie> about : plugins
<xubunoobie> that is better
<Sysi> no, tools → plugins
<xubunoobie> sysi: Thank you.  There is a lot listed including many java plugins
<xubunoobie> Iced Tea web browser plugin
<xubunoobie> iced tea java web browser plugin
<Sysi> B[Bthat should work
<xubunoobie> Yes I thought that it should
<xubunoobie> almost works
<xubunoobie> box appears where something should be happening----this is more activity than it did before I installed the plugin
<Sysi> the java applet can be problem itself
<xubunoobie> I am on the java test on the  Sun website
<xubunoobie> Is there another java test that you know of?
<xubunoobie> I found some
<Sysi> if that works where you need java, it works :)
<Sysi> the applet that you need
<xubunoobie> Ok.  I found a website with examples of java applets.  They appear to be working.  That is weird that the java test on the Sun website doesn't work, but those do.
<xubunoobie> Thank you for the suggestion
<CharlesR> using xubuntu 9.10, trying to set up networking to several windows machines, i bring up shared folders and am told nfs or smb must be installed. i say go ahead and install both, type my password, and shortly it again says they have to be installed, as many times as i try. firefox accesses th eweb with no problems.
<TheSheep> CharlesR: I think it has a bug, just close it and open it again (the good ol windows way_
<TheSheep> )
<CharlesR> ive done that several times
<TheSheep> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<maverick> how can i remap ctrl + alt + backspace to restart gdm in karmic?
<xubunoobie> Hello!  If my ipod will not mount after installint the restricted extras package and the ipod plugin for ehaile.  Is there something I am missing?
<TheSheep> xubunoobie: what's the error?
<maverick> how can i remap ctrl + alt + backspace to restart gdm in karmic xubuntu?
<Sysi> http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2009/11/12/recovering-ctrl-alt-backspace-functionality-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/
<xubunoobie> TheSheep: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<xubunoobie> I haven't rebooted since installing the exhaile ipod plugin.  Do you think that will help?
<xubunoobie> I am having a little trouble getting my ipod to be recognized.  I get an error:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so    I installed the "restriced extras"  and the ipod plugin for exaile, then rebooted.  Is there something that I overlooked?
<TheSheep> xubunoobie: I think the ipod is not visible as disk
<TheSheep> xubunoobie: by design
<Pres-Gas> xubunoobie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<xubunoobie> oh wow.  Is there a remedy for that?  Supposedly Exaile  has support for ipod
<TheSheep> it should be visible in exaile as a media player
<xubunoobie> Pres-Gas:  Thank you. My synaptic says this not installed yet.  I will try it.  Thank you again!
<xubunoobie> gtkpod
<xubunoobie> Hello.  I am still getting this message when I plug in the ipod. mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so  .
<xubunoobie> I thought for sure that that would work
<xubunoobie> (installing gtkpod)
<becker_11> Morning!
<becker_11> I've installed Gwibber and call me stupid but I can't find a button or menu option anywhere to actually send a message ... using identi.ca
<likemindead> !gwibber
<likemindead> Hmm...
<likemindead> Worthless bot...
 * charlie-tca kicks the bot
<likemindead> Sorry, becker_11, I've never used Gwibber. :-\
<charlie-tca> Maybe gwibber doesn't have that feature yet?
<becker_11> charlie-tca, I created the account and it asked for send and receive and I ticked both but yeah it's frustrating
<charlie-tca> I believe it :-(
<becker_11> not as frustrating as nutting out the curl script I've been working on for 2 days to update identica from the shell but close
<NameMe> hello i have a small problem
<knome> !ask | NameMe
<ubottu> NameMe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NameMe> oafiid:gnome-indacatoraplet incountered a problem while loading and fastuserswichapplet and _panel_trashapplett while installing the live cd
<NameMe> ubuntu isnt installed on the pc yet its supose to be running from the cd
<NameMe> not sure if i wont to make perm changes
<knome> NameMe, are you trying to install ubuntu or xubuntu?
<NameMe> sorry for many lines
<NameMe> oh ouch
<NameMe> umm i requested a cd by mail its a ubuntu 9.10 but.....
<knome> not that it would make big difference, but if i'm correc gnome-indicatorapplet refers to gnome which means ubuntu
<NameMe> it says desktop adition im trying to load it on a laptop
<knome> NameMe, does the cd say ubuntu or xubuntu?
<NameMe> ubuntu
<knome> desktop edition means it is for "non-servers"
<knome> you probably should ask #ubuntu. they might know if this is a known bug or issue. i've never heard of that
<knome> does it stop you from doing something, btw?
<NameMe> cool should work on laptop tho?
<knome> yes, will work on laptop.
<NameMe> havent tryed
<NameMe> lets see
<knome> okay. it might just be some warning you can ignore :)
<NameMe> what like play a game?
<knome> i mean, when you get the message, are you expecting something to happen that doesn't happen?
<knome> i suppose not, trying to figure out from the warning :)
<NameMe> im getting the message when loading the cd
<knome> yeah. just don't worry too much about it
<knome> i don't think it really makes any difference
<NameMe> humm ok
<NameMe> so how is your day?
<NameMe> =)
<knome> well, night. it's 1:30am and i'm planning to go to bed :P
<knome> the day was okay, though ;)
<NameMe> heh well good night and ty so far
<knome> np. feel free to ask more, there usually is people even from your timezone ;)
<knome> night everybody o/
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to disable launch notification in xubuntu?
<GSF1200S> i cant remove libstartup-notification0 without apt wanting to remove everything. archs xfce didnt have this package as necessary..
<GSF1200S> if anyone comes around and knows an answer or has an idea, just ping me
#xubuntu 2010-01-20
<Juanantonio> Hi, anyone there?
<SMQBlot> are there a xubuntu repos?
<cody-somerville> We use the same repository as Ubuntu.
<king_crimson> i'm going to guess.. this channel is not for support for "xUbuntu" ... the xbox ubuntu distro?
<gdubbus> lol xbox ubuntu distro
<gdubbus> never heard of such a thing
<king_crimson> yeah it's the same name different capitalization :)
<king_crimson> nothing else to do with my old xbox 1
<gdubbus> hmm yeah, I've only seen linux running on a ps3 as far as consoles go but I'm not big into modding that kind of hardware
<gdubbus> but no, this def an xcfe-ubuntu channel
<king_crimson> ok, well i thought i'd check. thanks.
<joseantonio> hi everyone
<cody-somerville> hi
<gdubbus> anybody try debian out?
<cody-somerville> yea
<gdubbus> I'm dling testing right now. my 9.10 install has had some pretty bad issues
<gdubbus> so figure I'll give debian a shot
<CharlesR> using xubuntu 9.10, trying to set up networking to several windows machines, i bring up shared folders and am told nfs or smb must be installed. i say go ahead and install both, type my password, and shortly it again says they have to be installed, as many times as i try. firefox accesses th eweb with no problems.
<gdubbus> do you have samba set up?
<CharlesR> no, tried and failed to install it
<gdubbus> did you do a apt-get install samba-common? or samba4?
<gdubbus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<gdubbus> follow that guide
<gdubbus> and then
<gdubbus> check out pyneighborhood
<gdubbus> thats a method you'll need to actually browse windows shares
<CharlesR> will look there
<CharlesR> thanks
<NameMe> im trying to dual boot ubuntu 9.10 desktop i get to step 7 /dev/sda1/ device ntfs type then choose change what the heck do i do from there?
<NameMe> mieow
<NameMe> the edit partition window pops up umm
<NameMe> it says do not use the partition by default
<NameMe> under use as
<Sysi> ubuntu can automatically modify and create partitions
<NameMe> would be nice but it isnt
<NameMe> it all shows green
<NameMe> no partition
<Sysi> what do you mean?
<NameMe> ot on the 6th selection
<NameMe> all is blue
<NameMe> when installing from live cd
<NameMe> step i should alow me to partition it all auto like u say
<NameMe> it only ask me 2 questions
<NameMe> delete windows or
<NameMe> specify partitions manualy
<NameMe> ....
<NameMe> i have tryed to use the gparted
<NameMe> with no sucess
<Sysi> you create partitions with installers partition editor
<Sysi> or well, you can also use gparted
<NameMe> umm gparted isnt doing what it should
<NameMe> nether is the one that came with the cd
<Sysi> ugh, this wlan truly is horrible
<NameMe> ill continue to type numbers saying how much space i want to free up
<NameMe> it will never give me a next screen
<NameMe> just goes back to 000
<NameMe> 0
<NameMe> what is wlan/
<NameMe> ?
<Sysi> wireless lan, also called wifi
<mikubuntu> is there a way for me to set dolphin as the default file browser for all my apps?  like when i'm browsing for a picture to upload, etc...?
<NameMe> yeah i cant get 3 com working ether lol
<NameMe> oh well one step at a time
<NameMe> question can ubuntu 9.10 be dual booted with windows 2000 pro?
<bucket529> Drat. I used the 'Display' control panel to change the resolution of one user. Now that user cannot log in - the GDM login screen keeps recycling, so I suspect X is restarting. Other users can log in just fine. How can I change that user's dispplay settings from the recovery command line, so that user can log in?
<NameMe> any one know how to use gparted? mabey im doing somthing wrong
<NameMe> i have tryed for 4 days to partition this could be a sighn i should just stay with windows
<NameMe> wanted to try it =(
<NameMe>  
<NameMe> BBL
<mikubuntu> is there a way for me to set dolphin as the default file browser for all my apps?  like when i'm browsing for a picture to upload, etc...?
<bucket529> I figured out my resolution problem - delete the file with the customized resolution saved at /home/USERNAME/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml   Restart, and all works again.
<NameMe> any one know how to use gparted?
<Sysi> it's easy
<Sysi> select partition you want to edit and umount it
<NameMe> im looking to resize the partition i want
<NameMe> it looked so easy on youtube
<Sysi> select the partition and select resize
<Sysi> you can shrink it by dragging edge with mouse
<NameMe> i am dragging all over nothing is moving
<NameMe> i can type the amount in megabites corect?
<Sysi> hmm, i can't remember
<mikubuntu> i found this, but i'm not sure exactly what portions of the file i'm sposed to change: You can edit the following file /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop  and change nautilus --no-desktop %U to d3lphin and it should cause all file handling to be done by d3lphin. This worked for me.
<mikubuntu> could someone help me implement this if you think its doable?
<NameMe> sorry im totaly new to ubuntu
<mikubuntu> i am who i am because of who we all are .. this is the spirit of ubuntu .. so i am you and you are me .. will you take the oath?
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<mikubuntu> is there a way for me to set dolphin as the default file browser for all my apps?  like when i'm browsing for a picture to upload, etc...?
<mikubuntu> i found this, but i'm not sure exactly what portions of the file i'm sposed to change: You can edit the following file /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop  and change nautilus --no-desktop %U to d3lphin and it should cause all file handling to be done by d3lphin. This worked for me.
<mikubuntu> could someone help me implement this if you think its doable?
<Sysi> you don't need to ask three times btw
<NameMe> sysi
<Sysi> ?
<NameMe> may i post a vidio depicting what im trying to say?
<Sysi> you're not using wubi?
<Sysi> do not use wubi, it's evil
<Sysi> idk if video would help at all
<NameMe> no the cd was sent to me from the netherlandspromese c/o ubuntu-kbuntu postbus 3174 4800dd breda
<mikubuntu> sysi, can you help me with my file editing issue?
<mikubuntu> nobody else seems to be active
<Sysi> maybe nobody knows
<Sysi> gksudo mousepad /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<NameMe> i ordered it from ubuntu website
<mikubuntu> i have the file opend with gedit, i am just not sure of the instruction
<mikubuntu> but better i'll close it and follow your instruction
<Sysi> find "nautilus --no-desktop %U"
<mikubuntu> yes i see that
<Sysi> from the file
<Sysi> i'd guess you need to replace "nautilus" with "dolphin", or how ever it's written
<mikubuntu> only on that line?
<NameMe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG5qcFpgpII when ever u have time =)
<Sysi> coming to that instruction, yes
<mikubuntu> and only that portion of the string?  just swap out dolphin for nautilus so that it reads =dolphin --no-desktop %U  ?
<Sysi> so it seems
<mikubuntu> what about all the other instances in the file where it refers to nautilus ?
<Sysi> dunno
<mikubuntu> so, maybe i shouldn't mess with it?
<Sysi> propably no
<mikubuntu> ok, thx
<Sysi> at least you now don't have too much to fix if it doesn't work after that
<NameMe> lol
<NameMe> good thinking
<mikubuntu> so you think its safe enough to try?
<NameMe> safe......
<NameMe> have backed up ?
<NameMe> have disk just incase all fails?
<mikubuntu> always have disk
<NameMe> =)
<mikubuntu> don't have backd up, don't know how to back  up that file
<Sysi> well, that can't mess up entire system
<Sysi> for that little change backup may isn't needed
<NameMe> true
<Sysi> but it's done like saving old as "file.desktop.old"
<mikubuntu> its not opening mousepad with that command you gave me
<NameMe> where it says new size (mib)  <total drive amount > if i change that will it make space for the aprtition/
<NameMe> ?
<NameMe> it has the exact amount total my hard drive
<NameMe> heh i guess try and see
<NameMe> =(
<NameMe> this is bugging me
<mikubuntu> sysi, will i need to restart to make it take effect?  just tried to browse photos from yahoo mail and the nautilus file mgr still came up
<Sysi> you can try that
<mikubuntu> k, b back in a few i guess .. thx
<NameMe> are u not trying to asist me any more sysi?
<NameMe> its all cool if so just dont enjoy asking questions with no reply
<Sysi> NameMe: i really don't know what to say
<NameMe> heh seems thats what im finding every where
<NameMe> its almost like im the only person to ever have this problem
<NameMe> lol
<NameMe> i will try the same question tomarrow
<NameMe> some one may know at some point lol
<NameMe> its not like i dont have perfectly running windows pc's to hold me off
<NameMe> some one will know eventualy
<mikubuntu> nope .. don't understand it, does not default to dolphin, and it keeps opening nautilus
<NameMe> would u say its best to just stick with windows ?
<NameMe> strange how windows just works mac os just works so far ubuntu is a head ach
<Sysi> why my windows don't "just work"
<MrNaz_yma> is it possible to easily mount remote volumes (samba shares etc) in a way that causes them to show up in thunar like a removable drive (usb flash drive, external hdd, etc) ? it'd make it clearer to users when they were working with remote filesystems
<Sysi> i need to install gazillion programs to do even basic things, and it's totally unusable after year
<NameMe> you might have done somthing to your windows
<Sysi> yeah, used it
<MrNaz_yma> NameMe: You're trolling, be careful or you'll be kicked.
<Sysi> MrNaz_yma: what do you think i'm doing to him :P
<NameMe> im actualy trying to get help
<NameMe> only one person tryed to help me
<Sysi> what is your problem, simply
<Sysi> what don't happen when should
<knome> MrNaz_yma, thunar 1.1.0 supports remote filesystem browsing
<NameMe> let me think of the best way to state it ....
<NameMe> simply
<knome> MrNaz_yma, + there is gigolo which should work for that
<Sysi> you can't shrink your current windows partition?
<NameMe> i have gparted open running ubuntu from the live cd it had my hard drive and curent partition nothing i do will shrink my curent partition
<Sysi> you have selected "resize"?
<NameMe> my curent partition is factory
<NameMe> yes
<NameMe> a windo pops up
<NameMe> what do i do in that window?
<Sysi> there is that picture about partition?
<Sysi> well, "picture"
<knome> Sysi, graph :P
<Sysi> morning..
<knome> morning and greetings from the lecture :P
<NameMe> alittle blue bar /dev/sda1 with arrows ether way minimum size listed max size listed free space preceding (mib0 and a box with a value of 0 new size with curent hard drive size total free sppace following 0 round to cylinders checked
<NameMe> thats almost every word i see outher than cancle and resize button but resize button is grey not collored
<knome> n
<NameMe> when i move mouse near arrows it turns to a double arrow mouse pointer
<knome> NameMe, have you tried to change the values?
<NameMe> i hold doun the mouse button and drag nothing hapens
<NameMe> when i change the values and hit enter it just goes back to prior set up
<knome> is it an ntfs partition?
<NameMe> yes
<NameMe> now where getting to smart questions
<NameMe> i wasnt happy with the ohwell fealing i was getting from outher helper =)
<knome> Sysi, do you know if gparted can resize ntfs partitions? i'm quite not sure
<Sysi> i think it should, but i haven't tried
<knome> and i can't check with my phone easily
<Sysi> at least installer sould be able to do that
<NameMe> installer keeps trying to remove windows compleetle
<knome> i wonder if you need to install ntfs-3g or sth
<NameMe> compleetly
<NameMe> humm how big is ntfs3g and can i use a usb removable device to install it?
<knome> i'm gonna check a few things now, brb
<knome> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<knome> NameMe, have you read that?
<NameMe> not sure gonna open link
<NameMe> humm
<knome> NameMe, can you get anywhere with it
<NameMe> give me a sec to read it looks alot like the same stuff i have been trying tho
<NameMe> guess i should say running from the live cd my partitions are not mounted that should make them easy to work with right?
<NameMe> ... this isnot the window i see in gparted from the live cd
<NameMe> it looks like the one from the install of ubuntu
<NameMe> we try think i have tryed this tho
<NameMe> As you can see, the actual size is 9421 MB. To change the size, you can use the arrows, to grow up or reduce the partition.
<NameMe> this is my exact problem
<NameMe> i cannot preform this task due to i dont know why
<NameMe> my mouse wont grow ir reduce the partition
<knome> maybe ask #ubuntu as this is not a xubuntu-specific issue
<NameMe> lol yeah makes sence
<NameMe> just got it from the web site lol
<NameMe> didnt think about the x before it
<knome> oh well
<knome> :)
<knome> bbl
<ouyes> an atracting question, how many computing capabilities will it be saved to change from gnome to xfce??
<gdubbus> not a ton, but if your machine is old at all you'll see the difference
<gdubbus> probably save a hundred megs of memory maybe more, never really tested though so I don't have anything to back that statement up with
<Pres-Gas> Hey all
<Pres-Gas> Lotta kerberos related updates from GNU recently...Shishi...GSSAPI
<petur> Hello friends
<peturrr> Do you consitter XFCE to be more stable than GNOME?
<charlie-tca> not always.
<charlie-tca> Xfce is simply an alternative to the gnome desktop envirnmoent
<peturrr> Okay
<peturrr> Long time ago i tried debian+xfce .. i didn't like ot much as it did not autodetct my portable harddrive and flashsticks
<peturrr> Is this issue resolved as of xubuntu 9.10 ?
<peturrr> detect = automount and open up the corresponding folders.
<slow-motion> hi
<charlie-tca> good question! AFAIK, it is resolved. As for opening the folders at mount, I do not think it does, you must specifically open them yourself.
<Pres-Gas> peturrr, I have been able to put many kinds of portable storage devices in and they show up.
<Pres-Gas> Hey, slow-motion
<charlie-tca> Much has changed in all the desktop environments since a "long time ago", though
<slow-motion> hi Pres-Gas
<Pres-Gas> Hmmm...I just installed ekiga on my 9.04 machine and it is not showing up in my menu.
<charlie-tca> Probably another one marked gnome only?
<charlie-tca> check in /usr/share/applications for the desktop file. If it is gnome specific, can you file a bug on it?
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, can I see in aptitude/synaptic if it is "gnome-only".  I am looking in applications now
<charlie-tca> The only place it tells us is in /usr/share/applications after it is installed, normally. All it means is whoever wrote the .desktop file decided only those using gnome will get the menu item
<Pres-Gas> So, just file a bug in ekiga?
<charlie-tca> against ekiga in launchpad
<charlie-tca> specify that the item does not show up in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I will then push it to the right people to have it fixed
<Pres-Gas> I will ping you when I report it.
<charlie-tca> It will be a line like this:  OnlyShowIn=GNOME;
<Pres-Gas> OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Mobile
<Pres-Gas> I am gonna hand hack it...what should it say, charlie-tca?
<charlie-tca> That is the line. If you copy that file to /home/$USER/.local/share/applications, it is better than changing it as root
<Pres-Gas> k, but what should it say?
<charlie-tca> But, either way, it is okay to add ";Xfce" to the line
<Pres-Gas> ahhh
<Pres-Gas> Case sensitive?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> oops, make that ;XFCE;
<charlie-tca> There should be a semi-colon after the last entry
<Pres-Gas> hmmm...there was no semicolon at the end of "Mobile"
<charlie-tca> I see that, but there should be
<Pres-Gas> hmmm...looks like a fix has been released, supposedly...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+bug/370677
<charlie-tca> comment #6 shows they dropped the patch?
<charlie-tca> no, mistake
<Pres-Gas> hmmm...I did not see that yet...multitasking
<charlie-tca> That patch was supposed to be in 8.10! I will look into this one further.
<Pres-Gas> Thanks, charlie-tca!
<charlie-tca> you are welcome. Thanks for finding it.
<p0lycarbonate> does compiz work on xubuntu? (9.4)
<Sysi> yes, but i only succeeded with emerald
<p0lycarbonate> hmm
<p0lycarbonate> i heard it was for kde is that right?
<Sysi> emerald is just for window borders
<Sysi> not specified to any working enviroment
<Sysi> my friend and some others also got it work with default, but i didn't
<p0lycarbonate> im downloading and installing compiz now.. i guess its downloading kde librarys
<p0lycarbonate> so it may work you say
<Sysi> have you watched tutorials?
<p0lycarbonate> :(
<Sysi> there's some good hints
<p0lycarbonate> ok im checking sry
<p0lycarbonate> thanks
<Sysi> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<p0lycarbonate> :))
<manish> hi....can some one tell me how i can manage the files installed on other partitions from the default file manager thuran...
<jmadrid> Hey all.. anybody home?
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<knome> no.
<charlie-tca__> !anybody
<knome> Sysi, sshhhh! ;)
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jmadrid> oh sorry ubottu. I was just being nice.
<likemindead> What's up, jmadrid?
<jmadrid> So, my question is... I upgraded to 9.10
<likemindead> Huzzah!
<likemindead> :D
 * charlie-tca__ thinks now it is broken
<jmadrid> have a Belkin Wireless PC Card and it now doesnt exist in the computer, after the upgrade.
<jmadrid> The previous version of Xubuntu detected it on the fly
<Sysi> knome: btw, why don't we have xubuntu stickers?
<jmadrid> Hello likemindead!
<knome> Sysi, i once thought i'd press them, but since it is not free/cheap, i don't want to press 10000 stickers myself and take the loss. :)
<knome> Sysi, if more people are interested in that, yes, we could have them printed
<knome> s/press/print/
<Sysi> knome: canonical or somebody isn't interested?
<Sysi> do we have design for stickers?
<knome> Sysi, if they would be interested, who wouldn't they ship free xubuntu discs as well?
<knome> Sysi, no we don't, but i was just thinking plain logo with transparent bg
<knome> Sysi, i can do more, if you have ideas and i think those are worth doing :P
<siznax> yay stickers!
<knome> i mean, financially interested.
<Sysi> hmm
 * charlie-tca__ thinks "I hate to say it, but we a part of Ubuntu... could use their stickers for the time being?"
<charlie-tca__> I think a design that is readily available would perhaps allow those who want stickers/buttons to have them made themselves
<siznax> the Ubuntu logo is nice, but i like the Xubuntu mouse. :)
<siznax> i put Ubuntu stickers on my "helpy selfy to Xubuntu" disks that i pass around, but blue/mouse Xubuntu stickers would be preferable
<siznax> surprising how much schwag gets peeps excited
<Sysi> knome: one thing i also have wanted to tell, if you'd be interested about following loco-stuff, we have #ubuntu-fi-tiimit
<Sysi> meetings every second sunday
<Sysi> idk about financial things, but i "know" one guy who's owning printing place
 * Ov3rf10w brb
<slow-motion> hi
<TheSheep> knome: you use a tablet with gimp?
<knome> TheSheep, with inkscape
<knome> Sysi, that would work (guy with printing place).
<TheSheep> knome: do you happen to know how to configure it's pad buttons in the application?
<knome> TheSheep, unfortunately i don't - my tablet doesn't have those
<knome> TheSheep, maybe they can be bound as "normal" keypresses?
<TheSheep> knome: they are treated as mouse buttons
<TheSheep> knome: and both inkscape and gimp seem to have some dialog for setting them, but I can't figure out how to use it
<TheSheep> knome: and documentation is nonexistent
<knome> TheSheep, maybe just trial and error? :/
<TheSheep> what do you think I did for the last two hours? :)
<knome> hehe
<TheSheep> I can set them up with the wacomctl tool
<TheSheep> but that's global
<knome> yeah
<knome> (i suppose you mean wacomcpl)
<TheSheep> and the mapping that makes sense in gimp doesn't make sense outside of it
<TheSheep> yeah
<knome> yup.
<knome> maybe write a script.. :P
<knome> bind to keypress -> start the script -> if active window is gimp, cause these keystrokes / if not, cause these
<TheSheep> and invoke it each time I switch windows?
<TheSheep> I didn't knwo xfwm4 can do that ;)
<knome> it can't but there are tools which let you do it
<TheSheep> I'm not going to change my window manager just for gimp
<knome> it's not a window manager change, actually
<TheSheep> devilspie?
<knome> as long as you can identify the active window and emulate keypresses...
<knome> wmctrl should help with the first
<knome> even if the xfce developers hate it :P
<TheSheep> meh, that's too much work, especially since gimp *does* seem to have it already
<knome> hehe
<knome> good luck then ;)
<TheSheep> I can change them with xsetwacom from commandline
<knome> yup
<TheSheep> somehow it hurts me to hack some scripts when the program already provides it
<knome> i know
<knome> but that's a workaround *for now*
<TheSheep> gimp hurts a lot ;)
<knome> that's why i don't use gimp
<TheSheep> btw, karmic has %$#^%$@^ up fdi file for wacom, had to hack on it to make applications see my tablet
<TheSheep> I thought ou'd test that before the release ;)
<TheSheep> you
<knome> hah
<knome> i didn't use an fdi file since a few weeks ago
<knome> (or didn't know using one)
<TheSheep> hopefully hal will go away soon
<TheSheep> (probably as soon as I learn to use it)
<knome> x)
<TheSheep> it's always like this, I suffer through some arcane and overly complex system, and when I finally start to get a hang of it and become productive, it's replaced with something less documented and more opaque
<knome> yeah.
<TheSheep> grub 2, new gdm, upstart...
<knome> those still might be improvements over the old system
<knome> well new gdm isn't :P
<TheSheep> I miss the ability to have a grub menu on esc
<TheSheep> I have to boot a livecd now instead of recovery mode
<knome> oh well :)
<knome> at least you are able to do it
<TheSheep> a pretty large step back, almost as bad as removing alt+ctrl+backspace
<knome> think of the people who can't find a way around it
<knome> but you can get alt+ctrl+backspace back .P
<TheSheep> I can also install old grub
<knome> sure
<TheSheep> but that's beside the point
<TheSheep> I can make my own distribution
<Pres-Gas> TheSheep, what about holding down "shift", that should give you back your menu (did I already talk about this with you?).
<Pres-Gas> it moved from esc to shift for some reason
<Pres-Gas> I am with you about the less documented and more opaque though, TheSheep
<Besogon> Have you heard about TeX and especially about "texi2dvi" script?
<Besogon> May be someone used it before?
<charlie-tca__> TheSheep: you haven't turned the menu on in grub2?
<TheSheep> charlie-tca__: I did, but now it shows every time
<TheSheep> Pres-Gas: not me, but noted, thanks
<charlie-tca__> sorry :-(
<alexplank> hi
<TheSheep> !hi alexplank
<Pres-Gas> TheSheep, I got that shift thing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<TheSheep> I'm just complaining that I'm becoming to lazy to constantly learn new things as they change :)
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, but there is absolutely NO consistency even though the package names are similar...so psychologically, you would think many of the shortcuts and features you know and love from GDM or grub would still be there, but NOOOOOOOOO!
<Pres-Gas> We are just gonna rip it all out and start fresh...and still call it the same thing.
<TheSheep> change is the only constant
<Pres-Gas> I do like the potentiality of upstart, though I come from OS X with launchd.
<Pres-Gas> </rant>
<slow-motion> n8
<TheSheep> Pres-Gas: I'm getting a feeling that ubuntu is being pushed towards 'free macos clone', at least visually
<charlie-tca> hmmm I suppose asking for a screensaver that doesn't have moving patterns would be wrong?
<TheSheep> the purpose of a screensaver is to prevent the screen from displaying the same thing in teh same place for extended periods of time
<TheSheep> it was introduced when people noticed that the upper-left corner of their monitors is becoming really dim after several years
<charlie-tca> It bothers my eyes to do that... Oh well, add to personel wishlist
<TheSheep> there is the 'blank screen' screensaver, it doesn't have anything moving on it
<charlie-tca> Also monitors burning the image to the crt tube
<TheSheep> it's my favorite too
<charlie-tca> It does work well.
<SMQBlot> yo
<fyksen> yo
<SMQBlot> wazzup?
<fyksen> Just chillin..
<SMQBlot> cool
<fyksen> Zap there?
<SMQBlot> huh?
<fyksen> whats up?
<SMQBlot> ah, fixing my desktop a bit, think im finished now
<karelm> Hi, I installed ubuntu cli, then added xfce, now I'd like to add the albatross theme from the latest xubuntu release... how can I do that?
<knome> karelm, install xubuntu-artwork -package, if you're on karmic.
<karelm> knome: I am on karmic, but I dont have that package... I also don't have xubuntu-desktop :S
<knome> karelm, what do you mean you don't have that package? when you install xubuntu-artwork, you'll get the albatross theme.
<karelm> I mean I dont have both those packages... neither xubuntu-desktop nor xubuntu-artwork
<knome> karelm, well you should install xubuntu-artwork to get the albatross theme.
<karelm> I mean, I don't have them in my repositories
<knome> karelm, it's in universe repository, so you might need to add that to your sources first.
<knome> -might. you DO need to do it :P
<karelm> I thought I enabled all repositories
<karelm> let me check
<knome> karelm, have you updated the package lists after enabling the repositories?
<karelm> yes
<karelm> the server was set to ports-something
<karelm> I changed it to main server and am updating atm
<knome> okay
<karelm> ok, it is there now :D
<karelm> I hope I don't break anything by changing that server
<karelm> mainly because I have a powerpc cpu
<knome> well, in that case you shouldn't change it
<karelm> well, I already did
<karelm> but now I don't know what it was
<karelm> seems like it does use the ports.ubuntu.com repositories :)
#xubuntu 2010-01-21
<deadSnowman> Has anyone had a problem with shutdown -r now unmounting everything?
<genii> Might want to sync removable drives, etc
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello. I have a problem with installing my wireless on xubuntu
<Ninja> anybody in here?
<subspider> hi
<subspider> guys i need to see stting of my firewall is that possible
<xubunoobie> Has anyone had any trouble connecting wirelessly to a Netgear router.  Xubuntu 9.10
<subspider> what is you error
<subspider> ?? xubunoobie
<xubunoobie> I am having trouble connecting to the internet by my wireless router.  My computer with XP can connect, and I went to a computer lab that has a linksys router and I was able to connect with my Xubuntu laptop, but for some reason, I cannot connect to my home Netgear router.  (I just installed Xubuntu and just got internet at home)
<xubunoobie> I googled the problem and there were old posts of people having this problem connecting to Netgear routers with older versions of Ubuntu.  Unfortunately there were no solutions posted.
<Balsaq> someone wants me to scan their IP for hnoypot test...is that ok?
<Balsaq> honeypot test i meant?
<sparky_> anyone online?
<sparky_> a question
<sparky_> i just made a stupid mistake :(
<sparky_> i downloaded the 64bit version of xubuntu
<sparky_> is there ayway to create the 32bit version without redownloading the whole thing?
<gdubbus> mm, no.. sorry
<gdubbus> I suggest using a bittorrent, might go faster
<sparky_> :( Oh well
<sparky_> nah it's just because of usage lol
<sparky_> another question. i'm trying to use an ubuntu OS on a G3 imac. what should I use?
<sparky_> I was thinking xubuntu because it has the lowest requirements
<gdubbus> xubuntu is a good choice.. I have a really old laptop p3 750 mhz and xubuntu actually feels like a normal os on the thing
<gdubbus> There's even lighter distros but not as fully featured
<sparky_> well they have 300mhz and about 190mb of ram lol :(
<Balsaq> xubuntu is the best in my opinion by puppy is the fastest on really old computers
<sparky_> like wat?
<gdubbus> puppy for one
<sparky_> ok i'm looking at it now
<gdubbus> I've used it, the curve was little much for me being new to linux and all
<gdubbus> distrowatch.com is a great sight for checking out alot of distros if your shopping around
<sparky_> i'll look at that site
<Balsaq> i have puppylinux in a 450mgz computer with 256 ram and is fast on even that
<sparky_> basically the g3's are going to be given away to be used as a starter computer for those who can't afford one
<sparky_> so user friendliness is necessary :)
<Balsaq> puppy is tough to install but easy to use once installed....
<Balsaq> but the dadgum puppylinux support channel i so nowhere near as good as this one
<sparky_> ok
<sparky_> i'm downloading puppy now as it's only 100mb lol
<Balsaq> its fun
<gdubbus> wow, I forgot how small it was
<sparky_> :) so slow to download though as it's not from an aussie server :( oh well
<Balsaq> ugh
<sparky_> i'll try it though will probably go with xubuntu
<sparky_> and thanks for the quick help :)
<Balsaq> :)
<sparky_> also, a question. i'm using virtualbox to test the OS's at the moment on my computer
<sparky_> if i set it to say 200mb of ram will that come close to simulating actually running it on a computer with 200mb of ram?
<Balsaq> help...i know zero about virtual box....i installed puppy right onto the HD of a desktop and thats it
<sparky_> ok then ty
<sparky_> anyway
<sparky_> i pressume you run xubuntu on your computer or not????
<sparky_> what's your main OS is my question really
<Balsaq> i have 9 desktops all with their own distro
<Balsaq> yes i have xubuntu
<sparky_> WOW!!
<sparky_> lol
<Balsaq> my main is xp pro sp3, next is xubuntu and on from there
<sparky_> ok lol
<sparky_> wat do u use the xubuntu one mainly for?
<Balsaq> but as i learn xubuntu, it is going to pass up xp
<Balsaq> i use it to learn linux
<gdubbus> I use xubuntu for everything but games
<Balsaq> and too surf the net as it doesnt get virus
<Balsaq> i only use xp to keep fresh on it becasue we have it at work
<sparky_> yah at one point i considered switching to an ubuntu of some kind but games + hating open office stopped me
<Balsaq> i wish i had learned on xubuntu from the start now
<sparky_> i should dual boot windows and ubuntu at some point
<Balsaq> i have then all on their own
<gdubbus> some will tell you that wine is a good method of gaming on linux... they lie, its awful. I have a windows 7 partition thats exclusively for modern warfare II and starcraft lol
<sparky_> nice :)
<Balsaq> pclinuxos is really cool too
<sparky_> what about wine for office?
<sparky_> again, bad?
<gdubbus> mmm, haven't experimented with office apps in it
<Balsaq> one thing i noticed is xubuntu 904 is still better that the new one...910
<sparky_> ok
<sparky_> i tried open office on windows as i couldn't afford office but  hated it
<gdubbus> yeah.. I've had some problems with 9.10 which is what I'm using at the moment... I'm actually planning on installing debian and using xcfe as my window manager
<sparky_> wow after just about being finished. puppy failed downloading :(
<Balsaq> bummer
<Balsaq> there are places here that will send you the hard disk for like 4 dollars
<Balsaq> i really like xubuntu but puppy is superior for older stuff
<sparky_> yah but I'm in Australia so it probably costs more. i think i'll go with xubuntu. i'll download tomorrow
<Balsaq> cool
<sparky_> actually i'll try to download puppy tomorrow as well :)
<sparky_> found a good review of it etc so we'll see
<Balsaq> believe me its awesome
<Balsaq> just a pain to install
<sparky_> will puppy work on a mac though?
<Balsaq> but i know how to install it
<Balsaq> dunno
<sparky_> kk
<Balsaq> go to #puppylinux and they may know
<pdg1> quick poll... what does everyone use for FTP? I'm looking for something lightweight that will work well with my xbox/XBMC and i have no idea what makes one FTP app work and another one not work
<TheSheep> pdg1: I like lftp
<pdg1> TheSheep, thanks :D
<roflcopter> hey
<Sysi> ohai
<lollypop> hey
<roflcopter> i have a problem: i bought ubuntu in a software-shop
<lollypop> O.o
<lollypop> what have you paid?
<roflcopter> 49,99€
<Sysi> :O
<lollypop> that's really cheap
<roflcopter> what's the matter?
<roflcopter> yeah, i thought that too
<Sysi> isn't it like 5$ or something on canonical store?
<lollypop> i've bought it for 'bout 500€
<roflcopter> lol
<roflcopter> 5$? this is 1€
<roflcopter> so you paid 1/49,99 of mine
<roflcopter> fuck
<Sysi> i'll check
<lollypop> somebody told me you could get it illegally for free but i didn't want illegal softwar
<Sysi> i paid nothing, just downloaded
<Sysi> ubuntu is legally free, you know
<lollypop> O.o
<roflcopter> okay a bit too low ^^ let it be about 1,43$ is 1€
<lollypop> didn't knew it
<roflcopter> legally?
<roflcopter> not in europe
<roflcopter> or lets say france ^^
<lollypop> yeah heard the same
<lollypop> damn
<roflcopter> i hate beeing born in france
<roflcopter> -.-
<lollypop> lol
<roflcopter> what?!
<roflcopter> so okay
<roflcopter> my problem is, that when i want to start CS portable, it doesn't start
<lollypop> aah
<roflcopter> who can help me?
<lollypop> me^^
<lollypop> http://www.google.to
<roflcopter> hö?
<lollypop> http://www.deinemudder.de
<lollypop> http://www.hdf.de
<roflcopter> kay
<roflcopter> thanks
<roflcopter> i will visit
<lollypop> that should help you ;)
<roflcopter> hey! this are fucking fake sites
<lollypop> wtf?!
<Sysi> what you're doing with double nicks?
<lollypop> padron?
<roflcopter> what?
<lollypop> *pardon
<Sysi> 11:54  --> lollypop [n=HasMa@p548DE107.dip.t-dialin.net] has joined #xubuntu
<Sysi> 11:56  --> roflcopter [n=HemDo@p548DE107.dip.t-dialin.net] has joined #xubuntu
<roflcopter> PenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenis
<roflcopter> PenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenis
<Sysi> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<roflcopter> P
<roflcopter> enisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenis
<roflcopter> [11:03] <roflcopter> PenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenisPenis
<lollypop> roflcopter: what are you doing?
<roflcopter> sry... tourette-syndrome
<pownder> lol
<lollypop> rofl
<roflcopter> yeah, many french have this illness
<roflcopter> we call it our language
<Sysi> i've called ops
<roflcopter> OHOOO
<roflcopter> and a called the cops
<roflcopter> :D:D
<suck-my-dick> xD
<roflcopter> awwww ^^
<Sysi> this is like waiting for taxi
<roflcopter> what?
<lolcopter> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<Sysi> never present when you need them
<lolcopter> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<lolcopter> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<Sysi> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<lolcopter> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<roflcopter> kay
<lolcopter> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<lolcopter> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<lolcopter> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<lolcopter> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<lolcopter> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<lolcopter> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<Sysi> ignore ♥
<lolcopter> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<roflcopter> ;)
<lolcopter> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<lolcopter> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<lolcopter> ^^
<roflcopter> <3
<pownder> lol
<lolcopter> penispumpennutzer
<lolcopter> @ roflcopter
<roflcopter> yeah?
<pownder> right
<roflcopter> okay
<lolcopter> suck my dig
<roflcopter> erm
<roflcopter> no
<lolcopter> i'm going away
<roflcopter> i like sucking the dig of my dog
<roflcopter> he is a chihuaha
<roflcopter> or how it is written
<Sysi> your sense of humour isn't weird, just bad
<roflcopter> i am a french i know not al lot
<roflcopter> PENIS
<roflcopter> sry
<roflcopter> again tourette-syndrome
<suck-my-dick> lool
<pownder> looooooooooooooool
<suck-my-dick> <- that's what you've gonna do
<roflcopter> very good english
<Sysi> oh, you're gay too?
<roflcopter> yeah
<suck-my-dick> yeah
<Sysi> thanks
<wemakeyousoundba> this convo sure looked mighty interesting :??:
<jussi01> hrm, loving it that they strike just when I head out for lunch...
<tavasti> is these some simple possibility to add launcher to panel for programs in Apllications-menu?
<tavasti> adding launcher and configuring name, icon, command, etc is bit too complicated
<knome> currently, no.
<tavasti> ok, nice to know
<tavasti> I was thinking I am too stupid to use GUI
<mr_pouit> tavasti: actually, instead of manually entering name, icon, command, etc, you can drag and drop a desktop file from /usr/share/applications, and all fields should be filled in magically
<tavasti> thanks, that's lot better
<becker_11> I'm about to compile a program from a source tarball but the only thing not clear is do I need to create a folder for the prog before I compile it and run everything from there or will the compile script do that for me??
<sinbox> untar then cd to that directory and work in there, should do it all for you (hopefully) :), just in case make-install is the way to go for easy uninstall later on
<becker_11> thanks sinbox
<becker_11> is compiling something yourself the only way to go if you need a newer version of a program than is avail in the repos? I even installed the ppa and it still wasn't the latest version
<TheSheep> becker_11: you could also build your own deb, it's not complicated
<sinbox> if the version you want is not in the repos then yes you need to build yourself, it's not as bad as it sounds when you've never done it actually
<becker_11> transmission btw latest repo is 1.76 newest stable is 1.80 and the feature I need is in 1.80
<becker_11> sinbox,  yeah it looks easy
<becker_11> TheSheep,  I'll have a look via google, thanks
<ablomen> becker_11, there might also be a ppa for that particular application
<ablomen> you might want to look for that first
<sinbox> make-install actually creates a deb file and you can use it without actually installing when you compile
<becker_11> ablomen, there is but the latest version is 1.76 not what is showing on their site which is 1.80-stable
<sinbox> now if anyone has an easy solution to get a canon printer to work I'll take it, somehow I doubt it though
<becker_11> rm -rf install windows
 * becker_11 ducks now
<ablomen> sinbox, put a hp sticker on it, afaik canon printers hardly ever work
<knome> ablomen, and you suggest hp printers work?
<sinbox> I did get it to work, on 7.10 but that was 2 years ago and I forgot the hoops I had to jump through, also I'm now running lxde on top of a minimal install, but I'll try the sticker idea ablomen
<ablomen> knome, i never had a hp printer not working on me, a3, old plotters, laser and colorjets all work for me anyway
<knome> ablomen, couldn't you feel the irony there? :P
<becker_11> sinbox,  whats the model n#
<sinbox> MP160, guess I will just have to go back to the forum and get alien as the canon drivers only come in rpm form :/
<petsounds> hi. what is the name of menu editor in xfce? in gnome it's alacarte. thanks
<knome> petsounds, hello, there is no menu editor in 4.6. your welcome.
<knome> *you're
<ablomen> knome, hehe nvm me, havnt had close to enough coffee today ;)
<becker_11> sinbox, http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-mp160
<becker_11> stated to work PERFECTLY
<petsounds> knome, can i use alacarte in xubuntu?
<sinbox> been there becker_11 it does work perfectly                                            ...                                       once you worked out how to actually install the bloody thing
<knome> petsounds, no, it doesn't quite work.
<becker_11> sinbox, sorry mate
<sinbox> not like you did anything wrong becker_11 , I shouldn't have brought the printer before doing some reading is all :)
<knome> sinbox, you can either use alien or build from source ;]
<petsounds> knome, ok. merci beaucoup for the info.
<knome> petsounds, np
<sinbox> knome, the source comes as src.rpm file, so I'll need to extract that anyway, I think I'll still need alien to do that properly
<sinbox> funnily enough the scanning works out the box via xsane
<knome> sinbox, heh
<knome> sinbox, well good luck
<becker_11> doesn't help you but just looking at it over at canon it's  a nice printer
<knome> somebosy cast a spell that removes my headache
<sinbox> thanks *goes to grab a box of aspirin*
<knome> lol :D
<knome> i think i need some pills myseld
<knome> *myself
<knome> gosh, this ache is stopping my from writing correctly
<knome> *me ...
<becker_11> not surprising
<knome> well i already took 1000mg of paracetamol
<knome> now i took 800mg of ibuprofen
<ablomen> knome, now some alcohol and the cocktail is complete
<knome> mah
<knome> *nah
<knome> maybe later :D
<knome> i'm soon going to play board games
<knome> i hope to fix my head before that
<knome> anyway, have fun everybody and see you later o/
<sinbox> later
<ablomen> bye
 * sinbox just realised that installing the foomatic-db will probably help him
<likemindead> Whee!
<eXpl0i7> lol
<Pres-Gas> Good morrow, all.
<MrNaz> where do i tell Xubuntu to NOT open a new thunar window when i plug in removable storage devices ?
<ablomen> MrNaz, settings manager => removable media
<ablomen> MrNaz, theres a checkbox there with browse removable media when inserted, uncheck that :0
<ablomen> * :)
<ablomen> ehm removable drives and media
<MrNaz> thanks
<MrNaz> is there a way to make all removable drives work in synchronous write mode?
<MrNaz> delayed write is idiotic on removable media
<ablomen> MrNaz, you can look into udev rules, im guessing you will have to fiddle with that
<MrNaz> ugh
<MrNaz> it should be default
<ablomen> well write a bug report then :)
<ablomen> that way the people in power can fix it so in the future it is
<MrNaz> if linux devs need a bug report to tell them that synchronous writes make sense on removable media, then they have bigger issues than me not giving feedback
<TheSheep> MrNaz: personally I would prefer to not destroy my flash drives with lots of tiny writes
<TheSheep> MrNaz: flash drive lifetime is measured in the number of writes, you know
<MrNaz> yea, but the chances of actually hitting those limits, even with lots of tiny writes, is pretty remote
<TheSheep> MrNaz: I alread threw away a few usb flashdrives because I hit those limits
<MrNaz> maybe 3 or 4 years ago that was the case... but with current gen flash memory, you can safely use it for swap space and get better life than a spinning disk's mtbf
 * ablomen gets the fire extinguisher
<MrNaz> well... according to the statistical boffins anyway
<TheSheep> MrNaz: maybe xubuntu defaults should not be tuned for users who use their computers once a week
<MrNaz> eh?
<TheSheep> MrNaz: this kind of discussion is exactly the reason to have a bug report- so that you can document all pros and cons
<TheSheep> MrNaz: of course you are not obligued to give back to the projects that you use
<MrNaz> Typical user thinks: Copy dialog disappeared. Ergo, copy is finished. I can pull the drive. WIth sync writes, that's the case. Currently, the user has to know that in the background, there's still data to be written, and they have to do a safe umount before they can *really* pull the drive.
<MrNaz> TheSheep i use a fair few projects, and i am active in quite a few
<MrNaz> TheSheep last time i brought this up on a mailing list i was told to go make my own distro
<TheSheep> MrNaz: I''m sure your mind-reading skills are very useful in usability testing, you should definitely report that bug :)
<MrNaz> TheSheep mind reading not necessary. I've done a stint as usability tester for business apps, and its pretty easy to see what a user is thinking just by looking over their shoulder
<MrNaz> and watching them pull a drive after the copy dialog is finished doesnt require any special ESP
<TheSheep> you are barking up the wrong tree, this is a support channel, we help people, if you want this to be considered, write a bug report, if you just want to rant, write a blog post
<TheSheep> sorry, gotta run :)
<MrNaz> hmm... a blog post... damn good idea
<Goliath> how can i fix this error? http://pastebin.com/m574502e1
<SMQBlot> hello, if you activate the proposed and backports reposar, updated the system so as to obtain new package before the next ubuntu-release?
<SMQBlot> lol, google translate translated that all worng :-P
<charlie-tca> SMQBlot: If you activate proposed and backports, you will get updates that are not fully tested and may break the system.
<SMQBlot> charlie-tca, like firefox 3.6?
<charlie-tca> If it is in proposed, yes
<SMQBlot> charlie-tca, does activating those reposes usually brake the system, is it very risky?
<charlie-tca> Lucid is using firefox 3.5.7 right now, so is Xubuntu 9.10. The problem is if it breaks the system, you are on your own fixing it.
<SMQBlot> yeah, since its unsupported
<SMQBlot> cant you ask in the ubuntu dev channel?
<charlie-tca> It is very risky. I run the development version of Xubuntu, and sometimes can't start the gui for several days at a time
<SMQBlot> charlie-tca, hm
<charlie-tca> You can ask anywhere, but may not get an answer other than reinstall without the backports
<charlie-tca> s/backports/proposed
<charlie-tca> Not all the proposed gets into the main distributions
<SMQBlot> charlie-tca, well guess ill have to see, i have used those all for several years, and no breakage as i can remember
<charlie-tca> Okay
<SMQBlot> charlie-tca, hm ok, why?
<charlie-tca> Proposed is just that, apps that are proposed/suggested. Some will get approval, and some won't.
<SMQBlot> i see
<SMQBlot> well the system will be more cutting edge with those anyway, i will use them, and if things brake, reinstall
<charlie-tca> also, see : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<SMQBlot> im planning on buying a second hdd so i can sync my home on it
<charlie-tca> Are you using lucid?
<SMQBlot> no
<SMQBlot> 9.10
<charlie-tca> Lucid is cutting edge.
<charlie-tca> also, you might want to see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases
<SMQBlot> ill just go with the current stable release, and with those reposes, i need a usable system
<SMQBlot> if i buy another computer i can use this as testing machine
<charlie-tca> true
<charlie-tca> but using cutting edge, you still take a chance on this machine going down...
<SMQBlot> hm
<SMQBlot> have you heard of people having bugs with those reposes?
<SMQBlot> cause people that im talking too now say they have no noticeable bugs with them
<charlie-tca> It is up to you. Bugs are usually not reportable with proposed applications.
<SMQBlot> yeah
<SMQBlot> guess ill have to see what happens, too late now anyway :-P
#xubuntu 2010-01-22
<chance22> I have an old copy of xubuntu 7.10 I'd like to put on a ten year old laptop (600 MHz, 256MB RAM). Before I start, is 7.10 still supported, will it upgrade to the latest kernel, are there any security issues to be aware of? Thanks.
<truenhero_> help me about nm-applet
<knome> chance22, 7.10's EOL was April 18th, 2009.
<knome> chance22, i don't know if there is any security concerns, but even if there will be, no updates will be available.
<knome> !ask | truenhero_
<ubottu> truenhero_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<truenhero_> el problema es que tengo xfce y me corre todo el nm-applet bien, pero cuando cambio de session a fluxbox no me arranca el nm-applet
<chance22> Thanks knome. I think I'll look for another solution.
<knome> !es | truenhero_
<ubottu> truenhero_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<truenhero_> i have xfce, but when i start the fluxbox session, nm-applet dont start, and if i start manually, shows that the device is not managed
<knome> truenhero_, do you have the same problem with xfce session?
<truenhero_> no, on xfce nm-applet run nice
<knome> truenhero_, if you run nm-applet from terminal in fluxbox, do you get any output?
<truenhero_> yes but the zydas(usb dongle) dont appears
<truenhero_> i cant see the wireless connections
<knome> truenhero_, what's the output in terminal? do you get any error messages or warnings?
<truenhero_> yes but Im  current on xfce
<knome> well, i need to know the errors
<truenhero_> hmmm, ok, but i see you here1?
<truenhero_> well, another cuestion about nm-applet, if i want surf like user i must run nm-applet like user or root1??
<knome> truenhero_, you should run nm-applet as normal user
<knome> i'm going to sleep now
<knome> good night and good lucj.
<knome> *luck
<baz> hey, where are the themes installed in the directory tree?
<Balsaq> try right clicking on the desktop?
<baz> well, i am not in xubuntu 9.10, i switched back to debian as I miss its stabilty and being able to do things like vga=0x345 (1600x1200) framebuffer and still have x come up.
<Balsaq> i have had great luck with xubuntu 904
<Balsaq> havent tried 910 yet
<Sysi-> /usr/share/themes and ~/.themes
<Balsaq> sysi!
<Sysi-> there are gdm and window manager themes
<Sysi-> ohai Balsaq
<Balsaq> thank goodness you have arrived
<baz> ah
<Sysi-> no gdm, *gtk
<baz> thanks a bunch
<sparky13> hey a question people. are there any themes to make xubuntu similar in look etc to xp or vista or windows 7?
<sparky13> prefferably xp
<sparky13> i need this so that people who aren't so good with computers can get somewhere lol
<Sysi-> at least for window borders there is xp-lookalike available by default
<Sysi-> you can browse and searsh themes at http://xfce-look-org
<Sysi-> themes from gnome-look also work, unless window borders
<sparky13> sorry randomly exited
<sparky13> wat was that site?
<Sysi-> http://xfce-look-org
<Sysi-> themes from gnome-look also work, unless window borders
<sparky13> ok i'll go look
<sparky13> how do i install the theme?
<sparky13> i tried placing it in the .theme folder but there is none
<sparky13> i have show hidden folders on
<Awesome3000> sparky13  drag the archive into the apperances window
<sparky13> and drop?
<sparky13> it doesn't accept it as such
<sparky13> ???
<Sysi> if you need to place things in a folder that doesn't exist, create that folder
<Eltornado> hi all
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Eltornado> i got i login window loop on my Xubuntu 9.10 after enaling and then disabling the option "show session seletction on login" don't remember exact the name of this option but this is the meaning
<TheSheep> you can switch to text console with alt+ctrl+f1 (switch back with alt+ctrl+f7 or f8), log in and examine the .xsessionerrors file
<Eltornado> ok thanks
<TheSheep> the most recent messages are at the end
<Eltornado> i'm trying tp post it i use a virtual machine
<Eltornado> :)
<Eltornado> sorry i have to go to work now i will come back later with the xsession log
<Eltornado> thanks for your help
<Eltornado> hi all
<Eltornado> using xubunut 9.10 i have a loop on the login window after enabling and disabling the option "show a list of previous session" on the session parameter
<slow-motion> hi
<SMQBlot> pöff pöff
<SMQBlot> how do you register your nick on ubuntu server/freenode?
<genii> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<peterman> hello every body.....  someone spech spanish?
<charlie-tca> ;!spanish
<peterman> necesito alluda....
<charlie-tca> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu channels can help with xubuntu, too.
<peterman> ok...  thanks
<maverick_> how do i get thunar to automount my ipod touch (after jailbreaking and following instructions), which happens automatically in nautilus and works just fine?
<likemindead> Try this, maverick_ : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<likemindead> (More or les...)
<maverick_> ok checking it out..
<likemindead> Also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<maverick_> likemindead: nope, i cant see my ipod in fstab or gparted..its mounted in nautilus, any way i can get some info out of that?
<maverick_> like dmesg or syslog, will that help?
<maverick_> never mind, i got it solved
<nigel_nb> hi, anyone having lernid working on xubuntu?
 * eXpl0i7 Playing: Blind Business - Ghost Buster G
<nigel_nb> can someone help confirm a bug?
<likemindead> Not familiar with lernid. Sorry. :-\
<nigel_nb> !lernid
<nigel_nb> looks like ubottu doesn't know either
 * eXpl0i7 Playing: Blind Business - Granja Na Livadi Nema
<pleia2> eXpl0i7: please don't use that here
<eXpl0i7> ohh
<eXpl0i7> sorry
<pleia2> nigel_nb: I'll install it in a bit, what's the trouble?
<nigel_nb> pleia2, seems to be not working.  It runs initially
<nigel_nb> then when you select and event and enter user name, does not connect
<nigel_nb> um, osd-notify shows that you've connected and lernid disappears
<pleia2> hmm
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I think its built with too much gtk, not sure though
<pleia2> nigel_nb: do you launch gnome services on startup?
<nigel_nb> pleia2, no
<nigel_nb> what is that?
<pleia2> under settings > session and startup
<pleia2> advanced tab
<nigel_nb> pleia2, yep
<pleia2> seems to work ok for me
<nigel_nb> oh! ugh!
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I'm doing something wrong then
<nigel_nb> pleia2, you could connect into a classroom?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yep
<nigel_nb> :(
<nigel_nb> any suggestions?
<pleia2> when you load it up and select a day, do you see a button in the -chat window asking to connect?
<nigel_nb> I dont go that far
<pleia2> that's the next step after selecting a day
<pleia2> you can't select a day?
<nigel_nb> after selecting a day and entering nick name, I see the notify, then it disappears
<pleia2> right, then look in the -chat window
<pleia2> there should be a button so you can connect
<nigel_nb> I mean lernid disappears
<pleia2> oh
<pleia2> run lernid from a terminal and see why it's crashing
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I'm not getting any clue from that http://paste.ubuntu.com/360835/
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know enough about lernid or python to be helpful
<SMQBlot> hello, how do you edit xfce menu? i have installed a game with wine through playonlinux that does not work, removed the prefix, but the shortcuts in the menu is still there, how do I remove them?
<SMQBlot> found it, /home/nicklas/.config/menus/applications-merged
<Xase> =/
<TheSheep> !hi | Xase
<ubottu> Xase: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Xase> It told me also that it wasn't apble to mount at /
<Xase> oh well i installed xubuntu as ext4 but kboot reports that it cannot mount it, busybox# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/root  ext3 cannot mount because of unsupported optional features
<TheSheep> mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt/root
<Xase> tried just returns a mount failed
<nigel_nb> sudo?
<Xase> already root
<TheSheep> Xase: dmesg doesn't say anything more?
<Xase> You can access dmesg from busybox =/
<Xase> ?
<TheSheep> not sure
<Xase> Sorry i'm kind of not too experienced with this
<Xase> What does it refer to when it says rescue cd?
<TheSheep> I'm guessing your / stopped mounting?
<Xase> Well it hasn't mounted before either.
<Xase> But yes.
<TheSheep> btw, try fdisk -l do list the partitions, maybe it's not sda1
<Xase> For all intents and purposes, the bootloader can not find a root fs
<Xase> alright
<TheSheep> is this some strange hardware?
<TheSheep> maybe the kernel has problems seeing the disks
<TheSheep> some boot option may be needed
<Xase> Well it is a ppc based system... hence the kboot.
<TheSheep> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Xase> but all fixes applicable to x86 should apply I believe.
<TheSheep> hmm..
<TheSheep> you might ask on #ubuntu-ppc
<TheSheep> they are more familiar
<TheSheep> with this
<Xase> Perhaps... but is there a way to edit /etc/fstab from busybox?
<Sysi> what version of xubuntu?
<Xase> 9.10
<Sysi> do i remember right that tehe was no version for ppc?
<Sysi> no, there is..
<Xase> There is :D
<Xase> I'm using it ;)
<Sysi> well it propably won't boot even to installation otherly
<Xase> It installed fine =/
<Xase> Just it cannot find the root fs now.
<Xase> Do you mean other options?
<Sysi> has it worked before?
<Xase> Yeah, with 9.04
<Xase> But I used ext3 that time
<Sysi> but that current installation?
<Xase> The current install is ext4
<Xase> Is there a way to convert it from ext4 to ext3 with just busybox?
<TheSheep> you can probably force mounting it as ext3
<TheSheep> but that may result in corruption of large files
<TheSheep> if you modify them
<Sysi> best way to do that change is reinstall
<Xase> ....
<Xase> Hmm
<Xase> Okay
<Xase> bbs
<Xase> Dreadfully slow it is...
<Xase> 60% done,,,
<becker_11> Can anyone suggest a reason as to why my panel didn't start when I rebooted ?? or how I can bring it back?
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<becker_11> Sysi, thanks I have a panel!
<Sysi> np :)
<becker_11> in other pc related weirdness when I restart "all" my sound levels master, pcm, pc speaker etc are muted
<becker_11> I can't figure it out
<Sysi> that's just common bug
<Sysi> google knows a lot about it
<becker_11> Sysi,  oh  good at least I'm not finding new ones :-)
<becker_11> will go hit google then
<Sysi> well, it's as old as karmic
<Sysi> oh right :D
<becker_11> does xubuntu release at the same time as ubuntu or is there a delay ?
<Sysi> same time
<Sysi> at least it should
<becker_11> cool I'm planning a complete system reinstall when the new release comes out .... going to repartion my drive as I only need winxp for my iphone and gps and leave the greater part for linux
<becker_11> was thinking 50gb for win 450gb for lin
<crowds> My 'workspaces' occasionally get renamed to their defaults after restart, has anyone experienced this before?
#xubuntu 2010-01-23
<crowds> my 'workspaces' sometimes get renamed to their defaults after reboot, any suggestions?
<etron_> hey i  got some sound problems
<etron_> any1 know anything?
<nigel_nb> etron_, what kind of prolems?
<nigel_nb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<etron_> ok so i cant get any sound from my computer
<etron_> i have no idea why
<nigel_nb> can you first check if the volume is turned all the way up, installs sometimes have that problem
<etron_> tried that
<nigel_nb> okay, so you're running xubuntu 9.10?
<etron_> yeah
<etron_> hey im really sry but i gotta go i'll prolly b on later
<DJCharlie> Evening all. Quick question. I have XFCE running, and have power management set to NEVER turn off the screen. BUT, after 10 minutes of inactivity, it turns off anyway. How can I stop this?
<nigel_nb> DJCharlie, is that your screen turning off or your monitor displaying blank screensaver?
<DJCharlie> nigel_nb: Screensaver isn't enabled, and the monitor says "No Signal" until I hit a key or move the mouse.
<nigel_nb> oh, DJCharlie, sorry, then its beyond me :(
<DJCharlie> Thanks anyway.
<etron_> ok so i cant get any sound on my computer
<alokito> join #kubuntu
<alokito> lol, sorry
<Balsaq> sorry for what?
<brontosaurusrex> hello, is there an easy way to browse win network in xubuntu? via thunar maybe?
<TheSheep> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> !smbfs
<TheSheep> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<TheSheep> brontosaurusrex: ^ that last one
<brontosaurusrex> thanks
<ScoobyDoo> I Just added a new drive but now I get a grub error 15, If I remove the new drive I can boot back into Xubuntu. Can I Do that as well as have the new drive plugged in?
<ScoobyDoo> Come on you know you wanna help me, Don't be shy :-)
<charlie-tca> ScoobyDoo: have patience, please.
<charlie-tca> Did you add the new drive after the existing drive in the controllers?
<charlie-tca> On my SATA drives, I can go into BIOS and tell it the order of the drives.
<ScoobyDoo> I installed xubuntu on the drive that was allready in it, Then I added the second and now I get the grub error 15
<ScoobyDoo> I did try telling it to boot from both the first and second drive but I got a diffrent error on one of those
<ScoobyDoo> Should have put both drives in and then install xubuntu, I'm such an idiot :-(
<charlie-tca> So your second drive is trying to be the master drive, instead of the drive you had first. Tell it boot from the drive you installed on. The second drive will need to be mounted and formatted after the system starts up
<charlie-tca> You won't be able to see the new drive at all until after you get to the desktop and then tell it to mount it.
<ScoobyDoo> I luckly have the computer right next to this one I'm talking to you on, Hold On I'll boot it up and go into BIOS
<ScoobyDoo> First boot device: Atapi cdrom: second: 1st IDE-HDD: Third: 2nd IDE-HDD
<ScoobyDoo> Shall I try swapping the two IDE-HDD's?
<charlie-tca> Are they on an IDE controller inside the box?
<charlie-tca> Oh, nm. Yes, try swapping the two IDE-HDD's there.
<charlie-tca> When you added the new drive, did you set the jumper on the back for a slave drive or for cable-select?
<ScoobyDoo> First is the cdrom, Then it's 1st IDE-HDD, And finally It's 2nd IDE-HDD
<charlie-tca> You placed the drive in the box, right?
<ScoobyDoo> Of course
<ScoobyDoo> Computers froze
<charlie-tca> Did you set the drive jumpers for master and slave on the back of the drives?
<ScoobyDoo> Sorry don't know anything about that :-(
<charlie-tca> If the jumpers are not set correctly, the system is trying to decide which drive to use, but can't identify either one. You need to look in the drive paperwork for information on setting the jumpers.
<charlie-tca> Are these using the red cable about 1/2 inch wide or a flat wide cable about 2 inches wide?
<ScoobyDoo> Paperwork? Don't think we got any of that
<ScoobyDoo> Hold on
<ScoobyDoo> their's a cable with a white head, That has a yellow,black and red cables,
<charlie-tca> What about the other cable you connected?
<ScoobyDoo> I don't quite know how to describe that one
<charlie-tca> Is it small, red?
<ScoobyDoo> Well actully It's not a cable
<charlie-tca> what kind of system?
<charlie-tca> desktop or laptop?
<ScoobyDoo> I think it's called a 'host interface'
<charlie-tca> desktop or laptop?
<ScoobyDoo> Hold On I have a better idea, I'll take a photo
<ScoobyDoo> Desktop
<ScoobyDoo> Gateway
<ScoobyDoo> brb
<charlie-tca> the cable with the white head, and separate wires is the power. The other cable is the IDE cable. It should be grey
<ScoobyDoo> Yeah that sorta fits the description
<ScoobyDoo> So their's the cable with the white head and the IDE cable in both Hard drives
<ScoobyDoo> No other;s
<ScoobyDoo> Isn't their supposed to be a little black one?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> Now you have to take the new drive out, look at the back, and you will see an area of double pins on it. One section will have between 4 and 6 pins in two rows.
<charlie-tca> On the drive, it should tell you where to put a jumper for Master, Slave, or CS(Cable Select)
<charlie-tca> Put that jumper in position S or Slave
<ScoobyDoo> Ok hold on, I'll get my trusty screwdriver set
<ScoobyDoo> OK, I've had to take all the cables out of both the drives
<charlie-tca> now look on the drive for where to put the jumper. If the old drive had it on CS, put the new drives jumper on CS.
<charlie-tca> If the old drive has it on M or Master, put the new drive jumper on S or Slave
<ScoobyDoo> Hold on
<ScoobyDoo> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4535/dscf2043.jpg
<ScoobyDoo> Sorry, I'm just too thick lol
<brontosaurusrex> whats the deault text editor in xfce?
<ScoobyDoo> OK the new drive is in the slave bit
<ScoobyDoo> Lets boot Up
<ScoobyDoo> WHOoooo! It it's booting up with Xubuntu
<ScoobyDoo> wow that was actully rather simple
<ScoobyDoo> scoobydoo
<ScoobyDoo> scrappydoo
<ScoobyDoo> Op's wrong keyboard
<ScoobyDoo> Lets see if it sees my new hd
<ScoobyDoo> charlie-tca! Bad new's I can't see the new drive in :/media/
<charlie-tca> Yes, but you need to get a book and learn about doing all that stuff
<charlie-tca> It won't show up on its own. You have to tell Xubuntu that the drive exists now. Just a minute
<ScoobyDoo> I'm only going to be using the new computer for burning discs
<ScoobyDoo> So long as it can see the new drive and has a nice quick cdrom, Everythings brillant
<charlie-tca> try reading this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<ScoobyDoo> I'm verbally telling it to find my new drive but It's not moving
<charlie-tca> It should help you get to where you can find it
<charlie-tca> I have told several drives where to go, unfortunately, some heard me! I lost three hard drives this month
<ScoobyDoo> charlie-tca, Not out of the woods yet, It says I have to run 'sudo fdkisk /dev/sdb/' But it says unable to open /dev/sdb/
<ScoobyDoo> I'm using the correct logical name
<ScoobyDoo> Ops I put /dev/sdb/ Not /dev/sdb
<ScoobyDoo> I'm such an idiot
<knome> that shouldn't make any difference
<charlie-tca> matters on a new drive
<knome> it does?
<charlie-tca> AFAIR
<ScoobyDoo> I'm using partion nu,ber two, But their's 'No free sectors avalible'
<ScoobyDoo> number one is apparently already defined
<charlie-tca> What is the exact command you typed?
<ScoobyDoo> In the guide it says to type sudo fdisk /dev/sdb   then n then p and then the number one
<charlie-tca> What is the exact command you typed?
<ScoobyDoo> I just said
<ScoobyDoo> I'll try number three
<charlie-tca> You hit enter after each one?
<charlie-tca> you have to find why it is not working. Don't keep trying numbers, it might mess something up...
<charlie-tca> Why aren't you using gparted? you could see if there are any partitions on the drive, then.
<ScoobyDoo> Sorry brb I have to unpack the shopping
<charlie-tca> Good MOrning, knome
<knome> evening charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> I looked in #ubuntu-classroom, seems like the user day sessions started about 12 hours early
<knome> what? "oops"?
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is me... the schedule shows it starting at 12:00 UTC, but they are already into the 3rd or 4th session
<charlie-tca> According to my clock, it is now 3:51 AM UTC
<knome> no, it's 3:51PM
<charlie-tca> well... My eyes are crossed, then. Must be me!
<charlie-tca> Maybe that's why I miss most meetings scheduled for UTC times
<knome> maybe. people should use meeting schedulers more
<ScoobyDoo> Ok I'm back
<ScoobyDoo> One coffe, One problem with ubuntu, Sounds like a good night in?
<charlie-tca> sure
<ScoobyDoo> Apart this problem with the new drive, The internet doesn't seem to like working with xubuntu, So I can't installed gparted
<ScoobyDoo> Problem after problem after problem
<charlie-tca> i see
<charlie-tca> Try typing   mount   in the terminal and hit enter. It will tell you which drive is in use now
<ScoobyDoo> clear
<ScoobyDoo> Dam wrong keyboard again
<ScoobyDoo> What am I looking for? sda?
<charlie-tca> yes, sda or sdb
<ScoobyDoo> Their's a /dev/sda1 on /
<charlie-tca> okay
<ScoobyDoo> The new drive's name is just sdb
<charlie-tca> now in the terminal, type  mkdir /media/sdb
<ScoobyDoo> Already made a folder
<ScoobyDoo> HD-20GB
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> now   mount /dev/sdb1 /media/HD-20GB
<ScoobyDoo> don't ya mean /dev/sdb ?
<ScoobyDoo> Ok it's done it
<charlie-tca> no, I mean sdb1
<ScoobyDoo> Yay It sees my drive
<charlie-tca> now  ls /media/HD-20GB
<charlie-tca> That's a small Ls
<ScoobyDoo> Seems the previous owners left stuff on their drive
<ScoobyDoo> Looks like window, BOOO!
<charlie-tca> So, the drive is already partitioned.
<ScoobyDoo> *windows
<charlie-tca> But the fdisk commands won't work until you delete the existing partitions.
<ScoobyDoo> One of the files reads 'Sarah's standing order and direct debits'
<ScoobyDoo> Nothern rock 95 pund
<ScoobyDoo> *pound
<charlie-tca> so to clear the drive and use it, after  sudo fdisk /dev/sdb , you have to type d and then follow whatever it tells you. Then start over with partitioning
<charlie-tca> Are you using this as one big drive or are you going to have several partitions on it?
<ScoobyDoo> Rolf, She has theme hospital the game
<ScoobyDoo> She also has mozilla firefox, I know firefox saves passwords in the appdata folder
<ScoobyDoo> Lets see if she left them for us
<knome> ScoobyDoo, please, we don't want to hear that. if you must do it, do it by yourself.
<knome> ScoobyDoo, you wouldn't want someone playing with your personal stuff.
<ScoobyDoo> I wouldent be stupid enough to leave my files for everyone to see
<ScoobyDoo> She doesn't have a documents and settings folder :-(
<knome> it doesn't make any difference. please stop telling us when you play with someone else's files. this is a support channel and that is totally offtopic.
<ScoobyDoo> Ah ok, Well anyway thanks for your help charlie-tca!
<ScoobyDoo> Xubuntu says thank you
<knome> ScoobyDoo, have fun with xubuntu :)
<charlie-tca> yw
<ScoobyDoo> I think i like ubuntu better
<ScoobyDoo> Ow well she deleted her documents and settings folder so nothing left to do but remove all the stuff
<ScoobyDoo> What's the switch if you want to remove folders using rm?
<brontosaurusrex> how silly is to install nautilus in xubuntu?
<ScoobyDoo> -r right?
<charlie-tca> ScoobyDoo: rm -r DIRCTORY
<charlie-tca> see rm --help
<ScoobyDoo> No wonder why
<ScoobyDoo> I did rm -r -f *.*
<charlie-tca> brontosaurusrex: depends on whether or not you want to use it
<charlie-tca> you should be doing something like rm -r /media/20GB-HD/DIRECTORY_NAME
<craigbass1976> Am I numb, or is there no way to print from gpicview?
<ScoobyDoo> If I did rm -f -r /media/HD-20GB/ Will that remove the HD-20Gb folder as well? or just everything inside of it?
<charlie-tca> take a look at man gpicview ?
<ScoobyDoo> On ubuntu I would run nautilus with sudo, but xubuntu doesn't have nautilus does it?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, ScoobyDoo. I think it will remove the HD folder too
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does not have nautilus. You can use gksu thunar though
<charlie-tca> Thunar replaces nautilus in Xubuntu
<ScoobyDoo> I have a problem that charlie-tca can't fix
<ScoobyDoo> This damn screw won't go back in
<charlie-tca> In where?
<charlie-tca> Are you sure you didn't mix the screws up?
<ScoobyDoo> In the metal cage that holds the hard drives inplace
<charlie-tca> Is that the one in the front, holds the drive cage in
<charlie-tca> Use a cover screw to replace it
<ScoobyDoo> Apart from that Xubuntu has been preparing to delete the files of the drive for about 5 minutes now, I guess the computer's dam slow huh?
<charlie-tca> Make sure you have the cage in the right place, sometimes you can get them in off a little
<charlie-tca> You are deleting a lot of files, it takes time
<charlie-tca> You told it to erase that entire drive, and it might be full...
<ScoobyDoo> I fear that since the computer is'nt all that up to date, It's gonna have a hard time burning .iso files to a disc
<ScoobyDoo> The dvd drive or cd drive or whatever i put in, Has a write speed of x52
<charlie-tca> Mine burn them fine, it takes a little time, sometimes.
<ScoobyDoo> Why is it preparing to delete files? what does it have to do besides actully de;ete them?
<charlie-tca> It is the way the delete works, I guess
<ScoobyDoo> Manuly deleting the folder is quicker
<charlie-tca> yup
<ScoobyDoo> Ok time to start moving the iso file from the ipod nano to the computer, I bet this is going to take forever
<ScoobyDoo> 2 Hours remaining
<ScoobyDoo> What could that be, The usb thing in the computer, Or the fact that the computer has a low amount of CPU?
<ScoobyDoo> I know the ipod nano is fast at transfering stuff too and from it so it isn't that
<charlie-tca> It could be either one, or the amount of memory
<ScoobyDoo> With the two ram unit's in it has 256 mb of ram, I know that's terrible
<ScoobyDoo> Only started messing with computers hardware a week ago, just do it as a hobby
<charlie-tca> That's why it is slow
<ScoobyDoo> Because of the ram?
<charlie-tca> yes. 256 is a minumum to run most gui s .
<ScoobyDoo> Were getting another desktop computer tomorrow, Not sure what Ram it has, Lets hope its alot, Plus this computer only has two slots
<acalbaza> how can i tell what version of grub i am running?
<ScoobyDoo> I could do it with this computer, The one we bought, But where's the fun in that?
<ScoobyDoo> Ok I'm off, Things i need for the computer are, Ram and possibly another usb thing that goes into the back
<ScoobyDoo> Thanks for helping charlie-tca!
<charlie-tca> acalbaza: in a terminal, type "apt-cache policy grub-common" and hit enter
<brontosaurusrex> whats the prefered way to turn xubuntu into ubuntu?
<brontosaurusrex> clean one
<likemindead> Fresh install of Ubuntu.
<charlie-tca__> clean as in remove all of xubuntu?
<likemindead> (My preferred way.)
<charlie-tca__> mine too
<charlie-tca__> Only way to get a clean install is to start from the cd, isn't it?
<simon__> hey
<simon__> i am missing my panels, how do I restore them? i cannot find the answer on the web
<charlie-tca__> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<simon__> many thanks :)#
<simon__> for some reason I couldnt find that anywhere
<charlie-tca__> Maybe it is kept hidden? I think it is because it under XubuntuPanels
<simon__> I looked in the documentation and only found customising panels
<simon__> yeah just updated alsa and have stereo again :)
<knome> charlie-tca__, one should find it, it's on the faq on my blog
<_blink_> Hey I have a quick question about xubuntu
<_blink_> When I install it will it give me an option to dual boot it with my current os?
<Karut> yes you will have a boot manager called GRUB
<_blink_> Excellent thank you. I am new to linux and unbuntu
<slow-motion> hi
<FrozenFire[work]> Is there a simple way in which I can "replay" my text clipboard contents as key presses? There's a certain piece of Windows software that I'm running in Wine, which doesn't permit pasting into its text fields.
#xubuntu 2010-01-24
<allyourbass> fresh 9.10 install, auto mounting usb volumes fails
<allyourbass> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1
<TheSheep> sounds like your sdb1 doesn't contain a valid filesystem
<allyourbass> it does, its fine works on the other machine
<allyourbass> ive tried 3 different memory cards all work
<allyourbass> just not on this machine
<allyourbass> same error every time
<TheSheep> dmesg?
<allyourbass> is there a paste limit in here?
<TheSheep> what filesystem is supposed to be there?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> use a pastebin
<TheSheep> and only paste the relevant bits
<allyourbass> http://pastebin.com/m32fd9961
<allyourbass> its my blackberry
<allyourbass> not sure on the fs type
<allyourbass> is there something i need to add/edit in my fstab?
<TheSheep> looks like you are not first
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672923
<allyourbass> is this a bug? ive never had this trouble with previous version
<TheSheep> looks like there were some changes with the kernel
<TheSheep> you did all upgrades?
<allyourbass> no i dont think ive run updates yet
<TheSheep> I can see some people solved it by running 'locale-gen;
<TheSheep> 'locale-gen'
<TheSheep> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=82176
<TheSheep> another workaround is to put export EXO_MOUNT_IOCHARSET="" in your profile
<TheSheep> http://old.nabble.com/FAT:-IO-charset-ISO-8859-1-not-found--td26263050.html <-- found it here
<allyourbass> ill run any updates then give the locale-gen a shot
<TheSheep> that should get you started, use google...
<allyourbass> 10-4 thanks for the help
<rlameiro> hi there
<rlameiro> has someone here tried to install xubuntu on a iMac 233Mhz ? the first (or second one)
<rlameiro> I cant run X
<rlameiro> I tried to change the settings at the xorg.conf as some people said in the forum
<rlameiro> but nothing
<TheSheep> is that a ppc?
<rlameiro> yes
<TheSheep> you may try asking at #ubuntu-ppc
<TheSheep> they are more experienced
<allyourbass> trran all the updates and tried locale-gen
<allyourbass> ran*
<allyourbass> still doesnt work :(
<allyourbass> im not finding much on google either
<allyourbass> im finding lots, just nothing that seems to work
<defenceminister> What is the service called that provides the login screen on xubuntu? And how do I disable it?
<defenceminister> I thought it might be gdm
<defenceminister> but when running sysv-rc-conf to disable it isn't enabled.
<allyourbass> having trouble getting usb volumes to mount
<allyourbass> http://pastebin.com/m2b1143a
<TGM> I'm having some resolution issues with an old laptop, the screen is made for a 1024x768 res and the max shown is 600x800. There was no xorg.conf file (I had it configure one, it's in my home folder. Should it be there?) All changes I've made to various display properties have either been ignored or reset upon restarting. Anyone have any ideas?
<TGM> Er *800x600
<TGM> I've read that it could be a color issue, or a sync issue
<TGM> I'm unsure of how to change or determine the correct settings for either of those if they happen to be the culprit
<TheSheep> .
<homebrewcider> Hi guys, my auto login doesn't work and I have to try at least 5 times logging in manually for it to work, how can I find out the cause of the problem?
<maverick> how can i install a .diff patch to view mounted hds in thunar... as in this link : http://nomius.blogspot.com/2009/07/thunar-and-hard-drive-partitions.html
<maverick> how do i change the default file manager to nautilus?
<TheSheep> there is no such thing as default file manager, just use nautilus instead of thunar
<shadeslayer> hi anyone around?
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<shadeslayer> well i wanted to know how xubuntu would run on my P3 500 Mhz 256 MB ram PC?
<shadeslayer> its a very old pc and XP just crashed yesterday and refuses to get back up,and ive worked with kubuntu and thought xubuntu would be the best alternative :)
<Sysi> i think it should run ok
<TheSheep> depends on what you want to do on it, of course, forget about rendering 3d movies in realtime ;)
<shadeslayer> hmm.. will it be fast enough for web browsing and word stuff
<shadeslayer> thats all that my family does on that PC :P
<Sysi> crunchbang or lubuntu would be faster
<shadeslayer> oh and sviewing youtube videos too
<shadeslayer> *viewing
<TheSheep> may be too slow for youtube
<shadeslayer> Sysi: is lubuntu official?
<Sysi> iirc yes
<shadeslayer> btw love your home page : www.xubuntu.org :)
<Sysi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<TheSheep> http://xubuntu.org/sites/default/files/karmic_shot_front_0.png <-- forbidden
<shadeslayer> hmm lubuntu looks like the thing...
<shadeslayer> thanks guys :)
<Sysi> minimal xfce is also nice, but it's mostly if you want xfce to something old
<maverick140991> ok i managed to replace thunar with nautlis, but now i get an error  Unable to contact the Xfce Trash service on startup...i tried a thunar --daemon startup entry, but i get Unknown option --daemon
<TheSheep> just remove the trash applet from your panel
<maverick140991> tried, no avail
<TheSheep> hmm... maybe it's the places plugin :/
<maverick140991> TheSheep: do i also have to remove the trash icon from the desktop?
<TheSheep> maverick140991: no, the desktop is now drawn by nautilus
<maverick140991> TheSheep: i use nautilus --no-desktop, and xfce is the only DE i have
<TheSheep> I don't know then
<maverick140991> ok
<maverick140991> thanks anyways
<slow-motion> hi
<subspider> hi guys
<subspider> when try to extract files from a tar file it gives me these error gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<knome> if it's .tar, why try to uncompress it with gzip?
<subspider> but the comand was these  tar -zxvf AU.tar
<knome> tar option -z means it tries to ungzip
<subspider> thanks knome
<subspider>  tar -xvf AU.tar works
<lcb> hi. could you please point to me an article on how to use (activate/assign) function keys (Fn) to an usb external keyboard. (laptop pc=asus - not Eee)
<TheSheep> lcb: just select your keyboard layout in the keyboard settings
<lcb> TheSheep, i think i've tried that already and didn't work. let me try again :)
<lcb> TheSheep, should i use 'xfkc' or 'xfce4-keyboard-settings'?
<TheSheep> lcb:use settings->keyboard
<lcb> TheSheep, on my installation that's 'xfce4-keyboard-settings' command for that. On the 'layout' pan i have [_] Use system defaults || Kb model =generic 105-key (intl) pc || kb layout [o] pt, and from here i get :o . what to do (sorry...
<TheSheep> select your keyboard from the list on kb model
<lcb> [_] meaning is not assign/checked
<TheSheep> or select any model that has the keys you want to use
<lcb> TheSheep, ahh ok, so i need to search any compatible with the one i'm using because it's not listed.
<lcb> the only way i believe to do so is test each of the layouts
<TheSheep> nah, any 'multimedia' one should work
<lcb> good. that's a styart :)
<lcb> start, i mean
<lcb> TheSheep, sorry. for some reason the system rebooted and now i can't get to xfce4. it get's stuck on the login screen. i came here trough the console :(
<lcb> in other words.. it asks the login session and pass then goes back to it after a couple seconds
<TheSheep> maybe see .xsessionerrors
<lcb> i did the system check on reboot already
<lcb> i put the matter on #xfce. let's see what thay say :o
<Balsaq> i would like to purchase a laptop that is on sale for 279.00. i once tried to run a desktop wireless with buntu and couldn't get it done. if i list the specs is it possible to learn-up front-if i can run xubuntu wireless on this laptop, before i buy it?
<TheSheep> Balsaq: I don't think so, you may see the compatibility page on the wiki
<TheSheep> Balsaq: but I would just take the livecd to the shop
<TheSheep> Balsaq: and ask to try it
<Balsaq> well the problem is, i am going to wipe out windows 7...and install xubuntu and i don't want best buy to know it or they may void the warranty
<Balsaq> i dont run live cd i always install one distro right on the hd
<TheSheep> Balsaq: try the livecd without installing
<TheSheep> Balsaq: before buying
<Balsaq> hmmm....well that would give a false positive becasue the live cd includes ndswrapper
<TheSheep> so does installed system
<Setarcos> hi
<Setarcos> how can i change my sudo pass?
<TheSheep> it's your regular user passowrd
<TheSheep> password
<Balsaq> passwd
<Setarcos> from a gui how can i change this pass?
<TheSheep> system->users and groups
<Balsaq> i would have to think that an intel celeron 900 2.2 with 802.11 should be able to run xubuntu wireless...its so cheap at 270 its worth the gamble. i suppose worst case scenario i could reinstall windblows
<TheSheep> what's "xubuntu wireless"?
<Balsaq> i meant...use xubuntu on the laptop as a wireless computer
<TheSheep> it should run just fine, unless it has some strange hardware onboard
<TheSheep> take a look at the graphics card
<Balsaq> 4500m
<Balsaq> intel graphics accelerator 4500m
<TheSheep> that 4,5km? that's large for a netbook
<Balsaq> it has up to 1695mb  of intel dynamic memory whatever that means
<Balsaq> but it is onboard not dedicated
<Balsaq> so too me that means it runs the video off the ram
<Balsaq> and it has 3g ram
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237873
<Balsaq> so it will borrow half the ram when it needs it i guess
<TheSheep> how much video ram do you need on a netwbook?
<Balsaq> i have no idea
<TheSheep> are you planning to play games on it?
<Balsaq> no
<Balsaq> never
<Balsaq> i watch hulu onlice vids and youtube
<Balsaq> surf the net and this chat
<Balsaq> inlice=online
<TheSheep> should be ok
<Balsaq> i would thinks so...i just have never successfully did  the ndswrapper yet
<Balsaq> i think i kept searching for drivers and never actually knew about the ndswrapper when i tried it
<Balsaq> it seems to all about ndswrapper
<Balsaq> brb
<Balsaq> k
<Balsaq> oh its not a netbook its a 15.4 inch laptop
<KOlosman> hey i just installed and updated xubuntu
<KOlosman> what are the essential packages that i need to get now?
<Sysi> xubuntu-restricted-extras
<KOlosman> besides that anything else?
<KOlosman> for media, etc
<Sysi> no
<KOlosman> ty
<Sysi> vlc maybe
<Sysi> and if you have some favourite music player
<KOlosman> k
<KOlosman> Sysi, so when i try to run something is the default program
<KOlosman> selected?
<KOlosman> by the way do i need to do anything else in xubuntu to able to do most things?
<KOlosman> any other must programs that i have to get?
<kolasis> hi i installed my nvidia driver from hardware drivers
<kolasis> but it failed, i got an error on boot
<kolasis> now i cant login
<kolasis> to my user
<kolasis> do i have to remove the driver or what?
<kolasis> Help please
<ochosi> kolasis, first: what error do you get?
<kolasis>  I install my recommended video drivers from hardware drivers gui, and i got an error on boot regarding the nvidia driver. Now when i get to my login screen i cant login (i return to the same screen when i try). What to do
<ochosi> yes, i understood that part, i just wanted to know what error message you get at boot to figure out what's wrong
<kolasis> ochosi, i dont remember
<kolasis> it said i may have to update my configuration settings or smomething
<kolasis> its an old pc
<kolasis> nvidia 5200 fx geforce its gpu
<ochosi> hm, without knowing that i can only tell you how to get your login back
<kolasis> version 173 i installed
<kolasis> ochosi, how?
<ochosi> when the boot fails, go to a terminal with ctrl + alt + f2 and log in
<kolasis> yes
<kolasis> i did that
<kolasis> ctrl alt f1
<kolasis> i am at the prompt now
<ochosi> (actually the numbers f1-f6 can be used for that)
<ochosi> (it doesn't matter which one you actually use)
<kolasis> yeah
<ochosi> then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, e.g. with "sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<kolasis> shouldnt i remove the nvidia driver in order to use the nouveau?
<ochosi> in Section "Device" there's "driver"
<ochosi> there you replace "nvidia" with "vesa"
<ochosi> oh, btw, i forgot an editor in the command, so use something like "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<kolasis> yeah
<ochosi> then save the file and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" should take you back to your login
<kolasis> what if i just remove
<kolasis> my nvidia driver package?
<kolasis> and unistall it
<ochosi> you still might have to edit xorg.conf, but you can additionally do that if you want
<ochosi> (ubuntu is relying on xorg.conf less and less with each version so maybe you wouldn't have to change the driver value in xorg.conf after uninstalling)
<kolasis> ok how can i uninstall it then?
<kolasis> and then try your solution of editing
<ochosi> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-173
<kolasis> btw in the hardware gui
<kolasis> there was driver 96 also available
<kolasis> but it wasnt recommended, should i try it?
<kolasis> which is the appropriate one for nvidia geforce 5200fx
<kolasis> ?
<ochosi> i don't know tbh
<kolasis> is the recommended one
<kolasis> always the correct?
<ochosi> kolasis, your question is too generic and as long as you don't even know (or can't tell) what went wrong with 173 i don't see a point here
<kolasis> k
<kolasis> ochosi, i removed that driver
<kolasis> and rebooting
<kolasis> if it fails i will edit xorg
<kolasis> to use vesa
<ochosi> k
<kolasis> ochosi, it says an error
<kolasis> and its running on low graphics mode
<kolasis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<kolasis> how can i install nouveau driver?
<kolasis> DOES UBUNTU USE NV DRIVER OR NOUVEAU?
<Sysi> have you tried if google knows
<kolasis> failed to load nvidia module, no drivers exist
<kolasis> i get this
<kolasis> on boot
<kolasis> HELP
<Aquina> Hy! Short question. After I searched half the web I still don't know wheter it's sufficient to run GParted from a LiveCD and resize an existing extended partition and a logival volume inside it.
<charlie-tca> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<Aquina> Will I have to make any changes within the system then?
<charlie-tca> kolasis: default driver installed is nv
<charlie-tca> Aquina: I have done that, and as long as I did not delete or move the partition, it worked here
<charlie-tca> I had to manually add the new logical volume, of course
<Aquina> thanks. But wil I change something within /etc/ or rerun tune2fs or something thelike?
<kolasis> charlie-tca, can i update to 9.10 and use nouveau?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know. I run nvidia cards, but I don't change the default driver yet. Last time I tried, it failed.
<charlie-tca> You can run the nvidia drivers in lucid by installing them manually, though
<charlie-tca> Aquina: for the existing partitions?
<charlie-tca> I did not have to do anything after resizing
<Aquina> no lvm installed, yes it's an existing partition I only wanna extend my /dev/sda6 (/home)
<charlie-tca> That should work then. I did that, making my /home twice as big, with no problems
<Aquina> ok, thanks alot! :-)
<charlie-tca> yw
<charlie-tca> good luck
<Aquina> :)
<landiscr> Hello I need some help with my xubuntu desktop
<landiscr> Hi I need some help with my xubuntu desktop
<knome> !ask | landiscr
<ubottu> landiscr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<landiscr> ok I am using xubuntu and have lost the taskbar at the top of my screen. how do I get it back?
<knome> !panels | landiscr
<ubottu> landiscr: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<knome> charlie-tca, hey, i could remember the bot for this :P
<landiscr> that worked. thank you thank you
<knome> np.
<charlie-tca> knome: nice :)
<Aquina> Hmmm... (<ubottu> landiscr: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel) I'd recommend to ad an ampersand (&) at the end to decuple it from the current shell.
<Aquina> or didn't you mean a shell? What is alt+f2 in default installation for?
<charlie-tca> Alt+2 runs a separate command window; I think it bypasses the shell
<Aquina> hm ok
<Aquina> so the started xfce4-panel process is probably dependant on the undelying xfce4-dektop proccess or something...
<charlie-tca> I would guess xfwm, but I don't really know.
<Aquina> charlie-tca: What do you think about using SSD drives with hardy? Is it true they become slower? Will I need a LKM?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I haven't tried them with any version.
<charlie-tca> My equipment seems to think they are nice to have, but are sort of an after thought.
<Aquina> hm.
<slow-motion> n8
<challman> hey, can anyone help me with a new install and video problems? I've got an older system with an ATI Radeon 9000 & DVI attached LCD. when it boots after install, I do see things on the screen right up to before the logon screen but the LCD shows out of range
<challman> i just installed xubuntu 9.10 and all the updates
#xubuntu 2011-01-17
<logical123> Anyone willing to help a scripting noob?
<logical123> nvm
<jo-erlend> will xubuntu natty use xfce 4.8?
<msk8> hey
<msk8> sup
<hsaliak> hello, will there be any xfce 4.8 backport for maverick?
<knome> Sysi, hmm...
<Sysi> i'm innocent |o|
<knome> Sysi, where have you been kid?
<Sysi> "mental issues" :P
<knome> aha
<Sysi> not about girl :/
<knome> hope you're feeling better now
<Sysi> two weeks and final exams left at school
<knome> mmh
<waldosworld> wheres
<waldosworld> i'm trying to merge top panel with bottom panel, I can't find internet icon, battery icon, know how I can add it?
<knome> waldosworld, try "notification area"
<waldosworld> thanks but thats not it
<waldosworld> that's for programs that are running, like firefox symbol if browser is open
<knome> no, that's "task list"
<waldosworld> well I've added notification area, and the internet and battery level symbols appear
<waldosworld> didn't*
<waldosworld> doesn't look like u can drag em to the bottom panel either
<knome> that should be the item you want to add
<waldosworld> perhaps because it's still running in top panel it's not showing in bottom panel?
<waldosworld> I'll remove the top panel and see what happens
<waldosworld> ya that works, had to re add though
<waldosworld> thanks :)
<mark76> I see someone's made a PPA for 4.8
<mark76> But only if you have Lucid :(
 * mark76 wants to play with 4.8
<Sysi> good to support LTS
<charlie-tca> Natty has it
<mark76> Bah humbug :p
<mark76> Maverick doesn't
<charlie-tca> Maybe after we get it all working, we can backport it to maverick
<mark76> That's be cool :)
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: ping - I apparently can't speak in #xfce-dev without voice so I thought I'd ping you :D .... are there dev docs for 4.8 yet?
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: many thanks! :D
<logical123> Will installing Xubuntu make a wireless lan card (thinkpad t60) work, because from research, I read that the intel pro wifi card is supported by the kernel
<Sysi> intel cards are well supported, if hw is okay, should work
<logical123> hw?
<Sysi> hardware
<logical123> ah
<logical123> well it works in windows
<logical123> is there a way to see if it's being recognized at all?
<Sysi> you can test on livecd
<logical123> using "lspci | grep 802.11" ?
<logical123> Okay, lspci shows the card as the Intel PRO 3945ABG, so it knows it's there, but doesn't want to let me to use it.
<logical123> anyone?
<ShootEmUp> Hi everyone
<jujido> hi, can anyone tell me how to mount my xubuntu partition in bt 4? commented out 1 line too much in /etc/pam.d/common-auth, now i can't login in xubuntu... any chance to fix this, or can i just make a fresh install?
<ShootEmUp> I think a fresh install is best for you
<charlie-tca> restart
<charlie-tca> use the grub menu to go to recovery mode, and you can fix it from root
<jujido> ok lets try it... thx so far!
<charlie-tca> saves reinstalling
<likemindead> Will Xubuntu 11.04 be rocking the new Xfce 4.8?
<charlie-tca> yes
<likemindead> w00t
<charlie-tca> It's already in Natty
<likemindead> I got a new 7200 RPM 500 GB SATA hdd for my laptop. Running Linux Mint 10 at the moment. But definitely switching back to Xubuntu as soon as 11.04 Beta drops. :D
<charlie-tca> very nice
<likemindead> My wife bought it via NewEgg on Black Friday for $49 shipped! It's a Seagate Momentus. ^__^
#xubuntu 2011-01-18
<logical123> Is there a known bug of being unable to play DVD's?
<bazhang> logical123, installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org ?
<logical123> I just found a thread on the forum, I'll do that now.
<logical123> Thanks!
<pcybill> logical123 This might help as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<bazhang> welcome :)
<logical123> I was freaking out that I had installed a botched copy of xubuntu on two machines
<logical123> And it works. Wonderful.
<Yutaka> hey hello
<Yutaka> I want to install xfce 4.8 on ubuntu which is the repository?
<Yutaka> pleia2, hi :D
<charlie-tca> Yutaka: there is not a repository or ppa yet
<Yutaka> :-(
<charlie-tca> It is available in the development version, Natty Narwhal
<Yutaka> :~
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> ok thank you
<Yutaka> charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Yutaka>  :-)
<Yutaka> IdleOne, Good Night <3
<MY3rdEYE> REGISTER
<mpakfm> hi. do you speak russian?
<mpakfm> anybody home?
<ubufind> how do i find a file i dont know its location?
<ubufind> an iso
<B-r00t> use catfish
<B-r00t> to search files
<ubufind> "the list of app is out of date" clicked reload and it repeats how do i fix this?
<B-r00t> in software-center?
<Kangarooo> hello. where can i find latests dailly build for xubuntu 10.10 ? i dont want a lot updates to make on new installation
<bazhang> Kangarooo, there are none
<Sysi> do netinstall
<bazhang> Kangarooo, you seem to be confusing the point releases of LTS such as 10.04.1
<Kangarooo> and 10.04 also not made daily or at least 10.04.02 yes?
<bazhang> Kangarooo, or have a restore point iso prepared beforehand (though too late for that now)
<bazhang> Kangarooo, 10.04.2 should be out shortly, yes
<Kangarooo> i got for one organization 3 comps and gave my old away and wante to put xubuntu but wiuthout long updating. can i make this restore point from my comp?
<Kangarooo> in system make installation iso yes?
<bazhang> yes, but you need a fully uptodate system to make the restore point from.
<Kangarooo> yes i have ok
<Kangarooo> and it will make iso of all programms i have installed yes?
<bazhang> I'd personally use remastersys, though its third party (ie not in the repos), as it can create an *installable iso*
<Kangarooo> or i can check with i dont need on that cd?
<bazhang> not your home directory for obvious privacy / security reasons
<Kangarooo> or.. is it better- possible to make one comp on network to take updates from updated computer so not all need to pump from internet at the same time but one pumps and other takes from 1st one
<bazhang> Kangarooo, you can do that, creating an apt-mirror, or just aptoncd (for less hassle) though the remastersys is way less work.
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3 (maverick), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Kangarooo> WOW cool
<Kangarooo> ill try it.
<bazhang> back up important stuff first though.
<bazhang> ie stuff from your home directory.
<Kangarooo> on thouse where ill install or my comp from witch ill make PointIso?
<Kangarooo> thouse where ill install are empty.
<Kangarooo> or will be couse there was winxp
<bazhang> Kangarooo, make backups of all important (ie irreplaceable in your view ) stuff. failure to do so indicates you dont care about it. expect the worst, hope for the best.
<uburediculous> how do i install if add/remove won't let me update it?
<Kangarooo> but witch better to use? 10.04 or 10.10 xubuntu ?
<Kangarooo> lts or latest stable ?
<Kangarooo> but witch better to use? 10.04 or 10.10 xubuntu ? lts or latest stable ?  (couldnt get response- lost network)
<ablomen> Kangarooo, .10 is stable for me
<Sysi> depends about you
<Kangarooo> ok ill get that netinstall from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kangarooo> ouh. theres no xubuntu version
<Kangarooo> heres one idea i like. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5068/
<Kangarooo> netinstall with choosing witch version to install
<Svetlanakoskenko> I need some help with my sound, can someone help me? I am really a beginner so i need really explaned help
<bazhang> !alsa | Svetlanakoskenko please read this first
<ubottu> Svetlanakoskenko please read this first: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ShootEmUp> Hi everyone!
<bazhang> hi
<cruncher> hey all,
<cruncher> so.. anyone know of a PPA for the new xfce 4.8?
<charlie-tca> no, but it is available in Natty, the development version of xubuntu
<mark76> It's too early for Natty :(
<mark76> Unless you like living on the edge
<charlie-tca> it's also too early for a ppa for something announced two days ago :-(
<cruncher> charlie-tca, yeah, i guess it is. changes do look nice though
<charlie-tca> changes are great, to be honest. I really like the panel configurations and ease of use now
<charlie-tca> drag and drop menu to desktop to create launchers, right click /usr/share/applications files to create launchers on panels
<charlie-tca> and, I haven't been able to crash the panels!
<cruncher> charlie-tca, did you compile from the tarballs or are you on Natty?
<charlie-tca> I think I tried every theme today to get it to change, it just doesn't happen
<charlie-tca> oops, wrong window
<charlie-tca> cruncher: I am running natty
<cruncher> ah, cool
<charlie-tca> Lot of work compiling 4.8
<cruncher> charlie-tca, yeah, lots of stuff there. Are you finding Natty very stable yet?
<cruncher> still really early
<charlie-tca> heh, very
<charlie-tca> It's stable for the most part, with a lot of issues yet
<charlie-tca> I couldn't update for three or four days because of a libwebkitgtk issue
<cruncher> ah
<charlie-tca> today the themes are not changing at all, the gtk theme and icons are what ever it decides to use
<cruncher> may try it on my desktop when i get home.
<cruncher> he he
<cruncher> yeah, some kinks to work out i suppose
<charlie-tca> yeah, one or two :-)
<Sysi> compiling 4.8 soon
<Sysi> note to self: install gcc when compiling stuff
<MY3rdEYE> NickServ REGISTER
<MY3rdEYE> Nickserv
<charlie-tca> forgot the /  ?
<charlie-tca> as in front of Nickserv
<MY3rdEYE> thanks sorry just confused how to do it
<charlie-tca> I know that issue, too.
<Sysi> not as bad as giving passwd to polish nickserv on ircnet
<TheSheep> Sysi: why polish?
<Sysi> iirc polish host
<TheSheep> I see. Personally I just authorize on login -- prevents mistakes
<Sysi> i (hopefully) login seldomly
<ShootEmUp> Hi everyone
<mark76> Hello
<charlie-tca> ShootEmUp: turn off the welcome message. It spams every channel when you sign on
<charlie-tca> ShootEmUp: turn off the welcome message. It spams every channel when you sign on
<ShootEmUp> it's not automatic, but I will stop saying it
<charlie-tca> It is particularly bad in channels like #ubuntu-meeting in the middle of a meeting
<charlie-tca> It is okay in off-topic channels
<Sysi> 4.8 compiled \o/
<Sysi> see if it works
<cruncher> Sysi, cool
<charlie-tca> shootemup: still quitting?
<shootemup> yup
<shootemup> most of the time it's fine
<shootemup> just today I guess
<charlie-tca> Good luck, then. I guess there is no point saying hi each time, huh?
<shootemup> not really
<charlie-tca> Your's isn't bad, some of these people have to work for an hour or more of those quits
<shootemup> seems to have stopped, fingers crossed
<charlie-tca> hm, need help now
<charlie-tca> had emails bouncing, so I emailed the website that appeared to be bouncing them
<charlie-tca> got a message back from my own website host saying they will investigate...
<charlie-tca> appears I bounced them myself?
<connecteduser> what package do I need to fix this error in exaile: 'missing plugin in GStreamer installation' when I try to play online radios?
<connecteduser> hm?
<charlie-tca> gstreamer-plugin
<connecteduser> I'll try that
<connecteduser> packet not found
<connecteduser> hm.. I used to listen to these shoutcast radios with xmms
<connecteduser> but now with the new version of xmms2 or whatever they changed everything I don't use it anymore ><
<charlie-tca> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<charlie-tca> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<connecteduser>  there's no package for xmms 1 too :/
<Sysi> audacious has replaced xmms
<Sysi> it uses (same?) winamp skins
<connecteduser> I just installed it
<connecteduser> I'm not sure audacious has all the same plugins that xmms did
<connecteduser> Sysi: do you know how I get shoutcast streams in audacious? I enabled streambrowser plugin, but there's just xiph stations in there
<Sysi> try dragging .m3u orwhatever file to playlist?
 * charlie-tca just asks them to "shout" louder?
<connecteduser> hm.. I have some trouble with this stream browser
<connecteduser> it seems to work for xiph stations though
<connecteduser> ok it now work in exaile installing the stuff you said
<frenzz> hello, just install xubuntu10.10 and after install wia apt-get
<frenzz> mc and htop
<frenzz> try to launch this
<frenzz> and fail
<charlie-tca> trying to launch what?
<frenzz> mc
<frenzz> or htop
<charlie-tca> did you get any errors?
<frenzz> yes
<frenzz> if i try rub htop - "Error opening terminal: unknown."
<Sysi> install updates
<charlie-tca> Have you run updates yet after installing?
<frenzz> if i try run mc - "TEMP environment variable needs set."
<connecteduser> err I talked to fast.. cant browse the stations tree in exaile -_-
<frenzz> no, didn't update
<charlie-tca> see Sysi 's statement?
<frenzz> its'll help ?
<charlie-tca> frenzz: yes
<frenzz> 210 mb yay)))
<Sysi> known bug, fixed in updates
<Sysi> do not try to have two xfce versions at the same time
<Sysi> finally back to graphical :P
<charlie-tca> I thought you could do that?
 * charlie-tca might be thinking of firefox, though
<Sysi> you can, but it needs some knowledge
#xubuntu 2011-01-19
<Ermott> This is the first time i've ever chatted on irc WHILE the install is running. You guys are amazing.
<knome> Ermott, thanks. hope you have fun with your new installation
<Ermott> I think I will, th this.is the latest 1010, I have 910 on another computer, this version is already hugely better. Thanks for all the work that went into
<Ermott> and i see the poulsbo videocard issue has been dealt with, this acer booted with proper graphics, it always needed tweaking after with other
<Ermott> versions of xubuntu before.
<knome> mmhmm - things get better over time, especially with input coming in from users
<Ermott> You have no idea how absolutely satisfied I am with this version, and I've only just begun installing it. such an improvement
<knome> good to hear that
<Ermott> gotta restart, thanks again everyone, from vancouver island bc canada
<knome> have fun!
<rtdos> 2 questions: what happened to xdm and is there a desktop similar to the one on MacOS?
<linuxman410> will xubuntu run on asus eeepc with 512 ram and 4gig ssd drive
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> I've run the full gnome on it
<linuxman410> on a 701
<bazhang> better to switch out the ram module for 1GB at least though
<bazhang> yep, what I have
<linuxman410> but it will still run with 512
<bazhang> netbook remix fits the screen better
<bazhang> sure
<linuxman410> r u running 10.10
<bazhang> on the eeepc?
<linuxman410> yeah
<bazhang> not used it for awhile so no
<bazhang> probably 9.10
<bazhang> 10.10 will be a huge improvement
<linuxman410> have u ever tried jolicloud
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> I run it with gnome, and then save everything to a usb stick. otherwise the ssd gets full too fast
<bazhang> xfce4 will run fine though
<bazhang> if you want really lightweight there is lxde and openbox (lubuntu)
<bazhang> chromium is the default browser, and its tons lighter and faster than gnome/xfce4
<bazhang> the problem with non-netbook versions is the original eeepc has such a weird/small screen resolution and size
<bazhang> 800*640
<wo0f> why should i keep using xubuntu over ubuntu for vm?
<wo0f> sorry sorry
<wo0f> wrong question
<wo0f> should i use 64bit for virtualbox vm?
<pete_> hi
<pete_> how do I search for files?
<ablomen> pete_, Under Accessoires there's an application called catfish, you can use that to search files
<q_a_z_steve> hey, all I need to do to move the grub menu order around is "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" right?
<q_a_z_steve> because I'm not supposed to edit grub.cfg...
<ArMo3> When I boot, I get the error message Analog out of range
<ArMo3> somesuch like 60 Hz or whatever
<Yutaka> please, o que falta aki http://paste.ubuntu.com/555778/
<Yutaka> O.o fail channel
<Yutaka> sorry
<frenzz> hello, i'm trying to umont flash card but it's busy, trying "sudo kill pid 2120" - process, but get "ERROR: garbage process ID "pid"."
<frenzz> forget, need umount sde4, but get " device is busy ..lsof(8) of fuser(1)"
<frenzz> how trace process that need to kill ?
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
<frenzz> solved..
<ShootEmUp> frenzz: ummm, what?
<bigbrovar> HI guys. Got a quick question. Does xubuntu come bundled with pulse audio?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<n2diy> Can you do a dual boot install from the alternate CD?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> Just manually partition so you don't overwrite the existing partition
<skrite> hello all
 * rtdos is away: I'm away (gone at 19th Jan, 15:18:58)
<charlie-tca> !away > rtdos`away
<ubottu> rtdos`away, please see my private message
 * rtdos`away is away: I'm away
<charlie-tca> rtdos`away: please turn off the away messages
<rtdos`away> sorry,  i just installed a script in xchat and i thought i had away announce disabled.
<dvanstone> hey
<xGrind> how do I update xfce 4.6.2 to 4.8 on xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> at this time, run natty, the xubuntu development version
<wieshka> hey there - what is default DISPLAY ID in Xubuntu ?
<wieshka> by exporting DISPLAY=":0.0" it returns
<wieshka> that it is unable to open display
<bazhang> !away > rtdos_AFK
<ubottu> rtdos_AFK, please see my private message
<charlie-tca> bazhang: that's three warnings for rtdos_AFK today
<bazhang> charlie-tca, six actually
<charlie-tca> oh... three in here
<bazhang> seven then, four in the last two minutes
<Dekkard> exit
<rtdos_AFK> sorry guys, i was setting my xchat scripts up i thought i had announcements turned off.
<charlie-tca> In xchat, Settings -> Preferences -> General
<charlie-tca> uncheck "announce away messages
#xubuntu 2011-01-20
<rtdos_AFK> thanks charlie-tca, i didn't see that my script and my preferences were conflicting.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> unchecking it lets you use /away without spamming it. Anyone that does a /whois will see you are away
<charlie-tca> It will also show in xchat in the user list
<philip_> guys need help
<philip_> new to xubuntu
<philip_> anyone
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all on line. If anyone knows the answer, they will tell you.
<philip_> i installed xubuntu on intel little falls motherboard but i got no sound
<charlie-tca> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu324> Hi
<xubuntu324> Can any one tell me how to install Compiz?
<mrjfso> hlguien de habla hispana
<korhan> hi
<korhan> quit
<dvanstone> anyone awake?
<charlie-tca__> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<dvanstone> hello charlie
<charlie-tca__> If you really want to know if anyone is awake, yes. Please use #xubuntu-offtopic for things that are not support related.
<_6i> hi
<_6i> how do i reset my keyring password in xubuntu (10.10)?
<_6i> it uses gnome-keyring, too?
<_6i> -> i have an encrypted home dir, and i changed my pass (using the gui so i didn't have to rewrap my ecryptfs passphrase separately)
<_6i> but the keyring password has not been changed, and i could not find it in the menu, and i don't know what keyringmanager is used in xubuntu
<_6i> any comments?
<charlie-tca__> gnome-keyring manager, if it is is in the menus, it is under accessories as Passwords and Encryption Keys
<_6i> charlie-tca__: thx
<charlie-tca__> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 32 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend.
<WhitePelican> hi everyone, has anyone made available, a ppa for the new version of xfce?
<WhitePelican> for maverick, that is
<charlie-tca__> no
<WhitePelican> ok
<charlie-tca__> Normally, we first get all the new packages into the development version, which is Natty. Then we discuss backporting.
<WhitePelican> oh ok
<WhitePelican> guess i'll wait till April then :)
<vinnl> I just saw this link for 10.04, not sure of the quality, nor which version is Maverick :P https://launchpad.net/~alexx2000/+archive/xfce
<WhitePelican> no, that's the lucjd one
<WhitePelican> thanks anyway
<WhitePelican> I have a test bed computer and I'm going to test natty
<charlie-tca__> vinnl: any idea who that is?
<vinnl> charlie-tca__, nope
<vinnl> Feel like attracting new packages? ;-)
<charlie-tca__> kind of scary - not on any teams, unknown, etc
<vinnl> Yeah I understand
<charlie-tca__> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now. Everyone is invited to attend.
<cinmoon> i have a wire internet connection i want to share and a wireless connection to another computer. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing causes my wired to not connect to the internet
<Sysi> cinmoon: just click "create new wireless" on networkmanager?
<hudo> i like to exclude some path when searching with catfish. Is this possible ?
<xubuntu131> greetings
<charlie-tca> !hi | xubuntu131
<ubottu> xubuntu131: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu131> thanks :) i have a question that i could use some help with
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<xubuntu131> im installing xubuntu on a partitioned hard drive.  one half windows xp  other half all for linux.  the computer is a dell insperon 2650.  i installed xubuntu from the windows os bc for some reson no versions of linux acculy boot on this computer. idk why. but the issue is that the touch pad and keybord will not work in linux. this is a laptop btw   so right now i have a usb keyboed and mouse plugged in. any ideas thanks
#xubuntu 2011-01-21
<ArMo3> I installed Xubuntu via WUBI . When I reboot into Xubuntu, it first says "Press ESC to add advanced boot options" and after some time (that is after the loading is complete) "Out of Sync / 67.5 kHz" .
<Kangarooo> ArMo3: after installing wubi is in windows making size and all files auto copies. then restarting should give option to log in xubuntu
<skyhawk> Hello?
<mrthelimeguy> Hey all, I was wondering, is Xubuntu a good platform for minor programming languages, eg, Python, Perl, and Ruby?
<strgllh> How can I set xubuntu to automatically hibernate at a certain power level?
<strgllh> Really liking xubuntu, just installed it today. Seems to have less of the Canonical junk. Is that on purpose?
<galanakis> hi, I can't choose the resolution i need. How can I do this?
<TheSheep> settings -> settings manager -> display
<galanakis> the option isn't avalible
<galanakis> I have a 1366x768 screen and can only choose a nother screen resolution
<galanakis> how do you change the resolution, when the resolution you want isn't an option..
<Sysi> arandr or xorg.conf
<galanakis> there is no xorg.conf in /X11/ :(
<Sysi> not anymore by default
<galanakis> and I'm not sure what i must do with arandr
<Sysi> GUI should not be too hard
<galanakis> oh okay, so i must just make one? what must i type in it for a 1366x768 resolution?
<galanakis> It doesn't have my resolution listed in the GUI
<galanakis> sysi, i've downloaded arandr, but it only has the wrong resolution avaliable.
<galanakis> sysi, i've also tried making a xorg.conf, but it messed up the display when i rebooted, and i had to delete it.
<galanakis> I need to shut down the GUI, so it's just the terminal running, how do I do this?
<TheSheep> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<galanakis> TheSheep: Thanks!
<NativeAngels> hello
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<Jeff_>  i have a question if anyone can help. im installing xubuntu on a partitioned hard drive.  one half windows xp  other half all for linux.  the computer is a dell insperon 2650.  i installed xubuntu from the windows os bc for some reson no versions of linux acculy boot on this computer. idk why. but the issue is that the touch pad and keybord will not work in linux. this is a laptop btw   so right now i have a usb keyboed and mouse pl
<charlie-tca> Jeff_: got cut off at " so right now i have a usb keyboed and mouse p"
<xubuntu702> kann ich hier auch auf deutsch chatten ? habe die regel noch nicht gelesen.
<charlie-tca> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xubuntu702> ok,danke
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Zaibach333> hello
<Zaibach333> I just installed xubuntu on a different computer than what I'm using and its reaaallly slow, plus I had to update packages in terminal cause the gui one wont work.
<Zaibach333> that and I cant use the install additional drivers to finish my installation of hardware
<Zaibach333> is there a way to do that in terminal?
<charlie-tca> yes, use jockey-gtk. If it is real slow, how much memory/ram does it have/
<charlie-tca> ?
<Zaibach333> a gig
<Zaibach333> it was an early windows vista laptop... idk I just assume the hardware is good enough since I've tried installing xubuntu on lesser computers
<charlie-tca> no reason for it to be slow with 1GB ram, might want to run memcheck on it from the grub menu
<Zaibach333> is the grub menu the menu from an install disk?
<charlie-tca> no, it is the menu you get when you hold right shift after the bios check
<Zaibach333> oh nice, does that work on most linux distributions?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, I think it should work on the ones using grub2
<Zaibach333> I thought it was done with apt=get upgrade but its still going, is there some arguments needed after jockey-gtk once I get there?
<charlie-tca> !jockey-gtk
<Zaibach333> !jockey-gtk ? what do you mean
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> Usually jockey-gtk DRIVER
<Zaibach333> oh, I dont know exactly what driver though...
<charlie-tca> Then you probably should use the Applications -> System -> Hardware drivers
<charlie-tca> or Additional Drivers, depending on the release you have
<Zaibach333> that's what isnt working atm
<charlie-tca> but you have to wait for updates to finish, then restart the computer
<Zaibach333> I suppose that could fix that
<charlie-tca> You can not do both at the same time.
<Zaibach333> well as soon as the OS was installed I tried oppening that and it didnt work, and the package manager wouldnt either so I found the command for apt-get update and upgrade hoping an upgrade would fix the program additional drivers
<Zaibach333> so jockey-gtk doesnt have an auto thing with prompts or something similar to additional drivers?
<charlie-tca> You did a new installation from cd?
<Zaibach333> yes
<charlie-tca> no, it doesn't prompt
<Zaibach333> multiple tries on this computer, multiple successful tries on other computers
<Zaibach333_> got disconnected there
<Zaibach333_> I find it a bit odd that I have to update after install cause the install said it would update while it installed idk, guess its okay.
<strgllh> Anyone know when xubuntu is moving to xfce4.8? We're currently on 4.6, right?
<charlie-tca> When Natty Narwhal is released
<strgllh> charlie-tca, thanks!
<khaki54> hola
<khaki54> I've been trying to sift through the forums
<khaki54> does xubuntu 10.10 still support original xbox?
<khaki54> and do you think I can use it to build a router?
<charlie-tca> I don't think xubuntu had an Xbox release
<pleia2> charlie-tca: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
<pleia2> err, khaki54
<pleia2> different XUbuntu
<khaki54> haha really?
<pleia2> as far as I know that project is no longer maintained
<charlie-tca> Thanks, pleia2
<khaki54> I mean it's liked directly
<pleia2> "XUbuntu is also the name of the official lightweight version of Ubuntu. The project can be found on http://xubuntu.org/"
<charlie-tca> So, that was using Ubuntu 5.10, Xubuntu started with 6.06
<khaki54> hmmm
<khaki54> so it's poorly worded on their site
<pleia2> yeah, it confuses a lot of people
<khaki54> you win
<khaki54> There is no relationship between "xUbuntu" linux and "Xubuntu" or "XUbuntu" linux system
<khaki54> I was trying to come up with a quick fix since I bricked my linksys wrt54g
<khaki54> stuck using the fios router which blows
<khaki54> ok
<khaki54> well thanks for straightening me out
<khaki54> probably saved me several hours of pain
<khaki54> though I could just grab the breezy 5.10 xUbuntu release and upgrade the distro
<bazhang> doubtful
<khaki54> you think it would remove my drivers due to lack of compat?
<charlie-tca> If they have it. We don't archive the end of life releases here
<bazhang> it would be completely unsupported, with zero updates available
<khaki54> yeah that's a good point also, the repos would be dead
<khaki54> maybe strip the drivers out of the old distro and add them to a newer one?
<khaki54> then install it that way?
<khaki54> I'm biding my time until www.netgear.com/home/products/wirelessrouters/high-performance/WNDR4000.aspx comes out
<josh1> If I close my lid of my laptop before I log in, I get a weird white login screen, my passwords do not work with this screen, anybody have an idea of what this is?
<charlie-tca> josh1: sounds like you are suspending it during the bootup
<josh1> charlie-tca: any idea why my password doesn't work? or how to disable this?
<charlie-tca> login, then close the lid?
<josh1> yeah, I had never done it before, just noticed it now, thought it was weird. Just didn't get why my password didn't work, I am the only account and I did the install myself
<charlie-tca> It doesn't know how to recover before you login, apparently
<josh1> oh ok
#xubuntu 2011-01-22
<oiaohm>  right anyone in here had any dealing with xubuntu 10.10 and ipw2200 driver and got it to work.  If so you did want.
<oiaohm> The driver is failing to load firmware
<bazhang> no wireless signal / connection?
<bazhang> the drivers are kernel level at this point
<oiaohm> dmesg tells me it will not load its firmware.
<oiaohm> Its not getting to the lack of signal point.
<oiaohm> -1 error
<oiaohm> Annoying I had to bring this laptop up to speed in 24 hours
<oiaohm> I am not completely without wireless I do have a pccard.
<head_victim> Good afternoon, I will be attending a conference locally here in Australia and I was hoping to loop some promotional videos to showcase Ubuntu. To this end I was wondering if such a video exists for Xubuntu?
<Ycarene> Does linux bundle TCP Acks in pairs like windows/bsd does?
<psycho_oreos> you might want to ask that in ##linux instead
<Ycarene> Yeah, I got no answer there.
<bazhang> sounds like an issue for ##networking
<Psilocybin_Elf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCXuqndYDPI
<Psilocybin_Elf> ooops, wrong channel sorry
<bladethefox> hellp
<bladethefox> hello
<josh2> how do I get a SD Memory card to mount on boot?
<fdsaseemslegit> Hello everyone.
<fdsaseemslegit> Anyone here testing Natty?
<charlie-tca> yes, but support is in #ubuntu+1 for natty
<Sysi> it has nice new xfce but it's develepment version (and what charlie said)
<fdsaseemslegit> charlie-tca: What do you think of it and do you think they will release the 2.6.38 to us?
<fdsaseemslegit> Not looking for support in the wrong spot.
<charlie-tca> I think it is going to be very good, and will wait to see if they can put the .38 kernel in. According to what I have seen, it is not coming out until April or May, which is too late for natty
<fdsaseemslegit> I have been waiting since there is already a release client.  I was hoping to be bleeding edge with the alpha. :(
<Sysi> debian philosophy
<fdsaseemslegit> :|
<charlie-tca> bleeding edge ain't really all that usable
<fdsaseemslegit> It makes the issues more obvious though.  I don't mind fixing stuff.
<fdsaseemslegit> With a Distro as widely used as Xubuntu,  the more info the better.  I can be patient though.  I was just hoping.
<charlie-tca> I would prefer a working image, versus bleeding edge broken image
<charlie-tca> Have you installed natty?
<charlie-tca> We are not yet to alpha2, it is pretty bleeding at times
<fdsaseemslegit> Well if it breaks ,  either quick fix or revert and cross fingers.  I have nothing on this partition but alpha/beta software.
<fdsaseemslegit> True,  I have already found a few things.  only upgrading through command line since the update manager daemon is borked right now.  >:(
<charlie-tca> update-manager worked fine here this morning
<Sysi> always used apt-get
<fdsaseemslegit> Well,  it works once per boot. :D
<charlie-tca> I try update-manager weekly, to see if it works
<Sysi> i really miss aptitude, i maybe should file a bug about not getting it to work
<charlie-tca> daily I use apt-get dist-upgrade
<fdsaseemslegit> I prefer apt-get,  but I must test EVERYTHING
<Sysi> (i mean missing it on ubuntu, yum is waay nicer to use)
<fdsaseemslegit> I really have a habit of letting them dictate what goes on this machine,  in an effort to allow them the most information from my system profile.
<fdsaseemslegit> If something is broke,  then they know why?
<fdsaseemslegit> Hopefully.
<josh2> how do I get a SD card to mount on boot?
<fdsaseemslegit> I only have experience really with yast,  and apt.  My first linux distro was Knoppix live cd
<danostone> hello
<fdsaseemslegit> josh2: unetbootin and your machine must allow it thru BIOS
<danostone> simple question
<charlie-tca> !ask | danostone
<ubottu> danostone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danostone> I dont see disc 2 when doing df
<josh2> fdsaseemslegit: I am using the sd card as storage, I need it to mount in my currently running xubuntu
<danostone> charlie-tca calm down I just type as I speak sorry
<fdsaseemslegit> josh2:  I read your question wrong :\,
<charlie-tca> nothing to calm down about. you asked if you could ask a question, I got you an answer.
<charlie-tca> Wouldn't it be better not to ask if you can ask?
<fdsaseemslegit> ^
<josh2> fsaseemslegit: I am just looking for a way to make the card be automounted on boot, I have it set to mount memory cards when hot plugged, but that doesn't mount it on boot, all my music is on the memory card so I want it to automount
<Sysi> josh2: add it to /etc/fstab
<Sysi> gksudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<danostone> ^above ? 'simple question is a statement the question followed in the next sentence are you a bot?
<Sysi> blkid on terminal lists volumes and uuid:s
<fdsaseemslegit> You still have yet to ask it,  danostone.
<josh2> Sysi: what do I add to fstab?
<charlie-tca> danostone: your question followed after I gave the information about asking
<charlie-tca> and I don't really see a question anywhere. I see a statement that disc 2 is not seen when doing df. What is the question?
<Sysi> josh2: new line, looking pretty similar to what's already there
<danostone> I dont see disc 2 using df -h
<danostone> why wouldn't I?
<josh2> Sysi: Any documentation on what I need to add in that line?
<fdsaseemslegit> You have your eyes closed.
<Sysi> josh2: blkid tells you uuid:s of devices
<danostone> good
<fdsaseemslegit> :D
<Sysi> fdsaseemslegit: proper ansvers please
<Sysi> danostone: is it mounted?
<fdsaseemslegit> Sorry,  danostone.
<danostone> obviously not in this install it seems
<danostone> so mount uuid or ?
<Sysi> if you want it to be mounted always on boot, fstab
<charlie-tca> danostone: have you been able to use the disc 2 at all in Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> danostone: as in, have you tried manually mounting it ?
<danostone> yes it has fedora on lvm
<charlie-tca> Is there anything in /media for it?
<danostone> man mount discusses that correct
<charlie-tca> yes, man mount does.
<charlie-tca> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<danostone> yes it looks like several ports need a path
<fdsaseemslegit> Maybe /dev would have the information
<fdsaseemslegit> I have yet yo have a mounting problem,  I have two other partitions,  one ntfs then other reiserfs ,  I also have no problems detecting and mounting an esata external HDD,  and a USB IDE External HDD.  My card reader clot also works great in Natty.
<fdsaseemslegit> I am very happy.
<Sysi> i think lvm partitions are something like /dev/mapper/something
<Sysi> never used it so not very sure
<craigbass1976> whenever I do something even remotely graphics heavy, x goes into convulsions.  I thought there was some keywoard shortcut that would restart x, or will that not work because x is having such a fit in the first place?
<charlie-tca> magicSysRq is the thing left, and it shuts down and restarts X, losing all work
<charlie-tca> On my keyboard, it is    Ctrl+Alt+PrintScn+k
<craigbass1976> Actually, /etc/init.d/x11-common restart didn't help either.  Perhaps it's a flakey video card... but if I reboot it will be fine
<craigbass1976> charlie-tca: magicSysRq ?
<charlie-tca> yup, that's what it is referred to as
<craigbass1976> charlie-tca: and is you're xubuntu install stock?  I've not customized anything on this box that I can remember
<charlie-tca> yes, but they removed the Ctrl+Alt+backspace to restart X a few releases ago
<Sysi> i think common key combination is altGr+printscrn+K
<craigbass1976> but would the /etc/init.d command have done the same thing?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I just know what works here
<danostone> doing 'ls /dev/disk/by-id/label' I can see all of the partitions but not sure label to uuid combo check (anyone ?)
<Sysi> try 'blkid'
<danostone> not sure blkid ? in dev/disk/~ I have by-id  by-label  by-path  by-uuid
<Sysi> blkid is command
<danostone> do I need to pipe it ?
<danostone> returns nothing
<danostone> man blkid
<Sysi> for me it lists all partitions, labels and uuids
<Sysi> maybe with sudo?
<charlie-tca> look in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<charlie-tca> You can use ls -l to list them
<danostone> ahh and oops
<danostone> so /dev/disk/by-{label,uuid} means either or
<charlie-tca> yup
<skiwithpete> hi
<skiwithpete> so...
<skiwithpete> I want to start xfce when I type in startx at prompt
<skiwithpete> but it currently starts LXDE - any suggestions?
<Sysi> edit ~/.xsessionrc
<Sysi> or something pretty similarly named file
<skiwithpete> I have Xauthority
<skiwithpete> is that the one?
<Sysi> i doubt
<Sysi> it could use global one too
<skiwithpete> where will I find that?
<Sysi> i guess /usr/share/xsessions/
<Sysi> idk where it gets the default
<skiwithpete> no
<skiwithpete> no luck
<charlie-tca> did you install xubuntu-desktop? I don't know if Lubuntu/whatever you installed had all the files in it
<Sysi> my router stucked, googling is a bit slow..
<Sysi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#Running_Xfce
<Sysi> i'm not sure if cklauch is needed on buntu
<Besogon> skiwithpete, http://www.os-works.com/view/debian/
<Besogon> look may be there you will find your answer
<skiwithpete> Besogon, nice one
<danostone> question - what do I need to in mtab or fstab ?
<Besogon> fstab is the file which let you automount partitions at boot up
<danostone> to have will it work if one is ext3 and the other is ext4 or does it matter?
<charlie-tca> danostone: create a mount point (directory) first, then in /etc/fstab, you can copy a line that exists.
<charlie-tca> it should be something like :
<charlie-tca> UUID=d5f37d0b-73b3-4080-b410-9ee47639907e /mount/point ext3    defaults        0       2
<charlie-tca> ext3 is the filesystem, which might be fat32 or fat16 instead
<danostone> /dev/sdb3: LABEL="Fedora-13-x86_64" UUID="4330a9c7-cec0-44el-82cb-llllll
<charlie-tca> I create my directories in /mnt, but you can create them anywhere
<charlie-tca> using that, create a directory using     sudo mkdir /mnt/Fedora
<charlie-tca> then in /etc/fstab,
<danostone> like that not sure what the second line is there
<danostone> ext3    defaults        0       2
<charlie-tca> UUID=4330a9c7-cec0-44el-82cb-llllll /mnt/Fedora ext3    defaults        0       2
<charlie-tca> It should be a single line, no breaks
<danostone> ok what is the defaults   0   2
<charlie-tca> ext3 is the filesystem,     fat, ext4, ext2, etc
<charlie-tca> the    defaults are to allow use as the system is set up for
<charlie-tca> 0      2     are when to run fscheck
<charlie-tca> That schedules the fsck to run perodically. If it should not check the drive, make it    0        0
<danostone> add to end or before swap uuid
<charlie-tca> It does not make any difference. Boot sequence will be determined during the boot
<danostone> well let me reboot
<danostone> so no warkee
<charlie-tca> open a terminal and try "sudo mount -a" and see what the error is
<danostone> no moint point
<danostone> mount: mount point ext4 does not exist
<charlie-tca> did you type everything on one line?
<charlie-tca> What program did you use to edit the fstab file?
<danostone> gedit
<charlie-tca> gedit works
<charlie-tca> was everything on one line, or did you make it two lines?
<danostone> the mount point comes after uuid
<danostone> two mounts
<charlie-tca> yes, but if you have a line like
<danostone> two partitions
<charlie-tca> ext4    0    0
<charlie-tca> then you have it looking for a mount point ext4
<danostone> no didnt do that
<charlie-tca> It has to be a single line, which should be UUID=???  space   /mount/point
<danostone> yes but its on a different disk
<charlie-tca> the mount point?
<danostone> the uuid
<charlie-tca> it doesn't matter
<Sysi> linux don't have thing like C: and D: just partitions, can be on different disks or anywhere
<charlie-tca> The error was "mount point ext4 does not exist" ?
<charlie-tca> that error tells me the line was something like UUID=??? ext4
<charlie-tca> did you space between /mount/point  and ext4?
<charlie-tca> Sysi: should we have fstab pasted now?
<charlie-tca> danostone: pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<Sysi> at least that one line
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<danostone> no mount point then etx4
<Sysi> you need to have the mount point
<Sysi> folder where you want it
<danostone> http://fpaste.org/nrGY/
<charlie-tca> You did not create the mount points
<charlie-tca> you have to create a directory to be used, maybe
<danostone> ok where or what todo where
<charlie-tca> something like     /mnt/sdb2
<charlie-tca> then put that after the uuid, before the ext4
<danostone> that needs created
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> or maybe you want it in /home/sdb2      or whatever name you want to call the drive
<charlie-tca> you have to create one for each partition you are trying to mount
<danostone> so even though the device can be seen /dev/disk/by-uuid I should create a hard link?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> you should create a directory where you will look to see the device
<charlie-tca> You can call it anything you want
<charlie-tca> You do not create a link, you use    "mkdir ???
<charlie-tca> to create a new directory for the device to be seen in
<charlie-tca> You said one of those entries was music, right?
<danostone> no
<charlie-tca> sorry, mixed up
<danostone> so can the mount point be in the /dev/disk as mentioned before
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> You create it outside of /dev
<charlie-tca> like /mnt
<charlie-tca> or in /honme
<danostone> lol lol
<charlie-tca> or in /home
<charlie-tca> or /media
<charlie-tca> but dev is not usable by you
<danostone> I just want to mount when I need access to a file
<charlie-tca> then create in /home
<danostone> not have it mounted all the time
<charlie-tca> then why are you adding it to fstab?
<charlie-tca> fstab entries are always mounted on boot
<danostone> because of mount error
<charlie-tca> open a terminal
<charlie-tca> type       sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb2
<danostone> several open
<charlie-tca> What is the second partition?
<charlie-tca> You show two things added to fstab
<danostone> both on sdb
<charlie-tca> They are what? sdb2 and sdb1?
<charlie-tca> sdb2 and sdb3?
<danostone> like sdb2 and 11?
<charlie-tca> sdb2 and sdb11?
<charlie-tca> did you this       sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb2
<danostone> so I have to create a mount dir in order to mount a fs
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> and add the mount point to fstab after the UUID
<danostone> so remove the fstab entries though
<charlie-tca> if you don't want them mounted at startup, yes
<danostone> restart and I will let ya know
<danostone> does not work
<charlie-tca> did you create the directory yet?
<danostone> ci yes
<charlie-tca> okay, what did not work?
<danostone> mount uuid
<charlie-tca> you removed the /etc/fstab entries, right?
<danostone> not yet but I dont follow this method very well
<charlie-tca> okay, what are the new directories?
<danostone> /home/user/bakery /home/user/cake
<danostone> the dirctories are there
<charlie-tca> in a terminal, type      sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /home/user/bakery
<danostone> ok now that makes sense
<charlie-tca> if it did not give you an error, you can now browse /home/user/bakery in thunar and see what is on sdb2
<charlie-tca> You will type that sudo mount command everytime you want to see those files
<danostone> had gotten used to the bookmark calling for the password
<charlie-tca> you use      sudo mount /dev/sdb11 /home/user/cake
<charlie-tca> to mount and look at the sdb11 files
<danostone> gimme a sec . im slow
<danostone> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<charlie-tca> for both, or for which one?
<danostone> both
<danostone> both ext4
<charlie-tca> then use    sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sbd2 /home/user/bakery
<danostone> both ext4 mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error     In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<charlie-tca> Are these lvm?
<danostone> one
<danostone> said that earlier
<charlie-tca> but they both fail when you tell it ext4. Do they both have data on them already?
<danostone> yes and dmesg tail returnsEXT4-fs (sdb2): unable to read superblock
<charlie-tca> is that the lvm volume?
<danostone> yes
<charlie-tca> what returns on the other one?
<danostone> charlie-tca how do i see which dev sdb each is?
#xubuntu 2011-01-23
<danostone> giving that error for all
<charlie-tca> to see what is what, go to /dev/disk/by-uuid
<charlie-tca> use    ls -l
<charlie-tca> so, maybe they are not ext4?
<danostone> yes they are and the boot partition mounted
<danostone> but thats only several gb
<danostone> hmm
<danostone> that was no use had no files except the /boot and kernel files
<charlie-tca> the only thing I can think of is the filesystem is wrong.
<charlie-tca> did you use sudo to mount them?
<charlie-tca> Are they encrypted?
<danostone> yes
<charlie-tca> Then they won't mount that way. They have to be decrypted when mounted
<charlie-tca> and that is way different
<danostone> maybe another day
<danostone> you may not realize it but in the course of all this it works fine the other way and I have to clean up
<skiwithpete> hi
<skiwithpete> I want to run skype everytime XFCE loads - so I added it to startup & Sessions
<skiwithpete> But I want it to run minimized
<skiwithpete> is there a tag I can add to the command so that it minimizes on run?
<charlie-tca> When you quit, make sure it is minimized, then save session at the quit prompt
<charlie-tca> Not all programs can be made to work that way, though. It depends on how it is written
<skiwithpete> thanks charlie, but I also run XBMC on top of the session - so if I do that, I lose XBMC
<skiwithpete> I need that tag...
<charlie-tca> it isn't there
<charlie-tca> Maybe you could force it with devilspie
<skiwithpete> really? there's no skype -m
<skiwithpete> or skype -min
<skiwithpete> or
<skiwithpete> ...
<charlie-tca> Have you checked man skype   or   skype --help?
<charlie-tca> I don't have skype, myself, so I don't know
<andai> When I press enter in Mousepad nothing happens.
<etech> I love Xfce !!!
<skiwithpete> holy mental
<skiwithpete> I have an external USB Tb drive that I want to keep connected to my XFCE install
<skiwithpete> but I've just figured out that it doesn't auto-mount on boot.
<skiwithpete> I've googled it, but there doesn't seem to be an easy work around.
<skiwithpete> anyone got any suggestions?
<skiwithpete> can I just run some kind of "discover" code to get it to mount?
<skiwithpete> ... is anyone here?
<bazhang> skiwithpete, put it in fstab?
<bazhang> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<skiwithpete> cool stuff thanks
<skiwithpete> bazhang, my mrs made me run off for dinner - but i have to report fstab worked a treat
<bazhang> skiwithpete, good deal
<skiwithpete> bazhang, as I'm mega new to XFCE - is there an easy way to setup shares on the network?
<bazhang> skiwithpete, same as in regular ubuntu, with samba
<skiwithpete> i don't know how - I'll look into it
<skiwithpete> cheers
<bazhang> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<skiwithpete> I'm actually in Gnome now, I just right click and properties - "share"
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> but set it up on the windows side as well
<skiwithpete> what is NFS
<skiwithpete> I don't have any computers on windows at home
<bazhang> network file shares
<skiwithpete> all 'bbbuntus
<bazhang> better still :)
<skiwithpete> faster, better?  or shall I stick with sambas
<bazhang> better less hassle better
<dvanstone> anyone awake ?
<Sysi> even if is, no guarantee they know anything
<dvanstone> Sysi I know what you mean
<Sysi> "just ask"
<dvanstone> is there a working application for speech to text?
<dvanstone> for linux?
<tux444> hi
<dvanstone> hey tux444
<frenzz> hey, one time i shutdown and check "save session".. and all time when i start system this session bings back. how disable this?
<bizal> hi guys
<bizal> i'm installing xubuntu to my dell inspirion 1100 laptop
<bizal> and after clickong forward at "Preparing to instal Xubuntu" screen it loads for half an hour and still nothing :(
<bizal> any ideas what coudl be wrong?
<craigbass1976> I've just (I think) removed gnome from a lucid install and thrown xfce on. (sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop) Are there any other things people normally do to speed things up?
<craigbass1976> Did my last messsage get posted?  Wireless keeps dropping out so I'm not sure
<mark76> I've just (I think) removed gnome from a lucid install and thrown xfce on. (sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop) Are there any other things people normally do to speed things up??
<mark76> That message?
<craigbass1976> mark76, yes.  THanks
<mark76> Then, no, it didn't :p
<Kaleeatsbbs> Can I just install the cd image on a flash drive?
<mhall119> someone in Ontario Canada is looking to hire an Xfce developer, anyone interested?
#xubuntu 2012-01-16
<CrownWheel> Xubuntu channel, I've just had the filesystem on my 3rd Live "install" start to die on me.
<CrownWheel> output from sudo df is:
<CrownWheel> df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: Input/output error
<CrownWheel> ls -ls of /etc shows corrupted permissions for mtab:
<CrownWheel> -????????? ? ?    ?          ?                ? mtab
<CrownWheel> similar corruption affects ~/.gvfs
<CrownWheel> and ~/.bash-history
<CrownWheel> `sudo umount .gvfs` restores permissions to ~/.gvfs but not .bash-history or mtab.
<CrownWheel> As far as I've observed, this is the first symptom of a dying filesystem.  A couple more boot cycles and the Live distribution will fail, throwing dozens of  "ext2-fs deleted inode" type errors at boottime.
<CrownWheel> so, what uses GVFS?  How can I disable it?  It seems to be doing vastly more harm than good.
<TVasEyes> all the auto-mount stuff uses gvfs.  beyond that, don't know.
<CrownWheel> auto mount...as in auto-mounting USB drive filesystems?
<TVasEyes> yes.
<CrownWheel> okay.  so if I manage to kill GVFS, I'll have to mount those manually.
<CrownWheel> I'm not clear on how the Live USB drive does it.  it runs a filessytem in a "casper-rw" file.  But nothing I've read about the casper system relates to GVFS.
<TVasEyes> don't know about casper either, gvfs is involved with auto-mounted usb, cds and dvds.  presumably, there's much more to it though.
<CrownWheel> a'ight.  I'm going to reboot this thing and see how quickly it self-destructs.
<TVasEyes> :)
<CrownWheel> And, yes.  This Live install is on its way out.
<CrownWheel> GVFS corruption is back. mtab corruption persists across shutdown/restart cycle.
<CrownWheel> W.T.F.?
<TVasEyes> CrownWheel: what kind og 'puter are you using?
<TVasEyes> s/og/of/
<sp4z> hi my pc is failing to load it appears to hand on the stopping mount network filesystems during boot(although this does get an ok next to it) any ideas?
<sp4z> s/hand w/hang
<sp4z> i can still access the other tty's etc so its not frozen just will not load past that point
<suddenmoves> Morning :)
<NQTropic> evening
<Alan> gah, why does xfce4-screenshooter use zimagez and not imgur?
<TheSheep_> Alan: because you didn't write the code making it do so
<Alan> TheSheep_: well obviously :(
<TheSheep_> you can change that!
<Alan> seems like somebody else already has, but it's not changed upstream
<Alan> in which case, what is the point?
<Alan> doomed to forever maintain local versions of applications...
<timhurd> Hi guys, I have a problem with audio and video playback being very choppy on a fresh install of Xubuntu 11.10. Hopefully someone could help me out with this
<olbi> hello
<olbi> I have found big problems in Xubuntu
<olbi> it is owner problem of /home/owner/.local/share and all of these directories, after some installations, it sets owner too root
<olbi> I will check this some times yet and type this here
<slakcphil> I have got to say. Xubuntu 11.10 is the stizzuff!
<slakcphil> I was on a distro hop for my Toshiba Laptop and It was looking grim, then along comes xubuntu with no unity detected all my network cards and the installer was cool, i am stick with the xu
<GridCube> ;D
<slakcphil> hmm, kernel not detecting all of my ram.. I have one 2gb stick and here is my /proc/meminfo ==>  http://pastebin.com/kNs1RFRU
<slakcphil> i am running 11.10 64bit
<holstein> slakcphil: is it a laptop?
<holstein> a toshiba satellite i suppose?
<slakcphil> yes it is, a toshiba satellite C655D
<holstein> slakcphil: how much is shared with your graphics?
<slakcphil> hmm, that i don't know
<holstein> that sounds normal assuming a bit is shared with the graphics card
<slakcphil> ok that could be, i just remember in scientific linux that there was a bug and it was saying 256 uncacheable
<holstein> slakcphil: this looks normal to me
<slakcphil> even in htop it shows that total avail memory is at 1603mb
<holstein> slakcphil: right
<GridCube> that sounds about right
<holstein> slakcphil: if its shared with the graphics card, it wont show there...
<slakcphil> ah ok, well How much does the graphics card need? I am running the fglrx driver..
<holstein> slakcphil: thats up to you... i say set it low, and bump it up as needed
<slakcphil> bump it up?
<slakcphil> like add more?
<holstein> of course, why do you need more than 1.6GB's in the system
<slakcphil> yeah i found another 2gb stick for cheap
<holstein> bump it up = slakcphil: increase the ammount of ram the graphics card is alloted
<holstein> slakcphil: thats not what i mean, though thats fine as well, assuming you want/need more memory
<slakcphil> how do i go about doing that? in catalyst control
<holstein> slakcphil: in the bios typically
<slakcphil> ah ok
<holstein> and all those are different on a per machine basis
<holstein> i literally wouldnt bother with it
<slakcphil> yeah i probably wont,
<holstein> you can look in there if you want to see for yourself that this is not a kernel bug, and that the graphics card is indeed sharing memory
<slakcphil> i did disable my touchpad in the bios and still get weird errors in syslog..
<holstein> slakcphil: i say, choose your battles... if you would like to enable the touchpad, and troubleshoot it or whatever...
<slakcphil> http://pastebin.com/bYkbgxLJ
<slakcphil> yeah that is what shows up in syslog, i can't enable the touchpad because it is so annoying..
<holstein> slakcphil: what was the issue? what settings did you change? have you tried live CD's? such as 10.04, and the upcoming 12.04 in particular?...
<slakcphil> with the touchpad? it is physically annoying, it sits flush with the palm rest and when typing drags and clicks and all that stuff
<holstein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/toshiba-satellite-c655d-s5210-freezes-under-kubuntu-and-linux-mint-892628/ suggests acpi=off
<slakcphil> unless xubuntu has the ability to disable the touchpad's tap to click feature..
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469754
<slakcphil> rtl8192c: Loading firmware file rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin <== i have been getting this in syslog about once every minute..
<slakcphil> let me check those out real quick..
<holstein> slakcphil: you'll get messages there... not all are messages to bother with
<slakcphil> :)
<slakcphil> ooh thanks for the touchpad link
<slakcphil> thx, holstein
<pertutatis> hi
<pertutatis> anyone know how to enable thumbnails on the desktop?
<autif> Menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Desktop -> Icons?
<pertutatis> i dont see where to enable it
<pertutatis> there
<hobgoblin> pertutatis: thumbnails of what exactly ?
<pertutatis> thumbnails to see what picture I am opening for example
<pertutatis> I cant find the option... its weird dont you think?
<Eidel_> Does anyone know how to get ALT+F2 to use /usr/bin as autocompleter?
<hobgoblin> pertutatis: I don't find it weird but then when I was using gnome I didn't want that behaviour - not sure you can do that - but I've only been using xfce for 9 moths
<pertutatis> sorry, maybe weird is not the word...
<pertutatis> i installed a package to have video thumbnails but cant see on the desktop
<hobgoblin> pertutatis: I understand what you want - not sure how to accomplish it though :)
<pertutatis> thanks you all anyway ;)
<hobgoblin> still looking ;)
<pertutatis> oh ok;)
<hobgoblin> pertutatis: all I can see is that you need to ensure you have tumbler-plugins-extra installed
<hobgoblin> check that
<pertutatis> let me see
<pertutatis> yes, installed
<hobgoblin> pertutatis: maybe xfce4-goodies - but I am just guessing - hang about and see if someone else knows more perhaps :)
<GridCube> pertutatis, what do you want to do exactly?
<hobgoblin> GridCube: have actual thumbnails of things on Desktop I think - or that's how I read it
<GridCube> something like screenlets?
<hobgoblin> possibly - from memory gnome showed a sort of pic of what it is - perhaps that is what it is - best waith for pertutatis perhaps - I could just be making it worse :)
<pertutatis> sorry Im back here
<pertutatis> what I want is the same that you see when you open the Images folder, for example, that thumbnails of every picture
<csenger41> hello
<csenger41> mongy: are you here?
<csenger41> or anyone who could help me configuring Compiz?
<bazhang> using ccsm ?
<csenger41> bazhang: yup
<bazhang> csenger41, configuring what exactly
<csenger41> i am able to start in but the window management buttons disappear
<csenger41> I start it with the command "compiz --replace"
<bazhang> compizconfig-settings-manager installed ?
<csenger41> yes
<bazhang> tried a different theme?
<csenger41> I have NO theme
<csenger41> thats my problem
<csenger41> any suggestion?
<hobgoblin> csenger41: do not all the things that mongy and ochosi worked through work today?
<csenger41> hobgoblin: yes, but after a restart my window buttons were gone :(
<hobgoblin> csenger41: so you are just trying to make it permanent?
<hobgoblin> or does it not work at all now?
<csenger41> yup
<hobgoblin> sorry - gtg
<bazhang> csenger41, you might wish to ask in #compiz as well
<csenger41> bazhang: is it on freenode as well?
<bazhang> csenger41, yep. /join #compiz
<csenger41> compiz channel is empty :(
<bazhang> 53 people by my count
<csenger41> but none of them is empt
<csenger41> *active lol
<bazhang> well be patient. they will get you sorted when they arrive
<TheSheep> people have lives besides helping on irc
<TheSheep> but they do read the backlog, so stay around
<csenger41> i will as far as I'm awake
<csenger41> damn i g2g
<csenger41> I hope some day I'll find an active person who can help me :)
<csenger41> bye
<pjot> I tried asking in the main #ubuntu channel, but maybe this one is more appropriate. I can't get past the step where I'm supposed to enter my username and password while installing Xubuntu 11.10 because it doesn't recognize my DiNovo Edge bluetooth keyboard. Any suggestions?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> you can't get another kb?
<pjot> I don't have a wired one at home, no
<GridCube> are you using the alternate or the live?
<pjot> The live. Is the alternative better suited for this?
<GridCube> i don't know, wont harm to trie
<GridCube> does your computer has an integrated bt device or its an usb dongle?
<pjot> It's a dongle, but the weird thing is that the keyboard worked in the first step when you select the language
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> try to remove the usb and connect it again
<pjot> Then I left it for a while, it could've rebooted or something, and now I can't make it connect
<pjot> Mm, I've tried that, in all ports
<GridCube> mmhm
<pjot> There was an issue just like this on regular Ubuntu, I had to edit a config file to make it work then
<pjot> Can't really do that mid-install though :P
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> why not?
<Mikael___> Hi, I have Xubuntu 11.10 running with XFCE 4.8. I have internal audio and two HDMI outputs. No matter what I did, I could not change the audio output to HDMI to my TV, even with gstreamer-properties, until I disabled my onboard audio through my bios. I turned it on again when I wanted audio back to the onboard audio, but it seems to be stuck on HDMI. No matter what I change my settsings to through xfce4-mixer or gstreamer-properties, it has n
<Mikael___> o effect. Please help? Is there a way to "reset" audio settings?
<pjot> I only have a single window on the screen, and it has text fields for username etc :P
<Mikael___> Seems to be an issue with Xubuntu, since I had no problems of this sort in Ubuntu
<GridCube> pjot, you can ctrl-alt-f[1-6] to a tty and edit there :D
<GridCube> Mikael___, tried using pavucontrol?
<pjot> Well yeaaaah. I could if I had a keyboard :P
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> correct pjot
<Mikael___> GridCube, no, I have never heard of it. I will check it out.
<GridCube> :) Mikael___
<pjot> Editing that config file before without the keyboard was tricky enough
<GridCube> pjot, does your mouse works?
<pjot> Yeps
<GridCube> then use the onscreen kb
<GridCube> :D
<Mikael___> GridCube, hours of googling and this fixed it! Thanks a bunch! I can even change on the fly...So easy now :)
<GridCube> Mikael___, :D awesome
<pjot> How do I do that during the install?
<Da|Mummy> how do i get out of read only filesystem?
<pjot> The onscreen keyboard was how I logged in before
<Mikael___> Thank you for the help! Goodbye! :)
<pjot> Can't see find one in the Xubuntu install though
<pjot> -see
<pjot> There are a bunch of weird Input methods when I right-click a field, but no on-screen keyboard :(
<GridCube> on >accesories
<GridCube> you should have "onboard"
<pjot> There's no Accessories during my install :P
<GridCube> oookay
<pjot> I don't have anything but a single window on a black background :(
<GridCube> oooo
<GridCube> because you started the installation directly
<GridCube> not the live cd
<pjot> Yea
<GridCube> and then the installation
<GridCube> you do that instead
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> it will, probably, fix this problem
<pjot> It's worth a try!
<GridCube> because all the drivers will load and you can use blueman
<pjot> I wonder if I've screwed up my partitions already though :>
<GridCube> you can fix that
<pjot> Yea
<pjot> It's a minor annoyance though ;)
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> not if gets things done
<pjot> Pressing that hard reboot button feels like hurting the computer
<pjot> Okay, booting up the live CD now
<Mikael____> GridCube, hello again! When using pauvcontrol, i can select the audio input for applications running. is it possible to do a system wide default? When I run a new app, I have to select the output again through pauvcontrol
<GridCube> mmm, i don't know Mikael____ let me check
<Mikael____> GridCube, even thought I have pulseaudio with internal analog stereo selected through gstreamer-properties and xfce4-mixer, it defaults to HDMI for new apps.
<Mikael____> GridCube, using those two (xfce4-mixer and gstreamer-properties) seemed to have no effect at all on the device output selection though
<GridCube> yes i see that
<GridCube> and no
<GridCube> i don't know how you could default it
<GridCube> sorry :(
<Mikael____> It's weird, because it's defaulted itself to HDMI and even though I select the default output device, it refuses to accept it.
<Mikael____> Np
<Mikael____> Must be a Xubuntu bug though, because AFAIK the base is the same as ubuntu (pulseaudiostuff anyway) and I didn't have these problems in Ubuntu
<GridCube> don't know
<pjot> Man, this feels like asking for trouble
<Mikael____> Perhaps if I disable my second screencard and reboot, then enable it again
<GridCube> let me do some research
<pjot> Installing an OS using the on-screen keyboard, that is :P
<GridCube> :P well
<Mikael____> (Because disabling the onboard audio thru the bios worked to get HDMI audio working, perhaps by doing the oposite will work)
<GridCube> pjot, doesnt blueman let you reconnect to your kb?
<pjot> Dunno yet. I started the install already so it's not so responsive :P
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> you can also do the editings you talked earlier
<pjot> I wish the settings wouldn't be wrong to begin with ;)
<pjot> I think the system needs a reboot after changing them, so it's not really an option when I've booted off the CD
<Mikael_____> Just came back to say that after I disabled HDMI and re-enabled it, it now defaults to internal audio :) Thanks for all the help
<Mikael_____> I find it hard to believe I'm the only one that have this problem though :x
<Sebastien> Hey, i did a home server with my laptop, but... it goes in sleep mode after about 30 minutes. how can i prevent this ? putty connections are killed when it happens...
<GridCube> Mikael_____, :P people might find about pavucontrol earlier than you :P
<xubuntu789> hi
<GridCube> Sebastien, on adminstration go to energy administration
<Mikael_____> Ah, yes perhaps I didn't search right, but googling for xubuntu 11.10 xfce fglrx hdmi audio stuck and other search algorithms didn't provide results giving me info about pavucontrol.
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu789
<ubottu> xubuntu789: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Mikael_____> But you were here to help :)
<xubuntu789> is only english langauge?
<GridCube> xubuntu713, yes, what its yours?
<xubuntu789> italian
<GridCube> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu789> Grazie thanksa
<GridCube> but if you know english you can always ask here
<xubuntu789> Grazie thanks
<xubuntu789> not well
<xubuntu789> grazie ubottu
<pjot> Um, while I'm here, what's the major differences of a Xubuntu session and a regular Xfce session when logging in?
<GridCube> pjot, no pretty theme, no other default programs
<GridCube> no default xubuntu config files, etc
<pjot> Okay, so if I just spent half a day customizing the Xubuntu theme and panel setup etc on my laptop, I could just as well use the regular Xfce session?
<Mikael_____> I prefer XFCE over anything, personally. Looks pretty good too.
<GridCube> pjot, the xubuntu session contains xubuntu config files, those are pretty important for xubuntu per sé
<GridCube> if you dont use the xubuntu session you will be using ubuntu with xfce
<GridCube> the order of things on the main menu will be different, entries will change, etc
<pjot> Okay. Well I just rebooted the computer after completing the install and that's not really an issue now :P
<pjot> I now have the Xfce login screen without keyboard but also with a mouse (wired) that won't click, but it moves
<pjot> I had the keyboard connected a few times during bootup though
<GridCube> unplug and replug the usb till it works
<GridCube> :P
<pjot> Yea, that's my general approach :)
<pjot> Not a very successful approach though
<GridCube> i don't know of other
<pjot> Me neither :(
<GridCube> you should get a standard kb :P
<pjot> Haha
<pjot> Yes
<pjot> I really should
<pjot> I've tried Mint too, but it of course suffers from the same issues as recent Ubuntu editions
<pjot> Maybe Debian still uses Gnome 2? :P
<GridCube> i don't think so
<GridCube> they created g3
<pjot> Good point
<pjot> Damnit, Mint doesn't have an on-sceen keyboard at the login screen. My computer is now completely unaccessable
<TheSheep> pjot: ---> #mint
<pjot> Yea
<pjot> Sorry
<TheSheep> pjot: no, no, you just will get better support there
<pjot> Is that really their channel? It's practically empty
<pjot> Ah, they're on another network
<GridCube> :P well you should keep trying xubuntu then
<GridCube> :P
<TheSheep> looks like it
<genii-around> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pjot> :)
<Marzata> where is my vol. control?
<GridCube> alsamixer or pavucontrol
<iew76> Hi, I want to reset my xubuntu theme back to default because something got screwed up, would removing xfce4 subfolders & files fix this or is there a better way?
<iew76> anyone?
<Marzata> iew76: set a new user with the same username
<Marzata> iew76: move the files, change the username, delete old user. very simple.
<puphairz> What's the smallest footprint for xubuntu installed to hdd ?
<TheSheep> iew76: create a new user maybe?
<iew76> why would I want to create a user just to reset my theme
<iew76> I don't really understand the logic behind that, wouldn't it be much more straight forward to have a reset script
<iew76> or something similaar
<Marzata> iew76: script of?
<TheSheep> iew76: why would you want to reset your theme?
<iew76> TheSheep: in case you have done something you are not happy with or in my case: your theme got screwed up
<TheSheep> iew76: you can always undo that
<Marzata> maya scripts?
<iew76> reason why I'm asking is because I don't have the upper bar of my windows anymore, which means I cant drag them around anymore ... no clue on how to fix that
<Marzata> add a bar?
<GridCube> iew76, alt-f2 and write >xfwm4 --restart
<GridCube> amh
<GridCube> xfwm4 --replacer
<GridCube> xfwm4 --replace
<GridCube> that
<iew76> GridCube: xfwm4 --replace did it!
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> it should
<Sebastien> GridCube where is located the admin options
<Sebastien> i don't really use the GUI the screen on the lappy is doomed for death
<Sebastien> usually i use the terminal
<Sebastien> but now i plugged a screen on it to setup this problem ...
<Sebastien> For those who didn't see my question: --> Hey, i did a home server with my laptop, but... it goes in sleep mode after about 30 minutes. how can i prevent this ? putty connections are killed when it happens...
<likemindead> This help, Sebastien? >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1611674
<likemindead> Make sure all power management settings are where you'd like them in the BIOS too.
<likemindead> More: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/hibernate.conf.5.html
<Sebastien> i don't want to be redirected to treads not answering my question
<Sebastien> hence why i came on irc
<Sebastien> its really easy to point to forum treads, but live help is always better.
 * Sebastien hates the "rtfm" kind of persons.
<likemindead> Maybe OS X is more your speed, then...
<Sebastien> wow
<likemindead> I don't know the exact answer to your question, just trying to help point you in the right direction.
<likemindead> I'm a non-technical end user.
<Sebastien> i'm trying to make a home server out of my free 4tb available, but it seems to fukup all the time, and i don't see the "administration" options...
<GridCube> Sebastien, xfce4-settings-manager
<holstein> Sebastien: thats odd
<holstein> is that a server install?
<holstein> maybe its something with the hardware
<likemindead> Have you checked the BIOS settings?
<holstein> if you change the settings in the GUI with a screen plugged in.. thats about all i know
<holstein> i would install a server install on there anyways...
<GridCube> the option you want is xfce4-power-manager-settings Sebastien
<xPof> Hi, I' m having issues with my dual screen setup. After having tweaked my xorg.conf file a little (added Xinerama On) I am now stuck with my Display settings, getting the error: "Unable to query the version of the RandR extension being used", I searched for a solution but I couldn't find it. Could anyone tell me how to fix this?
<holstein> i always  have luck with arandr
<holstein> not sure if that'll help you though
<xPof> nope, won't work
<holstein> whats the error?
<xPof> as it is based on randr
<holstein> xPof: have you tried it then?
<xPof> aye
<holstein> whats hardware?
<holstein> ati?
<xPof> ATI yep :p
<holstein> which driver?
<xPof> erm, the one you have to create a .deb from
<xPof> the one you can download on their site, 64bit one
<holstein> didnt work with the open one?
<xPof> I never tried :P, I wanted to have the official one for once, to see how that one works
<xPof> anyway, the cause of my issue is probably this: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"
<xPof> no clue on how to fix that though
<cYmen> is there a way to mount partitions like with thunar with an ssh remote session?
<holstein> cYmen: i use gigolo to do what i think you are looking for
<cYmen> hm...maybe
 * cYmen can't figure out how it works.
<cYmen> hm...no I don't think that's what I want. :)
<cYmen> I want to mount something without the GUI and not with traditional mount commands.
<cYmen> I want to mount it GUI compatibly but remotely. :)
<Arqui> Hello
<Arqui> please, anyone knows if it is possible to add tab browsing features to Thunar?
<knome> no, and that most probably won't be added later either. use an another file manager
<Arqui> I tried Nautilus, but it made a problem with the desktop, the desktop became blue and all shortcuts dissapeared
<Arqui> Ok, thanks, goodbye
<Marzata> The xubuntu logo is a rat in a washing machine.
<GridCube> yep
<well_laid_lawn> no it's a mouse in a dryer
#xubuntu 2012-01-17
<aguitel> how remove xubuntu ?
<GridCube> ?_?
<GridCube> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<aguitel> need to install kubuntu
<GridCube> then you just install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<Unit193> Might be better to do a !purekde and rest of the questions would go in #kubuntu
<Inzi> hi guys
<Inzi> does anyone know where i could download the xubuntu restrictd extras offline? my pc at home has no internet
<stochastic> Inzi, I'm not sure what you mean.  Download them offline?
<stochastic> You probably need to get the files downloaded on a different computer, load them to usb key, then move that key to your home comp
<stochastic> Inzi needed this link: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xubuntu-restricted&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Vinetari> eveyone knows that Macs are more secure than Lninux
<Vinetari> it's a fact
<Vinetari> steve jobs told me many years ago
<bazhang> Vinetari, thats not a support issue
<bazhang> try the offtopic channel please
<Vinetari> it is a security support issue
<bazhang> then go ahead and ask Vinetari
<Marzata> The next Xubuntu release, codenamed 'E-Sexy Efe' is coming in June.
<Guest60670> hi can anyone help my panel no longer shows the programmes running in the backround
<Vinetari> reboot
<Unit193> Why? Why not either just reset the panel, or restart the panel?
<Vinetari> becuase it's easier
<Unit193> No
<Vinetari> it is for me
<Unit193> Open terminal  xfce4-panel -r  and if that doesn't get it,    mv .config/xfce4/panel .config/xfce4/panel_backup   and restart the panel again
<Unit193> Guest60670: ^^
<TVasEyes> can you run xcfe4-panel -r from the Alt-F2 run command prompt too Unit193 ?
<Unit193> TVasEyes: Yep, but I can't tab complete ;)
<TVasEyes> thanks
<Unit193> If more than even that gets messed up, xfwm --replace in alt+f2
<TVasEyes> I've been lucky so far, up 11 days+ and no problems with panel or anything else.
<Guest60670> I tryed that panel restarts but still same problem
<Unit193> Guest60670: Read the second part now please (figured it wouldn't help)
<TVasEyes> even after the suggested mv ?
<Guest60670> yes it started before this boot of the machine is there anyway to reset the whole thing
<Unit193> [02:23:52] < Unit193> .... mv .config/xfce4/panel .config/xfce4/panel_backup   and restart the panel again
<Guest60670> no go would the backup get overwriten after a system shutdown
<Unit193> Backup is in case you want it back
<Guest60670> ok I look into this more at least I have some ideas thanks.
<Guest60670> hi looked for backup files for panel did bot find any
<TVasEyes> ??  you created .config/xfce4/panel_backup and now it's gone?
<Guest60670> well my programs running in background don't show on the panel. never did a backup just tryed to get back to the way it was
<Guest60670> befor
<Guest60670> e
<TVasEyes> and panel is definitely not running?   ps faux | grep xfce4-panel
<TVasEyes> oops, is running but progs don't show.
<TVasEyes> sorry.
<Guest60670> well panel is running just not geting programs in background to show on panel
<TVasEyes> I suggest you go with Unit's suggestion, do the mv to create a backup then restart the panel (it will need to re-create it's settings then)
<Unit193> Define "Background"
<TVasEyes> its*
<Guest87768> hi I was one with panel problem still no go.
<vinetari> I still say rebooting is faster
<TVasEyes> Guest87768: radical way of doing (because you'll lose all customisation/settings) is to remove the ~/.config directory tree and reboot; xfce will then have to rebuild all of those files, personally I think that's very much last resort though.
<Guest87768> ok that might be only way thanks.
<Unit193> Or just move the folder in case
<TVasEyes> yes, better safe than sorry.
<Unit193> But I've done what TVasEyes said when I didn't feel like finding out what it was (While back)
 * vinetari hands you a 7 UP ! 7°UP !
<TVasEyes> vinetari: while in this case it looks like reboot was unavoidable, generally speaking, --restart is quicker and less hassle.
<TVasEyes> more often than not there are programs running and whatnot..
<vinetari> suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure
<TVasEyes> as always, ymmv.
<Unit193> TVasEyes: Another trick, log out and back in
<TVasEyes> yes, although if restarting after removing xfce4/panel doesn't do it, is bad news anyway.
<TVasEyes> anyway Unit193, I learned that xfce4-panel doesn't need a shell to run.  happy about that.
<Unit193> And I know the xfce notify backend is better than the other, had to replace it on another comp
<Unit193> But I'm starting to get offtopic
<TVasEyes> ;)
<TVasEyes> they're strict around here..
<ablomen> has anybody else noticed firefox crashing like crazy after the last update?
<Marzata> ablomen: version?
<ablomen> 11.10, firefox 9.0.1
<ablomen> I'm just checking to see if it's just me
<ablomen> hmm it seems to be related to firebug not working with firefox 9, i guess ill downgrade firefox then
<Marzata> firebug?
<Marzata> same version of ff here, no problem.
<ablomen> Marzata, hmm weird, the firebug google group has some people with the same problem. Anyway the downgrade to ff 7 seems to have fixed it
<Marzata> avkoz
<johanhar> So... I just installed xubuntu. All partitions/volumes are put on the desktop. I cant right-click and remove shortcut... wtf? :D
<TheSheep> johanhar: you can disable the desktop icons completely
<autif> johanhar - behave, we are family friendly, this is not windows, things work slightly differently - try settings -> settings manager -> desktop -> icons
<johanhar> if I go to /home/user/Desktop , I see none of the icons :P
<johanhar> Ah ok thanks
<johanhar> Worked... thanks
<johanhar> Any settings to resize a window. In windows I click <super> + arrow and send window to a side, aero snap using the mouse.
<autif> what version of xubuntu are you using?
<johanhar> 11.10
<autif> to the best of my knowledge, the equivalent does not exist
<autif> XFCE is meant to be light weight
<johanhar> Okay..
<johanhar> How tedious to resize and move windows then, no problem, I'll get compiz or something ;)
<TheSheep> johanhar: you can see all the keybindings for moving windows in settings->window manager->keyboard
<johanhar> Im looking there now :)
<johanhar> Oh, nice, <super> + tab ... very nice, just like OS X - changing windows within the same application ;)
<johanhar> Anyone tried compiz with xubuntu?
<trkemist> anyone know how I can make chromium my system wide browser?
<holstein> trkemist: i enabled gnome services or whatever its called.. you can try update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<holstein> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<johanhar> I cant find my external monitor... works when booting in w7 :(
<johanhar> settings -> monitors ... cant find it
<holstein> johanhar: i use arandr to manage dual head
<johanhar> thx
<holstein> you could likely not have driver support though... you can search for a proprietary driver which may add that functionality
<johanhar> from where holstein
<holstein> could also make things worse.. so you might want to do a bit of google searching and see if anyone else has posted experience with that hardware
<holstein> johanhar: depends... let me link you the overall generice graphics wiki page
<johanhar> thanks
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<johanhar> hmm, no GUI for updating drivers... I had that in ubuntu and debian.
<holstein> johanhar: sometimes it just doesnt work well.. no reason to compare you experience to window either... you can just let hte manufacturer know you are having issue under linux, and hope that eventually we will get full support from everyone
<holstein> johanhar: you are not updating drivers.. ther a GUI for package management.. several of them
<johanhar> hmm ok
<holstein> you dont need to update drivers, you need to (potentially) install a driver that ubuntu *cant* provide
<johanhar> hmm
<johanhar> thought that I had a "normal" graphic card... ThinkPadT420
<johanhar> a regular work-laptop
<holstein> johanhar: that guide should help you determin your graphics card... assume nothing ... i thought that was intel, but maybe not
<johanhar> ok hmm
<johanhar> I think it has got to do with my dockingstation
<johanhar> laptop uses VGA, but it is connected to a docking, using DVI
<holstein> johanhar: reducing variables is a great troubleshooting step
<holstein> https://lopsa.org/content/adventures-ubuntu-1104-thinkpad-t420
<johanhar> thanks
<johanhar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11618363#post11618363
<holstein> johanhar: its going to be driver related
<holstein> what drivers have you tried?
<johanhar> only the default drivers...
<holstein> also, if it were my hardware, i would try several live CD's.. i would try 10.04, the last LTS, and 12.04, the upcoming LTS, and a knoppix live CD.. that is an easy way to try several drastically different kernels without effecting your machine in any way
<holstein> johanhar: right.. ubuntu *cant* include proprietary drivers assuming thats what you need.. i also wouldnt expect the dock to work, nor internal + VGA + DVI
<johanhar> it works with VGA now
<johanhar> just not DVI
<holstein> johanhar: cool!... thats what i would expect
<johanhar> where can I find some GUI panel for drivers?
<johanhar> used to be in ubuntu, "additional drivers" or something like that
<johanhar> under system
<johanhar> link is gone in xubuntu
<holstein> johanhar: that link i gave should explain some alternatives to that process in detail... i forget if that jockey-gtk or what
<johanhar> oki
<holstein> johanhar: if its intel, there wont be one... you could look report what graphics hardware you have
<johanhar> ok, 2 sec, ill try
<johanhar> http://pastebin.com/5jvZU7rM
<johanhar> there... didnt understand any of that...
<holstein> cool... so there will be some options for you then
<johanhar> hmm ok
<holstein> not that they will give you DVI support
<holstein> again, i would search around and try and find someone with that hardware and running linux
<johanhar> hmm isn't there just some "stuff" i could put into a config file, telling it to use DVI and not VGA..
<johanhar> if not I have to use w7, because I cannot use VGA, its painful
<johanhar> my monitor won't take it...
<holstein> johanhar: yup.. its challening, but you do have several driver options to explore
<holstein> jockey-gtk not what you are looking for?... theres likely a more current version than what you will find there at the nvidia site
<johanhar> maybe, if that gives me a list of drivers i can use
<johanhar> with GUI
<holstein> johanhar: right... but as i am suggesting, that is only one of the driver options you have
<johanhar> oki
<johanhar> gnome user interface, but this is xfce, how does that work? :P
<johanhar> ok, so it gives me nothing, "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<johanhar> it was looking for drivers at startup, didnt find anything I guess...
<johanhar> my old room-mate had a lenovo thinkpad, with docking, using both vga and dvi at the same time.. xfce and arch I think, arch is too hardcore for me...
<trkemist> holstein: I can't seem to figure out how to set it to chromium-browser :/
<trkemist> holstein: I did it @ exit
<trkemist> I did its in preferred apps you put in this string: /usr/bin/chromium-browser
<holstein> trkemist: it?... you mean default browser?.. i enabled gnome services and the changes seemed to "stick" for me better... also running that command in the terminal is an option, though i know there is a GUI for it somewhere that may work... update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<holstein> i did finally get it working... chromium in xubuntu
<holstein> johanhar: you should ask your old roomate about drivers... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<holstein> at the end of the day (so to speak) this is not trivial, and is really something you might want to just deal with til you get a bit more comfortable with the process... the fact that its XFCE instead of gnome has very little to do with your situation.... i remember the first few times i installed the proprietart nvidia drivers, i got just a black screen
<johanhar> thanks holstein , I did speak with him, apt-get install nvidia-current was his answer
<johanhar> didnt do much, maybe I have to do something more, restart the computer or something :P
<holstein> johanhar: this is going to be a kernel module that i would expect requiring a restart
<mucus> hiya, i need a bit of advice
<mucus> i'm trying to connect to a wireless connection from xubuntu, is there a way that it can automatically scan for networks?
<johanhar> holstein: restart didnt help... hmm
<holstein> johanhar: right, you are just getting started..i would literally expect this to take you a few days to sort out
<johanhar> oh... :(
<johanhar> its my setup at work, I dont have days..
<holstein> and mabye not provide you the support you are looking for
<holstein> your friend with the same hardware is your best resource
<johanhar> I see
<holstein> you also have not tried ubuntu 10.04
<autif> johanhar - just trying to think out of the box - why do you need the nvidia driver? Does the frame buffer driver work at all or are you seeing just the console?
<autif> from your comments, it looks like your graphics can limp on framebuffer - while you research the nvidia driver
<johanhar> autif: the problem I am having, is that I cannot detect an external monitor using DVI, only VGA (VGA on my laptop, DVI given through my dock)
<autif> ah
<autif> and external dual monitor configuration is definitely a driver issue, it does not look like framebuffer supports multiple monitors - that I believe is inherent in the graphics card
<autif> all the best :-)
<holstein> autif: johanhar says his roomate had the dock in question working as johanhar wants
<holstein> i would get an adapter before i would lose sleep over this though
<holstein> you can literally waste days with these kind of driver questions
<autif> yup, I got that - but roommate may or may not be available - I am following
<autif> true
<mucus> nvm, i figured it out
<johanhar> Ehm, my mate tells me that I have two GPUs, and I have to switch which one is being used or something
<holstein> hmmm... mabye your mate is not as helpful as i thought...
<johanhar> Hehe
<mucus> how do i set root privileges to something like a zip extractor?
<johanhar> vga_switcheroo hye talked about
<holstein> i would be interested in seeing ubuntu 10.04 with the proprietary driver
<mucus> nvm, i'll extract to desktop then copy over
<mucus> >_< that's not working
<mucus> alright, so can i get some advice?
<mucus> how do i give myself root access to my folders?
<holstein> sudo -s
<holstein> that gives you a root session (basically)
<mucus> what's the -s mean?
<holstein> session for all i know
<johanhar> I give up, w7 here I come...
<johanhar> cya ;)
<mucus> hm
<mucus> yeah, that's still not working
<mucus> i'm trying to copy a file from desktop to /opt/
<holstein> hehe... i would have said "i give up.. intel, here i come!" ;)
<holstein> mucus: sudo mv it
<mucus> movedir?
<holstein> or cp
<mucus> i don't know frig about the commands
<mucus> i'm a total noob
<holstein> i used to run nautilus as root
<holstein> that looked like this... gksudo nautilus
<mucus> hm
<holstein> but, sudo cp /path/to/file.tograb /path/to/where.ever
<mucus> i'd rather just have root access in the file manager
<holstein> right... so that'll look like gksudo thunar
<mucus> there we go
<mucus> yeah, i just found that it's thunar
<mucus> thanks holstein
<mucus> >_< i don't get it
<mucus> http://chatzilla.rdmsoft.com/xulrunner/ i'm trying to follow these easy steps, but i'm not making any progress
<holstein> mucus: chatzilla is not in the repos?
<mucus> it is
<mucus> no wait
<mucus> what?
<mucus> alright, i got it installed
<mucus> for some reason terminal wasn't accepting my xulrunner command
<mucus> so i had to drag the file from the folder into terminal
<mucus> then enter the commands, which to me makes no sense
<holstein> i usually use full path names, just to be sure
<mucus> how do i register chatzilla into my internet applications list?
<holstein> register?.. you can add it, but it runs inside of FF right?
<mucus> no, it's a stand alone program now
<mucus> that's why i was following those steps
<holstein> eh... i would just use xchat personally
<mucus> it's a matter of taste really
<mucus> but i come back to the same question, how can i register it in the list of applications?
<holstein> mucus: you just add it
<holstein> you add whatever command starts it
<mucus> that sounds easy
<holstein> if you run /opt/path/to/whatever.. you just add that as a launcher and put it where you like
<mucus> i mean in the upper left, where i have my applications dropdown
<mucus> and then each category is listed, with applications in each category
<holstein> yup
<holstein> you just add a custom launcher to whatever you like
<holstein> thats what you have asked for.. by installing a custom applicaton like that *not* using a package manager... you are saying "i would like to take care of this on my own"
<mucus> oh
<mucus> okay i get that
<holstein> thats why i asked if there was not one in the repos
<holstein> i see seamonkey-chatzilla.. ive never used chatzilla
<mucus> yeah, that's a broweser plugin
<mucus> for seamonkey
<holstein> thats what i thought the point was... that its in browser...
<mucus> no
<mucus> that was why i did it this way, so it would be standalone
<mucus> which it is right now
<holstein> i guess i just thought that was all it had going for it
<mucus> i prefer the layout and am keenly familiar with how it operates
<holstein> sure..im just saying i personally found it sub-par, and thought the in-browser action was the only real attribute of interest
<mucus> can we back up holstein, how do i add a custom launcher?
<mucus> pretend i'm a dummy, which really isn't pretending :P
<holstein> mucus: right... just determine what command launches the application, and create a launcher for it
<holstein> you can place that launcher anywhere... on the desktop, in the menu
<mucus> i don't understand how to create a launcher...
<mucus> wait
<mucus> hang on a sec
<holstein> mucus: you can right click on the desktop AFAIK, and try making on there
<mucus> i got it
<mucus> >_< i'm such a dope
<holstein> that would be a good first step... then you can learn to edit the menu from there
<holstein> thats an extra step, and i think it looks different than the desktop ones
<holstein> it being the process by which they are created lookd different...
<mucus> okay, so i've created my desktop launcher
<mucus> but... how would i put it in the apps list?
<holstein> mucus: its the menu.. AFAIK theres a menu editor
<holstein> you'll create another launcher in the menu... you wont move the one you made
<mucus> i'm still not understanding it . . .
<mucus> hm, but i'll have to tinker with it later
<mucus> thanks for hte help holstein
<a7i3n> Just did an update, now all I have on login is a blue screen with no wallpaper etc...
<a7i3n> anyone out there?
<n2diy> I just did an upgrade, and now have no sound!?
<n2diy> a7i3n, can you log in?
<Marzata> ah
<GridCube> n2diy, check that your sound isnt mutted
<GridCube> it sometimes get mutted for no reason
<n2diy> GridCube, double checked, nothing is muted.
<TVasEyes> re update manager.  if I de-select one or more updates, then run the remaining, the manager will list the de-selected again (and again...).  how can I make it 'forget' those items?
<TVasEyes> hello? anybody here with some knowledge of update manager and how to tweak its behaviour?
<Unit193> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Unit193> I never use that program, but there should also be a wiki page on it
<TVasEyes> thanks, will read now.
<n2diy> TVasEyes, I asked that in the past, and the answer then was, you can't ignore them.
<TVasEyes> n2diy, Unit193: thanks, seems there's no way (yet):  "NOTE At the time of the making this Wiki there is not a known way to Pin a package with Update Manager."
<TVasEyes> very tedious, to say the least.
<Unit193> sudo apt'get updateñ sudo apt'get dist'upgrade )only with the right keys=
<Unit193> Some people don't like dist-upgrade though
<TVasEyes> Unit193: in other words, stop using update manager altogether and do everything manually?
<Unit193> Well, in the end what works best for you is what you should use, but I have an alias where I just type in terminal "updates; clean"
<TVasEyes> ok, I see.  shame though because update manager is convenient.
<TVasEyes> your alias based on apt then?
<Unit193> !dist-upgrade |I use this mostly
<ubottu> I use this mostly: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Unit193> This is my line, YMMV sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean
<TVasEyes> ok, thanks, the question arose over Firefox update, not wanting the unity and french language etc.  also, last virtualbox update (few weeks ago) broke existing setup.
<Unit193> I use Aurora and I don't use VBox on that computer
<Unit193> (Aurora being alpha firefox)
<TVasEyes> ah, googling Aurora confused me. ;)   I'd installed virtualbox from oracle site, added oracle to apt sources but update chose from canonical and -- kaputt. ;(
<TVasEyes> anyway, thanks again Unit193, need to think this thorugh.
<Unit193> Yeah, pinning is always fun. You can pin that repo higher than the other one though
<xubuntu545> busy place
<knome> you say that after being here a minute? :)
<Marzata> knome: 56 seconds
<Marzata> knome: why 12.04 only 3 years LTS?
<Myrtti> only?
<Myrtti> all desktop LTS's have been 3 years
<Marzata> the other buntus are 5 for 12.04
<Myrtti> well this'll be the first lts for xubuntu so I'm sure it has something to do with not potentially making it too difficult to support
<Unit193> It's had 10.04 as an LTS (and a few more)
<Marzata> knome: why?
<Unit193> They don't have the dev power to do it
<Myrtti> hold on, is my irssi broken
<Unit193> Myrtti: This is Xubuntu ;)
<Myrtti> Unit193: I know that but it looks like I'm missing a line or my brain isn't working, or Marzata is out of sync somehow
 * Marzata is very well rsynced. 
<Unit193> Myrtti: Alrighty (knome hasn't said anything if that's the line)
<Marzata> see this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu#Xubuntu_12.04
<Unit193> Anywho, this is offtopic, so you should take it to #xubuntu-offtopic I'd say
<Marzata> off topic?
<knome> Marzata, we can't give support for xfce longer than 3 years, that's why xubuntu is "only" 3 years lts.
<Marzata> knome: for desktop and server?
<knome> Marzata, there is no "xubuntu server", only ubuntu server.
<Marzata> knome: oh, yes, I'm sleepy...
<Marzata> knome: but is ubuntu desktop with 5 years LTS support?
<knome> Marzata, that's correct
<Marzata> knome: anyway, xubuntu is still the best disto, and 3 years LTs is quite great. And thank you for the great job.
<knome> thanks, and you're welcome
<knome> in the future, if we have more contributors that can sustain their contributions, we can think the 5 year lts again
<knome> right now, we just can't do that
<Marzata> knome: xubuntu has the best usability and let's hope many ppl will move to the project.
<knome> i hope so too
#xubuntu 2012-01-18
<n2diy> I've lost sound, I checked that nothing is muted, and the speakers work on my test box. My user.log show pulse audio calling and alsa module, which fails because it can't find  a profile.
<ian_> my wireless keeps randomly disconnecting, and won't reconnect once it happens
<ian_> xubuntu 11.10 and Realtek RTL8191SE wireless on my laptop
<daysahead5> hmmm
<daysahead5> i don't seem to have that problem i run 11.10
<daysahead5> are you out of wireless range?
<daysahead5> maybe having issues with the wireless driver?
<ian_> not the range, possibly the driver, i'm not sure
<ian_> it works most of the time, but just randomly disconnects and won't reconnect unless i reboot
<Kingsy> guys.. got a WEIRD issue.. when I get to the login screen there is console characters making small holes in the top left corner of the screen..  then you type a username and password no matter what it is.. the screen goes blank and then the login screen reappears in which you can login as normal... wtf is that all about?
<Kingsy> it has happened on both pc's I have installed xubuntu on
<Kingsy> cant find anything on google.. I guess thats cos the fault is so difficult to describe
<spim> Hi.
<n2diy> I've been working on getting message notification sounds working, I have Thunderbird working, can someone send me a message here with my nick, to test xchat?
<n2diy> spim, hi
<baizon> n2diy
<n2diy> baizon, thanks, didn't work.
<baizon> :)
<Promethes> hi, i am trying to enable compiz in xubuntu 11.04 - when i do "compiz --replace" i get window decorations from gnome, not from xfce. It is normal? How to use xfce window decorations while using compiz
<Promethes> ?
<robro003> I installed gnash and then decided I didn't want it, so I uninstalled but now thuner displays .swf files with the gnash icon for them, but pcmanfm displays the normal flash icon. i'm using xubuntu 11.04
<robro003> I installed gnash and then decided I didn't want it, so I uninstalled but now thunar displays .swf files with the gnash icon for them, but pcmanfm displays the normal flash icon. i'm using xubuntu 11.04
<cYmen> There is something wrong with the keyboard layout switche, who do I contact about this?
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cYmen> Can somebody help me confirm it first?
<cYmen> Great now I can't reproduce it myself.
<cYmen> >_<
<cYmen> hm...seems like it doesn't affect all applications
<cryptopuzzle> Hello. I have an issue with the Mail Monitoring plugin from the main panel. it worked for a few moments checking my mail on gmail. but now it has a stopsign on the icon, and refreshing doesnt make it go away. any idea? check interval is set to 10 min on 2 different accounts (both gmail)
<jnsl_> strange thing, im using the AWN dock, whenever i open the program jdownloader, it opens in the netbeans program launcher!
<c_smith> hello, is it possible to set up a wallpaper slideshow in Xubuntu 11.10? if so, how would I go about doing so?
<c_smith> nobody knows?
<c_smith> guess not, well, guess I'll come back when there might be someone who knows on.
<autif> c_smith - Ubuntu recommends F-spot or shotwell - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Photos/Slideshows
<rhodes69> Please help.  I have Xubuntu 11.10 running on a Compaq Presario F700.  I am unable to fully shut down the machine.  I've tried "sudo halt" And have used the GUI.  Machine starts to shut down then freezes with the Xubuntu splash screen not changing.  TIA
<holstein> rhodes69: next time try the command.... sudo shutdown -h now
<rhodes69> Hello?  Anyone there?
<GridCube> nope
<rhodes69> Thanks H.  Can the machine turned off using GUI?  I've installed Xubuntu for my brother-in-law who is _not_ very tech savvy.
<GridCube> rhodes69, did you tried what holstein told you?
<GridCube> it should shut down
<GridCube> in any case you can script that shutdown -h now and add a launcher for that
<rhodes69> Actually I'm using that machine now. will comeback to IRC after I try.
<Myrtti> rhodes69: so?
<rhodes69> Holsteins suggestion worked.  Thanks.  Now I need to  RTFM to learn how to set up a launcher for a script!
<rhodes69> Bye for now
<nate_> ok plain and simple question for anyone out there: why cant i install apps from the Ubuntu Software Center it keep giving me depency errors that i can t seem to push past
<jakeH> Hi, I am a newby at Linux, been working in it for a few weeks now but I keep getting the idea I am missing something. When I am reading online documentation about command line actions it almost never includes "sudo". When I try them out on my own command line I always get permission denied ... I understand that's because I need to be a super user apparently to complete these actions, but now my question is: why is it that online guide
<jakeH> the sudo part that is? I was under the impression that it was ill advised to log in to your super user account, and you should use sudo instead to gain temporary priviliges to complete the action you want to do
<c_smith> Hello, is there a way to have a set of wallpapers run as a slideshow as backgrounds like Wallch can do?
<c_smith> also, is Wallch compatible with XFCE?
<c_smith> jakeH, sudo just grants you superuser permissions for that command and a short time after.
<jwfoxjr> I'm trying to configure my Dell BT Keyboard with Xubuntu. It is asking me for a pairing code. When I use just vanilla Ubuntu it shows the pair code on the screen.
<jwfoxjr> Is there anything that I can do get this paired with Xubuntu?
<holstein> jwfoxjr: the pairing code will be for that device... is there a place to enter it?
#xubuntu 2012-01-19
<jwfoxjr> I'm not getting a pairing code. I can click the settings icon and select random code, when I enter it, it still doesn't pair
<jwfoxjr> holstein: I may have go back to vanilla ubuntu if I cant get this working.
<holstein> jwfoxjr: it wont be a random code... it'll be the code for that device
<holstein> maybe some package in main ubuntu is able to know based on the model # what the code is
<jwfoxjr> Well, I'll have to play with it later. I think maybe I'll use tasksel to install Ubuntu Desktop, log into Unity, pair the bluetooth and then remove Ubuntu Desktop.
<holstein> there should literally be a code in the documentaion for the device... thats the code *any* device will need to interface with it
<jwfoxjr> This one seems to randomly generate. I know this because I have seen in the past that it's a different code under Windows.
<holstein> this one?
<holstein> feel free and link model numbers or documentation for whatever device you are trying to pair
<holstein> if you are presented with a spot to enter a code, and that doesnt work, i think its safe to assume the code is incorrect
<jwfoxjr> Y-RAQ-DEL2
<jwfoxjr> looks like this model randomly generates it's passcode. I just tried pairing it with my android phone, and got two different codes when I tried pairing.
<x350> Hey, looking for some support. =/
<holstein> x350: this is a great channel for it, or main #ubuntu... or http://askubuntu.com/
<x350> just joined thanks
<philippe> hey
<Guest57687> hello
<Guest57687> is 11.10 rubbish or what?
<Guest57687> I am thinking about going back to an older version
<holstein> sure.. go to the LTS
<Guest57687> What number is that?
<Guest57687> 8.04?
<holstein> 10.04... but 11.10 is working well for me and others.. could be some driver support
<Guest57687> I have two main gripes with 11.10
<holstein> 8.04 was an LTS, so is 10.04, and 10.04 is supported for another year +
<Guest57687> Do you care to hear them?
<GridCube> 11.10 its pretty much awesome
<Guest57687> Maybe one of you can help me with my problem
<holstein> Guest57687: if you would like to be prepared for troubleshooting, we can help you addres your concerns, or issues
<Guest57687> It's my wireless card
<GridCube> !detail
<GridCube> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest57687> when I am on battery the light goes off on it and I notice the internet either slows down or completely stops
<Guest57687> Like it's not getting enough juice
<Guest57687> Never had that problem on a previous version of xubuntu
<holstein> sounds like hardware to me.. or just a coincidence you are misinterpreting
<Guest57687> and I sometimes need to be on battery power onloy
<Guest57687> only
<Guest57687> But the lights ALWAYS stay on on power
<Guest57687> and internet never stops working
<Guest57687> I googled for help or similar and I haven't had any luck
<holstein> right.. i suspect its because that could be a hardware issue
<quicklogic> Typically if it is working without errors and the only issue you are seeing is the wireless light is turning off/on and the connection seems slow or interrupted, Id have to agree that it is possibly a hardware issue
<quicklogic> I assume that this is an internal wireless card?
<Guest57687> It is a PCMCIA wireless card
<Guest57687> Thanks for your help so far
<quicklogic> If you have access to another computer or access to another PCMCIA I would test the card/cards
<Guest57687> I will google it some more
<holstein> i would remove it, and test with it out... if everything seems normal, i would check and research the drivers you are using, and what other drivers might be available for the wifi card in question
<holstein> and ideally, as quicklogic suggests.. confirming the card is good in another machine
<Guest57687> The card works absolutely fine with power cord
<Guest57687> Which would suggest to me it is a software issue when switching to battery
<holstein> Guest57687: try some other software too then.. try main ubuntu live.. try 10.04.. try the upcoming 12.04... im still not convinced its software related though
<Guest57687> Ok I will do holstein
<Guest57687> THanks
<Guest57687> can I ask you my second question?
<holstein> Guest57687: if you havent.. its not a bad idea to check for and apply all upgrades
<holstein> Guest57687: you can just ask here.. you dont have to ask if its OK...
<Guest57687> ok
<Guest57687> I like to watch sopcast streams sometimes and I get a 100% buffering which would always give a nice smooth video on VLC on past xubuntu kernels
<Guest57687> But on 11.10 VLC sometimes freezes, even though I am still buffering at 100%
<Guest57687> I tried SMPLayer and it has similar symptoms
<holstein> Guest57687: xubuntu kernels are the same as ubuntu kernels.. you can always go back to that kernel that you were enjoying... i would think it would be graphics card driver related though
<philippe_> Hi
<philippe_> I am back
<philippe_> sorry my laptop crashed!
<philippe_> I like to watch sopcast streams sometimes and I get a 100% buffering which would always give a nice smooth video on VLC on past xubuntu kernels
<philippe_>  But on 11.10 VLC sometimes freezes, even though I am still buffering at 100%
<holstein> Guest57687: xubuntu kernels are the same as ubuntu kernels.. you can always go back to that kernel that you were enjoying... i would think it would be graphics card driver related though
<holstein> philippe_: ^^
<philippe_> Ah ok
<philippe_> Is it not that VLC doesnt have enough cache for the video or something?
<philippe_> and I need to increase it or something
<philippe_> Because it is downloading whilst playing
<holstein> philippe_: i almost exclusively find graphics issues related to the graphics hardware/driver
<philippe_> oh ok
<philippe_> thanks
<holstein> i would try and look for a quality setting server side
<philippe_> I will look into it
<philippe_> What does quality setting server side mean?
<holstein> philippe_: on the server... asking it to stream at a lower quality to test
<philippe_> I cant do anything with the guys server who is putting the stream out can I?
<philippe_> Oh I see what you mean
<holstein> philippe_: i dont know.. you can look into it though
<philippe_> I can try a channel with a lower bandwidth to test
<holstein> yup... that'll do it
<philippe_> maybe it's just a too high a bandwidth stream for my old laptop
<philippe_> This place is awesome
<philippe_> Thanks for the help
<holstein> philippe_: sure... anytime :)
<philippe_> It has restored some faith in 11.10 now :D
<philippe_> BTW when is the next kernel out?
<philippe_> 12.04 is it?
<holstein> philippe_: there are mainline kernels for testing.. there will be a newer one than what you have released and maintained for 12.04
<philippe_> ah ok
<philippe_> Is it due out anytime soon?
<holstein> philippe_: there has been 12.04 daily testing images for quite some time
<philippe_> ah ok
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<philippe_> Thanks for the info
<holstein> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/
<holstein> ^^ xubuntu ones
<philippe_> I am just gonna test something here holstein
<philippe_> BRB
<philippe> Hey
<philippe> You know what holstein
<philippe> I just fixed my wireless card issue!
<philippe_> hello
<philippe_> i am back
<philippe_> holstein are  you there?
<holstein> philippe_: o/ ... whats up?
<philippe_> I fixed my wireless card issue!
<holstein> congrats
<philippe_> It was going into powersaving mode on battery
<philippe_> which killed it
<philippe_> and now the lights stay on on battery and I'm pretty sure the internet won't go down now I disabled it :)
<holstein> yeah, the XFCE power management can take a minute to get used to if you are coming from gnome or whatever
<philippe_> and I'm now watching womens netball to see how smooth vlc is
<philippe_> It's no basketball
<philippe_> Can I ask for your expertise once more holstein?
<philippe_> It's more laptop related than xubuntu though
<holstein> philippe_: sure.. if its not xubuntu related, we should go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<philippe_> ok I go there
<philippe_> One sec
<n2diy> Wow, one of my panels just disappeared! The clock is blinking, but my apps and places menus are gone!?
<n2diy> Right clicked on the clock, then panel prefrences, tweaked the pixels, and got it back, weird.
<Tortilla> Duders, are any Xubuntu builds prior to 11.10 known to be significantly faster on "weenie" hardware (2007-ish netbook)?
<Tortilla> (potentially an idiot question - i'm very new to Linux)
<Unit193> Specs?
<Tortilla> intel atom (1.1gHz I believe) 2gigs RAM, XP service pack 3
<Tortilla> Lenovo s10-2
<Unit193> 11.10 didn't work for you? 10.04 was the last "LTS" so that'd be worth a shot
<Tortilla> it works, and i LOVE it, but even as is has a lot that I wouldn't use on this machine, just wondered if there was any "known" streamlined version
<Tortilla> will look into 10.04
<Tortilla> thank you!
<Mikael____> Hello, I am running Xubuntu 11.10 with XFCE 4.8. I got two 5770's running in crossfire, connected to 2 monitors (DVI Monitor and TV through HDMI). When connected to the TV (Volume is at 60 percent on computer) the sound is distorted, cracks and pops. Any ideas?
<csenger41> hello
<csenger41> anyone active here?
<reon> maybe
<csenger41> great
<csenger41> could you help me why I can't install Xubuntu from CD to a computer?
<reon> I can try but i've never had that issue. What's the problem
<seicean> hello. i'm new to the xubuntu world and I have a slight issue regarding a video problem. When i connect the external monitor (Asus P223), the system does not recognise it. My card: NVIDIA Geforce 9300MGS. I installed the latest additional drivers. ideas?
<reon> seicean, did you install the nvidia drivers? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<_Pete_> seicean: you mean it's not shown in nvidia-settings after you do "detect displays" from there?
<csenger41> after selecting install Xubuntu from menu, it stops at the command:
<seicean> i installed the restricted driver in the settings menu
<seicean> the monitor DOES appear in nvidia settings, but is not responsive when i click apply
<seicean> i usually click Fn+F7
<seicean> it usually worked in older ubuntu
<reon> seicean, add that ppa and install nvidia-current nvidia-common nvidia settings. afterwards use the nvidia-settings util to configure your monitors.
<seicean> ok. thanks
<reon> seican, uninstall the old stuff first. in order to apply the settings you need to run the settings util with sudo
<csenger41> udevd[111]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:*long code from numbers and some letters* '[208] terminated by signal 9 (killed)
<seicean> @reon: which ppa should I add?
<_Pete_> reon: I think you can apply settings without sudo but not save them, saving needs sudo
<reon> seicean, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<reon> _Pete_ correct
<reon> csenger41, are you using the desktop or alternate install cd?
<csenger41> reon: desktop
<csenger41> amd64
<csenger41> wait now we managed to get through that error, but then it gives another:
<reon> csenger41, and you select the install option right after bios as the cd loads before it loads the livecd desktop environment?
<csenger41> sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached the SCSI dick
<reon> csenger41, 11.10? What MB you got?
<Mikael____> Hello Reon, can you help me too? You seem to be the only one active. I am running Xubuntu 11.10 with XFCE 4.8. I got two 5770's running in crossfire, connected to 2 monitors (DVI Monitor and TV through HDMI). When connected to the TV (Volume is at 60 percent on computer) the sound is distorted, cracks and pops. Any ideas?
<csenger41> this is after selecting install
<csenger41> yup 11.10, how you mean MB?
<reon> Mikael____ Sorry no idea dude, did you check the forums?
<csenger41> same problem occurs if i try to start liveCD
<reon> csenger41 motherboard
<Mikael____> reon, I've tried googling for it with Xubuntu keywords :x
<reon> csenger41 and is you try from USB?
<csenger41> reon: its a notebook
<csenger41> no, from CD
<csenger41> but the same problem happened when tried from USB
<reon> csenger41 have you tried putting the iso image on a USB stick and booting off that? Can use dd or Unetbootin for that
<seicean> @reon: sorry, ppa line not accepted
<seicean> should i disable the drivers first?
<csenger41> reon: yes, I tried that before and the same thing happened
<csenger41> sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<reon> csenger41, What make and model notebook?
<csenger41> reon: Acer Aspire 5750G
<Mikael____> reon, it should be noted that I don't have this problem in Ubuntu, only in xubuntu. It's weird for me because they use the same base, correct?
<reon> seicean, go to that link I gave you, read the 'Read about installing' link and then use the PPA details just below that
<hobgoblin> csenger41: is this a DIY pc or one you can give us the make/model of
<hobgoblin> sorry - page not updating then lol
<reon> Mikael____ Think so but not sure.
<csenger41> hobgoblin: at the bottom it says: Aspire 5750G-2434G64Mnbb
<Mikael____> reon, is there another IRC channel perhaps that specifies more in pulseaudio problems?
<Mikael____> That won't direct me back to here I mean, since this is a sound related issue. :)
<hobgoblin> csenger41: is the iso from a torrent - if nnot have you checked the md5sum, have you verified the burn?
<Mikael____> Sometimes, there's an obvious answer right infront of me, sorry.
<reon> Mikael____ Dunno, gonna say google
<csenger41> hobgoblin: no, its from direct download but verified
<hobgoblin> csenger41: both the burn and the md5sum ?
<csenger41> only the burn
<seicean> ok. ppa line added. now it's showing me 3 updates in the update manager...
<csenger41> hobgoblin: don't know how MD5 works, never tried that
<hobgoblin> csenger41: hang on then
<reon> seicean, uninstall the old drivers first, reboot and then install the new ones just to be on the safe side
<hobgoblin> csenger41: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<reon> csenger41, Your laptop got optimus?
<seicean> ok. i'll do that...
<csenger41> reon: no its has only Bumblebee lol
<csenger41> btw idk whats optimus
<csenger41> could you explain that to me please?
<reon> csenger41, hang five just looking at something for you
<Mikael____> Well, I searched the forums, no luck :(
<reon> csenger41, Just gonna start up xubuntu livecd in a vm to look at some boot options, brb
<hobgoblin> reon: Id' try nomodeset
<seicean> i installed from the ppa and i get"sorry, the installation of driver failed. please see log file"
<seicean> i get this for every available driver, 4 in total
<reon> what does th log file say?
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:38,664 ERROR: XorgDriverHandler.enable(): package or module not installed, aborting
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:38,673 ERROR: xorg:nvidia_current: get_alternative_by_name(nvidia-current) returned nothing
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:38,793 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_current).enabled(): target_alt None current_alt /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf other target alt None other current alt /usr/lib/nvidia-current/alt_ld.so.conf
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:38,793 DEBUG: nvidia_current is not the alternative in use
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:53,111 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_173).enabled(): target_alt None current_alt /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf other target alt None other current alt /usr/lib/nvidia-current/alt_ld.so.conf
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:53,112 DEBUG: nvidia_173 is not the alternative in use
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:53,181 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_173_updates).enabled(): target_alt None current_alt /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf other target alt None other current alt /usr/lib/nvidia-current/alt_ld.so.conf
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:53,182 DEBUG: nvidia_173_updates is not the alternative in use
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:53,318 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_current).enabled(): target_alt None current_alt /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf other target alt None other current alt /usr/lib/nvidia-current/alt_ld.so.conf
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:53,318 DEBUG: nvidia_current is not the alternative in use
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:53,461 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_current_updates).enabled(): target_alt None current_alt /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf other target alt None other current alt /usr/lib/nvidia-current/alt_ld.so.conf
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:53,461 DEBUG: nvidia_current_updates is not the alternative in use
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:53,537 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_current).enabled(): target_alt None current_alt /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf other target alt None other current alt /usr/lib/nvidia-current/alt_ld.so.conf
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:53,537 DEBUG: nvidia_current is not the alternative in use
<seicean> 2012-01-19 10:41:53,617 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_173).enabled(): target_alt None current_alt /usr/
<csenger41> hold on dude
<csenger41> use pastebin or something like that
<hobgoblin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<seicean> sorry
<seicean> here is the complete log file  http://paste.ubuntu.com/809447/
<reon> csenger41, at boot hit Esc and then F6 and select nomodeset and see if that allows you to boot..
<reon> csenger41, else try the text installer option
<csenger41> at computer boot?
<hobgoblin> when the livecd starts hit space when you see the man and keyboard
<reon> when the livecd boots
<csenger41> ok trying
<csenger41> ok now its working
<csenger41> Xubuntu 11.10 appeared and the dots are going under it
<reon> ok. stay here and let us know how the install goes, afterwards there might be one or two issue with that laptop I came across
<csenger41> ok now the cursor appeared
<csenger41> ^.^
<seicean> any ideas on the log file?
<reon> seicean, open a terminal and copy/past sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<reon> csenger41, all still good?
<reon> seicean?
<seicean> ok. did that
<reon> seicean, paste: sudo apt-get update
<seicean> ok
<reon> seicean, did you hit [enter]?
<seicean> yes
<reon> when you added the repo
<seicean> yep
<reon> seicean, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<csenger41> yay now its working
<csenger41> installer is good
<seicean> ok. installing nvidia.....
<seicean> DKMS: install Completed.
<reon> csenger41, after the install and reboot you might find you cannot adjust the brightness, have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1802755
<reon> seicean, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<seicean> done
<reon> seicean, reboot
<seicean> ok
<reon> csenger41, let me know when you reboot
<seicean> rebooted
<csenger41> reon: ok
<reon> csenger41, so you rebooted?
<reon> and your laptop has a nividia chipset?
<reon> seicean, is everything ok?
<csenger41> reon: no not yet, CD install is slow as hell :S
<reon> :D
<seicean> @reon: the nvidia [recommended] are activated by default
<seicean> i'll check to see if the external monitor is working
<csenger41> ok restarting now
<reon> let me know when you done
<reon> seicean, how's it going?
<seicean> i managed to extend the display the right
<seicean> but still cannot disable the main laptop screen
<csenger41> ok restarted but screen is dark and does nothing
<reon> csenger41, do the nomodeset thing again when you boot
<reon> seicean, if you select the laptop display and then click on the resolution drop down and select 'Off' what happens? Don't you have Fn keys on the keyboard to disable the display?
<seicean> Fn + F7 still not responding
<reon> seicean, you might have to google that, what laptop do you have?
<reon> I hate laptops
<seicean> Lenovo N500... question: should i disable the laptop screen and leave the external only (requires X restart)
<reon> csenger41 ?
<reon> seicean, just out of curiosity why do you want to disable it?
<csenger41> reon: hold on, had to check something in Windows
<csenger41> could that be the problem that swap and EXT4 are on logical partitions?
<seicean> @reon: to use it as a main screen at 1920x1060. otherwise the laptop screen will block the resolution at 1280 and the bottom bar is inacessible
<reon> seicean, but you can set different resolutions for each display?
<csenger41> reon: installation is done, but when I'm trying to boot xubuntu after selecting it from grub, it loads for a while then it stops and the screen goes dark
<reon> csenger41, don;t think so
<reon> csenger41, did you do the nomodeset thing at the grub menu?
<csenger41> how to do that? :S
<seicean> apparently, useless. ex: watching a youtube video on external display (1920 resolution) will get to "fullscreen" at the main screen resosution (1280)...
<seicean> what if i save x conf file and set the external as main ??? will that do any damage?
<hobgoblin> csenger41: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10069997&postcount=1 have a alook at temporarily set boot option on installed
<reon> seicean, no
<reon> seicean, no damage
<seicean> ok. i'll try that. it requires restart
<reon> hobgoblin, thanks you saved me a search ;)
<hobgoblin> reon: welcome :)
<reon> seicean, csenger41 brb need my nicotine fix
<seicean> ok. thanks.
<csenger41> reon: lol ok
<reon> will go later
<reon> csenger41, let me know when you have rebooted with the nomodeset option
<csenger41> reon: im doing it now
<seicean> aparently, i'm not the only one having problems with the external monitor thing on lenovo. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_video_output_switching#Problems_with_Intel_chipsets
<csenger41> hobgoblin: the link you gave has a big error lol
<csenger41> on the picture the guy typed nomodest instead of nomodeset lol
<hobgoblin> yea - he knows ;)
<hobgoblin> but the method is good
<csenger41> ok restarted now configuring the grub with that guide on the link
<hobgoblin> csenger41: k
<reon> seicean, maybe start a support thread on the forums with all the details listed
<reon> seicean, at least you can now see the display which is a start
<seicean> you might have a point! yes, the display is visible.
<seicean> i also had ubuntu 10.10, and i clearly remember that EVERYTHING was working out of the box. including shortcut keys
<csenger41> fckyeah its working
<csenger41> thank you guys for the help :)
<csenger41> ur awesome :3
<hobgoblin> reon was :)
<seicean> i think everything went downhill after 11.04, which was a pain in the ass
<reon> csenger41, hang on it's not done
<reon> you still have to install the proper nvidia drivers and setup for optimus
<csenger41>  i g2g now to eat something :)
<reon> csenger41, Read this http://www.ivegotavirus.com/blog/2011/11/06/how-to-get-optimus-working-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric/
<csenger41> its been 14 hours I've ate anything
<csenger41> *eaten
<reon> and it's been 3hrs since I had a nicotine fix
<csenger41> brb 30min
 * hobgoblin sends reon an ethersmoke 
<reon> thanks but now I gotto go for the real thing. Might as well get some food as well
<hobgoblin> lol
<reon> csenger41, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1802755
<jn_> Stranges thing, using AWN and have a netbeans, jdownloader and freemind launcher. All java applications, When i launch them they all open up in the netbeans launcher, makes no sense =)
<kristjan> hi, which display manager does xubuntu  11.10 use by default? is it lightdm?
<Sysi> yup
<xubuntu> hey guys
<xubuntu> i have a problem
<xubuntu> i am installing xubuntu 11.10 right now
<xubuntu> i did it once earlier
<xubuntu> but now
<xubuntu> when i select my language
<xubuntu> and then there is a screen with preparing to isntall xubuntu
<xubuntu> and when i click at continue
<xubuntu> it freezes ...
<xubuntu> :-(
<xubuntu> my previous distro was fedora 16 xfce
<xubuntu> eh GUYS
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> that sounds like a problem
<GridCube> are you using the installer from the livecd
<GridCube> or the direct install
<xubuntu> universal usb installer
<xubuntu> via usb
<xubuntu> ii am using it always
<xubuntu> and always it is working fine
<xubuntu> i tried same grid
<xubuntu> GridCube ^
<xubuntu> and then i do sudo killall ubiquity xD
<xubuntu> the installer is extremely slow
<xubuntu> ..
<xubuntu> ARE YOU THERE?
<GridCube> xubuntu im here
<GridCube> now, please calm down
<xubuntu> ok
<GridCube> some times on some hardware it takes a time to thing to be done
<xubuntu> yes
<xubuntu> but i am a distrohopper
<xubuntu> and i want to try xubuntu again
<xubuntu> andit worked always fast
<GridCube> if you do the only install thing you can alt-f4 and see how its going
<xubuntu>  have 8gb ram
<xubuntu> 2.93 ghz
<xubuntu> so it isnt my hardware :p
<GridCube> i don't know :(
<xubuntu> ok
<GridCube> but you can try the alternate cd
<xubuntu> no not the alternate
<GridCube> i've never had problems with it
<xubuntu> ...
<GridCube> i use it all the time :)
<xubuntu> i have tried to put the alternate on an usb stick
<xubuntu> but it didnt worked :-(
<xubuntu> ok
<xubuntu> i am now gonna eat
<xubuntu> its 17:41 here
<GridCube> well i use it with unetbooting
<xubuntu> and i will wathc it when i am back
<GridCube> and it worked :)
<xubuntu> ok
<xubuntu> me with universal usb installer
<xubuntu> from pendrive
<xubuntu> always a good program
<xubuntu> very easy to use
<GridCube> yep, pendrive, but unetbootin
<xubuntu> ...
<xubuntu> well
<xubuntu> good day
<xubuntu> foru
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu> i am gonna eat now
<GridCube> good for you too
<GridCube> enjoy your eatings
<xubuntu> :)
<xubuntu> thanks
<fivedaysahead> enjoy your meal
<fivedaysahead> why can users i create see the home directory of other users :(
<GridCube> because they all share the same groups
<fivedaysahead> ooh
<fivedaysahead> which group is that?
<GridCube> root? users?
<GridCube> dunno
<fivedaysahead> users maybe
<fivedaysahead> thanks gridcube
<fivedaysahead> that makes sense
<GridCube> no problem :) enjoy your quest for groups
<GridCube> :P
<fivedaysahead> heh
<fivedaysahead> :)
<fivedaysahead> hmm it won't let me transfer files between users?
<fivedaysahead> from one home directory to another
<fivedaysahead> even they they all can see one another
<fivedaysahead> permissions i think
<fivedaysahead> hmm
<xubuntu> GridCube
<xubuntu> Waiting is the right thing :p
<xubuntu> i am now a step further
<xubuntu> :-)
<fivedaysahead> still can't figure out why users can see other users home directory but not transfer between them
<xubuntu> lol
<xubuntu> maby safety things?
<fivedaysahead> safety?
<fivedaysahead> hmm maybe idk what that means
<mongy> xubuntu, I use grub2 to boot the iso of alternate iso.  works fine.
<reon> fivedaysahead, rights issue? one user does not have rights to another users stuff. security.
<Myrtti> it's common unix practise, those file permissions
<GridCube> fivedaysahead, http://www.techrepublic.com/article/linux-file-and-directory-permissions/1047531
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> fivedaysahead, look at this, i know its in spañish but you will get its meaning http://imagebin.org/194475
<GridCube> lectura means "read by" so when it says "lectura por grupo" and "lectura por otros" means, reading by group and reading by others, you need to change this
<TobyK> Hi, I am new to xubuntu (and linux in general), installed it 4-5 days ago. I have been trying to get my dual screen setup to work properly ever since the install. I have managed to get it up and running somewhat (every time I boot my system my windows manager is " bugged" and I have to manually replace it (xfwm4 --replace)), on top of that I can't enter my Display settings, getting a RandR error when I do so. Lastly, with this boot my second screen has becom
<TobyK> e black, I can move my mousepointer over it, but it does not show anything else .. I am using ati drivers which I downloaded (not the fglrx from apt, the one from their website)
<TobyK> I must note that I only got my dual screen setup working after I changed my xorg.conf file ... to set Xinerama to 'on'. Looking back at my xorg.conf file now, it seems as if it is empty again
<TobyK> If someone could, in some way, help me out I'd be very greatful :-)
<mongy> have a look at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29      and  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Dual.2FMulti_Monitors
<TobyK> mongy, that's the guide I followed :)
<mongy> :(
<TobyK> well, just let me try some stuff and reboot then
<TobyK> can't hurt anyway
<TobyK> might be back in a bit haha :D
<autif> This exchange above reminds me of an XKCD cartoon http://xkcd.com/456/
<TobyK> Ok so apparently I could make it worse. Is there a simple way to reset GUI related things (basically, I want a clean XFCE again)? Because my program bar on the bottom is gone and so is my task bar at the top ... now I am completely lost
<TheSheep> TobyK: create a new user
<TheSheep> TobyK: it's the easiest way
<TheSheep> TobyK: also, press alt+f2 and type xfc4-panel to get your panels back
<TheSheep> xfce4-panel
<TheSheep> sorry
<TobyK> well, that did not work at all
<TobyK> no bars what so ever
<joey_> Hello
<mongy> TobyK, guess you'll have to remove the driver as described in that page. don't forget to remove the xorg.conf as well
<TobyK> hmm mongy I haven't removed xorg yet, hopefully that'll help
<TobyK> but I think I need a new GUI too, this one is messed up lol
<mongy> I've never used a dual monitor setup so have nothing to contribute really.
<mongy> I'm a pretty simple user..
<TobyK> well, it's sure as hell not as easy as in windows :p (don't shoot me)
<TobyK> I like linux, always have, just never had the courage to go through with the learning phase
<TheSheep> windows also has its hairy moments, especially with older hardware
<TheSheep> the problem of supporting lots of different hardware configurationsi is hard in general
<TheSheep> apple has the upper hand because it controls the hardware
<TobyK> aye, that's why everybody's on the mac train these days :)
<TheSheep> but even they are losing control recently
<TheSheep> with the ssd disks and such
<TobyK> ahh well, I am working at a development firm and I am the only non-linux guy there (I am a designer haha) so I felt it was about time I started learning linux :)
<TobyK> it's biting me in the ass right now though, my screens are completely screwed up, but I will find a solution somehow
<vizvo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vizvo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JWFoxJr> Ok, so I've been working with Xubuntu 11.10 for a couple of days, and found that I need to change the way I do things some (coming from vanilla Ubuntu).
<JWFoxJr> I'm having a problem with external USB drives. The drives mount, but I don't have permission to write to them.
<JWFoxJr> ls -l in the media directory shows them owned by root:root - what do I need to do to have these writable by a user - is this a groups issue?
<TheSheep> JWFoxJr: no, you just need to make them writable by users on the drive by chmod or chown
<TheSheep> JWFoxJr: they have their own permissions like any other disk
<JWFoxJr> TheSheep: is this just how it's handled with Thunar under XFCE? I haven't run into this issue with Nautilus.
<TheSheep> JWFoxJr: no, it's just how file permissions work on linux
<JWFoxJr> Please don't assume that I don't know anything; as I said, I've been running vanilla Ubuntu for years, and have never had to adjust permissions for a USB drive when I plug it in.
<JWFoxJr> That's why I asked if it was how Thunar handles mounting the drive
<holstein> interesting... what filesystem JWFoxJr ?
<JWFoxJr> Ext4
<TheSheep> JWFoxJr: the ownership and permissions of the files are saved on the disk together with the files
<JWFoxJr> and it's not an issue with one Xubuntu install - I'm having the issue on 4 systems.
<JWFoxJr> Nope that's not it - wiped the partition on the drive and did a brand new mkfs.ext4 on the drive
<TheSheep> JWFoxJr: just chown it to your user
<holstein> i think its the ext format.. not that you shouldnt use it.. i have only been using fat
<holstein> but, the chown 'll do it
<JWFoxJr> well, I guess I'll go with that then...
<TheSheep> JWFoxJr: chown the top directory of the drive after you have mounted it
<holstein> its not a hack or anything... its just claiming the disk... quite common
<JWFoxJr> Maybe vanilla Ubuntu has made me lazy - LOL
<holstein> i dont know.. i added an ext2 drive to vanilla, and needed to chown it
<TheSheep> JWFoxJr: it works exactly the same way on ubuntu
<holstein> maybe it was more to do with the way the drive was formatted
<TheSheep> JWFoxJr: and on any posix system in the world
<holstein> i have had that issue on OSX
<JWFoxJr> TheSheep - like I said - on Ubuntu I never, since at least Fiesty had to change the permissions on an ext3 or ext4 drive when I plugged it in - I always had r/w on it.
<holstein> interesting.. i have always had to.. again, mabye it has to do with the way you format, and the ownership at that stage
<holstein> regardless, you are not finding the drive writeable, and chown is the way to get that functionality
<TheSheep> JWFoxJr: apparently the tool you used to format it changed the ownership of the top directory for you
<JWFoxJr> I don't know - maybe the solution is just to find a Windows box and format it NTFS and just use fuse.
<JWFoxJr> It's a portable USB drive, so I use it in many places.
<holstein> gparted is what i use
<holstein> i prefer fat... unless i need it for big files
<JWFoxJr> I know I can create an NTFS from linux - just set the partitition type to #7, but gparted will actually format it?
<holstein> i have made them with gparted.. thats the tool i use... gparted, from a live CD, or from within ubuntu
<JWFoxJr> ok, thanks for the help - time to go drive home in a snow storm (outside of Buffalo, NY)
<holstein> i think it was osx that was a drag to use with ntfs, and i dont personally take advantage of the differences between FAT and ntfs
<TheSheep> buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo!
<Myrtti> gruffalo.
<harris> hello
#xubuntu 2012-01-20
<harris> hello
<metasansana> how do I edit what users how up on the login in screen? 11.10
<holstein> metasansana: i just see them all... i would remove users you dont want to see
<metasansana> holstein: how do i do that? I just want to remove a particular user account
<holstein> you can do it in the gui.. or sudo deluser
<metasansana> just at the initial log in screen
<metasansana> i need the account
<TVasEyes> not adding to /etc/lightdm/users.conf ?
<metasansana> its just to do an cron job
<TVasEyes> metasansana: add user to ^^ hidden-users
<metasansana> wicked
<metasansana> thanks guys
<TVasEyes> ;)
<metasansana> +1 xubuntu
<harris> is xubuntu basically the same as ubuntu?
<GridCube> pretty much, except is not
<GridCube> :P because it doesnt use gnome/unity and uses the xfce desktop
<metasansana> harris: it starts up blazing fast on an ssd
<harris> whats ssd?
<metasansana> solid state drive
<harris> oh u mean bootable
<harris> the fastest u ever seen?
<metasansana> no replacement for hard drives
<metasansana> yup
<harris> hmm
<harris> i hav 3 choices, ubuntu, xubuntu, or mint
<harris> im not sure which one to get
<metasansana> spend less time waiting on unity or gnome to be ready
<metasansana> im using xubuntu for a development box
<metasansana> ubuntu to show off on my laptop
<metasansana> I never tried mint
<harris> http://distrowatch.com
<harris> i never tried mint either
<harris> but i see it on distrowatch
<GridCube> harris, if you want superduper velocity with the *buntu universe to back up, then probably lubuntu its the best option
<harris> hmm lubuntu looks good
<metasansana> whats the default desktop on lubuntu?
<GridCube> lxde
<GridCube> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=06936
<metasansana> cool
<GridCube> xubuntu isnt exactly "ligh weight" anymore, since like years ago, its ligthier than ubuntu and kubuntu, yes, but not light light
<GridCube> don't know if im making myself clear :P
<harris> now when we say light weight
<harris> how big is the difference
<harris> is it a  matter of waiting minutes for waiting the comptuer to turn on?
<holstein> harris: its more in use
<holstein> thought the boot might be faster as well
<GridCube> my computer using xubuntu usually takes like 30 seconds to boot till desktop icons and stuff
<GridCube> never tried with other OS :P
<harris> fast
<harris> what about mint, why is mint number one on distrowatch
<harris> i never used mint
<holstein> becuase more folks have downloaded it via DW
<GridCube> that, and because it has restricted extras pre installed
<holstein> well, thats why its # one at DW... also ubuntu is devided.. theres not xmint for example, thought there are mint versions with xfce
<holstein> harris: they are both live, check them both out and see for yourself
<metasansana> so xubuntu used to be a lot lighter huh?
<metasansana> its working for me now though
<metasansana> ill have to try lubuntu on this ssd of mine
<GridCube> :) it should, but now you have more options, and more integration with other software and stuff :P
<harris> i wonder, ubuntu is slow to start from bootable CD
<harris> does that mean it will boot up slowly if i install it on the computer?
<metasansana> harris: not necessarily
<harris> so i can expect it tobe much much faster after install?
<GridCube> probably
<harris> its tooo slow right now from cd
<metasansana> in my experience yes
<metasansana> if there is some kind of hardware failure or something that could hinder boot up
<harris> my laptop has 512 mb ram
<harris> is that good enough for ubuntu?
<metasansana> it will work
<GridCube> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<metasansana> cool
<harris> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<harris> but this says ubuntu needs 1 g
<GridCube> oh, that Ubuntu
<GridCube> not X
<harris> so maybe ubuntu will not be good for my laptop?
<GridCube> i don't know about that, with unity and all
<GridCube> i wont go for it, no
<metasansana> looks like you should stick with the light desktops
<GridCube> harris, i think you will be happier with lubuntu
<harris> " A good "rule of thumb" is that machines that could run XP, Vista,  Windows 7 or x86 OS X will almost always be a lot faster with Ubuntu  even if they are lower-spec than described below.  Simply try Ubuntu CD  as a LiveCD first to check the hardware works. "
<harris> are there limitations with lubuntu
<metasansana> if you have the patience you could do a server install and just install the gui and apps you need
<metasansana> it takes time though
<harris> im gonna get lubuntu!
<Unit193> Xubuntu is easier to configure, but Lubuntu is lightweight
<harris> configure meaning?
<Unit193> Keyboard shortcuts, etc, etc.
<metasansana> is there a way to drag windows from one screen to another?
<GridCube> drag it?
<metasansana> I have two nvidia graphic sets and its been xubnutu outputs to seperate x screens
<GridCube> oooo
<GridCube> thats different, those are 2 different x servers
<metasansana> i tried arandr and it just crashes
<GridCube> metasansana, http://askubuntu.com/questions/74509/how-to-drag-windows-between-2-x-servers
<metasansana> GridCube: twinview isnt't selectable
<metasansana> im going to try xpra
<metasansana> not quite it :(
<GridCube> well i don't know
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> how do you move your mouse to the other monitor?
<harris> if i get an .iso from linux website, should i be able to boot into a computer with the iso on cd? or it needs to be bootable version?
<harris> i got an .iso linux 11.10 and put it on cd, buy laptop wont boot from it, it just goes directly to windows
<metasansana> you have to burn the iso to cd
<harris> i is on cd now
<harris> i have an older ubuntu iso on cd that boots normally
<metasansana> no with a tool like imgburn or something
<metasansana> not store it
<harris> but i just got the 11.10 ubuntu to try same thing
<harris> u mean, like magic disc
<harris> burn the iso on my laptop, then boot into it?
<GridCube> harris, you have to burn the image, not just copy the iso file inside a cd
<metasansana> GridCube: the mouse works fine but the X servers are all seperate
<harris> yes u mean actually put the data on the cd
<harris> right?
<harris> like burn the iso to the cd
<GridCube> harris, most cd burng applications had a "burn iso image" option
<GridCube> it will take the iso file and convert it in proper files and directories
<harris> so i just wasted a cd?
<metasansana> yup
<harris> i put the iso on cd ith ashampoo
<harris> with ashampoo
<metasansana> try imgburn its way straight forward
<GridCube> you can also take a pendrive and use unetbootin and create a booteable pendrive :P
<GridCube> no need to expend cds :D
<metasansana> GridCube: there is a way to do that with cat right?
<GridCube> no idea
<metasansana> I did it once but I cant seem to do it again
<harris> im trying agaibn
<harris> anybody want a used cd
<harris> it has an .iso
<harris> but its not really an iso apparently
<harris> its just an .iso sitting on there
<GridCube> jajaja
<metasansana> harris: will you pay shipping? :)
<harris> if i click my computer
<harris> i can see it now
<harris> it says "ubuntu11.iso"
<harris> thats not what i want it to say??
<GridCube> nope
<harris> it should say what then
<GridCube> it should have like 4 or 5 folders labeled like "linux" "boot" or stuff like that
<harris> oh
<harris> actually
<harris> its not even an iso!
<metasansana> yeah the install stuff
<harris> its a .rar!?!?
<harris> how did that happen
<GridCube> O_o
<metasansana> lulz
<GridCube> no idea
<metasansana> its one of those multiple rar files?
<harris> no, its just one rar
<harris> somehow, the burning program made it from an .iso to a .rar
<GridCube> harris, use something like this http://alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<GridCube> or this http://www.freeisoburner.com/
<harris> how can i explore the data on cd
<harris> i made a new one i just want to see whats on it
<harris> with windows 7, but it only allows me "install option"
<harris> looks like this new cd should wokr
<metasansana> right click on it and click open in new window or explore or whatever
<harris> file system: CDFS
<harris> ok i see it now
<metasansana> you got a pretty fast burner there
<harris> yes
<harris> but i dont get it now, i made the cd properly,
<harris> but my laptop wont boot into it this time
<harris> it went to windows again
<metasansana> you have to configure your bios
<metasansana> make the cd drive the first boot device
<harris> well, i have a stack of linux distros next to me
<harris> and if i put any of them in the laptop, it boots right into it
<harris> why is this one not working like the other cds i have?
<harris> i dont have to do bios for the others
<metasansana> ok
<metasansana> then something is wrong with the cd
<metasansana> try burning it with http://www.imgburn.com/
<metasansana> the cd is probably not bootable or something
<harris> u mean the thing i downloaded doesnt support bootable?
<metasansana> ?
<metasansana> when you burn an iso image the software marks the cd as bootable
<harris> i see
<harris> is there anyway to verify this is how it is marked
<metasansana> im only familliar with imburn on windows
<harris> from exploring it in the  folders
<metasansana> from the disk management snap in i think
<metasansana> you get that in the control panel somewhere
<metasansana> administrative settings
<harris> hmm
<metasansana> i dont have a windows machine near me sorry
<harris> what linux you use?
<TVasEyes> harris: alternatively, you could boot with a live cd, mount your windoze partition where iso is, the nuse xfburn or somesuch to complete.
<metasansana> harris: generally debian based
<metasansana> you could do that harris
<GridCube> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<GridCube> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<harris> ok i did more investigating
<harris> my new cds will burn properly on my other computer
<harris> but, on my cheap laptop, they will not work anymore
<harris> the cheap laptop used to boot from cd just a few days ago
<harris> but now it wont boot into anything
<harris> howver, the cds are good because they are booting properly from other computers
<TVasEyes> harris: if your bios is modern enough, you should be able to boot from USB.
<metasansana> harris: whats the model?
<GridCube> harris, try burning the cd in the lowest speed posible
<GridCube> or use unetbootin and create a booteable pendrive :P
<harris> its a toshiba satellite
<harris> but im sure nothings wrong with the cd,
<harris> the computer is now suddenly misbehaving
<harris> it had a virus
<harris> i got it removed
<harris> but i think its still infected
<harris> so im gonna format it and reinstall
<raevol> hi all, i have a conky startup script that looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/810391/ so that the background behind my conky looks right. i'd like to replace the hard path to the image with an environment variable or similar that is set by xfce, so that when i change my desktop, this script doesn't need to be edited. any ideas?
<raevol> running xubuntu 11.10
<carbon_kid> Anyone available in here? *looks around*
<_Pete_> Total of 84 nicks , no
<carbon_kid> Well darn.. (o.O)
<Marzata> lots of nicks eh ...
<Fudge> must not be
<skrite> hey all
<aidrocsid> Hello, something is overriding my desktop settings and I don't know what it is. I have  XFCEMenu>Settings>Desktop set up to display minimized windows and to show an application menu on right-click, but it's showing the contents of the folder and a simpler right-click menu with no applications menu or shortcuts. This just happened when I last reset with the latest updates, and now a background that I set through chrome, but which d
<Myrtti> you got cut off at ", but which d"
<aidrocsid> i'll pastebin
<aidrocsid> My question: http://pastebin.com/yDSbt0M3
<aidrocsid> Also, I can change the background under some menu called "system settings" that I can only get to through clicking the desktop and clicking "change desktop background". It's not the same as my settings manager
<lotte> ich nutze xubuntu 11.10 und versuche umts-stick Huawei E1750 ins laufen zu bekommen lsusb: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552 (HSPA modem)
<epod> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lotte> usb modeswitch+data ist defaultmäßig da
<lotte> ah sorry
<epod> no worries :)
<aidrocsid> I made a slide show can you guys help me http://imgur.com/a/Imus8#0
<aidrocsid> visual representation of my problem :(
<epod> I wish I knew the answer, just because of the effort you put into showing your issue :(
<epod> it LOOKS like you have the gnome3 system settings menu coming up for some reason
<aidrocsid> hmmm
<aidrocsid> maybe it's because I enabled gnome plugins?
<aidrocsid> should I disable them?
<aidrocsid> or hell
<aidrocsid> i could just uninstall gnome3 right?
<aidrocsid> i started out with the standard unity install but it was terrible so i went back to xfce
<mongy> try xfwm4 --replace
<aidrocsid> lol i think i have it
<aidrocsid> i had gnome services running
<aidrocsid> dumb
<mongy> aidrocsid, I just had gnome services on startup and it never did that.
<mongy> odd
<aidrocsid> thank you
<aidrocsid> epod
<epod> aidrocsid: no worries
<aidrocsid> oh i guess that wasn't it
<aidrocsid> tried that command
<aidrocsid> didn't seem to do it
<aidrocsid> oh maybe it's doing something though, the terminal window is just kind of sitting there
<aidrocsid> yeah, mongy, no luck with  that one
<mongy> I uninstall most of the gnome stuff thats not really needed, has no ill effects
<greybot_> Hello
<greybot_> I need some help
<greybot_> with xubuntu
<greybot_> I turned on my laptop this morning and it goes to grub rescue command prompt :(
<greybot_> and says something like hd0 no disk before
<greybot_> any help?
<mvandruff> good mornming, when you choose to print to file on xubuntu what is the file type it outputs
<skrite> hey all, how do you pronounce xubuntu ?
<Sysi> ksubuntu or zoobuntu
<baizon> X Ubuntu :)
<skrite> Sysi: thanks !
<skrite> baizon: now that is what i have been calling it, then thought the x might be  a z sound
<spaceneedle> Following an update and reboot, the top and bottom bar are gone. How do I get the top one back?
<Unit193> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<spaceneedle> I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<jadoe> how do i change me default shell? directly edit /etc/passwd?
<TheSheep> jadoe: that's one way
<TheSheep> jadoe: you can also specify it when creating a new user
<jadoe> kk, thx
<Myrtti> or chsh
<Unit193> Dang, was about to say that :/
<Marzata> any distro better than xubu?
<baizon> not for me :)
<Sysi> depends what you need/want
<Sysi> some prefer gentoo, I prefer xubuntu
<mongy> just done an update and got an update to kernel, and got this error while it was configuring. it finished though.  http://pastebin.com/4CkgYxib
<Marzata> gentoobuntu?
<Sysi> gentoo gnu/linux
<Sysi> one of the maany available distributions
<Marzata> compile your pc?
<Sysi> mongy: do you have proprietary drivers in use?
<mongy> yeah, fglrx and bcmwl
<Sysi> okay, those may just broke
<mongy> guess I'll remove the new kernel then.
<Sysi> I'd try booting to it first, if it fails, use old one
<mongy> but a depmod/dkms error means it hasnt  built the module for the kernel?
<mongy> I'll reboot.  brb
<Sysi> I really wish he didn't see X for the last time on his installation
<mongy> works.  odd
<metanol> Hello there! I just installed the daily updates on my xubuntu 11.10 (hosted in virtualbox) and after that I cannot change resolution any higher than 1024x768 (formerly 1920x1200). I tried to reinstall Vbox guest additions but that didnt help. Could someone please give me hints about resolving this issue?
<Silent> Hello
<mongy> metanol, new kernel I guess?
<Silent> Does Xubuntu support installing to a USB flash drive as a live medium?
<Sysi> Silent: with unetbootin or usb-creator, yes
<Silent> I see.
<Silent> Isn't there an installer for that?
<Sysi> if you wan't real installation to usb stick, you need to unplug HDD:s or disable them in BIOS
<Silent> I want a live installation on a USB drive
<Silent> To run from RAM, and preserve changes,
<Sysi> usb-creator works for that, unetbootin with some tricks maybe does too
<Sysi> something similar probably also works, basically anything that works for "regular" ubuntu
<Silent> That's good.
<metanol> mongy Thanks for the advice, I'm gonna research then, how I can do that.
<Silent> The site said something about an alternate image
<Silent> What's the difference?
<mongy> metanol, I meant, did the update pull down a new kernel.
<mongy> Sysi, so this update is ok even with the error?
<Sysi> Silent: alternate image can just run text-based installer, not live system
<Sysi> mongy: apparently
<Silent> Oh
<Sysi> Silent: alternate images used to work badly from usb, not sure how well they do now
<Silent> Alright.
<Silent> Also, the site claims that I need at least 4.4GB of space for a standard install
<mongy> alternate image boots and installs ok from usb with grub2
<Silent> Is that also true for live installs?
<metanol> mongy, I just checked todays update history and there are several updates named like linux-headers-generic 3.xxx.I think those are related to kernel es.
<metanol> yes*
<Silent> Note that I'm not going to insta  from the USB but *to* the USB
<mongy> metanol, yup
<metanol> mongy, do you know a way to revert those changes?
<Sysi> Silent: 1GB stick is enough for live-usb
<Silent> That's very good.
<mongy> metanol, do you get an error compiling guest additions?
<metanol> Nope, it reinstalls withouth errors.
<Sysi> live images are not made for daily use, not to mention how slow system from usb is
<mongy> metanol, do you use the additions from within the program or do you use what is provided in hardware drivers
<metanol> I only use the additions shipped with VirtualBox, the one which gets mounted automatically.
<metanol> No other drivers installed at all.
<Silent> That's exactly what I'm afraid of
<mongy> metanol, I have found lately that the ones available in ubuntu/hardware drivers work better
<Silent> Maybe you can sugget a flavor that does have that benefit, then?
<mongy> I have had a few problems with them working as far as mouse integration but failing to give me the resolution I need
<Silent> I know Puppy does, but I don't like it too much
<Silent> Slax does too, but I'm looking for something Deb-based.
<mongy> I dunno, my usb stick runs live images pretty speedy.... I dont save anything though
<Sysi> why not real installation
<Silent> Because that's bad for the USB stick.
<Silent> Too many writes.
<Sysi> why not hdd/ssd
<metanol> mongy, Should I install one called like this: "NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library" (I have an Nvidia VGA of course.)?
<mongy> metanol,  not in a virtualbox guest no.
<mongy> metanol, how did that even get in there ?
<metanol> mongy, I'm just browsing ubuntu software center and searched for "nvidia video driver". Not sure where to find "the ones available in ubuntu/hardware drivers"
<mongy> metanol,  no, in the guest. install it inside the guest.
<mongy> settings > additional drivers
<mongy> remove the old ones first, I guess.
<metanol> Ohh, i got it now! I ll give it a try.
<mongy> the ones you were using mount the iso inside the guest and install into the guest..
<metanol> Theres functionality there to deactivate the drivers, but i cant see any other to choose, apart from the vbox addition drivers.
<mongy> have to uninstall with the script used to install
<mongy> mount the driver disc again, dont run it.  in terminal goto the mount point, something like /media/VBoxsomething then sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions uninstall
<metanol> Okay, im going to do that now thanks!
<mongy> be a man and dual boot :)
<metanol> mongy, Thanks a lot, now its okay! I tried dual boot but i prefer if my machine can carried easily (like from my home pc to a laptop or something), even if its much worse in performance this kind of stability worth a lot to me. :)
<metanol> And if i were a little bit cleverer i would took a snapshot before doing kernel updates and then just "revert" the changes that messed up anything.
<metanol> Again, thanks a lot for helping me out, I'm still a beginner in the topic.
<mongy> metanol, press shift before it starts to boot to get boot menu and you can boot the older kernel.
<mongy> but, if it works now, fine
<metanol> Yeah its fine, but thats another bit of information that can be useful later. :)
<Mikael___> Hello, I'm running Xubuntu 11.10 with XFCE 4.8. When changing settings in the XFCE4 power manager, it does not save them. Any ideas? I can't tick off the box to spin down harddrives.
<Mikael___> The box is "tickable" but it does not save. Nor do my other settings.
<theoN^> ok so I've been struggling with this for the last couple of days and I still haven't managed to get it setup properly: I am trying to get my dualscreen setup sorted so I can drag windows from the left screen to the right one and the other way (like windows' extended desktop). I have been reading a lot and apparently a lot of people are finding it hard to find a decent fix. It seems as if Xinerama is the way to go but when I open my Catalyst control center (
<theoN^> yes, I have an ATI graphics card) I cannot enable it, it says "You currently only have one desktop enabled. Configuring more than one desktop in the Display Manager will allow you to configure Xinerama.". Now my question is: how in the bloody hell am I supposed to configure this second desktop? I am clearly already using two screens (it just duplicates right now), my ATI detects it, my display manager sees 2 screens connected but how do I create another "de
<theoN^> sktop" then?? Please help me out, I am getting very desperate now :(
<jcfp> theoN^: cannot really help you with your setup, but do realise there's a difference between a graphics driver (probably by default) duplicating a screen on the second monitor, and having two displays configured in X.org.
<jcfp> The latter used to be done in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theoN^> jcfp, I do realise that. I have tried the Catalyst control center approach, that does nothing
<theoN^> I have tried multiple xorg.conf setups, that fucks up my RandR for some reason
<theoN^> it never works as it should ...
<theoN^> well, relogging again
#xubuntu 2012-01-21
<theoN^> Hi all, I am stuck with my Catalyst control center. It is bugged on 11.10 (from what I read). Doing "gksudo amdcccle"  does open CCC, but whenever I make changes to my settings, it seems as if they are not omitted. What am I forgetting/doing wrong?
<Joe50_Ohms> Will the latest to be release, be having a 5-Year LTS just like Ubuntu & company!??
<knome> no, xubuntu 12.04 will be 3 years lts
<Joe50_Ohms> ok
<Fudge> how comes orca with xubuntu
<NQTropic> anyone know what the latest kernel update was for?
<Besogon> who cares?
<Besogon> :)
<Besogon> I never know why they are released at all :) My PC worked even with ubuntu 6.10
<NQTropic> ok....... has another rum an coke then
<Fudge> lucky u
<Mikael____> Hello, is there anybody here that can help me with xfce4-power-manager settings not saving?
<drzero> hello folks
<drzero> geez... this channel is quiet
<TheSheep> nah
<TheSheep> what do you expect on saturday morning?
<Besogon> NO. Here is no such silence like it is on ExtJS channel
<Besogon> :(
 * drzero is not surprised by ExtJS silence as it is a dead-end project
<giles> hi there is something wrong with lightdm, it doesn't run by default, when I do sudo start lightdm it just presents a flashing cursor on a black screen.
<giles> is lightdm the default dm for xubuntu?
<Sysi> yup
<giles> when i run lightdm --test-mode I get
<giles> failed to get D-Bus connection
<Sysi> giles: check that you have dbus installed (and running)
<giles> installed yes
<giles> how do I check running?
<Sysi> service dbus start
<giles> giles@masala:~$ sudo service dbus start
<giles> start: Job is already running: dbus
<giles> ok I got it working by changing from unity-greeter in lightdm.conf to lightdm-gtk-greeter
<giles> but its not launching lightdm on boot still.
<giles> ah, probably this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/74551/lightdm-not-starting-on-boot
<mongy> update-rc.d lightdm defaults ?
<drzero> giles - make sure you don't have another DM installed
<drzero> like GDM / XDM / KDM etc.
<xubuntu454> hey
<Besogon> hey
<hobgoblin> hi Besogon
<Besogon> hi, hobgoblin :)
<dedalo> quit
<_Pete_> does xfce have own login manager ?
<SpiKe_Spiegel> no
<SpiKe_Spiegel> In Xubuntu 11.10, LightDM is the login manager
<SpiKe_Spiegel> but it'n not Xfce-related
<SpiKe_Spiegel> *it's
<_Pete_> ok thx
<Guest62109> Hello - I've got a problem with choppy .avi playback in both Parole and VLC. Searching has led me to suspect it may have something to do with EXA, XAA, and/or compositing, none of which I fully understand. I'm running Xubuntu 11.10 on an old ThinkPad T42.
<holstein> i have found its usually relating to the graphics card drivers
<holstein> it = the video playback issues
<TVasEyes> Guest62109: various tips for optimisation can be found on http://thinkpad-forum.de/content/  (with help from Google Translate ;) )
<Guest62109> Disabling video acceleration in the VLC video preferences seems to have done the trick.
<Guest62109> Thanks all! Adios.
<darksteel> hi
<darksteel> ?
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<darksteel> I have some questions
<TheSheep> darksteel: also, don't irc from root
<darksteel> brb
<darksteel> back
<darksteel> so yeah, I had some questions
<darksteel> I have an old box still running an old release
<GridCube> ask
<darksteel> wondering  how I can upgrade it remotely
<darksteel> the apt-get sources file shows it is running karmic koala!
<GridCube> mmhm
<darksteel> some of the sources are obsolete so apt-get update produces errors
<darksteel> would rather do it remotely from the command-line
<darksteel> (I can always go to the machine for the final reboot)
<darksteel> I found this page: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala-to-10.04-lucid-lynx-desktop-and-server
<GridCube> and your question is?
<darksteel> just wondering if the procedure on that page is OK?
<darksteel> since Im running xubuntu not regular ubuntu
<Sysi> doesn't make a difference
<Sysi> server update guide looks a bit weird, but I have only once upgraded ubuntu and I did it locally
<darksteel> will that procedure update the XFCE packages too
<Sysi> of course
<darksteel> ah, cool
<Sysi> they're from same repositories
<darksteel> ill give it a shot
<darksteel> thanks
<Guest50748> Hello all - I've got Xubuntu 11.10 running on an old ThinkPad T42 and I have choppy video playback issues that I didn't have on the same machine running Ubuntu 11.04. Does this have something to do with EXA vs XAA and, if so, how do I switch from one to the other?
<TheSheep> funny, you are the second person asking this here
<TheSheep> 18:53 < Guest62109> Disabling video acceleration in the VLC video preferences  seems to have done the trick.
<Guest50748> Oh - that was me from earlier today. Tweaking VLC preferences didn't prove as robust a solution as originally suspected it might.
<mongy> Guest50748, what video you got?
<Guest50748> I don't know, but it's whatever was factory issued. I haven't added a video card or anything.
<philippe> Hey
<philippe> I have a problem with xubuntu 11.10
<Guest87718> Hey
<Guest87718> sorry it changed my nickname
<knome> !ask | Paimun
<ubottu> Paimun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knome> err, Guest87718 ^
<Paimun> <_<
<Guest87718> VLC keeps crashing with sopcast
<mongy> Guest50748, lspci | grep VGA
<knome> Guest87718, it does that when you're trying to use a registered nickname
<knome> Paimun, sorry
<Paimun> it's k :P
<Guest87718> Anyone know why VLC crashes?
<Guest87718> I tried smplayer and does the same
<knome> Guest87718, we can't really help you with sopcast
<Guest87718> oh
<Guest50748> Ah ha: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<mongy> wow, that is old
<Guest50748> 'fraid so
<mongy> and you say it was ok in 11.04?
<Guest50748> yup - smooth playback all the time
<mongy> I think the foss ati driver was updated a lot since then...
<Guest50748> it was regular Ubuntu 11.04, not Xubuntu 11.04, if that makes a difference
<mongy> can't remember where to check for exa/xaa
<mongy> is compositing on ?  Settings > window manager tweaks
<Guest50748> I looked for an xorg.conf but couldn't find one
<mongy> I found that made things a little choppy even on my 4650hd
<Guest50748> yes - compositing is "on" in Window Manager Tweaks
<mongy> try it off then.
<Guest50748> ok - here goes...
<Guest50748> Ah! Fixed!
<Guest50748> Many thanks, mongy!
<mongy> thought so
<mongy> my 4650hd with 1gig ram video ram takes a hit with it..   with compiz it doesn't
<Guest50748> Good day, all!
<GridCube> good day to you too
<mongy> good day, wot wot
<Toroloko> hi, i just installed xubuntu. How to install the nvidia driver for my gtx 560?
<Unit193> Menu > System > Additional Drivers
<Toroloko> hmm, i don't have "additional drivers" there
<Toroloko> i'm in xubuntu 11.10
<Unit193> Well, you could just open a terminal and type  jockey-gtk  too
<Toroloko> ok, that works, but it only gives an empty list
<Unit193> Was worth a shot, it's the easier way
<Unit193> They are talking about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681040
<Toroloko> i found http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-install-nvidia-2750907-driver-in.html
<Toroloko> they list the 560
<Toroloko> so it should be good, right?
<Unit193> !ppa | Just remember this
<ubottu> Just remember this: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<mongy> Toroloko, you don't have Application Menu > Settings > Additional Drivers ?
<Toroloko> no, it isn't there. But launching it manually returns an empty list anyway
<mongy> odd.
<mongy> should be there (tm)
<Toroloko> Uh Oo
<Toroloko> apt-get install shh
<Toroloko> ssh
<Toroloko> resulted in....
<Toroloko> kernel oops -_-
<Toroloko> how can this be happening...
<Toroloko> is the oops message saved somewhere if i reboot?
<knome> most probably yes, syslog or sth
<Toroloko> don't see anything in the logs..
<Toroloko> pfffffff
<Toroloko> so, what's the normal way of solving kernel panics?
<TheSheep> diagnosing and replacing the faulty hardware, most of the time
<TheSheep> you can try doing a memory check and a disk scan, for a start
<mongy> Toroloko, on 11.10 or testing 12.04?
<Toroloko> 11.10 :(
<Toroloko> it's a brand new PC
<Toroloko> no issues on windows
<mongy> Toroloko, done an upgrade yet?
<mongy> there have been like, (3?) kernel updates
<Toroloko> yes
<mongy> 2 or 3 anyway..
<Toroloko> 3.0.0-15-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 2 17:45:26 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Toroloko> this is what is running
<mongy> so you upgraded.. ok. well try booting the older kernel and try again
<mongy> hold shift while pc is post bios
<Toroloko> well, there probably was the same issue with old kernel, i just ran it like 15 minutes and it seems to be non-deterministic...
<mongy> must be a hardware thing.
<Toroloko> maybe i should install on an external drive, but it would be very slowed down wouldn't it?
<rlmccormick> why does it have to be a hardware thing?
<Toroloko> (i think the hard drive must be the problem, there were a lot of scsi in the oops message if i remember well)
<mongy> Toroloko, give your hw a good test anyway.
<mongy> rlmccormick, doesn't have to be, but it's a place to start looking
<Toroloko> i tried installing 10.04 the other day
<Toroloko> i think the same thing happened, also at my first apt-get install...
<Toroloko> but there were other problems too so i didn't pay enough attention
<piv1> is there some trick to make bitmap fonts work?
<mongy> Toroloko, check your hardware I guess....
<Toroloko> is there a good way to check the hard drive ?
<Toroloko> the oops didn't happen again so far....
<Toroloko> still, would be annoying if the hard drive was faulty :(
<mongy> umm.. only way I bother to check drive is a good old dd
<mongy> memory check first, quicker.  then hd.
<Toroloko> i guess the boot option "memory test" is useful for that?
<Toroloko> never used it in years '^^
<mongy> does what it says on the tin
<mongy> to have consistent errors like that throughout distros,  I dunno what it could really be
<Toroloko> i think the hard drive, because it was really noisy the first day i used windows...
<Toroloko> i was thinking there might be a problem
<mongy> If I think my hd is a problem I usually dd wipe it.  It will let me know if it fails..
#xubuntu 2012-01-22
<hiltonmagk> need some help with x11vnc I get get connected after a reboot with no monitor, but before it worked
<hiltonmagk> can't get
<hiltonmagk> need some help with x11vnc I can't get connected after a reboot with no monitor, but before it worked
<hobgoblin> no monitor at all ?
<hiltonmagk> nope
<hiltonmagk> I'm running security onion on it
<NQTropic> how can I change the login manager wallpaper in xubuntu 11.10 ?
<metasansana> is php5 on xubuntu by default?
<metasansana> nevermind
<jordanmyte> hello?
<jordanmyte> ..............
<jordanmyte> hey when xubuntu982its installing does it only show the page were it tells you about the things it has?
<jordanmyte> when its*
<jordanmyte> why isnt anyone talking?
<jordanmyte> hi
<comb> Hey, if I had a wifi issue when i installed v10. will i get same issue with 11.10?
<nanotube> maybe... <_<
<slaptman> does anyone knoe how to get compiz working on xubuntu 11.10???
<Marzata> that early?
<nanotube> slaptman: if you google for compiz xubuntu, you'll get some tutorials
<nanotube> basically, just install the compiz packages, and run compiz --replace, and it "should work". you may have to twiddle around with some window decorations or some such...
<suddenmoves> Morning :)
<baizon> hello
<shadowcry> Hey, are there any good themes yous know of that look similiar to Windows 7 for the bottom bar?
<shadowcry> Like the transparency and glass effect?
<Sysi> you can just create/find fitting image and set it as background
<shadowcry> Sysi: Thank
<shadowcry> Thanks* I will try
<Sysi> I think .png transparency should work if you have compositing enabled
<shadowcry> Sysi: where would i enable compositing?
<shadowcry> Sysi: I'm new to XFCE been on GNOME for a while
<Sysi> settings -> window manager tweaks
<shadowcry> Ok thanks
<shadowcry> Sysi: Would you be able to recommend any themes?
<Sysi> I like xubuntu default one
<shadowcry> ok
<Sysi> gnome-look.org has plenty og gtk3 themes, window manager themes can be found in xfce-look.org
<shadowcry> Thanks
<shadowcry> cyas
<sagaci> where is the xubuntu icon stored on the filesystem?
<baizon> sagaci: /usr/share/icons ?
<sagaci> thanks
<SpiKe_Spiegel> /usr/share/icons/elementaryXubuntu/xfce4-menu.png
<SpiKe_Spiegel> oops, i'ts [...]/elementaryXubuntu/panel/xfce4-menu
<qmr> any fix for this 'the location isn't a folder' nonsense?
<SpiKe_Spiegel> is your location a folder ?
<qmr> no
<titi> hzllo
<Evolusion> hello - i need to add LD_PRELOAD in desktop activator
<Evolusion> when i do that in exec line , the activator doesnt start
<Evolusion> only opens in leafpad
<Evolusion> any ideas?
<Sysi> you maybe should make script for that .desktop file to launch
<Evolusion> good idea thanks
<Evolusion> thats quite smart :)
<badbyte> hello people, i have freshly installed xubuntu onto my laptop, but the brightness is low. how do i change that in xubuntu
<badbyte> anyone here??
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> badbyte: you might try looking for your laptop's make and model on the forums
<SpiKe_Spiegel> badbyte, there's an applet to control your screen brightness
<SpiKe_Spiegel> but I don't know if it's installed by default in Xubuntu
<danny> hello i would like to know if any can show me hwo to use the advanced partition tool used for ubuntu 11.10 install the is /dev/sda1 fat16 41mb . /dev/sda2 ntfs 12287 mb . /dev/sda3 ntfs 307742 mb, i would like to install on sda 3 but during reg instalation it with only give me sda2 to install to so can someone tell me how to split sda 3 so i dont lose windows and can duel install ubuntu onto half of it
<manuel-gonzo> hey people! one question: I have trouble connecting a USB wireless network (TP-LINK RT2501/RT2573) disconnects every few minutes if you connect a peripheral to a USB port.
<manuel-gonzo> help me, please!
<adam___> Hello all -- I'm having YouTube playback issues (choppy video). I've got Xubuntu 11.10 running on an old ThinkPad T42.
<adam___> I just ran Flash-Aid to no noticeable effect
<levlazinskiy> adam - are you using firefox and what driver do you have installed for your video card?
<levlazinskiy> Is this a new problem or has it always been like this?
<adam___> yes, I'm using FireFox and yes, this is a new problem -- I used to have Ubuntu 11.04 on this machine and video played smoothly. How do I identify my driver?
<n2diy> Help! Last night I installed Gnome on my box, thinking I could choose between it and Xfce at log in. That didn't happen, but what did is my panels and Xwindows are  afu.  The panel that used to display my running apps.  is now blank, and my Xwindows no longer have  their min, max, or close buttons!?
<levlazinskiy> ok - first find out what kind of video card you have by going to a terminal and typing: lspci | grep VGA
<adam___> ok: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<levlazinskiy> cool - now try this page .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<levlazinskiy> Its got great instructions on how to install or update the new driver
<levlazinskiy> if you have not messed with it.. it probably installed a generic driver
<levlazinskiy> Also - there was a kernel update in 11.10 which may have screwed things up too..
<levlazinskiy> Let me know if this works! (I hope it does! :) )
<adam___> I'm on it -- back in a few. Many thanks!
<levlazinskiy> No problem, best of Luck! :) I just had to go through the hell of installing a video driver on an old eMac PowerPC which is a terrine experience that no one should ever go through.. hope yours is a lot smoother. :)
<adam___> levlazinskiy - I went through the Ubuntu community site you sent to the AMD/ATI website and I can't find my video card in their drop-down menus, nor can I get their little autodetect program to run. Any ideas?
<adam___> p.s. I'm really impressed that you dealt successfully with an old eMac PowerPC.
<baizon> adam___: yes
<baizon> adam___: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<baizon> for the x64 drivers
<adam___> thanks baizon - this one works for x32 as well, right?
<baizon> no
<baizon> i mean yes
<baizon> sorry :)
<baizon> its working for x86 and x64 :)
<adam___> right - that's what I meant ;-)
<adam___> how do I manually install it?
<darksteel> hi
<darksteel> yesterday with help from here, I managed to upgrade an old xubuntu machine
<darksteel> but Im having problems with PHP today. Im guessing some old extensions have changed or are no longer valid
<darksteel> error messages:
<darksteel> PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/imagick.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<darksteel> PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/mcrypt.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<darksteel> PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/mhash.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<darksteel> PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/syck.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<darksteel> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mhash.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mhash.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<darksteel> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/syck.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/syck.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<darksteel> looks like mhash has been replaced by mhash2
<darksteel> im not sure if I can simply remove those old config files or not
<darksteel> is there anyway to check if any package owns those files?
<nanotube> darksteel: try dpkg -S <filepath>
<nanotube> though that'd only work if package is installed
<GridCube> nanotube, you might get better help at ##php
<GridCube> since this isnt actually a xubuntu related question :)
<adam___> what changed from 11.04 to 11.10 that screwed up my YouTube playback? Grr!
<adam___> I'm about ready to try 10.04 LTS
<Thermi> for anyone here: NEVER upgrade your Ubuntu
<Thermi> it screws up your whole system
<Thermi> :|
<adam___> perhaps downgrade is the most expeditious route
<Sysi> version updates tend to be riskful
<nanotube> GridCube: you mean, s/nanotube/darksteel/ :)
<GridCube> yeah
<GridCube> ah sorry
<Myrtti> downgrade? you mean reinstallation of an older version?
<adam___> yes, that's what I meant
<nanotube> adam___: youtube wfm
<nanotube> on 11.10 here, with firefox
<Sysi> reinstall flashplugin, check your video drivers and disable hardware acceleration for flash
<adam___> 'wfm' = 'Whole Foods Market'?
<DarkRyu> hello
<adam___> how do I disable hardware acceleration? right-click didn't work last time
<Sysi> try on some other content, or reinstall plugin first (check you're not using html5 version)
<DarkRyu> maybe someone could help me. i was updating the kernel on the xubuntu 10.04 and now i can not install the broadcom-sta anymore
<Myrtti> adam___: works for me
<adam___> ah -- I see. I'm trying to disable hardware acceleration for Flash -- I found the right-click pop-up but I can't click anything inside it.
<mongy> right click a video, choose settings, it's the first thing you see.
<mongy> hey Myrtti , circled you earlier :p
<mongy> DarkRyu: did you have the package installed previously?
<Myrtti> mongy: alright :-)
<mongy> rebuilding my linux circle after removing 500 people from a shared linux circle where no one in it ever spoke the linux, ever.. arghh
<adam___> what happens if I've got HTML5 version of Flash?
<mongy> adam___: it's not flash.  check if you have html5 enabled for youtube from youtube.com/html5
<mongy> adam___: which flash did you install?  adobe-flashplugin from the partner repo or flashplugin-installer from (I forget repo)
<adam___> I went to Restricted Extras in the Ubuntu Software Center and ticked a box there.
<mongy> yeah, remove it and try installing adobe-flashplugin instead.  enable the partner repo first.
<mongy> I had that restricted extras version installed on my amd64 install and it installs a bunch of 32bit crud..  the other one does not
<adam___> should I opt out of the YouTube HTML5 trial?
<mongy> plus you get a menu entry for settings..
<mongy> adam___: why not.  you can opt back in again
<DarkRyu> mongy: yes and not it ends with error 10
<mongy> DarkRyu: tried purging it and installing it again ?
<DarkRyu> mongy: i did and now it ends with error 10
<DarkRyu> mongy: whatever error 10 is
<mongy> what model broadcom is it
<DarkRyu> broadcom 4727 it is the sta driver because on the old kernel it runns with the broadcom-sta and under gentoo also with the 3.1.6 kernel
<DarkRyu> mongy: broadcom 4727 it is the sta driver because on the old kernel it runns with the broadcom-sta and under gentoo also with the 3.1.6 kernel
<mongy> is it an lpphy model?
<DarkRyu> mongy: yes it is from a asus 1015px
<mongy> I know when I had 10.04 I used the 10.10 package which was newer and worked ok, so maybe the same would apply with 11.10
<mongy> have you tried using the firmware-b43-lpphy-installer package instead?
<mongy> not even sure it exists in 10.04 mind.
<DarkRyu> mongy: hmm sorry i readet something wrong befor i do not know if it is a lpphy model
<DarkRyu> mongy: how do i find that out ?
<mongy> lscpi | grep Network
<mongy> Myrtti: thought you said you were going to help out on irc more :) lol
<DarkRyu> mongy: Network controller: Broadcom Corperation Device 4727 (rev 01)
<mongy> you could try a newer version.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/bcmwl-kernel-source
<mongy> also, I'm not sure which firmware-b43 package would apply to that model.
<DarkRyu> mongy: i can not compile it, it tels me a few errors and ends with error 10 $
<knome> ten dollar error? that's quite expensive :)
<DarkRyu> knome: the $ is a typo
<mongy> DarkRyu: would it be best maybe to run your older kernel
<knome> DarkRyu, i'm just kidding :)
<DarkRyu> mongy: yes but howto downgrade :P this system is sooo stupid, it is not able to handle a new kernel :P sorry.. hmm
<mongy> hold shift at boot and boot to older kernel, then remove newer
<mongy> it *should* be installed still.
<DarkRyu> mongy: let me try
<mongy> #3.0.0.14 is it
<mongy> doh
<mongy> forgot you are on 10.04.
<DarkRyu> mongy: no 2.6.32-??
<mongy> you have newer kernels available in 10.04 you know
<mongy> 2.6.35 (maverick) and I think 2.6.38 (natty) may be available
<mongy> just thinking maybe that will help
<DarkRyu> mongy: yes but they al do not run :P it is like my old suse do not tuch anything :P
<mongy> ok, go back to your old kernel then.
<DarkRyu> mongy: how can i set the actual kernel as the original ?
<mongy> reboot into it and remove the newer one you don't want.
<DarkRyu> mongy: how can i remove the new ? sorry i am not used to ubuntu, xubuntu
<mongy> uname -r
<mongy> what is your current
<mongy> btw, not interested in using 11.10 ?
<DarkRyu> mongy: 2.6.32-37-generic
<DarkRyu> mongy: 11.10 is not running correctly it sometimes find the network then it is losing it, and so on
<mongy> little rusty but, try sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<mongy> should show you your installed kernels
<DarkRyu> mongy: now the old kernel does not support anything anymore. no lan no wlan :P
<mongy> you booted into it?
<DarkRyu> mongy: i alredy bootot to the old kernel now i need to remove the new ..
<mongy> does everything still work ?
<DarkRyu> mongy: no
<DarkRyu> mongy: no network at all
<mongy> odd
<DarkRyu> i realy love tose stupid systems... like suse :P
<DarkRyu> everithing what is not in the package manager is nor running at all
<mongy> so what kernel are you in nwo
<mongy> now*
<DarkRyu> mongy: 2.6.32-37-generic
<mongy> that is the newer version isnt it?
<DarkRyu> mongy: no that is the old one
<mongy> and nothing works anymore?  older kernels should still function as they were..
<DarkRyu> mongy: how can i remove the new kernel ?
<mongy> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<mongy> the one above 2.6.32-37
<mongy> sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-2.6.32-xx linux-image-2.6.32-xx  xx = newer version
<DarkRyu> mongy: what does the upper command do ?
<mongy> remove the newer kernel
<mongy> you need to tell it which though...
<DarkRyu> purge means remuve ?
<mongy> yes
<DarkRyu> so for me it would be sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.0.0-15-generic linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic
<mongy> er, no
<mongy> version 3 is in 10.04 ?
<mongy> w00t
<DarkRyu> mongy: why i will remove the new one because it is crap
<Sysi> why do you have backports kernel? I wouldn't wonder some proprietary driver failing with that
<DarkRyu> Sysi: the original source is runing on my notebook and i use 3.1.6
<DarkRyu> mongy: hmm so is it now automaticaly making that i after can boot the old kernel ?
<mongy> the newest you have will be booted by default.
<mongy> assuming it updated grub.cfg after removing it.
<DarkRyu> mongy: hmm this grub.cfg looks complicated. i am use to grub.conf it is very easy to understand and self configur :p
<mongy> you don't need to worry about it
<mongy> it will be updated with a list of your kernels.
<DarkRyu> mongy: but now just fo me to understand. why i can not use the 3.0.0-15 kernel ? it is not for my system or where is the problem ?
<mongy> stick to the kernel your distro was made for.. and all the packages included
<mongy> mix and match doesn't really do well on linux
<DarkRyu> mongy: hmm on linux ? you mean on specific distro
<mongy> well, yeah
<DarkRyu> mongy: thanks a lot for the help :)
<DarkRyu> mongy: now on the old kernel everything what was running befor is now also running.
<mongy> cool
<DaMummy|PND> right so im trying to boot into liveUSB, what is it im supposed to input at the login/password screen exactly?
<mongy> nothing
<mongy> you shouldn't get a login/password prompt
<stoic> I cant get flash plugin installed for firefox no matter how hard i try
<stoic> tried every suggestion, flash-aid to manually moving libflashplayer.so and I get nothin
<DaMummy|PND> well i am, after some google fu, it says to try ubuntu with no pass, but that didnt work
<stoic> tried alternate plugins and no luck there either
<DaMummy|PND> gonna try make new liveusb
<stoic> ive enabled all repositories but every instruction for apt-get install adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer etc doesnt work
<stoic> maybe itll work when i splatter my brains all over the monitor
<mongy> DaMummy|PND: it can't be an ubuntu/xubuntu iso then.
<DaMummy|PND> i get the xubuntu login screen
<DaMummy|PND> and already have installed xubuntu off that usb
<DaMummy|PND> but now ive got fs issues and want to boot into live so i can properly fsck the drive
<DaMummy|PND> im open to other ideas though
<mongy> if your livecd won't login, I'm lost
<DaMummy|PND> ya im creating a new liveusb now and see what happens
<DaMummy|PND> stoic, try chromium?
<stoic> havnt yet, was just reading on ppc faq that flash is indeed not supported that i have to go with an open source alternative
<stoic> but ill try chromium
<DaMummy|PND> i use flash with xubuntu no problem
<DaMummy|PND> x86 though, not ARM in case thats what youre using
#xubuntu 2013-01-14
<harris> when i double click a .docx file how do i make it open in my ms office 2007 word running in wine
<holstein> harris: i would just open word in wine and navigate to it
<harris> i cant
<harris> i need to double click
<harris> i use my computer in my lobby and everyone can use it
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1250355
<harris> i dont understand that i am new to linux
<holstein> i woud probably just move them over to libreoffice.. or something in google docs
<holstein> harris: you can do that, but it will not be easy it will look like that forum post i linked
<holstein> harris: its likely the files will just open in libreoffic
<holstein> you can set up a webapp kind of thing like main ubuntu would do with google docs
<holstein> OR, just explain what is going on, and let them open word and navigate to the file
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65466/make-a-wine-installed-video-player-default-player
<xubuntu169> Hello?
<xubuntu169> I'mm having a huge problem installing xubuntu
<xubuntu169> when i load it from boot, it loads using a text logo after giving me a firmware error
<xubuntu169> than when it enters setup
<xubuntu169> i see the mouse
<xubuntu169> but the screen keeps flashing on and off
<xubuntu169> hey
<likemindead> What's the NES emulator to use these days?
<holstein> likemindead: nintendo emulator?
<likemindead> Yep.
<holstein> i havent used one in years, but when i did, i just fired up synaptic and searched and installed a few
<likemindead> I've used Mednafen before. Was hoping for something with a GUI & a bit more polish.
<xubuntu459> Hello I am having a issue with apt
<xubuntu459> I attempted to install I2P using sudo apt-add-repository ppa:i2p-maintainers/i2p
<xubuntu459> then apt-get update
<xubuntu459> When I ran apt-get update, I got W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://BackBox Linux 3.0/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/BackBox%20Linux%203.0_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages) W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://BackBox Linux 3.0/ precise/multiverse i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/BackBox%20Linux%203.0_dists_precise_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://BackBox L
<xubuntu459> I cant find any duplicate lines in my sources.list
<xubuntu459> I updated my sources.list earlier today
<xubuntu459> I installed it yesterday night
<xubuntu459> (xubuntu)
<xubuntu459> now getting dupe entries for tor when I install it :|
<qasim> hi
<WalterN> so I have Xubuntu on my laptop, and the only thing I really dont like is the click and drag without actually clicking
<WalterN> (how is that for a problem, compared to the multitude of driver issues with laptops of ages past)
<WalterN> not sure what setting I would change
<Aknot> Is there a program like kwin for xfce?
<koegs> Aknot: xfwm
<Aknot> i meant krunner
<Aknot> lol
<koegs> ALT+F2 should be similar
<Aknot> It only finds applications
<koegs> what special function do you need?
<TheSheep> there is synapse, gnomedo, etc.
<Aknot> it needs to find also settings and files
<Aknot> and how do i install themes
<TheSheep> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<TheSheep> ther is a guid on xfce-look
<TheSheep> guide
<Aknot> ok thanks
<Aknot> cant find the guide, where do i have to download the files?
<TheSheep> https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<TheSheep> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#How_to_add_themes_to_XFCE
<Aknot> How do i move the panel down?
<Joupi> @aknot : panel right clic then properties and unlock, then move down ...
<Aknot> cant move
<Aknot> got it, was trying to pull it from wrong place
<vitimiti> o/
<GoldenApple> Hello. When I try to watch a video on the Internet (Youtube, etc) I get a black screen where the video should appear. How I can fix it?
<baizon> GoldenApple: install the flash player
<GoldenApple> I have it
<GoldenApple> Shockwave flash 11.2 r202
<GoldenApple> Firefox 18
<lobi> hello. where are the fiels which i recived from bluetooh
<lobi> ??
<xubuntu074> Hello i don't speack inglish, sorry
<xubuntu074> i don't stand
<xubuntu074> bye
<arkanabar> Is there a way to change colors of some of the window decorations -- kleanux, for example?
<Guest66258> How do you get xubuntu to stop shutting down the display while watching a movie using SMT every 20 min
<baizon> Guest66258: power-settings?
<Guest66258> Will Hand Brake work on Xubuntu
<arkanabar> if it's in the repos, I would think so.
<arkanabar> let me see just what handbrake is...
<Guest66258> Video file ripper
<Guest66258> How secure is Xubuntu from hacks and viruses
<arkanabar> like any OS, if you install them, you get them.
<TheSheep> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<arkanabar> keep your system up to date, don't fool around with flash or pdf too much, and you're unlikely to get hacked.
<arkanabar> At least you don't have the giant gaping hole that is "run ActiveX Objects" that Internet Explorer has...
<Guest66258> Thanks for answering my questions
<arkanabar> not a problem.  as for handbrake, it's not in the main repos, but I bet if you google "install handbrake ubuntu" you'll find a ppa or something.
<sl33p> i got a file on my computer and i need help finding out if its threatening or not
<knome> threatening to what?
<sl33p> to my computer? tmp/ssh-DgevQKNx2104$ is the directory file agent.2104
<Unit193> Nope, that's fine.  I have it too and it's used by ssh agent.
<JDude> Hi can someone offer a little help as to why my live usb installation is giving me a "no operating system found" error.
<Unit193> Sounds more to me like it's not booting from the USB.
<sl33p> no i had it installed on a usb then installed to the harddrive
<drc> If I had to make a guess, I'd guess that you placed GRUB somewhere it's not looking.
<JDude> I reformat the usb to ms-dos(FAT) use unetbootin to install the 32bit xubunutu.iso, go into the bios and place the usb above the hdd on boot priorities, and when it reads the usb, it says "no operating system found"
<JDude> keep in mind, I'm a little new to liinux. I've been on a mac for a while
<JDude> but im not using the usb on my mac, i got a new samsung laptop.
<JDude> drc: i didn't physically place GRUB anywhere. should I have? I just used unetbootin
<drc> JDude: I was talking to sl33p
<JDude> drc: oh my bad.
<sl33p> drc i dont think i manually installed GRUB
<drc> JDude: But in your case, I'd first try reinstalling to the usb...
<drc> sl33p: what install option did you choose?
<sl33p> installing?
<sl33p> like, what do you mean specifically drc
<drc> JDude: I've had the same thing happen to me, and re-installing to the usb often helps.
<JDude> drc: yeah, I did that like five times with three different linux distros... don't know what's going wrong.
<sl33p> drc: i tried to vim/nano this file and i just get errors im not even sure what type of file this agent.2104 is
<drc> sl33p: when you installed to the hdd, did you choose 1) replace, along side, 3) something else?
<sl33p> along side
<sl33p> because i also have windows partition
<JDude> anyone running osx 10.8 here? I'm getting weird behavior with unetbootin and am wondering if it is normal
<drc> time to walk the dog...
<KeyboardNotFound> Hello, how to make skype start automatically start skpe  after login ?
<petra89> Hi
<petra89> I have got a big problem.
<petra89> I installed on my asus EEEpc xubuntu before some weeks but now I would like to back my older xp.
<petra89> I have got only usb to use for install.
<petra89> I made a speciall install for usb .
<knome> you should probably ask ##windows if you need help installing windows
<petra89> But something is bad in master boot record...
<knome> xubuntu boots though?
<neolith> Hello everyone, has anybody encountered an odd video glitch when watching youtube using chrome in which only the video (not the commercial) plays with hundreds of various colors that looks like pixel based "static" (Hard to describe but have screen shots) this occurs no where else on pages that use flash
<petra89> I have got only  problem hal.dll error
<jhansonxi> neolith:  Google found: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/07/how-to-fix-rendering-issues-in-google.html
<petra89> How can I grub uninstall | or how can I make on first partition  FAT32
<petra89> FS
<petra89> chfdisk is a good choice?
<petra89> cfdisk
<petra89> http://blog.another-d-mention.ro/misc/eee-pc/install-windows-xp-on-your-asus-eee-pc-using-a-usb-flash-drive/
<petra89> I did this manuall but I have got hal.dll error ....
<jhansonxi> petra89: Also http://www.komku.org/2008/11/install-windows-xp-using-usb-flash-disk.html
<neolith> jhansonxi thank you I will give that a try... rendering, that's the word I needed!
<petra89> Thank you jhansonxi. I used the same
<jhansonxi> petra89: If you can boot the XP setup, try a boot repair
<petra89> Yes I tried it but not good because I can see only usb partition.
<petra89> I tried fixmbr command
<petra89> nothing happened
<petra89> so I can't see my 160GB harddrive
<jhansonxi> petra89: It may need a driver for the IDE/SATA controller.  The XP setup prompts for installing one during setup.
<petra89> yes perhaps , but how can I do to start setup.. only error with file: hall.dll.
<jhansonxi> The XP setup won't start?
<petra89> I start the 1. only text mode this mode start windows xp setup but I see only usb in xp partition table.
<petra89> if I try 2. gui setup mode than I come the error message : hall.dll
<petra89> than only choice the restart
<jhansonxi> petra89: You could try wiping the entire hard drive with a secure drive eraser utility.  That would eliminate Grub and everything else.
<neolith> jhansonxi thank you very much, that was the ticket, much obliged!
<petra89> yes cuold you give me soem help how can eliminate Grub ? :)
<jhansonxi> petra89: The XP fixboot option is the only way I know of to replace the Grub boot loader with the XP bootloader.  If that doesn't work then erasing the entire drive is the only other option I know of.
<petra89> Ok thanks a lot . I have got an other idee that I try to install lilo and than try to boot xp
<arkanabar> petra89, LILO is infamously difficult to remove from MBR.
<j1mc> petra89: i found this:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Master_Boot_Record#Restoring_a_Windows_boot_record
<j1mc> it may be of help
<j1mc> see if xubuntu has a program called ms-sys
<j1mc> oh, i guess it's not in ubuntu. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ms-sys/+question/28349
<petra89> All right I try it big thanks to j1mc . I think it will be good resolution for me.
<petra89> have nice day to everybody .... perhaps I will come back later if I had problems... :)))
#xubuntu 2013-01-15
<alexandros_c> good night everyone
<alexandros_c> I just recently installed xubuntu and have notice that hibernate is disable and restart is missing. I tried the fix in a ubuntu forum but it did not work. does anyone know how to fix these issues?
<_DADDY> hi
<_DADDY> i got xubuntu and my cpu is only running at 1400 whereas it should be 2.7
<ToZ> _DADDY, in ubuntu, the default cpu governor is "ondemand" - meaning it will cycle up the cpu when there is a load that requires the higher cpu cycles and cycle down when there is a lower load.
<Unit193> _DADDY: Run  openssl speed   and check again.
<_DADDY> k
<_DADDY> na still 1400
<ToZ> _DADDY, run "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq"
<_DADDY> ya was the gov i have to run a bunch of crap to get it to move
<_DADDY> think i should adjust gov settings?
<drc> And why would you want to do that?
<_DADDY> idk it seems like its lagging behind alot
<_DADDY> what do you use for a terminal? is terminator any good?
<ToZ> xfce4-terminal is the default
<xubuntu065> Hi, my name is Hugo and I just would like to say to the devs and maintainers of xubuntu that xfce is great and xubuntu is amazing!
<xubuntu065> Sorry, could not find a better place to express my feelings :)
<raytray> [A
<raytray> [A
<raytray> oops sorry
<v1adimir> raytray: ctrl+a+d :P :D
<raytray> :P
<v1adimir> :S
<MoL0ToV> i just removed /home/user/Documents and replaced with a symlink that link to a dir. but if i try to browse with tunar, don't work. How to fix?
<MoL0ToV> solved
<Siilence> e/i
<Siilence> err
<s0mm3onz> Hello, anyone here? I have a problem with installing particular software. The software is named "Network Tools" and i've installed it from the Ubuntu Software Center. The problem is that Ubuntu Software Center tells me that it's installed, but i can't find the software in the Application Menus. Any help would be appreciated.
<s0mm3onz> Oh, i've found it in settings. Nevermind than. :)
<iLogical> hi
<iLogical> the power management settings cannot be opened
<iLogical> it gets loading forever
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<xubuntu737> I am having problems with my projector.  I can't get it to connect to my Daktech netbook.  If I turn the computer off while the projector is plugged in, it will connect, but I can't see anything on the computer screen, only the laptop screen. If I try to plug the projector in after the computer is on, and use the FN F6 function, it just doesn't work.  Can you help?
<xubuntu737> I meant turn the computer ON while projector is on and connected through VGA
<holstein> xubuntu737: i usually troubleshoot with a known good monitor.. then i can usually know better how to deal with the projector
<holstein> xubuntu737: the funtion keys are usually specific to the hardware, but arandr is a handy tool i usually get dual head working with
<recon_lap> is it just me? my firefox seems to be very sick, the menus suddenly very unresponsive and getting lots of screen shredding!!
<holstein> recon_lap: could be the graphics card.. or unrealistic expectations of the hardware?
<recon_lap> icore-5 with 6gb , think something is up :(
<holstein> recon_lap: try as a different user to remove your user config from the equation.. try another web browser... try isolating flash
<recon_lap> going to try as a different user
<recon_lap> hmm, seems to be related to my profile, firefox runs fine in different login
<drc> recon_lap: try renaming ~/.mozilla and starting FF (with a new profile)
<drc> You can add what you want one at a time and see what it was
<holstein> yeah, then you dont lose anything too.. i mean, theres likely some things in there you want to keep
<recon_lap> thx, will try that
<recon_lap> removed .mozilla and restarted, a bit better, but the menu is still very unresponsive.
<holstein> recon_lap: if it runs as expected as a new user with a default config, then id say the issue is in your config.. could be added plugins or anything in there
<Zelouille> recon_lap: there is also a "-safe-mode" parameter, which disable extensions and themes for the session. That could help.
<recon_lap> thx for the suggestions, just realized that i installed a lot of DVD player junk a couple of days ago. might be a cause. but I'm not sure whats really wrong.
<holstein> recon_lap: the same "junk" should be installed as the other user, correct?
<holstein> recon_lap: the main difference in your user and the other user is the config file... if using a different config file "fixes" it, then its safe to assume the issue is in there
<holstein> recon_lap: i would just grab your mozilla config and rename is as Zelouille suggests and try it.. adding back what you need til you figure out what is the issue
<holstein> as drc suggested *
<recon_lap> holstein: I did rename .mozilla, firefox is still running slow.
<vitimiti> salut
<xubuntu572> so, how do you actually download xubuntu? since the links on the download page apparently don't work at all.
<xubuntu572> and while we're at it: how do you report the links that don't work?
<Unit193> xubuntu572: Let me poke at something.
<David-A> xubuntu572: what do you mean "links on download page does not work"? it works for me. (you have to choose either to download via torrent or select a mirror site) (and choose between 32 and 64 bits)
<Unit193> xubuntu572: Where are you looking at?  I clicked on several with no issues, and they pulled up the page as expected.
<xubuntu572> Right, I select a mirror site, get to a page with a lot of links (12.04), none of which actually work.
<Unit193> Clicking on the .iso rather than .jigdo?
<xubuntu572> yes
<xubuntu572> is that a problem?
<Unit193> Weird, I'm still not having issues.  Can you give an exact link?
<xubuntu572> page with links is http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/
<Unit193> Which file?
<xubuntu572> the links show in the status bar when hovering, but nothing actually happens when clicking
<xubuntu572> 	xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso	17-Aug-2012 18:17	682M	
<Unit193> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso is downloading for me at 1.38MB/s with an ETA of 8m 47s
<xubuntu572> ok, the link you just sent in chat is working fine
<xubuntu572> the webpage itself is no-go
<Unit193> That's the link I clicked on the site, what browser?
<xubuntu572> chrome
<Unit193> Some browsers are very quiet about when you click it.
<xubuntu572> I've never seen this before in chrome
<Unit193> Well, at least you have it working now.
<skellat> It is generally better to use a download tool like wget or aria2c to grab an ISO in lieu of a browser by itself
<xubuntu572> thanks, and do you know how to report the issue with the webpage?
<Unit193> xubuntu572: Well, you'd normally contact the provider, but as I said, I can't hit that issue here.  skellat is right too, download tools, or bittorrent clients are the best way to go (except if you already have part of the download, then rsync or zsync)
<Forg> Hmm, I have an odd issue. It seems that the display manager/switcher allows me to easilly switch display settings on dual monitors in ubuntu
<Forg> but not in xubuntu...
<Forg> would anyone happen to know if it's possible to run the display manager from ubuntu in xubuntu somehow?
<Unit193> Install and use arandr, more info at...
<Unit193> !faq
<ubottu> Lists of common questions and answers about Xubuntu can be found at http://xubuntu.org/news/category/faq/.  See also: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<Unit193> I've actually done it before, pretty easy to use.
<Forg> I'll check it out. Thanks :)
<Forg> on a similar note, I have a few issues with the sound manager in xubuntu, yet the ubuntu sound manager works just fine (default on both for 12.10).
<Forg> is there a method of running ubuntu's sound manager in xubuntu?
<Unit193> Forg: I have no idea what "Ubuntu's Sound manager" is.  pavucontrol should be installed, is that what you're having issues with?
<Forg> Yes, pavucontrol is what I mean.
<Forg> I can't control my analog output (my built in audio) with my hardware volume control in xubuntu. Instead it adjusts the digital output only.
<Forg> it does, however, work as it ought to in ubuntu
<Unit193> Could always look at alsamixer.
<Forg> brb
#xubuntu 2013-01-16
<ironhoof> I was writting a program, and it exited unexpectedly, and my screen is stuck in 640x480 because it was fullscreen, can I reset it via terminal?
<holstein> i would probably just logout and back in
<ironhoof> If I could log back out to the login screen it should reset, but my menu is kind of out of reach.
<ironhoof> oh, nvm dissregard thanks!
<holstein> i still might must tty and reboot.. never know what crashed
<ironhoof> I dropped a pointer happens, will reboot thanks for your help.
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem, the menu of windows apears over the screen so i can't maximize or minimize
<user___> hello.  help me please with data recower. I get this messsage from testdisk http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0116/h_1358338567_7561878_e4293fe9ff.png
<vitimiti> salut
<xubuntu378> Hi
<xubuntu378> i have a problem with parole
<xubuntu378> could anybody help me?
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu378
<ubottu> xubuntu378: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu378> Parole gives me that error when i open a video "Gstreamer backend error Configured videosink video is not working" ; i have al the gstreamer librarys
<xubuntu378> (parole:7630): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.32.3/./gobject/gsignal.c:2572: instance `0xb244f1c0' has no handler with id `464'
<Pezikrypt> I currently have my XUbuntu-64bit Virtualization OS running via VMPlayer, and I have the network running via NAT. I want to give the VM it's own IP, and so I would do bridged-mode, but it isn't working. The network connection is via Wifi.
<Pezikrypt> Any thoughts on to how to get Bridged-Mode working? The Host OS is Windows 7.
<TheSheep> Pezikrypt: I think you need to refer to the host's operating system documentation
<TheSheep> Pezikrypt: nothing special to do in the vm itself
<Pezikrypt> No, I need to extract the Virtual Network Editor from VMWorkstation 9.
<TheSheep> whatever you need to do, you don't do it in xubuntu, so we can't help you there
<Pezikrypt> Yeah.. :/
<xubuntu789> Hi, have been Xubuntu for a a week or so now and a few things have become apparent, sometimes I'm writing and all of a sudden text will start appearing in an unitended part of the document. Any idea why this is? it didn't happen with my original Mac operating system.
<xubuntu789> Could it be that my native system was more forgiving of ageing hardware? could it be fixed by just getting a new keyboard?
<TheSheep> xubuntu789: it's probably because you are touching your touchpad accidentally and clickig, thus moving your mouse cursor
<TheSheep> xubuntu789: there is a daemon that can temporarily disable the touchpad while you are typing
<xubuntu789> How do I sort this out?
<xubuntu789> Sorry- just to explain I'm very new to this so Its sometimes difficult to ask the right question- I'm not even sure what Daemon is!
<TheSheep> let me find a tutorial
<Papa-Smurf> Hi
<xubuntu789> Thanks
<Papa-Smurf> Are all port closed by default with xubuntu?
<torax> no
<TheSheep> Papa-Smurf: you can easily check that with 'netstat -l'
<TheSheep> xubuntu789: ok, so I didn't find a tutorial for the recent ubuntu, as ubuntu has it now build in, but the solution is to start the command 'syndaemon -i 1 -d' when you log in
<TheSheep> xubuntu789: if you go to settings manager->startup and sessions
<TheSheep> xubuntu789: then you can add that command there to be run automatically
<TheSheep> xubuntu789: you can also test it in a terminal
<TheSheep> the -i 1 tells it to enable touchpad 1 second after you stopped typing
<TheSheep> you can tweak it to taste
<xubuntu789> That's amazing- thank you for your help!
<Papa-Smurf> TheSheep,  I am just listening through 22
<Papa-Smurf> TheSheep but i want to listed in other ports
<TheSheep> Papa-Smurf: then you need to start the right servers for those services
<TheSheep> Papa-Smurf: what kind of services do you want to provide?
<Papa-Smurf> TheSheep, start the right services?
<Papa-Smurf> I want to open the ports to play WoW
<TheSheep> Papa-Smurf: usually when you listen on a port, it's so that the other computers can connect to them and send or receive some data -- what kind of data depends on what kind of service you run
<TheSheep> Papa-Smurf: so you can have a web server, for example, or an ssh server, or an ftp, or vnc, etc.
<Papa-Smurf> TheSheep I need to use and app that uses the port 3724 for inbound/outbound connections
<Papa-Smurf> *an
<TheSheep> Papa-Smurf: you don't need to do anything special on your computer for that
<TheSheep> Papa-Smurf: but if you are on a private network behind NAT, then you (or a network administrator) may need to forward that port to your computer on the router
<TheSheep> Papa-Smurf: but that's not in any way specific to xubuntu or linux
<Papa-Smurf> TheSheep, OK but i am in a private network who i am the network administrator
<TheSheep> Papa-Smurf: then refer to your router's manual
<TheSheep> Papa-Smurf: you can also try asking at ##networking
<TheSheep> Papa-Smurf: be sure to specify the make and model of your router when you do
<Papa-Smurf> TheSheep maybe is something of my ISP
<TheSheep> that is also possible
<Papa-Smurf> TheSheep thanks man
<Papa-Smurf> I understood today that ports in linux
<Papa-Smurf> only opens when a service is listening through that specific port
<TheSheep> it's the same on windows, really, and all other operating system -- they share the same code for their network stacks
<TheSheep> except that windows will have a lot of services already running by default
<Papa-Smurf> i understand
<Papa-Smurf> thanks TheSheep
<Papa-Smurf> have a very nice day
<Papa-Smurf> take care
<xubuntu959> hello
#xubuntu 2013-01-17
<craigbass1976> Where is keyboard information stored?  I had a good numpad setup working, then wiped my laptop.  I've got my home directory saved though.
<drc> First place I'd look is file:///home/$USER/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<craigbass1976> drc, actually...  I just realized I'd already copied the whole .config/xfce4 directory over.  Not the same laptop, but they're both Acer Aspires, so I thought it'd be fine.  Not so.  The laptop it DID come from though... I've also copied the directory over there and that number pad isn't working right either.
<craigbass1976> I  want to hit Shift and Home (also 7) to hightlight where I am back to the beginning of a line.  With numlock off, the 7 key brings me Home.  With Shift, it types a 7.
<chia> hi everyone. from far east.
<holstein> chia: cheers!
<chia> i ran into a driver problem of intel graphics installing ubuntu studio, so their channel people suggest me with xubuntu.
<chia> well i have to say i hate unity and prefer kde more.
<holstein> chia: i suggested removing ubuntustudio from the equation
<holstein> make sure that its a 64bit kernel driver support issue
<chia> did you mean, that 'studio' doest not equal 'you have to make art with this'
<holstein> chia: try 64bit kubuntu
<chia> i tried 64 bit ubuntu and everything is ok.
<holstein> chia: cool.. that is news to me
<chia> and yes i am downloading xubuntu 1210 64bit.
<chia> about to finish in some minutes.
<chia> well, can it because of being installed to an usb harddrive?
<holstein> chia: anything is possible.. but no
<chia> and another problem that has been nightmare for me since the first time i install ubuntu/fedora...all those distros:
<chia> the OS consumes too much power.
<chia> using windows i can limit my cpufreq to 1.2GHz
<chia> and tune to 3.2GHz when needed
<chia> i tried sites, forums, tutorials
<holstein> chia: your hardware vendor is free to create drivers for linux as they have for windows
<holstein> chia: jupiter is a good place to start
<chia> as you have said, intel is supported, and processor speed scaling should always be supported.
<chia> but no one wants to tweak the settings via terminal
<ImDoT> hey guys. does anyone know how to install the steam beta on 64bit ?
<chia> in windows you check for 'power settings' and choose a desired cpu speed, in ubuntu never!
<holstein> chia: i do that often
<holstein> chia: in ubuntu.. with jupiter.. the software i suggested
<chia> okay, i m about to try that, in some minutes
<chia> thank you again
<chia> ISO burning
<chia> installing xubuntu from livecd image...
<chia> there should be no difference between installing directly and installing after trying out
<chia> and i hope so.
<chia> when dragging the windows the graphic is tearing, shows that no hardware rendering is available
<chia> hope that wont happen after the installation.
<ImDoT> hey guys how would you install the ia32libs on 64bit (12.10)?
<ImDoT> the multiarch stuff  doesn
<ImDoT> tt work
<chia> cant help you much. i use steam only on indows.
<chia> Windows
<ImDoT> same here but thats the goal isn't ? finally getting rid of the MS crap
<chia> so ImDoT, you install steam for games right
<ImDoT> well yes
<chia> my impression of linux stuff: strong, free and open source, lots of people helping you, but no one responsible for problems.
<chia> however i still like it
<ImDoT> that's one way to look at it. since you don't have to pay for it, i find this drawback very acceptable. after all this way you meet people that really like their OS. that's probably more than most window support team members can say
<Guest66936> I just created swap partition on my sda, how to attach it ?
<Guest66936> i create partition with gparted
<TheSheep> see 'man swapon'
<TheSheep> also 'man fstab'
<Bobezzi> Hi
<Bobezzi> !list
<ubottu> Bobezzi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<freedomrun> is there a way to use lightdm to lock screen after some period of idle time instead xscreensaver
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> How do I disable panel1 in xubuntu?
<Peyam> I just removed it
<Peyam> no
<Peyam> p
<Peyam> np
<coreyb> hey guys! new to linux here and attempted to run the live version of xubuntu 12.10 yesterday... only to get a distorted screen followed by an error talking about noveau
<coreyb> have you heard of that before?
<Thrash> anyone around that can help with an install problem?
<knome> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Thrash> after the install finishes and it shoot boot to the GUI, I get a corrupt desktop.
<Thrash> this is using a thinkpad t22 with s3 video
<Thrash> i can get to the console
<acer_> 汉语XUBUNTU
<knome_> english only please
<acer_> o no
<acer_> I don't english
<TheSheep> !zn
<acer_> cn
<TheSheep> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<CosmicLogick> pardon if this seems a silly question
<CosmicLogick> but would xubu run on a tf300t?
<CosmicLogick> asus transformer android tablet
<CosmicLogick> the cpu and ram seem like it should be more than enough
<CosmicLogick> but i don't know if the hardware architecture is compatable
<Guest87802> well, since android is linux-base, it may run
<Guest87802> based*
<CosmicLogick> mmm, but littler things, like the 10 point touch screen
<Guest87802> what is the resolution?
<CosmicLogick> 10.1" IPS multi-touch screen with a resolution of 1280x800
<Guest87802> the resolution seems ok, but i'm afraid the multi touch won't work
<Guest87802> i think it might help, take a look http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIYKKLX8lJM
<CosmicLogick> ta
<Guest87802> ta?
<CosmicLogick> as in
<CosmicLogick> thanks
<Guest87802> you're welcome, just curious haha, what does ta means?
<CosmicLogick> to most on the net, it's an acronym for "thanks alot" (even though it's supposed to be "a lot")
<CosmicLogick> however
<Guest87802> oh, thanks
<CosmicLogick> i actually grew up saying "ta"
<CosmicLogick> meaning, thanks
<Guest87802> in my country it means another thing lol
<CosmicLogick> ...?
<Guest87802> it means "shut up" or something like "stop talking, you're boring"
<CosmicLogick> lol
<CosmicLogick> and where are you from?
<Guest87802> i'm not proud to say :(
<xubuntu315> my laptop specs- T2080 1.73 Ghz dual core intel, 512 Mb RAM, which Linux OS will b Good? IM first time Linux user
<CosmicLogick> xubuntu?
<Guest87802> who agrees that ubuntu is now a piece of shit and soon we'll have to pay for it :( ?
<Guest87802> did you see? they put fucking ads in our files search...
<holstein> Guest87802: please watch the language... whatever you might be able to or have to pay for from cannonical doesnt effect ubuntu
<holstein> Guest87802: ubuntu is really the community, you and I
<holstein> Guest87802: if you want to provide an ubuntu for whomever you choose, free of charge, or for a fee, you are not only able to, but encouraged. though branding it as "ubuntu" and using the term "ubuntu" might not be available to you since they are "owned" names
<Guest87802> you're right, sorry, cannonical is a piece of shit
<holstein> Guest87802: again, wath the language please
<CosmicLogick> i'm not sure i follow
<baizon> i dont understand?
<holstein> watch*.. please and thank you in advance.. also, cannonical is funding many parts of ubuntu that this and all the communities take advantage of
<CosmicLogick> red hat brands it's distro
<baizon> why flaming around on a xubuntu channel?
<CosmicLogick> however, the branding is removable by the community
<holstein> CosmicLogick: im just saying, you have to ask to use the name ubuntu.. and get permission
<CosmicLogick> ah
<CosmicLogick> well
<holstein> CosmicLogick: you might not be able to make "cosmicbuntu" and use the cannonical servers and support avenues officially without getter permission
<holstein> getting*
<CosmicLogick> you can use the name Red Hat either
<holstein> CosmicLogick: that is resonable in my opinion
<CosmicLogick> it doesn't effect much
<holstein> doesnt mean you cant take ubuntu, and make your own
<CosmicLogick> yeah
<CosmicLogick> all it means is
<CosmicLogick> you'll have to rename it
<CosmicLogick> red hat ---> centos
<holstein> CosmicLogick: it effects Guest87802.. if he/she doesnt "like" ubuntu, he/she can, and is encouraged to take it, and make it whatever he/she wants
<xubuntu315> my laptop specs- T2080 1.73 Ghz dual core intel, 512 Mb RAM, which Linux OS will b Good? IM first time Linux user . Pls reply friends .Thanks
<CosmicLogick> is that a bot?
<holstein> CosmicLogick: i dont think that was a constructive conversation that was being instigated however :)
<CosmicLogick> it just asked that question
<holstein> CosmicLogick: it?
<CosmicLogick> xubuntu315
<holstein> xubuntu315: good is a matter of opinion.. i would try xubuntu live.. as well as other distros
<CosmicLogick> the ram though
<holstein> xubuntu315: i run LXDE (lubuntu uses LXDE) on 512 of ram.. though XFCE (which xubuntu uses) should be fine
<holstein> CosmicLogick: not sure where those nicks get generated from... maybe clicking "help" somewhere brings you here and gives you a xubuntu nick
<CosmicLogick> there's a fedora lxde spin also, if you prefer
<CosmicLogick> ah
<xubuntu315> thanks il try ur suggestion
<freedomrun>  is there a way to use lightdm to lock screen after some period of idle time instead xscreensaver?
<holstein> freedomrun: i use a different locker
<freedomrun> holstein, which one?
<holstein> freedomrun: xtrlock
<holstein> freedomrun: but, its not GUI at all
<freedomrun> holstein, yeah I know ... for me that one is fine but for other people who use this machine it isn`t
<freedomrun> they had a panic attack when I mounted that one :)
<holstein> freedomrun: for the other users, the default one is likely fine
<freedomrun> holstein, yeah but this screen never goes to sleep cuz of xscreensaver
<freedomrun> even if it is setup to blank and xfce powersettings to turn it off after 15 mins
<holstein> freedomrun: what would you like? there are other lockers.. and screensavers that lock
<freedomrun> holstein, I am trying to do just simple locking with request for password to enter desktop again and no screensaver, just turn off screen while locked .. the feature that kde, lxde and gnome have ... nothing more nothing less
<holstein> freedomrun: sure... i chose xtrlock for that.. otherwise, you'll need to try some other lockers..
<freedomrun> :) thnx
<holstein> freedomrun: i would lay out here your specific needs for the volunteers, and see if anyone has any sugestions.. bbl
<vitimiti> hallo
<Rasdvatri> hi
<Rasdvatri> anybody speacking on russian?
<knome> !ru | Rasdvatri
<ubottu> Rasdvatri: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<karmakosmikk> hi, do you fellas know what is the problem, because xubuntu goes only for "terminal" login screen after installing?
<karmakosmikk> and when I put username and pass then it does actually nothing
<holstein> karmakosmikk: nothing? does it log you in?
<holstein> karmakosmikk: did you get to a desktop from the live CD?
<karmakosmikk> not to desktop
<karmakosmikk> only black screen and some text
<karmakosmikk> like loading texts
<holstein> karmakosmikk: i would take the live CD.. boot it... right after the bios screens, tap or hold shift
<karmakosmikk> it is netbook so no cd-rom
<holstein> when you see a menu, at the bottom there is an F6 option.. select "nomodeset" and try booting the desktop live
<karmakosmikk> used unetbootin to create usb
<holstein> karmakosmikk: sure.. from usb or whatever
<karmakosmikk> it just says "welcome to ubuntu" and 0 pakages can be updated , 0 updates are security updates. thats what i get
<holstein> karmakosmikk: sure.. thats logged in
<holstein> karmakosmikk: you are logged into text mode.. not sure why,
<karmakosmikk> and only command line style thingies here
<karmakosmikk> and waiting typing cursor
<karmakosmikk> blinking and blinking
<holstein> karmakosmikk: sure.. i understand.. and you *are* logged in
<holstein> karmakosmikk: type "startx"
<karmakosmikk> ok
<holstein> and press the enter key
<karmakosmikk> fatal server error: no screens found
<karmakosmikk> hmmmm
<holstein> karmakosmikk: so, boot the live CD as i suggested
<holstein> karmakosmikk: see if you can get to the live CD using "nomodeset" which is safe graphics mode
<karmakosmikk> i have xubuntu downloading right now because i assumed it installed via usb ok
<holstein> ??
<karmakosmikk> but it is soon there
<holstein> karmakosmikk: what are you booting now?
<karmakosmikk> xubuntu that is installed from usb to netbooks hard drive
<holstein> karmakosmikk: use whatever you used to install xubuntu from
<karmakosmikk> it said all is ok reboot now
<holstein> karmakosmikk: fomr that *same* media, dont install.. just try live
<karmakosmikk> ok
<karmakosmikk> well i download that
<holstein> karmakosmikk: if you are asking me "what wrong?" i am postulating, you have graphics hardware that is not supported
<karmakosmikk> what is the difference with live and what i downloaded
<holstein> karmakosmikk: OR, you have installed incorrectly
<holstein> karmakosmikk: nothing
<holstein> karmakosmikk: the difference is.. you wont install
<holstein> karmakosmikk: you will boot it live.. thus determining if you can boot xubuntu on your hardware, and how easy that process might be
<karmakosmikk> i can boot it liv
<karmakosmikk> e
<holstein> karmakosmikk: this will take your current install (which i know nothing about) out of the equation, and tell me and you if you can boot the os live
<karmakosmikk> have done it
<holstein> karmakosmikk: have booted xubuntu live? to the desktop?
<karmakosmikk> lived it and then installed it in there
<karmakosmikk> not yet
<karmakosmikk> takes time
<holstein> karmakosmikk: ?
<karmakosmikk> now i dont have that iso in usb as i described earlier
<holstein> karmakosmikk: i would put that in.. boot the live desktop.. install from there (or reinstall) and test again
<karmakosmikk> ok i do that
<karmakosmikk> should take 32 bit for netbook what have 1 gig of mem?
<holstein> karmakosmikk: there shouldnt be a netbook specific one
<karmakosmikk> yes but atom in here is 64 bit
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso is what i would get from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<holstein> karmakosmikk: i would not put 64bit on a netbook
<karmakosmikk> ok i take 32
<holstein> 12.10 if you prefer http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<bjr222> just did full complete install of xubuntu on HP mini 210 2gb ram, 160gb HD, 1.6 Atom. pretty much a n00b with linux/ubuntu but i love the simplicity of it. im in the middle of the install yet, but wondering if WINE works in xubuntu?
<holstein> bjr222: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. which is linux.. wine works in linux
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<karmakosmikk> wine does not run steel panthers anymore :(
<bjr222> thank you
<holstein> bjr222: wine *always* works fine in xubuntu.. its the specific windows application that might not work with wine that coud be problematic
<karmakosmikk> so unetbootin should be good app for this kind of tasks?
<karmakosmikk> or is there better?
<karmakosmikk> tried to install bodhi via unetbootin and it hanged to the loading screen
<karmakosmikk> when booted
<karmakosmikk> just saw bodhi loading icon and thats it :)
<bjr222> i only ask because my woman does online schooling and uses msOffice. she has her own laptop w/ win7 but i wanna play with ubuntu on netbook. just curious if we get in a jam with her laptop for some reason, will i be able to run msWord for her in desparate times?
<knome> bjr222, i wouldn't count on ms word running on wine well
<holstein> yeah.. its spotty, and can break anytime
<holstein> bjr222: keep in mind, nothing prevents MS from releasing office for linux
<bjr222> ok, well if needed down the road i will probably buy her a cheap-o walmart laptop
<bjr222> thanks again
<knome> i don't think there's too much done for ms word working with wine since there is open/libreoffice
<lump|lump> heyas
<lump|lump> by chance is there anyone about that is good with setting up this os on a G5?
<xubuntu267>  <xubuntu267> hello my question for you is do you know default username and password for xubuntu 12.10 liveCD because the os logs me off unexpectadly and then asks for login information....
<recon_lap> xubuntu267: try with no password, if that dont work, try really hard to remember the user and password you entered when installing
<lump|lump> you might want to try "root" and just hitting enter
<lump|lump> that is what I have had to do with other ubuntu variants
<lump|lump> but have no specific knowledge on the actual q
<recon_lap> no root user on Ubuntu
<lump|lump> duh
<lump|lump> right
<lump|lump> not for a while anyhow
<lump|lump> and i thought he met with just the live CD
<lump|lump> sorry
<recon_lap> xubuntu267: a live CD should not ask for you to login?
<xubuntu267> it is live cd  i just hit 'try xubuntu' without username and password
<xubuntu267> when it asked for login i just entered nothing but didn't work
<bjr222> little help on installing fonts? when i try to copy the font file in to /user/share/fonts it simply won't allow it to copy
<recon_lap> xubuntu267: strange , your sure thats whats happening. and have you tried on a different computer?
<drc> I just tried with the 13.04 daily and "logging out" of the LiveCD session drops the user to the Login does require a login/password (and ENTER/ENTER does not work)
<drc> I just happened to have a USB with the daily on it :)
<recon_lap> xubuntu267: are you able to use the live cd and then get logged out? could it be a screen saver?
<xubuntu267> no it  is 10 sec of black screen and then it asks login info
<lump|lump> i have had live CDs ask that before
<lump|lump> not sure if ubuntu still had root then
<lump|lump> but the login was root
<lump|lump> and the pass was just enter
<recon_lap> xubuntu267: and your sure it's booting from the live CD ?
<xubuntu267> sure
<lump|lump> bbiab
<bjr222> can anyone help me install a font?
<bjr222> tried to copy in to /usr/share/fonts and it won't allow me to copy in to that folder...
<bjr222> xubuntu267 what's your issue?
<drc> bjr222: try using sudo
<recon_lap> bjr222: you probably need permissions to copy to that directory
<bjr222> im new at this and not very familiar with terminal commands. is there a command list or link avail for a n00b?
<bjr222> i understand the sudo idea but dont know the specific commands
<pleia2> you could also just install them for your user, create a .fonts/ directory in your home directory and then run: fc-cache -f
<drc> bjr222: start with "man sudo" in a terminal
<pleia2> after putting said .ttf files in the .fonts/ directory
<xubuntu267> xubuntu 12.10  live cd  default login\password?
<drc> or what The Princess said :)
<pleia2> I just wrote about this for FCM 67, see page 42: http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue67_en.pdf
<recon_lap> xubuntu267: on a ubuntu cd the user name is ubuntu the password is blank on mint the user name is mint and the password is blank , googled it , might be right
<xubuntu267> i ll try
<recon_lap> pleia2: thx for the reminder, have not read FCM in ages.
<pleia2> recon_lap :)
<Lumpy> does anyone here know anything about getting 10.04 to run on a powerpc?
<Unit193> Could try the mini cd of powerpc and tasksel xubuntu-desktop, see how that works.
<Lumpy> I have an iso
<Lumpy> just keep having nvidia issues
<Lumpy> we will see in a few minutes
<Lumpy> do you think it would go better with the mini
<Lumpy> i mean providing i do updates, shouldn't it be like 6 of one, half dozen of the other?
<v1adimir> Lumpy: gts 450 here (palit mode) using the nvidia-current, with nvidia-settings and no issues..
<v1adimir> *palit mod
<v1adimir> err both Precise and Quantal had no probs.
<lumpX> well looks like i got it this far
<lumpX> are we allowed two connects on this network?
<Unit193> Yep.
<lumpX> kewl
<lumpX> well, i am letting it update
<lumpX> and i can get it to boot so long as i use nouveau.tv_disable=1 in the bootloader
 * lumpX is a total n00b to recent apple architecture
<lumpX> i haven't had an apple siince the IIe
<lumpX> and i am having the darndest time finding a distro for this G5
<Unit193> If that doesn't work, Debian likes to support quite a lot of hardware.
<lumpX> i tried a deb install early on
<lumpX> but i have learned alot about these machines the past few days
<lumpX> i am not too pressed about the accelerated graphics
<lumpX> but i do want to have the sound working
<well_laid_lawn> there is a #ubuntu-powerpc channnel that might be able to help
<lumpX> both have been the stumble blocks
<well_laid_lawn> dunno how active it is
<lumpX> now why wouldn't they mention that in that as the chat for help.. lol
<lumpX> thanks well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<lumpX> bbiab, reboot time
<lumpX> well looks like most of the display issues are solved with xubuntu
<Unit193> lumpX: What was it you tried before?  Unity requires 3D.
<lumpX> easier q would be what i haven't tried
<lumpX> and it was even funny with unity 2D
<lumpX> i have tried, as far as desk env, gnome, xfce, and unity
<lumpX> tbh, i don't care much for unity cept for on my netbook
<lumpX> i have tried mint, ubuntu, kubuntu, slackintosh and a few others
<lumpX> i think i have burned about 2 dozen isos
<lumpX> i don't mind hacking things a bit
<lumpX> just want the one that is closest out of the box
<lumpX> and Unit193, i would /like/ to stick with xfce
<lumpX> i have gotten rather fond of it since i tried mint
<lumpX> and i use it on all my desktops atm
<lumpX> for what it is worth, this time around is going the best
<recon_lap> yaa!! :)
<Unit193> Great to hear!  PPC isn't officially supported, but getting it to work is great.  Did you by chance try the Lubuntu PPC version?
<Lumpy> yeah, i tried lubuntu as well
<lumpX> i had it going okay in 2D
<lumpX> but it didn't like me when I installed xfce
<lumpX> which struck me as very odd
<lumpX> one thing for sure, if I can't get the audio working, it is pretty useless to me
<Lumpy> and I will miss having chrome browser but that looks like it is lost to the ancient architecture
<lumpX> and I have audio w00t!
<lumpX> now i am getting excited
<roelofpieter> Hi there, new xubuntu user here. Can I ask a question about tumbler working troublesome on smb shares?
<ochosi> roelofpieter: yes you can
<roelofpieter> When using thunar to browse a smb share with pics or vids, it only creates 6 thumbs or so. I can not find others with this problem.
<roelofpieter> Copying the files to local HD creates all thumbs. Browsed debian samba server and windows 7 shared folder. Both over ethernet and wifi. Problem also in archlinux.
<roelofpieter> Copying the files to local HD creates all thumbs. Browsed debian samba server and windows 7 shared folder. Both over ethernet and wifi. Problem also in archlinux.
<lumpX> how do i get network places to show up in this 10.04 build?
<holstein> roelofpieter: i bet samba to samba would work better too
<holstein> roelofpieter: using samba with a windows share.. i would expect some glitches like that... its not a deal breaker though
<Unit193> I mount mine rather than using fuse, works better and faster.
<holstein> unless it is...
<holstein> lumpX: you mean a windows network?
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<holstein> lumpX: also, i use gigolo to just mount and use shares
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 856 kB
<lumpX> hey holstein not suprised to see you here
<lumpX> i am not trying to mount local stuff as share
<lumpX> i am trying to view shares on my LAN
<lumpX> then again, i bet ya i just need a reboot for it to take
<holstein> lumpX: i use gigolo to view shares on my lan.. or on the internet
<lumpX> hmm
<lumpX> they are not showing up atm
<lumpX> maybe after i reboot
<holstein> what arent
<holstein> ?
<holstein> windows shares?
<lumpX> shared folders on my other machines
<lumpX> yeah samba shares
<holstein> you'll want to check out and setup samba... samba is not quite the same as a windows share.. though samba can see share with windows
<holstein> lumpX: what do i do? i use gigolo to connect or test connecting to any share
<holstein> lumpX: seems like you are looking for "network places" from windows
<lumpX> something like that
<Ronalds_M> just got rid of ubuntu 12.10 and installed clean xubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, liked perfomance on my old pc, and visuals..
<lumpX> on my other machines "browse network" or "network" shows up
<lumpX> but not on this G5
<holstein> lumpX: from what, nautilus?
<lumpX> no thunar atm
<holstein> lumpX: correct.. but from before on other machines, thats nautilus you are referencing?
<lumpX> though i could try and launch nautilus but would rather just get it to work in thunar
<lumpX> and yeah on ubuntu studio, it uses nautilus
<holstein> lumpX: or just install and use gigolo to mount, and then use whatever file browser you choose
<lumpX> but irc, mint uses thunar
<holstein> lumpX: mint uses different ones
<lumpX> gigolo is installed
<holstein> lumpX: there are mint versions that use nautilus, and the one they are making that is like nautilus
<lumpX> kk
<lumpX> i will poke about a bit more
<holstein> sure, poke around... or open gigolo and point it to the ip of the machine with the share
<lumpX> after my gal, kid and i devour this pizza and do the PTO meeting
<holstein> lumpX: enjoy.. im sure whenever you are ready to connect to whatever you need to connect to, there will be a volunteer here to help
<lumpX> likely, you guys do rock at that
<lumpX> thanks and bbl
<Ronalds_M> another point for xfce part of ubuntu community
<Ronalds_M> cause ubuntu chat is always crowded, and people log in and out
 * lumpX does rather like xfce
<lumpX> bbl all have a great evening or day or whatever it is where ever you are
<xubuntu948> can anyone tell me how to get files off of my android phone via usb... I connect, but do not know how to navigate to the file on my phone through xubuntu. Yes, i am a newbee!
<holstein> xubuntu948: i use airdroid
<holstein> xubuntu948: you can set up an ftp, ssh or whatever server on the phone of the computer and connect via the other device with a client
<holstein> phone or*
<bernz> ochosi, the other day i was asking about fonts and stuff... well, one of the apps i used managed to clobber my system fonts pretty extensively. i looked into it, and it turns out that it created a "~/.fonts.conf" which was causing the problem. when i deleted that file and rebooted, all my original fonts were restored.
<bernz> (i don't actually need that file, and if it contains something bad, it causes problems)
<bernz> (and now i'm using "~/.fonts" to chuck in my extra fonts)
<bernz> (so thanks again for your help :-) )
<ochosi> bernz: great, good to hear! :)
<bernz> i gotta say, i like xubuntu quite a lot. i was using ubuntu until lately, when i wanted something a bit lighter, and xubuntu was just the thing
<ubu> help, i have xubuntu 12.10 x64...all good, but now /tmp size is only 1MB...what happened?  i can't update my system because /tmp is only 1MB
<recon_lap> ubu , "/tmp" is a directory, how can its size only be 1MB
<David-A> ubu: /tmp is normally a dir in /. it may be that your / (root file system, system partition) is full.
<David-A> ubu: i suppose you mean 1MB free space ?
<ubu> the "df" command shows my /tmp folder size is 1024KB
<ubu> i've been using this system for months with no problem
<ubu> now i can't update because /tmp is too small
<recon_lap> ubu "df -h" , and what the % used , any near 100%
<David-A> ubu: that /tmp is 1MB is not a problem. if update complains about space, it sounds like there is a problem with too little FREE space. exactly what is happening?
<bernz> ubu, "df" == "disk free" ... tells how much free space on a volume ;-)
<ubu> "df -h" % used is 52K
<ubu> bernz, it also show the total size of the volume
<ubu> i have 4GB free space lefe
<David-A> ubu: that does not make sence. percentage (%) is never meassured with a K (52K)
<bernz> ubu, indeed. you can also use "du" == "disk used" (also takes "-h" argument for "human readable")
<bernz> look carefully, ubu, there are two columns "Used" and "Use%", each uses different units
<bernz> (in your "df -h" output)
#xubuntu 2013-01-18
<ubu> bernz, "df -h" used is 52K and use% is 6%
<bernz> anyway, i think David-A is on the right track... you're probably almost out of space on your /tmp volume (you can see where it's mounted with "cat /etc/mtab")
<bernz> ah
<bernz> maybe it's a very tiny volume, if 52K represents 6% of the volume! :-D
<ubu> i see these 2 lines when i do "cat /etc/mtab"
<ubu> tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755 0 0
<ubu> overflow /tmp tmpfs rw,size=1048576,mode=1777 0 0
<ubu> i've ran updates before that requires 100s of MB with no problem...everything was working great until now
<bernz> hmm, okay, it's a tmpfs system, and we can't see the size that way as it's only a percentage
<bernz> oh, wait, when you do "df -h", what size is the tmpfs volume?
<bernz> (mine is, for example, listed as "741M")
<ubu> the only tmpfs line i see is...
<ubu> tmpfs                                                                        812000       968    811032   1% /run
<bernz> ah yes
<bernz> your tmpfs is only 812Ko!
<bernz> ish
<David-A> ubu: i suspect you have /tmp in a ram-filesystem, and only allow it 1MB (52k/6% is almost 1MB). what kind of computer you have? how much ram? how did you install xubuntu?
<bernz> it's mostly empty, but still tiny... did installing or running something cause its definition to change?
<bernz> (oh yes... i've been assuming an installed system, not a "live session")
<ubu> 812 kilobytes? then how was i able to download updates that are 100s of megabytes in the past?
<bernz> it might have been larger in the past
<bernz> its size is defined somewhere, and that is modifiable, but system updates, malware, user error, etc, if your permissions are sufficiently lax
<bernz> but -> by
<ubu> yes, it's an installed system..i did not knowing do anything to cause the size to change
<ubu> so how do i fix this without having to reinstall the system?
<bernz> well, i'm not super good at these details, but... is your whole system installed on a single volume ("partition")? if so, what's its size? is 812000 about 10% of the volume's size?
<David-A> ubu: we don't know what has gone wrong yet. how much ram do you have?
<bernz> David-A, perhaps we should find where "/" is mounted, and see if it's an actual disk or not?
<bernz> oh, sorry, David-A, i see where you're going with this
<ubu> i have 4GB ram
<bernz> the percentage (10%) represents 10% of your RAM
<David-A> ubu: can you paste the entire output of "df -h" to a paste bin site and post a link to it here?
<ubu> how do i do that, bin site
<David-A> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<David-A> ubu: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and copy paste from terminal to there. OR. run the command "df -h | pastebinit" (without quotes) and copy the resulting url in this chat.
<ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1543096/
<David-A> ubu: your /tmp is a separate device, and I don't know what an "overflow" device is, but I can google. wait
<recon_lap> ubu: have you checked for CD's or USB sticks in your computer? but look like /tmp is mounted on a really small partition
<David-A> ubu: you are not the only one having had this problem :). have you changed your /etc/fstab manually lately? can you paste bin it?
<ubu> no CD's or USB sticks...i have never touched /etc/fstab
<ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1543116/
<bernz> found some claims that 'overflow' is mounted instead of your normal tmp mount if normal tmp is too full... from your "df -h", it looks like they are both mostly empty now, but maybe /tmp got cleared after overflow was already mounted. this means ensuring they are both mostly empty, and then rebooting, could fix you (at least)
<bernz> (at least for now)
<bernz> (from here: http://blog.cone.be/2009/08/31/overflow-tmpfs-on-tmp/ )
<David-A> the Internets suggests an "overflow" device is automatically created for /tmp when the disk is full. I think the real problem is the 99% fullness of "/" (a few % is reserved for root so that may be this happen slightly before 100%)
<bernz> yeah, David-A, that makes sense
<David-A> ubu: ^^
<ubu> i will free up some more space and reboot...thanks
<David-A> ubu: try free some space with "sudo apt-get clean" or "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<ubu> ran both apt-get's...freeing up disk space and will reboot..thanks again
<recon_lap> ubu reboot?
<bernz> probably don't need to reboot, as David-A pointed out that overflow is managed automatically
<David-A> ubu: your /home/ubu is exactly like /, and it is not in /etc/fstab. i suspect that you have encryption. it's alright with me, but I dont know much about it.
<ubu> u r correct, the hard drive is encrypted
<David-A> ubu: anyway, if so, freeing up space (removing unneeded files) in /home/ubu can be a good idea.
<David-A> ubu: there is a tool "fdupes" that can find copies of files if you suspect you have multiple copies of videos and such laying around
<ubu> rebooting...thanks again
<David-A> ubu: all good?
<ubu> system is back to normal, i can run update now...thanks you guys, much appreciate it
<David-A> ubu: do you know about Disk Usage Analyzer? (to find dirs with large files you'd forgot about) (command "du -k | sort -n" is about the same thing)
<ubu> DUA is in the software center?
<David-A> ubu: should be. isn't it installed already?
<ubu> it's not installed...i'll look into it.. thanks for all your help
<David-A> ubu: for me (lucid 10.04) it is in package gnome-utils
<ncm> does anyone know how to set up a sub domain in apache2?
<acegiak> Hey guys, I'm using the xubuntu live cd and I can't mount any disks using the gui and when I mount them in terminal they're all read only?
<acegiak> any help? I just want to back up my home directory before installing
<holstein> acegiak: did you get sorted?
<acegiak> holstein, i didnt solve it but i worked around it
<holstein> cool.. i would just sudo mv what i want... or gksudo open a filemanager..
<Unit193> Or mount with -o uid=999,gid=999  If I remember, live has that as UID and GID.
<holstein> Unit193: cool... i havent used that
<Unit193> Pretty handy, syntax is slightly different for fstab.
<xubuntu813> xubuntu
<xubuntu813> pwd
<knome> hello.
<acegiak> Unit193: Yeah I'd get an error doing that, and an IO error on trying to sudo mv
<Unit193> Oh nice. :P
<kharnov> hello, question. is there a repository for the more recent versions of the proprietary radeon driver? the one in the xubuntu repos is out of date
<well_laid_lawn> this might have a clue
<well_laid_lawn> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<kharnov> ah, okay, thanks
<kharnov> one more thing: is there a way to get a more recent version of the kernel than the one already present in the repositories?
<well_laid_lawn> you can build it yourself or search for a ppa
<well_laid_lawn> check the backports too
<kharnov> are you aware of any particularly good PPAs?
<kharnov> there's quite a few of them and some look dodgy
<well_laid_lawn> not offhand I just build stuff I want myself
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<well_laid_lawn> there's a link there ^
<kharnov> maybe i should consider compiling the kernel myself
<kharnov> how safe is it to use backports?
<well_laid_lawn> backports should be fine
<well_laid_lawn> it's not hard to build a kernel - just takes a little bit of practise
<well_laid_lawn> !compile
<kharnov> hm, odd
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<kharnov> i already have backports enabled
<kharnov> it's proposed that isn't enabled
<well_laid_lawn> there might not be a backported kernel yet
<Lump|AFK> well looks like I got 10.04 to submit to the G5 but upgrading to 12.04 I get an invalid image error
<Lump|AFK> such is and so be it
<well_laid_lawn> you are typing and have afk in your nick
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<bjr222> has anyone tried running xubuntu on an android phone?
<bjr222> anyone here?
<knome> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<knome> well, you waited for a minute...
<knome> and i suppose not, because it's not supposed to work.
<bjr222> holy cow. im sorry
<xubuntu178> Hi, I am about to install xubuntu on an old desktop with  AMD Athlon 2000. Which CD should I downloead? My guess is that amd54 but I am not sure.
<TheSheep> xubuntu178: i386
<xubuntu178> TheSheep: Thanks
<TheSheep> xubuntu178: because it's a 32 bit processor, not 64 bit
<Ronalds_M> gbrainy doesn't seem to change language in xubuntu
<Ronalds_M> anybody knows how to change it?
<TheSheep> Ronalds_M: settings manager -> lanuguage support to install the languages you need, and choose your language at the login screen
<Ronalds_M> I have installed
<Ronalds_M> I restarted pc
<Ronalds_M> and it's changed
<Ronalds_M> I even removed gbrainy completely with synaptic
<Ronalds_M> and installed again
<TheSheep> no idea what gbrainy is, sorry, I thought you are asking how to change language in xubuntu
<Ronalds_M> it's an app, that has great language support, but I can't get it to change the language
<Ronalds_M> I read that it should change it if I change the defaults
<Ronalds_M> but nothing happened
<zoktar> i need to reinstall(and purge) all apport related packages and dependancys. can that be done via aptitude --purge reinstall , in some way?.
<recon_lap> zoktar: apt-get remove <package> will un-install a package but  leave all of it's configuration files in place. If you re-install the  package later all your settings will still be intact. apt-get purge <package> does the same as above but also removes all of the configuration files.
<zoktar> yeah i was looking for a way to multilevel dependancy reinstallation thingy with aptitude.
<zoktar> aptitude reinstall can reinstall stuff without getting dep issues
<zoktar> was hoping to get it to follow the packages that are beeing reinstalled's dependancys and do the same for them untill all are met.
<recon_lap> zoktar: does apt-get not do that?
<zoktar> the reinstall command is unique to aptitude as far as i know
<zoktar> gets around the "dep issues" when you want to just reinstall something
<zoktar> usefull with --purge aswel to get fresh cfg files
<recon_lap> zoktar: well not something I've ever needed, so best of look getting it sorted :) got to go so good luck
<lumpX> heyas
<lumpX> any one here know much about apple G5 sound in xubuntu
 * lumpX can't seem to record anything atm
<TheSheep> G5 is ppc?
<lumpX> yeah
<TheSheep> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<TheSheep> there is #ubuntu-ppc
<TheSheep> they may be able to help
<lumpX> i have managed to get xubuntu 10.04 running on it
<TheSheep> we are all Intel here
<holstein> !sound too
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> should be similar
<lumpX> but when ever I try and record, i get a crackle pop through the headphones and speakers and then nothin
<holstein> alsa versions matter.. kernels too
<holstein> i gave up on running a desktop on my ppc hardware years ago
<lumpX> thanks holstein, i will look those links over
<lumpX> and, yeah, it does seem a tad of a challenge to get nix on this old beast
<lumpX> but now that it is installed, it does seem really fast compared to my other even more ancient hardware
<holstein> i found it underwhelming.. and these days, when i can dig PC hardware of that vintage literally out of the trash, i tend to just go with what works
<lumpX> well this one was basically such, traded an external drive for it
<lumpX> so under 100$
<holstein> thats how i got the G3 and G4 i used to play with.. i would expect support to get worse, not better
<lumpX> i agree with you there but, for now, this is a hardware upgrade for my under employed butt
<lumpX> and, worse case, (no recording) it will still make a great post production machine
<lumpX> so nothing shows up with the "lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"" command
<lumpX> but I can see sound cards and such in the mixer
<holstein> try aplay -l
<lumpX> all kinds of drivers show up for that command
<lumpX> i am doing a purge and reinstall
<lumpX> i might have borked it installing jack
<lumpX> i wanted to see if the ppc would do realtime
<lumpX> and it did not like it when i tried to run jack
<lumpX> ntl, i will figure it out cause you guys are all brilliant and awesome
<holstein> lumpX: i would not expect JACK to work well
<holstein> lumpX: we dont make a kernel for PPC
<holstein> lumpX: if you are getting crack/pops with JACK, relax the settings... set the latency *very* high
<holstein> lumpX: try recording without jack.. with just pulse
<lumpX> i have tried with and without pulse
<lumpX> i usually exorcise pulse on my machines
<lumpX> i have tried it with and with out pulse on this machine
<holstein> lumpX: i said withouth *jack*
<holstein> without*
<holstein> lumpX: try without jack
<lumpX> i will holstein I dunno if i will have time before they finish loading my truck
<holstein> lumpX: ?
 * lumpX hears the truck idling in the shop below
 * lumpX is about to make a delivery run 
<holstein> lumpX: well, feel free to come here whenever you want to solve you issues and one of the volunteers will help :)
<lumpX> dropping off some stuff and picking up some stuff at an auction
<holstein> lumpX: i say you are pushing JACK to hard.. and not having realistic expectations
<lumpX> i know that holstein, you guys are really very helpful and i appreciate it
<lumpX> i was rather doubtful about jack on this machine
<holstein> i would remove JACK from the equation and simply record something
<lumpX> as you said no ppc support
<holstein> lumpX: JACK in pcc is going to be sketchy
<lumpX> i will try that
<holstein> lumpX: we dont have the lowlatency kernel for PPC
<lumpX> can idjc work without jack?
<holstein> lumpX: no one has ppc support anymore
<holstein> lumpX: you dont need low latency to use idjc
<holstein> lumpX: i would set the JACK settings *really* relaxed..and really high latency.. 90+ms and test
<lumpX> yeah but will it work without jack
<lumpX> i never tried it without jack
<holstein> lumpX: i dont know... but that is not going to be a deal breaker anyway
<lumpX> nope it won't
<lumpX> jack is a required
<lerner222> can anyone provide a link or instruct me on how to install applications. such as uTorrent and whatever else i might use? im new to linux file systems and im not understanding how to install executable applications.
<lumpX> so looks like this is a post production box
<lumpX> and tweaking it just got a whole lot simpler
<holstein> lerner222: most software comes from the official repos
<lumpX> thanks holstein
<holstein> lerner222: if its a package someone else is providing, the usually have instructions
<holstein> lerner222: there really is not, and cant be a definitive "how to install" for everything, since these cases are very specific to both the developer, and to the end users
<lumpX> you all have a great day
<holstein> lerner222: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<lumpX> ttyl
<lerner222> holstein: uTorrent website has a linux version. i downloaded and the files are in foldlers, but i dont know how to make it execute
 * lumpX waves
<holstein> lerner222: typically, i open a package manager, such as synaptic or the software center, and i search and i install
<holstein> if what i want is not there, i search for a ppa
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lerner222> ok, thanks for the help
<lerner222> you guys are much more kind and understanding then the population at 1am.
<holstein> if i dont find one, i might search for a .deb at the developers site.. then i search for how the developer expects me to install
<holstein> lerner222: some sites have specific install instructions for ubuntu, or .deb's right there
<lerner222> so .deb is the common extension needed for executables then?
<holstein> lerner222: i think you are looking for a equivalent to .exe in windows, and its not really that but similar
<lerner222> ya, gotchya. thanks again. can you tell i came from windows? :)
<torax> lerner222: just asking, why do you want to use utorrent?
<holstein> lerner222: i would also remember why you are using utorrent.. its what you used in windows
<holstein> maybe just try a native tool in ubuntu
<lerner222> its always a default program i like to have for just about anything
<holstein> http://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=108146
<holstein> lerner222: you can always open the software center and search "torrent" and find what is available by default
<holstein> lerner222: i would try and relax a bit, and remeber that the first week you were using and getting used to using windows, you were not running utorrent
<lerner222> good deal. its gonna be hard getting away from the default things im used to. i will probably be here finding ways. or searching the SC a lot
<lerner222> ture
<lerner222> *true
<torax> lerner222: There is nothing wrong about using utorrent, but there are lot better alternatives, transmission for example. utorrent, at least the windows version, contains adware and possibly spyware
<holstein> lerner222: you should see me on a windows box...
<holstein> tranmission is very nice.. i like the web server setup
<lerner222> lol
<lerner222> transmission can be found in SC?
<torax> yes
<torax> actually it should be installed by default
<holstein> lerner222: you can manager downloads or uploads in tranmission from a web browser on another machine.. very nice
<holstein> torax: if you download and click on a torrent, doesnt it just offer to run transmission?
<lerner222> very nice. can it be used remotely to find and begin downloads as well?
<lerner222> ignore that, u just answered it
<lerner222> im so unfamiliar with application names and what they do that xubuntu has transmission loaded stock on my version
<holstein> lerner222: no worries.. again, remember how long it was til you found and used "disk defrag" in windows
<torax> It is everybodys own business what software they use. I have trust issues with software that install toolbars and ads without asking. Im the guy with tinfoil hat but I dont want to push my "ideology" to others =)
<lerner222> so long that it took a week for it to defrag lol
<torax> Its a new system, takes some time to get used to it
<torax> the way linux works differes from windows quite a lot, but in the end it is way more logical
<lerner222> im getting that. i think i've been brainwashed by windows
<holstein> yup... also, test things live lerner222 ... as much as possible.. throw in the live CD and break that live setup.. reboot, and nothing is broken
<lerner222> good point
<holstein> lerner222: make a user called "test" and try configuring things there first (that a good tip for windows too)
<lerner222> do you have any experience  running ubuntu or similar on android phone?
<holstein> lerner222: run an instance in virtualbox and test install things.. test upgrades.. whatever
<holstein> lerner222: i have only used android on android phones so far..
<lerner222> im excited to see the "ubuntu for android" official mobile OS
<lerner222> anticipation sucks
<lerner222> do u know of a way to enable my "disable touchpad" option? i use a BT mouse and always brush the pad w/ my thumbs and its SO annoying
<lerner222> found it, nevermind. thanks again for the info. much abliged
<holstein> lerner222: cheers!
<norbert79> good evening
<norbert79> No idea if you have ever bumped into this, but after installing Xubuntu 12.10 to encrypted FS and LVM after the successful install it won't boot
<norbert79> it just gets stuck and drops me to initramfs
<norbert79> making a remark that my lvm doesn't exist and can't start, drops me to a shell
<norbert79> anyone any ideas what I might missing
<norbert79> the method for installing is : /boot seperate, unencrypted. targets are: 1 encrypted volume , inside 1 VG with 3 LV's: /home / and swap
<norbert79> it's12.10 amd64
<holstein> norbert79: i have seen that when i had bad hardware
<norbert79> holstein: Would wonder me as it's a brand new laptop
<norbert79> with a fully working HDD
<norbert79> so we can exclude hardware failure
<vitimiti> o/
<holstein> norbert79: is it?.. new hard drives are able to fail too.. they all will
<norbert79> holstein: Yes, it is working well.
<holstein> norbert79: you can exclude the hardware failure when you like, but i test, then exlude personally
<holstein> norbert79: we hardware is *often* bad
<norbert79> Skip on tha hardware part, will you? I can guarantee you it's working
<holstein> norbert79: nope.. but maybe one of the other volunteers can help you, and "assume" you tested the hardware
<norbert79> You aren't really helping here
<holstein> otherwise, you can look into the iso download
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<norbert79> Did
<holstein> or grub
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<norbert79> why don't you test it yourself?
<norbert79> With a VM
<norbert79> it seems the installer itself is faulty
<holstein> norbert79: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD you can try the minimal iso's and see if you can get an install booting as you want and add what you like
<norbert79> holstein: Sorry, but you are treating me like a rookie, sorry, not your regular user here
<norbert79> Check the installer, it goes into a fault after a luks+lvm install
<norbert79> after the first reboot
<holstein> norbert79: cool.. good luck.. i ned to run.. enjoy!
<bazhang> norbert79, lose the attitude
<holstein> need*
<norbert79> bazhang: really? is this really a support?
<norbert79> bazhang: I don't think so
<bazhang> norbert79, its volunteer.
<norbert79> Yeah, I can see that
<holstein> norbert79: im on my way out the door, but im sure someone can help you.. or, i will be glad to help you more and actually try the iso you tried in VM later
<bazhang> so enough with the complaints/accusations
<norbert79> holstein: The issue is that I wouldn't ask if I would know the answer and I need to deliver
<norbert79> otherwise i wouldn't be here
<holstein> norbert79: i might go for a simpler setup, or try the minimal iso's i linked to get setup from a different installer (if you would ike to take the installer out of the euquation)
<norbert79> chrooting doesn't help either, everything seems fine, it's like luks would be misssing from the initramfs
<holstein> norbert79: but, i must leave.. i have to drive across town, and i oppoligize for anything that i have done or am doing that you are finding offensive
<holstein> norbert79: you can also try the installer specific support channels, or main ubuntu.. since this should be not specific to xubuntu
<norbert79> holstein: unfortuantely it seems it is, regular Ubuntu works, but Xubuntu is the way the client wants to go
<norbert79> Which i can understand
<norbert79> but since specific settings are necessary which Xubuntu can handle during install
<norbert79> but not after reboot
<norbert79> makes me wonder
<holstein> norbert79: then install, and *then* install xfce, or xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> xubuntu is ubuntu
<norbert79> not really in the mood for cleaning up the mess
<holstein> then try the minimal and add what you like
<norbert79> apt-get purge hell is not really something I wish to do :9
<norbert79> minimal, well, I could try, still, it's very weird
<norbert79> Question: Why does the installer remove ecryptfs-utils after the install and can it cause the system not booting properly? I mean it's not even asking for the LUKS password for my volumes
<norbert79> Plymouth gets just stuck
<tmewett> hey
<tmewett> is there anywhere i can find a list of the pre-installed apps shipped with xubuntu?
<tmewett> no?
<skellat> tmewett: Hold on a sec
<skellat> tmewett: Which version were you thinking of?
<tmewett> the latest, preferably
<tmewett> i am indecisive about which linux distro to switch to
<tmewett> this would help greatly
<skellat> Where are you currently now?
<skellat> In terms of distro, that is
<tmewett> i'm running windows right now, if that's what you mean
<skellat> Okay
<tmewett> but currently i am thinking of either xubuntu or lubuntu
<skellat> What apps in particular are you focused on?
<skellat> Alrighty, here's the page for Xubuntu http://xubuntu.org/tour/ and here's the page for Lubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications
<recon_lap> tmewett: make a live usb and try them out
<norbert79> be reminded, that these come out-of-the-box, you can also add any other application through the software center
<tmewett> yes, i am aware of that
<skellat> On any fresh install I usually toss Abiword and Gnumeric for LibreOffice instead
<tmewett> ok
<tmewett> and, any words on Xfce as a DM?
<norbert79> Xubuntu is XFCE
<tmewett> or should i just live boot? ^-^
<norbert79> yeah, easier
<tmewett> haha, fair enough
<skellat> I use Xfce and my parents use LXDE.  Xfce is great and I enjoy using it.
<norbert79> make up your own mind by taking a look
<tmewett> ok, well thanks for the help guys
<norbert79> I use XFCE as Mate isn't that perfect yet, and still comes close as Gnome2 alternative
<skellat> tmewett: You're welcome.  Have a great day
<tmewett> likewise :)
<SnoStorm> Can anyone help with a startup issue?
<SnoStorm> I have 12.04 and it is getting stuck right after "checking battery state"
<SnoStorm> battery state is okay and then just stops there
<norbert79> SnoStorm: Did you try using the lappy from regular power supply?
<norbert79> try doing that, if it gets stuck again, then it's not something related to your battery
<SnoStorm> trying right now......
<SnoStorm> Still stops....
<norbert79> well, we can exclude that at least
<norbert79> did you try checking for filesystem errors?
<SnoStorm> any help with that... pretty noob with anything linux and its the only thing that fits on this
<norbert79> well, I assume you have a working PC otherwise you won't be online
<SnoStorm> yes
<norbert79> so basically your system won't boot at all
<SnoStorm> correct
<norbert79> does your system have encrypted filesystems or did you install it as regular?
<SnoStorm> regular
<norbert79> What OS do you use atm?
<SnoStorm> xubuntu 12.04
<norbert79> No, on your working PC
<SnoStorm> oh windows 7
<norbert79> I assume you could create a Live USB
<norbert79> otherwise you won't have ubuntu installed
<norbert79> xubuntu
<SnoStorm> yeah or i have it on a cd
<norbert79> nice, you should boot that as start
<norbert79> we will need it for the fs check
<SnoStorm> okay its all loaded up
<SnoStorm> check disk for defects?
<norbert79> You can do that, no idea if it checks the CD-ROM itself or the hard drives too
<norbert79> I would skip that though
<norbert79> the lappy has the Xubuntu installed only, right?
<SnoStorm> already ran it lol...... shouldn't take long i think it was for the disc and not the hard disk
<SnoStorm> alright
<SnoStorm> yes only xubuntu
<norbert79> ok, start the live
<SnoStorm> it doesn't have live
<SnoStorm> it has
<SnoStorm> install
<SnoStorm> check disc
<SnoStorm> test memory
<SnoStorm> boot from first hard disk
<norbert79> You are using the alternate installer... eh, damn
<SnoStorm> or rescue a broken system
<SnoStorm> yeah i only have a 4gb hard drive in this little thing
<SnoStorm> ssd
<norbert79> the easiest way would be using a Live CD with terminal
<norbert79> like Systemrescuecd or anything small
<norbert79> or you could install Xubuntu live to a pendrive using unetbootin
<norbert79> unetbootin.sf.net
<SnoStorm> what if i try the rescue a broken system option
<norbert79> go for it, never used it :)
<SnoStorm> I think this happened with some other distros but i forgot how i fixed it
<SnoStorm> but it always seemed like after i installed updates
<norbert79> interesting
<SnoStorm> alright i got to a menu with a lot of options
<SnoStorm> "choose the next step in the install process"
<SnoStorm> one of them is "install the GRUB boot loader on a hard disk"
<SnoStorm> trying to find relevant ones
<norbert79> use check filesystem
<SnoStorm> not an option
<norbert79> open a terminal?
<SnoStorm> nope
<SnoStorm> there is a continue with rescue
<SnoStorm> and then that asks me which device to use as a root file system
<SnoStorm> sda1, sda2, sda5, assemble RAID arrray, do not use a root file system
<SnoStorm> any of those options?
<norbert79> sda1 probably, not sure
<SnoStorm> i think thats what my root system was on....
<SnoStorm> execute a shell in /dev/sda1, execute a shell in the installer environment, reinstall GRUB boot loader
<norbert79> second
<SnoStorm> installer environment?
<norbert79> yes
<SnoStorm> okay
<SnoStorm> gives me a prompt
<SnoStorm> Busybox v1.18.5 enter "help" for a list of built in commands
<norbert79> "mount"
<norbert79> check if any /dev/sda is mounted
<SnoStorm> sda1 on /target type ext4
<norbert79> umount /dev/sda1
<norbert79> fsck /dev/sda*
<SnoStorm> device is busy
<norbert79> did you umount it?
<SnoStorm> thats what happens when i umount
<SnoStorm> Should I just reinstall?
<SnoStorm> i'm reading a lot has to do with video drivers
<SnoStorm> and nvidia updating with update manager
<SnoStorm> but i'm pretty sure i don't have any nvidia gpus
<SnoStorm> is there any way to boot without graphics drivers?
<SnoStorm> I can get into the recovery menu but when I go to umount or anything it says the the file system is read only
<SnoStorm> nobert79 i fixed it by removing one of the programs I installed this morning
<vitimiti> hallo
<Goliat> Hi! I'm having some trouble with the audio on my laptop. My  volume controls are stuck on my hdmi output and i can't change it to my speakers. So I have to adjust the volume in pulseaudio at the moment. I've tried to change it but pulseaudio seems to be stubborn on my laptop.
<recon_lap> Goliat: have you changed "configuration" in sound settings
<Goliat> recon_lap: you mean in pulseaudio?
<recon_lap> Goliat: no, in the volume control of the indicator plugin
<recon_lap> best i can describe it without finding the bin.
<Goliat> recon_lap: the sounds settings in the indicator plugin just takes me to the pulseaudio volume control that i can find in the xfce menu -> multimedia
<ochosi> Goliat: there is a tab called "configuration" in pavucontrol (which is the pulseaudio-volume control that xubuntu uses by default)
<recon_lap> Goliat: so have you changed  "configuration" ?
<recon_lap> ochosi: thats the name i was looking for pavucontrol :)
<ochosi> recon_lap: np ;)
<Goliat> recon_lap: You mean change the profiles in the configuration tab?
<recon_lap> Goliat: yes, that probably why it's stuck on hdmi
<Goliat> recon_lap: I only started looking in there when the speaker control stopped working. I just turned them on and off. The only thing I remember changing in pulseaudio before that is that I had to change which output is set as fallback because I got audio sent to the hdmi.
<Goliat> when I changed the fallback I got sound to the speakers but after that the media keys stopped functioning.
<recon_lap> Goliat: cant think of anything , sry
<Goliat> recon_lap: no worries :)  I'm getting used to all the troubles this laptop gives me with linux, dell is not good with linux :p
<Goliat> the only other thing Iv'e thought about doing is to install a different volume manager.
<recon_lap> Goliat: only other cmd i use fault finding sound is alsamixer
<Goliat> recon_lap: where can I find alsamixer?
<recon_lap> Goliat: the command line
<Goliat> recon_lap: the alsamixer seems to control the speakers and I can select interface.
<recon_lap> Goliat: that it does.
<Goliat> so I can at least control the volume in an easier way than with pulseaudio
<Goliat> I just need to run a terminal :p
<recon_lap> Goliat: well you could fix your function keys
<Goliat> recon_lap: yeah but how? some script using alsa to change the volume instead?
<recon_lap> Goliat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949210 the most relevant i can find, I think
<recon_lap> Goliat: reply #3 seems the quickest way
<Goliat> recon_lap: nothings happens with mute. I't notifies that the audio is muted but nothing happens
<recon_lap> Goliat: well, where you listing to anything!!!
<Goliat> Yes, Im playing a clip on youtube, they wont shut up.
<Goliat> I also tried the lower volume command and it does the same, notifies that it is lower the volume but it isnt.
<recon_lap> Goliat: you test with youtube!!!!!!
<recon_lap> Goliat: but I'm out of ideas then
<Goliat> yes? Is there a deathpenalty for that? :s
<Goliat> recon_lap: Ok. I tried with gmusicbrowser also, the same there. But atleast I can use alsamixer. It's much better than pulseaudio.
<Goliat> recon_lap: But thanks for your help. My situation is atleast better than before :)
<earthling_> hi, I was wondering what is the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu in terms of occasional program updates?
<Unit193> Same exact repos.
<earthling_> repository is where all the software is?
<earthling_> and updates?
<Unit193> That's the software, yep.  Now, as the default applications differ, may update differently.
<earthling_> I see
<earthling_> I wonder if xubuntu will stay with XFCE or go to Unity
<Unit193> ...The X in Xubuntu is Xfce, it "didn't go" to gnome when Ubuntu had that, nothing has changed since then.
<earthling_> are there any limitations of xfce?
<earthling_> compared with ubuntu/unity
<earthling_> just different styles of doing things?
<earthling_> I've been trying different live usbs
<Unit193> They are different, I haven't used Unity so I don't know how they compare.
<earthling_> messed up my laptop a bit, so I need to backup all my stuff now just in case
<wapiflapi> hi
<wapiflapi> Any way to make xubuntu work with two monitors? I'dd like to be able to switch workspaces independently on each one, is that possible ?
#xubuntu 2013-01-19
<Unit193> Two monitors, yes.  Second?  No idea.
<Unit193> Use arandr, makes it pretty easy.
<wapiflapi> yeah well two monitors I just managed to get it working using xrandr
<wapiflapi> no problem (althought it is weird a desktop like xubuntu doesnt have better configuraiton for this)
<Unit193> Xfce, no idea if it does or not, I have a single display.
<wapiflapi> Looking at xfce's mailing lists right now, it seems it isnt possible.
<lib> i cant install awn on xubuntu 12.10. how do i do this?
<xubuntu729> help, my install is frozen on "xubuntu ntfsresize: please make a test run using bot the -n and -s options before real resizing!"
<lumpX> heyas
<lumpX> heya well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> Hi there lumpX
<lumpX> how are ya?
<well_laid_lawn> getting over a Saturday morning hangover...
<well_laid_lawn> what abourt yourself?
<well_laid_lawn> s/our/ou/
<lumpX> tired mostly
<well_laid_lawn> up late or up early?
<lumpX> both actually
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<lumpX> and almost got wiped out on the freeway
<well_laid_lawn> near misses can  be scary
<lumpX> had a tire on the compressor i was towing explode
<lumpX> er explode
<lumpX> lol
<lumpX> that was right
<lumpX> at first i thought i got rear ended
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like it would've wobbled around on the road a bit...
<lumpX> more than a bit
<lumpX> i almost ended up in the median
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lumpX> sorry ubottu
<lumpX> on topic
<lumpX> still trying to make this powerpc submit
<lumpX> seems media is going to be fun
<lumpX> still can't get it to record
<lumpX> still no flash
<lumpX> and still no web cam studio
<lumpX> er... sorry bazhang
<lumpX> not the bot
<bazhang> whats the exact issue lumpX . and please use the enter a lot less
<lumpX> more than one bazhang
<bazhang> lumpX, then go through them, one by one, each on all on ONE line
<lumpX> no flash in FF, can't record audio, no webcamstudio for linux
<bazhang> lumpX, thats a PPC issue
<lumpX> sorrry hit return as that showed
<lumpX> true
<bazhang> so not a support issue, why mention it
<lumpX> well, i got some help here earlier on it
<lumpX> didn't think it was out of line sorry
<lumpX> new here
<bazhang> with what. help with what exactly
<lumpX> atm, i would mostly like to figure out if there is a way to get flash to work
<lumpX> but i am currently thinking that maybe i am in wrong channel
<lumpX> sorry
<CrazyZurfer> hi guys
<lumpX> hey
<CrazyZurfer> when I take a screenshot from the screen There's the option to upload the pictures tu ZimageZ, is there a way to change it and place another server? :)
<lumpX> is there a powerpc chan?
<well_laid_lawn> lumpX:  #ubuntu-powerppc
<well_laid_lawn> lumpX:  #ubuntu-powerpc
<well_laid_lawn> ^^
<lumpX> lol
<lumpX> thanx
<lumpX> you left as i joined
<CrazyZurfer> what is powerpc?
<CrazyZurfer> !powepc
<CrazyZurfer> xD
<CrazyZurfer> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<well_laid_lawn> old macs
<lumpX> in my case, a G5
<lumpX> ntl, I need a nap before my show
<well_laid_lawn> CrazyZurfer:  if you search in xfconf you might be able to change it from zimagez
<lumpX> i will bbl
<lumpX> nini
<well_laid_lawn> CrazyZurfer:  seems it is hardcoded - http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfce4-screenshooter
<CrazyZurfer> any way to change it? :P
<CrazyZurfer> I know how to program
<CrazyZurfer> might be I can program it out :P
<well_laid_lawn> that link has a git version on it so grab the source
<xubuntu183> hellO:)
<CrazyZurfer> hi
<xubuntu705> ola
<xubuntu705> :D
<xubuntu705> :)
<xubuntu705> como estan
<xubuntu705> para sive esto
<xubuntu705> :D
<xubuntu705> eh
<xubuntu705> Instalo Xubuntu me gusto por la ratita
<xubuntu705> Habla español?
<xubuntu705> Nadie
<xubuntu705> ola?
<Rasdvatri> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<trewe> has anyone successfully compiled Siag Office? It gives me quite some headaches... particularly the (outdated) dependencies
<trewe> Mowitz is the biggest trouble, it depends of X11 wich itself depends of Mowitz :G
<ali_banana> Hi, I have got an issue with Thunar. After a copy/past or a suppression, Thunar doesn't refresh automatically.
<achilleas> hallo i am completely new to xubuntu, wondering if someone can help me with a very elementary question
<Myrtti> difficult to know without the question
<achilleas> :P
<achilleas> i downloaded .deb package, i then went to the folder and opened a terminal there, i used the sudo dpkg -i command to install it, and it's working
<achilleas> but i can't find the directory where the the package installed
<Myrtti> why do you need to find it?
<achilleas> it's a torrent client
<achilleas> i want to assign it as my primary torrent application
<Myrtti> well yes? if it's installed right, if you do "which appname" it might show it
<achilleas> okay i will try that
<achilleas> thanks for trying to help
<achilleas> it's not that big of a deal, mostly i'm exploring the os, trying to figure a few basic things
<achilleas> it worked
<achilleas> thanks again ;)
<freedomrun> what is the best way to start orage (excluding option to add it to panel) ?
<lumpX> are you wanting something like an icon on your desktop freedomrun ?
<freedomrun> lumpX, nah in sytem notification just to start it automatically
<lumpX> i think i am not sure what you are asking freedomrun, i am using 10.04 and the notification /are/ a panel
<lumpX> what version are you using?
<lumpX> also, be patient, seems most of the helpers here are still asleep
<lumpX> but, based on my experience, this is a great place to get help
<freedomrun> lumpX, ok I`ll be here .. xubuntu quantal 4.10 & 4.12 ppa enabled
<lumpX> for what it is worth, I usually find the guides here --> http://www.linuxine.com/story/perfect-desktop-xubuntu-1210-quantal-quetzal pretty helpful
<lumpX> i am a few versions behind you and I am on a powerpc, so I might not be much help
<freedomrun> thnx lumpX I have that in my RSS reader but searching it maybe worth it, thnx again
<lumpX> i look for one everytime i do an install
<lumpX> wish they had a powerpc specific one though
<lumpX> and yvw, wish i were of more help
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> why my usb drive is not autmatically mounted ?
<xubuntu273> Hi
<xubuntu273> i have a question
<xubuntu273> when i restart my xubuntu, the screen all dark...
<xubuntu273> how can i fix it?
<baizon> xubuntu273: always?
<xubuntu273> yes
<xubuntu273> from the moment I finished install this system
<xubuntu273> the system ask to restart
<xubuntu273> and then black screen...
<baizon> how long did you waited?
<xubuntu273> very long
<xubuntu273> and then I press the restart button
<baizon> xubuntu273: shutdown works?
<xubuntu273> but the system run perfectly
<baizon> or do you get the same black screen
<baizon> xubuntu273: try this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer
<baizon> the other thing is, you can check /var/log/messages and /var/dmesg for errors
<xubuntu273> yes, that is what I being through
<xubuntu273> let me try it
<Ronalds_S> good day linux people
<Ronalds_S> I just putted compiz on xubuntu, anybody knows how to change postion of x minimise maximise button?
<lumpX> ello, ello
<Ronalds_S> If I use compiz
<Ronalds_S> I don't use metacity
<Ronalds_S> right?
<Ronalds_S> so metacity changing position of close/minimise/etc doesn't work
<well_laid_lawn> yes. compiz and metacity are both window managers Ronalds_S
<Ronalds_S> I knew it :D
<Ronalds_S> so how to change compiz settings of minimis/close buttons
<Ronalds_S> maybe somebody has done it
<TheSheep> Ronalds_S: ask at #compiz
<Ronalds_S> yes, I got answer
<Ronalds_S> finnaly
<Ronalds_S> :D
<TheSheep> well, when nobody knows the answer, nobody answers
<Ronalds_S> I feel like chrome browser never wants to close
<Ronalds_S> 3 processes are always constanly trying to stay
<gompa> how to stream movies from a samba share with xubuntu ?
<gompa> if i open files i get : gstreamer backend error could not open resource for reading
<baizon> gompa: you need a streaming software
<baizon> i you try to open it, it has to be temporaray downloaded onto your pc
<lumpX> can't webcam studio for linux do that?
<lumpX> iirc, it does
<lumpX> no longer developed but now part of Google Code
<baizon> gompa: ou well it can work :/
<baizon> havent tried it
 * lumpX is looking for the same thing atm but keeps running into issues due to powerpc
<tjingboem> how can i create an executable icon on the desktop?
<lumpX> right click on your desktop and click create launcher
<lumpX> then pick the program and choose and icon
<gompa> baizon thanks i just found out it does work with vlc
<baizon> ok :)
<tjingboem> just what i wanted, lumpX. Thanks!
<lumpX> good to hear tjingboem glad i could help
<Ronalds_M> it seems that all apps opens in first workspace, how to change that?
<TheSheep> they open in the workspace that is active when you start them
<knome> devilspie (an app) might be able to control this
<knome> but totally not sure if it supports xfce workspaces
<Ronalds_M> yes
<Ronalds_M> but for some reason, that workspace I'm in
<Ronalds_M> is not active
<Ronalds_M> I have compiz
<Ronalds_M> no idea how to configure workspaces in it
<knome> right. compiz is not officially supported
<knome> so... you are on your own
<Ronalds_M> asking for solution in compiz chat
<knome> good luck
<xubuntu408> hello?
<xubuntu408> I have Downloaded The torrent, Now how Do i Install It? :p
<TheSheep> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<xubuntu408> Okay i dont understand im just going to leave
<GaWcio> Witam
<GaWcio> No to pa... :>
#xubuntu 2013-01-20
<mij> I like the automatic window tile, but it doesn't work with multiple workspaces as moving a window next to the window border moves to the adjacent workspace instead of tiling. Any workaround?
<xubuntu-anon1> Hello all, I am new here..
<xubuntu-anon1> hello... I am looking for a way to promote linux (my favorite flavor is xubuntu), and will be putting on a small promotional event in a month or so, but I need to know, is there a way to show the install process in real time via a projector?
<xubuntu-anon1> If anyone has any insight, I would apreciate it...
<xubuntu-anon1> It may be a simple answer, as I think I am over looking something... I can't seem to put my finger on it.
<well_laid_lawn>  have you got the projector working with the live cd yet?
<NickRivers> Hello, when is expected that duplicate filesystem issue will be fixed. Listed here http://xubuntu.org/news/12-10-release
<xubuntu-anon1> <well_laid_lawn>  have you got the projector working with the live cd yet? No... unfortunately I do not own one...
<xubuntu-anon1> I have to hope the projector I get access to (the day of the event) "just works"...
<xubuntu-anon1> I spoke with a friend of mine, and he thinks my Dell 15R I just ordered should work via VGA port, and use th eprojector as the default monitor in this senario
<xubuntu-anon1> Thanks for your input, I apreciate it!
<xubuntu498> hello?
<ens1> Hello!
<ens1> Just have a quick question for the xfce wizards out there :]
<ens1> How can I have one xfce panel permanently above another xfce panel? The bottom one spans the entire width of the screen, and the other is only a certain width, and set to autohide. The only problem is that once I click on the bottom panel (the one that spans the entire width), it covers the one that I want to stay on top, making it impossible to get to come out of hiding. How can I set the panel that I want on top to be permanently ov
<aperson> are there no keyboard shortcuts switchg tabs in xfce4-terminal ?
<Unit193> aperson: Ctrl+pgup and Ctrl+pgdn, also alt+#
<alch3m157> nobody?
<DoDiesis> Buongiorno
<DoDiesis> Avrei una domanda: all'avvio del sistema si apre sempre, automaticamente, una finestra con il browser Chrome. Quale comando/istruzione devo lanciare affinché questo non si verifichi?
<DoDiesis> ok, ripasso più tardi... Un saluto :-)
<Ronalds_M> catfish is dependent on zeitgeist?
<Ronalds_M> I turned Zeitgeist off, and on, now it doesn't find anything
<baizon> Ronalds_M: what search method are you using?
<Ronalds_M> well, maybe it's because I'm searching on some partition
<Ronalds_M> anyway, Installed gnome-utils
<Ronalds_M> and using search util
<Ronalds_M> it works faster
<Unit193> What's it's backend?
<Unit193> If you compare gnome-search locate to catfish find, no kidding it'd be faster.
<Ronalds_M> you mean what's installed with it?
<Ronalds_M> baobab, some other tools
<Ronalds_M> gnome journaling
<Ronalds_M> tiling works weird in xfce
<Ronalds_M> if you push it to top panel, it doesn't go fullscreen
<DoDiesis> Buonasera...
<Myrtti> !it | DoDiesis
<ubottu> DoDiesis: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DoDiesis> Sorry, I did not know it. I came here through Ubuntu Italia, but I can also write in English,
<DoDiesis> May I ask my question?
<Myrtti> Of course, you already did
<DoDiesis> Why launching xUbuntu 12.04 is at the same time launched the browser Chromium? What could I do to avoid it?
<DoDiesis> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> you must have it in your saved session then, I think
<DoDiesis> Myrtti: it is possible, but there is an instruction I could enter via the Terminal in order to avoid this automatic opening?
<Unit193> rm -rv ~/.cache/sessions/
<DoDiesis> Unit193: it is an indication for me?
<Unit193> DoDiesis: That's how you can remove saved sessions, then click log out, look for "save session" and uncheck it, log back in.
<DoDiesis> thanks, Unit193 , will follow youtr indication. Sorry for being new for xUbuntu, but now my very old PC seems to have a new life :-)
<DoDiesis> Thanks a lot. Have a nice day :-)
<DoDiesis> Bye for now :-)
<Unit193> Adios.
<DoDiesis> Arrivederci... e grazie! :-)
<tjingboem> how can i change the name of the computer+
<tjingboem> ?
<moetunes> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<moetunes> tjingboem:  ^^
<tjingboem> moetunes and his friend ubottu, i thank thee!
<acegiak> Hey guys, is xfce4-xfapplet-plugin not a thing anymore?
<acegiak> cause I installed xfce goodies but don't get xfapplet in my list of htings to add to my panel
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, I just ran the update utility and it installed new kernel and nvidia drivers... and as it might be expected now the nvidia drivers are not loading
<ipv6hermit> I ran sudo nvidia-xconfig, rebooted and still I don't think the drivers are loading
<ipv6hermit> I run the nvidia x server settings utility adn it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X Driver"
<qasim2k3> hi
<xubuntu058> hi
<xubuntu058> i need some help
<xubuntu058> i installed f.lux and when i unistalled i still have a "flux indicator applet" in the arrow next to the "All software" or "Installed" bottons in the ubuntu software center.
<xubuntu058> any ideia how to delete it ?
<xubuntu323> hi !
<xubuntu323> i'm french.
<SanAn> My laptop battery charged out. When i try to boot xubuntu again, the X not loading, but not load, it gives me busybox. how to solve this problem ?
<SanAn> i mean the x loading, but not load
<SanAn> and then i get busybox
<xubuntu623> buenas
<xubuntu623> alguien me podria ayudar ?
<xubuntu623> tengo un pc en casa
<xubuntu623> un sboremesa muy viejo
<xubuntu623> pero el kubunto es tambien viejo
<xubuntu623> sabeis una xubuntu que pida poco ?
<noobvv> When booting i hide splash screen with 'esc', but not see anything? How to see booting procces? i want see what errors i get
<TheSheep> noobvv: alt + f1
<TheSheep> noobvv: also, make sure that you don't have 'quiet' in the boot parameters
<noobvv> ok, go to try
<noobvv> thanks
<noobvv> I getting DRDY ERROR, after that im dropped to busybox, what to do ?
<noobvv> i live with my mom
<noobvv> and mom plugged off my pc
<samsunghelp> anyone know how to get xubuntu to recognize my samsung galaxy note 2 as an external device so i can transfer music to it? driver support maybe?
<samsunghelp> i couldnt find it in the SC
<pleia2> samsunghelp: the older androids just mounted it as usb, but you need an MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) app installed now to access data on phones from ICS on
<TheSheep> samsunghelp: you need a program that supports MTP
<samsunghelp> suggestions on a program to use? or just search MTP in SC?
<samsunghelp> qlix looks like bad reviews
<pleia2> I've never done it, but searching the SC sounds like a good way to start
<samsunghelp> under 2 stars
<pleia2> MTP is a finicky technology and it's slow, I anticipate most apps will get poor reviews
<samsunghelp> gmtp looks like 3 starts. guess ill try it. thanks for the help. ill see what happens
<pleia2> good luck :)
<samsunghelp> i forgot but im also a dummy...samsung has kies air and i can just send thru router to phone online. :)
<xubuntu526> hello!
<xubuntu526> I am trying to install xubuntu
<xubuntu526> but at  reboot the screen blink, and I see nothing... neigther if I use contrl-F1
<Guest44194> I boot live cd and want to copy my home directory from hard drive. But it is unmouted by ecryptfs... How to mount my home directory ?
<Guest44194> ..
<v1adimir> copy the home directory from the hdd to.. where? :)
<v1adimir> oh nvm, your install is probably trashed or something
<aperson> thank you Unit193
#xubuntu 2014-01-13
<SatanicDolphin> Hey is that guy who helped me earlier still here?
<SatanicDolphin> Well if you are here you linked me this: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.pt/2013/04/how-to-install-xubuntu-on-usb-device.html
<SatanicDolphin> and i think you misunderstood what i wanted, i wanted the OS running off the usb not just to install off the usb.
<SatanicDolphin> :(
<ochosi> SatanicDolphin: in case you're in ubuntu/xubuntu, you can also use usb-creator-gtk
<ochosi> it has an option to retain your settings and data (you can set how many MB/GB will be used for that)
<SatanicDolphin> ahh
<SatanicDolphin> is there a linux distro that is best suited to being run off a usb?
<SatanicDolphin> wait for xubuntu i should just click try xubuntu and it will save the files correct?
<Orioa> yeah
<SatanicDolphin> but i don't have a way to bypass that screen so it would automatically try xubuntu?
<Orioa> when you shut it down there is an option to save
<SatanicDolphin> ahh
<Orioa> i use usb to install my xubuntu ..but i used the try xubuntu before you install ans when i exited it asked if i want to save session
<SatanicDolphin> i'm going check it out now
<SatanicDolphin> thanks
<Orioa> np yw
<Orioa> glad to help
<prbc> Hi, how can I zoom in terminal?
<holstein> prbc: i usually just set the font differently
<lnostdal> hi guys, i'm looking for something like Ubuntu One, but for use "internally" ..  i.e. only between my own machines and disks; not to the Ubuntu One back-end (Amazon AFAICT) ..  ..any suggestions?
<holstein> lnostdal: owncloud
<lnostdal> is it good? .. i see it depends on PHP which seems strange
<lnostdal> (i think of Wordpress and similar things instantly; security problems etc.)
<holstein> lnostdal: "good" is a matter of opinion.. its one of the bigger projects. and security is not an issue on your lan
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/owncloud is an easy way to try the server
<lnostdal> true, i did say internally .. but also sync via Internet ..     still only on my devices though
<holstein> lnostdal: its well supported and developed. *anything* can be left unpatched and insecure
<lnostdal> ok
<prbc> holstein: what happend with the functionality? I used in ubuntu
<holstein> prbc: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. you can use the gnome-terminal if that is what you are used to, but it has changed as well
<holstein> prbc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/197822/what-keyboard-shortcut-changes-the-xfce4-terminal-terminal-text-size is relevant
<xubuntu317> hello?
<holstein> xubuntu317: hello
<xubuntu317> anyone here
<xubuntu317> im having trouble booting windows xp from usb. switching from xubuntu back to windows
<xubuntu317> i get a blinking white line while booting up the laptop
<holstein> xubuntu317: you will need to ask microsoft about that.. nothing about xubuntu is preventing your machine from booting usb
<holstein> xubuntu317: i dont think microsoft allowed XP installation discs to boot from USB, so, look at however you are making that happen
<xubuntu317> alright
<xubuntu317> so i cant use something like gparted install another OS without the usb or cd?
<prbc> holstein: thank you, I understand now
<xubuntu317> or unetbootin
<xubuntu317> ?
<holstein> xubuntu317: if microsoft, or the OEM allows it, nothing about unetbootin, xubuntu, or linux prevents that
<xubuntu317> okay.
<holstein> xubuntu317: if your machine boots usb successfully, then the problem is likely with the USB.. you cannot just take an ISO you downloaded for xp and use unetbootin...
<uBUXUBu> hello everyone
<xubuntu296> morning everyone
<cfhowlett> xubuntu296, sez you.  It's 5:18 pm in Beijing.  Greetings.
<xubuntu296> 10, 20 in Spain
<xubuntu296> Any all in one applet for mail, facebook,pidgin etc?
<alin_> hy
<alin_> i really love xubuntu
<alin_> :)
<alin_> someone online?
<livram79> hello
<livram79> just tried xubuntu 14.04 xmir and all I could see was the mouse and black screen. My laptop is IBM thinkpad R31, uses driver i915 for graphics
<livram79> what should I do?
<cfhowlett> livram79, you're booting an alpha release.  expect unforeseen consequences
<Sysi> you should go for #ubuntu+1
<livram79> well, I want to try Xmir
 * elfy wasn't even aware we're looking at xmir anyway
<cfhowlett> !trusty|livram79,
<ubottu> livram79,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> livram79, can't help you in this channel.  #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> elfy, pretty sure you're right.  no mir before 14.10 ...
<livram79> ok, thanks
<Sysi> there should be more reliable 13.10 xmir images somewhere
<cfhowlett> OR we could wait until it's officially released and supported.  just sayin' ...
<livram79> I think they use the same version of Xmir
<Sysi> but everything else is more stable
<elfy> cfhowlett: I think that Unit193 has been playing with it still - but as far as I'm concerned as qa lead - there's nothing going on :p
<cfhowlett> elfy, that suggests that mir is NOT heading our way anytime soon?
<elfy> if it is it'll come as an enormous surprise to me :p
<cfhowlett> elfy, methinks I'll stick with LTS Ubuntustudio, thenkyew
<elfy> I expect we'll look again next cycle, but there's nothing written in stone
<elfy> given how 14.04 is looking for me atm - I might even end up with an install that doesn't change every 6 months
<elfy> that's not happened for a long time
<ihavequestion> Hello people. I need some help!
<ihavequestion> Does Xubuntu 13 support installing from inside Windows?  The way it was in Xubuntu 10
<cub> ihavequestion, I don't think so: http://askubuntu.com/questions/384058/wubi-to-install-xubuntu-13-10
<stark> heys guys is the upcoming lts vers. is coming with the xfce 4.11?
<baizon> stark: yes and no
<baizon> stark: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/expect-xubuntu-14-04-lts
<recon_lap> hi all, my xubuntu install is getting seriously unstable, it's locked up twice today. anyone have any suggestions how I might workout whats happening?
<baizon> recon_lap: check your memory pls
<baizon> and the dmesg messages
<recon_lap> the thing hard locks, don't think it gets to put anything in dmesg
<baizon> recon_lap: then its a hardware problem i think
<baizon> check your memory and HDD
<recon_lap> I'll run a mem check tonight.
<recon_lap> and these C:\nppdf32Log\debuglog.txt bloody files are appearing everywhere
<baizon> recon_lap: this is a windows program?
<recon_lap> baizon: no, it some droppings left by .pdf documents
<recon_lap> it actually shows up in ls of directories as  "C:\nppdf32Log\debuglog.txt"
<baizon> recon_lap: adobe reader?
<baizon> recon_lap: this might help... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/1168570
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 986841 in acroread (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1168570 Debug log created by Adobe Reader browser plugin (nppdf.so)" [Low,Triaged]
<recon_lap> baizon: thats the one :) only a minor annoyance compared to the system lockups. I just wonder if my crashes are related to cooling.
<baizon> recon_lap: check temp then :)
<recon_lap> I do, but the laptop powers up the fan while booting.
<recon_lap> and well, cooling is not the best supported in ubuntu dists on laptops.
<recon_lap> lol, damn, it's been so long I've forgotten the few cmd line commands for fault finding that I once knew.
<xubuntu026> anyone here?
<xubuntu026> i need help resizing a partition
<godfree2> ok
<xubuntu026> its the ext4 partition and i want to shrink it
<godfree2> do you have a boot disk, something like http://partedmagic.com/  ?
<xubuntu026> i have gparted if thats the same thing
<xubuntu026> or do you mean a live cd or usb?
<godfree2> yip that is good
<godfree2> either
<xubuntu026> nope, no live cd or usb with xubuntu on it
<godfree2> gparted is avail in live cd or you can put it on an USB with unetbootin
<xubuntu026> i already have gparted installed
<godfree2> gparted will work on partitions you are not using
<xubuntu026> so i cant shrink the ext4 partition using gparted then..?
<godfree2> yip as long you are not using it
<godfree2> if not you will need to boot to a CD or USB stick
<recon_lap> is there a command that will turn on your cpu fan manualy?
<xubuntu026> xubuntu is taking up basically 95% of the laptop. so the only way to shrink is to reinstall xubuntu using a live usb and allocate less space??
<godfree2> CPU fan= don't know
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: your gparted disk should be bootable, have you tried it?
<elfy> recon_lap: I read that as being installed in Xubuntu
<xubuntu026> what gparted disk...? gparted is installed as an application.
<godfree2> gp is also a bootable mini-linux
<elfy> xubuntu026: one way or the other you'll need to boot with a live medium so that xubuntu is not booted
<godfree2> agreed
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: you need a bootable disk if you want to resize a system partition.
<elfy> xubuntu026: try changing piston rings while you're engine is running - similar thing :)
<xubuntu026> what is a live medium?
<elfy> usb/dvd
<xubuntu026> oh. i already said that then
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: it's this http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<godfree2> if your machine is older than say 2005 you may not be able to boot an USB stick
<xubuntu026> So.. booting gparted with a live cd/dvd will allow me to shrink the ext4 partition??
<xubuntu026> rather than using the application
<godfree2> y
<godfree2> sounds like you need to expand more space for XU is that correct?
<godfree2> my installs of XU are mostly above 6G in size
<xubuntu026> no i want to shrink xubuntu not expand it.. i only have 1GB of unallocated space...
<elfy> xubuntu026: yep - that's what you need to boot with - then you'll be able to deal with the partitions - you'll probably need to turn swap off, you can do that in the gparted too
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: yes, it will allow you to resize the partition, you cannot use the installed g-parted as it's on the disk you want to resize( well, more like the OS that g-parted is on is using the disk you want to resize).
<xubuntu026> alright that makes sense
<elfy> xubuntu026: before you start - did you set it up as encrypted home?
<xubuntu026> I was having trouble trying to boot another OS using my live USB and i figured the installation wouldnt work because I only had 1 GB of space remaining..
<xubuntu026> I got a black screen with a white blinking underscore
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: thats not the case, you should be able to boot from a cd/dvd/usb stick even if your computer has no hard drive.
<godfree2> i bet your machine can not boot an USB stick, I have a few older computers that do the "blink"
<xubuntu026> i guess youre right. i was trying to boot windows vista and xp and i got the blinking underscore
<godfree2> my acer laptop wont boot USB on the side USB port but will on the back
<godfree2> sounds like you need to shrink down a windows partition by about 2G and then expand XU partition by 2G so you get enough space on XU to do upgrades etc.
<xubuntu026> me?
<godfree2> y
<elfy> godfree2: earlier in the conversation "[18:10] <xubuntu026> xubuntu is taking up basically 95% of the laptop."
<elfy> so I'm not sure where you're getting this stuff from :)
<xubuntu026> lol thanks
<godfree2> 95% of A partition
<godfree2> not the entire drive
<elfy> xubuntu026: when you installed xubuntu - how did you do it
<xubuntu026> i installed xubuntu from a usb
<elfy> godfree2: even so - without real data from the OP we're all guessing :)
<godfree2> true
<elfy> ok - so you can boot with a usb - boot with it again :)
<elfy> gparted is installed on the live image
<xubuntu026> i erased xubuntu from the usb and put windows vista on it..
<elfy> you will need to turn of swap - you can do it in gparted - right click on it - swap off
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: on a side note, have you backed up all your important files?
<xubuntu026> because i was hoping to return to vista
<xubuntu026> theres nothing important on this laptop
<elfy> xubuntu026: one way or the other you will need to use a linux type live system to deal with the linux filesystems
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: you could just do a fresh install
<xubuntu026> i dont see swap off. ext4 is the only partition i have
<xubuntu026> alright how will i fresh install? i can do that with a live cd/usb right?
<elfy> yes
<xubuntu026> sorry i meant without****
<xubuntu026> Sort of like System Restore on windows?
<elfy> no idea - last windows I used was win2k
<elfy> years ago
<xubuntu026> lol you must be good with linux then. windows is good for people who arent too into programming.
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: no, like reformatting everything from a live USB or DVD , basically erasing everything and repartition the HDD.
<godfree2> gparted is the quickest option, get it , burn it to cd, be sure to resize a XU partition of at least 6Gigs
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: can you burn a DVD or CD using that ISO file?
<xubuntu026> I think my laptop is just having trouble booting Windows OS's from a USB..
<xubuntu026> So i dont I have any option but to stick with a form of Ubuntu
<xubuntu026> thats what it seems like
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: you could call MS support and hand over your CC details to be told you need to order a new install dist from you computer supplier :)
<recon_lap> disc*
<godfree2> Windows often wpnt give error messages
<godfree2> if u shrunk a windows partition it may fail to boot, best to defrag it 1st then have it shrunk
<xubuntu026> alright so ill try burning the iso to a disc instead
<godfree2> y
<xubuntu026> i cant shrink a windows partition because I only have Xubuntu installed
<godfree2> oh
<godfree2> how big drive
<xubuntu026> 28GB drive
<xubuntu026> and xubuntu is taking 26.7GB
<godfree2> wow that will do
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: thats a small HDD
<xubuntu026> lmao
<godfree2> i put xu on 10g
<recon_lap> will windows fit on only 30GB drive?
<xubuntu026> I didnt mess with anything during istallation of Xubuntu. 26.7GB was the default I guess. They f*ked me over
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: when did you get this computer, and how old is it? the 30gb might just have been the unused space.
<godfree2> reboot in rescue mode and select remove unused programs / updated . windows vista will install on 6Gigs but will balloon to >25Gigs on updates
<godfree2> command line : df -h
<godfree2> that will give disk usage
<xubuntu026> In gparted it tells me that ext4 takes up 26.7GB out of 28GB and 1GB is unallocated.
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: does it list any other drives ?
<xubuntu026> Im assuming ext4 is Xubuntu because when I installed it via USB, i erased the other Windows OS i had installed.
<godfree2> ok that is the partition size not what is used
<godfree2> run the terminal and type in: df -h
<xubuntu026> df -h shows me exactly what gparted shows me
<godfree2> 95% used
<xubuntu026> ..
<godfree2> that is a lot
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: can you tell us what computer this is, is it an iPad or somthing like that?
<elfy> it's perfectly normal if you let the installer use the whole drive
<xubuntu026> Its a netbook
<xubuntu026> IBM
<xubuntu026> why would it be an ipad lol?
<godfree2> :)
<recon_lap> well, because 32gb would be the size of a flash type drive.
<godfree2> sudo apt-get autoremove
<elfy> xubuntu026: really - all you can do at moment is sort out a live boot of some description - all that's happening at the moment is going in cricles
<godfree2> try that command in a terminal
<godfree2> that should clean up unused old programs etc..
<godfree2> how porn did you download under XU anyways? ;-)
<xubuntu026> im currently using unetbootin to put Ubuntu on my USB. Im going to see if Ubuntu can boot from my USB
<xubuntu026> if it works then I know the Windows ISO is the problem, or rather the laptops inability
<godfree2> recap: the hard drive has XU on it and windows ISO is on the USB stick? the USB stick was made with unetbootin
<godfree2> ?
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: anyways, your mad to try use windows. :P
<xubuntu026> Yes
<xubuntu026> I actually enjoy Xubuntu, my younger sister just wanted to use Microsoft Powerpoint and Office to do some stuff but I couldnt get them to install..
<godfree2> so the boot process is first try USB stick then select an OS?
<xubuntu026> So i figured, Windows is more convenient for her.
<godfree2> the bootloader installed by XU should be on the hard drive
<recon_lap> xubuntu026: with a 28gb hdd I douth they will install in windows.
<godfree2> libreoffice under XU is very good
<xubuntu026> It already had Windows installed so.. it will work.
<xubuntu026> It was running Windows Vista.
<recon_lap> I'd guess the school is brainwashing the young with there free educational licenses.
<recon_lap> their*
<xubuntu026> lol wtf are you talking about good sir?
<godfree2> Vista has a lot kill switches and booting from an USB is risky,
<recon_lap> your younger sister, being brainwashed into using sub-standard MS propriety software :)
<godfree2> if you had the space you could install Vista as a virtual machine inside XU, but not enough space nor power
<godfree2> flashing cursor is the bootup going mental.
<godfree2> sudo apt-get autoremove
<godfree2> try that first to free up space
<xubuntu026> Well its not easy to find a Powerpoint equivalent for Linux
<xubuntu026> And .exe files are fairly easier to use.
<elfy> xubuntu026: have you got this usb loaded with xubuntu yet?
<elfy> and can we take the offtopic stuff to #xubuntu-ooftopic
<elfy> godfree2: how much space do you think that apt-get autoremove is going to clear?
<godfree2> several hundred megs
<elfy> right - and what we're trying to achieve here is shrinking a partition by Gb's
<godfree2> there must be some hell of a lot of updates unused
<godfree2> very odd to have XU using 26Gigs, we don't have the full story
<elfy> godfree2: what makes you say that?
<xubuntu026_> Alright same problem with Windows ISO on usb...
<godfree2> so I'm bowing out since I see where this is going. bye
<elfy> godfree2: it is perfectly normal if the partition option was erase and use whole disk
<xubuntu026_> Blinking underscore while trying to boot the Ubuntu ISO from usb
<recon_lap> xubuntu026_: make a CD/DVD if you can, does the netbook have a dvd drive?
<xubuntu026_> yes
<elfy> xubuntu026_: I thought you said earlier that you used usb to install xubuntu
<xubuntu026_> But I had no problem booting Xubuntu from this USB...
<xubuntu026_> i did..
<elfy> then there is no reason why the ubuntu usb wouldn't work either
<xubuntu026_> i put the ISO's on the USB with unetbootin then i rebooted
<recon_lap> xubuntu026_: do you have more that one usb slot?
<xubuntu026_> yup and I tried them all. i guess ill have to try to reinstall xubuntu
<xubuntu026_> fat32 is the correct format right??
<recon_lap> xubuntu026_: don't matter, to reinstall xubuntu you'll have to boot from a usb or cd anyway.
<recon_lap> xubuntu026_: fat32 is for windows, not linux
<xubuntu026_> i know. instead of trying Windows and Ubuntu, ill use a Xubuntu ISO on the usb
<recon_lap> xubuntu026_: actually fat32 is really just for dos
<xubuntu026_> So before i use unetbootin, what do i format the USB to?
<recon_lap> I would expect that unetbootin will do it's own formatting
<recon_lap> xubuntu026_: been years since I used unetbootin
<recon_lap> xubuntu026_: just looked at unetbootin , it's burning a ISO to the USB, the ISO is a disk image, so it'll already have the format type of the disk.
<xubuntu026_> i think the problem with unetbootin is that is "Installs Bootloader" too. isnt it supposed to use grub from xubuntu rather than whatever bootloader is with the ISO i put on the usb?
<recon_lap> xubuntu026_: circles. just burn a CD.
<xubuntu026_> alright
<elfy> there is no problem with using unetbootin and grub, and it will work fine with fat32 - I do it half a dozen times a week ;)
<recon_lap> xubuntu026_: and it should use the bootloader from the USB, it defeats the purpose of a boot disk of it does not use the disks bootloader.
<xubuntu026_> lol yea youre right. i used boot repair after unetbootin and i got an error. i thought i was making progress. ill burn the cd once booted up.
<recon_lap> old ways are best :P
<xubuntu026_> does it matter if the iso is read only?
<recon_lap> xubuntu026_: no
<recon_lap1> 3rd hard lockup today :( this is getting bad.
<xubuntu026_> Xfburn won't even open
<xubuntu026_> nvm
<recon_lap1> dont think it's hdd or temp related, it only crashes when I'm clicking on something
<elfy> odd
<elfy> /hate hardware issues
<recon_lap1> elfy: I'm not convinced it's hardware.
<recon_lap1> maybe memory, I'll have to setup a live USB and run a test tonight
<xubuntu026_> can i just use unetbootin to istall the ISO over the hard drive rather than a usb or dvd? im having trouble burning it...
<recon_lap1> xubuntu026_: no.
<xubuntu026_> god
<recon_lap1> xubuntu026_: not you day computer wise. but you said you dont want to install windows anymore?
<xubuntu026_> i do want to install Windows but i was tried to install Ubuntu to see if it was a problem with the windows bootloader. and neither works
<xubuntu026_> I'll just retry Xubuntu and if that doesn't work then something's extremely wrong
<elfy> xubuntu026_: it's entirely possible that using a usb to install windows is not as simple as it is for us ;)
<xubuntu026_> Well i also tried Ubuntu..
<xubuntu026_> what's the .exe equivalent for linux??
<recon_lap1> the executable flag (x) when you do ls -l
<glenrock> any file on linux can be made executable
<glenrock> sometimes those executable files are shell scripts.   extension doesn't matter
<xubuntu026_> so will i be able to run a microsoft app such as powerpoint on linux?
<Sysi> some versions work on wine
<Sysi> or you could just use skydrive.com versions with webbrowser
<glenrock> usually you'll use an equivalent that you will install from the software repositories.  for example, LibreOffice Impress is an alternative to PowerPoint
<glenrock> like Sysi said, sometimes you can run windows apps directly using WINE
<glenrock> what i do is install windows in a "virtual machine" on my linux box.  i install VirtualBox and then set up a windows installation that runs as if it's a program
<glenrock> and then i always have access to a windows environment from within linux
<xubuntu026_> I'll check those out
<recon_lap1> this is a IBM netbook we are talking about here
<recon_lap1> with a 30GB hdd
<xubuntu026_> actually i used wine and powerpoint didnt work but powerpoint viewer worked -_-
<glenrock> ya, wine can be hit or miss.  in the past there have been some efforts wrapped around wine specifically for installing Office.  i haven't looked into them lately though
<glenrock> xubuntu026_: http://www.howtogeek.com/171565/how-to-install-microsoft-office-on-linux/
<xubuntu940> how do i get USB devices to show up in file manager?
<Sysi> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31
<glenrock> when i plug in a usb drive, i automatically get an icon on my desktop
<xubuntu026_> your USB is in the media folder
<xubuntu940> i have looked there and only floppy shows up. It is an old computer with floppy drive, a 60GB HD and two USB ports. I know that the USB works since it did work on an earlier version of Ubuntu.
<xubuntu940> Does anyone know how to view a USB from the console?
<lderan> is it mounted?
<xubuntu940> Can you please provide a layman's definition of mounted
<xubuntu026_> try going to Settings > Settings Manager > Removeable Drives > and check Mount removeable drives
<xubuntu026_> Both of them
<xubuntu940> that has already been done
<xubuntu026_> lol
<koegs> xubuntu940: lsusb will list your usb-devices and dmesg will show if it is recognized as a usb-drive
<xubuntu026_> Libre is perfect thanks
<xubuntu026_> whats the method to remove junk that was posted here?
<elfy> xubuntu026_: in this channel?
<radiomark> Hi, I'm looking to install xubuntu to a machine with no CD drive
<radiomark> Are there USB installation instructions? And specifically, is there a USB image that doesn't require me to have a Mac, Windows or Ubuntu to use it?
<knome> !usb | radiomark
<ubottu> radiomark: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<knome> the same instructions are valid for xubuntu as well
<knome> (and you don't need any existing OS to do that)
<knome> (except to create the USB stick, but that can be done with virtually any system)
<knome> that should work as long as you can boot from USB with your PC, which you probably can if you don't have a CD drive
<radiomark> Thanks knome ... I've actually already seen that docs for Ubuntu; thanks for letting me know they can be used for xubuntu
<knome> no problem
<radiomark> But I'm finding this a little awkward; is there not a USB image that I can 'dd' to a USB stick?
<knome> the regular ISO should do with that
<radiomark> Ah, I see there is a paragraph on it; this mustn't be the doc I was reading before
<knome> that's possible as well
<radiomark> "The method and the script for dd image of iso file to USB device safely are described in the Ubuntu Forums tutorial "Howto make USB boot drives"."
<radiomark> ... the link seems to suggest I need to use some special script given
<radiomark> Just reading now
<radiomark> Is all this shell script going to do is a simple dd? I think I trust you much more than this incredibly wordy documentation :)
<radiomark> knome: Thanks! Booting now
<radiomark> Really it would be easier if the documentation just said "you can also dd the image to a USB stick"
<radiomark> It seems to think that having a script do that for me is easier :)
<radiomark> Anyway, looking forward to trying this out... thanks again
<knome> radiomark, np, good luck.
<attrapereves> Hi, I am having trouble with my USB key. I am able to boot, but nothing ever comes up on the screen after the Xubuntu splash screen. I am able to access a terminal.
<holstein> attrapereves: the usb key is a normal installation that boots from the key? or a live USB with persistence? or a USB installer? or just storage on another installation that is on another hard drive?
<attrapereves> holstein, did you receive my previous msgs?
<TheSheep> attrapereves: no messages appeared from you apart from the first one
<holstein> attrapereves: 16:54 < attrapereves> Hi, I am having trouble with my USB key. I am able to boot, but nothing ever comes up on the screen  after the Xubuntu splash screen. I am able to access a terminal.
<attrapereves> I downloaded the .ISO and ran usb-creator to create a bootable disk.
<attrapereves> I am able to boot the disk, but I only get a black screen after the Xubuntu splash screen.
<attrapereves> I am thinking it's a video driver issue
<holstein> !nomodeset | attrapereves
<ubottu> attrapereves: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> attrapereves: i think it could be the drivers not supporting linux as well
<recon_lap1> that(nomodeset) was what I was trying to remember :)
<attrapereves> Where do I type nomodeset?
<attrapereves> nm, just saw the link
<attrapereves> No go with nomodeset
<attrapereves> Any other options?
<holstein> attrapereves: sure.. test the iso, and the stick. an easy wat to do both is to take the stick to another machine. if it doenst work there, then, its like something with the creation of it, or the iso
<holstein> !md5 | attrapereves also can help troubleshoot installation media
<ubottu> attrapereves also can help troubleshoot installation media: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<attrapereves> holstein, already done. The stick works fine on my other laptop.
<holstein> attrapereves: you can just install, and specify an xorg.conf that forces the vesa driver, assuming the grahpics are the issue
<chance_> hello people
<peyam> Hi
<chance_> ive deleted some crucial things from xubuntu now i cant boot
<peyam> hehe
<chance_> but i can get into recovery and terminal
<chance_> do you know a code to install the defaults or restore system?
<peyam> xfwm4 --replace with alt+f2
<chance_> write that in terminal??
<peyam>  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop  maybe?
<peyam> I dont know if it works
<holstein> thats the meta-package that pulls everything in, or should. assuming PPA's are not breaking things.. reinstallation usually takes about 8 mintes
<chance_> nope just tried it
<holstein> xubuntu-desktop is the metapackage.. i agree that that should work
<holstein> chance_: tried what? and how?
<holstein> and what are the errors?
<chance_> i wrote sudo aptitude update && ..... so on
<holstein> chance_: try this.. sudo apt-get update ..press return and see that you have no errors..
<holstein> chance_: then, assuming that completed, run.. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-destop
<holstein> report errors
<chance_> no errors
<chance_> okay
<chance_> this looks like it will work; its reinstalling the things i deleted
<peyam> yeah should work I think.. just a guess
<chance_> thanks ahead of time, both of you
<attrapereves> holstein, any other tips for getting the liveUSB to show anything past the splash screen? I'd really like to test it out before installing fully.
<peyam> are you sure u make usb of right version? 64 or 86?
<peyam> Well i gotta go sleep now. gnight
<attrapereves> It's an AMD cpu, so I downloaded the 64 bit version.
<chance_> didnt work after reboot.. the error i get is: "mountall: Plymouth command failed"
<chance_> and under that it says "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth"
<chance_> can't find a fix for this Plymouth mess.
<juan__> hi all, i dont know why but my system started w/out sound. how can i revert it and turn my sound on again?
#xubuntu 2014-01-14
<Chance_> Is anyone still here?
<knome> !anyone | Chance_
<ubottu> Chance_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<knome> (also, people from various timezones frequent the channel, so it's always possible to have somebody around)
<Chance_> lol
<Chance_> Okay wierd problem. I have a Lubuntu splash screen, an Ubuntu login screen, and when I log in, the OS is Xubuntu..
<holstein> Chance_: if you were messing about removing things, that could likely be happening.. if everything is working, i would just use the system "as-is"
<Unit193> plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo or plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo is installed, same with unity-greeter.
<Chance_> wont even ask how to fix.
<Chance_> is it safe to delete GNOME/Openbox and Xfce Session?
<holstein> Chance_: i would say, anything can be done safely.. for you, i would say, if you dont need the space, just leave them along. otherwise, have backups and plan for failure, and you'll always be able to recover
<holstein> leave them alone*
<Chance_> lol i guess i have OCD. i want to delete things that I dont use.
<holstein> !mini | Chance_ you can always just start with the minimum and only add what you want
<ubottu> Chance_ you can always just start with the minimum and only add what you want: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> Chance_: you *can* delete what you dont use, but, you need to leave what other applications need in place, or they will have a hard time
<Chance_> okay but the thing is, i have so much stuff installed from terminal, Synaptic package manager, and the Ubuntu software center and idk where it all goes
<glenrock> as long as you're installing it all from the repos, it goes where it's supposed to go
<holstein> Chance_: you might want to research where things go before installing them
<Chance_> but i do not want them anymore
<holstein> Chance_: you should be able to use any package manager
<glenrock> you can apt-get remove packagename from terminal to remove it.   an apt-get autoremove will remove any unneeded turds that were left behind
<Chance_> nevermind guys
<holstein> Chance_: sure, and again you can remove them.. im just implying that you dont gain anything from it.. other than a little hard drive space
<holstein> Chance_: if you want, try and ask more specifically.. "how do i remove x?"
<holstein> specific*
<Chance_> ok lets start here: how can i switch the splash screen back to xubuntu? im assuming theres a download in Synaptic Package Manager for that.
<holstein> Chance_: its a config file AFAIK
<Monkeytoe> hello
<Chance_> okay.. a config file.. im more familiar with Windows so im clearly lost
<Monkeytoe> maybe someone can help me out here. I am trying to find the font used on this site so I can load it into libreoffice calc. Inspecting the element shows font-family{ consolas, monospace } ... as I dont have consolas it must be using the default monospace... libreoffice calc has no option for monospace. Here is the page in question that shows the font. The column on the right. http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/ppcbtc
<holstein> Chance_: also, ts not so much like in windows where installed applications use resources. you can have openbox installed, and its not doing *anything* in th background
<holstein> Chance_: this is a nice read on how someone changed splash screens http://askubuntu.com/questions/173329/what-alternatives-are-available-to-replace-the-purple-boot-splash-screen ..but its not an application that you need to add or remove. its a configuration that you changed installing and/or removing things
<Monkeytoe> I also screenshotted the page to give an example of what the font looks like. https://www.dropbox.com/s/qt0xa3dmiw26cpm/fontexample.png
<holstein> Chance_: also, keep in mind, you are not allowed to change anything about the splash screen in windows. all of the linux distros are able to theme and customize, and i think thats all that has happened to you. you have gotten some mixed art
<Monkeytoe> That was taken from firefox on xubuntu 13.10
<Monkeytoe> anyone have any idea how I can figure out what font this is?
<Chance__> sorry I'm back
<glenrock> Chance_: one more thing -- if you launch Ubuntu Software Center and then click the Installed button, it shows you everything you've installed from the repos.  This includes anything that was installed via the terminal, Software center, etc.
<Chance__> i know that glenrock & that's what got me in trouble. i deleted something wrong i guess and when i rebooted, i got a mountall Plymouth error. im finally able to boot now but i have a lot of excess OS's and programs
<holstein> Chance__: "arguably" excess.. keep in mind, reinstalltion should take less than 10 minutes. you can always reinstall, and in the future, experiement with either a live CD or a virtualized installation. in virtualbox, you can safe snapshots and easily revery
<holstein> revert*
<glenrock> Monkeytoe: try Ubuntu mono
<glenrock> Monkeytoe: actually, that doesn't look like it
<Monkeytoe> yeah ubuntu mono does not have a . in the 0
<Monkeytoe> I cant for the life of me figure out what font this is
<Monkeytoe> do you know if firefox bundles fonts?
<Monkeytoe> or would this have to be a system font
<holstein> i have a . in my 0
<Monkeytoe> for ubuntu mono?
<Monkeytoe> or just viewing the page
<holstein> Monkeytoe: im in the terminal right now.. and i have .'s in my 0's.. it looks much like that
<holstein> i am using system fixed width font
<holstein> AFAIK, its the ubuntu one
<glenrock> Monkeytoe: maybe try Liberation Mono too
<glenrock> i think it would have to be a font you have on your system
<holstein> its just "monospace"
<holstein> when i specify.. and it looks like a monospace fixed width font
<Monkeytoe> I see "monospace" in my terminal as well
<Monkeytoe> and that is definantly the correct one
<holstein> Monkeytoe: looks like it to me
<Monkeytoe> The weird thing is... libreoffice calc does not have an option for monospace in the fonts
<glenrock> wierd, but Libre doesn't give monospace as a choice
<Monkeytoe> ok I think I found what is going on
<Monkeytoe> in /usr/fonts/conf.avail there is a font called 58-dejavu-lgc-sans-mono.conf ... inside that <family>monospace</family><prefer><family>DejaVu LGC Sans Mono</family></prefer>
<Chance__> how do i auto allow root access so i can delete files and stuff..?
<knome> Chance__, please don't.
<knome> Chance__, use sudo
<Chance__> im in the File System
<Chance__> when i right click, i cant move to trash
<knome> Chance__, there's a reason why system files aren't easily deletable
<glenrock> you shouldn't need to delete things that aren't in your home folder
<glenrock> you uninstall with the package manager and the package manager cleans up
<Chance__> i just want to get back the default splash screen.
<glenrock> Chance__: if you execute this command from a terminal, does it give you multiple options?       sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<glenrock> Chance__: hopefully you'll see a xubuntu option.   select it, then issue this command:   sudo update-initramfs -u
<Chance__> yes glenrock
<glenrock> Chance__: here's where i found that info:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2043534&p=12177312#post12177312
<Chance__> genius! its fixed thanks
<glenrock> welcome :)
<Chance__> now to get rid of this GNU grub screen and just automatically boot into the OS
<xubuntu768> anyone active?
<knome> !anyone | xubuntu768
<ubottu> xubuntu768: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu768> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<knome> xubuntu768, do you have a support question?
<attrapereves> Does anyone know if the Radeon HD8400 is supported  under 13.10?
<holstein> !ati | attrapereves
<ubottu> attrapereves: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<attrapereves> holstein, an update from earlier about the blank screen liveCD.
<holstein> attrapereves: i would just install, and specify the vesa driver with a custom xorg.conf
<attrapereves> I was able to fully boot Mint, but only after making a new xorg.conf. I believe it was using a basic driver
<holstein> attrapereves: copye the xorg.conf from mint
<attrapereves> I tried the same with xubuntu, but it does not get past "Loading Extension GLX"
<holstein> attrapereves: you'll need to check the driver line, and make sure you have the driver installed. or specify the vesa driver there til you install the driver you want/need
<attrapereves> so just replace "radeon" with "vesa"?
<holstein> attrapereves: or, install the radeon driver that you need
<holstein> attrapereves: as long as you know how to edit the xorg.conf from a live CD or TTY, you wont break anything.. backup the file
<attrapereves> I have removed glx from the config file, but it keeps trying to load when I do "startx". What's going on?
<toshiba-net> Hello! How do I get Xubuntu 12.04 LTS to recognize a 128GB SanDisk Ultra SDXC card? This card uses the exFAT memory format, but there's no such package in Synaptic on Xubuntu. Any advice?
<well_laid_lawn> toshiba-net:  have you checked dmesg in a terminal to see what the kernel thinks of it?
<well_laid_lawn> http://www.techlw.com/2012/09/how-to-mount-exfat-file-system-on.html
<attrapereves> I was finally able to get my system to boot using a daily build of 14.04, but I am getting weird fonts in certain windows. It looks like Thai.
<xubuntu972> wassuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
<xubuntu972> wassuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
<amireldor> Hi. Possible bug? I've just tried to change my profile picture under Xubuntu 13.10 and the user thumbnail under the 'users and groups' is well... not a button. I *did* manage to change my picture with ~/.face.
<amireldor> That's Xfce 4.10
<brainwash> amireldor: changing the profile picture via GUI will be possible starting with 14.04, you can find an overview about this new app here http://smdavis.us/2013/07/27/mugshot-quick-and-easy-user-config/
<amireldor> brainwash, I saw somewhere on a Xfce forum where a user was told to click the profile image button and he was like: "oh, OK, that worked!"
<amireldor> so I was wondering if maybe it's Xubuntu related
<amireldor> and not general Xfce
<amireldor> here is the thread: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=128110
<amireldor> (it's Mint's forum, not Xfce as I thought)
<knome> mint is not (x)ubuntu
<knome> they are probably using a different greeter then
<knome> (or login manager altogether)
<amireldor> knome, it's supposed to be the same Xfce, isn't it? Xfce has it's own 'settings-manager' where I face the issue. Does the Xfce's in Xubuntu and Mint using a different settings-manager?
<brainwash> amireldor: the settings manager is only an overview window, it displays system/user specific applications which allow the users to customize the desktop/system settings
<brainwash> most of them are part of Xfce, others are not
<amireldor> brainwash, ohhh so the "Users and Groups" there is a Xubuntu thing
<amireldor> is the mugshot app gonna replace/integrate with "Users and Groups"?
<brainwash> actually it's an outdated gnome 3.0 app to manage users and groups
<brainwash> no, installing mugshot does not cause any trouble
<amireldor> I meant in 14.04
<brainwash> no, it's not a replacement
<amireldor> It seems odd to me that a new non-technical user will have to create a ~/.face image, instead of intuitively use a 'pre-packed' GUI user manager.
<brainwash> will be fixed in 14.04
<amireldor> The Gnome app will be updated?
<brainwash> mugshot will be shipped by default starting with 14.04
<bazhang> what is mugshot brainwash
<amireldor> bazhang, this is the link he gave me earlier regarding mugshot http://smdavis.us/2013/07/27/mugshot-quick-and-easy-user-config/
<bazhang> amireldor, thanks
<delt> Here's a good one: where is it stored which was the last session i opened? I thought it was ~/.dmrc, but changing that file doesn't seem to affect which one is selected by default.
<stark> does mac4lin/macubuntu affect performance? will it slow down xubuntu?
<stark> hello ? :O
<xubuntu012> help! Want to install Xubuntu on a VM app (MAC, Parallels 8)
<xubuntu012> weird, nobody answered
<Calinou> it's not weird here, xu
<Fohlen> hi guys, how could I change the profile picture upon the login screen in xubuntu 13.04? I tried that already, http://askubuntu.com/questions/47186/is-there-a-way-to-change-user-picture-in-xubuntu-and-actually-display-it-on-log
<Fohlen> it shows my pic in User Manager, but it does not upon start screen
<Fohlen> so I assume I might need to add it somewhere, or change the approached image size (pixels)?
<Fohlen> I tried the ~/.face solution, but it seems to not work
<Fohlen> Or better said, it shows the picture in User Manager, but not upon startup
<brainwash> Fohlen: is your home folder encrypted?
<Fohlen> yes
<brainwash> so it won't work
<Fohlen> brainwash, is there any workaround known?
<Fohlen> or won't it work?
<brainwash> yes, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/61637/where-is-the-users-profile-picture-stored-in-gnome-3
<brainwash> it's possible via accountsservice which is installed by default
<brainwash> you should copy your profile picture over to /var/lib/AccountsService/icons
<Fohlen> thank you very much
<Fohlen> though, /usr/share/pixmaps/faces should also work, shouldnt it?
<Fohlen> as in the example
<Fohlen> :)
<brainwash> sure, you can move it anywhere you like and the system has access to it while you are not logged in
<delt> hello
<delt> how do i fix this compile / cmake error:
<delt> ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in (some paths)
<genii> delt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=FindKDE4Internal.cmake&mode=exactfilename&suite=saucy&arch=any
<delt> genii: thanks
<kblin> evening folks
<kblin> is there a way to detect audio jack events in xubuntu?
<kblin> I'm trying to get my system to normally play sounds via HDMI, but switch to headphones if I plug those in
<kblin> so far, I have to manually switch output devices in the mixer settings, which is a bit annoying
<apothecarius> hey guys, I have a really weird problem
<apothecarius> i use xubuntu 12.04 on a really cheap laptop
<apothecarius> and there seems to be a shell on the screen that receives all key input
<apothecarius> whenever the return key is pressed the system logs out
<apothecarius> btw the computer is configured to login automatically when booting up
<Calinou> how to make screen not shut down after 15 minutes of inactivity?
<Calinou> I seen a bug report about that, that PM features are broken under 13.10
<kblin> the only thing that is consistently broken in 13.x ubuntus for me is the ability to hibernate from the GUI
<brainwash> Calinou: you can change the timeout values via Settings Manager > Screensaver / Power Manager
<Calinou> it doesn't work
<Calinou> has NO effect
<Calinou> that's the point of the bug report I've seen
<brainwash> but Xubuntu is not affected
<Calinou> it is, I experience it
<Calinou> the bug report was for Xubuntu
<brainwash> did you disable xscreensaver or xfce4-power-manager?
<brainwash> well, please link the report then
<Calinou> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1222021
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Medium,Triaged]
<brainwash> you described a different issue
<apothecarius> hey, right now im logged into the machine via SSH how can i deactivate the automatic login after booting
<Sysi> Calinou: check /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<Calinou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751926/
<Calinou> also... I don't get it, I use upstart?
<brainwash> + a crippled systemd implementation
<glenrock> apothecarius: do a less on /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<brainwash> Calinou: can you upload the output of "xset -q" please
<glenrock> apothecarius: does it have a username next to autologin-user
<apothecarius> yes glenrock, thank you
<glenrock> np
<Calinou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751948/
<brainwash> the Screen Saver timeout value is >0
<brainwash> does changing the value via Settings Manager > Screensaver not work?
<Calinou> meh, it's for another PC anyway
<brainwash> and also make sure that xscreensaver is actually running the background
<brainwash> in the background
<Calinou> it isn't
<brainwash> if you don't want to use xscreensaver, then you will have to add the command "xset s off" to your startup apps
<XUBU> Im have problems with my GUI. I pressed Ctrl + Alt + F2 then CtrlAltF7 and when I got back to the homescreen, my display shrunk. hard to explain
<XUBU> basically my homescreen shows at the top left, and the rest of the screen is just a solid color.
<XUBU> fixed it.
<kblin> Calinou: hm, you're right, I doesn't do anything for me either
<Calinou> that bug has been around since a long time, but it got worse in 13.10
<brainwash> Calinou: which bug?
<Calinou> the power management one
<Calinou> the one I mentioned
<brainwash> how did it get worse in 13.10? if xscreensaver isn't running, then it won't override the timeout value
<Calinou> in 13.10: clicking power button doesn't ask you before shutting down, and laptops always suspend when lid is closed
<Calinou> regardless of setting
<brainwash> yes, a workaround + patched version of xfce4-power-manager (PPA) available
<brainwash> are available
<brainwash> feel free to test the PPA
<brainwash> some positive feedback might help to push this version into the official repo
<recon_lap> nomodeset?
<recon_lap> tell nomodeset
<recon_lap> hmm
<elfy> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<attrapereves> I am not able to get my battery indicator to show up. I have tried the setting under the power manager. Any other tips?
<Calinou> brainwash, it's concerning that fixes like that (also sound indicator fix) still aren't merged in 3 months after release :P
<brainwash> Calinou: sound indicator has been fixed
<recon_lap> thx elfy :)
<Calinou> not for me :/ had to fix it by hand
<brainwash> Calinou: everyone is able to contribute, the source code is open, so everyone can write patches and try to improve Xubuntu
<brainwash> this sound indicator issue wasn't easy to fix, on top of that, it has been broken by the ubuntu guys
<Calinou> there was a fool proof fix on webupd8 :P
<Calinou> worked on all DEs
<elfy> and when there was time and people to do more with it then it was done
<elfy> http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<kblin> Calinou: the sound stuff is fixed for me
<Calinou> I fixed it by myself
<kblin> I did that on an older install
<kblin> but on recent fresh installs, it was broken after the install and then fixed itself after an apt-get upgrade
<Guest93060> hello
<Guest93060> anyone free, have a short question
<Calinou> ask it
<ochosi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest93060> ok
<Guest93060> i am on xubuntu lucid and replaced pulse audio with alsa
<Guest93060> cantfigure out how to make logout sound work
<Calinou> lucid is not supported anymore
<Calinou> update to precise, or saucy
<Guest93060> xubuntu 12.04?
<Guest93060> ok
<Calinou> yeah
<Calinou> Lucid is 10.04
<Calinou> PulseAudio got much better recently, and is less buggy than before
<Guest93060> yes but once got rid of it and applied a few other tweaks my system works like a charm
<xubuntu408> hello
<Calinou> Lucid is not supported anymore
<xubuntu408> im not using lucid
<Guest93060> ok, thanks anyway, i suppose i wont be needing the log out sound, i tried to install canberra but it needs pulse audio
<xubuntu408> hello
<xubuntu408> i was wondering if i could get some help with something
<Calinou> that's why you shouldn't remove PA
<elfy> !ask | xubuntu408
<ubottu> xubuntu408: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Calinou> xubuntu408, ask your question
<xubuntu408> Disk Mount Error During Boot-Up
<xubuntu408> ok got it
<xubuntu408> Disk Mount Error During Boot-Up  is my problem how do i fix im new to linux so i wish i could be more specific
<xubuntu408> thanks in advance
<recon_lap> xubuntu408: you really need to describe what you did to install better than that.
<recon_lap> xubuntu408: could you provide a link to the instructions you followed when installing ?
<johnsnow> disk mount error on boot up
<bekks> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu704> need help with fixing mounting error
#xubuntu 2014-01-15
<John___> Hello
<John___> Is there a fix for the Xubuntu panel freezing while in auto hide?
<John___> I know that the workaround is "xfce4-panel -r" but I was wondering if there is a fix yet?
<John___> Please don't all answer at the same time.
<xub1204> how do I delete nepomuk file indexing with a terminal command??
<brainwash> xub1204: try asking in #kde or #kubuntu
<brainwash> xubuntu does not ship with the nepomuk framework
<xub1204> brainwash xubuntu 12.04 LTS comes with nepomuk-, I just changed back to 12.04 and want to delete it with a terminal command.
<holstein> sudo apt-get autoremove pacakgename should work.. though, i would look through what is being removed
<brainwash> xub1204: it does? I doubt that, why would it include a KDE component?
<xub1204> holstein I tried sudo apt-get remove package-name.....it says it can't locate that package. Tried a bunh of other guesses for the package name too....nothing.
<holstein> xub1204: you can always use any package manager, such as synaptic, if that is easier
<holstein> !info nepomuk
<ubottu> Package nepomuk does not exist in saucy
<brainwash> try sudo apt-get purge nepomuk*
<xub1204> brainwash it has a useful search tool in it, the catfish tool for xubuntu is pretty close to useless....it's my guess that it was included because it has a search tool in it.
<Unit193> nepomuk isn't in Xubuntu, though you can install it.
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.3/release/xubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.manifest check it out.
<xub1204> Unit193 I don't know what to say....I just installed 12.04 Xubuntu 2 days ago, and it came with nepomuk.......
<holstein> xub1204: are you sure? i would expect to not be able to find it, since its not shipping with it, and you cant find it to remove it
<brainwash> you can check the apt history log
<xub1204> brainwash I had no idea a wildcard could be used....seems a little dangerous to me.....but will try it.
<xub1204> holstein interesting......I havent tried to run it, but it is listed in the menu as an available program...............maybe it's not really there....
<brainwash> you'll have to confirm the change anyway
<brainwash> so it's not that dangerous
<xub1204> thanks to all for the info-have a great day and a better tomorrow.
<brainwash> glad we could help you :)
<xub1204> brainwash apt-get purge nepomuk* worked, also got rid of the backup utility. Tnx again.
<delt> Here's a good one: where is it stored which was the last session i opened? I thought it was ~/.dmrc, but changing that file doesn't seem to affect which one is selected by default.
<Guest37166> How do I change my name on here from guest to whatever
<pero> what's the package name for the screensaver? (i want to uninstall)
<Unit193> xscreensaver
<pero> thx
<pero> Removing xscreensaver ...
<pero> ./usr/bin/xscreensaver: No such file or directory
<pero> odd
<pero> found it originally and told me how much space would be saved etc
<pero> however no longer listed in settings menu
<mntelmen> how to properly install solarized scheme in vim and xfce4-terminal?
<mntelmen> any one out there?
<mntelmen> to answer my question?
<justin12488> hey guys, i know this is a noob question but: im trying to make a custom launcher for my dock to logout (as in end the session and return to the login screen) i have googled for an hour and cant find a terminal command that works to simply logout
<justin12488> i just installed xubuntu tonight and ive been tweaking and customizing the look the way i like it, and i decided to make a "dock" by adding another panel and setting it up to look like a dock so i didnt have to use cairo its buggy as hell on my pc, everything is as it should be except i need one more launcher for log out and idk what to type under "command" to get it to log out when i click the icon '
<justin12488> anyone know how to log out of xfce with a terminal?
<Unit193> xfce4-session-logout --logout
<Unit193> ...Hopefully that wasn't him testing it.
<koegs> why use a command, why not use the applet?
<Sysi> he likes to live dangerously
<starrats> yesterday I put xbuntu on my VM VirtualBox  and I'm on it now, good morning to you all
<Calinou> hi starrats
<cfhowlett> starrats, greetings
<starrats> I might be a lot to ask questions or just see what's happening
<nikolam> both thumblerd and vlc dies on presenting with mp4 video downloaded from youtube
<nikolam> thunblerd dies, report crash, vlc use 100% cpu and can be only killed with -9
<starrats> xubuntu ROCKS especially on VirtualBox
<cub> I think it rocks even more when installed natively. ;)
<starrats> well I have it on my winbox, really don't want to do a partitioned HD at the moment
<jarnos> Is it possible to install 32-bit Firefox on 64-bit Xubuntu and reduce memory usage that way?
<spicypixel> my windows/super key isn't working, any way to debug testing where the problem might be?
<bullgard4> jarnos: If at all, the memory saving will be neglectable.
<bullgard4> spicypixel: Try xev first.
<spicypixel> okay
<jarnos> bullgard4, there is remakable difference, at least if also Xubuntu is 32-bit, inf Firefox's memory (or swap) usage: http://askubuntu.com/a/70551/21005
<cub> jarnos, a hint at your question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111947/running-32-bit-firefox-with-sun-jre-in-64-bit-ubuntu/202415#202415 in the reply the point 2 says to download and install the 32 bit firefox manually
<[devil-boy]> greetings
<jarnos> cub,  I tried installing "firefox:i386" package. It removed the 64-bit firefox, but settings are the same. However, I can't install  "flashplugin-installer:i386",  since it depends on update-notifier-common:i386 (>= 0.119ubuntu2) but that is not installable :(
<jarnos> oh, cub is gone, but anyway, I am using Xubuntu 13.10.
<ui_> jarnos: why would you do that?
<jarnos> ui_, to reduce memory consumption.
<ui_> based on what hard numbers?
<ui_> did you try midori?
<jarnos> ui_, no I did not.
<jarnos> ui_, I guess 32-bit applications take less memory even if ran in 64-bit system. Am I wrong?
<ui_> another lightweight option is surf, although less newbie-friendly (see man surf for the keybindings)
<ui_> jarnos: depends heavily on how the application uses memory. Pointers are just a part of the application-s RAM contents
<ui_> also loading the 32 bit versions of the libraries (while the other programs in the OS load their 64 bit versions) would actually increase ram usage (two versions of libraries that do the same thing).
<Aurum_> What does it mean when I have a morbidly obese mouse in the center of my desktop but no mouse cursor???
<jarnos> ui_, good points. As for firefox + libre office there is a big difference in swap usage, when in 32-bit:  http://askubuntu.com/a/70551/21005
<recon_lap> seems that when my laptop tries to turn on it's fan is when xubuntu crashes. xubuntu also sometimes makes a total mess of saving the session and leaves me with an unusable session due to windows not having control bars.
<recon_lap> xubuntu is getting totally fubar'ed on my system. kernel lockup several times a day, followed by session bugs.
<Calinou> recon_lap, which version?
<Calinou> make sure your system is up to date
<holstein> recon_lap: also, test the last kernel
<recon_lap> 12.04 lts, been a problem for quite a few kernels now, but gotten quite bad lately, I think it's the CUP fan starting up that causing it
<holstein> recon_lap: so, you can boot an older kernel and all is well?
<recon_lap> holstein: all is well in this kernel, until it locks up, and been doing this for ages, so is a problem in many kernels
<recon_lap> and since it's a kernel lockup there are no clues as to whats causing it.
<recon_lap> any good CPU monitoring tools that can create a log that i can check?
<holstein> recon_lap: can you run an older kernel with *no* lockups?
<Sysi> are you using original 12.04 kernel or backported one?
<recon_lap> holstein: have had this since 12.04 was installed , so I'd say no.
<holstein> recon_lap: then, is not "a few kernels now"? correct? its *all* linux kernels you have tried?
<recon_lap> freshly installed 12.04, just updates since.
<holstein> recon_lap: can any live CD run on the machine without locking up?
<holstein> live CD's are an easy way to test and isolate/troubleshoot.. otherwise, it could be a hard ware issue causing the lockup
<recon_lap> holstein: I cant answer those questions, this was a rare issue, maybe once a week, it now 3 times a day.
<holstein> recon_lap: that would be inline more with a hardware failure.. and the fan..
<recon_lap> It's there a CPU temp monitoring tool that'll keep a log, might be able to pin this down a bit better if i had one.
<holstein> i know there are tools.. for me, i would test the memory, then i would run a live CD after that passed to rule out the hard drive and installed OS.. after running a smart test.. then, i would start removing or disabling un-used components, and trying to rule out as much as possible from the motherboard
<Calinou> lm-sensors, recon_lap
<Calinou> then type "sensors"
<Calinou> "watch -n1 sensors" to have temperature reports updated every second
<peyam> I se it every4 second. all flashing numbers annoying me
<holstein> but, i'll need to try and store it somewhere.. after the lockup, it wont be accessible, or writing info, likely
<recon_lap> thx Calinou, now is there a way to get it to log that to a file?
<Calinou> not sure
<Calinou> recon_lap, a CPU overheating causes a HARD shutdown
<Calinou> not a graceful one, not a kernel lock up
<Calinou> CPU overheat shutdown is about 120-130°C
<Calinou> throttle is about 100°C
<recon_lap> no, I think it's when the fan tries to start, the OS locks up.
<recon_lap> be down near 50c if thats whats happening
<holstein> you cant assume anything from the fan though.. that could be bios related.. or motherboard failure.. etc
<recon_lap> the only thing I know for sure is that I'm always doing something when it happens, never just happens when Im reading something.
<Calinou> what kernel version? uname -a
<recon_lap> Linux mec-Aspire-V3-571 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:37:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<recon_lap> is the 14.04 release a lts ?
<Calinou> it will be
<Calinou> every 2 years there is LTS, supported for 3 years (Xubuntu)
<Calinou> non-LTS has 9 months support
<Calinou> consider using non-LTS whenever possible...
<recon_lap> hmm, wonder if I can put up with this for 3 more months
<Calinou> upgrading to 13.10 would have a low chance of solving your problems
<recon_lap> well, I do a full system rebuild every LTS, don't really fancy doing it twice within a couple of months.
<Sysi> you can try 13.04 or 13.10 kernel from backports repo
<Calinou> ^
<recon_lap> you mean boot with 13.10 kernel and see if it crashes again?
<Calinou> yes
<recon_lap> ok, I'll give it a shot.
<recon_lap> went back quite a few kernels, had no networking , what version was the 13.10 kernel?
<recon_lap> on 3.2.0-55-generic atm
<ui_> 3.11
<Calinou> 13.10 has 3.11.0-15
<recon_lap> I'll give that a try if it's there. bbl
<Sysi> !info linux-image-generic-lts-saucy precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-saucy (source: linux-meta-lts-saucy): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.15.14 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<recon_lap> hmm, will I have that kernel on a 12.04 system?
<recon_lap> anyways, I'll go look
<Sysi> seems those are in main, not backports
<recon_lap> nope, only 3.2.X kernel available
<Sysi> it's not installed by default, it's in the package I asked the bot about
<Sysi> linux-image-generic-lts-saucy
<Sysi> that's a metapackage that pulls in the latest 13.10 one
<recon_lap> ok, I'm going to have to make a rescue disk of some sort. I just re purposed my USB boot key.
<Sysi> it's in the default repositories, you just need to install it manually
<Sysi> it's no different than installing original lts kernels
<recon_lap> no offense, but if i'm going to be messing around with kernels I want a rescue disk, I dont have a backup system if something goes bad.
<Myrtti> if you don't uninstall the old kernels, you have a backup system
<Myrtti> just hit shift after POST and pick a kernel that worked
<recon_lap> I've used computers long enough to never trust them and always have a backup plan for total system failure. I dont have that plan atm.
<Calinou> have a live USB around
<recon_lap> I did till about 2 hours ago, that'll teach me.
<Sysi> sure it's good to always have plan B and preferably C too, but installing a kernel with a package manager from default repositories really is safe
<recon_lap> Sysi: famous last words :) , I'll have the live usb doen in a bit
<Sysi> I think I might install xubuntu this weekend when I get back to my desktop so I can see how well I can get netflix to work
<recon_lap> Sysi: surely they have some type of DRMA that'll mess everything up
<Sysi> you can run silverlight on patched wine, but mileage varies
<Myrtti> Pipelight
<Myrtti> might or might not work
<Sysi> I wonder if running windows in vmware fusion works
<recon_lap1> nice, 3rd lockup today, when unetbootin tried to access the USB drive
<starrats> hello everyone
<recon_lap1> o/ starrats
<starrats> just started using xubuntu yesterday
<recon_lap> now, whats the name of that kernel package again?
<starrats> welcome back recon_lap
<recon_lap> yep, system like a yoyo today
<Steve_McQuack> Hello.
<starrats> I'm on 2 other channels haven't been bumped yet but time will tell, lol
<Sysi> recon_lap: linux-image-generic-lts-saucy
<starrats> hello Steve
<Steve_McQuack> Perhaps someone can help me?
<Steve_McQuack> I'm trying to install Xubuntu to a RAID0 partition along with Windows
<Steve_McQuack> And every version since 12.04 has given me this same error
<Steve_McQuack> when it attempts to detect partitions I believe
<Steve_McQuack> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2785467/xubuntu%20pls%20srsly%20pls.png
<Steve_McQuack> Same thing happens on alternate install ISOs, I just can't screencap those
<recon_lap> Sysi: so, am I now going to be using 13.10 kernel when i reboot?
<Steve_McQuack> And I've had this working on RAID before
<Sysi> recon_lap: it should become the default choice after instalaltion
<recon_lap> ok, I'll reboot and get on with life and see if the system keeps locking up, I report back after a few days if not, sooner if it does :)
<Sysi> Steve_McQuack: hardware raid?
<Steve_McQuack> It's on-board BIOS RAID
<Steve_McQuack> not a dedicated controller
<Steve_McQuack> The thing is dmraid -ay          ls -la /dev/mapper/
<Steve_McQuack> tells me it's detecting the partitions correctly
<Steve_McQuack> and versions of Xubuntu live with Gparted also show the partitions correctly in Gparted
<Steve_McQuack> I just can't decipher this error
<Steve_McQuack> I've had this same thing pop up in one of the versions of Ubuntu I've tried too though, so maybe it's a more general problem
<Steve_McQuack> Should I ask in #ubuntu  ?
<Sysi> check this first, especially fakeraid part https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<Steve_McQuack> lol fakeraid
<Steve_McQuack> Whatever you want to call it :3
<Sysi> you can also wait a bit if someone else happens to know, I don't have any kind of experience with any raid setup
<recon_lap> well, that did not go well, not wireless card :(
<recon_lap> not/no
<recon_lap> anyways, thx for the help, I'm just going to nuke this install and see if a fresh install of 12.04 will help. reminds me of those dark days when I was a windows user :(
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> I uninslaeed xfce4-panel
<peyam> Now I cant find layout settings in keyboard
<peyam> so I m not able to switch languages
<peyam> how do I fix it without reinstalling xfce4-panel?
<cub> peyam, not sure I understand. Do you mean you can't get it through the menu anymore?
<peyam> cub I cant switch between them anymore
<peyam> that option is gone
<keyral> bonsoir
<xubuntu100> When I try to get my PC details from System Settings > Details, nothing opens. When I open the Task Manager i see that gnome-control-center is running although it's not open. Fix?
<TheSheep> there is no "system settings" in xubuntu
<xubuntu100> oh i have ubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu100> wouldnt there be a similar fix?
<elfy> #ubuntu is the place to ask
<elfy> and no - we don't have the same things installed as Ubuntu
<peyam> elfy, xubuntu is ubuntu. you should be able to answer question as long as they are not about DE
<recon_lap> there is lshw :)
<xubuntu207> Hi, who can help me to choose the best option to install Xubuntu in my PC (Windows 7),without alterate it?, please
<bekks> !dualboot | xubuntu207
<ubottu> xubuntu207: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xubuntu207> Thanks
#xubuntu 2014-01-16
<xubuntu475> why is everyone here?
<xubuntu475> no one talks?
<well_laid_lawn> some ppl leave the chat client running when they sleep
<well_laid_lawn> or just check it every now and again
<starrats> good evening
<jmleaux> repurposing a 2003 machine that hasn't been turned on in...three years...go Xubuntu!
<attrapereves> Hi, my laptop screen isn't dimming or shutting off, despite my power settings. Any tips?
<holstein> attrapereves: if you have hardware that doesnt support linux well, that could be the case
<holstein> sometimes i try other graphics drivers
<attrapereves> holstein, so the graphics driver has something to do with the screen going to sleep and the computer going into standby?
<attrapereves> I did get my graphics issue fixed by using the alpha version of xubuntu. I tried using Windows 8 for a day, but was determined to get Xubuntu up and running.
<holstein> attrapereves: i have found that it can, and i know you have issue with your hardware supporting linux
<attrapereves> Xscreensaver was working, but it only made the screen black. The backlight was still visible. I disabled it and am trying to stick with the built in power settings.
<holstein> attrapereves: you will have issues.. have you tried the vesa driver that i suggested?
<attrapereves> I haven't. However, the "radeon" driver in the 14.04 alpha seems to work fine.
<attrapereves> I am unable to change my screen brightness either. I'm trying to determine if it's driver related or hotkeys related.
<holstein> attrapereves: yeah? you are reporting issues with it now, no? the 3d rendering of the screen saver.. the backlight support and the sleep? correct?
<holstein> attrapereves: *all* of that can be, and likely is (knowing the history) related to the driver support.. but, you can try the proprietary driver if you are not
<attrapereves> True
<attrapereves> I believe I've used the standard vesa driver, but it's been 5 or 6 years. That's a very basic driver that lacks most features, correct?
<attrapereves> At this point I
<attrapereves> I am willing to live without certain features. Windows 8 was that terrible.
<attrapereves> The proprietary driver for the HD8400 is still a beta, so I'm not sure I'm willing to go that route.
<attrapereves> Another weird thing happened when installing Xubuntu on this machine. I had to manually go in and change settings to match the Xubuntu theme.
<holstein> attrapereves: you are lacking features.. and trying different drivers may help add them.. otherwise, you just need to shop with linux support in mind
<holstein> attrapereves: you had to change what to what? you mean, the name of some items? they may not be set to "xubuntu".. the xubuntu theme can involve elements not referred to as "xubuntu-*"
<attrapereves> The window manager appearance had to be changed. Iirc, the window was blue, whereas Xubuntu is gray.
<attrapereves> I also had to enable opacity and shadowing.
<holstein> attrapereves: you chose to enable those..
<holstein> regardless, 14.04 is not released yet, so some elements might not be there or set up yet.. you will use #ubuntu+1
<attrapereves> Yes. After installation, the system looked very stock XFCE-ish.
<attrapereves> However, on another computer, everything appeared as standard Xubuntu,
<attrapereves> Not really a problem, as I was able to change settings.
<holstein> attrapereves: you have driver issues.. not sure what other hardware issues, but if on the other computer, you were using 13.10, and the one you are making changes to, that is 14.04, that can be the issue.. 14.04 is not released yet
<attrapereves> I tested 14.04 on the other computer and everything appeared the same as 13.10
<attrapereves> Those popup notifications, where are the settings for them? They seem to have a white frame around them.
<holstein> attrapereves: in 14.04? you will use #ubuntu+1 ..support here offically in april
<attrapereves> OK, I'll head over there to ask.
<attrapereves> Another question.
<attrapereves> What's the program called that takes a screenshot? After pressing printscreen, a window comes up asking if you want to save or copy to clipboard. Do you know the name of this?
<holstein> there are many.. i would open the package manager of my choice (which is usually synaptic if i want a GUI one) and search "screenshot".. xfce has one
<holstein> !info xfce4-screenshooter
<ubottu> xfce4-screenshooter (source: xfce4-screenshooter): screenshots utility for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2 (saucy), package size 1636 kB, installed size 2906 kB
<attrapereves> That's it.
<attrapereves> I must say, XFCE has come a long way.
<attrapereves> I first used it about 7 years ago and found it to be lacking.
<holstein> there are many environments.. most of them are in the ubuntu repos by default
<attrapereves> I recently started using linux again about a year ago and really did not care for the newer versions of Gnome, KDE, and Unity.
<holstein> you need 3d support for those to realy make sense
<attrapereves> I had 3D support on those machines, but did not care for the layout.
<attrapereves> XFCE feels like Gnome 2, which I liked a lot.
<holstein> attrapereves: the layout can be changed..
<attrapereves> I'm starting to feel old. I remember using Gnome 1 even.
<holstein> attrapereves: you might want to check out mate. i feel xfce really addresses a similar work flow that gnome2 did, but xfce is not intended as a gnome2 replacement. you might want to chat about it in #xubuntu-offtopic
<attrapereves> Out of all the environments and window managers I've used, I like XFCE the best.
<attrapereves> holstein, does the stock Xubuntu kernel support multicore processors?
<holstein> attrapereves: its the ubuntu kernel. does the specific processor support linux might be the better question, but yes... it should work with most modern hardware with no configuration necessary
<attrapereves> That's good. It looks like I have four listings according to /proc/cpuinfo.
<attrapereves> holstein, the proprietary AMD drivers, do you have any experience with them?
<holstein> attrapereves: yes
<attrapereves> Any issues?
<holstein> attrapereves: yes
<attrapereves> What was going on?
<holstein> attrapereves: depends on the hardware
<attrapereves> I was trying to find some information on the Radeon HD8400, but not many google results relating to linux come up. I guess I could always test it and revert back if necessary.
<holstein> attrapereves: these days, hardware is so cheap.. and also, i try and purchase either boxes that come with linux, or machines that specifically support linux well
<holstein> attrapereves: if you havent tried the proprietary driver, that would be the first step.. i suggested that from the text install of 13.10 that was failing to load for you
<holstein> !ati | attrapereves
<ubottu> attrapereves: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<attrapereves> I usually build my own machines and specifically purchase hardware that supports linux, but it's a little harder to do with laptops.
<holstein> system76 and other vendors sell machines made to run linux
<ROPA> Im having trouble installing the netflix-desktop software in xubuntu 12.04, it works fine in xubuntu 13.10. I added the ppa, and updated, but it can't find the netflix-desktop ap. Is there any chance that it's not available for 12.04???
<elfy> where's the ppa?
<elfy> did the update give you errors?
<ROPA> there were no errors
<ROPA> standby for the ppa......
<ROPA> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio
<Unit193> Those aren't current instructions,
<Unit193> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<ROPA> thanks to you both, appreciate the nudge in the right direction.
<Unit193> But, did you apt-get update after adding?
<ROPA> Yes, I did the update.......there were no errors.
<ROPA> sudo apt-get update
<ROPA> I just had a look at the url, it seems only the ppa has changed. Will have a go at it soon. Again, tnx to all who helped.
<ROPA> still no luck, same error. I added the new ppa, removed the old ppa and followed directions at http://fds-team.de/cms/pipelight-installation.html.....drats.
<ROPA> success, at last. I needed to restart the computer, after a restart, the terminal command found the software and installed it. It works!!! Ag, ty.
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<knome> morning
<starrats> no questions or problems atm just saying hello
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Unit193> Howdy.
<knome> ^ if you want to chat
<starrats> okay
<xubuntu655> hi
<xubuntu655> anyone here?
<xubuntu655> i need help
<xubuntu655> i cant figure out installing xubuntu. i put it into flash drive and tried booting from usb without fail
<cfhowlett> xubuntu655, error message?
<cfhowlett> and HOW did you "put it" onto a flash drive?
<xubuntu655> extracted file into usb. the xubuntu 64bit iso file
<xubuntu655> and the usb had additional data as well unrelated to xubuntu
<xubuntu655> no error message, it just doesnt load
<xubuntu655> boot sorry, doesnt boot
<cfhowlett> xubuntu655, ???? the standard way is to use either ubuntustartupdisk creator or unetbootin to create the bootable media.  extracting onto usb is NOT going to make it bootable.
<xubuntu655> ok thanks all this seems alien tech to me, being from windows background and all
<cfhowlett> xubuntu655, no problem.  did you find the USB startupdisk creator app?
<xubuntu655> and hey do u know how i can increase by disk space from 18gb. i had installed ubuntu 13.10 and by mistake given it only 18gb
<xubuntu655> no, i'll install using another procedure.
<xubuntu655> i'll install it onto my ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> xubuntu655, 18g is PLENTY!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu655, but if you already have ubuntu, then you don't need xubuntu
<xubuntu655> its not. im out of space. my windows has 200 gb
<xubuntu655> wont xubuntu be faster?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu655, depends on system hardware.  generally yes.  but just add xfce4 and the xubuntu-desktop to ubuntu.  logout.  choose xfce4 session.  login.  that's xubuntu.
<xubuntu655> oh yeah the issue with ubuntu is it overheats my laptop a lot, and the boot time is a bit slow. specially i think when the image is loaded it takes a lot of time, hardware problem?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu655, probably not problem so much as hardware limitations.  what are your system specs?
<xubuntu655> i3 i think 2.20ghz
<xubuntu655> 6gb of ram
<xubuntu655> no additional graphics card. system default.  dell inspiron
<cfhowlett> xubuntu655, keep ubuntu.  install lxde and xfce4.  test them both out.  NO graphics!?
<cfhowlett> OH< got it.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu655, I'd say test out your options and choose.
<xubuntu655> ok. and one more thing, whenever i login to ubuntu when i type my password and press enter, the whole display freezes for just a second or more and the top half part's image kinda disintegrates
<xubuntu655> is it normal?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu655, now THAT is graphics limitations ...
<cfhowlett> unity is graphics intensive.
<xubuntu655> so xfce4 will be better?
<xubuntu655> will i have to remove gnome as well completely?
<cfhowlett> almost certainly faster.
<cfhowlett> remove nothing until you finalize a distro.
<xubuntu655> hmm thhanks a lot
<xubuntu655> i was getting mad without aid
<cfhowlett> understood
<xubuntu655> distro is a desktop environment?
<xubuntu655> like unity etc etc???
<xubuntu655> new in linux i am
<cfhowlett> lots more eyes in the main channel #ubuntu.  distro = ubuntu, DE (desktop environment) = unity, xfce4, lxde, gnome ...
<xubuntu655> thanks cfhowlett, your the man
<cfhowlett> xubuntu655, have fun, be safe
<xubuntu655> or maybe the woman, im just sorry.
<xubuntu655> peace
<Sysi> different *buntus are essentially just different default sets of software (on install disk)
<cub> xubuntu655, I'd say you will do great with xubuntu (or lubuntu) with those specs on your pc. I've been running an eee pc with xubuntu for years with just 1 GB of RAM.
<cub> xubuntu655, ubuntu with unity totally killed it though.
<shuerhaaken> Hello. I have an issue with xfce4-power-manager. It's not starting in ~60% of my logins. I slightly improved situation with a delayed start via a script (start after sleep 4). In cases where xfce4-power-manager did not start automatically it cannot be started manually (it immediately exits without error message). How can I find out what is wrong?
<brainwash> shuerhaaken: try to run it with "--no-daemon", this way you'll get some debug output in the terminal window
<shuerhaaken> brainwash: Thanks for reply! I'll try that next time I have this issue
<shuerhaaken> brainwash: Actually power manager is there but it's not doing anything. Tried 'xfce4-power-manager --restart --no-daemon'. This gave me '(xfce4-power-manager:2328): xfce4-power-manager-CRITICAL **: Unable to send reload message'. Selecting org.xfce.PowerManager in d-feet gives me timeout messages.
<brainwash> shuerhaaken: so the daemonized power manager instance seems to be stuck and does not respond anymore
<brainwash> can you reproduce this after killing this instance and starting a new one?
<brainwash> test normal and daemon mode
<brainwash> and is this a stock xubuntu installation?
<brainwash> there are some reports about Xfce components not being able to daemonize properly when ubuntu's overlay scrollbar is installed
<shuerhaaken> killing and restarting gives me '(xfce4-power-manager:2480): xfce4-power-manager-WARNING **: could not map keysym 1008ffa8 to keycode'
<shuerhaaken> brainwash: connection to overlay scrollbar seems strange
<brainwash> you got it installed?
<shuerhaaken> yes
<shuerhaaken> also otherwise xubuntu stock installation
<brainwash> bug 1239018
<ubottu> bug 1239018 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Disable overlay scrollbars by default in Xubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239018
<shuerhaaken> I'll try that. It might take some logins to find out if it actually works. Thanks!
<brainwash> shuerhaaken: ok, don't forget to add a comment to the report if the overlay scrollbar module is indeed causing the faulty behavior :)
<shuerhaaken> brainwash: Will do that as soon as I know more
<blimsta> Hi, I need help blocking an IP or a range of IP's because a person keeps attacking my hosted game and crashing it out. please help
<blimsta> can anyone recommend a program that will work with my 64bit Ubuntu desktop OS
<baizon> blimsta: ?
<baizon> i dont understand you question.
<blimsta> I need to block an IP from sending data to my computer
<baizon> blimsta: use ufw, or iptables?
<baizon> blimsta: or gufw if you want a gui
<blimsta> I host a game server and someone keeps crashing it out but it's coming from the same IP every time
<blimsta> ok I check them out
<blimsta> what one is the most simple to use?
<TheSheep> the solution is to fix the bug that is used to crash it
<blimsta> I know but its a old game and I have no idea how to fix the code
<baizon> blimsta: gufw/ufw imo
<blimsta> its an exploit, they doing it 5+ times a day
<blimsta> thanks guys
<Steve_McQuack> My update manager seems to have frozen at
<Steve_McQuack> "Configuring linux-image-3.2.0-58-generic"
<Steve_McQuack> What should I do?
<blimsta> what does it mean by "From" and "To". Do I add the ip I want to block in both boxes?
<brainwash> blimsta: you should read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<blimsta> ok seem have worked it out. thank very much for the help.
<xubuntu132> hi all
<xubuntu823> hi all
<xubuntu823> im having a problem removing users profile and loosing root
<xubuntu823> I did a youtube video if any one cares to take a look
<xubuntu823> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf_QDh5JDbc
<xubuntu823> *losing
<glenrock> watching your vid now
<xubuntu823> thanks better they trying to tell people the problem
<brainwash> 9 minutes long o.o
<glenrock> xubuntu823: when you enter your password in the software center, are you entering the password that belongs to testerhay?
<xubuntu823> yes
<xubuntu823> the password is testerhay
<glenrock> is testerhay in the /etc/sudoers file?
<xubuntu823> no
<glenrock> that's interesting.   i wonder what setting account type to "administrator" is supposed to do
<glenrock> i would think it should add the user to /etc/sudoers, but it sounds like it doesn't
<xubuntu823> if it was I would not have the problem
<xubuntu823> it dose not and I get a lot of computer back because of that problem
<xubuntu823> lubunte is the same way
<xubuntu823> this but is in 13 all so
<knome> it's not a xubuntu or lubuntu related issue
<xubuntu823> I mean this is in 13 all so
<xubuntu823> ok
<knome> http://askubuntu.com/questions/70442/how-do-i-add-myself-back-as-a-sudo-user
<xubuntu823> ya if can be fixed from terminal
<knome> if you are providing computers for clients, and they remove the first user and come up with this problem, i would consider adding a second user with sudo rights just to be able to recover
<xubuntu823> i guess what would be one work around
<glenrock> so what does the account type of "administrator" mean?
<glenrock> what does that do?
<brainwash> the user management tool is not maintained anymore
<xubuntu823> but this is a bug right?
<brainwash> it is
<knome> well,
<knome> it can either be a bug in the user management tool (which isn't really maintained any more)
<knome> or possibly be a bug in ubuntu,
<brainwash> let me check the source code
<knome> or then it's like that by design
<knome> i would imagine the administrator has other group memberships regular users don't
<knome> off the focus of this channel, but there should be a new user manager soon, and we're investigating to include that in 14.04
<xubuntu823> thanks
<glenrock> xubuntu823: sounds like you'll have to come up with a process.  perhaps the first user you create is always "administrator", so people know not to delete that guy
<glenrock> then maybe have a script in adminstrator's home to make another user a sudoer
<knome> or not give the users the permissions to delete users...
<glenrock> just a thought
<xubuntu823> ya I will figure out some work around
<glenrock> maybe it makes sense to actually enable the root account in this scenario
<glenrock> or is that a no-no in ubuntu-land?
<glenrock> ;)
<brainwash> xubuntu823: can you run "groups <user>" after creating the new super user please?
<brainwash> I suspect that the tool is not aware of the "sudo" grp
<xubuntu823> how do I do that?
<xubuntu823> let me look
<brainwash> inside a terminal window
<xubuntu823> whats the command
<brainwash> groups <user>
<xubuntu823> sorry i have some one else that knows a lot more than me
<glenrock> group testerhay
<xubuntu823> testhay is not in the suberos file
<knome> glenrock, i would rather do something else than enable the root account
<glenrock> agreed
<brainwash> xubuntu823: run "groups testhay"
<brainwash> and paste the output here
<xubuntu823> testhay@ubuntu:/bin$ groups testhay testhay : testhay adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare
<brainwash> thanks
<glenrock> that's interesting.    since the user wasn't added to the group called "sudo", he doesn't become a sudoer
<knome> glenrock, that's hardly "interesting" ;)
<glenrock> it is to me!  the root of the problem
<brainwash> bug 1016932
<ubottu> bug 1016932 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "Setting user as administrator doesn't give him sudoing rights" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016932
<brainwash> so this issue hasn't been resolved yet
<xubuntu823> have to get ready soon thanks for the info
<brainwash> xubuntu823: thanks for your effort by providing this screencast :)
<xubuntu823> thanks for all your work sir have a good one
<shuerhaaken> brainwash: I added a comment to bug 1239018 . Disabling overlay-scrollbars seems to fix the issue.
<ubottu> bug 1239018 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Disable overlay scrollbars by default in Xubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239018
<brainwash> shuerhaaken: thanks
<shuerhaaken> yw
<brainwash> but I'm not sure if anyone will actually try to resolve this problem
<shuerhaaken> brainwash: Yes. I see that comment "no longer affects: 	overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) "
<brainwash> I don't think that overlay-scrollbar is the actual problem, there seems to be something wrong with the daemonize routine in many Xfce components
<brainwash> they get stuck when sourcing the overlay scrollbar gtk module
<shuerhaaken> difficult to debug, if it does not happen all the time
<brainwash> I'll try to report this upstream and also mention it in #xfce-dev
<shuerhaaken> ok
<thestew> So I have a few different older computers that I have tried Xubuntu with. Only 2 of them have run it well, the others have performed horribly(even after installing all drivers they would still usually have unbearable graphics lag and take forever to just get on the internet), but all those computers have run excellently with both Lubuntu and Windows XP. Anyone know why this might be?
<pleia2> xubuntu isn't as light as lubuntu, you really want lubuntu for older systems
<Unit193> Pretty much, though what's the specs?
<thestew> The specs for the computers that sucked with Xubuntu are:
<thestew>  1(Intel Pentium 4 1.8GHz, 512MB RAM)    2(Intel Celeron 2.66GHz, 504MB RAM)     3(Intel Pentium 4 2GHz, 512MB RAM)
<thestew> And a few other like those.
<knome> 512MB memory is a bit short
<Unit193> For at least the second two, as far as CPU it shouldn't be so bad, but ram is looow.
<knome> you might get better results with a lighter browser
<thestew> I was using chrome.
<thestew> But for the 2nd computer, even playing videos would lag the whole computer.
<Unit193> CPU~Single core Intel Pentium 4 CPU (-UP-) clocked at 2789.750 Mhz Kernel~3.10.20-u193 i686 Up~50 days Mem~1190.2/1955.1MB HDD~40.0GB(69.8% used) Procs~230 Client~Unknown : sshd inxi~1.9.18
<Unit193> That uses Xubuntu.
<knome> not sure if i'd call chrome lighter
<Unit193> I sure wouldn't.
<knome> also playing videos is really meh with lower end pc's
<thestew> So I just assumed that Xubuntu would be less resource hungry than XP, but I was wrong, Correct?
<knome> depends on the applications you are running
<pleia2> correct, XP is a very old OS, Xubuntu is modern :)
<knome> yes, and that too
<thestew> Makes sense.
<thestew> So could we rule out that it had some sort of compatability issues with the issues and was just their crappy hardware?
<Unit193> Chrome won't be the best, it spawns a new process for each tab.  Lubuntu will do better than Xubuntu as far as ram, but browser will still be the hold up.
<thestew> Those computers with Lubuntu run videos perfectly fine on Chrome, can even use multiple tabs to do stuff.
<Unit193> "unbearable graphics lag" and taking forever to get on the internet generally aren't low ram problems, exactly.
<thestew> I'd love to see if regular Ubuntu works well on any of them but I don't have any blank DVD's and they're too old to be able to boot with USB.
#xubuntu 2014-01-17
<glenrock> where do the little application icons in the Window Buttons (task bar) come from?   some apps seem to respect whats in my icon theme, but others don't
<glenrock> for example,  xchat uses the default icon, even though there's a replacement icon in my theme
<starrats> would like to get rid of the annoying taskbar that pops up when I'm trying to type in that area of the bottom of the screen, how do I cancel it or hide it please?
<glenrock> starrats: Settings > Panel.  At the top, you will see a dropdown with Panel 0 and Panel 1.   0 is the top panel and 1 is that bottom panel.   you can select panel 1 and either tell it to not autohide, or delete it with the X button
<starrats> okay thank you glenrock, know what you're saying, saw it earlier but wasn't sure
<glenrock> np
<starrats> :)
<xubuntu862> hello?
<holstein> xubuntu862: lots of folks here.. just ask if you have a question, or /join #xubuntu-offtopic for chat.. check the /topic
<xubuntu862> clear
<xubuntu862> hahaha
<xubuntu862> i need some help
<xubuntu296> hallo?
<xubuntu296> I have a question
<xubuntu296> I'm wondering if anyone knows about touchscreen compatibility with xubuntu?
<xubuntu296> hello?
<svetlana> hi
<svetlana> touchscreen should work. does it not? what hardware?
<delt> Turns out it's a BUG in lightdm (doesn't obey ~/.dmrc)  :/
<Dr_No> i used xrandr to activate the proper screen resolution but how do i make this permanent in xubuntu 13.10?
<xubuntu296> oh I'm sorry I was online looking for an answer, it's an Acer Aspire V5
<xubuntu296> I'm actually trying to convince a friend of mine to swap to Xubuntu from Windows and he just wanted to be sure the touchscreen before installing
<xubuntu296> *worked
<Unit193> Try a live cd, check it out before installing.
<xubuntu296> That's what I'm using this very second
<xubuntu296> I've been showing him how much betterer this stuff is
<xubuntu296> The screen isn't responding to touching at the moment but it may be because it's not fully installed with updates and the right packages
<Unit193> What type is it?
<xubuntu296> The distro? Xubuntu 12.04.3
<xubuntu296> On an Acer Aspire V5
<Unit193> I did a apt-cache search on that and came up with xinput-calibrator to calibrate input, but I've never used Xubuntu on a touch screen.  Alright, I'll see if I can find the device.
<xubuntu296> I saw that earlier myself, but it won't let me get the xinput_calibrator *I think* because it isn't fully installed yet, but I have a sneaky suspiscion it will once he's switched the OS over fully
<Unit193> Oh right, what's in Menu > Settings Manager > Additional Drivers ?
<xubuntu296> Der didn't even think of that, loading now :-)
<xubuntu296> No propritary drivers in use on this system
<delt> how come there's no "additional drivers" in ubuntu studio?
<delt> i remember setting it up in xubuntu using that, but in ubuntu studio there's no such entry in the settings
<Unit193> delt: Part of xubuntu-default-settings.
<delt> can i install that in ubu studio?
<xubuntu296> So once I install this I can activate the propritary driver for it and calibrate with xinput_calibrator...... Sound about right?
<Unit193> xubuntu296: If it doesn't detect it now, shouldn't then.  What's lspci, or lsusb about it?
<Unit193> delt: I've never used Ubuntu Studio, in theory maybe.
<xubuntu296> Bugger
<Unit193> Open a terminal and paste  lsusb | pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit   and give me the two links.
<xubuntu296> OK, one second
<delt> The program 'pastebinit' can be found in the following packages: * pastebinit * pastebinit
<delt> why is it listing it twice?
<delt> (those are on separate lines in the other term)
<delt> anyway, installed it, works =)
<xubuntu296> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766526/
<xubuntu296> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766528/
<delt> question, what do i do to switch between 32bit and 64bit versions of the OS?
<elfy> delt: install both
<Unit193> delt: Reinstall. :P
<delt> argh :(
<delt> just changing the kernel, doesn't that do it?
<Dr_No> i used xrandr to activate the proper screen resolution but how do i make this permanent in xubuntu 13.10?
<elfy> Dr_No: add it to startup apps - personally I use arandr to do it with a gui
<Dr_No> elfy: thank you
<elfy> session & startup - application autostart
<delt> say i boost this machine to >= 4GB ram, and want to run a 64bit kernel?
<Unit193> delt: 32 bit can handle that thanks to PAE, but dual boot or reinstall as far as I know.
<elfy> yep - same here
<delt> Unit193: wouldn't that be slower than native 64bit addressing?
<delt> + pae seems like the same kind of retarded shit they did with EMS/XMS back in the 80's
<elfy> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<delt> sry
<xubuntu296> Norti :-P
<Unit193> xubuntu296: Well, nothing jumps out to me, but I've never owned a touch screen (except on an old G3 mac.)  In theory you could try a newer version as it may have newer drivers, but who knows.
<elfy> I did see someone in here 'recently' saying it had worked for them, not got anymore detail than that though
<xubuntu296> Well thank you very much guys for the help, I'm pretty sure I can get it to work, there is always a solution!
<ESL|fzninuse> Hi there, my Huawei E1750 Internet Stick isn't working. I tried several things with usb_modeswitch but nothing worked so far.. any ideas? (Xubuntu 13.10)
<jost> Hi! I've got a Acer Aspire One D270 netbook here, with XUbuntu 13.10 on it. The problem: I can't log in on the graphical login mask anymore, the password is not accepted, and the touchpad does not work anymore. Logging in on a shell works as expected, so I assume that it's not a switched-on numlock or capslock. Any ideas how to fix this?
<jost> As far as I know, it just stopped working some days ago
<jost> test_password
<jost> even using the screen keyboard does not work for password input
<bgardner> jost: Create another user at the command line and see if logging in as that user works?
<jost> bgardner: mom
<bgardner> jost: I also have a D270 with Xubuntu on it, so let me know how it goes and I can share my setup with you.
<jost> bgardner: login via shell has stopped working too, only guest-accounts still work
<bgardner> jost: Hmm.
<bgardner> jost: Boot single user and reset your primary user's password?
<jost> trying that
<bgardner> jost: Although your symptoms make me wonder if your keyboard is dying and not passing every keystroke.  Can't imagine what else you have going on.
<jost> checked that by entering the pw in the login field - it looks fine
<bgardner> Good idea.  Do the password reset and let's see what you get.  That's actually good news, too - software we can fix.
<jost> bgardner: resetting the password via root-shell worked... it did not when I logged into the console. Reason seems to be some interrupted or otherwise failed dpkg operation
<bgardner> jost: So what's your current situation?  You can log in at terminal but still not on graphical?
<jost> I can log in graphically, and am trying to recover what went wrong with the package management
<bgardner> jost: K, let us know how that turns out.
<jost> bgardner: everything works again, thanks for your help :-)
<bgardner> jost: You did most of the work, but glad to assist around the edges.  :)
<Sysi> is jockey the only way to install nvidia driver on 12.04 or can I just install the driver package with apt and create xorg.conf myself?
<manos_> hello everyone
<manos_> :)
<manos_> i run 13.10 since yesterday
<manos_> but my wireless internet is off and the greek font!!!
<manos_> any help for that?
<baizon> manos_: what hardware?
<manos_> xubuntu 13.10
<holstein> manos_: what wifi hardware are you running with the xubuntu 13.10 software?
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> My xubuntu on my laptop cant find my wifi. it shows all wifis around but not mine. With windows I can see all of them
<henrylinux> hi, I am on 13.10 and I am experiencing a weird problem
<henrylinux> I wanted to try out unity to day so I ran "sudo apt-get installubuntu-desktop  --no-install-recommends "
<henrylinux> i rebooted and at the login screen, I chose Ubuntu for my session
<henrylinux> all the text was in Arial and lots of things were missing (althoudh dash was working and the bar on the left ware there)
<henrylinux> rebooted again, logged into the xubuntu session and removed the ubuntu-desktop
<henrylinux> ever since, my notifications in the upper right are suddenly formatted in arial and disappear when I hover over them
<henrylinux> also, the volume indicator looks different now
<henrylinux> I think I could run "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" if I go into tty1 and log in as root but I suppose that's my last streaw
<Sysi> for notifications, install xfce4-notifyd and/or remove notify-osd
<Sysi> how is the volume indicator different?
<henrylinux> ok
<GridCube> henrylinux, try loguing in as guest
<henrylinux> will post a screenshot in 1 min
<henrylinux> Screenshot: http://imgur.com/UEUE9D3
<henrylinux> this is not the one I had up until 1 hour ago or so
<henrylinux> alright, so xfce4-notfyd is installed already...
<henrylinux> ah, alright
<henrylinux> "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfce4-notifyd" it now looks the same
<henrylinux> again
<Sysi> remove notify-osd
<henrylinux> ok did that
<henrylinux> alright I will try to log in as guest
<henrylinux> will be back later
<GridCube> see if that fixes your settings, if it does then just remove the .config/xfce4 folder from your home
<Sysi> I'm confident it's just the notification daemon
<henrylinux> GridCube, it works again now
<henrylinux> cool cool cool.
<henrylinux> thank you!
<xubuntu716> good evening...
<xubuntu716> somehow a nvidia driver deleted the EDID fo the notebook screen. how to restore the EDID?
<xubuntu716> anyone available for chatting?
<bekks> A driver cannot delete an EDID, since the EDID is send by the display device.
<xubuntu716> i found several post about the prop. nvidia driver deleted EDID.. i did some days of research to find out where the error
<xubuntu716> is comning from
<bekks> A driver cant delete the EDID.
<xubuntu716> what do you think of this..http://pastebin.com/kRreTDas
<bekks> How is that related to "the driver deleted the EDID"?
<Sysi> do you actually have a problem with modesetting or something?
<xubuntu716> i was reading tons of forums aso, and i found severel people writing about nvidia driver manipulated edid
<xubuntu716> Xubuntu is giving errors
<bekks> Which errors?
<Sysi> if it works, don't fix it ;)
<Sysi> my intel netbook has always given errors about edid
<xubuntu716> http://pastebin.com/YANn2UDD this is Xorg.0.log
<bekks> xubuntu716: For the last time: the driver isnt capable of modifying the EDID at all.
<xubuntu716> ,-)
<xubuntu716> any other ideas?
<bekks> I havent read about a specific problem yet.
<xubuntu716> and i cannot find an example by the moment
<bekks> Well, without a specific problem we cant help you I guess.
<xubuntu716> but there is something wrong with the edid or not?
<bekks> No, why?
<Romulus_> Hey folks. Making my fifth attempt to get an Ubuntu installation in without screwing it up. My problem is specifically getting AMD Catalyst drivers happening. Tried to achieve this 'manually' in terminal, keep wrecking my OS. Is there a safe way to get this right? Not sure about versions and compatibilities. Would greatly appreciate any guidance.
<peyam> Romulus_, why dont u use the default open source one drivers?
<peyam> and if you really want the AMD Cat you should fo to their website and choose ur modell and then install. sometimes it doesnt show anything on ur screen becouse AMD increase the resolution and your monitor may not show that resolution
<Unit193> Romulus_: What about Settings Manager > Additional Drivers?
<Romulus_> I'm not sure what is optimal. I have previously tried proprietary from the AMD website, thinking it would be most likely to succeed. It wiped out my last Xubuntu desktop.
<Romulus_> ok, settings manager...I'll have a look at that.
<peyam> Unit193, that option is not so good since the proportiy driver from AMD is not the last one and may couse problems
<Romulus_> So you're recommending open source as more likely to succeed?
<Unit193> Have you tried it?  The reason it's in there is because it's supposed to work with Ubuntu.  I didn't say to go to their website.
<Romulus_> I saw on google that the screen wipeout is known in xubuntu, but found no coherent fix nor could understand the explanation of where the incompatibility lies.
<Romulus_> I downloaded their latest beta and unzipped it, built some kind of package resulting in a .deb file, subsequently executed
<Romulus_> train wreck. I think it works in other forms of Ubuntu...but My hardware seems to do better with Xubuntu, so I'm looking for a way
<Romulus_> peyam, how do I get the open source versions?
<peyam> it is inslaeed by default
<peyam> if you go to setting>software sources > additional driver . one of them should be chosen
<peyam> software & updates
<peyam> sorry misspelled
<Romulus_> ok, let me look there a sec
<Romulus_> I'm totally confused. I don't see any mention of catalyst drivers in any of these
<Romulus_> How can I set up my graphics card?
<Romulus_> Sorry, new to this OS and pretty clueless, having been on Windows my whole life
<peyam> the graphic driver is installed by default
<peyam> catalyst is not a driver
<peyam> it s controll panel for ur graphic card
<peyam> if u see an aption chosen in the additional driver, that's ur driver
<peyam> you dont need catalyst
<Romulus_> How is my OS speaking to the graphics card without driver installation
<peyam> Romulus_, it is installed. u havent notticed that
<cub> Romulus_, there is a default driver
<peyam> take a screenshot on ur Additional driver
<peyam> linux is not like windows where u need to install everything manuelly
<Romulus_> peyam, I'm sure u are right. Where can I view my hardware config?
<elfy> in a terminal lsconfig
<elfy> usb things - lsusb
<Romulus_> lsconfig command not found
<peyam> Romulus_, lspci
<elfy> not at all sure where I got that from ... thanks peyam :)
<Romulus_> thanks. got it.
<elfy> sorry Romulus_
<Romulus_> no problem
<elfy> other than the obvious one here :)
<Romulus_> the main problem is me demolishing my OS 4 times
<Romulus_> lol
<Romulus_> linux beginner
<Romulus_> strager in a strange land
<elfy> I installed 7.04 10 times in 2 weeks - such is life
<Romulus_> lol
<Romulus_> learning process
<elfy> yep
<peyam> Romulus_, if you wana see ur graphic card use lspci -v and look at VGA paragraph
<peyam> I have 2 generation intel processor
<peyam> time to get the 4th generation?
<peyam> Romulus_, this is my desktop http://peyam30.deviantart.com/art/Devianart-426399676
<Sysi> is there pulseaudio applet/indicator that lets you quickly select sound output device or can I make launchers with dbus commands or something?
<knome> Sysi, pavucontrol lets you do that
<Sysi> knome: it's not very handy
<Sysi> maybe if I set wmctrl or devilspie to make pavucontrol window big enough ehwn I open it
<knome> maybe
<knome> i guess there are some cli commands as well for that
<knome> Sysi, try pa[tab][tab]
#xubuntu 2014-01-18
<wolfstar> question what are the specs for hard ware for the 32bit version
<David-A> wolfstar: see "minimum requirements" at the bottom of http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<wolfstar> Thanks
<xubuntu542> hello
<danmc> just tried installing xubuntu-13.10, 32-bit.  Installs ok but doesn't seem to configure either ethernet interface correctly.  I don't much care which of the wired ethernet ports I use but I need one to work.  One is a 3com 3c905C-TX/TX-M and the other is an intel pro100 VE..  lspci lists them both.  Not sure of how to proceed.
<holstein> i would try and remove or disable one in the bios.. both should work, but the intel would be where i would start... should be that it "just works", even the way you are doing it with both. how did they work from the live CD?
<danmc> didn't work with the live cd either.
<danmc> hardware is ok, I booted a NetBSD install CD to mount a NetBSD partition off the hard drive and retrieve some files via the network before wiping the drive.
<danmc> will try to disable one in the bios
<holstein> ifconfig in the terminal might help as well
<danmc> holstein:  I disabled the intel (the on board one, and the only one I saw how to disable in the bios) and now the other "Just Works".  Thanks!
<holstein> danmc: im sure theres some way to make them both work, or one work while both are enabled, but this is the easy way :)
<xubuntu617> I have set xubuntu to mirror displays with a television and immediately lost display on the computer, reboot did not solve this issue. How can I reset the default displayt settings during boot before i lose display?
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there an icon only task manager for Xfce?
<TheSheep> what do you mean?
<CountryfiedLinux> TheSheep, http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/uploads/applets/DCF3-Y4KB-FLEW.png
<TheSheep> CountryfiedLinux: what am I looking at?
<CountryfiedLinux> The app windows are grouped to the icon like in Windows 7.
<TheSheep> you can set the window list plugin in the panel to only display icons, and I think it has grouping
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I do that TheSheep ?
<TheSheep> right-click on it, select preferences and see the options there
<CountryfiedLinux> I'll try that thanks brb
<TheSheep> if it hijacked the right-click menu for other things, you can also get to the properties through Panel -> Panel Preferences -> Items
<littlebit> hi people, I want to know how to create my own Appications Menu without affecting the original one
<littlebit> can someone help?
<cfhowlett> littlebit, any changes made to your menu are sandboxed to you - not to the global system
<littlebit> cfhowlett: i know, when freshly installing xubutnu I have my appicatoins menu. I want to leave that and add another one with my custom appications to it. I did a right click to the panel and added a applications menu and changed the contents of that menu. But the original one gets affected.
<Juv1228> littlebit, go to the properties for the application menu, in panel properties
<littlebit> Juv1228: ok, and then
<Juv1228> and check "use custom menu file" instead of "use the default menu"
<cfhowlett> littlebit, if you changed the admin acccount, that would effect global values ...
<littlebit> cfhowlett: i know, but i'm not in the admin account
<Juv1228> cfhowlett, he wants two application menu items on his panel, with different menus
<Juv1228> it has nothing to do with default/global/system values, its which menu the application menu item is set to use
<littlebit> Juv1228: and from there? where do I go?
<Juv1228> littlebit, copy /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu to ~/.config/menus/mynewmenu.menu
<littlebit> Juv1228: ok done
<Juv1228> now make your second application menu item use that menu file instead
<littlebit> Juv1228: ok
<Juv1228> unfortunately the built in settings UI doesnt seem to let you edit the custom menu, but there are programs available for it
<littlebit> Juv1228: where can I find the documentation of that grammar
<Juv1228> littlebit, from a terminal do this
<Juv1228> alacarte mynewmenu.menu
<Juv1228> it should open up the menu editor for the new file
<littlebit> Juv1228: ok, but one last question. What if I want a dropdown menu ONLY for my office programs
<Juv1228> just delete all the other items from the new menu file
<littlebit> Juv1228: ok, it works. but one last thing, if I want the contents of 'office' submenu only to be shown, how do I do that?
<Juv1228> in the menu editor just select the root on the left, and then add item
<Juv1228> duplicate all the items in the office submenu and then delete it
<Juv1228> as far as i know you cannot drag/drop the items out of their submenu, so you just have to recreate them in the menu editor, or manually edit the .menu file in a text editor
<Guest48567> hello
<Aqua> oh already registered? :(
<mr_Block> my screen resolution cant be changed, its stuck on a low resolution
<mr_Block> using ati mobility radeon hd 5650
<mr_Block> amd phenom II x4 mobile processor N930 (2GHz)
<mr_Block> using xorg drivers
<mr_Block> hi cfhowlett
<whoisthis> anyone awake
<mr_Block> yes
<mr_Block> do you know anything about gpu drivers on xubuntu?
<whoisthis> i was about to ask for help with the same thing
<whoisthis> can't get my r9 series card to display
<mr_Block> ah
<mr_Block> well, mine displays, but the resolution is stuck on low
<mr_Block> no other options
<cfhowlett> knowing nothing about r9 ... sorry
<mr_Block> i have a radeon 5605
<mr_Block> 5650*
<mr_Block> mobility radeon HD 5650
<mr_Block> meh, ill do a reinstall
<xubuntu885> after updating to SS, all that loads is firefox and I get a blank grey background.  Cant open any other programs
<xubuntu885> essentially, all I can do on this comp is internet
<damiank> xubuntu885: i don't use SS, but you mean you dont see any panel or menu?
<damiank> xubuntu885 i can help if you need
<tckuan> hi
<tckuan> need help please
<xubuntu885> That's right, no panel, no menu, but also my background's gone, as well as desktop icons
<xubuntu885> just have a grey screen with browser window
<holstein> xubuntu885: do you have a question a volunteer can help address?
<xubuntu478> how to continue installation....it doesn't move
<holstein> xubuntu885: if "it" is referring to the mouse, and the machine is locked up, it likely wont continue.. i would check tty
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> make certain it is locked up..
<xubuntu478> it's written : --auto --force --quiet
<xubuntu478> i didn't instruct to stop installation
<holstein> xubuntu885: so, are you locked up? or able to access tty's?
<xubuntu478> what do you mean with tty ?
<holstein> xubuntu885: see the link above ^^
<holstein> specifically " use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back "
<holstein> xubuntu885: if you are able to access those, the machine is not "locked up"
<henrylinux> hi, when I am in a folder (in Thunar) and already used the keyboard and thus marked a folder/file... is it possible to  run "open terminal here" somehere?
<henrylinux> if I hit the context menu key on my keyboard, it doesn't show
<drc> What is your "context menu key" ? When I hit mine, I see "Open Terminal Here" about 3/4 the way down.
<henrylinux> it's the one right of "alt gr"
<henrylinux> ... on my German keyboard, that is :/
<henrylinux> drc, sure I see that as well, but only if I have done *nothing* in the folder besides entering it
<Unit193> And you are now sitting on a file?  What happens if you go to a folder?
<henrylinux> yes I am now sitting on a file
<drc> As Unit193 says, the menu <is> different for files and folders.  What else (the not "nothing") would you have done in the folder?
<henrylinux> well I rename something, and then I decide to move something to another partition
<henrylinux> like I just did: I renamed two  mp3 files and wanted to cp them onto my windows partition's mp3 folder
<henrylinux> had to click into the white space with the mouse to have that "Open Terminal Here" in the context menu (I suppose it's not a context menu then, stricly speaking)
<drc> So, what you want to do is hi-lite a <file>, hit the menu context key, select Open Terminal Here...and then do something in the terminal?
<henrylinux> yes!
<drc> nope, no can do (afaik)
<henrylinux> can't you be nice and lie? *smileyface*
<henrylinux> meh, damnit. :(
<drc> Maybe you  can "configure custom action", but I have no knowledge on that (never have done it).
<henrylinux> I have done that, it's pretty easy, you just have to add an underscore before the letter you want to use
<henrylinux> or is it possible to un-highlight a file?
<henrylinux> henrylinux, glad you asked.
<Sysi> press esc?
<henrylinux> because it is.
<henrylinux> Sysi, nope :O
<henrylinux> :P
<henrylinux> Ctrl + space
<henrylinux> on the highlit file
<drc> henrylinux: I can figure out how to unhighlight a file (with just the keybiard) :(
<henrylinux> just quick t&e up in dis b and evening is saved. wohoo.
<drc> wow, you're right :)
<henrylinux> drc, ctrl + space pon the highlit .... – nvm :)
<drc> You Learn something new evety day....
<Unit193> Or just use pcmanfm and hit 'F4' for the terminal. :P
<drc> thanks :)
<henrylinux> np
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<ludovik> I was looking online for a solution to this bug  and was not able to find anything; I was hoping someone here might be familiar with it. I am using Xubuntu, latest release and when I select text in Abiword the selection colour is black, making the text unreadable. I have tried every GTK theme and it hasn't made a difference.
#xubuntu 2014-01-19
<xubuntu813> :poop:
<xubuntu411> Good evening everyone.
<xubuntu411> Is anyone willing to help me with an issue with a new xubuntu install?
<holstein> xubuntu411: you'll have to ask, and find out if a volunteer is available
<xubuntu411> Ask here or elsewhere?
<holstein> xubuntu411: you just type it here..
<xubuntu411> did what I type before not count?
<xubuntu411> or was I muted/silenced before?
<holstein> 23:20 < xubuntu411> Is anyone willing to help me with an issue with a new xubuntu install?
<holstein> ^^ thats all i see.. no details
<xubuntu411> ah, ok. Details. I am trying to get a live USB XUbuntu going. I burned a CD, but I have no network access with my wired connection. XUbuntu shows the connection is good, and the information shows everything correct. Wireless works fine. I have tried this on two different PCs, with different hardware, and get the same error.
<xubuntu411> any help figuring this out would be appreciated.
<xubuntu411> as I have never used linux before and have no idea what I am doing.
<xubuntu411> Using my wireless connection, i was able to get the startup disk creator software downloaded, and made a usb bootable disk, and it suffers from the same issue.
<holstein> you are trying to get a live usb going? if so, you dont need to burn a disc
<holstein> you can use unetbootin, the usb creator, or dd copy... all of which is in the default repos, and unetbootin is available to windows
<xubuntu411> I am. I was following an instruction guide which said to use a live disc to create it.
<holstein> xubuntu411: no.. it says "use a live iso" to create it, i bet
<holstein> xubuntu411: you dont need to use a live CD, a physical plastic disc to create a live USB
<holstein> xubuntu411: you can use any of the tool i refernce above, as well as others.. pendrive linux or whatever
<holstein> xubuntu411: could be the wired network device is not supporting linux
<xubuntu411> ok, but that doesnt really change the issue I am having though. I have the live linux USB, but still no wired network access. status and information shows everything working ok, but can't ping out, cant ping the router. Router shows that the system is connected. Tried this on two different motherboards.
<xubuntu411> Is there a compatibility chart I can check out to see if it is supported?
<holstein> xubuntu411: then, i would assume its the networking setup.. if you cant make any networking device work
<holstein> xubuntu411: i literaly just plug a cable from my router, and DHCP give it an address.. or i do static ip's
<xubuntu411> yeah, that is what I was hoping to do too.
<holstein> xubuntu411: you can always ask your manufacturer if they support linux, but the chances of you have 2 wired nic's that linux doesnt support out of the box is pretty slim
<holstein> when you connect wirelessly, is that the same router? or access point?
<xubuntu411> that is what I figured. and normally if they were not supported, it would say not connected or something similar, right?
<xubuntu411> yeah, same router
<holstein> xubuntu411: still, i wouldnt worry about it too much at this point.. i would just make your live USB, and start using it.. keep in mind how long you likely use windows before connecting it to ethernet.. and just give yourself some time to learn
<holstein> xubuntu411: you can open a terminal and run "lspci" to try and see the NIC, and also "ifconfig" can tell you some helpful information
<xubuntu411> Well, I kind of need the internet for this machine'
<holstein> xubuntu411: sure.. and you have wireless.. and im sure you can get wired working.. what is the output of "ifconfig" ?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu411> can't give full information quickly as it is a different machine. but it shows eth0, with HWaddr, inet addr, bcast and mask
<xubuntu411> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST   MTU:1500 Metric 1
<xubuntu411> ashows packet information, 0 collitions.
<xubuntu411> also has a lo interface with that information filled out as well
<holstein> xubuntu411: that can help you see what is going on.. i would try replacing things.. try a different router if you have one laying around.. see if it gets an IP address.. try a different lan cable.. try the live USB on all the machines you have access to
<holstein> xubuntu411: lo is "loopback".. not helpful for what you are doing
<xubuntu411> Tested it on 2 different machines with 2 different cables. Neither the CD or the live USB had working ethernet.
<holstein> xubuntu411: then, keep going.. i literally plug them in here, on nearly all my net cards and it just works
<holstein> xubuntu411: i had one card that wasnt automatically supported, and i tossed it
<holstein> xubuntu411: try a different router, if you have one..
<holstein> they could be the same NIC that just doesnt support linux, but thats not likely
<holstein> xubuntu411: share the output of lspci and ifconfig in a pastebin
<xubuntu411> how do I take a screenshot in linux?
<holstein> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<holstein> but, i would like to see a pastebin of the output, personally
<holstein> then, i can copy and paste as well..
<xubuntu411> k, 1 moment.
<xubuntu411> http://imagebin.org/287444
<xubuntu411> working on a text version
<holstein> xubuntu411: thats a pci express card?
<xubuntu411> PCI Express is 2 video cards. everything else is onboard.  text version ->  http://pastebin.com/wkkvQbDR
<holstein> xubuntu411: you are getting an address.. 192.168.1.10
<holstein> xubuntu411: that is from the router
<xubuntu411> yes
<holstein> xubuntu411: can you ping the router?
<xubuntu411> nope
<holstein> xubuntu411: what is the output of "ping 192.168.1.1"?
<xubuntu411> it sits and waits until it his the timeout or is cancelled, with 0% returned
<holstein> xubuntu411: you are connected to the router and getting that IP address from there
<xubuntu411> yes
<holstein> xubuntu411: do you have another router laying around?
<xubuntu411> that is why I am so confused.
<xubuntu411> unfortunately not
<xubuntu411> 192.168.1.1 gets me destination host unreachable, but that is not my router ip
<xubuntu411> my router ip is 192.168.1.0
<xubuntu411> would that cause a problem in xubuntu?
<holstein> xubuntu411: ?
<holstein> xubuntu411: yes.. you'll need to ping the actual router.. try pinging *anything* on the network.. try pinging from another machine, and then from xubuntu
<holstein> try pinging 192.168.1.10 from another box
<xubuntu411> pinging that from my windows machine gets me ping replies, 100% returned
<xubuntu411> pinging my windows machine from my ubuntu machine gets replies as well.
<xubuntu411> but it cannot ping the router, or any outside website.
<holstein> xubuntu411: but, you are on the network, so you can stop troubleshooting "my nic is broken in linux"
<xubuntu411> trying to ping www.google.com gets me unknown host, pinging 74.125.20.94 gets me connect: Network is unreachable
<holstein> xubuntu411: sure.. but the nic is working.. it can ping other boxes
<xubuntu411> yes
<xubuntu411> but not anything outside the network, or the router itself.
<holstein> xubuntu411: so, you can stop troubleshooting that.. you can look at DNS.. or the router config.. or just relax until you get more comfortable
<xubuntu411> route -n shows a gateway of 0.0.0.0
<xubuntu411> does that tell you anything?
<xubuntu673> Thanks for the help holstein, but I think I'll have to go with another route on this one.
<yamamotoai> anyone feel like helping a noob?
<elfy> really depends on the question and whether anyone lurking can answer it - so the best thing is to just ask ;)
<yamamotoai> okay, well i have xubuntu iso downloaded. I am on a laptop with windows 7 currently, and i want to put the iso on a USB drive and install it on my desktop (cannot access it until i get an OS on it.) Can anyone point me in the direction for installing the iso on the USB drive as if it were an installtion disk? I hope this gets through logically
<elfy> yamamotoai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<elfy> personally I use unetbootin - (but I've not used it in windows)
<yamamotoai> thanks. i see this before, but is that not just alive boot installion instruction? or is that one and the same?
<elfy> burn the iso to the stick - boot from stick - then you install from there
<yamamotoai> okay thanks very much for the help!
<elfy> welcome
<roosbeef> so i just upgraded to 13.10 on my laptop. All of a sudden power settings are totally messed up (imo) - when i close the lid it suspends (used to just keep running and lock screen), when pressing power button it immediately shuts down (used to ask) -- how do i restore this to old settings?
<Ofloo> Hi, i've got a question, i've got multidisplay setup, with 12.04LTS works fine however i've got 2 tiny problems guess, when i boot the logon prompt isn't on the middle one it's on the first one, .. and for some reason when i enable Xinerama xfce4-panel crashes
<Ofloo> does anyone know why that is
<Ofloo> Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"  something like that happens
<Ofloo> the error i mean
<Ofloo> however i've installed arand
<Ofloo> however i've installed arandr
<brainwash> roosbeef: see bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<brainwash> roosbeef: there is a PPA with a patched xfce4-power-manager available (comment #9)
<brainwash> feel free to test it and report back, this will help to fix this issue
<roosbeef> cool thanks brainwash
<roosbeef> ok yea so changing HandleLidSwitch=ignore in logind.conf worked (had to remove the # too which i didnt before)
<roosbeef> i havent installed the ppa, firstly because i prefer not to install repository-external packages, and secondly because in the comment it said another bug was introduced by that package..
<Ofloo> this sucks where can i set the primary monitor cause wine goes to the left monitor as well
<roosbeef> ok so i guess that logind was overriding the powersettings config, set lid and powerkey both to ignore in logind.conf and reset logind, works fine now :) thanks brainwash
<mara> salve a tutti
<mara> I can write in italian or english?
<elfy> english please
<mara> ok i will try
<mara> so i just installed xubuntu on my compaq nx 7300
<mara> but i can see that wifi it's not working
<mara> you know why?
<Ofloo> can anyone answer how i run "xrandr --output DFP6 --primary" at boot ? so it applies to all sessions
<baizon> Ofloo: try arandr
<Ofloo> that doesn't do what i want
<Ofloo> everything works fine only one tiny thingy
<Ofloo> i want my center montor to be primary
<Ofloo> and it's using the left one as primary
<Ofloo> so when is start wine with a game it falls back to the left monitor which is anoying
<Ofloo> also when i get my logon screen it's on the left side
<Ofloo> rather then the center
<Ofloo> that i could live with
<Sysi> Ofloo: add it to /etc/rc.local
<Ofloo> thanks
 * Ofloo boots and crosses his fingers
<Ofloo> no that didn't do it
<brainwash> add it to the startup applications (settings manager > session and startup)
<brainwash> /etc/rc.local might get executed even before the X server is up and running
<Ofloo> would it work if i put it in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<Ofloo> i guess taht worked
<Ofloo> however on my logon screen the logon thingy is still on the left
<Ofloo> pff have to figur that out later i guess
<Ofloo> maybe it doesn't depend on primary
<Ofloo> have to look into that
<gema_> hello, im installing xubuntu and as i was sugessted by the installation i clickek to joing the irc . Is still installing, do i have do do anything else after installation? do i have to install drivers and all that like in windows?
<Ofloo> gema_: that depends i guess
<Ofloo> on the hardware and on what version, ..
<Ofloo> if the version supports your hardware then no
<gema_> i choosed the options to downlad updates while installing and to download mp3
<Ofloo> if it doesn't you might have to
<gema_> mmm, i havent checked compatibility lists (if there is one)
<gema_> and the installation havent told me that my computer is not compatible
<Unit193> gema_: Just check Settings Manager > Additional Drivers  after, and see if it's good.
<Ofloo> this is no different from windows i guess if on install the kernel/os supports your hardware then you'll be just fine
<Ofloo> otherwise you'll have to install the drivers
<gema_> oke, i will check the additional drivers after installation
<gema_> is still installing from by usb
<gema_> nevertheless, as i am online even during installation, i could guess i would be able to be online after running from harddisk, is that true? if not afeter reestarting if something goes wrong i dont have other computer to join the irc and ask
<gema_> it seems i will going to need and aditional graphics drivers, the screen is doing strange things (color of closed windows stays there unless y move a window around the whole screen)...
<lobo_> hi everyone
<lobo_> Do you have any idea what this process is supposed to be?
<lobo_> /usr/bin/X:0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 nolisten tcp vt7 novtswitch -background none
<lobo_> it overloads my cpu
<xubuntu774> hey all
<xubuntu774> installing xubuntu as I type this. I've installed it several times yesterday and after the install the system doesn't boot. I'm not sure why.
<xubuntu774> dell 1501 is the laptop
<vampatori> Hi, I'm trying to install Xubuntu on a really old machine and I'm having problems.  I'm getting a blank screen when booting from the installation disc.  So I get the command line stuff, then the graphical boot comes up, then it goes blank.  I can get into the terminal (ALT + F1, etc.) and X doesn't seem to be running.  I run startx and it switches to it but blank, back on the console the last thing is "Loading extension GL
<vampatori> Any ideas on how to proceed?
<rocoro> hi, how do I get my monitor to stop turning off every 10 minutes..  I want this applied at startup.. the settings in screensaver do not work.. this is on 12.04
<vampatori> rocoro - That sounds like a power management setting to me rather than a screensaver.  I don't have Xubuntu running in front of me though so maybe they're one and the same thing.
<vampatori> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7215
<rocoro> vampatori,  i've tried that already .. and does not work
<rocoro> its like the file in xorg.conf.d directory doesn't get acknowledged
<rocoro> or.. noblank isn't doing anything
<rocoro> i'm trying this  xset s -dpms  for now..  maybe that will work?
<vampatori> I'm not sure, without it in front of me I can't tinker.  Certainly worth a try.
<rocoro> so far blanktime,   xset s off,  and noblank don't seem to do anything and it doesn't work with the file placed in xorg.conf.d either :(
<vampatori> Are you restarting X between making these changes?  Might be worth a go.
<rocoro> I reboot the whole machine,   sometimes it does seem to work and other times not
<rocoro> or sometimes the monitor will shut off like maybe 3 times,  then it stops doing that and behaves with just black screen set at the time i have set in screensaver settings
<rocoro> very strange
<vampatori> Indeed.  Might have to try asking in the forums.
<Ofloo> hmm, .. why is it if i configure dhcp for eth0 in /etc/networking/interfaces that the icon isn't working proper anymore
<drc> Running 13.10, <I> don't have a "/etc/networking/interfaces".  I have a "/etc/network/interfaces".
<cub> drc, I think it's /etc/network/interfaces in 12.04 too
<sebokie> hello
<sebokie> how can I get xubuntu to automount dvd's?
<drc> Menu>Settings Manager>Removable Drives>Storage & Multimedia has some config options.  I'd start there.
<sebokie> yes I saw it but it doesn't work
<drc> Is this just a problem with DVD's?  Do CD's and/or USB sticks automount?
<xubuntu854> Hi Just wrote 1310 to DVD.  What next?
<drc> xubuntu854: reboot from DVS and install.
<drc> sebokie: and by automount, do you mean just automount (shows up in thunar) or do you automount and play in $MEDIAPLAYER ?
<xubuntu854> Sorry, but need it even simple. How do I reboot?
<drc> s/DVS/DVD
<drc> xubuntu854:   Easiest way, turn the computer off and then back on, making sure you tell it to boot brom the DVD, not the hdd.
<xubuntu854> ta muchly.  Will try.
<drc> enjoy
<Ofloo> sorry for the late answer it is network for me as well, .. typo
<Ofloo> couldn't answer was playing starcraft 2 and due to wine i was locked to the game
<sebokie> drc, yes I only meant automount the dvd
<sebokie> it seems thunar is not able to do it
<sebokie> so I unchecked the volume manager in thunar and installed udevil
<sebokie> and now everything mounts automatically
<monkeynaut> when i reboot my machine, sometimes my wireless mouse doesn't work correctly.   it is recognized and the cursor moves, but it moves extremely laggy, like a centimeter per second.  rebooting usually corrects it, sometimes i have to reboot twice.   the whole time my built in stick mouse on my laptop works fine.  this has happened on multiple distros.   it also happens on two different devices (two different logitech m570 wireless trackballs
<monkeynaut> is there a way to restart just the USB services without rebooting the machine?
<flux242> monkeynaut: yes you can disable and enable a usb device using a simple script
<monkeynaut> flux242: is it sudo restart udev?
<flux242> monkeynaut: no, wait a sec
<monkeynaut> k
<flux242> monkeynaut: the keyword to google is bind/unbind usb. The first arcticle I've found http://lwn.net/Articles/143397/
<monkeynaut> thanks, i'm having the problem right now so i'll give it a shot
<flux242> monkeynaut: the tricky part is to find the device path when it is unbound. I've written a script for that very long time ago
<Uszasty> Hi. Is there any command to some kind of reboot monitor? Something like when I'm suspending computer?
<TheSheep> xfce4-session-logout
<TheSheep> try it with --help
<ROPA> How do I change permissions on a cd-rw?? The sudo chmod command fails, and gives the error that it is a read only disk. The disk was previously used in a windows machine years ago. Do I need to reformat the cd?? I'm stuck.
<TheSheep> ROPA: you can't, it's read-only
<Sysi> use xfburn
<Uszasty> I have very specific question, I don't know if this can be repaired within system, or it's something hardware-related
<Uszasty> I have very old laptop, which seems to have broken trigger in that part where screen is(I dont know how to spell it in english, sorry :P)
<Uszasty> And it's randomly turning blacklight on and off
<Uszasty> backlight*
<Uszasty> And only solution that i found by far is suspending or shutting down system
<Uszasty> And I'm just wondering if backlight in notebooks is controlled from hardware or from system
<ROPA> TheSheep but it's a rewritable disk!!!! How come I can't write to it????
<Sysi> ROPA: first make it blank with xfburn
<ROPA> Sysi I tried xfburn, but it doesn't allow me to blank the disk. Should I be trying to do something else??
<Sysi> not AFAIK
<Sysi> are you sure the disc is still good and you have rw and not rom optical drive?
<Myrtti> I've never succeeded with a -rw disk
<Sysi> I actually have, but I might have used k3b
<Sysi> it was years ago
<ROPA> Sysi The drive is a modern drive that does everything. One of the logo's on the front of it says 'rw'. I have a whole stack of these disks and I can read from them, so they are likely not defective.....
<Sysi> ROPA: do you get some error if you start xfburn from terminal?
<ROPA> Here's what it says if I start xfburn........
<ROPA> Possibly the disc(s) are in use, and cannot get accessed.
<ROPA> Please unmount and restart the application.
<ROPA> If no disc is in the drive, check that you have read and write access to the drive with the current user.
<ROPA> then, xf burn will not start.
<ROPA> I'll try it in my laptop and see if it fails there too.
<ROPA> I do get the same error if I start it from terminal.
<ROPA> thanks to all for the guidance-not sure what's going on though. Permissions say it's read only, but the sudo chmod command doesn't do anything (although it appears to run without errors).
<gema1> hello, i dediced to replace my windows os with xubuntu, everything works very good but i cant play my facebook flash games. I have being googling and it looks like in linux flash is to slow. Still we dont have a solution to play flash games on linux? i dont want to go back to windows just because i cant play those games.
<gema1> or do we hace a flash alternative that will improve perfomance in flash games?
<gema1> have*
<Unit193> gema1: Howdy again.  What version do you have?
<gema1> i instaled and upgraded LTS
<Unit193> Well, what version of flash?
<gema1> lets me chech flash player version in a youtube video
<Unit193> Package?
<gema1> 11.2.202.335
<brainwash> you should consider installing google chrome, it includes the latest flash version
<Unit193> (Or pull flash from that and use it in chromium. :P )
<gema1> so i should uninstall my flash package from the ubuntu software center and then install chromium or chrome? that would improve flash performance in my xubuntu?
<brainwash> worth a try
<drc> gema1: I have heard/read that turning off "hardware accelerstion" in Flash can speed it up.  No promises :)
<gema1> ok, im going to try
<brainwash> drc: in flash games
<brainwash> ?
<gema1> yes im just worring about flash games, videos play ok (but overheat my laptop) but games are so slow i cant even play them
<drc> dunno, just something I've read. I mentioned it 'cause it'll only take 30 seconds to try.
<gema1> i going to unistall flash and install chrome or chromium and check
<brainwash> chrome might improve the situation, because (1) chrome is more responsive in general and (2) flash player version 12.x comes with some performance improvements compared to the old version 11.2
<brainwash> gema1: chromium does not ship or use the new flash version out of the box, only chrome does
<gema1> but chrome is not on the repositories
<gema1> i just intalled chromium and i was going to try
<gema1> should i go to Chrome web page?
<gema1> buf, right, with chromium i cant even watch movies (i unisntalled flash before installing chromium) so it says i have to install flash (the same version i had), by the way, im my windows, uninstalling flash i could play the videos of youtube in html5 without flash, why i cant with chromium?
<gema1> firefox does play the videos in html5 :) love firefox
<gema1> so chromium is not the path
<gema1> i will try chrome
<gema1> perfect, with chrome i have latest Flash Version and seems much faster on video playing, i will check facebook games now
<xubuntu523> i got a problem, i just installed xubuntu to my computer, i'm dual booting it, but i don't get the grub, instead i just get the default windows boot options screen, what do i do?
#xubuntu 2015-01-12
<Nixus> right now I am creating a document to list all the programs I install
<knome> Nixus, GUI applications should appear in the menu; if they don't, it's a problem with the package
<Nixus> lynx is a terminal browser
<knome> Nixus, but obviously, stuff like lynx isn't even supposed to show up
<Nixus> lui
<xubuntu24w> holisten
<xubuntu24w> which version you have nixus
<knome> xubuntu24w, please ask the real question
<Nixus> for what?
<xubuntu24w> knome my mouse cursor stck when using chrome and it does not move again until i reboot
<xubuntu24w> nixus just for nothing
<xubuntu24w> fuck no one is answering damn service
<xubuntu24w> fuck no one is answering damn service
<xubuntu24w> fuck no one is answering damn service
<xubuntu24w> fuck no one is answering damn service
<Nixus> thank you
<knome> no problem
<xubuntu11w> knome
<knome> xubuntu11w, yes?
<Nixus> hey anyone know what the red x next to some of the folders means? I am using thunar
<xubuntu22w> Hello, I am trying to install Xubuntu from my flash drive but it's not working. I have an Acer Aspire Switch 10 running Windows 8.1 32bit. I used linux live usb creator, disabled secure boot, as well as fast startup. However, in advanced startup options when choosing "EFI USB device", I get this message: "System doesn't have any USB boot option. Please select other boot option in Boot Manager Menu. I successful installed it on an
<nicholas> anyone know of any good docks that have a network and battery indicator plugin? Docky's battery plugin doesn't work and cairo-dock crashes
<nicholas> anyone know of any good docks that have a network and battery indicator plugin? Docky's battery plugin doesn't work and cairo-dock crashes
<holstein> nicholas: just start trying them, friend
<holstein> nicholas: i say, try plank,and docky.. or an xfce panel setup like a dock, with the normal indicator
<holstein> or, dont use an indicator in your dock..
<nicholas> docky crashes, and plank doesn't have the plugins I need
<nicholas> I need the indicators
<holstein> nicholas: doesnt crash for me.. what is the errors?
<holstein> i would work with the docky crashing.. would you like to share details? or just try another dock?
<nicholas> 2 things with docky: when i unplug the charger for my laptop, the dock closes and I have to restart it. and the battery indicator doesn't show up in the dock
<nicholas> I think there is a way to solve the charging issue
<holstein> nicholas: you can always try #ubuntu, since, its not a xubuntu or xfce application
<holstein> might find more docky users there.. i havent ever had any issues with it
<holstein> just install, and use it.. when i want a dock..
<nicholas> I want it to replace my panel, as I think it looks terrible
<AuAg> why not just make the panel small with a transparent background?
<holstein> nicholas: thats what i was talking about ^ with an xfce panel
<holstein> making it look like docky, with the tools that you are used to, that work well
<AuAg> http://i.imgur.com/LZfEcF4.jpg
<AuAg> i use docky and a tiny xfce panel to the right hand side
<xangua> I preffer dockbarx
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i'm using standard xfce4-terminal emulator, but something goes wrong after i upgraded my xubuntu
<XATRIX> Before the upgrade i was able to switch tabs by pressing ALT+tab_number, to switch to, but now it doesn't work
<XATRIX> Any idea where can i fix shortcuts for it ?
<deshipu> XATRIX: in the settings you can set those shortcuts
<XATRIX> deshipu: which settings are you talking about ?
<XATRIX> How can i get in there?
<deshipu> I'm looking for it
<XATRIX> Ah, sorry
<XATRIX> I didn't found any settings for
<deshipu> XATRIX: ah, sorry, that was a different terminal program I remembered it from
<XATRIX> yea
<deshipu> no idea then, maybe someone else will know
<XATRIX> would be nice
<internetman> i deleted my old account on joindiaspora a while ago. it is still showing up in search though. doesnt the profile entry ever get deleted?
<GeoMint> guys
<GeoMint> when i add new launcher in whisker menu with menulibre it adds the launcher, but i can not find again the new launcher if i reopen menulibre
<GeoMint> do you have any idea what to do to fix that?
<GeoMint> i have xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin 1.4.2 and MenuLibre 2.0.6
<GeoMint> i added the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/menulibre/+bug/1409717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1409717 in MenuLibre "MenuLibre does not see new launcher after reopen xubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<GeoMint> i can not set a .jar as executable. there in option in xubuntu. how i can set it ?
<deshipu> GeoMint: chmod a+x filename.jar
<GeoMint> Thanks!
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i'm using standard xfce4-terminal emulator, but something goes wrong after i upgraded my xubuntu
<XATRIX> Before the upgrade i was able to switch tabs by pressing ALT+tab_number, to switch to, but now it doesn't work
<XATRIX> Any idea where can i fix shortcuts for it ?
<GeoMint> XATRIX, i wouldn't upgraded ;)
<XATRIX> GeoMint: I already did it :)
<GeoMint> XATRIX, i have no idea how to fix it :/ i never upgrade to a newer version because you will have errors. i prefer to use a fresh install
<XATRIX> Yea, but i have too much to reinstall in case of a clean install
<XATRIX> Anyway i have no error, i simply have strange behavior
<XATRIX> Also, i have a strange thing, when i try to lower the brightness of the screen, i press Fn+<= on my keyboard
<XATRIX> It reduces the brightness, but it opens Display properties window O_o
<XATRIX> Maybe there's a shortcut for it ? I'd like to disable
<XATRIX> If i rise the brightness by Fn + =>  it does ok, without the issue
<GeoMint> hmm look at keyboard shortcuts
<GeoMint> XATRIX
<XATRIX> yea, nothing in there
<GeoMint> :/
<GeoMint> idk
<XATRIX> No signs of Display properties, binded to Fn+...
<ochosi> default shortcut is set to XF86Display
<ochosi> that's the media key for display settings
<XATRIX> Hm
<ochosi> you can also open "xev" on the command line and hit your function key for lowering the brightness to see what key-codes it sends
<ochosi> maybe it sends more than 1
<XATRIX> GeoMint: Yes, that fixed the trouble!
<XATRIX> Thanks
<ochosi> what fixed the trouble exactly?
<GeoMint> XATRIX :)
<XATRIX> ochosi: I removed XF86Display key binding
<ochosi> k
<xubuntu24w> hello
<xubuntu24w> i need some help
<xubuntu82w> Hey I got a problem that my xUbuntu mouse courser  stuck
 * jarnos guess xubuntu82w used chromium when his/her mouse cursor stuck.
<alzen> Hello
<alzen> Sorry to mess up the main channel but guys, did Xubuntu team fix non-working xfce4-power-manager?
<alzen> I mean ignored settings
<alzen> I say bug report thought it's pretty fresh so someone will fix it in a week or two, a month had passed
<alzen> It's silly, it's big GNU/Linux distro(i use linux for more than 12 yrs) and such a bug shouldn't go aroung for so long :/
<alzen> There aren't even any tutorial how to replace it with gnome power manager - installing the most obvious package doesn't do the job - as it was said by a few users around the net
<alzen> it's just crazy
<alzen> First reported around 2012 - we have 2015 / go go open source - it's not funny, it's terrible... how can a distro be administrated this way...?
<alzen> best answer from "2014-07-15" - " In Ubuntu 12.04 seems to work fine "
<new_nick> hello, I'm new to Xubuntu and I would like to know how to map shortcuts for multimedia players. Things like turning up and down the volume, skipping songs..
<new_nick> what I'm wondering is how I can know what commands to set in shortcuts manager
<elfy> check the player's help - I know that parole will give you the command in terminal for example
<elfy> depends which player
<elfy> generally -help so parole -help
<elfy> then once you know the command - set them up in keyboard - app shortcuts
<new_nick> thanks, I will have to pick the best mediaplayer for my needs first
<elfy> good luck with that ... took me ages :)
<new_nick> ehehe
<new_nick> what about system settings? I would like to know how to turn up system's audio volume for example
<xubuntu23w> downloaded Xubunutu now what do I do?
<knome> xubuntu23w, burn it to a DVD or create a bootable USB stick
<xubuntu23w> what for I just want to run it
<bekks> xubuntu23w: For "running it", you need to create a bootable medium and boot it.
<knome> xubuntu23w, you can alternatively create a virtualized environment for it
<xubuntu23w> what does that mean?
<knome> that means you'll create a kind of sandbox for xubuntu where you run it under your main operating system
<xubuntu23w> you want me to go outside and build a sandbox?
<knome> maybe you should if you aren't taking our tips seriously.
<xubuntu23w> look I downloaded Xbunutu from the site and I have this folder filled with stuff that keeps saying I need a application and nothing in the install..installs
<knome> you got to realize xubuntu isn't a windows application
<knome> it is an operating system
<knome> i pointed you to the two ways you can try it
<knome> either create a DVD/USB, or run it in a virtualized environment
<knome> you can't run it "just like that"
<new_nick> is there a way to enable a searching feature within Xubuntu's default file manager?
<xubuntu23w> I downloaded Ubunutu and followed the screen prompts and it ran no problem why doesn't this work the same
<knome> xubuntu23w, i believe you were using wubi. xubuntu doesn't support wubi.
<xubuntu23w> isn't there something in this download to start it?
<knome> xubuntu23w, no
<new_nick> also, I deleted a large file (42GB) and it didn't end up in the recycling bin.. How so? This is no good..
<Unit193> new_nick: You can create a custom action in thunar, or use catfish for searching.  And depends on your settings and how you removed it.
<xubuntu23w> I have every linux system ever put out and none of them gave me this much trouble
<knome> xubuntu23w, is there something else we can help you with?
<xubuntu23w> just wanted to get this up and running so I could play with it..
<knome> xubuntu23w, you can't run it from windows like a windows executable
<xubuntu23w> this isn't windows its a stupid mac
<new_nick> Unit193: thunar-wise I have no idea how to accomplish that unfortunately. I don't know the right commands and I'd need a tutorial for that. As to deletion settings, I haven't set anything special. I need to know when files are going to end in the bin and when they aren't
<knome> xubuntu23w, ok, you can't run it from mac like a mac executable either
<xubuntu23w> then its as usless as any mac apple
<knome> xubuntu23w, i'm sorry for your disappointment
<Unit193> new_nick: As a general rule, shift+delete will remove it, as will right click+delete.  To move it to the trash, just 'delete', or right click+move to trash.
<new_nick> Unit193: ok I understand. I'm looking for the settings that relate to the trash bin but I can't find them
<xubuntu23w> just poped that disc in my emachine and up it poped and loading as I henpeck these keys
<new_nick> Unit193: is there a maximum size?
<knome> xubuntu23w, so you have a disc? try booting with it, eg. putting the disc in the drive and booting the computer
<Unit193> new_nick: I don't believe so, but I never use it.
<new_nick> also, could I use a different file manager?
<new_nick> like nautilus or nemo or.. kde's one whose name I forget
<xubuntu23w> loads on the emachine just like windows but not on this worthlessmac
<Unit193> dolphin, or LXDE's pcmanfm, yep.
<new_nick> can I simply install them from Software Center?
<Unit193> xubuntu23w: Intel mac though, right?
<xubuntu23w> no a2004 G4 from the trash can
<Unit193> Yeah that's not going to work, it's PPC.
<Unit193> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<xubuntu23w> its a 10.4 with dual 733 and 2Gmem on board and the disc is staight on for 32bit and the download is straight from Xbunutu in 32bit
<knome> 10.04 isn't supported any more
<new_nick> Unit193: speaking of shortcuts, how can I know what commands control system's audio volume level?
<xubuntu23w> what do I care at 72yrs I probaly won't out live it anyway
<knome> xubuntu23w, i don't care if you care or not, but it isn't supported and we can't help you with it
<xubuntu23w> thats not what Xubunutu says they said to ask you
<knome> no, http://xubuntu.org/help/ clearly states the supported releases; you are arguing with the wrong people here.
<new_nick> nobody knows? I have no clue...
<xubuntu23w> if we were arguing Id have you by throat, I came here for education
<knome> xubuntu23w, please drop the aggressive attitude.
<xubuntu23w> aggressiveness is the little minds of tweeters twoters and twirkers and I dont do those gay things
<knome> xubuntu23w, last warning before i'll have to remove you from the channel
<xubuntu23w> oh boy a take my ball and go home boy....now some one in american give me a list of instritions to follow
<xubuntu71w> waiting for that list
<new_nick> arrogant
<xubuntu71w> in american if you please
<knome> xubuntu71w, xubuntu 10.04 is not supported.
<xubuntu71w> I dont care if it isnt..I just want a instruction list so I can go play
<Unit193> new_nick: You were looking for keyboard shortcuts? Settings Manager > Keyboard, and then there's also some in Settings Manager > Window Manager > Keyboard.
<knome> xubuntu71w, you can search for it in the internet at your own risk. last time, 10.04 installations aren't supported on this channel
<new_nick> there they are!! Thank you
<knome> xubuntu71w, as a friendly suggestion, if ubuntu works for you, i would use and play with that
<xubuntu71w> Ive serched the net and they are no help
<knome> xubuntu71w, then you are on your own figuring it out
<new_nick> Unit193: I can only find parole's volume commands
<new_nick> is it hard to set system's volume through keyboard?
<Unit193> new_nick: Ah sorry, misunderstood you.  I'd use `amixer` for that.
<new_nick> this way whichever player I'm going to pick from the several alternatives there are I'm not going to freak out at changing the shortcuts :)
<new_nick> amixer --help to find out?
<xangua> you should be able to change your volume from your media keys
<new_nick> xangua that is right! I'm just not familiar with them because they didn't use to work in Windows XD go figure..
<new_nick> but anyway, amixer wouldn't help as far as I can read from the terminal "amixer --help"
<xangua> years ago media keys didn't work out of the box :P
<brainwash> new_nick: run "man amixer"
<new_nick> oh "man" is better
<new_nick> thank you
<Unit193> For this one?  Yes.  I use it in crontab to mute system sounds at night.
<new_nick> xangua, I used windows till one week ago XD
<new_nick> Unit193:  clever
<new_nick> I prefer turning off my speakers though
<new_nick> so.. amixer -R something?
<new_nick> well, most keyboards around have media keys but what about those that lack them?
<Unit193> In that case I just use the scroll wheel on the sound indicator (or volumeicon for the one I disabled pulse)
<new_nick> nice to know
<new_nick> I understand that configuring shortcuts isn't as easy as in other distros
 * Unit193 shrugs, works fine for me.
<new_nick> well.. I've been looking for the best distro for me since I dropped Windows as more and more people will do and coming from Kubuntu, Ubuntu, and Mint Xubuntu is the one that merges the customizing features of KDE (but it is more stable and looks better) with the benefits of lightweight DEs. This could be my definitive choice for my future steady OS. I'm just realizing not everything is very user-friendly so Lubuntu still sounds allu
<new_nick> excuse my English if I make mistakes
<Unit193> You were cut off at "Lubuntu still sounds all"
<new_nick> alluring in a way*
<new_nick> Lubuntu isn't very customizable though so Xubuntu still wins so far
<xubuntu71w> closed up the chickens, got a new cup of coffee, and a cigar and set my clock for 24/7 and here I am.waiting for that list in american, oops forgot to turn on dragon speaky so lets go. downloaded and have on disc Xubunutu linux live & install 32bit for powermac G4, waiting for instruc list on installing it.
<new_nick> xubuntu71w: you just have to realize that people don't have to help you, they do out of their kindness
<xubuntu71w> kindness would be to keep educating this oldmans mind
<new_nick> as long as they behave
<xubuntu71w> you dont set the rules for your elders
<new_nick> you don't get help if you're arrogant
<knome> xubuntu71w, please, drop the attitude
<knome> xubuntu71w, as new_nick said, everybody is a volunteer here, and i won't want to have the volunteers and other people put up with your attitude, so i will have to remove you again (and it's going to be harder to get back after that) if you continue it
<xubuntu71w> oh come on we can do this theasy way, sorry dragon doesnt always right the way I speak
<xubuntu71w> dancing girls that what you need, shall I bring them over
<knome> xubuntu71w, i gave you a fair deal, this is not what the deal was about
<Unit193> xubuntu71w: In addition to that, I already had the bot give you a link to PPC instructions.  A 32bit ISO isn't going to help you if it is indeed a G4, as those were PPC CPUs.  In that case, basically you'll have to install from the mini.iso, then install the xubuntu-desktop task.  As you clearly won't drop the attitude, it seems pretty pointless to try and help you too.
<xubuntu71w> dont want to be a member but thanks fgor the help that last line helped
<xubuntu71w> I knew you had in you bye bye.
<new_nick> what an idiot XD
<xubuntu71w> little boy and a little mind
<knome> new_nick, that isn't welcome either, though.
<new_nick> knome: I know.. it's just human
<xubuntu71w> that worked mini and tasking thanks for you time
<new_nick> gmusicbrowser isn't producing any sound... the rest of the system does though. How so? It's set to automatically detect the sound driver, and even by manually choosing the one I use (which I don't know so I tried them all) it still doesn't produce any sound even after restarting it
<new_nick> ok, I made it
<xubuntu71w> running just like I knew it should, thank you thank you....mind if I come here to play when Im bored...well maybe Ill just come anyway...
<knome> xubuntu71w, with better attitude next time then.
<xubuntu71w> additude has nothing to do with it, time is the factor at my age.
<new_nick> like you're going to die sooner if you treat others they way you should?
<knome> both, please just stop the nonsense
<knome> new_nick, well in your case, not nonsense nonsense, but offtopic...
<new_nick> thanks, it's just unfair because you help others for free
<xubuntu71w> but this is fun, need something as the pages load
<xubuntu71w> helped you before you were a glint in your daddys eye thats why you are living
<drc> ah daddy, I wanted to pet the troll :(
<new_nick> I should go now, thanks everyone for your help
<new_nick> bye bye
#xubuntu 2015-01-13
<pugsofwrath> This may be impossible, but I want to force OpenGL to update to the current version
<pugsofwrath> I have an older laptop, and can't play HL2 or TF2
<pugsofwrath> OpenGLis currently on 1.4 on my laptop
<pugsofwrath> I'll port this on a forum
<pugsofwrath> post
<bazhang> why do you need that version
<knome> bazhang, gone
<bazhang> hah yeah
<bazhang> perhaps he meant opencl
<knome> he might have very well meant opengl, hoping that would solve his isseus
<knome> *issues too
<superprower> Hi. Is there a way to turn on images in Elinks? I see this option in menu, but nothing happens. I tried links2, but when i start in in graphics mode (with -g key), it starts in new window, but i want to keep him in my guake terminal.
<Pici> I believe it should only work somewhere with framebuffer support, which is really just limited to the tty consoles (F1-F6).  There may be ways to emulate that in a terminal, but I'm not aware of any.
<Pici> superprower:
<Pici> %^
<superprower>  Another question. I installed SSH, in config file i changed port and disabled password auth., on phone i installed connect-bot and generated a key. Is this way OK or it is still not secured? I didn't copied any keys anywhere - i just connected, asked yes on "use a key?" or something like that and entered my password
<holstein> superprower: i personally created keys on computers.. tested the connection, *then* moved my keys to the phone in connectbot
<holstein> superprower: if the question is, "is this a safe solution?", it will work as advertised.. nothing about xubuntu, or the ubuntu ssh server package will make it more or less secure than it is upstream
<knome> i guess key auth is generally considered safer, considering you use keys with passphrases
<holstein> i think with any security questions, the answers are always a bit relative, and depend on the needs, and the work flow.. *many* users trust ssh
<holstein> knome: i used to double up.. a key with a passphrase :)
<knome> exactly what i meant :)
<holstein> but there are other "links in the chain"..
<knome> sure, but that's outside the scope of the connection safety
<holstein> i think the ususals.. no root logins, changing the default port, something that blocks IPs etc after certain failed attempts to login.. those help with the ssh server connection
<knome> the solution that blocks the connections in the safest way is not to use SSH ;>
<holstein> knome: :)
<rio_zenta> Hello. Can anyone test the "Action Buttons" plugin on the panel for me. Specifically, the "Lock Screen" option. Mine seems to not work anymore.
<rio_zenta> Or possibly never worked.
<rio_zenta> Hi?
<xubuntu29w> hi need help you guys dont help me every time i came here
<xubuntu29w> ??
<xubuntu29w> ?
<elfy> what with?
<rio_zenta> hi xubuntu29w
<xubuntu29w> just you guys quit and not answer e
<xubuntu29w> rio zenta
<rio_zenta> xubuntu29w, I will answer if you ask...
<xubuntu29w> yes
<xubuntu29w> ok
<xubuntu29w> the problem isOn my Xubuntu desktop the mouse cursor gets sometimes stuck in drag mode (hand symbol) and although the mouse cursor moves but the pointer does not. Does anybody has the same problem ? Is there a simple way out of it ? I am wondering if this is a bug or some (for me) hidden screen lock feature. The only way out of this hang is to switch to another tty and restart lightdm. The problem mostly appears when having Firef
<xubuntu29w> e Firefox window to another. I may press a button accidentally while doing this, but I am not aware of this.
<rio_zenta> xubuntu29w, screenshot??
<xubuntu29w> my machine is Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz,1GB RAM,Intel 946GZ Express Chipset Family.
<xubuntu29w> How to show screenshot here...?
<xubuntu29w> ?
<elfy> try turning off composting
<elfy> settings - window manager tweaks - compositor - first option
<xubuntu29w> elfy does it fixes it
<knome> xubuntu29w, try it
<elfy> xubuntu29w: no idea - I don't get the issue, just try it :)
<xubuntu29w> ok i will try
<xubuntu29w> is there is a problem with my wireless mouse
<xubuntu29w> or the pc
<elfy> oh
<elfy> well I would try a wired one see if you get the same issue
<xubuntu29w> ok thanks man you are the man who is online here
<xubuntu29w> other are just showing
<elfy> that's irc
<elfy> that's how it works
<elfy> I've been in the channel all day - just not reading it
<xubuntu29w> ok can i play games on xubuntu
<elfy> depends what - I'd have no idea - I don't play games on pc's
<xubuntu29w> elfy do you run xubuntu
<elfy> yes - please - just ask questions and when people who are reading can answer they will
<elfy> if you just want to chat then /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu29w> ok thanks by do fun in lithuania
<xubuntu26w> hi, I have some partitions I dont what they are because I want to delete them
<xubuntu26w> What can I delete here http://i.imgur.com/KjqwvHO.png I just want window partitions
<adrenaline_> You can delete linux-swap and your ext4 partition if you want to keep windows.
<xubuntu26w> adrenaline_: but what are the orther partitions ? like sda7 or sda5
<rio_zenta> why do you have so many partitions?
<rio_zenta> it is NTFS. basically storage.
<rio_zenta> You should see them in linux as external storage media
<xubuntu26w> Can i remove sda3 if i want just windows for the moment ?
<rio_zenta> xubuntu26w, I'd recommend you go through each partition physically to see what is inside them. Some may not be empty and contain important info
<xubuntu26w> rio_zenta: I see nothing I'm gonna try to mount them in home
<xubuntu79w> can I install a vivid package if I'm on trusty?
<knome> xubuntu79w, why would you want to do that?
<xubuntu79w> knome: I want to install mpv for trusty it's v 0.3.4-1 and for vivid 0.7.2-1
<knome> xubuntu79w, installing packages from other releases isn't really advisable, and definietly not supported
<knome> xubuntu79w, isn't there a PPA available?
<xubuntu79w> knome: look here http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/mpv for trusty I have this ppa ppa:mc3man/trusty-media ( https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-media )
<knome> so if you have the version from a PPA, why do you want the one from the vivid repository?
<xubuntu79w> knome: because they are a huge difference of version doesitmake any differences?
<xubuntu79w> ahre*
<xubuntu79w> there*
<knome> xubuntu79w, the ppa says it has 0.7.2 and you said vivid has the same version
<knome> okay
#xubuntu 2015-01-14
<rio_zenta> Does anybody know how to create a panel when using a single stretched screen across 2 monitors? My first screen has a panel but the second screen doesnt
<knome> rio_zenta, from panel properties, enable "span monitors"
<knome> rio_zenta, or create a new panel from that dialog.
<rio_zenta> knome, thanks. I was just tinkering and found it.
<rio_zenta> is there no way to make 2 separate ones though?
<knome> there is, just add a new panel from the top of that dialog
<knome> there is no way to *copy* a panel so you'd have the exact same one from the GUI
<knome> but you can definitely recreate it
<rio_zenta> knome, I found a lot of people asking for an option where 2 workspaces are shared between 2 monitors
<knome> right
<rio_zenta> do you think it's possible?
<rio_zenta> apart from launching 2 x-servers
<knome> rio_zenta, yes, but you'll need to create two virtual desktops
<knome> rio_zenta, i don't understand why people want it so badly though, in my opinion it doesn't bring much to the table and definitely isn't worth the hassle
<rio_zenta> knome, how so? It creates the opportunity to treat each screen as a sort of "terminal", but with the added power of being able to share things across them.
<knome> rio_zenta, i use a dual-screen setup and i never feel like i'd need that feature
<rio_zenta> how is your dual-screen setup? knome
<knome> how in what way?
<rio_zenta> Do you have the main screen and then all other screens on a "stretched" display? eg. "to the right of" and "to the left of" ?
<knome> yes, i have two similar monitors and they are one single virtual desktop
<rio_zenta> aah interesting. I have settled for that for now. the laptop screen and external monitor
<nw_nick> hi, I keep getting an error when mounting my DVD-ROM filesystem. The error I get is  this Error mounting /dev/sr0 at /media/macchina1/My Files: Command-line `mount -t "iso9660" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500" "/dev/sr0" "/media/myusername/My Files"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: /dev/sr0 is already mounted or 
<nw_nick> I'm not using it and I can't mount it in any other way I tried
<nw_nick> I'm currently using testdisk on a different device though, may it be its fault?
<nw_nick> is anybody there please?
<xubuntu27w> hi there
<xubuntu27w> I've got a pro-blem with the update-manager after installing a fresh xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu27w> http://pastebin.com/rbtUR9Kp
<xubuntu27w> here's the output.
<xubuntu27w> if I try to re install (or even do a dpkg reconfigure) it fails to.
<Unit193> xubuntu27w: Try  sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f
<xubuntu27w> ok
<xubuntu27w> @Unit193: nope ... http://pastebin.com/71v6vsmy
<xubuntu27w> I'm going mad- I've been trying to fix that for the past two hours :(
<Unit193> Don't know how  you got into the mess, but I'd purge both notifier and manager, then install them.
<xubuntu27w> Unit192: I tried that too and it says I can't do that because xubuntu-desktop depends on it
<xubuntu27w> really really odd.
<xubuntu27w> Never had that before
<Luyin> xubuntu27w: perhaps your installation medium has been broken and led to that error?
<xubuntu27w> @Luyin: but shouldn't the install simply fail then (and not go ahead?)
<Luyin> not necessarily
<xubuntu27w> hmmm... at the moment I am contemplating a re-install. But I've got shit to do :(
<Luyin> xubuntu27w: personally, I'd do that too. it's the least messy solution. and you don't have to do it now, if you can still use the computer. or, you could use a live distro and work from that. but perhaps someone else's got another helpful idea.
<xubuntu27w> Luyin, I sleep over that. It's just really annoying :(
<xubuntu07w> hi
<ochosi> sergio-br2: hey, just to let you know, i postponed all your workitems for elementary-xfce and released version 0.5, lemme know when/if you have time to contribute again
<sergio-br2> cool
<sergio-br2> yeah, I don't know when I will have time :p
<sergio-br2> what work itens?
<ochosi> https://github.com/shimmerproject/elementary-xfce/issues
<ochosi> mostly mimes and categories
<ochosi> the webapps i won't work on anytime soon
<sergio-br2> lol, i forgot it
<sergio-br2> heh
<sergio-br2> the only one I did was lua
<sergio-br2> ah, it's for 0.6 now, nice
<ochosi> you can still send a MR for that if it's ready
<ochosi> so it isn't lost
<sergio-br2> sorry for the absent all this time :p
<sergio-br2> ok
<ochosi> but yeah, i don't care about lua files too much tbh ;)
<ochosi> no problem
<xubuntu32w> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu32w> i need some help
<knome> just ask the question and if somebody knows the answer, they'll most likely reply
<superprower> Hi, how do i kill process in tty mode? TY for anwser
<superprower> Installed quake, launched it, but now i can't exit :D exit option won't work
<knome> superprower, kill pid
<knome> where pid is the process id
<knome> ps -A to list all pids
<superprower> ty
<xubuntu32w> my graphics is a 82855gm but my computer uses the standard vga adapter. Need to know how to install correct driver. Running Xubuntu 14.04
<knome> ps -A | grep quake helps find quakes pid
<xubuntu32w> my graphics is a 82855gm but my computer uses the standard vga adapter. Need to know how to install correct driver. Running Xubuntu 14.04
<knome> xubuntu32w, please don't repeat, we heard the question
<superprower> yeah, it's worked, thank's you
<xubuntu32w> i have tried to install ppa but doesn't wrk
<xubuntu32w> also installed mesa-utils cant find on my computer
<xubuntu32w> anyone find an answer
<xubuntu56w> I have a problem
<xubuntu32w> speak issue and someone will help
<cfhowlett> !ask | xubuntu56w
<ubottu> xubuntu56w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu56w> I did not found any HD player,now I play SMplayer,but sound and video up down 2 or 3 second,any one can said which one best..?
<xubuntu56w> VLC not good for my PC
<Shurhaian> Hello everybody. I've got an old Acer TravelMate laptop I've inherited and am trying to use for some basic word processing, but I can't get the wireless to connect despite ndiswrapper thinking it's working. Could anyone offer some help with that?
<holstein> Shurhaian: depending on how "new" you are, i may just get a USB dongle that "works out of the box" in linux
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> Shurhaian: using ndiswrapper can be a bit of a hack..
<holstein> i have used it with success, but, ideally, you can use a linux driver, native linux driver
<Shurhaian> ndiswrapper is installed, and the neti2220 driver THINKS the hardware is present. Hrm.
<Shurhaian> But it doesn't see ANY networks despite me being in an apartment complex that's lousy with them (my smartphone sure sees them).
<holstein> i say, if it has a network connection, wired, just plug that in and update the OS, and see if you are offered any drivers
<holstein> Shurhaian: run lspci and ifconfig, as suggested at !wifi and look for the chipset, and search by that..
<holstein> could be, its easy to use the device without the windows driver
<Shurhaian> Ah well; getting new hardware is a bit beyond my means at present. I'll try letting it update, and see if that helps the OTHER problem I was having - namely, trying to install LibreOffice failed (turned up a bunch of 404s).
<holstein> Shurhaian: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<holstein> ^ you'll need to be connected to the internet.. wired, since you are having issues with the wireless setup
<Shurhaian> Right, working through these. I haven't had a chance to get familiar with it yet, so I'm a bit slower than I otherwise might be. ^^;
<Shurhaian> Hm. Nothing there that I can see about InProComm chips, that's regrettable.
<Shurhaian> Erm... tried that sudo apt-get etc line, entered my password, and it eventually spit out: "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)" then "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<drc> Shurhaian: Did you sudo all <three> commands?
<Shurhaian> Oh. You're right, I did not. Sorry.
<Shurhaian> Alright, now it's proceeding.
<Shurhaian> holstein: thanks for the help. It's at least installing Libreoffice now, which it wasn't before. Seems the ndiswrapper driver for this card just doesn't want to behave, I'll take the USB dongle suggestion under consideration.
<daniel_____> hello?
<fabio> xfce4-volumed: how to change the volume step size?
<fabio> perhaps using the same alsamixer scale that is more proportional
<fabio> this is a big deal with large speakers
<fabio> (too loud volume from a step to one more)
<xubuntu39w> hello, is there a way to have Xubuntu mount exFAT drives as well?
<xubuntu39w> I get an error with an external hard disk, supposedly unknow filesystem
<xubuntu39w> I read that you could install exfat-fuse but maybe it isn't necessary?
<xubuntu39w> btw I can't really mount through exfat-fuse either..
<xubuntu39w> ok, now the filemanager itself can.. I don't know why the terminal for mount.ex-fat doesn't
<O_OniGiri> Hi there
<O_OniGiri> Yesterday I received my new laptop (HP ZBook 14) pre installed with Windows 8.1 using UEFI. Today I removed Windows and tried installing xubuntu, but I am getting errors after installation.
<O_OniGiri> I get an error message saying: No bootable image was found.
<O_OniGiri> Please help me.
<brainwash> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<O_OniGiri> I already tried following that link.
<O_OniGiri> Still getting same error.
<brainwash> sadly I'm not that familiar with uefi
<SuperPrower> Hello. I used to hear about terminal - multi-window like programm, but i can't find it know. Anybody heard about something like this? It's not realy multi-window, it's terminals in terminal
<brainwash> google returns some search results which indicate that HP's uefi implementation is somewhat broken
<brainwash> O_OniGiri: I assume that you've already searched the interwebs, right?
<O_OniGiri> yeah
<SuperPrower> It's not the terminal, it's terminal programm*
<brainwash> O_OniGiri: I suggest that you ask in #ubuntu also, because it's not a xubuntu specific issue
<O_OniGiri> will try brainwash,  thanks
<brainwash> SuperPrower: a terminal multiplexer?
<SuperPrower> Not sure that i know what are you talking about, give me few secs pls
<brainwash> SuperPrower: like https://launchpad.net/terminator
<SuperPrower> This was TWIN (Textmode Window Environment) programm, but it looks like frozed. Is there any alternatives?
<elfy> beat me to it ...
<SuperPrower> and, brain, how do i write to you like you write to me? i'm prefer irssi, so i can't click your nick
<brainwash> type the first letters of a user nick and then hit the TAB key for auto completion
<SuperPrower> brainwash: oh, ty
<brainwash> so, twin is a text based terminal emulator + window manager
<SuperPrower> brainwash: yeah, so, all i could find it's very old articles. It's not in repos, and it's sourceforge site seems to be deleted. Is there an similliar programm? This is not really important, but still, i wan't to try something like that.
<brainwash> SuperPrower: you can download the source code and compile it http://sourceforge.net/projects/twin/
<brainwash> SuperPrower: actually https://github.com/cosmos72/twin
<max12345> so... apt doesn't update my texmaker from 4.1 to 4.1.1 automatically. Why? Is this something I have to look out for?
<max12345> that software just doesn't update like that?
<brainwash> max12345: what does "apt-cache policy texmaker" return?
<elfy> max12345: in trusty texmaker will stay at 4.1-1
<elfy> versions of software generally don't change within a release
<SuperPrower> brainwash: eeh.. so.. i downloaded zip from github, then in folder i run "./confige", next "make", and got many errors. Maaany errors. TY, anyway, it's almost night, so i'll read errors later.
<max12345> installed 4.1-1 candidate 4.1-1
<brainwash> SuperPrower: some dev packages are missing I guess. these packages are needed to build software
<max12345> well ok but 4.1-1's copyright is from 2013... wouldn't that put it way back?
<brainwash> max12345: you could upgrade to 14.10 (4.3-1) or request a backport of the newer version for 14.04
<max12345> Hm I guess that makes sense... having the long term support version not update everything all the time... Didn't think about that
<drc> SuperPrower: If you DL an app from the official repos, or use a .deb to install an app, these dependencies are mostly taken care of for you.  DL'ing the source and compiling...not so much.  If you are lucky the build will stop and tell you what it's missing.  Add that dependency, then restart the original build.  BTW, these dependencies can you several layers deep (i.e., a dependency will have another dependency...ad nausium).
<elfy> there is a ppa for newer version of texmaker - but - you're at the maintainers mercy and there are a whole bunch of other packages at the same place
<elfy> max12345: ^^
<max12345> It's ok now that I know I have to manually check for updates in case something doesn't work. I was just confused because I assumed I was up to date automatically and that that included all my programs.
<elfy> max12345: depends how you installed it originally, if you used apt then it will check for updates - but it will only update to what's in the repo's
#xubuntu 2015-01-15
<boxes> hi everyone, anybody there? I don't seem to be able to mount any disk image with Xubuntu. I always get errors. I need to mount a disk image I have on my drive so that I can use it with VirtualBox
<boxes> I haven't found any guide that really helped, even though they were many
<boxes> the disk image is a 12GB img file, is it something too weird to accomplish?
<boxes> the /dev/loop0 is read-only but all the gui software I used seemed there was nothing wrong with mounting it yet nothing ever showed up in file manager
<boxes> by the way the file manager itself isn't very stable, it crashes a lot and its mounting feature is a bit sloppy, is it common? May that be messing up my devices?
<boxes> please, I installed Linux because I knew that I could easily set up a virtual machine with my old computer inside
<boxes> I need it
<boxes> is anybody there please?
<nomic> you can mount with nfs
<nomic> set up an nfs share --- the volumes you want to share are set up in the file /etc/exports
<boxes> apt-get install nfs?
<nomic> /home/user 192.168.1.66(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<nomic> sudo apt-get install nfs-common nfs-kernel-server portmap
<nomic> get all of those .. nfs-kernel-server on the server machine
<nomic> nfs-common and portmap on the client
<nomic> then set up your share in /etc/exports
<boxes> server, that is to say the host-physical machine?
<nomic> ensure that you can see the ip address
<boxes> from within the virtual machine?
<nomic> you need to set up your drive machine as a server
<nomic> then mount it from the virtualbox
<boxes> and 192.168.1.66 is?
<nomic> ip addresses of your machine - see them through ifconfig
<nomic> im talking about mounting a volume so it is visible from one machine to the other -- a volume is a directory tree
<boxes> I think this is out of my reach really
<nomic> what do you want to achieve
<boxes> I need some tutorials for this
<nomic> nfs will share files (volumes) between machines 'network filing system'
<boxes> just my laptop disk image running inside a virtual machine
<nomic> right
<boxes> ok
<nomic> the virtual machine boots xubuntu
<nomic> your laptop machine - is set up as an "nfs server2
<nomic> do what i sazid install using apt-get
<boxes> my real machine boots xubuntu, my virtual will boot XP
<nomic> the server sets up /etc/exports
<nomic> /home/user 192.168.1.66(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)       <- the ip address is that of the client machine
<boxes> is it really necessary that I run Xubuntu inside Xubuntu virtualized?
<nomic> you need to (within virtualbox) set up a "bridged adaptor" so you can see the ip address in virtualbox
<nomic> it is not set up by default
<nomic> not sure why you want it
<boxes> the virtual machine boots xubuntu, you said
<boxes> ?
<nomic> can run xubuntu/windows / any OS In virtualbox
<nomic> a 2nd machine
<nomic> a complete machine within your machine
<boxes> I know, I already installed XP because I wanted to see if my RAM was enough and it is
<nomic> why do you need it
<boxes> Xubuntu (real) -> XP virtual
<nomic> so you run xp within the virtual machine?
<nomic> to share files you need a product called "samba" - to share files between linux and windows
<boxes> for all my little softwares I used in XP and all my XP preferences..
<nomic> samba = "smb"
<boxes> I already have samba, working on smb:///
<nomic> cool
<boxes> I mean, it was built-in.. I did nothing
<boxes> Do you really think I need all this server-sharing thing? I thought I could just find a way to easily mount an image like I did with daemon tools or something
<boxes> I'm no expert unfortunately
<boxes> why can't I just mount things via the GUIs? I tried Furious ISO mounter and an extension for the Disk Manager from GNOME
<boxes> neither made it
<boxes> nor via terminal
<nomic> if you set up an xubuntu in a virtualbox - it is a completely separate physical machine
<nomic> like it is sitting on your desk next to you, another PC
<nomic> you need "network filking system" to share files between linux machines
<nomic> filing
<boxes> with its own network card and physical address so?
<nomic> wireless
<nomic> otherwise the ca
<nomic> yes, they have their own ip addressses
<nomic> inet addresss (wirless wlan0)
<nomic> nothing is setup up custom, for virtualbox
<boxes> so without nfs I cannot share anything to any other linux PC?
<nomic> no
<nomic> you can transfer individual files by using ssh
<nomic> scp
<nomic> better nfs - then you have a volume mounted
<boxes> really? I didn't know.. since samba worked I believed that linux-to-linux would have been even easier
<nomic> it is easy
<nomic> you just need to know how to set up nfs
<boxes> so tomorrow with some work I'll look into nfs setup
<nomic> as I said - on your virtualbox - set up the "bridged adaptro"
<nomic> so it has an ip addres
<boxes> ok, but I will still need to actually mount my disk image
<boxes> so the problem persists I think..?
<nomic> "Bridged Adapter
<nomic> Under the Bridged Adapter, your virtual machines behave as any other computer on the network where the hosting system resides; it bridges the virtual and physical networks. The outside world can directly communicate with the guest machine."
<nomic> http://catlingmindswipe.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/how-to-virtualbox-networking-part-two.html
<nomic> when you have exported your machine that contains the virtual machine
<nomic> you can then mount the exported volume
<boxes> yes thank you, it just doesn't mount anything so far
<boxes> now I know how to share my drive and that's useful
<nomic>  mount 192.168.1.71:path on vm    mount point path  -o rsize=32768,wsize=32768,intr,noatime  <- all that crap at the end speeds it up
<boxes> but I still need to understand why it just fails to mount everything
<boxes> ok I'm copying it thank you
<nomic> plenty of people have been there before -- look it up
<nomic> there is ubuntu forums
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<boxes> is the xubuntu file manager a sloppy one anyway? Because it even fails at booting usb drives or dvds
<boxes> often times
<nomic> efficient to leave questions over night - get a thread going - so when you wake up in the morning - people (experts), have looked at your problem
<nomic> the forum is a very busy place
<nomic> i've never had a problem
<boxes> ok, I'll try my best to express in English and will write them at 10pm (US Time Zone) which should be 4am here
<boxes> tomorrow I'll do
<boxes> maybe my country's community isn't totally dead though ;)
<boxes> thanks for your help
<boxes> I have got to go now
<boxes> bye nomic
<nomic> ok
<xubuntu64w> hello
<xubuntu64w> can someone help me with something
<xubuntu64w> i have recordmydesktop compiled with jack, but i don't know what channels to use to record
<linuxwarrior> hi all
<linuxwarrior> I thinking about to switch to linux. I like xubuntu so far but a friend of mine told me that there's a vicious trojan names Turla going around and that linux is not that safe as advertised.
<linuxwarrior> I was wondering if it's true and do i need antivirus software as well?
<cfhowlett> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<linuxwarrior> okay
<linuxwarrior> thank you
<cfhowlett> linuxwarrior, no OS is invulnerable, but linux is vastly more secure than windows.  you can always dualboot
<linuxwarrior> thanks cfhowlett
<linuxwarrior> I'm trying to get away completly from Windows
<linuxwarrior> had too much problems in the past
<linuxwarrior> and I'm lookin g for an alternative
<linuxwarrior> Mac is not an option, crazy expensive
<cfhowlett> linuxwarrior, you are a perfect dualboot candidate
<linuxwarrior> okay
<linuxwarrior> i will give it a try. Are you also dualbooting?
<cfhowlett> linuxwarrior, for years, 99% ubuntu
<linuxwarrior> wow
<linuxwarrior> I guess you only boot in windows for work
<linuxwarrior> I want to use linux fulltime and xubuntu is not dofficult
<linuxwarrior> I thought it would be more difficult but it's not that hard really, don't know why my friends keep saying its for hackers and dont use it it's not good, but I like it
<cfhowlett> linuxwarrior, not for work, there a few things that require windows ... VERY few
<cfhowlett> *cough* friends a tool *cough*
<sidi> knome, i need backlog.
<cfhowlett> linuxwarrior, no that was mean.  he's just ignorant of the facts.  don't worry about it.  test linux for yourself
<linuxwarrior> I will my friend
<linuxwarrior> thanks for your advice
<linuxwarrior> Have a nice day
<linuxwarrior> i will install xubuntu now
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<teward> does xubuntu use network manager, and has anyone seen a connection-dropping problem in multiple-access-point environments with one SSID?
<pacija> hi... i was instructed on #ubuntu-bugs to ask here regarding my problem with Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7260, REV=0x144
<pacija> it drops packets, or entire connection frequently (once in a few minutes) in environments where there are multiple APs with same SSID
<pacija> any advice on how to fix it? or at least how to submit bug report?
<cfhowlett> pacija, thought you already filed a bug
<brainwash> pacija: bug 1354975
<ubottu> bug 1354975 in Unity Linux "iwlwifi Intel 7260 Wifi disconnects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354975
<pacija> thanx guys, bug was filed by someone else but hopefully i will benefit from it as well
<pacija> unfortunately, i don't see how do i fix it
<pacija> should i upgrade kernel and firmware?
<LazyO> hi, i've installed xubuntu on my laptop, using ssd as storage device. Every time I boot up the device it does a file system check. how can i avoid that?
<pacija> ok i disabled powesave, let's see if things get any better
<pacija> thank you for pointing me to bug page
<LazyO> hi, i've installed xubuntu on my laptop, using ssd as storage device. Every time I boot up the device it does a file system check. how can i avoid that?
<pacija> i have xubuntu with ssd as well, without problem you are mentioning
<LazyO> or at least change that behaviour to every third boot
<pacija> i'd say your system does not get halted cleanly
<pacija> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2109397
<elfy> generally if it's checking each time that can often mean that it's finding something and then not fixing it
<LazyO> pacija: I always shutdown via desktop button ;-)
<LazyO> elfy: I thought that too, but can't find what went wrong. As far as I remember, it started sometime. But I can't say what I did before
<pacija> Lazy0: try booting it from live CD/USB, and do fsck
<elfy> +1 to that
<LazyO> elfy: yes, i think I have to try that
<LazyO> pacija: thanks for the URL. I have to check my fsatb for the tmpfs extensions
<pacija> np hope it helps
<LazyO> we'll see. but I have to do it later. Still at work with some free time. But LT is @ home :(
<pacija> btw i'd say that disabling power saving on my intel wifi card gave good results... no connection drop in more than 15 minutes!
<LazyO> pacija: I sometimes also have dropped connections with wifi. I have two ap running and sometimes it seems to change the ap. Then conns are lost and I'm offline for some seconds
<LazyO> pacija: but i have lot of traffic and so i think power saving is not in charge
<pacija> Lazy0: this was happening even when I fixed BSSID in connection settings
<pacija> now after I disabled powersave I think I sense improvement :)
<pacija> but this is limited to my hardware combination of course
<LazyO> pacija: I understand. But I just wanted to mention my experiences here ;-)
<pacija> cool, thx
<LazyO> yw
<superprower> Hi. When i got my PC and phone in one network, i can connect to PC by ssh with username@hostname:port. But i want to connect when i'm not at home. How can i do that?
<holstein> superprower: depends on your networking configuration.. try http://blog.trackets.com/2014/05/17/ssh-tunnel-local-and-remote-port-forwarding-explained-with-examples.html
<superprower> holstein: you see, i using connect-bot on phone, and can't use any commands but user@host:port.
<holstein> superprower: you can, and i have used connectbot to connect in when i have my server configured properly
<superprower> holstein: okay, ty.
<holstein> superprower: the issue is, you dont know all of those variables.. your user, you know.. but, the host will be the ip where the server is running, and the port will be where you have the server running on the network, and in the case of most home networks, a port forwarded to the server running on the network
<holstein> superprower: i suggest *not* doing this casually.. its not trivial and folks actually pull salaries to "harden" or maintain systems like that
<holstein> superprower: you *can*, and i have, setup port forwarding, or put the server in the "DMZ" of the router, *if*, you  have access to the router or modem like that where your server is, and *if* you are allowed to do that with the ISP envolved, and its not breaking any terms of service to run a server
<holstein> superprower: i used a shell provider for years, while i was without a home network, or server to run https://freeshell.de/
<holstein> there is a *good* reason why i cant just look at your ip, which is listed above where you /joined the channel, and start hacking at port 22 and gain access to your ssh server.. its a security risk to facilitate what you are wanting to do
<superprower> holstein: i have a simple router, sharing wi-fi and localy connected to my pc. things you say not so clean to me, but thank you anyway - i didn't need this really, just wan't to try. I'll google about port forwarding. And yes, i changed port and set key auth :)
<holstein> superprower: if its working locally, and not from the internet side, then, you may also *not* be allowed from your isp. they can block whatever port you are using.. they dont promise you anything more than internet access..
<xubuntu54w> hi how do i see my windows sever hardrive and play music or movies from without using xbmc
<holstein> !samba | xubuntu54w
<ubottu> xubuntu54w: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<xubuntu54w> tahnks
<xubuntu54w> i have just install samba but cant find it to configure it
<holstein> xubuntu54w: you'll setup the share,a nd connect
<holstein> xubuntu54w: i'll use gigolo
<xubuntu15w> how do i edit samba file sever
<holstein> xubuntu15w: i dont
<holstein> xubuntu15w: you state the windows server is the server.. you'll share the windows share there.. i use gigolo to connect to the samba share
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (utopic), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<holstein> its a nice/easy gui for connecting to various servers
<xubuntu15w> what is the password for default keyring
<holstein> xubuntu15w: should be, what you set it to.. what are you referring to? what is prompting you for a password? have you tried the user pass?
<xubuntu15w> itrying to connect to windows server
<xubuntu15w> i dont know what i set my keyring to
<holstein> xubuntu15w: try using gigolo
<holstein> install it, and point gigolo, in the GUI, to the ip of the windows server.. make sure you can ping the machines from eash other
<holstein> each*
#xubuntu 2015-01-16
<RockLee> Does anyone know how to make Xtreme Download Manager open videos in VLC instead of Parole?
<holstein> RockLee: is vlc set as default?
<holstein> can you just download with the download manager? and not click on files in it?
<RockLee> @holstein yes, all my other videos open with vlc. When I choose open in XDM, they all open in Parole.
<holstein> !info xdman
<ubottu> Package xdman does not exist in utopic
<holstein> RockLee: you can ask the creators of the project.. otherwise, it may something hard coded into it..
<RockLee> I had a feeling that was the case, since I didn't see any options to change it in the settings. Thanks holstein.
<captainfantastic> is it possible to show panels on both laptop and external display?
<BalTun> hello men
<BalTun> i need some help
<cfhowlett> !ask | BalTun
<ubottu> BalTun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BalTun> ok, in xfce periodicaly turnes off ability to change language. how i can restart deamon which do this function without restarting whole system ?
<BalTun> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu14w> I have a basic question about installing xubuntu.
<knome> ask away
<xubuntu14w> How do I get my computer to boot from the DVD that I burned?
<knome> if it doesn't do that automatically, try looking at the BIOS for the boot priority
<xubuntu14w> I told it in the Setup menu to boot from the DVD, and it did not.
<knome> how did you burn the DVD?
<xubuntu14w> It booted as usual with Windows 7.
<xubuntu14w> I just downloaded the .iso file onto the DVD, and told the computer to burn it, which it did.
<knome> just to make sure, does the file listing tell there are something else than just the .iso file?
<xubuntu14w> No, there is only the one file.
<knome> ok, then you've burned it wrong
<knome> you will need the burning application to burn the ISO file contents into the DVD
<cfhowlett> xubuntu14w, no USB??
<knome> xubuntu14w, here's a guide to do that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xubuntu14w> I was literally about to post that link to you.  I did the first option that is listed under Windows 7.
<xubuntu14w> Should I ignore that and just do the
<xubuntu14w> Infra Recorder method?
<knome> that's weird, because it should work
<knome> if you have an extra (or -R) DVD, sure
<xubuntu14w> I am using a DVD-R.  I could probably get my hands on another one.
<xubuntu14w> Would burning the DVD normally make second file appear on the DVD?  Because all I had put on it was the .iso file.
<knome> you can use the same DVD-R naturally
<knome> there should be multiple files and directories on the DVD when it's burnt correctly
<xubuntu14w> Is there any reason I wouldn't see the files even if they were there?
<xubuntu14w> Just to be a bit more precise, I downloaded the .iso file onto the DVD.  Then I right-clicked on the file and selected "burn to disc."  Was there anything else I was supposed to do?
<elfy> you shouldn't download it to the DVD - you need to burn image to disc from the file that's on the pc
<knome> xubuntu14w, you would see the files on the DVD if they are there
<knome> xubuntu14w, also see what elfy said
<xubuntu14w> So what I should have done was not drag the file onto the disk, and then tell it to burn to disc, but just tell it to burn to disc from the directory I downloaded the file to?
<knome> xubuntu14w, tell it to burn the DVD from the contents of the ISO file, that's usually referred as "burn (disc) image"
<knome> xubuntu14w, the ISO file is just a container for the files you need on the DVD, that's why burning the ISO file itself doesn't work
<xubuntu14w> Sorry I misspoke, I did mean "burn disc image," not "burn to disc."
<knome> yes
<knome> that's correct, with that option the burner application extracts the files from the ISO file when burning
<xubuntu14w> I believe that's what I did...
<knome> if you have only the ISO file on the DVD, then you didn't, or something in the process went wrong
<xubuntu14w> Yeah, that's why I confused.  I know it didn't work, but there are almost no steps in the process.  This is supposed to be the easiest thing.
<xubuntu14w> Just to make sure I understand your suggestion correctly, you're saying I shouldn't have downloaded the file, dragged it to the disc directory, and then right clicked and selected burn disc image,.
<knome> xubuntu14w, that's correct
<xubuntu14w> Instead I should have just downloaded and selected "burn disc image" without dragging it.
<knome> xubuntu14w, correct
<xubuntu14w> I'll do that.  If this doesn't work either, I should probably try using Infra Recorder, correct?
<knome> maybe
<knome> xubuntu14w, tell us how it goes after you've done it, and good luck
<xubuntu14w> Thank you for the help.
<knome> you're welcome
<willylejardinier> hello everyone is there an IRC channel # xubuntu.fr thank you
<knome> !fr | willylejardinier
<ubottu> willylejardinier: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<knome> willylejardinier, only #ubuntu-fr, but they can answer questions about xubuntu as well
<willylejardinier> ok thanks
<willylejardinier> bye
<aicasn> hey folks - can anyone recommend a system-wide sound equalizer? i have a concert playing via youtube and the trebble is way too high
<brainwash> aicasn: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.html
<brainwash> I did not test it though
<aicasn> was just reading about that one. seems to be ubiquitous
<natus_> How to disable wireless connection on startup? Ihave only  ethernet connection and everytime I must disable it myself
<natus_> I find this command line from an irc but I don't know what to think about it : dbus-send --system --type=method_call --print-reply \    --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager \    org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:org.freedesktop.NetworkManager \     string:WirelessEnabled variant:boolean:$bool_state
<holstein> i would just disable my NIC in the bios, or just remove the connection that is connecting
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/154880/how-to-disable-enable-automatically-connecting-to-wifi shows the tickbox i would look for in the GUI
<natus_> holstein: tx what is an org folder ?
<holstein> natus_: in reference to what?
<natus_> holstein: connection path
<holstein> natus_: why not use the GUI, and untick "autoconnect" ?
<holstein> where are you reading "org folder" ?
<natus_> holstein: i know that i want a script or something like that saying to my computer everytime "when you start, click on "disable wifi""
<natus_> holstein: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-send.1.html
<holstein> natus_: if, what you want is, you  hit the button, and the wifi doesnt connect, just tick the box that disables auto-connection
<holstein> if what you want is, the wifi off all the time, disble it in the bios, or blacklist the wifi module, or, remove the hardware, and use a USB device you can remove easily
<natus_> holstein: but if i disable wifi in bios i'll be not able to able it on ubuntu?
<holstein> natus_: personally, for me, on my machines with wifi, i reboot them typically every few months, so, just diabling in the GUI makes it disabled when i wake it up
<natus_> holstein: I live in a campus I have only ethernet connection I use wifi only when i'm outside when I boot everytime I see "wifi network connections" even if ubuntu choose ethernet connection
<holstein> natus_: click on "disable" or disable the wifi in the bios, or use the function keys to turn off the wifi, or remove the wifi device from the machine, or black list the wifi module
<holstein> natus_: ubuntu wont automatically join any networks.. and if you want to join one, and click untick "automatically join", it wont connect automatically
<natus_> holstein: if i add sudo ifdown wlan0  rc.locas does it mean I must reboot to reactivate the card or I can do it in gui directly
<holstein> natus_: if you untick the "autoconnect" checkbox, when you boot, the wifi will not be connected.. and it will not autojoin other networks..
<holstein> natus_: you need not sudo anything, or add a script to boot the machine and have it not connect over wifi
<natus_> holstein: It is the case holstein It doesn't connect to wifi connections because there are only ethernet avaible what i'm trying to do is disabling the wifi card no more "wifi networks" but when I want to reactivate it I can do it without rebooting
<holstein> natus_: sure.. just click on whatever network you want to connect to
<holstein> natus_: the device is on, you boot.. the connections you *dont* want to autoconnect to are set as such in the gui.. you are not connected or connecting to wifi.. all is as you wish
<holstein> *then* when you want to connect, you click on the connection you want to join
<xubuntu57w> I've got a question about connecting to wi-fi while installing xubuntu.
<xubuntu57w> Are there some common reasons why, when I'm prompted to give the password of my wi-fi network and then I enter it and click "continue," that the installation program would say I'm not connected to the internet?
<ochosi> xubuntu57w: are you sure the password is correct? maybe different keyboard layout or something?
<xubuntu57w> I'm very very sure.  It is even showing up correctly in the prompt.
<ochosi> not sure what else it would be then...
<drc> xubuntu57w: And just to be complete, you're sure it's trying to connect to the WiFi network that you are giving the correct password, not, say, your neighbors?
<xubuntu57w> Actually, I got it to work.  I looked back at the monitor, and more options popped up.  I can't explain what happened, but I guess that's moot now.
<xubuntu57w> Thanks for the help.  This is me taking the linux plunge.
<drc> At least it solved. And everybody starts out with less than complete knowledge...the test is to not stay at that low level :)
<drc> s/low/lower/
<torejls> im first time user of xubuntu. and a linux noob in general. can someone please help med install gfx driver for AMD HD 4830? :/
<deshipu> !amd | torejls
<deshipu> argh
<deshipu> torejls: wait, do you need a driver for that card?
<torejls> yes, but i cannot google how too :/
<drc> torejls: I think deshipu meant "why do you need a driver for that card", indicating that the open source drivers should work fine.
<torejls> so it should work with steam? i havent installed steam tho. im about too
<torejls> to*
<brainwash> torejls: you can only use the open source driver unless you have an old installation of xubuntu 12.04 which still supports the proprietary driver
<brainwash> the open source driver is installed and used by default
<torejls> alright. thanks :)
<brainwash> also, please join #ubuntu-steam if you have questions about steam
<torejls> just last question. so then i understand that the open source driver that followed the installation provides 3d accelerating?
<brainwash> torejls: it does
<torejls> splendid
<brainwash> torejls: if you are looking for some benchmark results -> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=search&q=radeon
<torejls> thanks, will take a peak :)
#xubuntu 2015-01-17
<Maxime_> hi every one, when i try to install xubuntu, the installation just don't go on, when "create file for ext4 for mount" can some one help me
<holstein> Maxime_: sure, i can make some suggestions..
<holstein> i would start by confirming the downloaded ISO..
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Maxime_> I already install it with the same pendrive
<Maxime_> excuse me for my english, i am a french canadian, so maybe i will make some mistake, but i understand very well english :D
<holstein> then, i would look at my installation media.. i would either run the integrety check, in the menu, or, i would just take the USB/media to another box
<holstein> but, if you say the media worked on another box, then, its likely that i would then look at the machine in question
<holstein> i would start with the memtest in the menu of the live media.. then, i would run a smart test from the live media on the hard drive
<holstein> if the hard drive or ram is bad, you can see odd messages/errors/behavior
<Maxime_> I install the linux last week in this machine. It was on a old 40gig drive. Now i want to install it on a 1.5 TB. It is maybe to big for a ext4 extention???
<holstein> Maxime_: if you think so, make a smaller one, and test.. i dont think so.. i think its more likely a bad drive, or cable
<holstein> Maxime_: when i quickly search the internet for the size restriction, read that 16tb's is the size.. i have several 1gb ext4 partitions
<Maxime_> I will test it on my Windows Machine. Do you know an app that can make a ext4 partition in windows ???
<holstein> Maxime_: the live iso that you are using can run on the windows machine, and make whatever you like with gparted
<Maxime_> ok cool ... thanks for the help. I am in the installation right now...
<holstein> Maxime_: otherwise, i wouldnt install linux on partitions i make in windows.. just as i wouldnt do it the other way around
<holstein> no need for it, anyways
<Maxime_> i see something
<Maxime_> (process:10949): GLib-CRITICAL **:g_slice_set_config: assertion "sys_page_size == 0' failed
<Maxime_> someone undestand this ????
<holstein> Maxime_: what did the smart test i suggested you run show?
<holstein> Maxime_: usually, i let those run for about 2 hours or more on drives that size..
<Maxime_> i don't now how to do it :/
<holstein> Maxime_: as i said, i use the live iso/usb, and i run a smart test
<holstein> Maxime_: the process still looks like this.. http://linuxhub.net/2010/09/scan-your-hard-disk-with-gsmartcontrol-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<Maxime_> ok yes, i didn't do it... i will do it now ... Thank you
<clumsy_bot> Plymouth keeps crashing on startup. Is there anything I should be looking at?
<clumsy_bot> Fresh install and on first bootup it crashes.
<holstein> clumsy_bot: i'll just upgrade. have you? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ..then, i'll test again
<clumsy_bot> holstein: Alright, I'll look into that.
<mamal> Hi. I have a problem with Xubuntu style. It's driving me mad.
<mamal> Many of my applications style looks ugly like this.
<mamal> https://mega.co.nz/#!DIEBxLBK!O8vrzu3AIwtGArDKicNDRDTSBKh8s4kUzqGUbEuyooU
<mamal> They look like windows classic (or worse)
<mamal> What's the problem? How can I change theme to GTK style?
<clumsy_bot> mamal: Most likely Numix bugging out.
<cfhowlett> mamal, settings > appearance ...
<mamal> clumsy_bot, cfhowlett: It's not Numix. It's Greybird... I have this problem in all of my styles. :<
<clumsy_bot> mamal: Really? Weird.
<clumsy_bot> mamal: The Window style is definitely Numix though.
<mamal> clumsy_bot: Is there any file or sth. to edit for changing window style?
<clumsy_bot> mamal: Settings > Appearance as cfhowlett suggested is one way.
<cfhowlett> mamal, settings > window manager
<clumsy_bot> mamal: GTK & Icon fall under Appearance, Window styles fall under Window Manager.
<mamal> clumsy_bot, cfhowlett: Changing window manager does not affect inner elements style too. It only changes title bars and buttons.
<mamal> Window manager style*
<cfhowlett> mamal, ALL of the elements are customizable.
<clumsy_bot> mamal: That's correct. GTK & Icons are under Appearance.
<mamal> I just don't get it why inside the Xubuntu apps, changing window manager style works but in other apps (like VLC, or any 3rd party app) it does not.
<cfhowlett> mamal, also see:  http://xfce-look.org/
<clumsy_bot> mamal: Doesn't VLC use Qt for theming?
<mamal> clumsy_bot: Probably.
<clumsy_bot> mamal: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_Look_for_Qt_and_GTK_Applications
<mamal> Hmm..
<mamal> I have installed zsh as my default shell. Maybe it's the reason. Hm?
<mamal> Environment variables lost. And BOOM!
<clumsy_bot> I'm hard pressed to believe the choice of default shell would affect GTK styles.
<cfhowlett> non-related
<mamal> FIXED!
<mamal> just installed qtcurve. It's fixed!
<clumsy_bot> mamal: Nice. :)
<mamal> Thank you clumsy_bot (:
<xubuntu33w> When i look at the update details before i start the update, the text is disaphere and i can only see some fragments. it happens with xubuntu and lubuntu. hvat can be wrong ?
<xubuntu33w> The universal usb installer ?
<cfhowlett> !details | xubuntu33w
<ubottu> xubuntu33w: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu33w> When i click on the detail on the update box. The text are gone, there is only some fragments. I can not se what there will be downloaded. But else it works fine.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu33w, update from the terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xubuntu33w> the updates works fine beside this.
<xubuntu33w> Im using xubuntu and lubuntu. it cud be a common thing for both of them.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu33w,  trigger the update information with this NON-sudo command:  apt-get -s dist-upgrade              -s = "sandbox" = just testing
<SuperPrower> Hi. If i have installed grub with xubuntu, can i skip this channel, when install arch linux? I tried asking this on arch channel, but i couldn't send anything.
<bazhang> which did you install first
<SuperPrower> Windows, then Xubuntu, now i want install arch just for some experiments and fun
<bazhang> make sure that arch update grub
<bazhang> in buntu it's a set command, check the arch wiki for the equivalent
<SuperPrower> bazhang: ty, it's no problem for google a command
<bazhang> arch wiki <---- search term
<bazhang> or: arch update grub
<SuperPrower> Hey, can anybody say pls, why can't i write to #archlinux? i'm logined in freenode, but still i get "can't send to channel"
<cfhowlett> SuperPrower, ask #freenode
<SuperPrower> cfhowlett: lol i forgot to verify lol, ty anyway
<cfhowlett> SuperPrower, happy2help!
<xubuntu95w> Hi, I have a dual monitor setup. My main monitor with the panel and most of the windows on has a resolution of 1920x1080. My second monitor  is used for less important windows which I drag over from the first monitor when I need to look at two things at once. However, when I turn on my computer, the resolution of the big main monitor is a lot less and the second display has a mirrored output of the main one but looks like a good 
<xubuntu95w> I am running xubuntu, how do I fix this so that on the logon screen the main monitor has its normal resolution?
<bekks> xubuntu95w: Which GPU do you use, and which driver for it?
<xubuntu95w> How do I find that out?
<xubuntu95w> @bekks how do I find out what GPU im using? It's an inbuilt one, I dont have a separate graphics card
<bazhang> lspci in terminal
<xubuntu95w> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Complex 00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) I/O Memory Management Unit 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7560D]
<xubuntu95w> @bekks that is the output I get, So I guess an AMD Radeon HD 7560D
<xubuntu95w>  @bekks any idea what might be going wrong with my AMD Radeon HD 7560D?
<Boelsjit> Hey guys anyone knows whatsup with the latest nvidia drivers from the xedgers PPA? I keep on getting a blank screen with a blinking cursor after reboot.
<brainwash> Boelsjit: contact the ppa maintainer
<sergio-br2> what version Boelsjit?
<knome> whatever the issue was, they should contact the PPA maintainer
<cosmid> hello, i'm using xubuntu 14.04 and i've got this problem:
<cosmid> there was no lightdm.conf folder, so i created it and added some settings to disable guest mode
<cosmid> and since I rebooted to check if it worked, it freezes on loading screen, before login
<cosmid> it loops the loading animation
<cosmid> what should i do?
<knome> sounds like the file you created is invalid
<knome> which file exactly did you create and what is the full contents of it?
<cosmid> wait a sec, to find the tutorial that i followed
<knome> cosmid, i'd rather know what you did and not what the tutorial said to do, since it's likely that you have done something wrong
<cosmid> well i'm searching for that tutorial to tell you what commands i added in that file, bcos i can't remember from the top of my head
<cosmid> well, i think i accidentally followed a tutorial for an older version and i created a lightdm.conf file and pasted this in it:
<cosmid> [SeatDefaults]
<cosmid> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<cosmid> user-session=ubuntu
<cosmid> allow-guest=false
<knome> lightdm.conf in what directory?
<knome> are you sure you pasted that as is?
<knome> as i said, i'd rather want you to double-check your own file, not the tutorial
<cosmid> etc/lightdm
<cosmid> well i can't check it since i can't get past the loading screen at all
<knome> can you access a TTY, eg. by pressing ctrl+alt+f1?
<knome> and FWIW, that's a tutorial for ubuntu... you need different values for xubuntu
<cosmid> wait a sec to check if i can
<cosmid> yeah, i can access TTY
<knome> right
<knome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9767788/
<knome> here is what you should have as values for the greeter-serssion and user-session for *xubuntu*
<cosmid> oh ok, thanks
<knome> now, can you point me to the URL where you found this tutorial?
<cosmid> i'm not familiar with tty, i've never used this before
<cosmid> sure
<knome> it's just like a regular terminal
<cosmid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<cosmid> i think this it the one
<cosmid> is*
<knome> ok
<cosmid> so what should i do now, edit lightdm.conf using tty?
<cosmid> using nano?
<knome> for example, yes
<cosmid> now that i edited the file, should i reboot the pc?
<cosmid> or exit tty?
<knome> once you have saved, reboot
<cosmid> thank you so much
<cosmid> it works now :)
<knome> you're welcome
<knome> enjoy
<vimar> Hi Pals
<vimar> I have Kubuntu installed :-)
<knome> okay... this is the xubuntu support channel. are you lost?
<vimar> but alsa installed Xfce because heard many good things
<vimar> :-)
<vimar> I kinda like it, remains me old fluxbox
<vimar> But I've met some problem:
<vimar> Has anybody solve a problem with adding aditional input method...? I wanted add additional language next to English, but when I choose desired  Language and try to ADD IT, the language appears for miniseconds in Input methods ind IBus preferences and dissapers not listed in my input  methods.The only option for changing keyboard is "setxkbmap" in console.
<vimar> so any suggestions knome ?
<knome> nope
<Alexfrench> why not to install a fresh xubuntu ?
<knome> Alexfrench, i don't think that'd solve his issue
<Alexfrench> i don't understand why not
<knome> do you understand how it would?
<vimar> I do not uderstand why you suggest me xubuntu :-)
<vimar> Alexfrench:
<vimar> I'm not the only one using dekstop at Home, my kids and wife love KDE, so I make it easier for them by installing Kubuntu.
<Alexfrench> sorry maybe cuase you are on a xubuntu irc chan so i said that
<vimar> Man some people are annoying, I have asked same quetion on Kubuntu, and they told me to ask on #xubuntu :-)
<cfhowlett> vimar, you can have both ...
<Alexfrench> but it seems i have no the skills to help you so i'll shut my mouth
<cfhowlett> vimar, sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4 kde-plasma will grab the 3 most popular destop environments.  logout.  choose one.  login.
<vimar> cfhowlett: really..? no way, what about having Windows 8, can I have?
<cfhowlett> vimar, you can dual boot windows 8
<vimar> man its, Irony cfhowlett :-)
<vimar> cfhowlett: I have installed Kubuntu, then added to that "Dekstop Manager: XFCE4", everything works fine apart adding another Input Language next to English, in effect I've to set Keyboard Input in console: setxkbmap
<nicholas> anyone know the terminal command to launch the power dialog in xfce? thanks!
<knome> nicholas, xfce4-power-manager-settings ?
<nicholas> like the dialog, not the settings. the "ask" menu
<knome> what "ask" menu?
<nicholas> ok, so when you open the menu, and go to general, there is an setting that says "when power button is pressed" the options for it are: shutdown, suspend, ask and nothing
<nicholas> never mind, found it on a different channel, it was xfce4-session-logout
<knome> yes, the logout dialog...
<idquiz> hi. when I set my router in 11bgn mode I don't have internet (can't even ping router) in my 14.04. works fine with 11bg mode. any suggestions?
<knome> idquiz, use the 11bg mode
<idquiz> yeah but i think the driver isn't working for 11n mode
<idquiz> knome: i can do that at home but im screwed when connecting elsewhere
<codebrainz> hi. does anyone know what the name of thunderbird is, so that i can kill it?
<codebrainz> i would've assumed "thunderbird" or "thunderbird-bin" or something
<deshipu> codebrainz: 'ps x | grep thunder'
<SuperPrower> Hi. What fonts used by default in XFCE and in terminal emulator in Xubuntu?
<codebrainz> deshipu, no dice
<codebrainz> 16024 pts/3    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto thunder
<deshipu> codebrainz: then it's not running
<codebrainz> when i start it, it puts a dialog saying it's already running and to close it
<codebrainz> it happens with firefox from time to time and usually i use killall firefox-bin (IIRC)
<deshipu> maybe it forgot to delete some lock file
<codebrainz> probably
<codebrainz> oy, my FS is mounted read-only
<codebrainz> i bet a massive system failure is impending
<xubuntu56w> hello
<Foo_> Where does software center put programs I install?
<deshipu> all over the place
<deshipu> on linux, programs don't come segregated into their individual directories
<deshipu> instead, they put their files in different places depending on what kind of files they are
<Foo_> ok how do I get it into a menu to click on to open.....Im a newbie to linux
<deshipu> it should be there in the menu after you install it
<Foo_> tried two programs and niether are in menu
<deshipu> what are they called?
<Foo_> have to look them up again  lol
<ntfwc> Anyone know if there is a way to confine an application to a provided file?
<deshipu> ntfwc: not sure what you mean
<drc> ntfwc: You mean (for example) a text editor that when you open it, it automagically open a particular text file AND ONLY that text file; it can; open any other file?
<ntfwc> Like a script that you give a file, and, somehow, it launches a program in a restricted state where it cannot interact with any other file
<drc> s/can;/can't/
<ntfwc> I know this can be done statically via apparmor or dedicated accounts, but something more dynamic would be interesting
<drc> Nope, not to my knowledge...once you open an app you're at the mercy of whatever the programmer alows it to do.
<deshipu> ntfwc: you can create a new user, give it access only to that file, and run the program as that user
<drc> Well, if that's the case, I stand corrected :)
<ntfwc> That could work
<deshipu> ntfwc: also, there is docker and other paravirtualization things
#xubuntu 2015-01-18
<ntfwc> deshipu: Well, I was able to make it work.
<ntfwc> I made a special user. Either I copy the file and change the group or hardlink it and grant a temporary ACL entry.
<Ganta> Hey guys, I'm having a login issue with Xubuntu. After I login, the computer just hangs at the desktop wallpaper. It doesn't load any apps, icons, bars, custom wallpapers or anything. All I can do is move the mouse. Any help?
<Ganta> I can log into TTY however...It hangs a bit there, but I can hit Ctrl+C and it will take me to my home directory
<ganta_> I just tried following a few posts online, but there doesn't seem to be much on it and none of the solutions seem to work
<ganta_> This is odd. I may gave to just backup my laptop and do a clean install, which is what I was really trying to avoid...
<xubuntu95w> Ji!
<xubuntu95w> Hi!
<xubuntu95w> im using xubuntu in my acer netbook with 64GB ssd and i had a fresh install yesterday. today i was enable to boot and i have this error.. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B34cGiKeV_siM0Q4WnpGazNkR012RGdDWGRfdUZCT0ZScDZR/view?usp=sharing
<xubuntu95w> xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu95w> wasn't enable to boot*
<knome> xubuntu95w, did you ever boot into a graphical mode?
<xubuntu95w> yes
<xubuntu95w> yesterday i was usin xubuntu fine.
<xubuntu95w> using*
<xubuntu95w> after installing
<roo79x> Hi all, I have xfdashboard installed, I would like to launch it every time I click my middle mouse button. Is there a way in xubuntu 14.04 to assign xfdashboard to my mouse button? I already have xdotool installed also if that helps?
<xubuntu95w> and i boot once or twice
<knome> xubuntu95w, what did you do before it stopped working? did you install some packages?
<xubuntu95w> yes opera browser and wicd.
<xubuntu95w> root79 try read this http://www.webupd8.org/2014/07/xfdashboard-gnome-shell-like-dashboard-xfce-xubuntu.html
<roo79x> thank you
<xubuntu95w> well after wicd i was able to boot fine
<xubuntu95w> np ;)
<xubuntu95w> Oi had xfdashboard on top left corner. was working fine
<xubuntu95w> I had*
<xubuntu95w> i am trying some solutions on internet without suceed
<xubuntu95w> ...
<xubuntu95w> sucess*
<brainwash> xubuntu95w: some solutions? try http://askubuntu.com/q/516217
<xubuntu95w> already look into it. tryed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/516217/alert-dev-disk-by-uuid-xxxxxxxxx-does-not-exist-dropping-to-a-shell/516471#516471
<xubuntu95w> the first command gives me dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<xubuntu95w> and according to mtab, /dev/sda1 mounted on /cdrom
<xubuntu95w> i am running xubuntu live from a usb. same that i used to install xubuntu
<brainwash> sda1 is most likely the live system
<brainwash> try sdb1
<xubuntu95w> ok
<xubuntu95w> sdb1 does not exist
<brainwash> what does "sudo blkid" return?
<xubuntu95w> nothing... not a single word..
<xubuntu95w> but fdisk -l show me something
<brainwash> does it show /dev/sdbX (X being any number)?
<xubuntu95w> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B34cGiKeV_siaVpBLTJ1ZHIzdXZqVXgtaGZZSTd3QXFEams4/view?usp=sharing
<xubuntu95w> nop
<xubuntu95w> after a while it show me sda1 but that is my usb with xubuntu that i am using noiw to live xubuntu
<brainwash> you've installed xubuntu on a sd card?
<brainwash> you could try to use /dev/mmcblk0p1 instead of /dev/sda1
<brainwash> to follow the steps of the tutorial
<xubuntu95w> my acer netbook has only a ssd card with 32G B
<xubuntu95w> ok i will try that :)
<brainwash> other than that, maybe you should ask in #ubuntu
<brainwash> the people over there usually deal with this sort of problem
<xubuntu95w> i was at #ubuntu but had no awnser and quit.
<brainwash> :/
<brainwash> don't give up
<xubuntu95w> no =)
<xubuntu95w> the problem and getts me angry is that i tried many os and only ubuntu and derivate works because other never find my ssd
<xubuntu95w> weird
<xubuntu95w> but i am persistent and a fighter =P
<holstein> if that helped with hardware support, you'd be in luck ;)
<xubuntu95w> and i like xfce
<holstein> i would try and make sure you are not setting some settings in the bios that makes it seem like your sd card is not supported
<holstein> xubuntu95w: thats what you have, correct? an sd card? not an ssd internal drive? correct?
<xubuntu95w> dont think so
<xubuntu95w> its ssd
<xubuntu95w> my only "hard drive"
<holstein> so, not an ssd card,but, and ssd internal hard drive? correct?
<xubuntu95w> instead of a hdd its an ssd
<xubuntu95w> internal
<holstein> xubuntu95w: no.. that ssd *is* the hard drive
<xubuntu95w> nothing external
<xubuntu95w> ok i understand
<xubuntu95w> my hard disk is the ssd
<holstein> 10:31 < xubuntu95w> after a while it show me sda1 but that is my usb with xubuntu that i am using noiw to live xubuntu
<holstein> ^ after a while of what?
<xubuntu95w> like he was thinking and 3min later show me more than i have i picture taken
<holstein> this sends up red flags of a hardware issue for me.. intermittent connections, coming and going with no explaination..
<xubuntu95w> im trying tutorial with mmcblk0p1 as suggesterd by brainwash
<xubuntu95w> but sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt  is taking ages..
<holstein> xubuntu95w: but, taking ages is also a sign of hardware failure, in many cases
<xubuntu95w> hmmm
<xubuntu95w> well nothing happens..
<lccadmin> I'm streaming via hangouts, and every so often (I'm sure it's regular, I just haven't timed it yet) the video part blanks out.  Is something still going to sleep even though I shut the light locker off?
<cfhowlett> lccadmin, sounds like ti
<cfhowlett> *it*
<lccadmin> What else can I be checking on?
<cfhowlett> lccadmin, hardware > power manager would be my first stop
<xubuntu95w> well in live i can see my disk an open it and see the files. so iat least it is showing and workin
<drc> lccadmin: You also might check your monitor (I used to have one that drove me crazy until I found the settings in the monitor itself.
<drc> And is it just the video blanking or does the ausio also stop?
<drc> s/ausio/audio/
<lccadmin> audio I think is fine.  I'd have to check last week's cast, but I think the audio was fine.
<drc> oh, you're streaming <out> ?
<xubuntu95w> looks like it mounted
<lccadmin> yes, on hangouts
<lccadmin> 1:42:50-ish of this video http://www.lcctv.org/january-11-2015/ is what happened last week.
<brainwash> lccadmin: take a look at the terminal output of the command "xset q", specially the screen saver timeout and dpms settings
<xubuntu95w> brb
<lccadmin> dpms is disabled, but screen saver is set to blank and with a ten minute timeout.
<brainwash> lccadmin: you could add "xset s off" to your autostart entries
<brainwash> or use light-locker-settings to set the timeout to 0
<lccadmin> Am I numbing it, or are screensaver settings nowhere to be found?  I'm very much thinking the former...
<brainwash> light-locker-settings in the settings manager
<lccadmin> Ahh.  I htought that since I disabled light-locker, these didn't apply.  Doh!
<brainwash> starting with xubuntu 14.10 the power manager will take care of this timeout
<brainwash> oh :D
<lccadmin> Ahh.  I htought that since I disabled light-locker, these didn't apply.  Doh!
<xubuntu95w> i was able to do this http://askubuntu.com/questions/516217/alert-dev-disk-by-uuid-xxxxxxxxx-does-not-exist-dropping-to-a-shell/516471#516471 but didnt solve my prob..
<xubuntu95w> thanks to all who try help me ;)
<xubuntu95w> gtg now. Bye =)
<lccadmin> brainwash, it appears to be fixed...  Thanks
<Evil_Eric> i need a geek
<horrow> hello everybody I would like to ask is there a way to run photoshop CS6 in xubuntu 14.04 x32 without any errors? I mean i cant use my brush tools
<horrow> ?
<Alexfrench> even if you use wine i don't think if adobe photoshop will run
<knome> Alexfrench, photoshop cs6 has "gold" support for wine... please stop guessing.
<Alexfrench> ok you know all, so help him, i shut my fucking mouth
<knome> Alexfrench, please watch the language
<knome> besides, he's gone
<knome> and for the record, no, i don't know everything but when i don't, i don't speak up and try to guess the right answer
<el_juliano> Hello! I don't find a way to display the general system information like RAM, OS-version and so on
<Unit193> el_juliano: There's many different ways, lshw/lshw-gtk are one, inxi is a script that's pre-installed, and there's many other ways as well.
<bazhang> dmidecode
<bazhang> perhaps need sudo with that
<el_juliano> is there no pre-installed way just like the other linux versions/desktop environments?
<Unit193> Right, dmidecode does need root access.
<bazhang> you could set it up with conky I suppose
<Unit193> el_juliano: inxi, lshw, and dmidecode are all pre-installed..
<el_juliano> I meant graphical. but thanks, i think dmidecode is enough
<wolffieuk> hi I'm trying to install chrome on this os using the latest stable .deb file but it keeps stopping not asking for authorization when using the ubuntu software centre would it be better to use commandline instead
<wolffieuk> well so much for irc support
<deshipu> !patience | wolffieuk
<ubottu> wolffieuk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tettttt> hi
<elfy> wolffieuk: might be quicker - but it might want dependencies, I usually grab gdebi and have that installed - try either
<tettttt> how do I configure Personal File Sharing Preferences. cuz I dont know where my bluetooth files are send to from my smartphone.
<tettttt> how do I configure Personal File Sharing Preferences. cuz I dont know where my bluetooth files are send to from my smartphone.
<knome> tettttt, please don't repeat
<wolffieuk> thnx elfy
<tettttt> knome, i See my text only half displayed and consequently makes no sense
<drc> tettttt: Usually it doesn't display only on your screen (happens to me all the time).  Usually scrolling back far enough to force the screen to re-display shows it actually posted.
<wolffieuk> also can anybody tell me where to find a decent teach yourself python program
<bazhang> diveintopython
<tettttt> drc, oke no problem
<bazhang> should be in the repos
<wolffieuk> thnx bazhang
<bazhang> otherwise try the python channel
<tettttt> but how do I configure the share dir for my bluetooth
<drc> wolffieuk: I'd start here https://www.python.org/about/gettingstarted/
<wolffieuk> cheers drc
<drc> wolffieuk: "Decent" is relative...are you an experienced coder that just want to learn python, someone who has some experience in scripting, or brand new to coding?  Make a big difference in the answer.
<wolffieuk> drc I know some very basic coding so you could say I am a newbe at it I have some experience with editing things like configuration files but that is about it really..... I have come at it a bit late in life as I was at school when it took delivery of a commodore PET 2000 xomputer and learnt enough of basic to send a basic picture of a rocket scrolling up the screen repeatedly that was 1980 now 35 years later I have decided I want
<wolffieuk> people
<wolffieuk> sorry was afk for a while had a phone call
<wolffieuk> oh well i missed him perhaps someone else can help on that question about learning to code especially python from scratch as a newbe
<deshipu> wolffieuk: #python, seriously
<bazhang> !info diveintopython
<ubottu> diveintopython (source: diveintopython): free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<deshipu> bazhang: that's a horrible book :(
<knome> deshipu, i'm sure they'll take contributions ;)
<wolffieuk> what would you sudjest to start with then
<deshipu> knome: that's one of the problems, they don't
<deshipu> wolffieuk: the official tutorial, http://docs.python.org/tutor
<deshipu> but that's OT here
<wolffie> hi guys it's wolffieuk again but this time in xchat which i prefer to java chat.
<deshipu> wolffieuk: this is not the right channel to talk about python programming, please go to #python
<wolffieuk> ok I will log in there if it helps
<wolffieuk> i was just wondering if there was a program that i could install that will give me python lesson from scratch
<bazhang> you may well consider an upgrade to hexchat wolffieuk
<bazhang> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 348 kB, installed size 1059 kB
<xGrind> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.9-0ubuntu7.1 (utopic), package size 543 kB, installed size 2437 kB
<natusi> Is there any echo completion shell script? Or an argument which equals to the tab key?
<knome> complete
<Tadurin> Does anybody know how to change the keyboard layout in lightdm?
<holstein> Tadurin: what have you tried? i read about how to specify earlier in the process..
<holstein> you have tried an xorg.conf? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/130858/change-the-keyboard-layout-in-lightdm something like that?
<holstein> or in lightdm.conf? http://askubuntu.com/questions/328952/how-do-i-change-the-login-managers-keyboard-layout
<Tadurin> Holstein I found dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-...
<Tadurin> To work
<Tadurin> But not the control in the top right of the login screen
<rosaecaeruleae> if I change the owner and group of the "lost and found" directory of an external ext4 HDD; will I lose data?
<knome> rosaecaeruleae, don't do that.
<rosaecaeruleae> so yes...
#xubuntu 2016-01-18
<kozukumi> hello
<kozukumi> Is it possible to change the size of the icons in a menu?
<kozukumi> I want to make the icons in the menu the same size as the icons in the panel below http://i.imgur.com/yNDPVbe.png
<xangua> kozukumi: you could use the whisker menu
<kozukumi> hmm i thought that was the whisker menu, i guess not tho!
<kozukumi> ahh yes that is much better :)
<kozukumi> thank you xangua
<RoadRunner> does xubuntu 14.04 support GTK 3?
<xangua> Gtk3 apps support gtk3
<RoadRunner> I want to know if Cairo-Dock 3.4 can run on xubuntu 14.04 (and it requires GTK 3)
<xangua> You can run gtk, qt, kde apps, desktop environment doesn't matter if that's what you mean
<RoadRunner> xangua: you support of a particular gtk version is not dictated by the os release?
<RoadRunner> *you mean
<krytarik> !info libgtk-3-0 trusty | RoadRunner
<ubottu> RoadRunner: libgtk-3-0 (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.8-0ubuntu1.6 (trusty), package size 1877 kB, installed size 6757 kB
<RoadRunner> krytarik: you mean, if I am to type in "!info libgtk-3-0 trusty" into terminal I'll get my answer?
<krytarik> Hah.
<RoadRunner> krytarik: I am just trying to understand your answer...
<RoadRunner> krytarik: ie: please explain
<krytarik> RoadRunner: I had the bot tell you the version of GTK+ 3 currently in the official repos of Ubuntu 14.04.
<RoadRunner> krytarik: ok, so then Cairo-Dock 3.4 should run on xubuntu 14.04 just fine
<RoadRunner> krytarik: how did you query the bot? ie: could you explain the syntax of your command?
<krytarik> RoadRunner: The middle one is the package name.
<RoadRunner> what other types of questions may the bot answer?
<Network2501> !info whatothertypesofquestionmayyouanswer
<ubottu> Package whatothertypesofquestionmayyouanswer does not exist in wily
<Network2501> fair enough
<RoadRunner> so for a question to be answerable, I have to know the exact name of the package, how/where do I get that?
<Network2501> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Network2501> lol
<RoadRunner> alright, I'll play along :)
<RoadRunner> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Network2501> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Network2501> plugins >
<xangua> ...
<RoadRunner> that is usefull
<krytarik> RoadRunner: Only the middle link is dead still.
<krytarik> RoadRunner: Also, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<RoadRunner> thank you :)
<RoadRunner> in the mean time, I don't supose anyone could give me a hand with Cairo?
<RoadRunner> I am having a tough time adding launchers to it
<Network2501> i've got a gifv of a pig wanting to cuddle a man on a couch but don't know about cairo
<Network2501> RoadRunner: sorry :/ https://i.imgur.com/SRoIIac.gifv
<krytarik> RoadRunner: Try asking in #cairo-dock.
<RoadRunner> krytarik: I did, unfortunately, there's only 6 people in the channel...
<krytarik> Yeah...
<krytarik> You never know how active those are though. :P
<RoadRunner> krytarik: regretably not at all
<Network2501> irc
<Network2501> you ask a question, wait a while and hope
<krytarik> RoadRunner: #ubuntu might have more users familiar with it.
<RoadRunner> krytarik: tried that too :) ; my question doesn't seem to interest anyone there :(
<RoadRunner> this here, is the most help I got so far :)
<RoadRunner> ok, let's forget about Cairo for now.  If I want to add a new launcher to desktop or panel, how do I find where the exe file for an app is located?
<Network2501> :/
<xangua> The exe file?
<RoadRunner> the command file
<RoadRunner> executable...
<Network2501> i think binary is a common term
<RoadRunner> Network2501: whatever makes you sing :)
<RoadRunner> exe is just my old habbit from the world of Win
<krytarik> RoadRunner: You can do both by just right-clicking the respective icon in the Whisker Menu.
<RoadRunner> that's easy, but what if something installed without creating a link in the process, is there an easy way to track down the binary?
<krytarik> RoadRunner: "dpkg -L <package>"
<RoadRunner> krytarik: could you please explain this syntax?
<krytarik> RoadRunner: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/dpkg.1.html
<krytarik> Also, "man dpkg".
<RoadRunner> and this works not just for debian but for all ubuntus as well?
<krytarik> Yes.
<RoadRunner> and thank you again :)
<krytarik> Sure.
<RoadRunner> Now last but not least, does anyone know if it is possible to get Krusader to display directory structure in a panel as a tree?
<krytarik> RoadRunner: It might be better to ask that in #kubuntu. :P
<RoadRunner> krytarik: I'l give that a try :)
<RoadRunner> thanks again
<puff> Good evening.  I'm running xubuntu 14.04 LTS on a thinkpad t520.  Recently, for some odd reason, both the gnome network-manager applet and the sound control applet disppeared from the menu bar.  Got the gnome network-manager applet working again (god help me) but I'm still stuck on the sound applet.
<krytarik> puff: http://askubuntu.com/questions/240623/missing-volume-app-from-notification-area-in-xubuntu-12-10-panel -- ?
<oswin> hello
<xubuntu390> help
<xubuntu390> hello community
<xubuntu390> I am very excited to say that I am mere minutes away from my first installation of xubuntu 14.04 and would be most appreciative of some beginners guidance i.e.; initial packages needed for complete well rounded' system
<oswin> hello xubuntu390
<xubuntu390> hello oswin
<xubuntu390> im excited about replacing my former windows os with xubuntu and beleive i have rudimentary knowledge enough to get there and maintain the basics of system
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu390:  after the install finishes make sure to check for updates
<oswin> Hey you have here the doc for everything you need to start: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/ and here the point 9 for the applications and packages: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/managing-applications.html
<xubuntu390> i could use help with the more important system set up(s) and cmd code for security and proper system configuration
<well_laid_lawn> you should be good to go then
<xubuntu390> thank you
<well_laid_lawn> the system should have a good base setup for security
<xubuntu390> security is really a main focus of mine
<xubuntu390> oh ok
<xubuntu390> thank you well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> as you learn to do more it might need some adjustment but that depends on what you do
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<xubuntu390> does the documentation cover how to properly virtualize the system once your in and running a healthy xubuntu?  Like how to properly install Linux Mint to run alongside Xubuntu 14.04?
<xubuntu390> and so on and so forth...
<xubuntu390> it looks like the doc covers just about everything , still looking for primary cmd code to run checks and preventative maintenance throughout entire system
<xubuntu390> but im sure ill be able to find said information
<xubuntu390> im good, dfocumentation apperantly covers every single base. Awesome. thank you.
<jarnos_> My 15.10 got stuck at resume from suspend to RAM. Display does not show anything, but laptop display backlight flashes at certain frequency.
<jarnos_> I could reboot by alt-sysrq-s alt-sysrq-u alt-sysrq-b
<jarnos_> I use Nvidia driver.
<jarnos_> Usinf Ctrl-Alt-F1 did not bring TTY, so maybe not solely xorg issue?
<Network2501> can you boot to bios
<jarnos_> Network2501, what do you mean? I could reboot as I told above.
<jarnos_> Apport.log: http://pastebin.com/h0w2uXsg
<xubuntu90o> salut  how to install ati driver plise help me
<jarnos_> Xorg.1.log: http://pastebin.com/28Q9ifjm
<Luyin> jarnos: then you should reboot
<jarnos_> Luyin, I did that, and the attached logs are taken after rebooting.
<jarnos_> What to do to prevent that happening again?
<Luyin> jarnos_: you could copy the logs to your home directory
<Luyin> jarnos_: and I'm sure there is some option to avoid deleting logs at rebooting...
<TacoBell> Any idea why dual booting between Xubuntu and Windows7 messes with my system clock? Switching from Xubuntu to Win7 offsets the clock by 5 hours
<krytarik> !time | TacoBell: See the first link
<ubottu> TacoBell: See the first link: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<TacoBell> krytarik: thanks
<nalrod> lurk      ----->       (o,o)
#xubuntu 2016-01-19
<sim642> Why does the mouse sensitivity change radically when I plug in and extend my desktop with another monitor?
<knome> what kind of "mouse" are you using?
<sim642> laptop touchpad
<sim642> but I think the sensitivity changes for all kinds of mouse input
<knome> think or are sure?
<knome> i mean, for a touchpad it can be considered a feature that its sensitivity is relative to the virtual desktop size
<sim642> feature?
<sim642> it makes the touchpad horrendously inaccurate to use with an external monitor
<sim642> I'd rather not have to manually modify the settings each time
<knome> i said "can be considered"
<knome> what if the external monitor is plugged in before you turn on the pc?
<knome> what's the sensitivity in that case?
<sim642> it only changes when setting it to extend
<sim642> having it connected on startup does nothing with it before I pick in the display prompt
<knome> so does the sensitivity setting actually change, or does the functionality change even if the setting is the same?
<knome> it's around midnight UTC
<sim642> the settings don't change but the effect they make does
<knome> interesting
<knome> have you seen if a bug has been filed?
<sim642> no idea, I came to ask here hoping someone might know something about it
<xubuntu64w> czesc
<oswin> hello
<oswin> do someone now about encryption and installation of a new system?
<oswin> do someone know about encryption and installation of a new system?
<Guest91891> hi.. my english is not so good but i try ... i have xubuntu 15,10
<Guest91891> everything good...
<Guest91891> i installed teamviewer but dont work
<Guest91891> i go in the centrall panel and i ceck istalled... but if i want unistalled i can not...
<Guest91891> i ceck in the terminal....
<Guest91891> i write and ok...
<bazhang> !info teamviewer
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in wily
<Guest91891> but when ask me the password... i write but don t work... i don t see letter,,, nothing
<bazhang> where is teamviewer installed from
<Guest91891> https://www.teamviewer.com/it/download/linux.aspx
<bazhang> the show nothing for password is normal
<Guest91891> no don t write...
<Guest91891> no don t show...
<bazhang> yes
<Guest91891> if i write nothing...
<Guest91891> ah ok...
<bazhang> the password being typed shows Nothing at all
<Guest91891> yes but if i write... and i put wronge must say.. password invalid
<Guest91891> or not
<Guest91891> ?
<bazhang> it will indicate either username or pw is wrong, yes
<Guest91891> no... ask me the password again
<Guest91891> ok
<Guest91891> so ... teamviewer for xubuntu i can use or not for you
<bazhang> why not use something native to linux
<oswin> what native solution like teamviewer exist?
<bazhang> http://alternativeto.net/software/teamviewer/?platform=linux
<bazhang> see above please
<oswin> ok thanks
<xubuntu64w> in my xubuntu lockscreen is not working. i change xfce4 to gnome and next gnome to xfce4. i click 'start' and click 'screenlock' - nothing effect
<micnyl> join
<micnyl> help
<micnyl> exit
<Pici> k
<xubuntu380> help
<slickymaster> !ask | xubuntu380
<ubottu> xubuntu380: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#xubuntu 2016-01-20
<Network2501> lol
<jdwwatts> the strangest thing happened when i tried to boot up this toshba has seen its better days the battery is shot so I run it plugged and i left it that way it got to the grub screen and shut itself off
<liquidsnake> hmm
<jdwwatts> i repeated that three times no error just kept shutting down after ging into  the grub boot option the i unpluged it plugged it back in and xubuntu boot normally
<liquidsnake> idk man thats beyond me
<jdwwatts> glitch i thin everythings working fine now
<liquidsnake> good
<jdwwatts> guess ill try to reboot and see if i die
<liquidsnake> ok
<jdwwatts> that worked fine
<liquidsnake> obviously lol
<liquidsnake> glad all is well
<jdwwatts> yeah I could be dead
<jdwwatts> or at the very leastturned into a bot
<liquidsnake> lol
<xubuntu772> Hi I need help with a problem im having with xubuntu
<xubuntu87w> hello
<xubuntu87w> can anybody help me?
<xubuntu52w> Hello! I'm trying to update my Xubuntu system, but when I try to download the files I get a message that says that I don't have enough space on /boot, and that I should use sudo apt-get clean and empty the trash. I did both and I still can't update
<xubuntu52w> Also, I can't set emblems to folders anymore, don't know why
<legmic> Hey! New users of Edubuntu, a former Windows user. Have experienced problems when installing new software. nAnvänder terminal window and command sudo apt-get.
<legmic> Now I get an error message "must run dpkg --configure -a".
<legmic> Grateful for the help for this or where I can find help for this.
<legmic> Greetings
<legmic> Michael
<legmic> Would be Xubuntu, I wrote wrong
<OmenRa> gg
<OmenRa> hello!!
<OmenRa> i have a questiion
<xubuntu92w> hey, good afternoon.
<xubuntu92w> new into xubuntu
<xubuntu92w> where can I find the script to make my own daily build?
<xubuntu92w> I would like to add few package useful to build a custom LiveCD [USB]
<xubuntu92w> also like to lean how to build xUbuntu.
<xubuntu92w> really appreciate if anyone can help!
<OmenRa> " xubuntu92w: where can I find the script to make my own daily build?" - try to search in Google.
<xubuntu92w> thanks I did Google search, but not able to find the clear direction. Thought the Dev team must be the best person to ask.
<OmenRa> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev : "... This team is moderated; only users with sustained contributions to the  team will be considered for approval. Read more about contributing to  this team at http://xubuntu.org/contribute/development/ ..."
<OmenRa>  xubuntu92w<<< this is ask of you question
<xubuntu92w> ok, sorry post the question to the wrong place.
<xubuntu92w> just interesting how the daily ISO was build automatic.
<flocculant> xubuntu92w: we don't build the dailies nor any of the iso's - Canonical do, see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/xubuntu for instance
<xubuntu92w> great I will jump to them then. Thanks a lot for answer my question.
<SweeC> hi, m8 can some one can drop info about 16.04 bug channel?
<knome> SweeC, #ubuntu+1
<SweeC> ty
<ngomes> ubuntu-cleanup.sh now version 1.4 - test it or use it here -> http://pastebin.com/XvAUp93S
<ngomes> any feedback , just e-mail. thank you.
#xubuntu 2016-01-21
<luisssss12345> hello, good night to you all, i need help, i installed yesterday Xubuntu Xenial and everything was fine until now, i want to connect to another wifi hidden network but when i choose the one i want it turns grey and won't lemt click on connect, can someone helpme to fix this please?
<luisssss12345> http://ctrlv.in/700159
<xangua> luisssss12345: please install a stable release if you plan to use Ubuntu in a daily basis
<xangua> ! Xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<xangua> For Xenial support please join there
<luisssss12345> actually i had Xubuntu 15.10 but it was taking 3 minutes to start up that's is why i installed Xenial and it takes half of the time to startup
<Murii> Hey
<Murii> last time I used my laptop I muted it
<Murii> and now I dont know how to unmute
<Murii> can you guys help me out?
<knome> Murii, it's likely fn+f*something*, but you need to figure out what the something is
<knome> it's related to your laptop model, not xubuntu
<Murii> it's not related to my laptop since I'm using XUbutnu for 3 months without any problems
<jdwwatts> whats the best mail reader ?
<xubuntu32w> Hello there. I have a problem with my file manager (Thunar). I can't set emblems anymore to folders.
<xubuntu32w> Any ideas? D: It happens when I tick an emblem in folder properties. It gets dismarked automatically.
<hextore> Hello I just finished installing xubuntu core with apt-get after using the mini.iso and after my reboot when I try to login I get the error "Failed to start session"  I can get to the terminal using ctrl+alt+F1 and login fine there.
<hextore> I suppose i should mention this is on the desktop sitting beside this chromebook and it's 15.10
<hextore> ok, well i may have got that sorted by installing ubuntu-sessions, but now when i  log in i get a plain blue screen with a mouse pointer and thats all.
#xubuntu 2016-01-22
<sergio-br2> uh, I'm trying xubuntu at virtualbox
<sergio-br2> the last daily has to mousepad icons...
<sergio-br2> one in top of another
<xangua> sergio-br2: only stable releases supported here
<sergio-br2> ok, never mind
<xangua> If you want Xenial support please join #Ubuntu+1
<sergio-br2> nvm
<ratnot> hello all...can anyone guide me on how to manually install software from a disc with linux?
<xubuntu85w> hello?
<xangua> ratnot: what do you want to install exactly?
<xubuntu87w> UPDATE MANAGER - how do I stop it offering me stuff I DON'T WANT .... permenantly ? .....
<aksdfafd> How do I make xubuntu ask for a password to login instead of just logging in automatically?
<MasterSultan> Okay, I cannot get xubuntu to ask me for a password when I login.  I have tried to go to /etc/lightdm/  ... but there is no lightdm.conf file there to edit....I went to users and groups but that isn't helping either...any help?
<krytarik> MasterSultan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Configuration
<MasterSultan> krytarik, I am sure that would help most people, but I can't make heads or tails of what it is trying to tell me to do.
<MasterSultan> I guess I just wont have a system that asks for a password on login.
<MasterSultan> fuck it
<jarnos> I wonder why chromium-browser's location bar does not follow the dpi setting made in Xfce's Appearance settings; also text is very small in browser window. google-chrome does after restarting.
<jarnos> chromium also starts much slower than chrome. This is in 15.10.
<jarnos> I wonder, if google-chrome's security updates will be installed, if you setup automatic installation of security updates?
<Linus_> Is XFCE good for HiDPI monitors?
<Linus_> jarnos: besides chromium, does XFCE work well with HiDPI?
<jarnos> Linus_, it could be better. you can not set different dpi for different monitors in multimonitor setup.
<Linus_> jarnos: oh, that sucks, -- what if you connect external monitor, and shut off the internal monitor?
<jarnos> Linus_, but the dpi setting I wrote above seems to work nice with most apps.
<Linus_> it wont automatically adjust to the 1080p TV?
<jarnos> Linus_, well, the DPI setting remains.
<jarnos> Linus_, oh I am not sure, if you do not use the custom setting.
<Linus_> hmmmm, any other problems?  i am thinking about buying hidpi laptop
<jarnos> Linus_, not that I know of. I think objects should remain in same size no matter, if I change display resolution. I wonder, if there is a DE that does that.
<Linus_> jarnos: unity and gnome are pretty good with HiDPI, but i like xfce better  :)
<xubuntu90w> I work at a public school and we have been running xubuntu on older equipment for about 1 year.  Now that Chrome 32-bit will no longer receive security updates on linux 32-bit, I'm thinking about using the x64 xubuntu on the older machines.
<xubuntu90w> My question is, if the computer is x64 capable, what is the minimum system requirement (Ram/Chip) and will xubuntu run okay with 1 gb of ram on these older machines. TIA
<knome> xubuntu90w, it's nothing exact (whether you are fine with the speed with your setup is subjective), but 1GB is the least recommended RAM (even if xubuntu can run with less)
<knome> xubuntu90w, and for when it comes to the difference between 32/64-bit, there is no (significant) difference
<xubuntu90w> Thank you for for the help!  I'm going to go ahead and begin to install the x64 version of xubuntu on these computers.
<knome> good luck :)
<knome> (and have fun)
<xubuntu90w> Xubuntu has been a great find for our district, we have  been able to repurpose our old equipment into student labs.  Thank you!
<knome> xubuntu90w, btw, if you are interested... we run this article series: http://wiki.xubuntu.org/doku.php?id=marketing:projects:xubuntuat
<knome> xubuntu90w, basically, we write about organizations that use xubuntu (etc)
<knome> xubuntu90w, if you want to get involved, i can get you started
<xubuntu90w> Let me clear it with my tech director and I will get back to you.
<knome> sure
<knome> xubuntu90w, basically, you can either give us an email address for a person/persons who are able to answer the questions, and we'll be in touch with you :)
<knome> OR you can come to #xubuntu-devel and we can organize the thing there
<knome> but it'll still likely go through email in a way or another
<asmodai> Is there any way to beat display into submission? Bloody thing keeps mucking around with the config for the laptop (closed lid) and two external monitors and it's driving me bonkers.
<Afdla> how to start xfce4-notifyd?
<ratnot> can anyone tell me why xubuntu want update drivers properly?
<asmodai> Afdla: maybe via Super + R > Session and Startup > Application Autostart?
<Afdla> asmodai: it's not there
<Afdla> but it seems I can send notifications with "notify-send"
<Afdla> which is weird as I'm not running the xfce4-notifyd
<Afdla> ps -ef | grep notify
<Afdla> doesn't list it
<Afdla> I wonder if it's because I actually have ubuntu but I just removed unity and installed xfce
<asmodai> Afdla: Ah, seems it's a system daemon. Running Xubuntu and it is running.
<Afdla> I just found out I'm running notify-osd
<Afdla> is it somehow blocking xfce4-notifyd because the settings for xfce4-notifyd aren't working
<Afdla> when I change theme the preview is broken
<xubuntu99d> help
<xubuntu99d> ive recently installed ubuntu
<xubuntu99d> is there  any way to change /home toc;
<xubuntu99d> C;
<xangua> No
<asmodai> Ok, that question was just weird.
<genii> asmodai: I've seen the same question in different incarnations quite a few times actually
<Luyin> what the heck is the question supposed to mean?
<genii> Luyin: Mostly it's people wanting all the things that used to appear on the desktop of their Windows to show up on their *buntu desktop
<Luyin> genii: I don't know anything about the english/international ubuntu help pages, but the german ubuntu wiki is very good for learners.. I'd send them there
<jalt> ##ubuntu was not helpful, so here goes: what is the best way to upgrade the gcc toolchain in xubuntu 14.04? test ppa?
<xangua> The recommended is to use packages from the official Ubuntu repository
<xangua> Anything else you're on your own
<jalt> 14.04 is on 4.8, which lacks decent C11 support. there is some half-baked 4.9 gcc-base in there but no C frontend. i believe only go was supported. i understand that using soemthing else will be unsupported, but i was trying to gather feedback about the best way of disabling current gcc and getting a newer one as default
<bazhang> search the ppa if you wish or compile jalt
<jalt> i what what the ppa is, i wanted to know if there was another suggested alternative, which i guess there isn't :)
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bazhang> see above jalt
<jalt> *i know what, oops
<jalt> thanks still
<xangua> jalt: it's up to you to decide, if you want stability our latest software, if you wanted latest then why did you install 14.04?
<xangua> Stability or* latest software
<bazhang> !find gcc xenial
<ubottu> Found: gcc, gcc-4.7, gcc-4.7-base, gcc-4.7-doc, gcc-4.7-plugin-dev, gcc-4.9, gcc-4.9-base, gcc-4.9-doc, gcc-4.9-multilib, gcc-4.9-plugin-dev (and 308 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<bazhang> !info gcc xenial
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.149ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.2.1-16ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<jalt> xangua, i want a stable usable system, and adding a new gcc should not have any impact on that
<eragera> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eragera> Was trying to help a friend install Xubuntu on his win8 PC. Award Bios is giving me a hard time.
<eragera> Need help.
<ballmer> eragera, whats it doing.
#xubuntu 2016-01-23
<xubuntu46w> I have an Eclipse Fit Clip Plus 8GB MP3 + Video player which I want to download music to. Windows is stated for the download on their recommendation of iTunes and I have Xubuntu with LInux and Firefox on my laptop. Can you assist me in the process I will need to download music to this new MP3 player?
<xubuntu30w> Anyone here?
<xubuntu41o> how to upgrade zubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 online
<flocculant> xubuntu41o: 14.10 is out of support since the middle of last year https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<flocculant> the next simple upgrade for 14.04 will be when 16.04 is released, you'll get the LTS to LTS upgrade option
<morrowyn> hi, i need to run a program as root , how do i "run as administrator" from xfce like you have on windows?
<morrowyn> gksudo did the trick :)
<xubuntu07i> hiya! with EFI and separate /boot partition, which partition should I install the bootloader to?
<xubuntu07i> I selected the whole disk, /dev/sda, is that right?
<xubuntu07i> nevermind actually. i'll see after a reboot :D
<Linus_> good question, i think the whole /dev/sda
<Linus_> so which is the right answer? now i am second guessing myself
<Linus_> huh?  --->  "Note that in a UEFI-mode installation, Ubuntu will not ask you where to install the boot loader"
<Linus_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xubuntu-07i> OK so installing the bootloader to /dev/sda *did* work. Also it did ask me, because I chose "something else"
<xubuntu-07i> HOWEVER
<xubuntu-07i> I had set up the luks-encrypted LVM vg already, but when I tried to use "something else" and selected those logical volumes to install the OS to, it installed, but i guess it didn't realize that those partitions were encrypted.
<Walliski> Cant have the boot loader encrypted I suppose, since when it runs there is no software to decrypt stuff
<xubuntu-07i> So I have an almost-working installation, but it doesn't ask me for the disk password on startup, so it gives up and goes to the BusyBox initramfs.
<Walliski> AFAIK that comes when it starts loading the initramfs?
<xubuntu-07i> Oh well, ESP and /boot were NOT on the vg
<xubuntu-07i> so they were unencrypted
<xubuntu-07i> but I guess i need to edit /etc/crypttab?
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: why not  set up encryption, during install?
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: and why use LVM?
<Walliski> xubuntu-07i, unfortunately I've never done such a thing so can't help you there :P
<xubuntu-07i> I wanted to have a separate /home partition. If I choose "encrypt the disk" ubiquity selects "use lvm" also. So I thought i had to. Also it makes things easier to resize and stuff.
<xubuntu-07i> Also, if I chose "install with encrypted LVM" it would not create a home partition, so I had to do that bit myself
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i:  i use LUKS with no LVM, keeps it simple
<xubuntu-07i> hmmmm
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: you gotta do "something else"
<xubuntu-07i> the only way i can think of encrypting / and /home as a group would be to use LVM though...
<Linus_> if you just want encrypted /home with LUKS, and no LVM
<xubuntu-07i> No I want encrypted / too
<xubuntu-07i> cause I prefer LUKS over ecryptfs (the "encrypt my home folder" option)
<Linus_> yes, LUKS is best
<Linus_> but you mean mean you only want to have to enter the password once? to decrypt both  /  & /home  ?
<Linus_> good question
<Linus_> how do you do that?
<xubuntu-07i> idk but i did it before...
<Linus_> i dont like LVM cuz it adds needless complexity
<xubuntu-07i> I especially don't want an encrypted volume inside another one because I assumed that would cause a lot of SSD-damaging writes
<xubuntu-07i> I have a system installed but not booting so i think lack of /etc/crypttab is the culprit
<Linus_> when doing "something else"  i select "Primary, "physical volume for encryption"  ext4"  <--- that does LUKS
<Walliski> With unlocking Home there seems to be a way to do this using keys that are saved in files also?
<Walliski> If I with my 10 minute googling understand it correctly
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: also make sure it's formatted to GPT before you start
<Walliski> That you could have the / unlocked by password, and then automatically unlock rest by keys stored in files on the root partition
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: and before that, do a ATA secure erase, if it is a used drive (that speeds it up)  GNOME disks does it
<Linus_> for SSD ^
<Walliski> Since the keys would then be encrypted by the first password, and readable only by root (in which case someone has root access on your machine you have bigger problems)
<Walliski> Suppose I should stop rambling now :D
<xubuntu-07i> Walliski I would do that but I think crypto-in-crypto is bad for SSDs
<xubuntu-07i> Oh and if adding crypttab doesn't work, Linus_ I'll try that
<Walliski> Humm ?
<Linus_> http://worldofgnome.org/uploads/2012/08/erase-options.png
<Walliski> Wouldnt that be 2 different encryptions on 2 different partitions, but the first one unlocks the second?
<xubuntu-07i> Well I think you implied there would be /, which is encrypted and then a file in the / part needed to unlock the /home part, right?
<xubuntu-07i> Ohhh
<Linus_> http://worldofgnome.org/a-preview-of-gnome-disks-3-6/
<Linus_> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2738/8
<xubuntu-07i> Linus_ I'll do that if this crypttab thing doesn't work
<Linus_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSD_Memory_Cell_Clearing
<xubuntu-07i> Unfortunately I'm on IRC from the live medium so I'd have to reconnect to test it out
<xubuntu-07i> which would be now, brb
 * xubuntu-07i sighs
<xubuntu-07i> it didn't work this time
<Walliski> :(
<xubuntu-07i> Linus_ what was your approach for separate /home again?
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: what didnt work?
<xubuntu-07i> adding an entry for magnesium (my vg's name) to /etc/crypttab
<Linus_> my way works, except you need to input the password twice--- now i'm curious, as to a way around thta
<xubuntu-07i> I think LVM is that way...
<Linus_> VG means, LVM right
<Linus_> why do you want LVM?
<bekks> Because still using partitions is a bit oldskool.
<xubuntu-07i> I don't want an encrypted home folder inside of the encrypted root volume, I *do* want them both encrypted, and I want them on separate volumes
<xubuntu-07i> that's why
<Linus_> LVM adds complexity/overhead, more chance of corruption, --- encryption is already doing enough of that  :P
<bekks> Then dont encrypt your home folder, when having a fully encrypted system already.
<bekks> Linus_: LVM is state of the art, nowadays.
<Linus_> bekks: he wants separate partitions though
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: that is another option, use one parition
<bekks> LVM, multiple volumes, done.
<xubuntu-07i> The problem is that Ubiquity didn't see /dev/mapper/magnesium-{root,home,swap} as encrypted partitions, it saw them as separate disks. So if I install to those separate volumes using ubiquity, it thinks the system has three unencrypted disks.
<xubuntu-07i> Which results in my laptop not asking for my passphrase on boot, which is where I am now.
<Linus_> you can have separate partitions, for /  /home, with LUKS.  you dont need LVM for that
<xubuntu-07i> Though if I do that, can I encrypt them as one volume?
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: i think you need to enter ur password twice
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: You can encrypt your disk fully, then setup LVM inside your encrypted disk.
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: You will have one encryption level, and as many volumes as you want.
<xubuntu-07i> Yes! OK how do I do that? I'm on the installation medium, and I have a backup of /home
<xubuntu-07i> That's how it was before
<Linus_> that is the other option,  but is adding the complexity of LVM, worth the couple seconds  you save entering password once.  IMO, no
<xubuntu-07i> bekks: Linus_: LVM is state of the art, nowadays.
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: I know. Thats what I told you.
<xubuntu-07i> Right. I feel like we're going in circles?
<Linus_> ur choice, i just like to keep things simple, streamlined.  i hate corrupted disks, problems, etc
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: So you want full disk encryption, and LVM?
<xubuntu-07i> Yes that's right
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: OK. :)
<Linus_> now i am curious , if there is a way to enter password once, *without* LVM,  hmmmm, any linux wizards in here?
<Linus_> becuase that is what you really want right? ^
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<xubuntu-07i> http://i.imgur.com/izFv7j0.png if that's what I did, couldn't I just add a /home partition after the install?
<xubuntu-07i> I think that tutorial is pre-EFI bekks
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: I never used the graphical installer until now.
<Linus_> another downside of that option, is you cant do GPT    xubuntu-07i
<Linus_> GPT is "state of the art"   :P
<xubuntu-07i> which option, the screenshot i posted or the wiki tutorial
<bekks> Only if your computer fully supported UEFI.
<xubuntu-07i> It does
<bekks> Linus_: And why cant he use GPT?
<xubuntu-07i> ^
<xubuntu-07i> erm... they/them/their please
<Linus_> oh, i thought that was a link to the auto-installation.  if you click auto-install/encrypt.  it forces MBR, and swap. correct?
<bekks> Linus_: No.
<Walliski> If you are doing it again from the beginning, take a look at the Arch wiki
<Walliski> Since there were different ways of doing it
<xubuntu-07i> Mind resending that link?
<Walliski> Of which some are mentioned already, e.g. creating encrypted drive, and LVM inside that... or LVM on outside, and encrypting afterwards...
<Walliski> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#Overview
<Linus_> i'm pretty that his screenshot does MBR-only (not GPT) , but maybe newer versions of ubuntu fixed that?
<Walliski> Then again it might need some magic to fit toghether with the xubuntu installation, however it says which steps are required
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: if you want to get real fancy, you can recompile cryptsetup, to give you better key-stretching  :)
<Linus_> oh, wait, you dont have to recompile, but IMO  , it is easier that way
<xubuntu-07i> Last time I did that it worked with EFI (don't ask why there *was*  a last time, though :P)
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: ur screenshot works with EFI, i think.... but not GPT, iirc
<xubuntu-07i> ..................................
<xubuntu-07i> I think as long as my EFI can boot to my drive it doesn't matter the partition scheme :P
<bekks> Start the ubuntu server install, create the full disk encryption using GPT, and you are fine. Instead discussing it in here, endlessly.
<xubuntu-07i> ubuntu server eh?
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: the screenshot, also makes a SWAP.  which i dont like
<xubuntu-07i> why not?
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: text based installation, option to create full disk encryption.
<Linus_> RAM is cheap.  xubuntu-07i
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: Because he dont like suspend to disk.
<xubuntu-07i> yea i want that
<bekks> Then you need swap.
<xubuntu-07i> right
<xubuntu-07i> ok
<bekks> As large as your RAM, plus about 100M.
<Linus_> and swap is security vuln..  like i said, i like my computer streamlined  :P
<xubuntu-07i> How dangerous would it be to write the ubuntu server iso to the USB drive i'm booted on? live boots from ramdisk right?
<Linus_> http://thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu
<Linus_> http://thesimplecomputer.info/pages/ubuntu-fde-condensed
<Linus_> great info, explains what i've been saying,  but he is more hardcore than me  :P
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: No ramdisk involved.
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: It would be booting the ubuntu server installer from USB.
<Linus_> plus, i've went thru corrupted HDDs,---- not fun.  Clean-room prices suck.
<bekks> You didnt have backups then, right?
<xubuntu-07i> I would assume not.
<bekks> Then the data was not worth being kept.
<Linus_> what is the big benefit of suspend-to-disk, anyway?
<bekks> Continuing a pointless discussion.
<Linus_> not pointless, i'm asking what i'm missing..
<xubuntu-07i> Sometimes I need to suspend for a long time, or because I left the battery at home to reduce weight.
<Linus_> i just log out.  safer.   but if you r gonna stay logged in.... use "vlock -sn"  instead of xscreensaver, to lock ur screen
<xubuntu-07i> why not xscreensaver?
<Linus_> not hardcore enough  :P
<xubuntu-07i> usually suspend to disk locks first
<Walliski> then again if you log out you loose your session, and would need to open all programs and stuff again
<Walliski> O:)
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: oh wait...... if you use a Password for  "/"  and a keyfile for "/home" , that should work, with one password
<Linus_> No LVM needed.... Tada!
<xubuntu-07i> If home fills up I'd like to be able to resize it later
<xubuntu-07i> I think I've got it from here. I'm using http://thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu and adjusting for LVM
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: Just use the ubuntu server installer.
<bekks> xubuntu-07i: No need for weirdo 3rd party howtos.
<xubuntu-07i> ok yea i'll try that instead
<Linus_> :P
<xubuntu-07i> forgot about it
<xubuntu-07i> that'll work for GPT, EFI, the whole lot, right?
<bekks> 5Sure.
<bekks> Even without the 5.
<xubuntu-07i> lol
<Linus_> i like  my weirdo how-tos
<Linus_> xubuntu-07i: also, if your /Home fills up, remember, you can also move files to  /
<Linus_> you dont need LVM for that, or to resize ur partition
<bekks> Moving files does not solve the problem of resizing.
<xubuntu-07i> right
<Linus_> it solves the problem of a full drive
<xubuntu-07i> there will be no /home2!
<bekks> So can we finally end this pointless discussion bout using LVM?
<xubuntu-07i> i think so :D
<bekks> Them/they/their want to use LVM, period.
<Linus_> i'm just tryin' to help a brother out, giving options  :)
<xubuntu-07i> Thanks for that
<xubuntu-07i> Yea thanks everyone!
 * Linus_  pats himself on the back for figuring out the  password + keyfile trick,  for /home
<xubuntu07i> OK so I just used the default graphical installer. I don't have a /home partition but I can live with that :)
<xubuntu07i> It's encrypted, and hibernate works, so I'm good
<xubuntu07i> hey that rhymes (DoomBoom left the room)
<xubuntu07i> But I forgot the dotfiles when I backed up, and that includes ~/.minecraft! I lost all my saves.
<xangua> You don't have a/home partition? :-/
<xangua>  If you mean you installed all in a single partition, you'll find a separate partition is more useful for backup or reinstall
<xubuntu07i> I know, and for backup I usually do `cp -a` or `tar c` anyway, so it isn't necessary really unless I install another OS, which I don't plan on doing.
#xubuntu 2016-01-24
<luisss1234567> Hi every one, i need your help, i just installed Xubuntu Wily Werewolf this morning and after sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i keep getting this error: http://pasteboard.co/11iEfyd3.png
<luisss1234567> Can some one help me please to fox this?
<luisss1234567> fix this*
<luisss1234567> any one?
<samalex> Silly question, when i installed xubuntu in virtualbox during bootup it had the nice blue Xubuntu splashscreen, but when I installed it on my laptop from the BIOS screen it just goes black until the login screen appears.  Just curious if there's anyway to force the blue Xubuntu splash screen to appear.
<flocculant> anyone got any experience troubleshooting hdmi no signal when pc is on but tv turns off - if that makes no sense, then I want to be able to turn the tv off and not reboot the pc to get a signal
<adjagu> flocculant, maybe this link is helpful to you? https://github.com/regispl/displaymanager
<flocculant> not really - don't want to extend the desktop, only got 1 display - a tv, turn it off, signal lost
<flocculant> been here https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=9391 - that's not working for me
<adjagu> Ok. Maybe this link will be helpful. The shell script is what caught my intrest. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1308105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308105 in xfce4-settings "Xfce resets TV mode to NULL when power cycled" [Critical,Confirmed]
<flocculant> that's the bug listed in the forum topic I noted ;)
<flocculant> so - I've got the script in home and set up the udev rule too
<adjagu> Do you have the proper device name listed in the OUTPUT="HDMI-0"?
<flocculant> it's hdmi-1, but yes :)
<flocculant> and it's definitely card0 in /dev
<flocculant> adjagu: thing is that forum post/bug/scripts etc seem to relate to oldish xfce versions - I've got 4.12 here, and I couldn't be anymore up to date with xubuntu than I am :D
<adjagu> Hmm. Well since it's named properly does a 'xrandr -d :0 --auto' turn it back on?
<flocculant> I'll try :)
<flocculant> it appears to run without error - but no signal on tty7 still
<flocculant> if push comes to shove I'll just save the 150W an hour and turn the pc off rather than leave it on all the time :D
<adjagu> I understand that. I have had lots of issues with HDMI, sound, etc.
<flocculant> :)
<adjagu> Sadly I don't have any other suggestions
<flocculant> ok - well thanks for your help anyway :)
<flocculant> I'll post to the m/l and see what turns up there next :)
<flocculant> have a good day
<adjagu> Good day to you too. :)
<adjagu> Well, one final thought. If you have the tv on and the pc on (after you've turned the tv off) - if you unplug the hdmi from the pc and plug it in again, does the picture return?
<flocculant> nope - I tried that after the big hammer and before the script/udev rule :D
<adjagu> Well, darn. You also tried restarting the display manger?
<flocculant> adjagu: mmm no, tried startx is all
<adjagu> sudo restart lightdm
<adjagu> or it might be sudo service lightdm restart
<flocculant> yea last one
<flocculant> that crashed xorg :)
<adjagu> Oops. Not what we wanted.
<flocculant> :D
<adjagu> I think I used to use sudo pkill X, but I am unsure. It's been a while.
<flocculant> don't worry too much - I'm happy to fiddle about for 'so long' then I start to cost the time taken to fix against the time taken to not
<flocculant> currently - it doesn't take too much time to get of my arse and press the power button on it :p
<flocculant> adjagu: I'll hit the m/l, if I get a 'fix' and I see you in here I'll let you know, thanks for the help :)
<adjagu> Very true. Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance.
<flocculant> adjagu: actually - the one thing I'm not sure about is the BAD_MODE resolution I have in the script http://pastebin.com/kCH2RrJg
<flocculant> http://pastebin.com/i2f7RF74 is the udev rule
<adjagu> Is there anything in the xorg logs that suggests that your display size changes?
<flocculant> nope
<flocculant> I did look last night as well - nothing of note in xorg.logs
<flocculant> all I have now is the seg fault from it's crash :)
<flocculant> meh - now found something up with the dev version of xubuntu :D
<adjagu> On earlier versions of xubuntu I had to use the following script to force 1920x1080 to my monitor. http://pastebin.com/pHi7rvN0
<adjagu> But that is similar to what you've already tried.
<flocculant> right - once it's going the resolution is fine here
<adjagu> I'll admit, you do have me puzzled then :)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> adjagu: so - is certainly appears to be xfsettingsd related - kill that and reboot to a horrible screen - tv off and on - still get a signal :)
<flocculant> if it wasn't intel but nvidia I'd try the  Option "UseHotplugEvents" "False" in a xorg.conf
<adjagu> Intel is the only one to not give me hdmi issues. ATI, phew.
<flocculant> :)
<adjagu> I think at this point, if I were you, I'd file a bug report.
<flocculant> probably will - I'm in Xubuntu team so I'll bend someone's ear first - they might want me to post to an existing one :)
<adjagu> Quite possible. I really do hope you get this resolved. Now it's a puzzle to solve. :)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> adjagu:script with "while true; do xrandr -d :0 --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080; sleep 3; done" works eventually, blue screen for a bit
<Wayward_Vagabond> What version did synaptic stop being included by default?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Only had to type one line to get it, just curious when it happened, haven't setup a new install for ages
<flocculant> not remembering exactly but pre 14.04
<Wayward_Vagabond> 14.04 is what I'm working off of now. I know karmic included it, can't remember if quantal did or not
<flocculant> Wayward_Vagabond: well given I tend to run the current dev I'd be no help trying to remember that far back :D
<Wayward_Vagabond> Heh, I usually wait a month or two to touch a new release. I will do kernel versions as they come out though
<Wayward_Vagabond> Currently working on the massive purge/download for initial setup, nearly 8gb to download this time
<Wayward_Vagabond> <obligatory wining about light locker instead of xscreensaver>
<Wayward_Vagabond> *whining
<Wayward_Vagabond> The amd radeon drivers I got from the repos seem to be broken, catalyst throws an error on launch and running aticonfig didn't help
<ndrew_EZ> hi all!
<jarnos> Strange that it takes at least twice as much time to start chromium-browser than google-chrome-stable in Xubuntu 15.10
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, having a couple issues with my installation of 14.04lts. I installed the AMD Radeon graphics drivers from the repos, but Catalyst throws errors when I try to launch it and aticonfig didn't help/
<Wayward_Vagabond> The other issue is, my wifi connection randomly drops. It seems to happen if the connection goes demi-idle, but I can't see much of any pattern. I have to disable then renable wifi to see the network that it dropped.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Oops, nevermind, catalyst works now. Guess I just needed a restart after the massive set of package and driver changes.
<Wayward_Vagabond> It just did it, that time it didn't show any wifi networks till I 'reset' it
<Wayward_Vagabond> annd again
<ouroumov> Hello
<Luyin> hi ouroumov
<ouroumov> So I've got a problem trying to set up FDE on xubuntu 14.04: it fails to boot after install. I see garbage on my screen, which I assume is asking for a decryption key (I say that cause I had the non-garbage version once and entered the key, managed to boot)
<ouroumov> I was expecting to have to enter the key, but only once on first use, was I mistaken?
<ouroumov> Hi Luyin
<Luyin> what's FDE?
<ouroumov> Luyin, Full Disk Encryption
<adjagu> flocculant: Glad to see you got that sorted :)
<xubuntu93w> Hi I have a question... what would be your advise if I wanted to install 2 linux distros on my PC and a partition that I will use to store my documents, photos... and I will use it with the 2 distros.
<DrCool> Do you need two distros or can you run one in a virtual machine?
<xubuntu93w> DrCool: I will prefer to have 2 distros if possible...
<DrCool> I think you can tell the install disk to install another distro along side the current OS.
<xubuntu93w> DrCool.. yes I can... but how to do the partition to store my file and which I can use with the 2 distros??
<xubuntu93w> ould I just need to create a / and /home folders for each distro and only one /data folder for example for the partition for my files?
<DrCool> I think that would do it, create a partion called "filestorage" or something and leave that for each OS to find.
<DrCool> install the OS on other partitions.
<xubuntu93w> ok
<xubuntu93w> you think or you are sure??  :) :)
<DrCool> ha, well, I always second guess my own advice.
<DrCool> in theory it should work.   You could wait for someone to confirm...
<xubuntu93w> ok
<xubuntu93w> :)7
<xubuntu93w> :)
<JCT500THz> ... Anybody there?
#xubuntu 2017-01-16
<Phiber2000> Hi! I'm using xubuntu on a ThinkPad W510 with 2 external displays. That works well. But when I lock the session, all displays keep as blackscreen until I open the notebook display.
<Phiber2000> Is there any solution?
<flanke> hello room
<flanke> I am new to xubuntu and have installed wubuntu 16.4 yesterday
<bazhang> wubuntu?
<flanke> I tried several sip protocol programs like empathy, sfl, twinkle, linphone, etc. but I can't get a single one to work with the credentials that I have (account at freevoiopdeal). I always get an internal server error. does anyone else have encountered the same issue and resolved it?
<flanke> xubuntu ;)
<flanke> I also tried to install a windows app (voipconnect) via wine but as I expected, it did not work...
<bazhang> chrome supports LINE
<bazhang> thas just about the best there is
<flanke> what do u mean by "chrome supports". Chrome the browser?
<bazhang> chrome has an addon for LINE
<bazhang> previously, it was wine on Linux, not a good solution at all
<flanke> I don't really like using a google application on linux...what's the point of using linux if I have got to use a propriatery app.? U don't have any other idea?
<bazhang> sorry I didn't see that in your question
<bazhang> they have an install sans browser on github as well
<flanke> No worries, I just give the precision. :)
<bazhang> https://github.com/integrations/line
<flanke> I check :)
<flanke> Not good either. It is asking me to register on telegram via my mobile phone. I want to phone via my pc to a phone, not setting up telegram...
<bazhang> telegram?
<flanke> yep
<bazhang> thats not how it's done at all
<flanke> https://zhukov.github.io/webogram/#/login
<flanke> and via the internet address you gave me, I could not find any linux program...
<bazhang> downloaded it no problem here, set up no issue
<flanke> where did u download it from?
<bazhang> the github or the browser addon
<flanke> you've got a github account then?
<bazhang> did you wish to set this up on your phone, your PC, or both
<chippy> doesn't SIP require certain ports etc to be open / forwarded? Have you looked at this?
<flanke> I want to set this up on my pc only
<flanke> I don't think so about the ports to be opened. As far as I know, no.
<xubuntu79i> hello folks
<xubuntu79i> figured.
<Artemis3> bazhang, except the screen saver / suspend etc will never trigger with that thing open...
<Artemis3> i have to keep it closed and stick to telegram because of that.
<Artemis3> flanke, as for registering, it sadly needs to send an sms the first time, but other than that, its better afterwards you don't need the phone again.
<flanke> tx Artemis
<flanke> :)
<Azsendi> Hello
<Azsendi> I'm having problems with my xubuntu
<Azsendi> it's stuck on /dev/sda2: clean, 626136/121085952 files, 200099556/484325632 blocks
<Azsendi> It doesn't load the gui.
<Azsendi> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Azsendi> Will anyone be able to help me?
<Azsendi> Will anyone be able to help?
<Azsendi> Xubuntu Desktop doesn't load, it gets stuck on /dev/sda2: clean, 626136/121085952 files, 200099556/484325632 blocks
#xubuntu 2017-01-17
<nameeb> Hello
<hallissyc> hello
<nameeb> Newbie with Linux, but very excited!
<nameeb> I'm installing Xubuntu now
<hallissyc> just installed mine as well
<hallissyc> on an old macbook 2,1
<nameeb> How did it go?
<hallissyc> it has taken 2 weeks
<hallissyc> haha
<nameeb> What!?
<hallissyc> yea, this macbook is apparently the tough one to break
<hallissyc> i have a newer macbook pro that took 16.04 ubuntu no issues
<nameeb> I see, so you got rid of mac is and installed Ubuntu instead or you have dual boot?
<nameeb> *Mac OS
<hallissyc> yep
<nameeb> Sweet! Maybe I will install it on my MacBook air then
<hallissyc> help
<xubuntu17i> hello
<xubuntu17i> someone can help me on my xubuntu ?
<xubuntu17i> i've installed the 14.04 on my acer AO1-431 laptop (with EFI) and after apt update/upgrade, my xubuntu don't boot
<mad_pumpkin> https://github.com/ynsta/steamcontroller  ;; so I'm having an issue where i get this error "no module named usb1" any ideas or help please?
<Pici> mad_pumpkin: It looks like you may not have installed the dependencies listed in the readme...
<mad_pumpkin> yeah, I'm trying that again
<xubuntu05i> hi
<sievert> hi :)
<mad_pumpkin> hello, I'm on steam OS, trying to use "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" to which I recieve "E: Unable to locate package xubuntu-desktop"
<mad_pumpkin> help?
<xangua> mad_pumpkin: steam OS is Debian based
<mad_pumpkin> and missin hundreds of packages, I want to install any of the buntus into it to make it more versitile
<mad_pumpkin> prefferably xubuntu
<knome> that's not trivial and is out of the scope of this channel
<mad_pumpkin> where should I go for assistance then?
<knome> not really sure if anybody wishes to support something like this, but you could search the web to see if somebody else has done something like this before
<knome> or maybe the steam OS -specific bits are available for *buntu*, so you might be able to install xubuntu, then add those
<knome> *might*
<mad_pumpkin> It has been done vice versa, installing steam OS as an ubuntu extension, but not another environment as a steam extension
<knome> well there's your answer then - it sounds a bit more sensible as well
<mad_pumpkin> or if someone could send me a pastebin of their standard package list?
<mad_pumpkin> that way I can just use apt-get
<xangua> The standard package list?
<mad_pumpkin> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mad_pumpkin> for this command so I can add them to my list and install other environments
<xangua> Like you were told this is the Xubuntu support channel, no steam OS neither Debian
<xangua> And what you suggest is just.... Not recommended in light words
<knome> mad_pumpkin, if you wish to do something like that, it's better that you figure out the data and bits you need yourself so you'll have at least some idea what you are doing
<mad_pumpkin> i'll ask in a debian irc channel then
<knome> they'll likely tell you the same - good luck
<mad_pumpkin> well I'm only looking for the package link that contains the buntu desktop environments for the command I used above
<knome> sure.
<knome> i understand, but it's not "just" the link, you're putting yourself on all kinds of problems by enabling those repositories
<mad_pumpkin> well steam rests on the debian environment, but has a lot to be desired, I'm looking for accessibility without having to re-install everything
<mad_pumpkin> found my sollution with the jessie sources, I just installed gnome
<mad_pumpkin> thank you all though
 * xangua holds his breath
<mad_pumpkin> By installing gnome it is also adding all of the standard packages that come with the gnome desktop environment, not quie what I wanted, but deffinately better than standard Steam OS, thnak you again though Off I go.
<genii> ...
<kaerhon> hi #xubuntu
<Spass_> kaerhon: Hello.
<kaerhon> hi Spass_ :)
<kaerhon> hey guys, i need some advice
<kaerhon> i'm currently running xubuntu 15.04, and i need some window thing to run a bunch of softwares for work. so i'm considering dual-booting my computer. i'll also upgrade xubuntu to the last release. Should i install windows or xubuntu first? some years ago grub needed to be reinstalled if windows was installed after xubuntu, i don't know how it is now
<bryceml> you almost always want to do windows first if I remember right.  If you don't you have to reinstall grub with a livecd, which isn't hard if you've done it before, but may be hard if you haven't.
<kaerhon> i haven't
<kaerhon> thanks for your input, i'll install windows first then
#xubuntu 2017-01-18
<xubuntu00o> hola
<xubuntu00o> tengo un problema con el centro de software xubuntu. no funciona
<xubuntu00o> alguien me podria ayudar
<bazhang> espanol?
<xubuntu00o> need help whit software center not work
<bazhang> what help
<xangua> xubuntu00o: open software center, top left icon, select quit, run: sudo apt update, try again
<bazhang> what are you trying to install
<xubuntu00o> not open sofware center. i done sudo apt get update and not work
<xubuntu00o> sudo apt-get remove software-center sudo apt-get install software-center
<xubuntu00o> and not work
<xangua> That's not what I said...
<Professorxubuntu> I'm not sure what to do here. this looks unfamiliar no wisiwig
<xubuntu00o> done tx
<greyghst> join
<irishman2020> struggling with setting up kiosk mode in xubuntu 16.04. I added the CustomizePanel=foo line to the /etc/xdg/xfce4/kios/kioskrc file according to https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/kiosk_mode but when I reboot, I still have total control of the panels when I'm in a non-foo user account
<irishman2020> struggling with setting up kiosk mode in xubuntu 16.04. I added the CustomizePanel=foo line to the /etc/xdg/xfce4/kios/kioskrc file according to https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/kiosk_mode but when I reboot, I still have total control of the panels when I'm in a non-foo user account
<Guest99092> hey guys
<Guest99092> Allah is doing
<Guest99092> sun is not doing allah is doing
<Guest99092> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#xubuntu 2017-01-19
<brandon> Hello! I am running xubuntu 16.04 and having issues with my wireless.  I am on a network that has multiple SSID's configured with the same name-- "roaming mode" networking.  My network connection continually drops and I have found that it is due to switching quickly between Access Points (BSSID) very quickly.  Is there a way to change the threshold for switching networks?
<brandon> I have run `sudo iwconfig wlo1 | grep "Access Point"` for the past 10 minutes and it has changed BSSID quite a few times
<brandon> Any help is appreciated.  I have searched for this issue, but most people have issues with their wireless card switching not agressively enough, whereas my problem is the opposite-- it is switching AP too aggressively.  Thanks
<brandon> `sudo iwconfig wlo1 sens 20` is reporting that changing the sensor value is not supported.  Is there a way to manually change this in WPA supplicant?  anyone seen this before?
<Gupperino> Hey, could I ask a question about Xubuntu?
<knome> yes
<Gupperino> Alright, thanks!
<Gupperino> So I recently got an old Dell Inspirion Mini 1012 netbook which is in pretty good condition.
<Gupperino> It now has 2 gigs of ram and a larger HDD?
<Gupperino> *Sorry meant to put in a period.
<Gupperino> And I was gonna install Kali Linux on it for Pen-testing.
<Gupperino> But I would prefer to use a more general distro like Ubuntu because it would give me some more flexibility and would work better as a general desktop OS, that I could then install specific tools onto.
<Gupperino> Unfortunatly I worry that Ubuntu will run smoothly on the netbook, so I tried install Xubuntu
<Gupperino> After a long and odd installation everything worked fine.
<Gupperino> I ran a few updates from the command line and restarted it to get everything refreshed, only to find that when it booted I got a grub/console message.
<Gupperino> It read something like /sda/disk/ #######blocks, ######files and didn't boot up. It might've if I waited but it seems ridiculus to wait that long for a boot.
<Gupperino> Keep in mind that that's only a paraphrase of the error and isn't useful info. I can rerun the install and post the actual specific error.
<Gupperino> But atm I'm running Kali (with poor performance) and would like to use Xubuntu, but I need to know that it can boot.
<Gupperino> Any ideas? Thanks!
<knome> that's a normal message happening during the boot, so the actual error is something else than that
<knome> do you remember what kind of packages were updated on the last time?
<Gupperino> Not really. I just used apt to run pretty basic updates.
<Gupperino> I'm probably gonna end up rerunning the installation and see if something different happens. It might have to do with the HDD itself not formatting correctly so maybe trying to reformat that manually would help.
<knome> you could try booting with an older kernel (from grub) to see if that helps
<Gupperino> I'll give that a shot.
<Gupperino> Honestly I'm unsure. I've seen people have this error with regular Ubuntu and Lubuntu but I've never had it with Kali.
<knome> well... this isn't kali support channel, but for xubuntu, it's normal
<Gupperino> I'll try and install it again tonight and see how it goes. If I still get an error with booting I'll post it here.
<knome> the one you mention above isn't an error, it's just a piece of information and nothing to worry about
<Gupperino> The machine doesn't boot after that.
<knome> sure, i understand
<Gupperino> If it does than it would be taking over 2 minutes.
<knome> but it's very likely nothing to do with that message
<knome> for example, i see a similar message every time i boot my desktop machine, and it doesn't take over two minutes to boot after that
<Gupperino> I've done some research on the message and other people have experienced their machine not booting at all. I have a slight feeling it may have something to do with it/
<Gupperino> I wouldn't know if there's something else going on in the background.
<Gupperino> I may be able to get it to start up if it takes a while and then enable Fastboot in grub or something.
<Gupperino> That might help.
<Gupperino> It helped speed up the boot in another OS.
<te0> Hi All
<irishman2020> struggling with setting up kiosk mode in xubuntu 16.04. I added the CustomizePanel=foo line to the /etc/xdg/xfce4/kios/kioskrc file according to https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/kiosk_mode but when I reboot, I still have total control of the panels when I'm in a non-foo user account. anyone familiar with this problem?
<xubuntu86w> hey guys i was wondering "sudo gedit ~/.bashrc" how do i run this command on xubuntu system
<xangua> Why do you want or think you need to run a graphical app with sudo in your home? xubuntu86w , what's your real goal?
<xubuntu86w> Im sorry im very new to this terminal things im trying to learn how to work that command and open the config file in text pad
<xangua> Sounds like you don't need to do whatever you're trying to achieve
 * genii makes some coffee
<xubuntu84w> hello, i have an old hp laptop with non-pae cpu and xubuntu 12.04.4 is installed on it and running smoothly. shall i upgrade to further OS releases? please advise.
<flocculant> xubuntu86w: mousepad ~/.bashrc
<flocculant> xubuntu84w: I don't believe we support non-pae, certainly our iso's don't
<flocculant> and we've not supported 12.04 since 2015, though of course the ubuntu packages have been
<xubuntu84w> ok. then i will turn off the OS upgrade and let it update per default settings. what do you think? this must work as i was able to install the latest skype from the terminal
#xubuntu 2017-01-20
<Gupperino> Hey, I just installed Xubuntu and am having some issues booting. Could someone help me?
<Gupperino> Anyone?
<xubuntu31d> is there a keyboard shortcut that I can use to kill open apps quickly ???
<flocculant> xubuntu31d: you can ctrl+alt+esc and click on the app
<Marasgeon> greetings, are there any known issues with brightness in macbook pro?
<knome> macbooks aren't officially supported
<Marasgeon> someone has a problem : waking macbook from sleep, gives him black screen, in xubuntu 16.04, is there a workaround?
<knome> as i said, macbooks aren't officially supported with xubuntu
<Marasgeon> but there are mac users, using it right?
<knome> likely.
<Marasgeon> so there are no bug reports in xubuntu about macbooks?
<knome> unless the same issue is confirmed to happen with supported hardware, no - or in other words, no macbook-specific bugs are considered "won't fix" by the xubuntu team
<knome> s/no/all/
<Marasgeon> ok, thanks knome
<asrockxu> buenas
<asrockxu> se puede instalar lamp en xubuntu ?
<xubuntu98w> Hello! Ctrl+Alt+N keyboard shortcut does not work in Jetbrains IDEs for me, even though it's set to Refactor->Inline. Ctrl+Alt+N is not bound to anything in xfce-keyboard-shortcuts or Keyboard->Application Shortcuts. Where else should I look? Other Ctrl+Alt+<something> combinations work in Jetbrains IDEs.
<DarkAceZ> I'm about to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, but I don't have a place to back up my huge home folder to
<DarkAceZ> how strongly is it recommended to have a backup before doing the install?
<DarkAceZ> I'll be doing from the "livecd" (off of a flash drive)
<giors> hi does anybody know how to install gnome theme on xubuntu?
<knome> DarkAceZ, very, but it's your data, so if you are okay with the extremely slim but still possible risk of losing some or all, then you can do it without backups
<knome> DarkAceZ, if you can back up only some, backup stuff you can't recreate or re-get by any means
<knome> (think: prefer photos from family vacation from the other side 10 years ago over music ripped from your audio cd's)
<knome> also, if you have a highly customized system, you might want to backup some of the configuration (. -folders) to save time - these are often relatively small
<Justanick> Is there an option to update now to 16.04.2?
<knome> if you are running 16.04, you'll get to .2 via regular updates, so no need for any extra actions
<genii> Justanick: Feb 2 or just after. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<Justanick> knome: The problem is, that I have regularly trouble with btrfs and hope that the new kernel of .2 has a few fixes for the trouble.
<knome> yes, and effectively you don't need to bother with point releases; the only situation where one matters is when you download an ISO, and then you'll just want to get the latest available
<Justanick> Running out of free space and the balancing make system unusable like now. ;)
<knome> 4.8 kernels are already available in repositories if you specifically want to enable them now
<Justanick> This is the case why I would like upgrade as early as possible
<knome> not sure if they are the reason why the .2 release was postponed though
<Justanick> knome: Thanks, I will give it a try.
<turej> the xubuntu installer asks for a wifi connection in order to get "third party software" amongst other things. my question is: will i be allowed to choose which third party software to download?
<turej> ?
<turej> anyone?
<turej> ?!
<knome> patience places; you waited for less than 10 minutes
<knome> and the answer is no; if you answer yes to that question though, the installer will install some multimedia codecs
<turej> knome: what kind of third party software will it install
<knome> you will obviously be able to control whatever packages are in your system after the installation is finished
<knome> see above; i answered to that question already
<turej> the thing is, from my liveusb experience, xubuntu is already using (by my standards) too much of the ram
<turej> i fear that if the third party software is installed, it'll get worse
<turej> are my fears irrational and false in nature
<knome> not unless you use them; you can always opt-in to install them later, so you don't need to install them now
<knome> mostly yes; the third party libraries will only use your resources when they are in use
<turej> knome: if i refuse to connect to the internet during the installation, will i be able to get all the updates through "apt-get dist-upgrade" later?
<knome> as long as you have an internet connection at that point, yes
<knome> the installer doesn't do any "magical" things; its point is to make your life easier
<turej> knome: im on a 32bit system, and xubuntu at startup is using up about 500mb ram, what could be the cause
<turej> i saw within countless reviews that it used less than 300mb at startup
<knome> countless reviews where?
<knome> you can likely boot xubuntu with less than 512MB of memory, using it isn't recommended
<turej> knome: why in all of earth's glory is xubuntu using up about 500mb ram at startup
<turej> that is the question
<knome> it's a modern operating system and it has various services running
<turej> i meant that i had read many reviews, and in them it was stated that xubuntu at startup took up about 250mb
<turej> in my case, it's taking about 500+ mb
<knome> are the reviews talking about the same release?
<turej> yes
<knome> you can use the task manager to see what is eating your memory
<turej> knome: my RAM is 4GB, "hardinfo" showed that it was using up about 500MB
<turej> however
<turej> the task manager showed that only 4% or 8% cpu was in usage
<turej> 'top' said the same thing
<knome> RAM isn't CPU though
<turej> actually top said about 0.8%
<turej> knome: but surely if it takes up a lot of RAM, the system will be slowed down?
<knome> actually no, it's a combination of several things
<turej> knome: keep in mind that i found all this out during a liveusb experience
<turej> is it possible that less than 400mb at startup will be used after the system is installed
<knome> that's a different thing too; booting into xubuntu and using X amount of RAM is different than booting the liveusb
<knome> yes.
<turej> knome: is your system encrypted
<turej> i was wondering whether it'd be any good to have a distro encrypted
<knome> do you handle very private files and take your computer to public places?
<turej> nope
<knome> anyway, the question is very subjective; some consider any data about their usage to need encryption, others do not mind
<turej> ok knome thank you for your somewhat technical help
<turej> i'll be on my way to install xubuntu
<knome> have fun
<turej> is there anything you'd like to say before i do that
<knome> the above :)
<turej> :)
<turej> thanks again!
<DarkAceZ> <knome> also, if you have a highly customized system, you might want to backup some of the configuration (. -folders) to save time - these are often relatively small
<DarkAceZ> this is just in case of data loss, right?
<knome> all backups are in case of data loss, right? :)
<DarkAceZ> okay, just checking to make sure the update doesn't refresh configs or something :-P
<DarkAceZ> thanks for the info, it's helpful
<knome> no, it shouldn't
#xubuntu 2017-01-21
<DarkAcePhone> Hey I was using the livecd on my laptop, and I closed the lid for a bit and came back to a locked screen
<DarkAcePhone> I had a bunch of stuff open, is there a way I can remove this lock screen/login? Is there a standard login for livecd's?
<Unit193> xubuntu, no password.  And yeah, remove light-locker/disable it.  Though really, I thought that was disabled in live sessions.
<DarkAcePhone> Thanks a ton
<xubuntu13w> I would like to know which version of xubuntu is the most suitable for my pc. It is an AMD Athlon 64 3000+ with 2GB of RAM. Is it better to use 32 bit or 64?
<xubuntu82w> Does xubuntu support ntfs hard drives?
<flocculant> xubuntu82w: in what repect? if you mean can you read/write to ntfs drives then yes. If you're asking if you can install to an ntfs drive - then no.
<gebruiker> what is the name of the pdf reader app?
<Unit193> evince.
<gebruiker> evince comes with xubuntu?
<Unit193> Yep.
<xubuntu41d> help
<knome> xubuntu41d, ask the question
<xubuntu41d> why wifi connections dont appear?
<xubuntu41d> i am ethernet connected
<knome> they should; which xubuntu version are you using, did you try if the wifi connections work with the live mode and what wifi hardware are you using?
<xubuntu41d> i think 16.10
<knome> what about the other questions?
<xubuntu41d> i think 16.10
<xubuntu41d> its the first time i use an ubuntu version so..
<xubuntu41d> **
<knome> i also asked you if you tried the live system and if the wifi worked there
<knome> also asked about your wifi hardware
<xubuntu41d> what is the live system?
<knome> ok, you likely haven't done that then
<Afdal> So I'm on Xubuntu 16.04 and I keep getting this annoying ttf-mscorefonts-installer notification
<knome> Afdal, known bug, will be fixed eventually
<Afdal> it keeps failing and then popping up again to nag me later
<Afdal> oh good :)
<knome> xubuntu41d, so what wifi hardware are you using?
<xubuntu41d> haha i dont actually know
<knome> ok, are you using a laptop?
<xubuntu41d> yes
<knome> which laptop?
<xubuntu41d> an compaq quest
<Afdal> So we're talking about the same bug that showed up...  a month ago knome?
<Afdal> Just wanna be sure
<knome> Afdal, yes
<Afdal> okie dokie
<knome> xubuntu41d, please run the following on a terminal and paste us the URL output:
<knome> xubuntu41d, inxi -c0 -n | pastebinit
<xubuntu41d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23842262/
<Unit193> xubuntu41d: What's rfkill list  give you?
<xubuntu41d> 1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 2: hp-bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 3: hp-gps: GPS 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes 5: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 6: phy1: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 7: brcmwl-0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<xubuntu41d> i went on settings then additional drivers..i enabled the first one tha was a wireless connection driver and problem solved
<xubuntu41d> anyway thank you for the support
<Joseph> so on Xubuntu 16.04 I booted up my laptop today but when I signed into user, all I got was the desktop background, no icons, no menubar, and I had to 'startx' manually for it to show up
<Joseph> does anyone know what's going on?
#xubuntu 2017-01-22
<Admixxerr> pretty fascinating: Adolf Hitler vs The Jew World Order https://youtu.be/ssCkc8t9sho
<xubuntu414> 16.04 doesnt support bumblebee?
<xubuntu414> ?
<xubuntu49w> Hello, dont know how tu receive with bluetooth
<xubuntu49w> Need help
<xubuntu49w> Im using xubuntu 16.10
<xubuntuer> i downloaded adobe flash and i am trying to install it but when i type "# rpm -Uvh <rpm_package_file>" nothing happens but this the only istruction what should i do?
<flocculant> xubuntuer: that won't work - try https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html
<flocculant> rpm isn't for debian based systems
<xubuntuer> i open the link but the second step file mentions that firefox doesnt know how to open this
<flocculant> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cimbakahn> Hello!
<cimbakahn> Can i uninstall gnome-keyring completely and safely?
#xubuntu 2018-01-15
<jagardaniel> hi! is it normal that the Xorg process spikes to 40-50 cpu usage when you move or resize a window? same thing goes for one of the firefox process when you scroll on a webpage - feels very "laggy"
<jagardaniel> i'm using nvidia proprietary but had the same issue (if it is an issue) with nouveau as well
<specialkender> hello guys
<specialkender> anybody here that can help me with a processor problem_
<specialkender> ?
<knome> ask and find out
<specialkender> so, i came back from the vacations and basically when i run any program that would take like 10% of the CPU of my computer is now taking 100%. Nobody should have touched my pc, so i really dunno what it can be. i have an intel i7-6700 8core. Anyone know what can it be?
<specialkender> if you need any extra piece of info ask me, i dunno what to provide
<specialkender> anyone?
<specialkender> i'm kinda desperate in here
<specialkender> >.<
<specialkender> so, i came back from the vacations and basically when i run any program that would have took 10% before takes like 10% of the CPU of my computer is now taking 100%. Like pulse audio takes 13% without any audio running. Nobody should have touched my pc, so i really dunno what it can be. i have an intel i7-6700 8core. Anyone know what can it be?
<specialkender> so, i came back from the vacations and basically when i run any program that would have took 10% before takes like 10% of the CPU of my computer is now taking 100%. Like pulse audio takes 13% without any audio running. Nobody should have touched my pc, so i really dunno what it can be. i have an intel i7-6700 8core. Anyone know what can it be?
<specialkender> if i open youtube Web Content takes like 80% CPU
<specialkender> it's totally unusable now
<anarhist_> hello, i have added another drive to fstab, assuming that the system will see it as internal, but it doesn't. for example in the file manager it is listed as one of the external, giving me option to dismount it (which then fails), there's also no trash on that drive, and all the files are deleted right away. the line in fstab is "/dev/mapper/mapper-thing	/path	ext4	errors=remount-ro	0	2"
<zleap> specialkender: with you tube there is a flash version and html version are both causing the same issue ?  I am not an expert but afaik flash is a serious resource drain
<specialkender> it's not youtube the problem, if i run any program it uses like 85% of the CPU and slows the computer like mad
<specialkender> zleap: now though i sudo apt full upgraded the system and mayyybe it is better. so it still uses up nearly 100% of the cpu, but at least now if i open two programs it splits the CPU usage among the 2
<zleap> ah
<nosmelc> I did a Clonezilla image of a hard drive with a Xubuntu 17.10 install on a laptop.  The image came out to just over 3GB.  Does that sound right?  I thought it took up more space than that
<bobu> hi! anyone here?
<fiet> Hi
<bobu> hello
<knome> bobu, if you have a support question, ask the real question
<bobu> hi knome
<bobu> I had some problems with samba
<knome> nosmelc, that doesn't sound awfully wrong at least
<bobu> had to restart after I set a new shared folder
<nosmelc> knome, thanks
<bobu> because Gigolo didn't recognize it. now it does, but I check another computer, which has Mint xfce 32-bit on it: will it recognize the new share immediately or not and vice versa
<knome> bobu, i'm not a samba expert by any means as i haven't used it in years, but i'm pretty sure there are ways to make new shares appear even without booting
<bobu> knome, are you familiar with other methods? I'm interested
<knome> bobu, other methods to do what?
<knome> transfer files with windows machines or other unix machines?
<bobu> knome, how to make shares appear
<bobu> knome, yes, transfer. linux-windows, and linux-linux.
<knome> restarting samba should work, but even that sounds a bit dramatic
<bobu> I see
<knome> "sudo service smbd restart" i think -- you might need to replace smbd with something else
<bobu> I try that one, tnx
<bobu> thunar is not very friendly. I think nautilus was. but I don't want to use nautilus if I don't have to
<knome> thunar is simple and light (and it's designed to be)
<knome> i personally use fuse extensions to get to things i need to, but they aren't necessarily useful with windows machines
<knome> like sshfs to mount a directory on a remote machine, but in order to do that, you'd have to run an ssh server on the windows machine
<knome> that's more sensible between unix machines though
<SnowyCoder> Hello, just wanted to say but the online IRC (the one in xubuntu.org/irc/) doesn't work in my pc (manjaro kde firefox 57.0.4)
<SnowyCoder> Do you know why my laptop (xubuntu) doesn't go in standby when I close the pc screen but only when I open it? I notice it because things like youtube or other players don't stop until I open the screen again.
<koolkalang> hi all, where are the birghtness function keys defined?
<koolkalang> I only assume it's defined elsewhere, because I don't see a keycode when using xev
<bobu> hi. I can open Xfce4 Dictionary multiple times on Mint, but not on xubuntu! Why? It is very useful: for example, one is English->German, the other is the opposite. But it can only be opened once on xubuntu.
<ggortan> hello guys i came here for help. So, i have 2 LG monitors but my computer show the same desktop on both. What can i do to have independent worksapec?
<ggortan> i tried intel update tool but it says xubunto is not compatible
<ggortan> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
#xubuntu 2018-01-16
<quazimodo> does xubuntu 16.04 have a known issue with rendering 'light' and 'ultralight' fonts?
<quazimodo> i can't get it to render anything but regular and bold
<Valeyard> how so?
<hans__> does xubuntu live come with openssh server?
<krytarik> hans__: No cross-posting please.
<hans__> krytarik, i didn't
<krytarik> Sure you did.
<krytarik> Well, the answer is the same, anyway.
<hans__> i did not, xubuntu live != ubuntu live
<krytarik> Oh, you asked there too.
<hans__> also, lubuntu live != xubuntu live
<kalvincj> hi
<kalvincj> test
<nasd4> on the website the channel is given but it is generally not said on which irc-server. why does websites dont give the info join: freenode #xubuntu
<nasd4> why doesnt the website give the info server: freenode channel: #xubuntu
<knome> nasd4, we do have the link for joining, but sure, that's a fair point. i'll update the website when i'm on my desktop
<nasd4> ty , i use irc clients so i pref that
<knome> sure, np
<Guest90988> Hello ! My PC is not starting Xubuntu 16.04. It's reboot automatically. Whats the solution for this ?
<EmilyM> hello?
<knome> hello.
<EmilyM> I'm having a heck of a time instlling wine on a computer supporting Xbuntu and am wondering if I could get a small advice?
<flocculant> EmilyM: you need to tell us what the problem you've got actually is :)
<EmilyM> legit, but i didn't want to spew about it if this was the wrong place.
<flocculant> it is the right place - hope we can help
<EmilyM> I'm getting a dependancy error when I try 'sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-stable'
<EmilyM> the dependancy error says i need 'wine-stable (=2.0.4`xenial)
<EmilyM> but I know little of xbuntu/ubuntu and I'm lost in a dependancy maze
<flocculant> winehq-stable isn't in the repo's - what have you read to lead you to that package?
<EmilyM> the winehq wiki download page
<EmilyM>  This:  https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<EmilyM> followed all the previous instructions, and troubleshot a few dependencies there, but after updating I'm stuf
<EmilyM> stuck
<flocculant> any reason why you didn't just install the version available from the system?
<EmilyM> ignorance probably
<flocculant> also what happens if you don't --install-recommends ?
<EmilyM> hmmm dunno, I'll see
<EmilyM> same dependency issue
<flocculant> ok
<EmilyM> looks like software only has the dev version and winetricks, which I am led to believe is outdated
<flocculant> don't really know what to suggest other than undoing what you did - and then installing the repo version of wine
<flocculant> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<flocculant> that's some of the wine stuff available
<flocculant> you might find someone in #ubuntu who uses wine - a more speedy channel
<flocculant> also you could hopefully purge this ppa you added - which will set your system back to default from it
<flocculant> just checking it out in a vm
<EmilyM> would the command for that be 'sudo apt-get ppa-purge <repository title>'?
<flocculant> likely
<flocculant> rather yes should be - never used it with something that wasn't a ppa
<dax> not quite, it's more like sudo ppa-purge ppa:repository-name/subdirectory
<dax> (without apt-get)
<flocculant> dax EmilyM - sorry only have reading - in the vm
<flocculant> which is causing issues with no release file for me ...
<EmilyM> hmm I suppose the repository name would be the website I got it from?
<flocculant> EmilyM: check what the ppa is called - look in /etc/apt/sources.list/d/ for it
<flocculant> nvm - adds it direct to sources.list
<flocculant> EmilyM: have you actually managed to install anything from there yet?
<EmilyM> lol. I got the repository key and the repository I think?
<flocculant> ok
<flocculant> we can undo - and then you can get it from the repo
<EmilyM> also, sudo ppa-purge command not found
<flocculant> yea - have to install that, but don't worry
<flocculant> Alt+F2
<flocculant> pkexec mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<flocculant> a text file will open
<flocculant> after you give it password
<flocculant> find the line that has winehq in it - add # to the BEGINNING of the line
<flocculant> save and close
<EmilyM> hmmm several lines have wine in them, all start with # deb-src
<flocculant> ignore lines that start with #
<flocculant> none without #?
<flocculant> # ?
<EmilyM> one
<flocculant> put # at the beginning
<EmilyM> okay, #, saved and closed
<flocculant> open a terminal
<flocculant> sudo apt update
<flocculant> does that give any error?
<EmilyM> no, but two packadges can be upgraded
<EmilyM> lol
<flocculant> do that first just in case (sudo apt upgrade)
<flocculant> then sudo apt install wine-stable
<EmilyM> unable to locate packadge wine-stable
<flocculant> EmilyM: what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<EmilyM> 16.04
<flocculant> EmilyM: try wine instead of wine-stable
<EmilyM> depends on wine 1.6
<flocculant> try install wine1.6
<EmilyM> I think thats the older version, Its on wine 2.0.4 now I think?
<flocculant> yes - but as you've found out - that causes issues with 16.04 ...
<flocculant> is there something in wine 2.04 that you KNOW you need?
<flocculant> https://askubuntu.com/questions/151283/why-dont-the-ubuntu-repositories-have-the-latest-versions-of-software
<EmilyM> depends: wine1.6-amd64 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14.2) but it is not going to be installed
<EmilyM> I'm pretty sure the older version would be totally fine
<flocculant> EmilyM: ok - not sure what to suggest to be honest - not looked at wine myself for many years
<flocculant> if you can wait I can boot 16.04 in a vm
<EmilyM> I really appreciate you taking the time to troubleshoot a bit with me
<flocculant> no problem :)
<flocculant> though if anyone watching uses wine - feel free to jump in :)
<flocculant> EmilyM: so I booted a 16.04 vm, following the instructions at the site you went to - worked for me (or would if I let it - vm has hundreds of updates to apply)
<flocculant> I'm getting the same dependency issue as you did from the repos
<EmilyM> so its def a version issue
<flocculant> maybe try asking in #ubuntu this issue isn't an Xubuntu one as it stands, so people there should be able to help you more
<EmilyM> ok. I'll try there and #WineHQ I think
<flocculant> okey doke
<EmilyM> thank you muchly
<flocculant> sorry I coudn't help
<EmilyM> you did plenty ^_^
<flocculant> :)
<EmilyM> flocculant, finally got it installed, now to get it working! thank you so much
<zleap> what is flocculant ?
<EmilyM> someone's nick
<zleap> ok
<zleap> sorry
<EmilyM> they were helping me earlier
<zleap> ah what you getting working then
<EmilyM> wine on xbuntu 16.04
<zleap> ah
<zleap> not tried wine in ages
<EmilyM> which has been a pain for the last three hours or so
<zleap> i have been trying to get warzone2100 to work, it seems broken on mint
<EmilyM> I know nothing bout ubuntu or xbuntu, so that statement only makes vague sense to me
<zleap> it is a game
<zleap> only it crashes when run
<EmilyM> those were the two things I could extrapolate. lol
<EmilyM> is it a game you play via wine/other emulators?
<zleap> native to linux
<EmilyM> mm
<zleap> ok it seg faults
<zleap> i need to figure out how to create a bug report for it
<zleap> hmm this not look good, launchpad said last modified 2010-10-02
<zleap> it looks abandoned :(
<EmilyM> :<
#xubuntu 2018-01-17
<ares__> hola
<ares__> español
<onlyabyte> Is there a list of the tweaks the Xubuntu team as done to XFCE which I can see?
<aot> any idea how to make word wrapping default in Mousepad?
<knome> mousepad should remember the last state when you open a new instance, so just set word wrapping on
<aot> it doesn't :(
<aot> I mean maybe until I restart
<knome> do you have other mousepad windows open?
<matt3o12_> Hello, Im trying to change the display resoltion using Display setting but it only shows 1920x1200. This makes everything a bit too small for my tast. I'd prefer a resoltuon of something like 1280 but I dont know much about resolution and aspect rations. Normally, I just change the resolution from the list. So, what should I do to get a smaller resoltion and keep the aspect ration.
<Guest93155> Hello?
<xubuntu47d> How can delete files from the /boot folder?
<krytarik> You shouldn't manually.
<xubuntu47d> Getting 'Error: BrokenCount >0'
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu47d:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/263460/what-does-error-broken-count-0-mean
<SkaMan814>  Hi Everyone! I'm trying to use the transmission-daemon on Xubuntu 17.10, and followed the official ubuntu wiki to set it up.  Every time I try to download something through the web UI, I get a permission denied error.  Thought the folder is set to 775 with debian-transmission:debian-transmission ownership.  I'm really not sure what's going on.
<SkaMan814> It's connecting to peers, will download a few MB, and then I get the error.
<krytarik> Oh good, you asked in #ubuntu too already.
<SkaMan814> lol, ya.  I'm taking to someone in #transmission right now too
<SkaMan814> For what it's worth, after giving ownership to user and group debian-transmission to the full file path (/full/file/path) and not a partial path (/diff/user/debian-transmission) and changing permissions to 777 it worked.
#xubuntu 2018-01-18
<kelvincj> hi
<kelvincj> test
<anarhist> hello, i have added another drive to fstab, assuming that the system will see it as internal, but it doesn't. for example in the file manager it is listed as one of the external, giving me option to dismount it (which then fails), there's also no trash on that drive, and all the files are deleted right away. the line in fstab is "/dev/mapper/mapper-thing /path ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 2"
<CVal> Installed fedora, like it, but want to try xubuntu since im still a beginner and could use the extra ubuntu support. BUUT i cant install it since when i boot the usb, i see the screen where i can choose try xubunut and insall xubuntu, but when i chose either, the screen just bugs out and nothing happens. Already tried nomodeset, didnt help.
<CVal> I think it has something to do with my graphics card(nvidia gtx 970). Is it possible to pre install drivers on a live usb?
<Valeyard> idk
<Valeyard> ask it in #linux
#xubuntu 2018-01-19
<dais> I need help with my xubuntu 16.04
<dais> Can anyone please help me
<dais> my xubuntu only boots on recovery mode
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> is there a way to use wifi direct on xubuntu ?
<syb0rg> Hi, does anybody know how to disable suspend to RAM on the lock screen?
<Sveta> someone install light-locker-settings, test that it crashes with a `ImportError: No module named gi.repository` when you try to run it?
<Sveta> syb0rg has this issue on 17.10, we were discussing it in another channel
<Scytale> Hello! As in previous versions of Xubuntu, the dropbox tray icon shows only a placeholder. Is there a way to permanently show the real icon? In old versions i used "dropbox stop && dbus-launch dropbox start" in autostart but that solution stopped workink. Only manually
<CoderEurope> How do i get accessories back in my xubuntu menu ?
<Valeyard> config > desktop > menus
#xubuntu 2018-01-20
<glitchd> is there a way to configure thunar to show the dvd drive even when it empty?
<alpha_Aquila> Hello
<alpha_Aquila> Who knows why midori is no longer for xubuntu 17.10_64 ?
<flocculant> alpha_Aquila: two seconds
<flocculant> alpha_Aquila: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=864951
<ubottu> Debian bug 864951 in ftp.debian.org "RM: midori -- RoQA/RoM; FTBFS, unmaintained and unsupportable" [Normal,Open]
<flocculant> it can be built - but given it's seeing no development and thus no security concerns have been addressed - I'd not
<alpha_Aquila> 'k someone knows which web browser have similars performaces like midori : quickness, lightness...
<flocculant> not I
<alpha_Aquila> flocculant: thanks
<VolK> Will this distro let me run a xmr cpu miner?
<ilz0l3nd3> Annoying question: xkill won't close this random WINE game running in full-screen that won't let me switch windows, what do?
<ilz0l3nd3> Haven't done proper research because I would do that on my computer which is stuck on a solid black screen that is allegedly a mass effect demo with a cursor
<ilz0l3nd3> Alt tab shows me things but when I switch to them mass effect still blocks the whole screen
<ilz0l3nd3> I should really just reboot...
<well_laid_lawn> you could try going to a tty - ctrl+alt+f2 - then kill it
<ilz0l3nd3> The cursor switches to an x when I use xkill but nothing happens when I click things with the x
<ilz0l3nd3> OK, I did that, still can't actually see the tty. What precisely should I say?
<ilz0l3nd3> I think I'll just log out, I'm impatient
#xubuntu 2018-01-21
<tracker4> dd
<__maben__> is there any sort of computer janitor in xubuntu
<Andrio> You?
<thelinuxbox> hi, does anyone know if ubuntu/xubuntu 18.04 will have a fix for screen tearing?
<thelinuxbox> i'm currently on 16.04 and the screen tearing can get really bad at times
<knome> there are many reasons for screen tearing and many existing workarounds to fix it in many situtations
<knome> generally, no, not all screen tearing can be fixed for everyone with the same "fixes"
<knome> otoh you might be able to fix the tearing for yourself even with 16.04
<thelinuxbox> what would you recommend please?
<knome> what graphics card do you have?
<thelinuxbox> afaik it's intel
<thelinuxbox> lshw says "intel corporation"
<knome> try googling "intel ubuntu screen tearing"
<knome> (i'm on my phone atm so no quick googling, but there are loads of tutorials around)
<thelinuxbox> ok thanks!, ill give it a try
<thelinuxbox> hi, i followed this guide https://askubuntu.com/a/469653 to try to fix my screen tearing issue, it fixed the tearing but caused a new issue, different open windows kept going black, so did the taskbar, menus were flashing terribly :(
<thelinuxbox> is their any other solution please?
<thelinuxbox> i was forced to delete the conf file and restart just to have a normal enviroment again, so i'm back with the screen tearing issue but no issue with the black open windows or the taskbar going wild
<thelinuxbox> screen tearing is making me want to throw up :(
<sudolinux1> hi
<sudolinux1> i am switching to xubuntu. How would you guys rate it as a pentium D user?
<well_laid_lawn> thelinuxbox:  there is uxa for the accel method instead of sna - tried that ?
<thelinuxbox> well_laid_lawn, i didn't know of that, i'll give it a try, thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> see  man intel
<thelinuxbox> thanks, brb quick reboot to try this out
<sudolinux1> hello?
<thelinuxbox> well_laid_lawn, so far so good, thank you very much!
<thelinuxbox> really appreciate it!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<sudolinux1> iguess i need to login
<sudolinux> i am switching to xubuntu. How would you guys rate it as a pentium D user?
<well_laid_lawn> sudolinux:  all distros will work ok on that hardware
<well_laid_lawn> if that's the question
<sudolinux> ok cool
<fruitvalley> Hey, active channel?
<krytarik> Depends on the messages put here..
<pjotter> Hi everyone. The listening report of gufw seems to be stuck. It won't show current connections anymore and instead keeps displaying a static list of connections. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
#xubuntu 2019-01-14
<SeTunTun> hello. I installed xubuntu 18.04 in my laptop some days ago and i have n sound. I tried everything whith no luck.
<SeTunTun> please help.
<diogenes_> SeTunTun, did you have sound right after the installation?
<SeTunTun> no. if i run alsamixer, there is a "headphones" level that is alwys at 0. If the voluume is at 100 it works but everytime i reboot it goes down to 0.
<diogenes_> SeTunTun, so your problem is that you have sound but it defaults to 0
<SeTunTun> i also tried sudo alsactl store with no luck. anyway, it is very strange that the internal speaker is linked to the headphone level. Everything seems to be wrong
<SeTunTun> also whn i connect the headphones...tey don't work. and i am never asked if they are headphones or a microphone (ths happened in ubuntu 14.04 and it was great beacause my computer only has a jack for both things)
<knome> SeTunTun, have you tried running pavucontrol -- aka the volume control application -- and see if your device is listed there?
<SeTunTun> i am now there in output devices where i can see two options "speakers" and "headphones"
<SeTunTun> but i can't see any intel integrated sound card
<SeTunTun> any idea?
<brainwash> SeTunTun: I suggest that you head over to #ubuntu
<brainwash> your issue does not seem to be specific to xubuntu, but a general sound problem
<SeTunTun> thank you brainwash, I'll tray there later
<SeTunTun> by the way, should there be a "sound" icon in the preferences panel of xubuntu?
<brainwash> SeTunTun: preferences panel?
<SeTunTun> sorry, i mean settngs
<kent1402> hello xubuntuers!!
<kent1402> does that even coumt as a word? hehe..
<kent1402> hello
<kent1402> how do you guys make your xfce desktop look great?
#xubuntu 2019-01-15
<pragomer> hi. where could I make a serious suggestion for a little feature for the next xubuntu version? (its about opening whiskermenu with superkey via "ksuperkey")
<gnrp> pragomer: There's a channel #xubuntu-devel
<gnrp> pragomer: See https://xubuntu.org/dev/
<Askl> Hello, I'm planning to install xubuntu on my old machine. The machines HDD is kind not working so I'm installing the is a spare memory card and planning to use it with a card reader. Do I still need swap?
<sorinello> Hello. Can someone tell me if jwhois is present in 18.10 ? seems I am unable to install  it
<brainwash> sorinello: it's not available in 18.04 either
<brainwash> sorinello: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=870925
<ubottu> Debian bug 870925 in ftp.debian.org "RM: jwhois -- RoQA; missed both jessie and stretch" [Normal,Open]
<sorinello> thanks
<bleb> hey nice people
<diogenes_> hey
<bleb> my sound isn't working and i followed all the diagnostics here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<bleb> any suggestions for what to try?
<diogenes_> bleb, define "doesn't work"
<bleb> silence when i do e.g. sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<bleb> this is an intel nuc with a headphone jack output and an hdmi output
<bleb> i'm trying to use the headphone jack output, while i have a monitor attached via hdmi
<diogenes_> try: alsamixer
<bleb> diogenes_: it shows stuff for the hdmi card
<diogenes_> look at the volume levels, muted ones and etc.
<bleb> i can select my "HDA Intel PCH" output with F6, and change the volume, but the aplay test remains silent
<bleb> the levels for the hdmi card are fixed at 0 and can't be increased
<diogenes_> bleb, ok i need to leave now for awhile, maybe someone could help you, if not the try ask again later.
 * diogenes_ is offline
<bleb> ok
<xubuntu78w> where can i find the translation files of Thunar/Xubuntu in Dutch ? I'm lost :(
<Saito86> hmm so i got this error when i boot up sometimes where it reffers to plymouthd or something
<Saito86> just wonderin what this even is
<diogenes_> Saito86, nothing to worry about
<Saito86> "hlymouthhd crashed with sigsegv in ply_keyboard_stop_watchi..(itcutsoff here)
<brainwash> xubuntu78w: you want this? https://wiki.xfce.org/translations
<Saito86> oh and there is one other lil issue i got
<diogenes_> Saito86, plymouth is the animation showing when you boot the system
<Saito86> ah
<xubuntu78w> Thank you,that's what I search for :)
<Saito86> also if it helps this is an old imac im using for linux learnin
<Saito86> someone was gonna toss it
<Saito86> i saved it
<Saito86> but yeah another issue i got is related to an appletv remote (from another free apple product i got lol)
<Saito86> bluetooth is disabled and yet it wants to react to my remote anyway
<Saito86> so if anyone knows macs maybe it has to do with the mac
<Saito86> im not that familar with macs honestly
<Saito86> but yeah my blutooth's off
<Saito86> so i guess it's infrared
#xubuntu 2019-01-16
<xubuntu51d> ?
<xubuntu92i> I'm trying to install Xubuntu 18.0.4.1 from USB stick to my Dell  Dimension 3000 . What does "can't create file system" mean?  What should I do?\
<diogenes_> xubuntu92i, how old is your HDD?
<xubuntu92i> very old
<diogenes_> then it's the HDD filled up with bad blocks
<xubuntu92i> So I'd need a new HDD?
<diogenes_> xubuntu92i, first of all try to clean the drive
<diogenes_> and if you can, then back up your data first
<xubuntu92i> How do I clean my drive if the old operating system doesn't work?
<diogenes_> you boot xubuntu live session
<xubuntu92i> We don't care about the data.
<diogenes_> then use gparted
<diogenes_> and create a new partition scheme
<diogenes_> and try again to create partitions and stuff
<xubuntu92i> Does live session show up if I reboot with the USB stick in?
<diogenes_> of yourse
<diogenes_> there is two option
<diogenes_> install and try
<diogenes_> try means live session
<xubuntu92i> OK I saw that earlier.  I'm in this IRC on the same computer so I'll shut down now and try that.
<xubuntu92i> Thank you
<diogenes_> yw
<MannyL> Assistance please. Every time I start my compuetr I get the dialog box that says System program problem detected when I click report and enter my password I get another dialg that says Sorryl, Ubuntu 18.04 has experienced an internal error send problem to the developers? How do I resolve this? I am not very Linux proficient
<JackFrost> The crash reports are in /var/crash/, so you can at least see what's crashing.
<MannyL> JackFrost, thank yiu klet me start reading there
<JackFrost> MannyL: That doesn't really solve your problem, it's how you can stop the error message from popping up but that doesn't report it.
<MannyL> JackFrost, gives me somethung to google about
<JackFrost> Specifically, if you remove the crash reports, it won't bug you anymore.  There's a terminal version of the crash reporter though, apport-cli, that you can use to report it instead (eg, apport-cli /var/crash/whateverfile)
<diogenes_> MannyL, pay attention to that dialogue, there is a button "details" (afaik) once you hit details it should show you what exactly crashed.
<MannyL> JackFrost, and diogenes_ it is related to Alsa which would explain why I have no sound
<diogenes_> MannyL, then you gonna have to troubleshoot it.
<MannyL> Yes let me see what I can find by searchinhg. I have a feeling I will be back
<JackFrost> Dang, was going to give him a link.
#xubuntu 2019-01-17
<Emerald2> For some reason on my desktop I have two removable volumes (not mounted yet) with the USB symbol. However the only things plugged in to USB ports are a wireless mouse and a wired keyboard. I noticed in the past few days.
<Emerald2> I also only have one hard drive, so I'm pretty confused right now.
<krytarik> Emerald2: What labels have they got then?
<Emerald2> First one says 'Volume'. Second one says '142 MB Volume'.
<Emerald2> The 2nd one I think just showed up today.
<krytarik> Try mounting them and have a look? >_>
<Emerald2> But they can't possibly exist.
<Emerald2> Well I rebooted and they're gone. That was really weird.
<Kumool> funny how linux is now the same as windows with its "have you tried turning it on and off again"
<Emerald2> XD
<diogo> boot is very slow
<diogo> what can i do to diagnose
<brainwash> diogo: use https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-analyze.html
<diogo> thanks
<Hund> Is there anything you can do about the default blurry fonts in Xubuntu?
<brainwash> Hund: you tried playing with the settings? https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/appearance#fonts
<Hund> brainwash: Yes. I can make them ever so slightly better, but they're still difficult to read.
<brainwash> did you try different "LCD Hinting" options too?
<Hund> Yes. :)
<brainwash> so, is it a general issue or specific to one or several specific applications?
<brainwash> web browsers can have different font rendering
<brainwash> also, can you share a screenshot?
<Hund> It's the whole OS, including all applications. I could show you.
<Hund> https://framapic.org/e0VkzLEXJHLq/LLXG9Ij5c9gF.png
<Hund> brainwash: ^
<brainwash> so.. what am I looking at?
<Hund> Good vs bad
<brainwash> why isn't it the same font?
<Hund> It's Gentoo vs Xubuntu. Xubuntu is running in a virtual machine.
<brainwash> I'd think that you would need to have the same font for a proper comparison
<Hund> It is the same font.
<Hund> Sans.
<Hund> Kidding.
<Hund> I
<Hund> I'm tired. Give me a sec.
<Hund> brainwash: Fixed it. https://framapic.org/M0jwMGIZ9Flb/ZwVCSUY6jK5U.png
<brainwash> not really sure what could be tweaked
<Hund> Me neither, that's why I'm here bugging you. :)
<brainwash> it may be even something that was patched in
<brainwash> I would check what regular ubuntu does
<Hund> oh
<brainwash> see if there is a difference between xubuntu and ubuntu
<Hund> Okey. :)
<xubuntu55d> Есть живые?
<gnrp> xubuntu55d: This is an english-speaking channel
<Kumool> #ubuntu-ru ?
<xubuntu55d> Там пусто (
<noob> hello
<chui2ch> Can I force XFCE/XFWM to remember where I placed a fullscreen aplication? I have issues with some games displaying on the wrong monitor and I use alt+space to move it to the correct monitor, but it does not save the location when I close the game.
<Gen86> hey how do i disable the IR reciever on an old Imac in xubuntu so that it doesnt keep activating with my apple remote at the exact same time I use it on an appletv
<Gen86> ?
<xubuntu99w> help, I am new to xubuntu, and have forgotten my user and root passwords, how do I reset them?
<Kumool> hahaha
<xubuntu99w> glad it is funny
<Kumool> xubuntu99w: just reinstall
<Kumool> its gonna take like 30 minutes
<JackFrost> !!password
<JackFrost> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<JackFrost> Oh well.
<arpad2> hello, please, could you help me how to enable a driver for the nvidia optimus card, the easy way through settings doesn't do the job, it seems
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
#xubuntu 2019-01-18
<xubuntu42i> join
<MovingtoLinux> hello can I talk here?
<GEXPLACE> I need help about installing Adobe Air on Xubuntu 18.04 lts anyone can help me?
<gnrp> GEXPLACE: Ask your question directly, and when somebody knows an answer, he will reply
<GEXPLACE> I need help to install Adobe Air on Xubuntu 18.04 lts
<gnrp> did ou check out this one here already? https://blog.getreu.net/projects/adobe-air-with-wine/
<GEXPLACE> not yet I'll try
<GEXPLACE>  https://blog.getreu.net/projects/adobe-air-with-wine/ - I tried bat didn't work ... I tried also by playonlinux and no success ... adobe air's installation never arrive to the end
<eedev> hi everyone.
<diogenes_> hi
<eedev> i've got a question
<eedev> do any of you have wacom tablets?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eedev> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eedev> right, first time using irc
<visone> howdy¡
<visone> anyone uses flexget?
<visone> i´ve problems with rss and cloudfare
<brainwash> visone: you should contact the flexget dev(s) then
<visone> thanks
<dreamon> dont know why but all usb sticks/hdd I plugin were automounted to /media/usb0-9. I disabled all automount features but I think gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor is the reason. I cannot stop this behavior.
<craigbass76> Is there a way to make the window edges a bit less fussy? When I try to change the window dimensions, it's difficult to grab in the right spot. And sometimes clicking the mouse button moves the pointer just a whisker (haha -- XFCE pun), enough that I lose it.
<brainwash> craigbass76: switch to Greybird-accessibility
<brainwash> settings manager > windows manager
<brainwash> this version of Greybird has 3px wide borders
<craigbass76> Ahh. Do many other have the same trouble as me?
<brainwash> I guess so
<brainwash> https://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<brainwash> it's aesthetics over functionality in this case
<brainwash> that's why xubuntu sticks with 1px window borders
<craigbass76> Whoah -- I never knew the alt-right click trick.
<craigbass76> Mind == blown
<brainwash> :D
<craigbass76> Unbelievable that I never saw this. That's pretty much been my only gripe, so I'm always on the fence about whether to use (heavier) Cinnamon, or XFCE
<brainwash> ideally, the window manager (xfwm) should allow resizing if you move the cursor near a window border, but no one has implemented this feature yet
<craigbass76> I can live with alt and right click. I've usually got a hand in both places anyway
<craigbass76> What about making the touchpad do tap clicks? Every other laptop I've used, it just worked automatically.
<brainwash> the settings manager does not allow you to tweak it?
<brainwash> like in this screenshot https://i.imgur.com/DWWKZSo.png
<craigbass76> No, but I'm on Ubuntu Studio. DIfferent version of XFCE maybe?
<brainwash> which release is that?
<brainwash> 18.04?
<craigbass76> 4.12, Studio is new stable, 18.04
<brainwash> I assume that the package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is not installed
<brainwash> it may be needed for proper configuration
<craigbass76> It wasn't. I'll have to make sure I shut it off on my wife's account though -- she'll start shooting. :)
<anonnumberanon> Hi I run Ubuntu 16.4 and it recently offeres me to go to 18.04LTS. Will it be smooth or might it mess with my desktop environment? Don't want any changes in tht regard.
#xubuntu 2019-01-19
<Kumool> anonnumberanon: yes
<anonnumberanon> Kumool thanks. I may back up old system
<Kumool> anonnumberanon: you wouldn't need to if you split /home into its own partition
<Kumool> the rest is just a cp -r /etc ~/backup
<Kumool> I have experienced an unrecoverable error on nearly all unices
<Kumool> linuxes*
<SeTunTun> Hi, I am new to xubuntu. I isntalled 18.04 and after many problems with sound and graphic card i am facing som smaller problems and doubts.
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SeTunTun> i own a laptop with 1024*600 px resolution. Some programs don't hide their buttons outside the window. Is there a way to show them? In ubuntu i could swithch to another desktop and see the missing part there.
<knome> SeTunTun, do you mean "to move the windows in order to see the window decorations"?
<tombel> hii
<knome> hello.
<SeTunTun> i mean, for instance if you move part of a window outside the desktop, it would be useful it that missing part aeears in the next desktop.
<SeTunTun> like ubuntu does
<knome> right, nope, i don't think that's possible with the xfce components
<SeTunTun> oh! it's a pity. I won't be able to see the options of many programs that are hidden ouside the desktops
<xubuntu88d> installed Xubuntu and it is quite awesome! One issue is can not get sound from my speaker.....or no sound from anywhere. Did have both Ubuntu and Puppy Linux running in the past and both produced good sound from 1st install -- no issue. Any ideas??
<knome> SeTunTun, you could try fiddling with the dpi if you generally wanted to make more fit your screen (at the expense of text size of course)
<SeTunTun> knome, good idea. I'll try. Thanks
<xubuntu04w> I was also updating was only half downloaded, I was told to check my internet connection. Can I just run the update at once so will it download the rest and install everything?
<SeTunTun> knome i'm afraid i have no option in references to increase the resolution
<knome> SeTunTun, not resolution, i was referring to DPI
<knome> xubuntu04w, yes
<knome> SeTunTun, but i remembered that would also affect window sizes, however it does not seem to..
<knome> maybe that was a gtk2 thing
<SeTunTun> knome, don't worry. Let's forget about it for the moment.
<SeTunTun> I hava another issue... I paired my phone via bluetooth and after following a tutorial i can examine the fils in my phone. The phone is mounted as an external unit in thunar
<SeTunTun> the problem comes when i clic on the unmount icon in thunar and i get an error teling i don't have permissions. Could anybody help?
<dreamon_> dont know why, but all usb sticks/hdd I plugin were automounted to /media/usb0-9. I disabled all automount features but I think gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor is the reason. I cannot stop this behavior.
<SeTunTun> i've been testing some distrbutions along these years and maybe it's only my feeling but i think xbuntu is full of bugs.
<SeTunTun> it's an exasperating challenge for a normal user
<Gen86> hey
<Gen86> when my audio is silient i keep hearing a static sound and cant in the volume controls fix it
<Gen86> in headphones
<Gen86> speaker its fine
<Gen86> or not noticable
<gnrp> Gen86: Do you have this with every OS?
<Gen86> not that i noticed no
<Gen86> I mean i could go back into mac and see if its doing it too
<Gen86> but never was on my (possibly rip) pc
<Gen86> this old imac i was using to learn linux is kind of my backup til i can maybe get a new thing
<Gen86> for the important stuff like internet
<Gen86> wanna see what i could do in here first
<Gen86> like is there a setting im missing
<Gen86> ill bbl
<someone235> Hi, I wanna open executable with double click. Someone knows how can I do that?
<diogenes_> someone235, just double click on it?
<someone235> diogenes_, it opens "open with" window
<someone235> diogenes_, I can execute from terminal without any problem, btw
<diogenes_> hmmm
<someone235> diogenes_, It's a shared library file
<diogenes_> so how you run it o terminal?
<someone235> diogenes_, I just run the file name
<someone235> *write
<someone235> e.g
<someone235> ./openliero
<someone235> just like this
<diogenes_> you need to navigate to its folder first
<someone235> diogenes_, it works from terminal
<someone235> diogenes_, but not with double click
<someone235> on thunar
<diogenes_> did you make it executable?
<someone235> yes
<someone235> I couldn't run it from terminal if it wasn't executable
<diogenes_> someone235, you could make a shortcut for it a .desktop file
<someone235> diogenes_, I know, but it's not comfortable to make a shortcut for each executable. I just want double click to work by default
<diogenes_> someone235, navigate to /usr/bin in thunar and double click on firefox binary
<diogenes_> see if that works
<someone235> diogenes_, it works
<diogenes_> so it means it's not for every binary
<diogenes_> it's for that particular one
<someone235> firefox is a shortcut
<someone235> diogenes_, it doesn't work for /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<someone235> diogenes_, does it work for you?
<diogenes_> my ff is in /opt/firefox/firefox
<diogenes_> and it works
<tko1977> thank god for GTK and gtk-primary-button-warps-slider, I was missing this functionality when I used KWin/Kubuntu
<tko1977> handy feature in settings.ini
<tko1977> they should have radio button settings for left button mouse click (and others) incorporated in preferences. I guess the devs have to want to do that..
<tko1977> i need to do some more research about it
#xubuntu 2019-01-20
<Unlimiter> Is it possible to create a new type of file that does different behavior and has different properties?
<diogenes_> ?
<Unlimiter> like, creating a special type of file
<Unlimiter> that gets treated uniquely by the sys
<diogenes_> example?
<Unlimiter> like the /dev/zero or /dev/null
<Unlimiter> files
<Unlimiter> like directories
<Unlimiter> executables
<Unlimiter> each one is treated differently
<Unlimiter> by the system
<diogenes_> hmm no clue
<xubert> I tried to *install* xubuntu to a USB drive so I could have "live persistent" installation, but I would only use it on my work computer, which I am not allowed to install anything on.
<xubert> I used LVM, a configuration similar to http://www.techoism.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/lsblk-1.png
<xubert> I set the installation to put /boot on the usb drive and the usb drive to be bootable? (I cant remember the options exact wording) and the installation seemed to go ok
<xubert> problem is, it wont boot. Is there some way I can use fdisk or something to make this usb drive boot?
<brainwash> xubert: it won't boot or is not detected at all during boot?
<xubert> brainwash: well, when I go to the computer boot menu it sees the drive, but I select the drive and it does nothing.
<brainwash> xubert: no hints?
<brainwash> just a black screen?
<xubert> brainwash: whereas if i use a regular "vanilla" kubuntu it sees the drive and boots just fine
<xubert> brainwash: but yeah, when I try to other one I made it just blinks and goes back to the bios boot menu
<xubert> no, no hanging or black screen per se it like i am trying to boot from something unbootable and it bounces me back to the bios boot menu
<xubert> I'm on a win machine now but downloaded this free partition wizard jsut so i could look at my "setup"
<brainwash> not really sure where to go from there
<brainwash> without any useful hint
<xubert> it seems that the usb drive id is not boot and the partitions are gpt (as opposed to primary... though i am not wholly sure what that means)
<xubert> nope, no hints no errors etc
<brainwash> I suggest asking in #ubuntu
<xubert> i got more from using the partition program to look at it than i did from feedback/hints/errors trying to boot
<xubert> ah ok, will head over there and see if they have any thoughts. perhaps if i take a screen shot of what hte parition program is showing me that will give a bit more helpful info to someone who knows what they are talking about... cause I certainly dont :)
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Hello! I need help with a display issue. For no reason the windows do not have the upper right hand corners controls (maximize / minimize). Does not show desktop 'in back of' windows either.
<diogenes_> rabbit-in-the-ti, but does it have the decorations? around windows?
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Hello diogenes. (We have met before). No decorations either before or now. Or I do not know what is a decoration.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> It does properly show the toolbars at top.
<diogenes_> gotta screenshot?
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Working on it.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Sorry Diogenes. Either I have forgotten how to use Ubuntu Pastebin or there is otherwise something wrong. I copy my screenshot to the clipboard (or save to desktop) but nothing seems to happen when I click paste.
<diogenes_> rabbit-in-the-ti, upload it to imgur.com
<rabbit-in-the-ti> OK.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> https://imgur.com/a/4QispL6
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Try that.
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> you got no decorations at all
<rabbit-in-the-ti> I guess not.
<diogenes_> what distro and window manager you're using
<rabbit-in-the-ti> distro 14.04 (I think it was you who helped me get from 16 point something down here due to the paltry resources of my old laptop. Where do I find the windows manager name/number?
<rabbit-in-the-ti> 14.04 is Xubuntu
<diogenes_> rabbit-in-the-ti, run in terminal: xfwm4 --replace
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Sorry, xfwm4 --replace goes nowhere...however, I do have the window manager open from the whisker menu... I think it is  xfce » xfwm4 » 4.10
<diogenes_> rabbit-in-the-ti, what happened when you typed in terminal: xfwm4 --replace and hit enter?
<rabbit-in-the-ti> By goes nowhere I mean, it made the display flash very briefly, and then nothing after in the terminal.
<diogenes_> but did the decorations appear?
<rabbit-in-the-ti> YESS!! Thank you!
<diogenes_> :) that's not the end of the story
<diogenes_> i'll give you some more commands
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Now the desktop appears properly behind the windows also. Your commands are my wish!
<rabbit-in-the-ti> (Ready)
<diogenes_> run: cat  ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link in terminal
<diogenes_> share that link here
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Can I copy this command? (I am a notoriously bad typer. Control + c?
<diogenes_> ctrl+_alt+c
<diogenes_> i mean
<diogenes_> ctrl+alt+v to paste
<diogenes_> but copy with ctrl+v
<diogenes_> dammin
<diogenes_> ctrl+c
<diogenes_> to paste to terminal you hit: ctrl+shift+v
<diogenes_> to copy from terminal: ctrl+shift+c
<rabbit-in-the-ti> https://termbin.com/v0o1
<diogenes_> now run: cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<rabbit-in-the-ti> I get nothing. Did I not put the proper space before the command?
<diogenes_> you got nothing it means the command went ok
<diogenes_> with no errors
<diogenes_> so that's normal
<diogenes_> now run: cat  ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> and share the link again
<rabbit-in-the-ti> https://termbin.com/8z85
<diogenes_> all seems ok, now go ahead and reboot and it should be ok
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Thank you one billion, once again. You are a demi-god! (There is a terrible movie which they used to show on kids TV shows called the Boy and the Pirate. There is a scene where the time traveling boy takes a book of matches from his pocket and lights one for Black Beard the pirate. Black Beard  proclaims "witch craft". Truly, poorly understood technology can seem magic to the uninitiated.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Yours and thanks once more.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> P.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Rebooting now.
<xubuntu36i> Just installing xubuntu. Does it come with CH340 Drivers for clone arduino?
<pjotter> Hi people. I'm having a problem with mousepad which I can't seem to get fixed. When I open a textfile on a mounted NAS and edit it in mousepad, the first time I save it everything is fine. Then when I proceed editing and try to save it again I get a message that the document has been modified externally and I need to affrim I want to save it. This is weird because I am the only one editing te file.
<pjotter> I tried other editors and they seem to work just fine. It's just an issue with mousepad only.
<pjotter> When I edit the permissions for the file and set the permission for others to read/write, the problem is solved.
<pjotter> Does anyone know what might be going on with mousepad here?
#xubuntu 2020-01-13
<lisbeths> my install is no longer able to detect my internal webcam
<lisbeths> /dev/video0 does not exist
<lisbeths> cheese says "no device found"
<lisbeths> I am on a thinkpad x230, and my webcam worked a couple of days ago
<lisbeths> test
<lisbeths> meh I'll fix it l8er thanks anyway
<xubuntu89w> hi guys, i have a problem with xubuntu installation, i have an eee900 with xubuntu 18.04 installed on. it was working ok till i just upgraded.
<xubuntu89w> then every time it was bbooting goes to black screen
<brainwash> tried to boot with an older kernel version?
<xubuntu89w> i reinstalled system with desktop iso and even with minimal but always black screen
<brainwash> you enabled updates during the installation process?
<xubuntu89w> no
<brainwash> uhm
<xubuntu89w> before reinstall the system there were 2 kernels (the old one and the new i think were 4.x and with none of them it wont start
<xubuntu89w> now i see kernel 5.x
<brainwash> so, you used the xubuntu 18.04.x ISO?
<xubuntu89w> yes with no luck
<xubuntu89w> then i tried even the mini.iso and selected xubuntu minimal from menu and again no luck
<brainwash> and you cannot get any display output at all?
<brainwash> like, are you able to switch to TTY and use the console?
<brainwash> this way you could check the log files
<xubuntu89w> if i try to press any key sometimes the splash of xubuntu exits and run forever and sometimes goes into text boot
<xubuntu89w> i can reach to boot in safe mode and i see desktop
<xubuntu89w> seems that it hangs if it starts in normal mode
<xubuntu89w> if i press ESC during startup the startup at bottom screen i see that the boot is blocked with moething that says:
<xubuntu89w> A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up (4min 7s/ nolimit)
<xubuntu89w> always the same error, in old system, in iso installed from xubuntu and with system installed with mini.iso
<brainwash> so, you should check the system log
<brainwash> journalctl
<brainwash> to only show log entries from the previous boot: journalctl -b -1
<xubuntu89w> ok i reboot in safe mode and i check there
<brainwash> it could be that persistent log storage is disabled, so only data for the current boot is available
<xubuntu89w> what i should search here?
<brainwash> anything that looks like an error
<brainwash> towards the end/bottom
<brainwash> the last 10% or so
<xubuntu89w> i searched in the log before i pressed the poweroff button, the last lines were sayng something about plymouthd
<xubuntu89w> received SIGRTMIN+20 from pid 282 (plymouthd)
<xubuntu89w> 3 times
<xubuntu89w> it hangs here
<xubuntu89w> because it started at 38min and when i pressed poweroff it was at 43min
<brainwash> xubuntu89w: maybe disabling/uninstalling plymouth could help
<xubuntu89w> what is plymouth?
<brainwash> xubuntu89w: the thing you were talking about
<brainwash> graphical boot screen
<xubuntu89w> ok... absolutely unnecessary :D  i try to disable it...
<xubuntu89w> OK solved! My system won't start because there was something bad in lastest plymouth updates that broke, i solved just modifying grub boot options
<xubuntu89w> nano /etc/default/grub
<xubuntu89w> and changed GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"
<xubuntu89w> now i don't see the splash screen at startup but my system starts :)
<xubuntu89w> thanks brainwash for your support ;)
<brainwash> great :)
<m4xm> Hello
<m4xm> how to add notes that stick to my desktop ?
<zantak> Hi everybody. I speak just a little english: I'm from italy. Yesterday I installed Xubuntu 18.04-desktop-i386. Everything is all right but wifi connection. I only have wifi connection at home. No way to get a wired connection. I also know I have to install b43-fwcutter on my HP pavilion (AMD Athlon cpu 32 bit), with a Broadcom BCM 4318 network
<zantak> card. How can I download it? Many thanks
<diogenes_> !it | zantak
<ubottu> zantak: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<diogenes_> you could also ask there ^^^
<zantak> Ok, but I'm here now, so please tell me; I understand enough (Hope)
<diogenes_> zenrun in terminal: lspci -nnk | grep Net -A3
<diogenes_> and
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zantak> Broadcom BCM 4318 [Airforce One 54g] 802.11 (rev 02)
<zantak> Wireless LAN controller [14e4:4318] rev 02
<zantak> Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<zantak> modules ssb
<zantak> Givin' !pastebin command It returns me "no such event" or something like that
<zantak> Oh, Diogenes, many thanks.
<diogenes_> zantak, maybe: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174511
<zantak> Diogenes, I'm just readin' the discussion you suggested. I think I'll succeed in getting the wifi working. Many thanks
<zantak> !It
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Gloominati> Hello ^^
<Gloominati> How are y'all?
<Gloominati> How is it everything going?
<Gloominati> <3
#xubuntu 2020-01-15
<QuarxSiO2> me too :p
<Priem19> Anyone know a good alternative for google calendar on Android? With cloud.
<cimbakahn> Anyone around?
<lightero1l> I'm here.
<cimbakahn> I have been trying to install this:  https://sites.google.com/site/greatlittlebookshelf/  It is a .deb package.
<lighterowl> okay. the package says it's for trusty, so chances are you're going to miss older versions of some hard dependencies if you're running a newer version.
<cimbakahn> gdebi reads that i need a dependency.  I go get that dependency, and gdebi reads i need even another dependency.
<lighterowl> yeah, that's usually how it goes. :)
<cimbakahn> So how many dependencies do i need to get it installed?
<brainwash> it's not 2014 anymore
<lighterowl> cimbakahn: depends on the package, obviously. if you want to force apt to install all dependencies, try doing dpkg -i package.deb && apt install -f
<lighterowl> but if it's such an old package, this might ... break things.
<lighterowl> (depending on what the dependencies are)
<cimbakahn> It is old, but it is very very good.
<cimbakahn> I had it installed a few years back, and loved it.
<cimbakahn> It reads that i need this:  libpoppler-qt4-4  I try to put it in and gdebi now reads i need this: libpoppler64
<brainwash> cimbakahn: probably best to look for an alternative program
<brainwash> the linked one is dead
<cimbakahn> You know, I hate to see wonderful programs like this bite the dust!  It's just like 'slingscold', I can't get that installed on my computer either.
<brainwash> the source code is available, so anyone could take it and make it work again
<cimbakahn> Really!?
<cimbakahn> I wish i knew how to do it.
<brainwash> alternatively, you could set up a virtual machine for ubuntu 14.04, and run the program that way
<cimbakahn> I wonder what happened to Mr. Petrović.
<cimbakahn> I don't want to do that.  I just want to bring the application up to 2020.
<lighterowl> frankly, it might turn out that it's enough to recompile the source on a new enough system.
<lighterowl> oh wow, qt4. no thanks.
<lighterowl> ;)
<cimbakahn> Well, what happened to all of the dependencies?  Are people not keeping those currant anymore?
<lighterowl> they can't be kept current because newer versions have been released.
<lighterowl> and if a program is written to use, say, version X.Y.Z, then it might not/will not work with version X+1.Y.Z.
<cimbakahn> And did they name those versions that same name or something else?
<lighterowl> cimbakahn: the problem isn't in the name. the problem is that the application needs to be ported to newer versions of the appropriate libraries.
<lighterowl> cimbakahn: if you want, I can take a look at the app and try to port it.
<cimbakahn> How do i know what those libraries are?
<lighterowl> cimbakahn: the application's main dependency is version 4 of the Qt library. this is a library which provides graphical interfaces for C++ applications. the application also uses Poppler (presumably to render PDF content inside it), but the version of Poppler is tied to the version of Qt.
<lighterowl> while the new Ubuntu repositories do still provide Qt 4, they don't provide Poppler for Qt 4 anymore.
<cimbakahn> So, it is just going to wind up being another excellent application that bit the dust!
<lighterowl> cimbakahn: it isn't that large. might not be that time consuming to port it. I'll see what I can do.
<cimbakahn> lighterowl, Oh wow!  Thank you!
<lighterowl> cimbakahn: yeah, I wouldn't hold my breath - I got it to compile, the application runs, but it clearly needs a lot more work...
<cimbakahn> Awwwww!
<lighterowl> for example, trying to add any pdfs results in the application saying "you already have this book in your shelf".
<lighterowl> cimbakahn: I might take this project up, will commit/update stuff here if I decide to do anything further : https://github.com/xavery/greatlittlebookshelf
<cimbakahn> Ok.
<cimbakahn> I got to go now.  I have this channel saved in Hexchat, and i'll keep an eye on that page you sent me.
<lighterowl> well, this is going to be fun. 200-column lines and comments in Czech.
<lighterowl> ;)
#xubuntu 2020-01-16
<astraljava> diogenes_: It will not open a new session, when I log back in I have all my apps there as they were. I'm aware of xscreensaver, used it before but thought to try out the default ones with 19.10 now. :)
<astraljava> Wonder what the "relative apps" QuarxSiO2 was referring to are.
<diogenes_> astraljava, do you have 'save session' enabled?
<astraljava> Hmm... good call, I'll check.
<astraljava> diogenes_: No, I don't. So that helps, it's just light-locker then.
<diogenes_> astraljava, light-locker is not so good so try a different screensaver.
<astraljava> diogenes_: I guess I have to revert back to xscreensaver, then. I just hoped it had matured more during the years.
<astraljava> I mean, I hoped light-locker had evolved more.
<diogenes_> astraljava, afaik it's not even maintained anymore and it's 3rd party.
<lighterowl> wow
<astraljava> diogenes_: Oh, well, that changes everything. Why is it the default, still?
<diogenes_> astraljava, not in 19.10 afaik.
<astraljava> Hmm... wait a second.
<astraljava> Oh, it's xflock4. That's a different app. I had mixed those. Pardon my ignorance and the noise caused. :)
<diogenes_> xflock4 is just a script which takes as input any known screenlockers.
<astraljava> So, then I know what's the culprit, or at least may be. Should I turn on the debug flags for xflock4 to find out what's causing the random lock up?
<astraljava> Riiight, so I better read up on what goes on there. Cheers!
<astraljava> As every other lock command is not installed, it has to use xfce4-screensaver-command.
<furycd001> HI guys. I have a problem with conky & that whenever my desktop first loads conky has a balck background & everything overlaps & is totally unreadable. Anyone here any ideas ??
<furycd001> Here's a link to my conf....  https://termbin.com/yr6c
<astraljava> Damn, another problem. Display really messed up if HDMI cable yanked off while external monitor was active. Have to resort to lightdm restart. :/
<zantak> Buona sera a tutti e grazie per l' aiuto che potrete darmi. Ho tolto di mezzo Win 7 a mio figlio sul suo HP Pavilion con un AMD Athlon a 32 bit e 2 giga di RAM; gli ho piazzato Xubuntu 18.4. Abbiamo solo ed esclusivamente una connessione wifi ed un iPhone che potrebbe fare tethering via USB. Io uso un po' il Terminale, ma su Mac. lspci mi dice che
<zantak> a bordo c'è una Broadcom BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g] rev 02 su slot 03:02.0; Kernel driver b43-pci-bridge; Kernel Module ssb.
<zantak> Continuo: ho provato di tutto, anche a collegarlo ad un android via usb e a fargli scaricare il driver b43 (oltre 500 mega di roba): niente da fare; il wifi non parte. E' come se l' antenna non ci fosse. Qualcuno sa come posso risolvere? Grazie
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zantak> damn! Excuse me
<zantak> scusate ma si è disconnesso tutto qui. Qualcuno per caso ha postato qualcosa?
<tomreyn> that's still the wrong language, i'm afraid.
<tomreyn> there are probably some italian speaking forums in case you can't get help in #ubuntu-it
<xubuntu22w> Hello everyone.
#xubuntu 2020-01-17
<Fran96> hi guys!
<Fran96> I'm came from Spain. anybody do help me? please
<Fran96> I want to update de system to last version by console
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<well_laid_lawn> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> Fran72:  ↑
<nsh> oomkiller used to just kill firefox [tabs] when running out of memory, but now it quite often ends my entire xfce/lightdm session
<nsh> which is incredibly annoying as i lose all work in text editors and terminals
<nsh> is there some way to prevent this?
<nsh> ah echo -17 > /proc/pid/oom_adj
<nsh> in fact, i can't see in syslog a message about any processes being killed
<nsh> so it's crashing for some other reason :(
<tomreyn> ls /var/crash
<nsh> nothing from today
<nsh> nor anything relevant looking in dmesg. hmm
<tomreyn> maybe:   journalctl -b -p3
<nsh> ah wait Jan 17 16:27:38 chess systemd[1]: session-c5.scope: Killing process 31916 (lightdm) with signal SIGTERM.
<nsh> some PAM entries in journalctl output but i suspect that's me logging back in
<nsh> PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nsh> all results associated with "session-c5-scope killing process" relate to suspend/resume or the disconnection of a displaylink device (one of which i have been using, but wasn't connected today...)
<nsh> strange
#xubuntu 2020-01-18
<N33R> n-word
<Kumool> BAN HIM
<Kumool> BAN!
<Kumool> HE SAID THE N WORD!
<dax> let's not give the silliness more attention, please :)
<Kumool> he said silliness! CUE THE BAND!
<rhoks> hello hello.
<rhoks> Is he default firefox browser that comes preloaded good enough to play youtube and facebook videos on an old laptop?
<rhoks> or do I need to install flash player or something (I have no idea)
<diogenes_> rhoks, if you have 3Gb+ RAM.
<rhoks> well it has 3.5GB of RAM from what I can tell diogenes_ sir
<diogenes_> rhoks, should be ok but don't open too many tabs.
<rhoks> also the preloaded browser is the lightest one I could use on the system right? diogenes_
<rhoks> light on the RAM and CPU I mean.
<diogenes_> rhoks, not the lightest but standard linux browser.
<rhoks> whats the lightest I could use for basic usage
<rhoks> youtube and facebook for example
<diogenes_> rhoks, anyone that includes webrtc technology and other stuff to be able to call, is not lightweight apriori.
<diogenes_> web call, playback sucks up lots of resources.
<rhoks> I see.
<rhoks> sooo
<rhoks> but in general though whats the lightest browser one could use with xubuntu though
<diogenes_> rhoks, epiphany, dillo, falkon.
<rhoks> excellent
<rhoks> will install ephiphany I think
<rhoks> I think I've heard of it or use it ages ago
<tomreyn> 3.5 GB RAM sounds like it can be 32-bit, though?
<diogenes_> tomreyn, 19.10 is 64 only.
<tomreyn> was 19.10 mentioned? i may have missed it
<diogenes_> nope but people always tend to get the latest.
<diogenes_> psychology.
<tomreyn> :)
<rhoks> tomreyn, its actually 64bit
<rhoks> was a windows 7 home premium hp 2000-365XD or DX system
<rhoks> from 2010 or 2011 I believe
<rhoks> and I definitely installed LTS
<rhoks> 18.03 or 04
<rhoks> tbh its not for me its for this old man that is not tech savvy
<rhoks> windows 7 was super slow and Microsoft just announced a few days ago they're officially ending support for win7
<rhoks> and he often uses it to stream video on browsers
<rhoks> epiphany cannot be found in the Software center? Do I need to add a repo or something to install it?
<rhoks> diogenes_ ?
<diogenes_> rhoks, afaik it changed the name to gnome-browser or web.
<tomreyn> rhoks: oh right, a Pentium Processor B950 apparently, that's a 64-bit sandybridge.
<rhoks> tomreyn, diogenes_ why do you think is it not going to sleep/suspension when I fold the laptop?
<rhoks> I mean the screen went dark... but the fan was still on meaning it didn't suspend
<tomreyn> rhoks: i don't think i talked about this.
<rhoks> maybe i should've waited longer
<rhoks> haha
<diogenes_> rhoks, you need to set it in logind.conf
<rhoks> ahh I believe I found the setting to correct this.
<rhoks> using the gui xfce power manager
<rhoks> Done!
<rhoks> I think thats it.
<rhoks> I'll just tell the old man not to use more than 3 or 4 tabs and it should be fine.
<rhoks> thanks guys.
<diogenes_> np
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Web - the 3.34 changelog sounds good ("Rewritten and improved ad blocker which uses Webkit's content filtering. Web process sandboxing for improved security. Favorite tabs can be pinned. Plugin support removed.") - but a release per year or per 2 years is a problem unless you have a way to reliably get security patches backported.
<kubast2> guys
<kubast2> how do I undo
<kubast2> screen zoom
<kubast2> without rebooting
<gnrp> alt+mouse wheel
<kubast2> no way
<kubast2> yeah I know what happend now
<kubast2> the piece of shit touchpad
<gnrp> lol
<kubast2> why are touchpad so big now, or at least placed in a way I need to use my laptops keyboard as if I was nursing a baby
<kubast2> I honestly can't fucking imagine people using macbooks
<gnrp> for some reasons with macbooks the palm recognition works quite well, I have to say
<gnrp> you can tune the parameters for your needs anyway
<kubast2> Ah I think I just don't have palm recognition at all
<kubast2> I kinda try to rest my hands where the touchpads isn't there
<kubast2> but I still hit the corners of the touchpad at times
<gnrp> I also in the beginning when I had my current notebook always moved the cursor while typing... then I spent half an hour tuning that stuff (so the thresholds when somthing is considered a finger and when not) and now it is much nicer
<gnrp> check out synclient
<kubast2> in sec gotta run apt upgrade first
<kubast2> oh
<kubast2> xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04
<kubast2> I actually use hwe without knowing it
<kubast2> so I need xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04: instead of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics:
<kubast2> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 is already the newest version (1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1).
<kubast2> okay
<kubast2> okay it is installed of course
<kubast2> HorizTwoFingerScroll 0 I know what I need to enable; VertEdgeScroll 1 I wasn't even aware this was enabled
<kubast2> 2 finger scroll is more ergonomic ngl
#xubuntu 2020-01-19
<jdwwatts> There is a pop up saying there is a system error, but the only option it gives me, is do I want to report it .Any IdeaS?
<tomreyn> jdwwatts: i think that's a known bug, but you'd actuall yneed to look for it yourself. the software handling crashes is whoopsie, and apport does the upload to daisy.ubuntu.com where further anylsis takes place.
<tomreyn> E_OUTOFPATIENCE
<Allan21> i don't know how to install wine on xubuntu 18.04, is anyone can help me thank you
<Robert98> Can you give me a piece of advice about transferring files from a PC to a phone? What are possible ways to do it without using USB?
<diogenes_> Robert98, bluetooth
<Robert98> unfortunately, I don't have a bluetooth adaptor in my PC...
<diogenes_> then upload your files from phone to google drive or other cloud drives.
<Robert98> It is a good idea, I even tried to make a torrent file and download it straight from my PC without using clouds, but... my Internet connection is limitless only at night. So downloading it might be expensive, especially when I download lots of GiB on cloud drives...
<Robert98> Are there some ways to do it without using 3G/4G? :(
<diogenes_> Robert98, microsd?
<Robert98> My computer doesn't have any microSD/SD slots, only USB
<diogenes_> you can put microsd into 3g modem and it has usb.
<Robert98> MTP doesn't work for me, but I have a Wi-Fi adapter
<diogenes_> then borrow a huawai 3g modem from somewhere.
<Robert98> Impossible
<diogenes_> then you're stuck )
<Robert98> I've heard a lot about Samba / FTP and so and so on, but it seems too difficult, I tried something to make it work, but it didn't work out
<Robert98> Also I've heard there are ways to share files through Wi-Fi connection (without using the Internet)
<Robert98> MTP just doesn't work on Linux, it's unstable :(
<DarkTrick> hm
<DarkTrick> he already left
<DarkTrick> I could've send him a comprehensive ftp setup guide....
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, i'm sure he's tried a bunch of them.
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, well, ye, I also found nothing useful on the internet
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, so I have my own
<DarkTrick> much easier to understand and follow ( from my POV)
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, then you could contribue to ubuntu wiki.
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, I guess this one?
<DarkTrick> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<DarkTrick> If I get a place to provide information (with writing writes or an address, where I can send changes to) I'm willing to do so. I just found myself in a situation, where neither of one was given :/
